# August gone, September to Oct - The mother of all conception months! 18 bfps so far!!



## babywearinmum

I will be officialy TTC in August (OH agreed to try earlier :haha: and I will be out of hospital) and as August is around the corner I thought a little moral support would be very encouraging!

Although I still haven't had first af :wacko: so im waiting on that, but with my Op soon (will be away from bfing LO) and a touch of vitex magic :dust: im sure my little eggy will soon come! :winkwink: (PMA!)


Hey the weather is beautiful here and im feeling positive and im sure we will see an abundant amount of bfps, I can feel it in my ovaries :haha:

So whos joining me in a whole load of POAS'ing, cm checking and most impotantly the biggest sex'athon known to man? (they wont know what it em! :haha:)


Whos up for it? :happydance:


*Sex'athon contenders who WILL be getting a bfp between August and September!*

Gemie August :bfp: :happydance:
babywearinmum
MinnieGirl
Schnoodle
Janesworld
gilz82 - September :bfp: :happydance:
topazicatzbet
dreamofabean
NOMORENUMBERS
Poshbird88
lily28
Vesta
Hopin&Prayin
Bids - September :bfp: :happydance:
MADLYTTC August :bfp: :happydance:
mrsmmm
OneSmallStep
rainysunshine
sianyld 
madcatwoman August :bfp: :happydance:
wantingagirl
Mommy2four
PocoHR
mamadonna
koco
MrsBandEgglet -September :bfp: :happydance:
Caroline
PeanutBean - August :bfp: :happydance:
0400772 - August :bfp: :happydance:
proudmummy
sarah1726
mbara
yellowstars 
HotChillies
sma1588
GreatfulMummy
we can't wait
MandyV
Becs4410
TTCBB3
Spunky September :bfp: :happydance:
Veryv
cheekybint
loopylollipop - September :bfp: :happydance:
Damita
taylor&bryson
mummy24601
xLisax 
sequeena September bfp - ...... :cry: sorry it was not to be hunny :hugs:
DaretoDream
bethsbooboo
inkdchick
LauraJaneW123
baby.love
maaybe2010
Jrie1
Mrs.Ping
MsDaisy
wannabeprego
Samantha675
gilmore85
silverbell
freckles09
Albi 
rosebaby
lovehopepray
TaNasha
victorial8
Danniii
nickib 
KayCo
little_star7
EmsyC
MTO84
Wishonastar
MrsPOP
mommyof3co
ldj
xMissxZoiex
Duffy - September :bfp: :happydance:
cacahuete -September :bfp: :happydance:
snl41296
Brynden
Baby Blessing
Ozzieshunni
xlivix - September :bfp: :happydance:
ttcval 
WifeyS
princesspie
nalavarado
iprayforbump
Tamsin12
xshell79 - September :bfp: :happydance:
TntArs06 
charlotteb24 
clairebear26
LifeIsPeachy
suzielou3
molly85 - September :bfp: :happydance:
PRAYING-4BABY
SweetJennie 
Shey
Sooz - September :bfp: :happydance:
nicole1980
Navy2mom
4magpies
letshaveababy
spragueac - September :bfp: :happydance:
tequila
want2bemum
slb80
ttc3_mum2girl
x-ginge-x 
cliqmo
lornapj83 
CandyApple19 
Dukechick
StarlitHome
CandyApple19 
sarahincanada
luv his face
Kimberly28
Stickyplum
rosie5637
crazyhippie
Jenren - September :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Gemie

Me, I'm in!!! Good luck hunni. 

Hope you're not in hospital for anything too serious :-/ xxx


----------



## babywearinmum

:thumbup: Fabulous!

Shall I do a list or something if more join in?

Its hopefully nothing serious, just something thats getting removed but It shouldn't effect us :sex: anyway! :haha:


----------



## MinneGirl

I'm joining...I have a feeling that August or September is going to MY month, finally!!! Lots of PMA all around!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schnoodle

oooh me hun!!!


----------



## Janesworld

Count me in!


----------



## Gemie

yay!! Get that list going hunni! :) xx


----------



## gilz82

Me too :flower:

Hoping that relaxing on holiday in august might get us a :bfp:

xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ll join you, due to ov tom so will get the BFP in augustso i guess that counts, lol


----------



## dreamofabean

Coun me in!! Am on my first clomid cycle and waiting to ovulate!!x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am hoping for a BFP in august! Bring it on!

good luck ladies!


----------



## babywearinmum

:thumbup: Updated for you ladies!

Also I have to add I am a firm believer in syncronicity, I always get 1.11 when something good is going to happen and my post was made at 14.11 :winkwink:

Hope theres more ladies to join our ... darnt I say gang bang :rofl: lol tis a sex'athon in all :haha:


----------



## Poshbird88

babywearinmum said:


> I will be officialy TTC in August (OH agreed to try earlier :haha: and I will be out of hospital) and as August is around the corner I thought a little moral support would be very encouraging!
> 
> Although I still haven't had first af :wacko: so im waiting on that, but with my Op soon (will be away from bfing LO) and a touch of vitex magic :dust: im sure my little eggy will soon come! :winkwink: (PMA!)
> 
> 
> Hey the weather is beautiful here and im feeling positive and im sure we will see an abundant amount of bfps, I can feel it in my ovaries :haha:
> 
> So whos joining me in a whole load of POAS'ing, cm checking and most impotantly the biggest sex'athon known to man? (they wont know what it em! :haha:)
> 
> 
> Whos up for it? :happydance:
> 
> 
> *Sex'athon contenders who WILL be getting a bfp between August and September!*
> 
> Gemie
> babywearinmum
> MinnieGirl
> Schnoodle
> Janesworld
> gilz82
> topazicatzbet
> dreamofabean
> NOMORENUMBERS


Can I join in?

Hoping for an Aughust BFP!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## babywearinmum

Of course my dear! I will add you!


----------



## Gemie

babywearinmum said:


> Hope theres more ladies to join our ... darnt I say gang bang :rofl: lol tis a sex'athon in all :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## babywearinmum

Well im glad someone found it funny :haha: !!


----------



## Gemie

Oh I love a good ol' gang bang! :haha:


----------



## babywearinmum

Oh me too :winkwink: :kiss:


----------



## babywearinmum

bumping for anyone else who wants to join :)


----------



## schnoodle

sexathon!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## babywearinmum

:haha: OH does too


----------



## Gemie

Well I got another pos opk today so bring on round 2 of the sexathon tonight (I'm bloody knackered tbh but this baby won't make it's self!!) 

How is everyone?? xx


----------



## babywearinmum

Gemie do you chart? it can be really useful when you have more than one pos opk.

I found sometimes id get a pos and then neg, pos again and then not ov for another 48hrs! 

I found it frustrating just using opks


I'm ok here other than my op coming up so im hoping im home quick so I can start the vitex!


----------



## Gemie

No I don't chart... I'm too lazy too lol
I'm using the clearblue fertility monitor too but it's my first month so it's just giving me highs while it's getting to know me., I was expecting a peak this morning but it's still high. I recon next month I'll get peaks as it will have learnt a little about my cycle.
I'm just using th opks as back up. xx


----------



## lily28

If *gemie* and *schoods* are in I'm in as well! Go team!


----------



## Gemie

lily28 said:


> If *gemie* and *schoods* are in I'm in as well! Go team!

:happydance:


----------



## lily28

Lol! I have a good feeling about this cycle! Plus DH took days off his work so we can sleep and BD a lot during fertile days woohoo!!!


----------



## Vesta

Count me in! August will be my first month using the clear blue fertility monitor. Baby dust to all!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

They say that the summer brings ALOT of babies... Good luck ladies... I'm hoping for a August/September bubs of my own :)


----------



## babywearinmum

okey ladies will update later when kiddies in bed :)


----------



## lily28

schnoodle said:


> sexathon!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx

LOL I love it! yep I'm all for a good "gang bang" if it will get me knocked up!:haha: joking joking!


----------



## Bids

Hey ladies count me in to pleaseeeee i'm hoping for an august BFP along with you all :D


----------



## Gemie

lily28 said:


> schnoodle said:
> 
> 
> sexathon!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx
> 
> LOL I love it! yep I'm all for a good "gang bang" if it will get me knocked up!:haha: joking joking!Click to expand...

Me too :rofl:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wo hoo feeling really really good this month! still got a few days until i am due to O but bding now officially helps yay!:happydance:

:dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Please can you add me?.....I am in my fertile window and due to ov anyday now :happydance: I really really would like a sticky :baby: in the next few months :thumbup:


----------



## Gemie

Hi Madly! :hi:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gemie said:


> Hi Madly! :hi:

Hi hon! :hi:


----------



## Poshbird88

babywearinmum said:


> Of course my dear! I will add you!

Thanks hun:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsmmm

Hi ladies. The witch just snagged me. August is DH's bday. I'm hoping and praying for BFP. Add me for August. We have to take a break for Sept and Oct due to work conflicts so this is a swim or sink month until November. haha


----------



## babywearinmum

Added you to our BnB gang bang lol!

Wow thats 16 bfps for us so far!


----------



## Gemie

I'm just coming in for a moan.... I have horrible sharp mittlscmertz. It's been all day today. How did I not notice this before ttc??? Or maybe it's gotten stronger since coming off the pill :shrug:

On a more positive note... we've dtd every day for 3 days now... so I think we're covered for our August BFP :happydance:


----------



## babywearinmum

:thumbup: A strong O is a great sign!

I got my bfps from strong O's! (although you dont HAVE to feel it for it to be gd btw)

I can't start dtd until next week... I haven't had any ov signs yet so I guess thats a good thing!


----------



## lily28

MADLYTTC said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Madly! :hi:
> 
> Hi hon! :hi:Click to expand...

YAY Madly on board too!:happydance:

I'm enjoying the AF days with nice vidka cocktails and sushi! Who knows when it will be next time I will have those , right???


----------



## topazicatzbet

Gemie said:


> I'm just coming in for a moan.... I have horrible sharp mittlscmertz. It's been all day today. How did I not notice this before ttc??? Or maybe it's gotten stronger since coming off the pill :shrug:
> 
> On a more positive note... we've dtd every day for 3 days now... so I think we're covered for our August BFP :happydance:

im joining you with this hun, been getting it on and off since yest. i normally get it bad for a few hours so this is new so god knows when i have actually ovulated.


----------



## babywearinmum

lily28 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Madly! :hi:
> 
> Hi hon! :hi:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY Madly on board too!:happydance:
> 
> I'm enjoying the AF days with nice vidka cocktails and sushi! Who knows when it will be next time I will have those , right???Click to expand...

Exactly :thumbup: make the most of it before you get you bfp hun :flower:


----------



## lily28

I don't mind giving anything up if it is for a little one! But I love those cocktails and spicy tuna rolls!


----------



## babywearinmum

Oh absolutly hun and I hope this will be your last (for pg reasons) for awhile!!


----------



## Gemie

topazicatzbet said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> I'm just coming in for a moan.... I have horrible sharp mittlscmertz. It's been all day today. How did I not notice this before ttc??? Or maybe it's gotten stronger since coming off the pill :shrug:
> 
> On a more positive note... we've dtd every day for 3 days now... so I think we're covered for our August BFP :happydance:
> 
> im joining you with this hun, been getting it on and off since yest. i normally get it bad for a few hours so this is new so god knows when i have actually ovulated.Click to expand...

I've had it since yesterday too :shrug: I'm assuming I'm ovulating today... my opks have been pos since yesterday too....

All I know is, I'm done bding for this cycle :haha:


----------



## Gemie

lily28 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Madly! :hi:
> 
> Hi hon! :hi:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY Madly on board too!:happydance:
> 
> I'm enjoying the AF days with nice vidka cocktails and sushi! Who knows when it will be next time I will have those , right???Click to expand...


Right!! :)


----------



## OneSmallStep

Count me in! August/September are gonna be our months!


----------



## rainysunshine

Add me in! I'm hoping for my bfp in august, but september may be even better!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hi: Ladies,

I am catching up.....A little worse for ware am afraid :sick: too many pimms last night :wine: it seemed like such a good idea at the time :dohh:

BUT hey banking on it been the last time for nine months :baby::wohoo:

On a better note.....We had :drunk::sex: last night AND again this morning :yipee::wohoo::yipee: so we are on our way to nailing that eggy :spermy: DH was extremely up to :sex: I think I have found the perfect niche to get him in the mood :rofl: I told him if he can keep it up during this week we will def get our sticky :bfp: this cycle!

:dust::dust:


----------



## sianyld

Hey all, count me in!!:thumbup:

We only really hav aug and sept left then it will b a ttc break till our wedding next yr!!

Hopin that we may just make it these 2 months!! PMA :thumbup:

Good luck guys :dust::dust:

:hugs:
xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Me me plz if stupid hag AF gets me in 6 days!!


----------



## Mommy2four

I would like to be added to the list. Good luck to us all.


----------



## Poshbird88

Well I have been getting funny feelings in boobs but not sure if I am imagine it and I have had heavy feeling on my abdomen like I need to do a big poo lol anyway not thinking anything yet.... I just need to keep BD UP HEHE!!


----------



## PocoHR

I would love to be added too, and I feel like its going to work if not this month then definitely September... I have a funny feeling about September! :-D

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## maaybe2010

I hope so much to get my :bfp: in August!!

Around the 12th!!


:dust:


----------



## Gemie

wow there's gonna be a LOT of us moving over to first tri Aug/Sept :happydance:

@Madly woohoo! so glad you're getting in the bding! bring on that :bfp: :)
Your animated posts always make me :rofl: !

Welcome to all the new additions to the thread lovin' the PMA :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hi: Gemie,

Thank you :hugs::kiss::hugs: so glad my posts make you :rofl:...........:yipee::yipee:

I hope we can keep up the :sex: throughout this week :thumbup: although slight confession :smug: I was extremely naughty :shhh: and I poas this aft and did an opk out of curiousity......well......it was - but the second line was really faint too faint for this time of my cycle when I would start to get my fade in :shrug: a little worried I am not ov now :sad1: but serves me bloody right for doing it :trouble:


----------



## Gemie

Ahhh I know what it's like though hunni, it always gets the better of me and I PIAC far too early (opks and hpts!) :blush:
then I always set myself up for disappointment!

Just keep dtd and you can do no more! xx


----------



## mamadonna

can i join you ladies?


----------



## Gemie

yay Donna! :hi: x


----------



## mamadonna

hi gemie hows it going for you?


----------



## Gemie

Not bad thanks chick :)

Just finished Oving so heading for the dreaded 2ww now... ergh... Hope it goers quick and we get our :bfp: at the end of it :thumbup:

Hows you? xx


----------



## mamadonna

i'm good thats hun,all my horrible shifts have finished now so hoping i'm not gonna be as tired and get plenty of :sex: happening.

i hate the dreaded ttw it drags on 4 ever.

keeping my fingers crossed it'll be worth the wait for you and you get ur :bfp:


----------



## Gemie

Thanks hunni :)

Hope your DH is feeling more up for it now too! xx


----------



## koco

Hi all,

This will be my hubby and my first time trying, add us to the list! :thumbup: I just started this cycle so it'll be August when I OV. 

Good luck to everyone!

--Krystal


----------



## mamadonna

Gemie said:


> Thanks hunni :)
> 
> Hope your DH is feeling more up for it now too! xx

me 2 gemie i suppose i have times when i dont wanna(not that often like lol)

i'll let him off and just move on to the nxt month


----------



## Gemie

Yeah! we all have our moments! I know I had far too many while on cerazette and I didn't even know it was the darn pill causing it!
Shan't go back on that thing EVER!

Good luck for this month chick. x


----------



## mamadonna

i kno what you mean gemie cerazette is an evil pill i neva knew i had such a high sex drive that pill must of dulled it so much,mind you all the pills i have ever been on have done that,anyway it'll be something more perminent this time round no more little babies for me after this 1!


----------



## Gemie

LOL I don't blame you! You must have the patience of a saint with all those boys! hehe. x


----------



## mamadonna

i have gemie but they are good lads i'd be lost without them


----------



## Gemie

Aww of course you would <3 all momma bears love their little cubs :hugs:


----------



## babywearinmum

This is excellent! I have added more of you ladies!

(sorry if I have missed anyone!)

I wont be able to get on for a few days (unless i can get on in the hospital lol)

So will update when i get back.


I can't wait to ttc!!!! xx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Me please!! If I don't get my BFP imminently I'm gonna go beserk. I haven't got time for this active a sex life any longer and to be quite honest I just can't be arsed to be doing it so often:blush::mrgreen: Sending heaps and heaps of :dust: to everyone. xx


----------



## Gemie

babywearinmum said:


> This is excellent! I have added more of you ladies!
> 
> (sorry if I have missed anyone!)
> 
> I wont be able to get on for a few days (unless i can get on in the hospital lol)
> 
> So will update when i get back.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to ttc!!!! xx

All the best for your hospital appointment hunni :hugs:


----------



## mrsmmm

It's official. I can't decide which is worse the waiting to ov or the 2ww. Like right now I'm plotting what I can do to get DH in the mood instantly. (i work day shift. He works late shift so gets home at around 1 am and not in the mood for much of anything.) Then I have to think "how much effort am I willing to give at 1 AM when I don't want to be sexy but asleep?" FX for all of us on the BFP!!!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi all :hi:
Can I join too please :happydance:
I've just come off the pill a week ago so hoping for a nice fast BFP in August/September! :wohoo:
Baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## PeanutBean

Me me me! Please let me get one in the next month or two!


----------



## maaybe2010

You forgot to add meeee! :hissy: :haha:


----------



## Gemie

maaybe2010 said:


> You forgot to add meeee! :hissy: :haha:

lol awwww :hugs:


----------



## mrsmmm

Sometimes I wish friends with children wouldn't offer advice when it's not needed. I told my long distance girlfriend DH and I were giving TTC a go. She said I should wait because I'm going to school (2nd go degree at 28 yrs old hooray!) and because once you have a kid it's never the same and it's hard and if I'm not 100% commited then she doesn't know how I'll make it. 

Seriously?


----------



## medicine

I plan to test on August 10th.


----------



## lily28

mrsmmm said:


> Sometimes I wish friends with children wouldn't offer advice when it's not needed. I told my long distance girlfriend DH and I were giving TTC a go. She said I should wait because I'm going to school (2nd go degree at 28 yrs old hooray!) and because once you have a kid it's never the same and it's hard and if I'm not 100% commited then she doesn't know how I'll make it.
> 
> Seriously?

That sucks. :awww: Chin up ! This is why I don't share that we TTC with anyone!:winkwink:

How's everyone this morning???

I had to poas, and did a OPK, with a faint line.


----------



## gilz82

Morning ladies :flower:

Can't believe it's monday again already :sad2: the weekend went sooooo quickly.

I'm out for this month my OH went back to work this morning and that's him away for 12 days, so if i'm actually OVing, which i'm still not sure i am, it'll be when he's away.

FX'd for august since we're on holiday then, it'd be nice to come home to a :bfp:

Did everyone have a nice weekend?

xx :dust:


----------



## daisy74

*Goodluck to all you awesome ladies!!!!!!!*


----------



## 0400772

Count me in ladies. Im on the two week wait now so hopefully a BFP start of August xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wow there are so many of us! at the very least it is wonderful being surrounded by so much PMA! waiting to OV is defo worse than 2ww because i always think i am going to miss it! 

mrsmmm: i have a child and i will tell you one thing, if you put everything off for the perfect time then you will never do it! people can be so judgemental about ttcing especially people who are having a hard time balancing everything and putting pressure on themselves, i think your friend was perhaps reflecting some of her own issues on to you - but still not what you want to hear is it!

well am still waiting to o but my cm is changing into the more fertile stuff and my opks are getting darker so fingers crossed i can keep my dh interested at least until Sunday - after that i am sure i would have caught any chance!

how is everyone else today? anyone going from waiting to Ovulate to the 2ww?

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## maaybe2010

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> wow there are so many of us! at the very least it is wonderful being surrounded by so much PMA! waiting to OV is defo worse than 2ww because i always think i am going to miss it!
> 
> mrsmmm: i have a child and i will tell you one thing, if you put everything off for the perfect time then you will never do it! people can be so judgemental about ttcing especially people who are having a hard time balancing everything and putting pressure on themselves, i think your friend was perhaps reflecting some of her own issues on to you - but still not what you want to hear is it!
> 
> well am still waiting to o but my cm is changing into the more fertile stuff and my opks are getting darker so fingers crossed i can keep my dh interested at least until Sunday - after that i am sure i would have caught any chance!
> 
> how is everyone else today? anyone going from waiting to Ovulate to the 2ww?
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Stressing I'm going to miss OV as well! :dohh:
It's my first proper cycle after our miscarriage so it might not even happen on time!
I'll scream if it comes much later, OH has to do some more sperm samples so it could mess that up tooooo :wacko:

x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Aw im sorry to hear you have had such hard time :hugs:

Missing it is my biggest worry and I cant help but tell my dh that i think i am about to ovulate and get prepared lol which then makes him think that its all pre-planned and mechanical (who knew that men needed to feel special and wanted before ttcing!) which then makes me feel like some sort of bd slave driver lol lol lol

never mind when we finally get BFP and i am pregnant and feeling lovely and big but so not horney he'll be wishing he had stocked up whilst he could lol lol lol x


----------



## mrsmmm

Thanks, ladies, for your kind words. I just want my life to be looked at as one big adventure instead of one long dull task. I'm in shock Monday arrived so quickly as well.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hi: Ladies,

Just hanging around and waiting to see if I ov after our :angel: last cycle....I am going to poas and do an opk in an hour or so :shhh: I said I wasnt going to but am a little :cry: I might not ov and at least this way I will know when to expect :af: going on my LP :thumbup: Am not back in work now until friday so plenty of time to :sex:

[-o&lt; our magic :spermy: catch our eggy

:dust:


----------



## proudmummy

Can I join in? Xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm waiting to ov. Finished AF on Saturday and BD last night. Soooo hope it happens right away!


----------



## MinneGirl

Lots of PMA all around ladies!!!!!!! WOoohoooo!!! Some of us WILL get our BPF's this month!!! :happydance:

:hug:


----------



## sarah1726

can i join? cd1 today and got my sandra reading the other day conception in september she even said a date, the 14th and i checked FF and it said i would prob be ovulating between the 14th-16th of september...scary lol she also said it would be a boy xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

I just poas and seems I am going to ov as norm this cycle :happydance: was kinda :cry: I may not after our :angel: last cycle but seems like I will :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







opk1.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mbara

Well dh and I actually started this month,although August was the month I was shooting for so just in case I would love to be added


----------



## Vesta

I really hope I ovd last week. DH is now out of the country on a business trip so I hope I didn't miss it. No idea if I did or not as I don't chart or use OPKs.


----------



## Gemie

Just poppin' in to say :hi: girls.
Great to see all the new members and all the PMA floating around :thumbup:

OP who had Sandra reading back; She said September for me too, so we'll see :)

@Madly thats great hun! So pleased you're going ov around the same time after your :angel: :hugs:

I thinhk I'm 1-2 dpo today so lets see what symptoms my body throws at me this month :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gemie said:


> Just poppin' in to say :hi: girls.
> Great to see all the new members and all the PMA floating around :thumbup:
> 
> OP who had Sandra reading back; She said September for me too, so we'll see :)
> 
> @Madly thats great hun! So pleased you're going ov around the same time after your :angel: :hugs:
> 
> I thinhk I'm 1-2 dpo today so lets see what symptoms my body throws at me this month :haha:

Thanks Gemie :kiss:

I was worried but now I am :wohoo:

Just spoke with my Dr too, been waiting for her to call back for hours now :dohh: re my scan results.....she officially confirms I have no PCOS or ENDO and my womb, lining and ovaries are all normal :happydance: My little :angel: has def gone to heaven iykwim :hugs: I had a chat about the pains I am still getting and for now we are putting it down to my womb getting back to normal ie the thickness etc after b/c 

So we are on the road to a sticky :bfp:

:yipee: DH is in for a good few nights :sex: little does he know :rofl:

Wishing everyone all the luck I can muster and more 

:dust:


----------



## Gemie

I'm so pleased for you hunni :hugs: :bfp: here we come! woohoo :happydance:


----------



## mrsmmm

Madly, your story is an inspiration. I have PCOS. It sucks. Glad to know you're doing well.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mrsmmm said:


> Madly, your story is an inspiration. I have PCOS. It sucks. Glad to know you're doing well.

awwwwwwwwww Thank you hon :kiss:

I just keep plodding on and hope one day I will reach my destination :thumbup: what else is there :shrug: never give up on a dream hon :hugs: I am meant to be a mummy again and I will be :thumbup:


----------



## yellowstars

Count me in! A Sept BFP would be the best birthday gift ever! 

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## mrsmmm

MADLYTTC said:


> mrsmmm said:
> 
> 
> Madly, your story is an inspiration. I have PCOS. It sucks. Glad to know you're doing well.
> 
> awwwwwwwwww Thank you hon :kiss:
> 
> I just keep plodding on and hope one day I will reach my destination :thumbup: what else is there :shrug: never give up on a dream hon :hugs: I am meant to be a mummy again and I will be :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's a great attitude. After all the pain caused by cysts, pregnancy will be a breeze. :haha: That's the way I'm looking at it. Now if I can only super glue a bean somewhere in there.:baby:


----------



## Mommy2four

Madly's you have such a great attitude. 

I didn't think I would ovulate be use this morning I took an opk and it was negative . It was so faint but then at 2 pm I re took an opk and I got a positive. I confirmed it with a digital so I should ovulate by tomorrow hopefully. I am also having ovulation pains and feel very tender. 

I should be able test by august 10 th but I know I will test earlier because I am a poas addict.


----------



## HotChillies

Count me in too!


----------



## sma1588

ME! im going to b joining u on this little ttc adventure....every other day in august and cm checking


----------



## lily28

Maddly this is great news! I have my FX'd for you!!

I want to start to BD tonight, I will try to convince DH to comply at least every 3 days this week, and every 2 the next. Must get those spermies going!


----------



## GreatfulMummy

ME PLEASE !!!!!!!!!!!! CAN I JOIN !!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Me and DH have the worst luck in the world :dohh: we have been together 11 years (infact yesterday was our 11 year anniversary :happydance:) and we use to get so stressed out when things didnt work out the way we wanted or planned but now its become the story of our live together, sometimes we even laugh at how things just never work out :wacko: but mostly now I think is there anything I can do to change things :shrug: if there is I will adapt :thumbup: if not I dont worry anymore...it only causes stress and ill-health BUT mostly I think we will get there one day somehow and in the meantime I wont give up :thumbup: I always think if you want something bad enough you should never give up or give in because its surely worth fighting for :thumbup:

I think me and DH are lucky in love :happydance:

PS WE :sex: LAST NIGHT SO I AM [-o&lt; OUR MAGICAL :spermy: IS LURKING AND WAITING FOR OUR EGGY :thumbup:


----------



## 0400772

Im hoping and praying that this month me and the OH have done enough to make a sticky little bean 

I caught my ovu surge on OPK's and we were lucky that we were bedding before it to so our timing is somewhat perfect. I just hope someone up there loves us haha

its OH 25th Birthday in August (29th) and we test on 5th. Im hoping its a BFP so i can keep a secret and tell him for his birthday. Be the best birthday present ever!!! 

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Madly! I hope this will all work out for you this time. I know what you mean though, DH and I have been having a run of bad luck for about a year now. It gets so that even big things, like the rubbish change in government, feel like a just another part of our own bad luck! lol Good to think positive. I have to because I have no idea what our financial situation will be even in October never mind when another baby arrives. We are just going for it. I'm not getting any younger so babies have to come first now, even if it means watching great jobs come and go...


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Aw that really would be the best birthday present! im still waiting to o here my cycles are a few days different still - 6months after coming off the pill - so not panicking just yet got enough potential bd sessions to catch egg even if it doesnt make a show till the end of the week, so like everyone just remaining positive! Really getting excited just to o and start 2ww - at least i can somewhat relax in those two weeks as opposed to stalking my dh lol x


----------



## mrsmmm

0400772 said:


> Im hoping and praying that this month me and the OH have done enough to make a sticky little bean
> 
> I caught my ovu surge on OPK's and we were lucky that we were bedding before it to so our timing is somewhat perfect. I just hope someone up there loves us haha
> 
> its OH 25th Birthday in August (29th) and we test on 5th. Im hoping its a BFP so i can keep a secret and tell him for his birthday. Be the best birthday present ever!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed xx

Well, if you can wait till the 28th then I hope I can wait till the 25th. I will be 4 days late then. I really really really want a bean. More than coffee I want a bean. And I have a coffee problem. :coffee:


----------



## we can't wait

Count me in !! :)
Good luck ladies. This is our time!


----------



## babywearinmum

Hello everyone, sorry not long been back but I have updated the best I could.

Please if I have missed you could you pm me?

I will be ttc as soon as im fully recoverd


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

babywearinmum said:


> Hello everyone, sorry not long been back but I have updated the best I could.
> 
> Please if I have missed you could you pm me?
> 
> I will be ttc as soon as im fully recoverd

Welcome back hon :kiss::hugs::kiss:

Hope you are recovering well :thumbup: you will soon be joining the TTC madness :haha:


----------



## babywearinmum

:haha: absoflaminlutly!


----------



## MandyV

Count me in too we are bd'ing everyday/every other hoping to catch the right day trying figure out my exact cycle and try opk's this month along w/ FF hoping august is our month too !!!!


----------



## babywearinmum

Added hun


----------



## Becs4410

babywearinmum said:


> I will be officialy TTC in August (OH agreed to try earlier :haha: and I will be out of hospital) and as August is around the corner I thought a little moral support would be very encouraging!
> 
> Although I still haven't had first af :wacko: so im waiting on that, but with my Op soon (will be away from bfing LO) and a touch of vitex magic :dust: im sure my little eggy will soon come! :winkwink: (PMA!)
> 
> 
> Hey the weather is beautiful here and im feeling positive and im sure we will see an abundant amount of bfps, I can feel it in my ovaries :haha:
> 
> So whos joining me in a whole load of POAS'ing, cm checking and most impotantly the biggest sex'athon known to man? (they wont know what it em! :haha:)
> 
> 
> Whos up for it? :happydance:
> 
> 
> *Sex'athon contenders who WILL be getting a bfp between August and September!*
> 
> Gemie
> babywearinmum
> MinnieGirl
> Schnoodle
> Janesworld
> gilz82
> topazicatzbet
> dreamofabean
> NOMORENUMBERS
> Poshbird88
> lily28
> Vesta
> Hopin&Prayin
> Bids
> MADLYTTC
> mrsmmm
> OneSmallStep
> rainysunshine
> sianyld
> wantingagirl
> Mommy2four
> PocoHR
> mamadonna
> koco
> MrsBandEgglet
> Caroline
> PeanutBean
> 0400772
> proudmummy
> sarah1726
> mbara
> yellowstars
> HotChillies
> sma1588
> GreatfulMummy
> we can't wait
> MandyV

Becs4410


----------



## TTCBB3

Count me in!!


----------



## babywearinmum

updated! x


----------



## Spunky

Please count me in. Last month we officially started TTC and I just got my period, sad, but I'm hoping August will bring me a BFP with everyone else! My vacation is nearing it's end and I'm not looking forward to ttc while teaching, but maybe I wont be as focused on it and it will be easier. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Bids

Spunky said:


> Please count me in. Last month we officially started TTC and I just got my period, sad, but I'm hoping August will bring me a BFP with everyone else! My vacation is nearing it's end and I'm not looking forward to ttc while teaching, but maybe I wont be as focused on it and it will be easier. Good luck ladies!

Sounds like a plan - good luck too :flower:


----------



## GreatfulMummy

> Hello everyone, sorry not long been back but I have updated the best I could.

Thank you x


----------



## babywearinmum

Ok i have updated again :thumbup:

My cm is already changing, so it looks like I will be needing to start charting again to check if and when Ov is about to come.

Hopefully by next week I shoudl be much less sore and will catch the first one before I even get af :happydance:

Although im probably dreaming a little :haha:

Hope you are all well!


----------



## Veryv

Count me in! Trying on my 3rd cycle since getting off BCP and hoping I ovulate this month (aug) :)


----------



## PeanutBean

We have had two lots of BD so far this month. I like to get lots in at the start, there's a theory that female sperm last longer than male so if there are knocking about further along than newer stuff at ov time then we might have a better chance at getting a girl this time around. We don't really mind but do want a girl and might not have more than 2 kids so we may as well do what we can on the off-chance of it having an effect! Besides which we have no boy's name!


----------



## cheekybint

You can add me to that list, i'm determined to be pregnant by the end of September!!!


----------



## mrsmmm

babywearinmum said:


> Ok i have updated again :thumbup:
> 
> My cm is already changing, so it looks like I will be needing to start charting again to check if and when Ov is about to come.
> 
> Hopefully by next week I shoudl be much less sore and will catch the first one before I even get af :happydance:
> 
> Although im probably dreaming a little :haha:
> 
> Hope you are all well!

Hope you catch your eggy and that you're feeling OK.


----------



## Becs4410

Going to start actively trying on the 5th :) so excited,hopefuly get my two lines this month.getting impatient :( 

would like a ttc buddy xxxx

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## babywearinmum

:hugs: Thanks mrsmmm

I have updated it again.

Looks like there going to be one very very full first Tri soon!!! :happydance:

I really hope that by September we are all over there! :cloud9:


----------



## loopylollipop

count me in too please !! 
planning to test on 11th Aug - (although as POAS addict and x50 early tests winging way to me as we speak will prob be 1dpo hee hee)
4th cycle post missed m/c
now 41, have 15 year old and two lovely stepsons but we would dearly love one of our own ...


----------



## babywearinmum

updated hun.

I think im going to ov already, got ewcm (lots of and haven't had for a year!) and my face is covered in spots!!!

Typical! I can't bd just yet!


----------



## vmluna

I'm hoping for a BFP on or around August 15th!! which is also our 1 yr anniversary!! yahooo..... plllllleeeease BFP:bfp::dust::wedding:


----------



## 0400772

Im testing on the 5th and im hoping for a BFP!!! hopefully ill manage to keep it a secret until Mr's birthday!!

Come on BFP !!!

xx

Good luck ladies


----------



## loopylollipop

0400772 said:


> Im testing on the 5th and im hoping for a BFP!!! hopefully ill manage to keep it a secret until Mr's birthday!!
> 
> Come on BFP !!!
> 
> xx
> 
> Good luck ladies

Hi..am keeping my fingers crossed for you! :flower: That would be a fab birthday surprise :cake:but soooooooo difficult to keep secret :headspin:

you are on the homeward straight now so good luck xxx

:hug: and :dust: to all aug/sept testers


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

argh! having one of those days so got really bad bladder infection fought through the pain on tuesday to bd - which obviously made things ten times worse and put me out of action yesterday lol which really bothered me because i just KNEW i would get a positive OPK today lol dh is working all day 7am to 11pm going to have to pull some major major tricks to get him in the mood tonight dont want to wait tomorrow

obsessively poas every 6 hours just to make sure that i am still ovulating, fingers crossed that i have tested at the beginning of the surge and still have plenty of time but once again feel that something else has stopped us for yet another month :dohh::cry::dohh:

how is everyone else doing? :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> argh! having one of those days so got really bad bladder infection fought through the pain on tuesday to bd - which obviously made things ten times worse and put me out of action yesterday lol which really bothered me because i just KNEW i would get a positive OPK today lol dh is working all day 7am to 11pm going to have to pull some major major tricks to get him in the mood tonight dont want to wait tomorrow
> 
> obsessively poas every 6 hours just to make sure that i am still ovulating, fingers crossed that i have tested at the beginning of the surge and still have plenty of time but once again feel that something else has stopped us for yet another month :dohh::cry::dohh:
> 
> how is everyone else doing? :dust::dust::dust::dust:

:hugs::kiss::hugs: so sorry hon :hugs::kiss::hugs: 

I am obsessively poas too :dohh: I am due to ov tom (or would norm be!) but thought I had caught the back end of my surge on monday cause after that they started to fade out until almost nothing yesterday BUT then todays its the darkest of the bunch am a little confused.com :shrug: right now. I had what I thought was ov pains on Sunday night which was great cause we bd over the weekend ample but havent bd since monday and now I dont know what the heck is going on :shrug:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

well . . . mine are completely dark in a long strip on one side of the result line and the rest of the line is a shade lighter than the control line so really really hoping that it is the beginning of the surge and can just bd tonight and feel much better about things in the morning

i might have to crack out the old massage oils later for dh im really hoping the restaurant isnt busy tonight so he can come home early and things would be easy to achieve (lol trying to keep it clean lol) 

What ever happened to the times when we were like 14 and we were told that it only takes once at anytime in your cycle to get pregnant! im starting to think that was a load of crock


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> well . . . mine are completely dark in a long strip on one side of the result line and the rest of the line is a shade lighter than the control line so really really hoping that it is the beginning of the surge and can just bd tonight and feel much better about things in the morning
> 
> i might have to crack out the old massage oils later for dh im really hoping the restaurant isnt busy tonight so he can come home early and things would be easy to achieve (lol trying to keep it clean lol)
> 
> What ever happened to the times when we were like 14 and we were told that it only takes once at anytime in your cycle to get pregnant! im starting to think that was a load of crock

yeah along with getting pregnant 1st time you have sex and also along with you can get pregnant by sharing the same loo seat :dohh:

Its like a science experiment in a lab :haha:

My opk looked like this at 11.30am so its getting there holding my pee to do another soon real soon :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







opk 6.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 9


----------



## PeanutBean

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> What ever happened to the times when we were like 14 and we were told that it only takes once at anytime in your cycle to get pregnant! im starting to think that was a load of crock

I know a few people who have got pregnant first time trying; messed up condom; failed morning after pill; allsorts.

We're all just different that's all and don't forget female fertility starts to drop from as early as 18.


----------



## Damita

Can I join? I'm about to move over in the next two weeks? My ovulation is the first week of September, first cycle so nervous!


----------



## taylor&bryson

i would love to join and get my BFP in august or september, both my little ones bdays are in september and our anniversary is also in september....its a good month!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

I know a few people who have got pregnant first time trying; messed up condom; failed morning after pill; allsorts.



lol i got pregnant first month with my first born its just taking a lot longer this time. i think that i may not have been ovulating for longer than i first thought, the opk result today is the darkest i have ever seen it and my ewcm used to only stretch like 2cm today its about 6cm! 

im hoping the dh comes home early to fit a bd sesh in but even if we dont get pregnant this month at least i know my body appears to be heading in the right direction

Madly, i have had results look like that on three occassions in one month - like i said it looks like my body was attempting to release an egg but perhaps never did, i also had cramps today which i have not ever had. :happydance:

i have read before that women can have 2 surges not only because they dont release an egg the first time but are actually releasing a second egg? long shot i know and im not sure whether this happens 4 days apart but well you never know - clutching at those PMA straws now :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> I know a few people who have got pregnant first time trying; messed up condom; failed morning after pill; allsorts.
> 
> 
> 
> lol i got pregnant first month with my first born its just taking a lot longer this time. i think that i may not have been ovulating for longer than i first thought, the opk result today is the darkest i have ever seen it and my ewcm used to only stretch like 2cm today its about 6cm!
> 
> im hoping the dh comes home early to fit a bd sesh in but even if we dont get pregnant this month at least i know my body appears to be heading in the right direction
> 
> Madly, i have had results look like that on three occassions in one month - like i said it looks like my body was attempting to release an egg but perhaps never did, i also had cramps today which i have not ever had. :happydance:
> 
> i have read before that women can have 2 surges not only because they dont release an egg the first time but are actually releasing a second egg? long shot i know and im not sure whether this happens 4 days apart but well you never know - clutching at those PMA straws now :hugs:

:hugs: Thanks hon, funny you should say that my bnb buddy linds just said the same thing.....the second line on my opk was def none existant yesterday and is back today....I thought maybe my body was trying to ov after our loss last cycle but hasnt quite got there yet :shrug: funny I only get a second line on a opk in run up to ov and I also get a `surge out` for a few days after my + this is def not my + though but seems to be getting there.....I have very sore (.)(.) and terrible cramping so summat is going on?

ah what will be will be!

Good luck with the bd tonight hon looks like we will be too :happydance:


----------



## kaz87

Im hoping for at the end of the month x


----------



## Spunky

PeanutBean said:


> NOMORENUMBERS said:
> 
> 
> What ever happened to the times when we were like 14 and we were told that it only takes once at anytime in your cycle to get pregnant! im starting to think that was a load of crock
> 
> I know a few people who have got pregnant first time trying; messed up condom; failed morning after pill; allsorts.
> 
> We're all just different that's all and don't forget female fertility starts to drop from as early as 18.Click to expand...

I teach high school math and I had 5 girls in my classes with 6 children between them and two more pregnant. I thought it would be easy to get pregnant! My friend had sex once to see if she would get pregnant (they were ready) and the baby took. Tried it a couple years later same thing, once and pregnant. Some people are lucky. I've had one month of ttc and I'm hoping August will be my month. I know once may not get me pregnant, but I'd like to get pregnant soon.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Grrrr! I'm OV'ing early, did some OPK sticks today (4 :blush:) and there you go, clear as day, 2 solid lines, came up in seconds. My husband is being a complete d*ck though and we're not even talking, the mere thought of doing anything intimate right now makes me wanna chuck stuff, hard! :growlmad::growlmad: Damnit! xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think I am about to ov too hon! I thought I ov early on Sunday but continued to poaopk and it seems I havent ov yet/or am oving again doh! Not sure DH will be up for bding either!


----------



## mummy24601

Count me in for the sex'athon!! already started and are going to keep going untill we reach our goal.............this is our month!!


----------



## Spunky

I'm sorry MrsBandEgglet - that sucks. I hate fighting and it's even more frustrating when you're ovulating.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

right officially ovulating . . . . now only to get dh in the mood when he gets home later . . . . . . now that is the hard bit (absolutely no punn intended :rofl: )


----------



## Spunky

Why is it that men are supposedly always in the mood but not when we may want/need them to be?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha i know! i always felt like i was batting my husband of before we were ttcing! I must have turned him down 3 or 4 times in one week whist giving in still at least 3 times in the same week! where is that performance now??? i'll tell you where in the week it doesnt matter lol lol lol

i'll repeat what i keep saying: who knew before ttcing that men needed to feel special to be in the mood lol! going through this process has really taught me that women are in fact more placid them men!


----------



## Spunky

I agree with the they need to feel special and be in the mood. I think procreation sex is a turn on, he seems to only want it for recreational purposes. Maybe they just feel pressured?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I am also hoping to turn DH`s hand to dtd tonight as well! I think ov is due maybe tomorrow going on my opk today! Wish me luck, I am hoping an argument doesnt ensue! :dohh:

Good luck to all you Ladies in the same position! :kiss:

I think I may turn to an entertaining video :winkwink: iykwim


----------



## mamadonna

good luck madly


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

MADLYTTC said:


> I think I am about to ov too hon! I thought I ov early on Sunday but continued to poaopk and it seems I havent ov yet/or am oving again doh! Not sure DH will be up for bding either!

I'm sorry MrsBandEgglet - that sucks. I hate fighting and it's even more frustrating when you're ovulating. 

Thanks girls :flower: I couldn't waste a good LH surge and so we had some very perfunctory :sex: through quite gritted teeth lol. I would like to avoid doing it again tomorrow if I can but not sure if I can rely on that old "don't do it too often or it'll dilute the :spermy:" theory :shrug: xx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Oh, also, best of luck Madly :dust: xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Good luck madly! Me i am going for the old saucy underware, standing in uncomfortable positions and massage - im thinking he may see through it but if i get dinner ready for him afterwards he may JUST be up for it lol lol lol


----------



## rainysunshine

The pressure definitely gets to my OH. I have to be careful to make it seem as much for fun as possible. He is excited about a baby, but anytime I mention needing to BD, he gets all shy and weird. He has anxiety anyway, so the pressure to perform seems pretty big I guess. I guess women can bd just about anytime we set our mind to it. They have to really want it. Weirdos..


----------



## Spunky

LOL ladies!!! I love the ideas here! Saucy videos (used this yesterday even though I'm not close to o'v yet, trying to make sure he'll be in the mood when I am) and great underwear! LOVE IT!! I like the "uncomfortable positions" part. Seems sexy has to be uncomfortable sometimes for them.


----------



## Spunky

rainysunshine said:


> The pressure definitely gets to my OH. I have to be careful to make it seem as much for fun as possible. He is excited about a baby, but anytime I mention needing to BD, he gets all shy and weird. He has anxiety anyway, so the pressure to perform seems pretty big I guess. I guess women can bd just about anytime we set our mind to it. They have to really want it. Weirdos..

How come they want us to BD every time they're in the mood and we rise to the occasion (some of the time). But when we need them to rise to the occassion? My husband doesn't really get shy, but weird and annoyed do come up. :dohh:


----------



## xLisax

Can I join ladies! :flower:

We're on holiday next week yipee:) and hopefully gunna be making a baby whilst there! PMA,PMA

Hoping August is our month! 

x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Yesss! Hubby on way back home! Spent the evening watching the post entitled hello ladies - absolutely hilarious - but now i have to run around getting myself prepared! Good luck ladies


plan make him feel special is a go go go


----------



## Bids

oooo good luck - i'll be following your foot steps shortly (well not exacty you know what i mean lol) good thread hello ladies lmao xx


----------



## mrsmmm

Hey ladies! I'm only on cd 8. I'm starting early on the BD. I play completely stupid with DH about when I'm ov. He doesn't know there's an app in my phone charting me to the minute. lol He would go all weird and probably limp under pressure or paranora. idk. Men are funny. We have a Wii and I'll make stupid bets like "If I beat you this game, I get two days in a row of bd when I want. If you win, you get two days of cooked meals and silence during your man programs." He ends up cooking. hee hee I think he lets me win. He's in debt to me the whole first week of August which just happens to be my ov hot zone week.


----------



## Spunky

Great idea! My husband has actually asked me when I'm ovulating this month and when I took a guess and threw out a day he told me he didn't think that was right. LOL I looked at a calendar and sure enough I was wrong. He doesn't want it to be a chore, wants it to be special, but still cares when it is! Makes me more excited this month! This WILL be the month! I'll be ovulating like the 10th or 11th by my guess. August will be it!


----------



## sequeena

I'd like to join this thread :) AF came today so that's me definitely not getting a BFP! Let's hope this month brings more luck :)

Sticky baby dust to all :kiss:


----------



## lily28

I'm going for a ultrasound check up on Saturday, wish me luck everyone! Dh is coming with lol, he is more anxious than me, because my ov day is next week.


----------



## Damita

Good luck Lily :)


----------



## gilz82

Good luck lily :hugs: 

My OH is going to be home unexpectedly this weekend, this was suppose to be his weekend on, so hopefully we'll get some :sex: done and catch an eggy if i do OV.

Think OV might actually be happening this month, i've had faint lines on OPK past three days, so here's hoping it's my fade in and not just my body being weird some more :wacko:

Oh also was just looking through the smileys and found one i really think is cool. Since i seriously doubt i'll ever have the need to use the word ninja in one of my posts here i'm going to post it now cos it made me smile and i think we could all do with a little sillyness on a friday morning.

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :haha:

xx


----------



## sequeena

Good luck Lily! :flower:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hiya gilz82 I used ninja once describing my tactics at getting dh to bd lol!

Well he completely saw through my plan last night so the was no silent seduction :ninja: (he he see what i did there :happydance:) but luckily he felt "starved" from the past few days of me being ill so everything turned out perfectly lol - did have to sit through loads of his borning man programmes until 1am though :sleep:

now to get in another sesh today . . . . . . 

How did everyone else do yesterday - anymore people going into 2ww or oving?

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sequeena

Does anyone have a OH who works nights? Mine's a nights duty manager for a major supermarket and easily works 13 hour shifts. I don't want to force him into having sex on such and such a day because he is tired a lot but of course I need to jump him at some point :wacko:

How do you ladies with night workers deal with it?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

sequeena said:


> Does anyone have a OH who works nights? Mine's a nights duty manager for a major supermarket and easily works 13 hour shifts. I don't want to force him into having sex on such and such a day because he is tired a lot but of course I need to jump him at some point :wacko:
> 
> How do you ladies with night workers deal with it?



He he read my posts from last night, we both work in the same restaurant as managers, he is the general manager so works longer shifts than anyone there. yesterday he was working from 9am to 10pm didnt get home till 10.45pm didnt bd until he had a beer and relaxed - 1am 

with us though when we go through a day like that we miss eachother and enjoy "spending time together" 

also since my dh quit smoking a few years ago his libido rocketed!

also i work in the same restaraunt which can make it difficult sometimes because we work opposite shifts but also it means that i am here at times people working 9-5 wouldnt be so we have alot of 12noon bding


----------



## sequeena

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> He he read my posts from last night, we both work in the same restaurant as managers, he is the general manager so works longer shifts than anyone there. yesterday he was working from 9am to 10pm didnt get home till 10.45pm didnt bd until he had a beer and relaxed - 1am
> 
> with us though when we go through a day like that we miss eachother and enjoy "spending time together"
> 
> also since my dh quit smoking a few years ago his libido rocketed!
> 
> also i work in the same restaraunt which can make it difficult sometimes because we work opposite shifts but also it means that i am here at times people working 9-5 wouldnt be so we have alot of 12noon bding

God I remember us working opposite shifts (we worked together at one point too!) it was an absolute nightmare! We were ttc then too half the time we were both too shattered but I remember him distinctly jumping me at 4am one morning before he started a 6am shift :haha:

I will just have to deprive him until he's gagging I think :happydance:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Well that seemed to work for me yesterday, was ill for 2 days so couldnt - very bad bladder infection - its amazing what two days worth of no jiggy jiggy does for him! 

we used to work together too, its how we met he knicked my mobile number out of my employee file, had it in his pocket for three days then his house mate convinced him to text me lol - it only took a year of me massively flirting lol


----------



## sequeena

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> Well that seemed to work for me yesterday, was ill for 2 days so couldnt - very bad bladder infection - its amazing what two days worth of no jiggy jiggy does for him!
> 
> we used to work together too, its how we met he knicked my mobile number out of my employee file, had it in his pocket for three days then his house mate convinced him to text me lol - it only took a year of me massively flirting lol

Aww that is so sweet! :D

Mine and my OHs getting together story wasn't as smooth :haha: I hated him for 6 months over something that really was beyond his control when I think about it and then found out he had had a bike accident where he cracked his pelvis in 2 places and fractured a vertabrae :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

MrsBandEgglet said:


> I would like to avoid doing it again tomorrow if I can but not sure if I can rely on that old "don't do it too often or it'll dilute the :spermy:" theory :shrug: xx

What theory's that? sounds like crap to me!

I am getting towards ov I think. We didn't do it last night as I was off work with a migraine all day and felt too rotten, but we're going camping today and I'm all de-fuzzed ready for some saucy nights in the tent!


----------



## lily28

Damita, gilz82, sequeena, Thanks a bunch dolls!!!

Sequeena, DH is working normal office hours, but it is still hard for him, I can never get him not tired/ energetic/ ready to go... It is my biggest problem. He is always very tired, although he gets a nap after work and we never go to bed later than 11-ish to midnight. I don't know what to do about it...


----------



## DaretoDream

oh oh oh put me on here!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

We managed to :sex: last night Ladies too :yipee::yipee: We the help of our `special video` :winkwink::winkwink:

Althought not sure if ov/or did or what at the minute :dohh: think my cycle may be a little :wacko: after our :angel: last cycle!

We have all bases covered so far fxed

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bethsbooboo

Can I join too please?!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Well done Madly! I have a question for anyone that knows just for cycle maths - once you get a positive opk and then they go back to being negative the next day, when they are reading negative again has ovulation finished? 

am getting really bad ovulation pains at the moment but negative opk (positive yesterday) i have read that ov pains can last a day or so - if anyone knows the answer to the above it will just let me know if i have covered all basis before relaxin gfor the next 2 weeks lol


----------



## mrsmmm

sequeena said:


> Does anyone have a OH who works nights? Mine's a nights duty manager for a major supermarket and easily works 13 hour shifts. I don't want to force him into having sex on such and such a day because he is tired a lot but of course I need to jump him at some point :wacko:
> 
> How do you ladies with night workers deal with it?

I work 8 - 5 normal day shift. DH works 12 pm to 12 am shift. He is the closing manager at a restaurant. He only gets 1 day shift a week. Needless to say, I'm the one dancing around his schedule. After 3 years I am used to it. I take a nap after work around 8 pm, wake up around 9 pm, do some laundry or busy work till he comes home and say up till @ 1:30 am. We just make it work. Since I'm willing to adjust my sleep patterns, he's willing to put himself in the mood when he's tired.


----------



## PeanutBean

Definitely ov cm and we're off on holiday for the weekend. Wish me luck for some sticky bean!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Good luck PeanutBean!


----------



## Spunky

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> Well done Madly! I have a question for anyone that knows just for cycle maths - once you get a positive opk and then they go back to being negative the next day, when they are reading negative again has ovulation finished?
> 
> am getting really bad ovulation pains at the moment but negative opk (positive yesterday) i have read that ov pains can last a day or so - if anyone knows the answer to the above it will just let me know if i have covered all basis before relaxin gfor the next 2 weeks lol

Positive means you will be ovulating in the next 12-48 hours (depending on the sensitivity). So when I get a negative after a positive I just consider myself ovulating in less than 12 hours. And then the egg lives for 12-24 hours, right? I read you should bd the day of the first negative and the both days after that just to be safe. Hope this helps.


----------



## Damita

PeanutBean said:


> Definitely ov cm and we're off on holiday for the weekend. Wish me luck for some sticky bean!

Good luck :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hmmmm ok i bd last night. i was taking opks every 4 hours yesterday to make sure i was still getting a surge when i tested at 11ish it was already starting to get fainter - we bd at 1am so it was soon enough if i ovulated earlier that day and late enough for it to matter if i ovulated this morning 

sorry just thinking out load there makes more sense to me when i have it in black and white

i had ovulation pains from early this morning till about noon as well so really really really hoping i ov'd today dont think i have the energy to stay up till 2am for dh to get home spend an hour watching man shows then somehow find the energy at 3am to bd lol 

maybe i'll forget the ironing tonight and just go to bed so i can get up when he gets home hmmmm x k x


----------



## mrsmmm

I vote to forget the ironing.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh yeah dropped the ironing the second i thought of not doing it lol! any excuse its too humid for it anyway lol

its unlikely that dh will want to bd later but at least i am nice and relaxed as opposed to ironing! 

how is everyone else feeling today? i am drawing a line now, i am saying i am officially in two week wait (with only a tiny chance of one last bd sesh) i had really strong ovulation cramps, a little nausea, ewcm until about 4pm today when everything disappeared, cm still semi stretchy but no where near as much as before?

anyone else joining 2ww or gearing up to test? madly did you get a positive opk today?

x k x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> oh yeah dropped the ironing the second i thought of not doing it lol! any excuse its too humid for it anyway lol
> 
> its unlikely that dh will want to bd later but at least i am nice and relaxed as opposed to ironing!
> 
> how is everyone else feeling today? i am drawing a line now, i am saying i am officially in two week wait (with only a tiny chance of one last bd sesh) i had really strong ovulation cramps, a little nausea, ewcm until about 4pm today when everything disappeared, cm still semi stretchy but no where near as much as before?
> 
> anyone else joining 2ww or gearing up to test? madly did you get a positive opk today?
> 
> x k x

Hi hon,

No no + opk yet, infact they are really really faint both last night and this morning :cry: I havent plucked up courage to do anymore I am a little :sad1: this eve! I thought I was ov :thumbup: or maybe I was picking up my `surge out` :shrug: but now not sure what is going on....I am thinking my cycle is a little :wacko: after our loss last month :cry: I am sacking the opks this cycle now and wish I hadnt had started using them! I only did cause I was worried about oving etc! We have covered all bases so to speak if I did ov at the weekend and are going to continue to bd as an when but feel a little low right now :huh:

Sounds like you got an handle on things though hon :yipee: def worth leaving the :iron: for ...... fxed for your :bfp:


----------



## inkdchick

count me in although im hoping mother nature does all the work as we are not stressing to try xx


----------



## babywearinmum

I have updated again :flower: I appologise if i have missed anyone :hugs:

Feeling loads better and shall be getting into the swing of things by monday :thumbup:

Will be starting vitex but need more opks! i have run out so will order them tomorrow!

Although im unsure on what is the best ones :wacko:

Hope your all well x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks madly! 

I am so sorry that you are having a really hard time this month :hugs: , i gave up on opks last month as well because i had three mini surges the month before :nope:. This is the first time i have actually got a positive opk - and not through the lack of poas - so mega excited about just that anything else would be a complete shock


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> thanks madly!
> 
> I am so sorry that you are having a really hard time this month :hugs: , i gave up on opks last month as well because i had three mini surges the month before :nope:. This is the first time i have actually got a positive opk - and not through the lack of poas - so mega excited about just that anything else would be a complete shock

Thank you hon :kiss:

Am sure I will feel better after a good nights :sleep:

Lots of things going on at the moment....easy to feel :growlmad: right now

:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## babywearinmum

Hey ladies how are we all today?

I bought 50 opks last night and im hoping they will last long enough to catch my first ov (considering I am poas'oholic!)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

babywearinmum said:


> Hey ladies how are we all today?
> 
> I bought 50 opks last night and im hoping they will last long enough to catch my first ov (considering I am poas'oholic!)


Ha ha ha yeah i'm the same i took 5 ot 6 ov tests on the day of the positive surge because dh was working literally all day - had to bd at 1am! 

i think i have talked myself out of using them through out the 2ww and seeing if i get any positives dues to pregnancy lol

just going to relax the next two weeks plan to meet up with lots of people so the days go by faster, this is the first month we have successfully caught ovulation so just pleased about that! if we get a bfp at the end of it that would be the icing on the cake :happydance:


----------



## lily28

Got back from my ultrasound everything is perfect!!! My uterus lining is a bit on the thick side (9.4 mm) but I was told it is excellent thickness for my day of cycle , I have plenty of eggs, and one ready to ov! Yay!!
Off to poas! Come on eggy! Ov Ov Ov!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies,

I am feeling a little better this morning....Although I missed a call from work asking me to work this weekend :saywhat: I think he seems to forget I work part-time and I am a mummy :dohh:....he wants :gun: my boss! I am already working over-time :grr: I hope he doesnt :telephone: again cause I am afraid I will be :ignore: him :thumbup:

Other than that I have sacked the opks and stopped worrying about wether I ov or not :thumbup: We covered all bases so far and will prob continue to do so :sex:

I felt like getting out today to the park or something with DH and DS but it looks like its going to :rain:

Have a lovely weekend Ladies :kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lily28 said:


> Got back from my ultrasound everything is perfect!!! My uterus lining is a bit on the thick side (9.4 mm) but I was told it is excellent thickness for my day of cycle , I have plenty of eggs, and one ready to ov! Yay!!
> Off to poas! Come on eggy! Ov Ov Ov!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Never mind poas get :sex: hon


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

lily28 said:


> Got back from my ultrasound everything is perfect!!! My uterus lining is a bit on the thick side (9.4 mm) but I was told it is excellent thickness for my day of cycle , I have plenty of eggs, and one ready to ov! Yay!!
> Off to poas! Come on eggy! Ov Ov Ov!


aw sounds like great news! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lily28

Lol we bd'd before my appointment, and plan on doing it all week long ha ha!!! My egg is coming from the left ovary and it is a huge one, 19.1 mm! Soooo exciting!


----------



## mrsmmm

Hey ladies and good morning. DH is super excited about this month. I'm now 9 days into this cycle. We're :sex: every other day this month (august) on the chance that I haven't calculated ov properly. I'm enjoying that despite being overly tired from staying up on DH's schedule.


----------



## LauraJaneW123

Hi I'm new to Baby and Bump and first time ttc, but I'm also hoping for an August-September surprise!

Fingers crossed for everyone!

:dust:


----------



## Bids

mrsmmm said:


> Hey ladies and good morning. DH is super excited about this month. I'm now 9 days into this cycle. We're :sex: every other day this month (august) on the chance that I haven't calculated ov properly. I'm enjoying that despite being overly tired from staying up on DH's schedule.

ooooo well done :winkwink: sounding very good this month then fingers crossed - wish we we're doing as well im feeling doubtful this month not even going to bother symptom spotting :thumbup:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls can i join you :flower:

CD1 for me and wanting a lovely :bfp: at the end of this cycle xx I reckon a sexathon may just be the way forward :lol: x


----------



## mrsmmm

Bids, hugs! I hope you get a BFP. I hate symptom spotting. I got DH's hopes up last month and feel bad that I did it.


----------



## nora-jo

Hey ladies

I'm on CD4 and am hoping that a BFP comes to visit this month instead of AF. 

Since ttc my life revolves around my cycle, I know I should relax and let nature take its course but I can't help myself - especially in the tww when I am symptom spotting galore! 

Fingers crossed for all of us! x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hello nora jo fx you get bfp this month too!

I had a revelation earlier today and realised that i have nothing to keep me occupied throughout two week wait that is relaxing, time consuming AND something i actualy enjoy doing (i do not enjoy ironing, washing, washing up, dusting, hoovering, tidying, painting etc etc) to keep me from obsessing over the 2ww whilst lo is asleep and dh at work

so i ordered 4 chic lit novels - trashy, easy to read, light hearted, funny and most of all better than ironing and obsessing! some day i might have enough enery to read something more involved but until then . . . . cant wait!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> hello nora jo fx you get bfp this month too!
> 
> I had a revelation earlier today and realised that i have nothing to keep me occupied throughout two week wait that is relaxing, time consuming AND something i actualy enjoy doing (i do not enjoy ironing, washing, washing up, dusting, hoovering, tidying, painting etc etc) to keep me from obsessing over the 2ww whilst lo is asleep and dh at work
> 
> so i ordered 4 chic lit novels - trashy, easy to read, light hearted, funny and most of all better than ironing and obsessing! some day i might have enough enery to read something more involved but until then . . . . cant wait!

Sounds like a great plan hon....I love a good book :thumbup:


----------



## Bids

mrsmmm said:


> Bids, hugs! I hope you get a BFP. I hate symptom spotting. I got DH's hopes up last month and feel bad that I did it.

Yeah i did that last month normally i dont talk to him about symptoms but i was sure i was - then af turned up grrrr think he was gutted so no symptom spotting for me this month (I hope) oh well here's to BFP's :hugs:

xx


----------



## loopylollipop

lily28 said:


> I'm going for a ultrasound check up on Saturday, wish me luck everyone! Dh is coming with lol, he is more anxious than me, because my ov day is next week.

Good luck hope all goes well :flower:


----------



## mrsmmm

My ovaries are starting to hurt. Hoping it's ov and not a cyst.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

mrsmmm said:


> My ovaries are starting to hurt. Hoping it's ov and not a cyst.

:hugs::hugs:

That's me done for this month ladies. I OV'd earlier than I expected (fortunately identified courtesy of poas :thumbup:) and so now I'm in 2ww period and hating it :nope: Means no more :sex: for this cycle though, woohooo!! :happydance: Good luck everyone! xx


----------



## babywearinmum

Added more of you ladies!

Wow good luck to all who are about to ov and have ov'd!

I am still waiting on mine, hope it isn't too far away!


----------



## maaybe2010

Puuuurlease could you add me? :(
You've missed me twice lol

I _think_ I've just OV'd but my temps aren't corresponding atm lol

x x x x x


----------



## xLisax

I'm waiting to Ov, got about 4 days (including today) until I enter my fertile period :happydance:

xx


----------



## gilz82

Hey ladies how's everyones weekend going?

I think I might actually be going to OV this months, my opks yesterday were nearly dark enough to be positive :happydance:

Taking advantage of the fact my oh is home this weekend and :sex: as much as we can. 

Fx'd and :dust: to everyone
Xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hi: Ladies,

How is everyone today :shrug:

I am feeling so much better today and incredibly relaxed now that I decided to give up opks cause they were causing me so much stress :yipee: (I gave them away to a lucky bnb Lady!) I dont know if I already ov or am due to or what right now and gosh I can tell you its such a liberating feeling :rofl: We last :sex: on Wednesday night so `what will be will be` I am beginning to sound like my DH now :loopy: 

I think I have finally found my happy medium whilst TTC :wohoo: :wohoo:

So you evil :witch: b***h if your on your way :plane: please make it quick and get your speed on :rofl:


----------



## babywearinmum

maaybe2010 said:


> Puuuurlease could you add me? :(
> You've missed me twice lol
> 
> I _think_ I've just OV'd but my temps aren't corresponding atm lol
> 
> x x x x x

Sorry hun!

Added you :hugs:

Madly good luck, I gave up opks when ttc no2 it was just so stressful after nearly 6 cycles (all of which were long and irregular, so never got a pos)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wow babywearinmum you have done such a good job updating everyone on here! Good luck to everyone!

im 2 dpo now and its crawling by, i got work the next 3 days so it should be a quicker journey to 6dpo fx!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> wow babywearinmum you have done such a good job updating everyone on here! Good luck to everyone!
> 
> im 2 dpo now and its crawling by, i got work the next 3 days so it should be a quicker journey to 6dpo fx!

I am counting myself as in the 2ww :shrug: not sure if I am a fraud though :haha: I am cd23 of 33days and my LP is norm 11days so I reckon I qualify :happydance:

I am working for the next three days also NOMORENUMBERS well if working is the right word for it....I am on a training course all week (except thurs!):winkwink:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

QUOTE]

I am counting myself as in the 2ww :shrug: not sure if I am a fraud though :haha: I am cd23 of 33days and my LP is norm 11days so I reckon I qualify :happydance:

I am working for the next three days also NOMORENUMBERS well if working is the right word for it....I am on a training course all week (except thurs!):winkwink:[/QUOTE]


Ha good for some! Im a restaurant manager so for the next three days i will be running around like a mad thing - at least time flies at work at home i just symptom spot - still waiting for those books to arrive lol :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> I am counting myself as in the 2ww :shrug: not sure if I am a fraud though :haha: I am cd23 of 33days and my LP is norm 11days so I reckon I qualify :happydance:
> 
> I am working for the next three days also NOMORENUMBERS well if working is the right word for it....I am on a training course all week (except thurs!):winkwink:


Ha good for some! Im a restaurant manager so for the next three days i will be running around like a mad thing - at least time flies at work at home i just symptom spot - still waiting for those books to arrive lol :happydance:[/QUOTE]


Am sure the training may be a little tedious hon.....I work in prison surroundings and my course is security related :winkwink: Me thinks I may have plenty of time for my mind to wonder :haha:


----------



## mrsmmm

Good morning, Ladies! WEll, I'm cd 10/11 today. (My AF came in the middle of the night the last cycle so I can't decide which day to use.) I have a great story for you!! DH is the asst GM of a restaurant. His GM is kind of an arse and schedules DH to close almost every shift. Yesterday, I was at the restaurant having lunch with a girlfriend of mine. The more I thought about a week long :sex: a-thon at 1:30 AM the more I annoyed I became. So, I called over the GM, told him I was ov'ing this week and if he could please be so kind as to rearrange DH's schedule to accomodate that I would be so pleased. DH now opens on Wed, Thurs, and Fri. Where would men be without their wives? :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

actually that does sound as if it is going to be common sense stuff that you already know but have to be told by a "professional" lol

we have a meeting at work on fri which is basically to COOSH train the newbies, the one piece of advice that always cracks me up is "dont drink ANY of the chemicals! and if you do drink lots of water and go to the hospital!"

in 5 years i havent met anyone that has an urge to drink degreaser but ok. . . . . lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mrsmmm said:


> Good morning, Ladies! WEll, I'm cd 10/11 today. (My AF came in the middle of the night the last cycle so I can't decide which day to use.) I have a great story for you!! DH is the asst GM of a restaurant. His GM is kind of an arse and schedules DH to close almost every shift. Yesterday, I was at the restaurant having lunch with a girlfriend of mine. The more I thought about a week long :sex: a-thon at 1:30 AM the more I annoyed I became. So, I called over the GM, told him I was ov'ing this week and if he could please be so kind as to rearrange DH's schedule to accomodate that I would be so pleased. DH now opens on Wed, Thurs, and Fri. Where would men be without their wives? :haha:

LMAO....go girl...... what was the GM`s reaction hon other than to swap DH`s shifts :shrug:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

he he mrsmmm i wish my husband did his schedule more for himself - he is the gm and i have had 3 1am bonks last week lol 

not fair that your dh's gm seems to be getting the good shifts though, the gm should do the rota fairly and ensure that everyone has a fair share of the "no-one-wants-to-do" shifts - when you get prego he needs to step up and say i have a family now, you have a responsibility to ensure that all your employees have a good work life balance, the only one who has that is you . . . .


----------



## mrsmmm

NOMORE- I agree. DH usually gets 1 open shift a week. He said that he will be more attentive to his schedule when I'm pg! (Oooooo what a lovely thought to be pg!)

Madly - It played out like a scene from a movie. My friend's daughter was playing with my food. I told him I have a problem. I want one of those. He said "more salmon?" I said "No, those! (pointing to toddler destroying my salmon) And I have a problem. DH comes home at 12:30 am, eats a snack and man relaxes. Then at 1:30 am I am expected to put forth my best sexy act to obtain one of these. Can you please help?" He is staring at me with large muppet eyes and said "How can I help?" I said "Well, I'm ov'ing next week (his mouth drops open) and I know I'm going to ov because I'm starting to get lines on opks. I don't ov correctly every month because of PCOS. So could you be a dear and help me out?" He started shifting uncomfortably from one foot to another and said "sure. sure. I'll yeah. OK. uggghhhhh. I think you and my wife are on the same schedule. I'll go find your DH and we'll do that now." 

It took massive stones to be able to do it, but a girl's gotta do what a girl's got to do.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

mrsmmm said:


> Good morning, Ladies! WEll, I'm cd 10/11 today. (My AF came in the middle of the night the last cycle so I can't decide which day to use.) I have a great story for you!! DH is the asst GM of a restaurant. His GM is kind of an arse and schedules DH to close almost every shift. Yesterday, I was at the restaurant having lunch with a girlfriend of mine. The more I thought about a week long :sex: a-thon at 1:30 AM the more I annoyed I became. So, I called over the GM, told him I was ov'ing this week and if he could please be so kind as to rearrange DH's schedule to accomodate that I would be so pleased. DH now opens on Wed, Thurs, and Fri. Where would men be without their wives? :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: That's fantastic!

Good on ya!! :thumbup: Best of luck hun; that kinda conviction defo deserves a :bfp: xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mrsmmm said:


> NOMORE- I agree. DH usually gets 1 open shift a week. He said that he will be more attentive to his schedule when I'm pg! (Oooooo what a lovely thought to be pg!)
> 
> Madly - It played out like a scene from a movie. My friend's daughter was playing with my food. I told him I have a problem. I want one of those. He said "more salmon?" I said "No, those! (pointing to toddler destroying my salmon) And I have a problem. DH comes home at 12:30 am, eats a snack and man relaxes. Then at 1:30 am I am expected to put forth my best sexy act to obtain one of these. Can you please help?" He is staring at me with large muppet eyes and said "How can I help?" I said "Well, I'm ov'ing next week (his mouth drops open) and I know I'm going to ov because I'm starting to get lines on opks. I don't ov correctly every month because of PCOS. So could you be a dear and help me out?" He started shifting uncomfortably from one foot to another and said "sure. sure. I'll yeah. OK. uggghhhhh. I think you and my wife are on the same schedule. I'll go find your DH and we'll do that now."
> 
> It took massive stones to be able to do it, but a girl's gotta do what a girl's got to do.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: thats so bloody fantastic......eh just a thought he if knows his wifes `schedule` that well are they TTC as well :thumbup:


----------



## Vesta

Any of you planning on testing on 08/08/10? That's when I plan to test if AF doesn't show.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Testing 13/8 for me, if I can hold out :lol:


----------



## mrsmmm

Madly, they aren't TTC. They use natural BC, meaning avoiding each other during her OV week. I've talked to her about it before. Despite her hubby being unmindful of other's needs, she's pretty nice.

I have a question and I'd really like input. For you ladies who have kids or are ttc #1, do you (did you) ever have moments of "WTF am I doing? I can't be someone's mother. i can't even remember to brush my teeth some days."


----------



## Vesta

MrsBandEgglet said:


> Testing 13/8 for me, if I can hold out :lol:

I should have added that disclaimier to my testing date too. lol



mrsmmm said:


> Madly, they aren't TTC. They use natural BC, meaning avoiding each other during her OV week. I've talked to her about it before. Despite her hubby being unmindful of other's needs, she's pretty nice.
> 
> I have a question and I'd really like input. For you ladies who have kids or are ttc #1, do you (did you) ever have moments of "WTF am I doing? I can't be someone's mother. i can't even remember to brush my teeth some days."

Oh yes! And I wouldn't be surprised if I freaked out for a few days after getting my BFP. :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mrsmmm said:


> Madly, they aren't TTC. They use natural BC, meaning avoiding each other during her OV week. I've talked to her about it before. Despite her hubby being unmindful of other's needs, she's pretty nice.
> 
> I have a question and I'd really like input. For you ladies who have kids or are ttc #1, do you (did you) ever have moments of "WTF am I doing? I can't be someone's mother. i can't even remember to brush my teeth some days."

All the time hon and even more now we are TTC #2 :dohh: I look at DS sometimes and think `perhaps am not doing such a bad job` and then other times especially when I leave him to go to work I think `I am absolutely rubbish at this` I think as parents or parents to be you will always find something to berate yourself for and you will always be critical of something or another......are you giving them the very best, have you hit the happy medium between `looked after` and `spoilt`, are you always going to be able to provide enough for them and now TTC #2 what if I dont have enough love for 2, can we afford to look after 2, how will everything fit together................I guess what I am trying to say is the list is endless and never ending, we wouldnt be any kind of human if we didnt have TTC wobbles now and again :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

mrsmmm sometimes i freak out too about trying. I'll just have moments of WTF am i doing?! Btw, your story- was freaking fantastic! i wish i had the guts you have! i can't believe you did that! 

You have just become my hero. :)


----------



## mrsmmm

Thanks. There are moments when I look at my cats (I know they aren't humans but still) and I think, did I feed you when I got up? Hmmm, are you hungry? When was your last vet appt? did I get your flea meds? I know I'll need a checklist for a baby. 

Everyone looks at DH and I and wonders what's taking us so long TTC because we are both wonderful and stable people. I think sometimes I'm a nutcase in a stable person's body. I go to school. I have a full time job. I run a home. I just want to be able to fit a child into that picture without losing all the things I've worked so hard for, not because I'm selfish, but because my job is what will pay for a kid to be in dance or football.


----------



## mrsmmm

Dare - THANKS! I am a very straightforward person. My father always told me "if you don't ask for something, you'll never know what you could have had in life."


----------



## babywearinmum

MADLYTTC said:


> mrsmmm said:
> 
> 
> Madly, they aren't TTC. They use natural BC, meaning avoiding each other during her OV week. I've talked to her about it before. Despite her hubby being unmindful of other's needs, she's pretty nice.
> 
> I have a question and I'd really like input. For you ladies who have kids or are ttc #1, do you (did you) ever have moments of "WTF am I doing? I can't be someone's mother. i can't even remember to brush my teeth some days."
> 
> All the time hon and even more now we are TTC #2 :dohh: I look at DS sometimes and think `perhaps am not doing such a bad job` and then other times especially when I leave him to go to work I think `I am absolutely rubbish at this` I think as parents or parents to be you will always find something to berate yourself for and you will always be critical of something or another......are you giving them the very best, have you hit the happy medium between `looked after` and `spoilt`, are you always going to be able to provide enough for them and now TTC #2 what if I dont have enough love for 2, can we afford to look after 2, how will everything fit together................I guess what I am trying to say is the list is endless and never ending, we wouldnt be any kind of human if we didnt have TTC wobbles now and again :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree its totally normal to feel this way, I keep questioning myself about number 3! 
Especialy during the hard times of parenting, which happen quite a lot. It isn't easy being a parent and you will always question your parenting abilities (well others do too you can't win!) IMO the best parents are the ones who always question themselves as it shows how much thought and care go into those children. (trying to word this carefully! hope everyone got that the way I mean it to sound)

No matter what you decide on how you want to be as parent, it will always go the opposite way!
Before having my first child the way I though was totally different to how I think now, infact I feel I have improved.

I am lucky that we are in a position where I can be a SAHM, and will be able to provide full care at home with all my children. This doesn't make me a better parent but it works with our home life and the way we live.


Being a parent is very rewarding and heartwarming, you will never feel a love like it and I really hope and pray all of you ladies (especially ttc no1) will get your bfps very soon :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all, we are back from our weekend camping and managed to BD night before last. Going to do it tonight too. Pretty sure I have ov'd but want to be on the safe side. Found out today a second of the mum friends I met at the baby group is not preg too, due Feb. The first must be due Dec I think. One already had her second and the last is going to TTC Sept. Feeling a bit jealous! She was all "well we didn't plan it" a if that makes it any better! But I'm being mad really, we're only on first cycle so don't know yet that it hasn't worked.

Already symptom spotting, did my boobs hurt a bit yesterday, is my cm different and was it with Byron. I can't bloody remember though! What I do remember was having masses of symptoms the first month which then disappeared and I got AF, but I didn't ov the 2nd month so something happened the first month. Then 3rd I didn't believe it had happened when AF didn't arrive on the normal day (I used to be totally regular) and that was when I got BFP so symptom spotting is probably not going to be too helpful for me!

On the Mum thing, yes to it all. I often felt scared about becoming a mum and this time like Madly I'm scared of whether I have enough love for another and can't imagine how he/she will fit into our family life, but I trust it'll work out ok. It did with Byron. I also work full time and have come to the conclusion that there is no good time to have kids when one has a career to think about, but it has to be done and the career can be picked up again after. Kids are the most important thing.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> Hi all, we are back from our weekend camping and managed to BD night before last. Going to do it tonight too. Pretty sure I have ov'd but want to be on the safe side. Found out today a second of the mum friends I met at the baby group is not preg too, due Feb. The first must be due Dec I think. One already had her second and the last is going to TTC Sept. Feeling a bit jealous! She was all "well we didn't plan it" a if that makes it any better! But I'm being mad really, we're only on first cycle so don't know yet that it hasn't worked.
> 
> Already symptom spotting, did my boobs hurt a bit yesterday, is my cm different and was it with Byron. I can't bloody remember though! What I do remember was having masses of symptoms the first month which then disappeared and I got AF, but I didn't ov the 2nd month so something happened the first month. Then 3rd I didn't believe it had happened when AF didn't arrive on the normal day (I used to be totally regular) and that was when I got BFP so symptom spotting is probably not going to be too helpful for me!
> 
> On the Mum thing, yes to it all. I often felt scared about becoming a mum and this time like Madly I'm scared of whether I have enough love for another and can't imagine how he/she will fit into our family life, but I trust it'll work out ok. It did with Byron. I also work full time and have come to the conclusion that there is no good time to have kids when one has a career to think about, but it has to be done and the career can be picked up again after. Kids are the most important thing.

I agree hon about the career side of things.....There are good and bad points being a working mum but for me I couldnt be a SAHM I feel the happy medium for `our` family life is for me to at least work part-time as I feel it gives me something in life that I achieve alone and also makes me who I am (not just mummy and wifey!) This is by no means at `dig` at SAHM`s I honestly dont know how you ladies do it :hugs: I was out of work from Jan-Aug last year and it was a nightmare for me I just couldnt make the SAHM thing work. If it wasnt for the fact that I was also planning our Wedding (we wed last July!) I think I would have hit rock bottom and thats the honest truth. It was a very low low point for me and I remember thinking I will never ever complain again at having to work....I was however grateful for the time I spent with DS as he started pre-school but I also realised I am a better mummy when I work too! 

When #2 arrives I dont think I will be taking the full 9 months `mat leave` I will be working fri-mon 7am-2pm so I think I may return to work early just doing the weekend shifts to begin with whilst DH minds DS and LO! 

Maybe this sounds CRRRRRRRRAZY to some of you Ladies, but this is me! I love DS with all my heart and some and will also feel the same when #2 arrives but for me to be who I am I need to work!


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm the other way around Madly, I wish I could be a SAHM for a few years or at least go part time but there are no suitable part time jobs that pay enough for us to afford me not to be full time and DH doesn't earn enough to support us all so I am stuck where I am. I miss Byron a lot. I don't feel my work/life balance is right but there's nothing I can do about it. I also feel the full brunt of mat leave as I get stat pay and normally I'm the main earner. I'm also trapped at my current level while I watch people who are 8 years younger than me, far less well qualified, been in my line of work only a year or so and taking jobs with a far higher income than mine that I can't apply for because they are fixed term and we can't afford for me to become unemployed at the end of a contract. It sucks!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> I'm the other way around Madly, I wish I could be a SAHM for a few years or at least go part time but there are no suitable part time jobs that pay enough for us to afford me not to be full time and DH doesn't earn enough to support us all so I am stuck where I am. I miss Byron a lot. I don't feel my work/life balance is right but there's nothing I can do about it. I also feel the full brunt of mat leave as I get stat pay and normally I'm the main earner. I'm also trapped at my current level while I watch people who are 8 years younger than me, far less well qualified, been in my line of work only a year or so and taking jobs with a far higher income than mine that I can't apply for because they are fixed term and we can't afford for me to become unemployed at the end of a contract. It sucks!

:hugs: It def does suck hon! I hate it that we are often trapped in situations we would much rather not be in but have no choice in the matter and I do agree its really hard not been able to move up the ladder so to speak cause it may mean that at the end of it you are jobless :growlmad: DH is looking at possible redundancy by the end of this year and it puts a HUGE amount of strain on us because he is by far the main breadwinner and without his wage we would really really struggle. My wage is good but I only work 27hrs a week and also would only attract stat mat pay when we do have #2. We currently have a mortgage and other debts/bills to pay and I do worry what will happen if we do fall preggers and DH doesnt have an income but then we have been there and done all that and there is never going to BE the perfect time to have #2 so we are throwing caution to the wind because I agree having children outweighs all that and we will manage some how we always do :flower:


----------



## mrsmmm

I have to work. My dad is 74 and works every day doing something by choice. I'm my father's child. I just love to work. 

Morning BD success. DH didn't know what hit him. :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

We have the same problem for redundancies, DH works in the public sector and whilst he doesn't earn enough to get his pay frozen we have no idea whether or not he'll keep his job in the future. Mine is more secure in theory as it is permanent and a fundamental role within the charity I work for, but I am also part of a team that doesn't bring any funding in so if we lose our government support, which is pretty likely with this government which is showing very little commitment to science, I don't know if I will keep my job. I'm doing everything I can to make myself indispensable but it's hard work and I've been unhappy in my job since just before going on mat leave last so I don't know how long I can cut it. I can't wait for another mat leave and some escape, financially stricken as we will no doubt be!

But then, we don't know how we will afford childcare when we have two. By then tax credits will be gone for family incomes of £25k+ so we won't get any childcare help adn will be looking at at least £14k pa on care - more than DH's net salary. The most likely situation is that I'll be even further from being a SAHM than ever, probably the only earner!!

I hope your DH keeps his job Madly. These is some difficult times for all families. :(


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Sorry your DH is going through all that at the moment Madly :hugs: I have to work, I don't have a career, I just work in a supermarket and so it's not like I do anything spectacular but I need to work for 'me' time I reckon. I'm starting to feel like I need more adult conversation. I go back in Oct for 25 hours a week and although obviously I'll be on mat leave again soon, I won't be finishing work this time until as late as poss and I'll probably go back earlier. After this next baby though, I won't do as many hours and I'd like to do an open university degree because I never finished uni and I regret it. Then when Arf is about 5 i'd like to try for another one. If the degree takes me 7/8 years that's fine, i'd just like to have it. xx


----------



## Jrie1

Please ADD ME! Im Hoping for a BFP in August


----------



## babywearinmum

Jrie1 added you hun :hugs:


Madly my friend is just like you, loves her career and being both mummy and having that adult time away enjoying her work.

I am totally opposite and this way of life is totally alien to me, im very much a 'homemaker' and just love being at home and feel I want to do something when they all are a lot older (around 7-9) I will be in my early 30s and feel this would be perfect for me.

OH is in a good job and we support ourselves ok.

A lot have no choice whatsoever about returning to work and I really would be gutted if I felt I was forced into either situation, just makes me feel greatful :thumbup:

I do hope that your OH doesn't get made redundant.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i wish i could be a sahm too! hubby is trying to find a new job and has been offered one - it is his absolute dream job but as always there is a major catch . . . its 5k less a year hmmmm thing is he is being offered a career ladder now with potential to earn a lot more money in say 3 or 4 years time, hmmm maybe there is a light at the end of the tunnel for me just not yet lol

on the subject of being scared about becoming a mum i was 21 when we conceived our ds, i wasnt shocked and although i had a bond with him practically instantaneously i did find myself thinking is this actually what i WANT yes we are having him etc etc but is this the life i want, will i cope, will i be any good, will we survive. even when they handed him to me i just looked at him in complete disbelief that he had come from me, then they whipped him off of me and ran out the OR and told me i could have him back in half an hour, 5 hours later they came to me and said that he was in an induced coma in a serious condition but not to worry because he wasnt going to die (?!?!?!?!?) the next day he took a really bad turn for the worse and he was given an hour to respond to treatment or he would be transfered to great ormond st. in that moment i knew that i could not live without him, that i was completely head over heels in love with him on a level that i could not explain - the next 5 days unable to hold him were the worst but that moment when we walked into scbu and saw him awake well i just fell to my knees and cried my eyes out with happiness, i have to say from that moment i promised that i would do my utmost to do my best with him and although sometimes i can be a bit of a stickler for the rules i have an amazing time being a mum and although it is testing, through our first few days with him i know that i would not trade it in for the world.

my point is even though it is the number 1 hardest job you can do, once you are doing it you will never want to give it up


----------



## babywearinmum

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> i wish i could be a sahm too! hubby is trying to find a new job and has been offered one - it is his absolute dream job but as always there is a major catch . . . its 5k less a year hmmmm thing is he is being offered a career ladder now with potential to earn a lot more money in say 3 or 4 years time, hmmm maybe there is a light at the end of the tunnel for me just not yet lol
> 
> on the subject of being scared about becoming a mum i was 21 when we conceived our ds, i wasnt shocked and although i had a bond with him practically instantaneously i did find myself thinking is this actually what i WANT yes we are having him etc etc but is this the life i want, will i cope, will i be any good, will we survive. even when they handed him to me i just looked at him in complete disbelief that he had come from me, then they whipped him off of me and ran out the OR and told me i could have him back in half an hour, 5 hours later they came to me and said that he was in an induced coma in a serious condition but not to worry because he wasnt going to die (?!?!?!?!?) the next day he took a really bad turn for the worse and he was given an hour to respond to treatment or he would be transfered to great ormond st. in that moment i knew that i could not live without him, that i was completely head over heels in love with him on a level that i could not explain - the next 5 days unable to hold him were the worst but that moment when we walked into scbu and saw him awake well i just fell to my knees and cried my eyes out with happiness, i have to say from that moment i promised that i would do my utmost to do my best with him and although sometimes i can be a bit of a stickler for the rules i have an amazing time being a mum and although it is testing, through our first few days with him i know that i would not trade it in for the world.
> 
> my point is even though it is the number 1 hardest job you can do, once you are doing it you will never want to give it up

Aww hun hugs to you :hugs: how scary that must of been


----------



## DaretoDream

Guys i just started to O i think- just found watery cm!! Very excited! Will be :sex: 'ing every night this week if we can to make sure we don't miss our day!!!!! Wish us luck!!!!!


----------



## mamadonna

thats me out for this month started spotting a few hrs ago so looks like it back to cd1 tomorrow for me


----------



## babywearinmum

DaretoDream said:


> Guys i just started to O i think- just found watery cm!! Very excited! Will be :sex: 'ing every night this week if we can to make sure we don't miss our day!!!!! Wish us luck!!!!!

gd luck hun! :happydance:



mamadonna said:


> thats me out for this month started spotting a few hrs ago so looks like it back to cd1 tomorrow for me

Aww hunny, i hope you catch next eggy. :hugs:


Anyone here going to be using soft cup after dtd?


----------



## maaybe2010

I use softcups yeeeep xx


----------



## Jrie1

Thanks For Adding me!!!:hugs:


----------



## babywearinmum

maaybe2010 said:


> I use softcups yeeeep xx


How do you find them? are they easy to put in after dtd? 
They look massive :haha:


----------



## DaretoDream

I might wind up using softcups if we don't get pregs naturally this month. And get preseed and all that jazz.


----------



## babywearinmum

I'm seriously considering it, I have read loads about them being really helpful and ttcers getting their bfps! :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: mamadonna

Anyone else feel like this is some sort of hideous race?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

peanutbean: me! it is a race that comes in 2 long long parts (waiting to o and waiting to test) both of which cause upset, confusion, anger - i could go on - a race that not only tests patience but invites you to feel absolutely every emotion known to man!

today i am feeling semi good, a bit anxious about how i will feel if i am not pregnant this month, a bit down in the dumps when i think why would it be different this month 

hmmmmmm . . . . sigh


----------



## PeanutBean

As I see these posts from people saying they just got AF I have this image in my mind of us all sprinting along and people dropping down at the wayside. It's really sad... :( I didn't have to do this last time, only joined after BFP.


----------



## maaybe2010

babywearinmum said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> I use softcups yeeeep xx
> 
> 
> How do you find them? are they easy to put in after dtd?
> They look massive :haha:Click to expand...

I find them ok tbh O:)

Oh yeah when I first seen them I was like :shock: 

I think it's best to have a practice run before using them properly though, the first time I used one I couldn't get it out for an hour! :haha:
and you have to be carefull when inserting them as to not accidently let any swimmers out O:)

What I have noticed is that if you leave them in for too long it starts to give bum pain, as if you really need to go the toilet :haha: Sometimes I've forgot and left them in for a whole day :shock: and other times I only have it in for a few hours before it hurts and as soonn as it hurts I take it out. (When I say it hurts it's not really 'pain' it's more like pressure) :thumbup:

Oh and when we started using them we had already been trying for 14 months, on the second month of using them :bfp: O:)

x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## MsDaisy

Count me in - August or September would be fantastic! good luck to everyone else also :)


----------



## Mrs.Ping

count me in after ttc for more then a year I really feel this is my month. I also use the soft cup and find it so easy to use . the first month I used them I did get a lot of cramps and pressure. but this is my second month and I have had no trouble I love them. hope I get my BFP this month!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies,

Thank you everybody for your lovely support :hugs: (as always!) about DH`s job....we spent some of the weekend making a financial contingency plan :wacko: cause unfortunately we do not have any savings because I lost my job last year and our savings quickly dwindled :nope: Although we kept our heads afloat so to speak it did make a different as our income was down a thousand pounds a month (big impact!) and we have only just started having `treats` etc again :dohh: We dont know if he will/or wont loose his job yet nothing is certain so we are dangling at the minute and just hoping for the best outcome! We talked about TTC #2 and have decided def not to put it off and carry on trying as we deem there will never be the perfect time and by talking a risk we may just get lucky :thumbup:

So sorry Mamadonna the witch Landed :hugs: fxed for this cycle :happydance:

How is everybody else today :shrug: I had a work training course today....mostly stuff I knew but very interesting none the less :winkwink:


----------



## babywearinmum

Updated the list ladies :thumbup:




maaybe2010 said:


> babywearinmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> I use softcups yeeeep xx
> 
> 
> How do you find them? are they easy to put in after dtd?
> They look massive :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I find them ok tbh O:)
> 
> Oh yeah when I first seen them I was like :shock:
> 
> I think it's best to have a practice run before using them properly though, the first time I used one I couldn't get it out for an hour! :haha:
> and you have to be carefull when inserting them as to not accidently let any swimmers out O:)
> 
> What I have noticed is that if you leave them in for too long it starts to give bum pain, as if you really need to go the toilet :haha: Sometimes I've forgot and left them in for a whole day :shock: and other times I only have it in for a few hours before it hurts and as soonn as it hurts I take it out. (When I say it hurts it's not really 'pain' it's more like pressure) :thumbup:
> 
> Oh and when we started using them we had already been trying for 14 months, on the second month of using them :bfp: O:)
> 
> x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x xClick to expand...



Ahh cheers for that hun, well I am going to get them in a few days and have a practice :happydance:

But I need to somehow work out how to do it lady like so I don't freak out OH anymore than I already do :haha:


----------



## wannabeprego

I am joining in with you ladies!!! I will be testing on August 23rd!! Good Luck to the rest of you ladies!!! :flower:


----------



## Spunky

wannabeprego said:


> I am joining in with you ladies!!! I will be testing on August 23rd!! Good Luck to the rest of you ladies!!! :flower:

WELCOME! :hugs:


----------



## Samantha675

Since AF come a day early, I will be joining you! I got knocked up the last time in August/September. Here is hoping history repeats.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck everyone! :kiss:


----------



## gilz82

Morning ladies :flower:

I'm having a rubbish week already this week.

My little sister, who i really love, told me yesterday that she is trying to start a family. She was so worried about telling me cos she knows we've had to wait such a long time to TTC and now with my OH working away there are so few months where it could actually happen for us.

I am of course really happy for her, but at the same time i could honestly have cried cos i just know she'll end up pregnant before we do :cry:

I now feel super guilty for feeling jealous etc!! God being a hormonal TTC girly is really taking it's toll on me this month :wacko:

:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## Damita

Aww hun :hugs:

Welcome and hello to the newcomers :wave:


----------



## 0400772

i HAVE TESTED!!! I know its early but i couldnt resist.

I got a strong positive opk on 22 july and have had negative opk since. I just did cn opk and although its not a strong positive another line is there. I also did a pg test this morning and im positive i can see a very very very faint line. Im going to get oh to look too. But yesterday someone said i would be 7-9 dpo. Could this be a very faint positive. ? X 

Did one yesterday morning. HPT VVV faint and OPK Faint
Did last night at 11 pm (just to show oh how it worked) stronger HPT Line and OPK line
Did this morning and HPT vvv faint and opk line is there just not positive.


----------



## baby.love

:hi: girls .. CD4 for me, hoping the witch buggars off soon :)

Ordering some OPK's and preseed tomorrow, so that will be here in time for this months sexathon :lol: Plus i ordered 50!! IC's. They should keep me busy when i start POAS at 5DPO :blush:

Feeling really positive this cycle x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

0400772 - aw good luck hun! fx'd for you this sounds very promising!

you do know now that because you tested so early and got a result my plan for waiting for at least dpo14 to test is now well and truely out the window :rofl:

i will be thinking well, 0400772 got a result this early! so will i! :dohh:

im 4 dpo and getting a bit crampy i do get cramps on and off during the two week wait but dare i say these are a little bit stronger? hmmm prob just me

good luck to all the newbies joining!


----------



## 0400772

Ok i have added pictures below. Does anyoen else think these are positive. as i said the lines are REALLY faint 

I have drawn an arrow to show you where i see the lines both on picture and in real life. Also the black spots are ink that i had on my hand. they aint on the sticks but obviously show up on negative lol 

I have also added the darkest one from last night with the opk stick.
Thoughts welcome
 



Attached Files:







720b276b84d8.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 22









5185dc7b0142.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hmmm i think i can see somethine but not massively sure . . . . its going to have to be the age old try it again in a couple of days see if it gets darker

strange thing today, usually i am dry down there for at least 7 days after ov the cm starts clear and turns creamy and then i get af

well yesterday i had the clear cm at 3dpo, this morning i had the creamy cm at 4dpo and now i have a mixture of the creamy cm and ewcm? at 4dpo?

i am trying not to get my hopes up and i know that lots of cm _can_ be a sign but not always - im going to be scared to test now cos getting my hopes up

hmmmmm

i know i definately ov already had positive tests ewcm and ov pains


----------



## 0400772

thats what im scared off too!!! just getting all worked up . excited then finding out you get a BFN!


----------



## Gemie

I see it 0400772 :happydance: I'm sure it will get darker in the next few days! :hugs:

As for me... I'm 10dpo and determined not to test. I did it last month and got really depressed about the :bfn: so I'm not putting myself through it, besides it's far more exciting thinking I could be preggo rather than knowing I'm not!

Que sera sera!


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies :hi:

would love to join your thread please 

currently on CD1 and if all goes well this month will be testing on 30th august so i just make it for august testing love it when its twice in 1 month seems to go so much quicker :happydance:

go :spermy: go


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

welcome gilmore85!

im the same once i test and get bfn even if it is early on i think well it will never be a bfp in a few days time so i give up and wait for af

this month though is the one month that i have been really positive about timing wise so am naturally getting excited/nervous. i too like the fact that before i get bfn i can convice myself just even for a second that i could actually be pregnant hmmmm


----------



## loopylollipop

babywearinmum said:


> Hey ladies how are we all today?
> 
> I bought 50 opks last night and im hoping they will last long enough to catch my first ov (considering I am poas'oholic!)



Hee hee I bought 50 two months ago and am running out :blush: - beat that!!


----------



## loopylollipop

i am ov'ing ...i am ov'ing...i am ov'ing :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: did the deed last night swim:spermy::spermy::spermy: swim swim!!!!!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha lolly! well done! now swim swim swim!


----------



## mrsmmm

Goid morning everyone! Looking forward to another bd day. Lolli- FX for you!


----------



## Vesta

This sounds like your BFP 0400772. Good luck!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

0400772 said:


> Ok i have added pictures below. Does anyoen else think these are positive. as i said the lines are REALLY faint
> 
> I have drawn an arrow to show you where i see the lines both on picture and in real life. Also the black spots are ink that i had on my hand. they aint on the sticks but obviously show up on negative lol
> 
> I have also added the darkest one from last night with the opk stick.
> Thoughts welcome

:bfp: hon my ic hpt looked like that when I was preggers with DS :yipee:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :hi:

Welcome to the thread to all the new ladies :hugs: goodluck for this cycle :thumbup:

and

Goodluck to all you other Ladies who are currently waiting for ov or waiting for :bfp::yipee::yipee:


----------



## loopylollipop

mrsmmm said:


> Goid morning everyone! Looking forward to another bd day. Lolli- FX for you!

Thanks to you guys - Fx for us all!:thumbup:

morning to ya'll in the USA...am going to try saucy seduction again tonight just for good measure! :wohoo: OH watch out lolli comin to get ya :sex:

Mrsmmm - where are you from? I am originally from Indiana but been in UK for 20+ years now. still miss the sun never really got used to the :rain: !

0400772 - looks really promising!! Sending sticky baby dust to you xx have you done anymore tests?


----------



## mrsmmm

I am in Florida


----------



## babywearinmum

I have updated the list ladies :happydance:

0400772 that looks my first bfp with my DD! wahoo let me know when your 100% and I will pop that next to you name :thumbup::happydance:

Lolli I had used 6 already :haha: and ive only had em a few days, I just love seeing a line :haha:

I am starting to think I have already ov'd (and of course totally missed :cry:)

I haven't got all temps in as I was in hossy etc and quite poorly so didn't bother with the temps. But last week I had bad breakout, greasy skin, ov pain and eggwhite cm (first in ages) I have put in a coverline and it seems there are higher temps compaired to the cover line, I guess we will see over the next few days, but at least it could mean the witch is on her way! :happydance:


----------



## 0400772

MADLYTTC said:


> 0400772 said:
> 
> 
> Ok i have added pictures below. Does anyoen else think these are positive. as i said the lines are REALLY faint
> 
> I have drawn an arrow to show you where i see the lines both on picture and in real life. Also the black spots are ink that i had on my hand. they aint on the sticks but obviously show up on negative lol
> 
> I have also added the darkest one from last night with the opk stick.
> Thoughts welcome
> 
> :bfp: hon my ic hpt looked like that when I was preggers with DS :yipee:Click to expand...

Just took one this morningn and its darker!! BFP for me i think :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

congrats hunnie x


----------



## babywearinmum

0400772 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0400772 said:
> 
> 
> Ok i have added pictures below. Does anyoen else think these are positive. as i said the lines are REALLY faint
> 
> I have drawn an arrow to show you where i see the lines both on picture and in real life. Also the black spots are ink that i had on my hand. they aint on the sticks but obviously show up on negative lol
> 
> I have also added the darkest one from last night with the opk stick.
> Thoughts welcome
> 
> :bfp: hon my ic hpt looked like that when I was preggers with DS :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Just took one this morningn and its darker!! BFP for me i think :happydance:Click to expand...

Wahoo!!! congrats to you hunny!! :happydance: can I add it to our list?!! :happydance:


----------



## loopylollipop

0400772 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0400772 said:
> 
> 
> Ok i have added pictures below. Does anyoen else think these are positive. as i said the lines are REALLY faint
> 
> I have drawn an arrow to show you where i see the lines both on picture and in real life. Also the black spots are ink that i had on my hand. they aint on the sticks but obviously show up on negative lol
> 
> I have also added the darkest one from last night with the opk stick.
> Thoughts welcome
> 
> :bfp: hon my ic hpt looked like that when I was preggers with DS :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Just took one this morningn and its darker!! BFP for me i think :happydance:Click to expand...



I knew it !! I knew it !! YIPPEEE!!! congratulations and a safe and happy pregnancy.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

:happydance::happydance:congrats::happydance:


----------



## loopylollipop

Thats it. have officially dragged myself over the sexathon finishing line, cant take anymore. opks fading thank goodness and feel can now safely back off.
poor OH is now a mere husk of a man...reminds me of those vaccuum packed dinners in the foil packets you take camping with you:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
just add water to rehydrate :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
feel like i should award him with an outstanding achievement award but he doesnt know he has been taking part in a worldwide sexathon!!!!!:haha:
bless him only have to give him a sly sidewards glance and he is reduced to :shock::shock: then :sad2:
last night was a challenge, the silky number didnt work, he was like 'what about tomorrow' .....NOOOOOOOO no tomorrow TO LATE NOW! then accused of taking the passion out of things, dont tell me about the opks dont wanna know blah blah. so as last ditch attempt pulled the quivering lip :cry::sad1:and bambi eyes along with a 'doesnt matter darling dont want to take the passion out and rolled over, curled into a ball and whey hey :sex::sex::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

is it too early to :test: ????????


----------



## mamadonna

:rofl: thats brill loopy


----------



## 0400772

Just took one this morningn and its darker!! BFP for me i think :happydance:[/QUOTE]

Wahoo!!! congrats to you hunny!! :happydance: can I add it to our list?!! :happydance:[/QUOTE]

Course you can..

Thanks guy... Im so excited. but extremely nervous. Taking another brand tonight to make definately sure!!!!

But surely 6 positive should be enough!!! WOW!!! big sigh of relief!!


----------



## 0400772

loopylollipop said:


> 0400772 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0400772 said:
> 
> 
> Ok i have added pictures below. Does anyoen else think these are positive. as i said the lines are REALLY faint
> 
> I have drawn an arrow to show you where i see the lines both on picture and in real life. Also the black spots are ink that i had on my hand. they aint on the sticks but obviously show up on negative lol
> 
> I have also added the darkest one from last night with the opk stick.
> Thoughts welcome
> 
> :bfp: hon my ic hpt looked like that when I was preggers with DS :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Just took one this morningn and its darker!! BFP for me i think :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it !! I knew it !! YIPPEEE!!! congratulations and a safe and happy pregnancy.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Yup lolly you were right. my mind just kept denying it. although it still does. dont think ill be 100% till i see it on the scan!!! hahaha.

Thank you very much and i wish all you ladies the best of luck xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

0400772 said:


> Just took one this morningn and its darker!! BFP for me i think :happydance:

Wahoo!!! congrats to you hunny!! :happydance: can I add it to our list?!! :happydance:[/QUOTE]

Course you can..

Thanks guy... Im so excited. but extremely nervous. Taking another brand tonight to make definately sure!!!!

But surely 6 positive should be enough!!! WOW!!! big sigh of relief!![/QUOTE]

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

You def got your bfp hon with no doubt :thumbup:

loopy hon you crack me up.....you post is so :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Omg hon i just realised sandra predicted you correct too!


----------



## babywearinmum

updated hun! :happydance: congrats again


----------



## loopylollipop

yeah we have our first positive on the thread!! :thumbup:
gonna go check out the first page to see that :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: with my own eyes....
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## 0400772

Go me!!! hahaha

gettin nervous incase the other brand show negative!! Going to see Roy Chubby Brown tonight so wil test before and try to update on here. Let you know for sure!!

How soon should i make an appointment with docs. AF due tomorrow xx 


Much love and thanks to everyone :)


----------



## silverbell

It's only my first cycle TTC our first, so I feel a bit cheeky for joining, but obviously I'd be over the moon if we were lucky first time around. We'll certainly be trying our best. I'll know how we got on in 2.5 weeks.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yay yay yay 04!!!!!!!!!!!!! pass that sticky baby dust along!!!!!! would be great if you have opened the flood gates and the bfp's start rolling in!!!

yay so excited and happy for you i love a good bfp!

i keep going from feeling good about this month to convincing myself that it wont happen lol!

good luck have a h&h pregnancy! fxd for the rest of us!


----------



## babywearinmum

silverbell your very welcome to join!

I have added you!


----------



## freckles09

Hey all, me and my hubby are ttc our first this month so fingers crossed for us and everyone else ttc! 

I've just finished the pill after 9 years of being on it so am a little apprehensive as to what my cycles will be like... :wacko: I won't be charting to start with as i don't want to stress myself out so will just be looking for any signs of ov like CM...

Congrats 0400772 :happydance:


----------



## 0400772

I hope mine is a sticky bean 

But freckles i have been on the pill for 8 n a bit years. Came off in May had withrawl bleed then AF two week later. 30 day cycle then bleed a day late! (but OVU was 1 day later than i expected!) and im now 10DPO with a BFP!!!


----------



## freckles09

0400772 said:


> I hope mine is a sticky bean
> 
> But freckles i have been on the pill for 8 n a bit years. Came off in May had withrawl bleed then AF two week later. 30 day cycle then bleed a day late! (but OVU was 1 day later than i expected!) and im now 10DPO with a BFP!!!

Thank you, that sounds very promising :thumbup: Fingers crossed my cycles will be normal and i can easily work out when i'm ov'ing and get a BFP!


----------



## 0400772

MADLYTTC said:


> Omg hon i just realised sandra predicted you correct too!

Seems like she did! Although gail did aswell and i ordered a more indepth from gail who was spot on with names etc


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i bless her she has probably only just caught up with the last influx of reading she had to do, now everyone knows she was right for you she will prob have another wave lol! i'm tempted if i dont get bfp this month!

im getting a few more symptoms, painful boobs, metalic taste, cramps - cm has reduced a bit since yesterday - anyone else got any symptoms they would like to share no matter how early (im 5 dpo) it is to get them or how ridiculous they may seem!

anyone else not spotting symptoms? how are you finding it?

any ladies out there close to testing ? any others getting impatient to test? me me me!


----------



## Bids

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> i bless her she has probably only just caught up with the last influx of reading she had to do, now everyone knows she was right for you she will prob have another wave lol! i'm tempted if i dont get bfp this month!
> 
> im getting a few more symptoms, painful boobs, metalic taste, cramps - cm has reduced a bit since yesterday - anyone else got any symptoms they would like to share no matter how early (im 5 dpo) it is to get them or how ridiculous they may seem!
> 
> anyone else not spotting symptoms? how are you finding it?
> 
> any ladies out there close to testing ? any others getting impatient to test? me me me!

Hey :flower: Im NOT symptom spotting this month after having every symptom possible last month :haha: its going well so far, im due af either 11th or 13th so we'll see - im actually hoping for no symptoms this month as it will actually give me more hope for a bfp i think :winkwink: wont test till 15th but af will prob get me before that?!!!

your symptoms sound promising too the only one i didnt have last month was metallic taste sooooo good luck xx


----------



## mrsmmm

0400772 said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0400772 said:
> 
> 
> Ok i have added pictures below. Does anyoen else think these are positive. as i said the lines are REALLY faint
> 
> I have drawn an arrow to show you where i see the lines both on picture and in real life. Also the black spots are ink that i had on my hand. they aint on the sticks but obviously show up on negative lol
> 
> I have also added the darkest one from last night with the opk stick.
> Thoughts welcome
> 
> :bfp: hon my ic hpt looked like that when I was preggers with DS :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Just took one this morningn and its darker!! BFP for me i think :happydance:Click to expand...


CONGRATS!!!!:happydance:


----------



## mrsmmm

As for DH, I made him dinner from scratch last night in shorts made for a 15 year old. Worked like a charm. 3 more days to go just to cover my bases. Dentist appt today. Don't know how I'll manage the strength to :sex: tonight. Oy!!!!


----------



## 0400772

Its a positive!!! just did another test and its positivE!¬!!!!


----------



## loopylollipop

fantastic news 04 now you can kick back and start to let it sink in and enjoy knowing for sure :happydance: like you said though prob wont feel real til you see the little bean on scan....wow a :baby: 04 on the way how lovely.
as for the doc thing not sure how it works in USA but in UK it is generally recommended you make contact with GP to get referred to midwife around 8 weeks ish. not much happens before this, the doc will just check you are on folic acid and that you know what you can and cant eat, keeping away from litter trays etc etc :ban: , but see them before if you have any worries or questions. congrats again am soooooooo pleased you give us all hope xxx


----------



## loopylollipop

mrsmmm said:


> As for DH, I made him dinner from scratch last night in shorts made for a 15 year old. Worked like a charm. 3 more days to go just to cover my bases. Dentist appt today. Don't know how I'll manage the strength to :sex: tonight. Oy!!!!

haha I love it!! wish i could fit into shorts like that - in fact in might be the sight of me squeezed into mine to go for a bike ride (all part of the seduction - followed on from the fav dinner from scratch) that made my evening such a challenge. prob couldnt get that sight out of his poor head :dohh:

keep it up, I peaked too early due to confusing opks and really struggled to cover those bases but got there in the end..now gonna catch up on :sleep::sleep:
Good luck !!!


----------



## Albi

Hey..I have been ttc for 7 months now. I would like to join and be added to the list. I'm due for AF on the 6th and am having some symptoms and I'm impatient to take a test. I have pain in my left butt cheek(I don't know if that's even a symptom), certain foods taste weird, sometimes I can't stand certain smells, boobs hurt, moody, last week I couldn't get enough of cereal, I pee a lot, and now I'm having some cramping.....What do you guys think...could august be our month:winkwink:


----------



## loopylollipop

Albi said:


> Hey..I have been ttc for 7 months now. I would like to join and be added to the list. I'm due for AF on the 6th and am having some symptoms and I'm impatient to take a test. I have pain in my left butt cheek(I don't know if that's even a symptom), certain foods taste weird, sometimes I can't stand certain smells, boobs hurt, moody, last week I couldn't get enough of cereal, I pee a lot, and now I'm having some cramping.....What do you guys think...could august be our month:winkwink:

Hi Albi welcome :flower:
wow sounds really promising! i am afraid i just cant wait to test - am only 1dpo and already itching i admire you for holding out! when are you planning to test??
i am trying not to symptom spot this month - otherwise convince myself every month i am pregnant :wacko:
when i really have been pregnant the funny taste in my mouth has been the real clincher and the one i can seperate out from the pms symptioms. 

good luck girl hopin this is your month - we need a # 2 :bfp: !!!!!
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## mrsmmm

Lolli- I'm not tiny, but if he likes bd'ing then there's got to be some seduction involved and I'm running out of ideas. I do love my hubby though.


----------



## loopylollipop

I know it does test the imagination but at the end of the day as you say some seduction is necessary and also makes things so much more fun. really happy things are all lovely for you. it is wonderful to be with someone you totally love. my OH is the best, just wish i had found him 15 years ago then wouldnt be on this journey later in life....take care off to bed OH at side of me on couch :sleep::sleep::sleep: bless think all bd has wiped him out ! night all x


----------



## Albi

loopylollipop said:


> Albi said:
> 
> 
> Hey..I have been ttc for 7 months now. I would like to join and be added to the list. I'm due for AF on the 6th and am having some symptoms and I'm impatient to take a test. I have pain in my left butt cheek(I don't know if that's even a symptom), certain foods taste weird, sometimes I can't stand certain smells, boobs hurt, moody, last week I couldn't get enough of cereal, I pee a lot, and now I'm having some cramping.....What do you guys think...could august be our month:winkwink:
> 
> Hi Albi welcome :flower:
> wow sounds really promising! i am afraid i just cant wait to test - am only 1dpo and already itching i admire you for holding out! when are you planning to test??
> i am trying not to symptom spot this month - otherwise convince myself every month i am pregnant :wacko:
> when i really have been pregnant the funny taste in my mouth has been the real clincher and the one i can seperate out from the pms symptioms.
> 
> good luck girl hopin this is your month - we need a # 2 :bfp: !!!!!
> :hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...

Thank you for the welcome and I really hope this month it finally will happen!:)
I'm planning to test the morning of the 6th or 7th. For the past 7 months all I have been doing is testing and testing this time I decided to at least wait till the day AF is due. 
Good luck to you too!!!!:hugs:


----------



## mrsmmm

I agree that your symptoms sound great. Fx for you


----------



## Albi

mrsmmm said:


> I agree that your symptoms sound great. Fx for you

Thank you!

My mother just told me she bumped into my cousin who asked her how I was doing and if I was pregnant by any chance because she had a dream I was pregnant.....
I don't know if such dreams mean anything...I think I might test tomorrow


----------



## loopylollipop

Albi

off to work now but good luck to you today if you do decide to test! Fingers crossed honey xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

good morning ladies! cant believe i am actually semi functioning today! got home from work at 2.30am! up at 7! i really hate working sometimes! 

right, i have decided to stop symptom spotting i am driving myself insane! secretly i also think i will jinx it if i keep saying oh this must be it . . . . . . 

this means i will defo be testing monday at 10dpo otherwise i amy actually pop!

how is everyone else today?


----------



## PocoHR

Oh wow, nomorenumbers, it looks like you have your hands full!!! At least that means plenty of distractions from ttc :winkwink:

I am doing well, looking forward to NOT getting hit by AF next week and taking a test. If my symptoms continue to be positive and I actually make to a pharmacy I may just buy a test and have a go on Sunday. I will be 12 DPO then, and if there is a little bun in my oven, I think there is a good chance of getting a BFP. I hope so anyway!!

Many :hugs: and much :dust: 

Love!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Ah fingers crossed for you pocoHR! (shhhhh dont tell anyone but my symptoms are heading in the right direction too i promised i wouldnt symptom spot anymore lol)

its really hard though because i keep saying oh this feels just like when i was pregnant with my ds but never ends up that way! keeping a pessimistic optimism if that complete oxymoron is possible lol x k x


----------



## mrsmmm

Good morning! After a dental visit yesterday, I went to bed without BD. Don't blame me. Blame my headache for keeping my mouth propped open for an hr. :haha: I won't be blamed. All that matters is that I get in some :sex: tonight as I'm supposed to OV this weekend. 

:dust: to all those in the 2ww!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Gagging to poas! Gagging to poas! Gotta get through another 8 days :nope: Never gonna happen! I'll test before, for sure :dohh: Went away for a couple of nights up to the Lakes, would have been nice if I was OV'ing then but instead just stuck in 2WW, which is dragging soooo much :headspin: Actually think it's highly unlikely that I am pg anyway cos I've been dreaming that I'm pregnant, which has always meant i'm not :?xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

MrsBandEgglet said:


> Gagging to poas! Gagging to poas! Gotta get through another 8 days :nope: Never gonna happen! I'll test before, for sure :dohh: Went away for a couple of nights up to the Lakes, would have been nice if I was OV'ing then but instead just stuck in 2WW, which is dragging soooo much :headspin: Actually think it's highly unlikely that I am pg anyway cos I've been dreaming that I'm pregnant, which has always meant i'm not :?xx

he he i could have totally posted the first part of this mrsb! when i first got preg with my ds i used to think oh god peeing in a pot! again! now i do it like every day 3 weeks out of 4! my dh is home tomorrow morning so wont take a test then but saturday and sunday will be my weak days lol :dohh:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> MrsBandEgglet said:
> 
> 
> Gagging to poas! Gagging to poas! Gotta get through another 8 days :nope: Never gonna happen! I'll test before, for sure :dohh: Went away for a couple of nights up to the Lakes, would have been nice if I was OV'ing then but instead just stuck in 2WW, which is dragging soooo much :headspin: Actually think it's highly unlikely that I am pg anyway cos I've been dreaming that I'm pregnant, which has always meant i'm not :?xx
> 
> he he i could have totally posted the first part of this mrsb! when i first got preg with my ds i used to think oh god peeing in a pot! again! now i do it like every day 3 weeks out of 4! my dh is home tomorrow morning so wont take a test then but saturday and sunday will be my weak days lol :dohh:Click to expand...

I don't even know where in my cycle I am even :dohh: I had like a 38 day cycle last month but according to OPK's I OV'd super early for a cycle like that so I'm . . . er . . . stumped. Gonna have to just start again when AF arrives and try work out where I am cos it's all gone a bit loopy :wacko: xx


----------



## rosebaby

Can I join too?! I have confidence that August may be our month too!!! Hoping! Good luck all!! Praying!!! AF just started yesterday after finishing a round of prometrium ( its been a few months since I had AF) and I am hoping it jump starts me into ovulating this month. First month on metformin too! August is ALWAYS a good month for me so I have great confidence we might be making some babies this month! I am going to try to work out a good diet to help ( i have pcos) ..any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Wow! I've just noticed we have one BFP! :happydance: I think I've said congrats to you 0400772 in announcements but again congratulations!!! Happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: xx


----------



## loopylollipop

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> good morning ladies! cant believe i am actually semi functioning today! got home from work at 2.30am! up at 7! i really hate working sometimes!
> 
> right, i have decided to stop symptom spotting i am driving myself insane! secretly i also think i will jinx it if i keep saying oh this must be it . . . . . .
> 
> this means i will defo be testing monday at 10dpo otherwise i amy actually pop!
> 
> how is everyone else today?



hi there, wow thought my job/ life was busy poor you. at at some point you have to fit in bd, yikes.

i too have given up (she says determinedly whilst poking (.)(.) to see if they hurt..). i had every symptom under the book two months ago but BFN over and over again and they were right! Then af comes a little early ..then thinking ..hmmm early mc?? am i still pregnant whilst on af , then prob chemical last cycle when i had NO symptoms and got excited cos i didnt and round and round it goes...arrggghhhhh :dohh::dohh:

was supposed to ov on monday, got positive opk but still have really dark two lines 3-4days later - do ya reckon should still be bd?? let him off last night as he looked like he might die...

glad you are secretly optimistic and have some not looked for but still promising symptoms there nomorenumbers! will keep optimisitc for you - we need more :bfp: on this thread!

albi - you tested yet??

MrsB - keep strong, only cos i know i cant so knowing someone out there can hold on may inspire me enough not to POAS at 3dpo!

welcome rosebaby :howdy: hope its your monthx as per diet , am rubbish with that kind of advice as i just try eat healthy and limit alcohol, prescription meds etc (and of course take folic acid) - i am already too obsessed already so trying to limit them - but there is a really good thread under ttc that goes through supplements, diet , things that you put up :sick:(ewwwww) and put on etc etc and might be really helpful for you . take a look xx

and how is babywearinmum our threadstarter :thumbup:these days? hopefully feeling fully fit and ready for action? xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

Rose - I have PCOS. The only thing that keeps them away for me is BC. Ironic, eh? There are lots of threads in ttc that mention pcos. Give them a read. I'm terrible on advice with it since I've not gotten my BFP yet. I know that lots of greens and fruits are good when TTC. Take a prenatal. Welcome and g/l.

Lolli- Maybe no symptoms are good! I'm 99% pos I either F'd up the date on my ov, missed it, or didn't ov at all because of these F'ing cysts. I'm having a terrible down day (as can be seen with the F bombs.) It's days like today I wonder what I did in life to cause bad karma cysts. *sigh*


----------



## rosebaby

Thanks for the suggestions ladies! I will check it out!


----------



## Spunky

MrsBandEgglet said:


> :headspin: Actually think it's highly unlikely that I am pg anyway cos I've been dreaming that I'm pregnant, which has always meant i'm not :?xx

Crap! I hope you're wrong! I had 2 pregnancy dreams last night, I'm hoping for the best for both of us! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Spunky said:


> MrsBandEgglet said:
> 
> 
> :headspin: Actually think it's highly unlikely that I am pg anyway cos I've been dreaming that I'm pregnant, which has always meant i'm not :?xx
> 
> Crap! I hope you're wrong! I had 2 pregnancy dreams last night, I'm hoping for the best for both of us! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yup me too! But don't worry I reckon it's just me and my nutty subconscious :wacko: Good luck :thumbup: xx


----------



## Spunky

MrsBandEgglet said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsBandEgglet said:
> 
> 
> :headspin: Actually think it's highly unlikely that I am pg anyway cos I've been dreaming that I'm pregnant, which has always meant i'm not :?xx
> 
> Crap! I hope you're wrong! I had 2 pregnancy dreams last night, I'm hoping for the best for both of us! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup me too! But don't worry I reckon it's just me and my nutty subconscious :wacko: Good luck :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

I'm sure it's my subconcious too.. I've had some baby dreams before, but not a lot of pregnancy. Then BAM opk + this morning early! Maybe a good sign. I don't think I need a dream interpreter to know I'm obsessed with beoming pregnant :winkwink:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha i'm the same lolly! ceremonious poking of boobs until they actually do hurt is one of mine and the whole af still pregnant thing - yer me too lol!

i know, bding has to be determined by a mental schedule which i work out weeks in advance, drop hints about when dh is doing our rotas, and then have a major game plan of how to seduce this time - which gets tricky by the end lol lol lol

we defo need some more bfp's on this thread there are tonnes of us on here so we should do!

on the note of dreams i had the strangest dream last night - honestly my husband didnt quite know what to do with the information and i think you guys wont either lol

i was a man in a battlefield (see what i mean) and i got shot with an arrow - this is the weird part .. . . . you ready . . . . i got shot in the arrow in the privates! 

i mean i could feel the pain! i actually woke up with a start! 

my dh said, hmmmmmm could be that you feel guilty about jumping my bones and stuff - errrrr no i dont feel the slightest bit guilty! especially if i get bfp! i mean come on!  - weird one though lol


----------



## PeanutBean

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> i was a man in a battlefield (see what i mean) and i got shot with an arrow - this is the weird part .. . . . you ready . . . . i got shot in the arrow in the privates!
> 
> i mean i could feel the pain! i actually woke up with a start!

Freud would ahve a field day! :rofl:

Last night I dreamt that we all met Justin from Something Special.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

one of my friends has one of those dream books where you pick bits out of your dream, look them up and get a meaning you know things like dreaming of pregnancy, being chased, a black kettle even! imagine asking her to look up the following:

gender swap
medieval battleground
complete inaliation of penis

hmmmmm would be interesting though maybe i'll google it - might get some dodgey sites popo up though . . .


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Battlefield 
To dream that you are on a battlefield, represents some major conflict occurring in your waking life. It may indicate a new situation, new problem or new relationship which you need to solve and conquer

Arrow 
To see an arrow in your dream, represents the targets that you are reaching for and the goals you are setting for yourself. Alternatively, the arrow also signifies an end to suffering and the beginning of new-found pleasures and festivities.&#65533;If you are hit by an arrow, then it symbolizes release or exposure of some tension and pressure. Consider the body part that the arrow hits. 

To see an old or broken arrow, symbolizes disappointments and severed relationships. Alternatively, it may indicate that you have changed your mind about some decision. 

To see a two-headed arrow in your dream, signifies opposing ideas and viewpoints. You need to consider both sides. 

In the Freudian school of thought, an arrow symbolizes the penis and its ability to penetrate. 


Shot 
To dream that you are shot, represents a form of self-punishment that you may be unconsciously imposing on yourself. You may have done something that you are ashamed of or are not proud of. If you are shot and come back as a different person, then it indicates that you need to start fresh. You want to wipe the past away and literally become a new person. 

Gender

To dream about your gender, indicates that you are evaluating your role and how you are perceived by society. Perhaps you are feeling self-conscious about specific gender roles. If you dream of the opposite gender than your own, then it means that you need to incorporate aspects of the opposite sex into your own character. 

There we go!


----------



## Bids

lol nomorenumbers dont you just love google :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

You Ladies are too much :rofl:

Not sure my mind is switched off enough for me to have a good olde dream at the minute :dohh: I did have a dream earlier in the week I was preggers in although cant remember any other details :wacko:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Yess! best invention!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Thar you go madly!

Pregnant 
To dream that you are pregnant, symbolizes an aspect of yourself or some aspect of your personal life that is growing and developing. You may not be ready to talk about it or act on it. Being pregnant in your dream may also represent the birth of a new idea, direction, project or goal. Alternatively, if you are trying to get pregnant, then the dream may be a wish fulfillment. If you are not trying to get pregnant, but dream that you are, then it symbolizes fear of new responsibilities


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks hon,

Interesting not sure if I think it will mean I am preggers right now though would def be too lucky lol!


----------



## PeanutBean

An alternative dream meaning: you watched Braveheart last night (or similar) and are trying for a baby. You had some physical pains that infiltrated your dream. lol

I have a lot of mad dreams relating to real life pain. When I had a kidney infection I dreamt I had these hard sharp barbers poles (you know red and white spirals) pierced through my side where my kidney is. The other night I had a migraine and dreamt about everything in navy and white that was wrapped about my head. There've been loads of occasions like that.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i think for you it would prob be the new idea/direction part ie giving away your ov sticks and thermometre! 

i am now going to turn my daily symptom spotting obsession into dream meaning obsession - trying desperately not to give in an get a reading done because although the whole dreams thing and readings thing is a bit of fun i would be gutted if it didnt come true!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i wish i could have watched telly last night - had the worst shift ever last night and got home at like 2.30am! 

i dont know how they come up with these meanings for instance:

Bagpipe 
To see or hear bagpipes in your dream, signify strength and virility. You will overcome your struggles

how many times have you dreamt of bagpipes? why are all these people dreaming about bagpipes who then say well yes i am currently overcoming struggles - must be the bag pipe dream!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

:rofl: I reckon the best person to interpret your own dream is yourself, or at least someone who knows you inside out. Either it's a jumble of nonsense and things from your day or it's an expression of things on your mind, or a mix.


----------



## mrsmmm

I'm going with jumble of nonsense.


----------



## sequeena

I have so many vivid dreams and for the past year or so I've had plenty of baby dreams! The worst one I had was where it felt so real I woke up and expected to still have my bump :cry:


----------



## Bids

interpret the one i had last night then, i was with a bunch of like 8-10 years olds waiting for a bus we turned round and had missed the bus we needed to get to (i dunno if i can even explain this) a like nuclear plant in which to save the world by climbing on top on these concrete drum type things to spray coloured water into tubes from about 5 meters away with thess bad people trying to stop us - honestly i actually dreamt that or along those lines much weirder at the time, now if that doesnt mean im crazy i dont know what does lol

i love dreams, i dream most nights but have never googled them, i have a new 2ww killer thanks ladies :D lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Children 
To see children in your dream, signify an aspect of yourself and your childlike qualities. You may be retreating back to a childlike state and longing for the past. You are trying to still satisfy repressed desires and unfulfilled hopes. Perhaps there is something that you need to see grow and nurture. Take some time off and cater to the inner child within. Alternatively, the dream may be highlighting your innocence, purity, simplicity, and carefree attitude. If you are fighting with children, then it implies that you are repressing your inner child. The children could represent someone in your waking life (coworker, mate, sibling, etc.) who is acting like a child. If you see children fighting in your dream, then it means that your sense of morality and character are in conflict

Bus 
To dream that you are waiting for a bus, indicates a temporary setback in achieving your personal goals. If you miss the bus, then it indicates that an aspect of your life is out of control. You need to slow down and map out a new plan.&#65533;If you get on the wrong bus, then the dream indicates your fears of making the wrong choice and going on the wrong path. You are conflicted between what you want and what others want for you. 


World 
To dream that it is the end of the world, suggests that you are under a tremendous level of stress. You may be feeling vulnerable or helpless in some situation. 

To dream that you are saving the world, signifies confidence in your abilities and belief in yourself. You have a positive perspective on life and in where you are headed. Don't let someone or something prevent you from progressing forward or question your abilities.&#65533;

Concrete 
To see concrete in your dream, represents your solid and clear understanding of some situation. The dream may also mean that you are too unyielding and inflexible.


Water Gun 
To see or play with a water gun in your dream, signifies you passive aggressiveness. You are expressing your anger in such a playful way that others do not recognize or acknowledge your true feelings. You are having difficulties expressing your real feelings


there we go! i couldnt find bad people or trying to stop on the one i am using!

i know i go online a lot in 2ww just looking at symptoms now i will be dream catching lol


----------



## loopylollipop

haha this is great!! much more fun than poking (.)(.) til they hurt!! 

some of these are crazy! make me feel better!!
never been shot in the privates before or been a man!! however...

was giving a lecture in a bus (wtf??) and the bus was on a huge hill. one of the people i used to work for had some kinda winch tied to one end of the school bus (old yellow one like on US movies) and he winched it sideways sending the bus rolling over and over and over. unlike the US movies it didnt explode immediately :nope: and i went around trying to save everyone. worse casualty a broken arm. hmmmm...

one before...remember that Russian chick that was living in london as a spy then moved to USA and then got caught with all her buddies?? well i dreamt my OH told me he was having an affair with her and i did the :cry::cry::cry: and :growlmad: and the :gun::gun::gun::gun::grr::grr: and had a paddy and did he care.... NOOO he went :shrug::shrug: i woke up so upset and mad with him that when he left for the work in the morning and tried to give me a kiss i was like ...dont touch me. i cant talk to you right now. go away. he went to work with no idea what he had done!! 

one would think i had HUGE trust issues and/or jealousy and believe me there is nothing further from my mind :wacko: . weird.


----------



## Bids

OMG all of that reads pretty much true hahaha how wicked - thanx nomorenumbers for your time on that one, i love it haha i'll let you know what my dream is tonight ;) hehe keep up with the dream catching xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i looked up both lecture and teacher because dont like the answer for lecture, i think you are fascinating . . .you'll see what i mean


Lecture 
To dream that you are giving a lecture, suggests that you are becoming somewhat of a bore. You need to improve your communications skills. Alternatively, your dream may serve as a continuation of your intellectual thinking, carried over from your waking hours.&#65533; 

To dream that you are listening to a lecture, indicates that you need to do some research and weigh out your options before making a decision on some matter

Teacher 
To see your teacher (past or present) in your dream, suggests that you are seeking some advice, guidance, or knowledge. You are heading into a new path in life and are ready to learn by example or from a past experience. Consider your own personal experiences with that particular teacher. What subject was taught? Alternatively, a teacher relates to issues with authority and seeking approval. You may be going through a situation in your waking life where you feel that you are being treated like a student or in which you feel you are being put to a test.&#65533; 

To dream that you are a teacher, indicates that you are in a position of disseminating your knowledge and wisdom to others. The dream may imply how you are "teaching someone a lesson" and giving them a hard time about something. If you are a teacher in real life, then the dream is just a reflection of who you are and is about your work.&#65533; 

To dream that you are having sex with a teacher, implies that there are still things you need to learn when it comes to sex. 


To dream that you are riding a bus, implies that you are going along with the crowd. You are lacking originality and control over where your life is taking. 

To dream that you are in a bus accident, suggests that it is time for you to move away from a group setting and venture out on your own. You need to be more independent

Rescue 
To&#65533;dream that you are being rescued or rescue others, represents an aspect of yourself that has been neglected or ignored. You are trying to find a way to express this neglected part of yourself. Alternatively, it symbolizes an unconscious cry for help. Perhaps you are too proud in your waking life to ask for assistance. 

Arm 
To see your arms as the emphasis in your dream, indicate your nurturance side and your ability to reach out and care for people. Alternatively, it may represent the struggles and challenges in your life. Consider the pun "arm yourself" which implies that you need to protect yourself, be more aggressive and take a firmer stance on things or the pun "up in arms", representing anger and your readiness to argue. 

To dream that your arm has been injured, signifies your inability to care for yourself or your helplessness in reaching out to others. You may have been feeling limited and restricted in terms of your freedom or activities.The right arm signifies your outgoing nature and is associated with masculine energy, while your left arm signifies your supportive or nurturing nature and is associated with feminine qualities. Losing either arm may suggest that you are failing to recognize its respective characteristics.&#65533; 

To dream that you rip someone else's arms out, indicates that you are extremely upset with something that this person has done, but you have not been able to fully express your anger. Because you tend to keep your emotions inside, it is finding expression in your dreams in a violent way. 

Adultery 
To dream that you commit adultery or have an affair, signifies your sexual urges and desires that are longing to be expressed. Alternatively, it indicates self-betrayal of your subconscious. You may find yourself entangled in a situation that is not in your best interest, perhaps even illegal.&#65533; 

To dream that your mate, spouse, or significant other is cheating on you, highlights your insecurities and your fears of being abandoned. You feel that you are being taken for granted. You are lacking attention in the relationship or that he or she is being less affectionate. Alternatively, you feel that you are not measuring up to the expectations of others. 





Cheating 
To dream that you are cheating on your spouse, mate, fianc&#65533;, or significant other, suggests feelings of self-guilt and self-betrayal. You may have compromised your beliefs or integrity and/or wasting your energy and time on fruitless endeavors. Alternatively, cheating dreams reflect the intensity of your sexual passion; you are exploring areas of your sexuality. In this scenario, the dream may actually serve as a reaffirmation of your commitment.&#65533;Furthermore, if you are approaching your own wedding date, then it is not uncommon to have dreams about erotic experiences with partners other than your intended spouse. Most likely, such a dream represents the newness of your sexual passion. It may also signify anxieties of changing your identity - that of a spouse.&#65533; 

To dream that your mate, spouse, or significant other is cheating on you, indicates your fears of being abandoned. You may feel a lack of attention in the relationship. Alternatively, you may feel that you are not measuring up to the expectations of others. This notion may stem from issues of trust or self-esteem. The dream could also indicate that you are unconsciously picking up hints and cues that your significant other is not being completely truthful or is not fully committed in the relationship.&#65533; 

To dream that you are cheating at a game, suggests that you are not being honest with yourself. You feel inadequate and insecure.


----------



## Bids

hang on - how messed up am i??? basically im carefree - but stressed - although i believe in myself and my abilities yet i need to retake a look at my plan - even though im solid and have clear understanding of my suituation yet im too stubborn to do anything about it hahaha brilliant!!!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha! so basically you know how you feel, what you want, what you should do but just dont act on any of it?!?!?!?!?! huh?!?!? 

i think that you should think of it as the following:

saving the world: you are woman by day and super hero, crime fight bids girl at night
nuclear: the above was caused by a nuclear explosion
waiting for bus: the bus signifies your powers and the fact you are waiting for it means you are waiting for your powers to start working!

see, anyone can interpret dreams!


----------



## loopylollipop

:shock:


----------



## Bids

haha lmao brilliant stuff - you should charge for it lol ;)

hmmmm need to decide an outfit for bids-girl now - although then i wouldnt have time to dream, need to weigh up the odds here i think, sleep or crime flighting physco b*tch haha??!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i defo vote sleep! the health and safety experts wouldnt let you just get on with it, they will be wanting to you know check that your practises are safe and all that rubbish - like you can fly but you have to wear a helmet, shin pads, elbow pads and also have someone carrying a net with which to catch you should you run out of flying juice - so not worth it!

sleep!


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids ya need to factor in your exposure to nuclear chemicals when figuring out that crime fighting outfit - ya know nothin too skimpy and stuff dont reckon would mix too well with toxic waste....


----------



## Bids

yeah true i was hoping for some sort of sexy outfit too like catwoman but the helmet and pads would just ruin it - damn health & safety ruiners haha oh well i saved the world in my dream so i'm better off fighting there instead - im clearly need there... 

thanks for talking me out of my crazy idea and just when i thought id found my new plan of action :D oh and taking time of this stupid 2ww x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw lolly i'll do a special one for you:

lecture on bus: someone isnt doing something they should be when it is required so you have to present all arguements for doing exactly what you tell them to do, the bus is significant because the speed of some buses can be quick - what ever you want can be just you know quick, not much effort required really!

rescue: if you dream of rescuing people you are quite obviously bids girl's side kick!

broken arm: definately from falling fro a great height without a safety net!


----------



## Bids

yeah but loopylollipop am i immune to toxic waste being as thats what caused me too be a super hero in the first place - hmmmm the plot thickens or, or is it like kyptonite with superman and its the only thing that kills me??? only time will tell x


----------



## Bids

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> aw lolly i'll do a special one for you:
> 
> lecture on bus: someone isnt doing something they should be when it is required so you have to present all arguements for doing exactly what you tell them to do, the bus is significant because the speed of some buses can be quick - what ever you want can be just you know quick, not much effort required really!
> 
> rescue: if you dream of rescuing people you are quite obviously bids girl's side kick!
> 
> broken arm: definately from falling fro a great height without a safety net!

YES i now have a side kick, this gets better soooo what shall we name you ye special one :flower:??


----------



## loopylollipop

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> aw lolly i'll do a special one for you:
> 
> lecture on bus: someone isnt doing something they should be when it is required so you have to present all arguements for doing exactly what you tell them to do, the bus is significant because the speed of some buses can be quick - what ever you want can be just you know quick, not much effort required really!
> 
> rescue: if you dream of rescuing people you are quite obviously bids girl's side kick!
> 
> broken arm: definately from falling fro a great height without a safety net!


Thank you!!

xxxx


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids said:


> yeah but loopylollipop am i immune to toxic waste being as thats what caused me too be a super hero in the first place - hmmmm the plot thickens or, or is it like kyptonite with superman and its the only thing that kills me??? only time will tell x

hmmmm, we just cant risk testing the hypothesis re exposing you to toxic waste though - you are too valuable to human kind...maybe it is my job as the sidekick to protect you from it??? just KNEW life had sommat better in store for me!!!:happydance::happydance:

not sure about my new superhuman name but bags it aint loopy???


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

he he so tired delirium has now set in i have created a whole new world of superheros and safety nets using the b&b ladies as my characters?!?!?!?! coffee or bed - i need one of them!

No i dont think bids girl has a weakness, bids boy however does, bids boy goes all weak at the knees when bids girl turns on the super special bd power (an action somewhat resembling power rangers except "its BD Time")

i was going to put that your super side kick ability was to stop bids girl from hurting herself - an under cover agent for the health and safet execs, doesnt sound as good but you get paid more and you have fat cat bonus scheme!


----------



## loopylollipop

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> he he so tired delirium has now set in i have created a whole new world of superheros and safety nets using the b&b ladies as my characters?!?!?!?! coffee or bed - i need one of them!
> 
> No i dont think bids girl has a weakness, bids boy however does, bids boy goes all weak at the knees when bids girl turns on the super special bd power (an action somewhat resembling power rangers except "its BD Time")
> 
> i was going to put that your super side kick ability was to stop bids girl from hurting herself - an under cover agent for the health and safet execs, doesnt sound as good but you get paid more and you have fat cat bonus scheme!

defo :sleep::sleep: honey!!! otherwise you are going to wake up in a whole newly created world..
am off to :sleep: but am going to try imagine myself as sexy catwomans sidekick wooohooooo

if you choose the :coffee: option make sure its a decaf or this whole thing is gonna spiral outta control!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

night ladies xxxxxxxxx

ooohhh just noted the fat cat bonus thing , will stick with that one!! bugger the sexy suits !


----------



## Bids

lmao seriously - bags it aint loopy haha love it.... you can be whatever you want i need a side kick asap the toxic waste is getting riskier by the minute ''come with me if you want to live'' 

bd power now that i could use ;) - power rangers ohhh stop your killing me lol

haha how the hell did this start again - arrr your imagination is emmense :D i love your new world, now all we need is a baddie in which we are too defeat haha the witch ;)


----------



## Bids

night loopy dont be gone too long or the world may have ended when you awake - hang on you wouldnt know would you, ermmm yes i need some serious sleep too by the looks of things, dont worry though you will be first on our list to save as you are in the circle of trust now haha

god knows what i'll be dreaming about tonight now lol x


----------



## mrsmmm

I have just read up on your stories/dreams and giggled till I couldn't giggle any more. I love it! When I dream of babies I always dream of girls. Secretly, I want a boy. So, I always want to dream of a boy to see what he looks like. It's not fair. 

I took a nap after work so I'd be able to stay up late with DH. The :sex:-a-thon resumes today.


----------



## lovehopepray

I'm in! I am praying to God it happens this month! Feeling positive so I hope we all get our BFPS :) Yay sexathon!


----------



## Albi

Woke up early in the morning to test..it was negative...went back to sleep woke up a little later with major cramps but no AF..All day I kept thinking I was going to get it...but no AF(thank g-d)

Oh and I got a call from this nursing school I have been trying to get into and IM IN! I'm so excited...I have a good feeling bout this month having more exciting news in store for us


----------



## gilz82

Oh you ladies are all completely awesome :flower:

I'm having a beyond crap day (anniversary of my mum dying) and i came on here to spend 5 minutes reading and there are pages of dream analysis.

So funny i actually laughed til cried a little bit. Thanks so much for brightening up my day :hugs:

xx


----------



## Bids

arrr gilz82 im sorry to hear that i can understand how you feel :hugs: i hate november as thats when my dad died :cry: but im glad we managed to at least make you smile :flower: hope today is over quickly for you!!!


----------



## bbhopes

big hugs Gilz!! thoughts are with you.


----------



## bbhopes

I want in on this list tooooo!!! I've already had a head start and didn't even know it! 
Hoping to catch the ol' egg this month hoping we all catch it!! Lots of Baby Dust!!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Have just been catching up Ladies and I have LMAO at your `whole new bnb world` I hope you all got a good nights sleep and had some wicked new dreams lol!

Albi hon congrats on getting in the nursing school and fxed its not the only good news for you this month....praying its just too early for a bfp!

Thinking about you Gilz hon :hugs:

Welcome bbhopes and goodluck for this cycle!


----------



## Gemie

OMG!! we did it girls! pics in the gallery :happydance:

I'm in shock right now! I had a dream I got a positive test so as soon as I got up I tested and bfp!!
I have the worst period cramps just like she's coming in though :( I had zero symptoms this month 
I just had sore nipples for a few days and period cramps oh and a bit of diarrhoea for the past few days (tmi)
But the proof is there to see!

:dust: to all!


----------



## DaretoDream

i think i'm JUST entering the 2ww now. 14 more days until i'm going to think about testing!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gemie said:


> OMG!! we did it girls! pics in the gallery :happydance:
> 
> I'm in shock right now! I had a dream I got a positive test so as soon as I got up I tested and bfp!!
> I have the worst period cramps just like she's coming in though :( I had zero symptoms this month
> I just had sore nipples for a few days and period cramps oh and a bit of diarrhoea for the past few days (tmi)
> But the proof is there to see!
> 
> :dust: to all!

*OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG GEMIE I AM SO SO SO VERY HAPPY FOR YOU!*

:bfp::bfp::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Gemie

:hugs: Madly! Thank you!! xx


----------



## gilz82

Oh Gemie congratulations that's so awesome :happydance:

Fx'd for a super sticky bean :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## rosebaby

Gemie that is GREAT!!!!!! So happy for you!!! Keep us updated on your progress! I am abit depressed today...maybe its just this waiting for AF to hurry and pass! Just got a baby shower invite from my pregnant friend. I am so happy for her...but :cry: I am hoping ofr August though!! My hubby and I were talking about baby names last night....


----------



## mrsmmm

Eeerrrrrrrkkkkkkkkk!! So happy for u Gemie! That's the best news ever!


----------



## Gemie

Thanks girls!
:dust:


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies, 

May I also join please?

We had our 1st appointment at the doctor this week and he is referring us to a FS, I am scared and excited! But at least I know I am getting closer to my BFP!

Fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies!


----------



## loopylollipop

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


Gemie said:


> OMG!! we did it girls! pics in the gallery :happydance:
> 
> I'm in shock right now! I had a dream I got a positive test so as soon as I got up I tested and bfp!!
> I have the worst period cramps just like she's coming in though :( I had zero symptoms this month
> I just had sore nipples for a few days and period cramps oh and a bit of diarrhoea for the past few days (tmi)
> But the proof is there to see!
> 
> :dust: to all!



WHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yeah yeah yeah we have another :bfp:
and the first chick on the list!! CONGRATS GEMIE fantastic ...lovely coming home after a stressful day to see wonderful news like this!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

just reading back - you got predicted a sept BFP - this is even better and close enough to count i reckon!
have a safe and happy pregnancy :kiss::kiss::kiss:

albi - big congrats so glad you got into nursing school i started out my career that way was a great experience xx 

Bids - well the world survived without us - although you are tired so maybe that means you were saving the world whilst i was :sleep::sleep: ??
guess what - no dreams!! nomorenumbers dream analysis said something about becoming boring so maybe this is the start! No dreams - nada. Humph was quite looking forward to posting somethin craaazzzeeee...

Tasha - welcome to our mad mad world xx

gilz - am soooo sorry about your mum, i cant even begin to imagine how that must feel. glad we cheered you up a little anyway and hope you get through the day ok xxxxx


----------



## victorial8

Can I join too?!?!?!? Im DETERMINED to get my BFP this month coz I want to be able to change my avatar to something similar to Gemies :) :) :) :)


----------



## Bids

> Bids - well the world survived without us - although you are tired so maybe that means you were saving the world whilst i was :sleep::sleep: ??
> guess what - no dreams!! nomorenumbers dream analysis said something about becoming boring so maybe this is the start! No dreams - nada. Humph was quite looking forward to posting somethin craaazzzeeee...
> 
> Tasha - welcome to our mad mad world xx

lmao damn you know me too well - shhhh you'll blow our cover, i didnt need my side kick last night as the 8-10 year old filled in - i knew it wasnt worth waking you as it was only like a game of finders keepers (i hope you remember/know that tv show)

i did have a crazy dream but i cant remember it argghhh lol ive been racking my brain all day but to no avail!!! 

oh well bids-girl and *&^%* (you need to decide a name) well be back with a vengance tonight i hope haha 

to be continued.............................


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids said:


> Bids - well the world survived without us - although you are tired so maybe that means you were saving the world whilst i was :sleep::sleep: ??
> guess what - no dreams!! nomorenumbers dream analysis said something about becoming boring so maybe this is the start! No dreams - nada. Humph was quite looking forward to posting somethin craaazzzeeee...
> 
> Tasha - welcome to our mad mad world xx
> 
> lmao damn you know me too well - shhhh you'll blow our cover, i didnt need my side kick last night as the 8-10 year old filled in - i knew it wasnt worth waking you as it was only like a game of finders keepers (i hope you remember/know that tv show)
> 
> i did have a crazy dream but i cant remember it argghhh lol ive been racking my brain all day but to no avail!!!
> 
> oh well bids-girl and *&^%* (you need to decide a name) well be back with a vengance tonight i hope haha
> 
> to be continued.............................Click to expand...

hahah LOL!! knew it sneaking off without me! and replacing me with a pre-teen yeuch ...Never mind wasnt up to it anyway. OH and I tried to :sex: (i was all pumped feeling superlolly - hey maybe new name??) and then we went ..:nope::nope:[-X[-X but at least we tried..

oh and when was finders keepers? I should remember it if after 1982!

bugger wish you could remember your dream!! my weird ones are pretty rare so may be waiting for a while so ...yet again....we are going to have to rely on the #1 superhero bids-girl!:thumbup:

hey wheres our trusty threadstarter?? Need that first page updating with another :bfp: :happydance::yipee::yipee:

oh and btw..when is everyone testing? (not sure if i should ask seeing as the whole dream thing passing time quite nicely - first time got to 4dpo without counting every second and POAS like mad):haha:


----------



## Danniii

Ooooh! Can I join too?!
I'm so happy to find you wonderfully positive group of people!
Thankyou, and good luck to you all! :winkwink:


----------



## loopylollipop

Danniii said:


> Ooooh! Can I join too?!
> I'm so happy to find you wonderfully positive group of people!
> Thankyou, and good luck to you all! :winkwink:


welcome dannii :howdy::howdy: :flower:
yes it been a fun filled couple of days.. and we have had two :bfp::bfp: lets hope this is a lucky thread!!


----------



## Bids

loopylollipop said:


> Bids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah LOL!! knew it sneaking off without me! and replacing me with a pre-teen yeuch ...Never mind wasnt up to it anyway. OH and I tried to :sex: (i was all pumped feeling superlolly - hey maybe new name??) and then we went ..:nope::nope:[-X[-X but at least we tried..
> 
> oh and when was finders keepers? I should remember it if after 1982!
> 
> bugger wish you could remember your dream!! my weird ones are pretty rare so may be waiting for a while so ...yet again....we are going to have to rely on the #1 superhero bids-girl!:thumbup:
> 
> hey wheres our trusty threadstarter?? Need that first page updating with another :bfp: :happydance::yipee::yipee:
> 
> oh and btw..when is everyone testing? (not sure if i should ask seeing as the whole dream thing passing time quite nicely - first time got to 4dpo without counting every second and POAS like mad):haha:
> 
> yep superlolly loving it just what bids-girl needs ;) i know we maaged to save the world without you this time but it was a one off, you :sex: was much more needed for the earth to surrive....
> 
> i know its gone i dont know if i'll ever remember it :( theres always tonight if i get any sleep between saving planet earth!!!
> 
> im testing 15th if af doesnt get me first which she always does!!! although i may fight her to the death this month being superhero bids girl now, how bout you??Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## loopylollipop

bids-girl - looking at the 12th i reckon if being realistic cant hold out til 17th when af due.
figured with the bunch of us on this thread gotta be a few more positives so hopeful for us (as ever!!):thumbup::thumbup:

and ......I..............AM..................S U P E R LO L L Y .......................... whoop whoop am finally a superhero sidekick ....everybody remembers Robin dont they??????????? :shrug:


----------



## Danniii

Thankyou for the welcome loopylollipop! It's so lovely to hear about other people's good news on here, even when I've only just joined! Seems like a very supportive community to be a part of. I hope the luck spreads to all of us!!!


----------



## Spunky

:thumbup: Congrats Gemie!! Awesome news!!


----------



## loopylollipop

yeah Dannii is lovely on here..I have been stalking these threads for months but only just recently joined myself. its great being able to share ups and downs .. am hoping :dust::dust::dust: for the rest of us xx

in fact sharing the dreams has been more fun than the symptom spotting as have driven myself :wacko::wacko::wacko: the last few months. could have put a deposit down on a farm house in the country with the £££££££££££ spent on opks and hpts!!!!!!! :hugs2:


----------



## Spunky

loopylollipop said:


> yeah Dannii is lovely on here..I have been stalking these threads for months but only just recently joined myself. its great being able to share ups and downs .. am hoping :dust::dust::dust: for the rest of us xx
> 
> in fact sharing the dreams has been more fun than the symptom spotting as have driven myself :wacko::wacko::wacko: the last few months. could have put a deposit down on a farm house in the country with the £££££££££££ spent on opks and hpts!!!!!!! :hugs2:

LOL I am starting to realize how quickly the $ for the tests is adding up!!!


----------



## Danniii

Oh really?!! I've yet to start really spending too much, just a few hpts and one opk so far. Looking into possible extra vitamins and stuff, although of course stressing is the worst thing, so I'm trying to take it easy!
Haven't read all the dream stuff yet, but it seems like a fun distraction!
xx


----------



## Bids

loopylollipop said:


> bids-girl - looking at the 12th i reckon if being realistic cant hold out til 17th when af due.
> figured with the bunch of us on this thread gotta be a few more positives so hopeful for us (as ever!!):thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> and ......I..............AM..................S U P E R LO L L Y .......................... whoop whoop am finally a superhero sidekick ....everybody remembers Robin dont they??????????? :shrug:

12th hmmm i'll be trying to wait til 15th (have i already said this lol oh wait yes i have) i'll either be 2 or 4 days late i havent got gripped by the early testing yet - how about being as your my side kick ''superlolly'' you wait til the 15th too :D lol 

bfp's all round i say:thumbup:

who could forget robin in theory he was sexier than batman - wasnt he, well he defo would have more time for :sex: anyway lol


----------



## Spunky

Danniii said:


> Oh really?!! I've yet to start really spending too much, just a few hpts and one opk so far. Looking into possible extra vitamins and stuff, although of course stressing is the worst thing, so I'm trying to take it easy!
> Haven't read all the dream stuff yet, but it seems like a fun distraction!
> xx

I haven't spent TOO much yet. Under $50 in the past 3/4 months, but I can see how it would add up over the months if I keep testing too much.


----------



## Danniii

It's definitely possible to go bankrupt! So tempting to test all the time...


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations Gemie! Well done, that's excellent :happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: xx


----------



## mrsmmm

Well, as of tomorrow I officially enter myself back into hel.l..errr....I mean the 2ww. I promised DH I wouldn't start testing till he comes back into town. He's OOT the week AF is due (the 21st). The man is mad I tell you. There's no way I can not cheat and poas. 

So far, I have zero symptoms of anything going on in my body. Well, I had ov cramps like a mad person.....but that's normal. Usually bbs will hurt as well. Nada. *pokes them again* Nope. No change at all. I have to make a mental note they didn't hurt for ov so I don't get excited when they hurt for the :witch: if she shows up.


----------



## Albi

MADLYTTC said:


> Albi hon congrats on getting in the nursing school and fxed its not the only good news for you this month....praying its just too early for a bfp!

Thank you and I'm hoping it's early too...I spoke to a doctor I work with today about when she thinks I should test and she said next week...that seems so far away lol

When are you going to be testing?


----------



## Albi

loopylollipop said:


> albi - big congrats so glad you got into nursing school i started out my career that way was a great experience xx

Thank you!
What do you do?


----------



## DaretoDream

My bbs hurt BAD.


----------



## loopylollipop

Albi said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> albi - big congrats so glad you got into nursing school i started out my career that way was a great experience xx
> 
> Thank you!
> What do you do?Click to expand...

did my nursing first, then after 10 years went back to school as a single mum and went to medical school. now a doctor, currently working in psychiatry - why i am not so up on the fertility stuff - the girls on here know more than me!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hello ladies - aw im glad my non sensical imagination made people laugh lol, was out all day yesterday at a wedding so just popping my head in to say HAWO! 

trying to calm down after my neighbour just stared through my window and gave me a filthy look for being on my laptop whilst my son looked out of the window? i mean come on does your child not know the concept of playing by yourself for 5mins i mean goodness me!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Love this thread Ladies :kiss:

Feeling a little down today :cry:.....am feeling def `out` this month still LACK OF SYMPTONS for me and just thinking about it is making me feel :sick:

Sorry Ladies dont want to bring the PMA down :nope: but I think someone came in and stole my PMA overnight :sad2:


----------



## Bids

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> hello ladies - aw im glad my non sensical imagination made people laugh lol, was out all day yesterday at a wedding so just popping my head in to say HAWO!
> 
> trying to calm down after my neighbour just stared through my window and gave me a filthy look for being on my laptop whilst my son looked out of the window? i mean come on does your child not know the concept of playing by yourself for 5mins i mean goodness me!

Hawo :D

haha well my dream last night was even weirder on holiday with my nan sat out by the sea on an evening and we thought we saw a shark but when we looked closer it was 2 dobermans running round on the bottom of the sea WTF lol then i was going to steal some cars and had to put fluorescent bands over the wing mirrors we we're stealing?? and to sneak out of this garage i had to absail down a cliff made of tyres - hmmm normal anyway, i dont expect it be interpreted just thought i'd share :haha:

wow your neighbours need to get a life :dohh: - have a good day :flower:


----------



## Bids

awwww madly dont say that - im sort of hopeful-ish with the lack of symptoms, as i had them all last month and af showed up 2 days early!!! Fingers crossed hun xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello all. Congrats of the bfps so far. I had a cracking dream this morning til Byron woke me tugging on my hair, but I can't remember it now! :dohh:

I've still got sore boobs and have some very noticeable pains, just hoping they're a good sign. With Byron I don't think I noticed many cramps til after bfp but I can't remember very well.

I've got a chest infection for the millionth time this year and for the three night before last we all got about 3 hrs sleep a night because Byron has been hugely I'll with diarrhoea. Thurs night he started with blood in it so we were up all night waiting on nhs direct and out of hours doctor. Took him to gp yesterday who referred him to hospital so we were in there all afternoon. He's still not right but is improving and we all slept better last night, only up for potty time once.

Gah, if ill health and stress count against bfp there's definitely no hope for me this month!


----------



## loopylollipop

MADLYTTC said:


> Love this thread Ladies :kiss:
> 
> Feeling a little down today :cry:.....am feeling def `out` this month still LACK OF SYMPTONS for me and just thinking about it is making me feel :sick:
> 
> Sorry Ladies dont want to bring the PMA down :nope: but I think someone came in and stole my PMA overnight :sad2:


aawww madly dont be down...my bfps came after NO symptoms , have more symptoms when not pregnant. i know what you mean though i usually try and convince myself could still be pregnant whilst on af dohh:)..
keep your chin up hun xx oh and get bids-girl to go and sort out whoever stole your PMA! she was too busy dreamy crazy %$"^ and needs to get back out there clearly :thumbup:

bids wow CRAZY dream!! hope i never go swimming in your waters - sharks or dobermans eeeccchhhh! 
ok will do ya a deal - wont test til 15th with you!!:happydance:
can i hold it together..hmmm ..dont know am already itching to test.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

loopylollipop said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Love this thread Ladies :kiss:
> 
> Feeling a little down today :cry:.....am feeling def `out` this month still LACK OF SYMPTONS for me and just thinking about it is making me feel :sick:
> 
> Sorry Ladies dont want to bring the PMA down :nope: but I think someone came in and stole my PMA overnight :sad2:
> 
> 
> aawww madly dont be down...my bfps came after NO symptoms , have more symptoms when not pregnant. i know what you mean though i usually try and convince myself could still be pregnant whilst on af dohh:)..
> keep your chin up hun xx oh and get bids-girl to go and sort out whoever stole your PMA! she was too busy dreamy crazy %$"^ and needs to get back out there clearly :thumbup:
> 
> bids wow CRAZY dream!! hope i never go swimming in your waters - sharks or dobermans eeeccchhhh!
> ok will do ya a deal - wont test til 15th with you!!:happydance:
> can i hold it together..hmmm ..dont know am already itching to test.Click to expand...

Thanks Bids and Loopy I feel a little better now :hugs: 

Anyone tested at 13dpo and got a bfn but then got a bfp later.........yeah like an idiot I did a test :wacko:


----------



## Bids

haha it was really really weird Loopy - we we're like ''look sharks - hang on it that a tail OMG its a doberman'' soooo strange WTH would that be about?!!! Random....

YES.... you can do it, its only a few days away well a week but hey whats a week :D God i will be crazy by next weekend especially if af hasnt showed - which by the way i have a horrible feeling it will, oh well 7 days and counting we dont count today or next sunday lol (either 4 or 6 til af may show)?!!! 

If you do cave in at least let me know the outcome asap hehe ;) 

xx


----------



## Bids

yeah madly i think i have heard that before - fingers crossed, when SHOULD you be testing lol x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Bids said:


> yeah madly i think i have heard that before - fingers crossed, when SHOULD you be testing lol x

I originally decided to test 15th but changed it to the 13th cause af is due 11th and thought 15th was been too optimistic well af not due for 4 days so I suppose its still poss :shrug: with DS I tested day before af and when af was 4 days late and got bfn both times it wasnt until af was a week late that I got a bfp!


----------



## Bids

MADLYTTC said:


> Bids said:
> 
> 
> yeah madly i think i have heard that before - fingers crossed, when SHOULD you be testing lol x
> 
> I originally decided to test 15th but changed it to the 13th cause af is due 11th and thought 15th was been too optimistic well af not due for 4 days so I suppose its still poss :shrug: with DS I tested day before af and when af was 4 days late and got bfn both times it wasnt until af was a week late that I got a bfp!Click to expand...

well it probably is too early then and sounds like you knew it :haha:

yeah im due af either 11th or 13th depending on what my stupid body decides this month but will wait til the 15th cos ive managed to steer clear of poas syndrome so far :haha: hope you get your bfp soon :flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Bids said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bids said:
> 
> 
> yeah madly i think i have heard that before - fingers crossed, when SHOULD you be testing lol x
> 
> I originally decided to test 15th but changed it to the 13th cause af is due 11th and thought 15th was been too optimistic well af not due for 4 days so I suppose its still poss :shrug: with DS I tested day before af and when af was 4 days late and got bfn both times it wasnt until af was a week late that I got a bfp!Click to expand...
> 
> well it probably is too early then and sounds like you knew it :haha:
> 
> yeah im due af either 11th or 13th depending on what my stupid body decides this month but will wait til the 15th cos ive managed to steer clear of poas syndrome so far :haha: hope you get your bfp soon :flower:Click to expand...

:hugs: I hope we both get our bfps real soon hon :kiss:

and yeah I knew I should have waited but it got the better of me.....I mean I got a delivery of x5 hpts this morning thru the post and so well I wanted to try one out :haha:


----------



## loopylollipop

MADLYTTC said:


> Bids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bids said:
> 
> 
> yeah madly i think i have heard that before - fingers crossed, when SHOULD you be testing lol x
> 
> I originally decided to test 15th but changed it to the 13th cause af is due 11th and thought 15th was been too optimistic well af not due for 4 days so I suppose its still poss :shrug: with DS I tested day before af and when af was 4 days late and got bfn both times it wasnt until af was a week late that I got a bfp!Click to expand...
> 
> well it probably is too early then and sounds like you knew it :haha:
> 
> yeah im due af either 11th or 13th depending on what my stupid body decides this month but will wait til the 15th cos ive managed to steer clear of poas syndrome so far :haha: hope you get your bfp soon :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I hope we both get our bfps real soon hon :kiss:
> 
> and yeah I knew I should have waited but it got the better of me.....I mean I got a delivery of x5 hpts this morning thru the post and so well I wanted to try one out :haha:Click to expand...


i have just got a pack of x50 arrggghhhhh:wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

loopylollipop said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bids said:
> 
> 
> yeah madly i think i have heard that before - fingers crossed, when SHOULD you be testing lol x
> 
> I originally decided to test 15th but changed it to the 13th cause af is due 11th and thought 15th was been too optimistic well af not due for 4 days so I suppose its still poss :shrug: with DS I tested day before af and when af was 4 days late and got bfn both times it wasnt until af was a week late that I got a bfp!Click to expand...
> 
> well it probably is too early then and sounds like you knew it :haha:
> 
> yeah im due af either 11th or 13th depending on what my stupid body decides this month but will wait til the 15th cos ive managed to steer clear of poas syndrome so far :haha: hope you get your bfp soon :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I hope we both get our bfps real soon hon :kiss:
> 
> and yeah I knew I should have waited but it got the better of me.....I mean I got a delivery of x5 hpts this morning thru the post and so well I wanted to try one out :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have just got a pack of x50 arrggghhhhh:wacko:Click to expand...

LMAO and I thought I was dangerous with 5 :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry about your bfn Madly but definitely early days.

And I can't believe someone would order 50 tests!! Lol. I have one in my cupboard and a plan not to use any more than that. But...I want to test now. It's definitely too soon, af not due til at least 17th though think I ov'd on fri week ago so quite early. Maybe I'll need some of those 50 sending my way if I can't hold out!


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry about your bfn Madly but definitely early days.

And I can't believe someone would order 50 tests!! Lol. I have one in my cupboard and a plan not to use any more than that. But...I want to test now. It's definitely too soon, af not due til at least 17th though think I ov'd on fri week ago so quite early. Maybe I'll need some of those 50 sending my way if I can't hold out!


----------



## Bids

hahaha, I havent even got 1 test lol but hopefully that'll change next sat/sun when i get to buy one - please please stay away af, i really need a bfp this month just found out my best mate is pg.... fingers and toes crossed for us all xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

I'm doing a happy dance right now. Thought ov was yesterday, got sad because we didn't bd. Tested with opk today at 10 am both lines dark. At 11 am test line was darker than control on 3 tests. Grabbed dh, did quick seduction, and now have fingers crossed I caught egg in perfect timing! I have so much pma right now!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

goodluck mrsmmm

Me and you both Bids hon praying we both see those lovely two lines end of next week

Thank you PeanutBean....what can I say POAS WHORE!


----------



## mrsmmm

You have no idea how happy I am right now. I had given up hope I missed the silly egg or didn't OV at all. :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm very nervous, but I want a BFP! :blush::dust: to EVERY LADY for a BFP!!


Here's my opk. Look good?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0017.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mrsmmm said:


> You have no idea how happy I am right now. I had given up hope I missed the silly egg or didn't OV at all. :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm very nervous, but I want a BFP! :blush::dust: to EVERY LADY for a BFP!!
> 
> 
> Here's my opk. Look good?

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Those are like the best two lines ever hon until we get our :bfp:`s so I understand your excitment.......go get :sex:


----------



## RB1404

Spunky said:


> Danniii said:
> 
> 
> Oh really?!! I've yet to start really spending too much, just a few hpts and one opk so far. Looking into possible extra vitamins and stuff, although of course stressing is the worst thing, so I'm trying to take it easy!
> Haven't read all the dream stuff yet, but it seems like a fun distraction!
> xx
> 
> I haven't spent TOO much yet. Under $50 in the past 3/4 months, but I can see how it would add up over the months if I keep testing too much.Click to expand...


Hey Spunky & Dannii

I agree with both of you! My DH & I just started TTC a couple months ago and so far I've only bought 3 HPT's but I can see how it can quickly become an addiction. Yesterday I found myself on the "Pre-seed" wesite for over 30 mins reading other women's reviews. Now after being on BnB this morning I feel like I need to run to the shops and pick up some more "supplies" LOL! 

Well hopefully I don't get too stressed this month, or run out of money! On CD#8 and starting the BD today :) 

Good luck to you & everyone else for some great BD'ing and BFP's!! 

:thumbup:


----------



## loopylollipop

my 50 are only ic, i save the big expensive ones for when i have had a positive just so i can see the words - pregnant 1-2 weeks ahhhhhh :awww: i wish. thought about buying less, but knew would end up buying them again every month then end up getting expensive one cos think i can see a faint line and blah blah. so in end thought ic would be cheaper - only cost about £7-8 for all fifty. they are buggers for evap lines tho so there is a -sometimes painful - price. 

my af due on 17th too, am planning to test on 15th - made a promise to bids-girl!


----------



## mrsmmm

Thanks, Madly! I did :sex:! I didn't tell DH about the opk so he wouldn't get nervous. I am so excited! I don't think I've ever been able to time it this good before. Maybe Gemie and the other BFPs on the thread is really bringing good luck! :dust:


----------



## loopylollipop

mrsmmm said:


> You have no idea how happy I am right now. I had given up hope I missed the silly egg or didn't OV at all. :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm very nervous, but I want a BFP! :blush::dust: to EVERY LADY for a BFP!!
> 
> 
> Here's my opk. Look good?

oh am sooo please for you thats ace :happydance::thumbup:
its really hard wondering whether you caught the eggy or at least dtd around the right time. FAB Ov's - looking at those am wondering if i really ever had a positive never had one as good and definate as that one!
I peaked a little early with :sex:, nearly killed us - probably from thinking was getting positives when they were NEARLY positive. kept getting them day after day and head nearly exploded stressing wondering if had covered bases....kept saying - honey just once more, then again, and again , and again til he :cry::cry:


----------



## Spunky

RB1404 said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danniii said:
> 
> 
> Oh really?!! I've yet to start really spending too much, just a few hpts and one opk so far. Looking into possible extra vitamins and stuff, although of course stressing is the worst thing, so I'm trying to take it easy!
> Haven't read all the dream stuff yet, but it seems like a fun distraction!
> xx
> 
> I haven't spent TOO much yet. Under $50 in the past 3/4 months, but I can see how it would add up over the months if I keep testing too much.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Spunky & Dannii
> 
> I agree with both of you! My DH & I just started TTC a couple months ago and so far I've only bought 3 HPT's but I can see how it can quickly become an addiction. Yesterday I found myself on the "Pre-seed" wesite for over 30 mins reading other women's reviews. Now after being on BnB this morning I feel like I need to run to the shops and pick up some more "supplies" LOL!
> 
> Well hopefully I don't get too stressed this month, or run out of money! On CD#8 and starting the BD today :)
> 
> Good luck to you & everyone else for some great BD'ing and BFP's!!
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good for you stay strong! :thumbup: I too have found myself spending hours online researching and luckily talk myself out of buying most things. :haha: But it's hard to feel in control of something you have no control of. Which is why I am a poas addict. :blush:


----------



## mrsmmm

Lolli - Hugs to your OH!!! From CD 10 to today (CD 17), we managed to get in 5 BD sessions. I thought for sure I had done something wrong because I kept getting 2 lines, always with the test line slightly less dark or almost the same. I tested with that one at 11 am before getting in the shower, got out and saw the results....nearly fell over trying to get to DH to throw together some lame seduction. TTC is really a hilarious act! 

The only thing different I did this month was add EPO to the mix. I so hope you get a BFP!


----------



## loopylollipop

mrsmmm said:


> Lolli - Hugs to your OH!!! From CD 10 to today (CD 17), we managed to get in 5 BD sessions. I thought for sure I had done something wrong because I kept getting 2 lines, always with the test line slightly less dark or almost the same. I tested with that one at 11 am before getting in the shower, got out and saw the results....nearly fell over trying to get to DH to throw together some lame seduction. TTC is really a hilarious act!
> 
> The only thing different I did this month was add EPO to the mix. I so hope you get a BFP!

thanks - so does my OH but more so I will leave him alone! he is exhausted! it is so hard to make it feel spontaneous and romantic when two little pink lines hold you at randsome :gun:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Hello ladies! Finally back! been keeping myself occupied the last couple of days yesterday wedding today mother who doesnt have a clue about me ttcing tomorrow planning on cooking all my ds' food for the next couple of weeks then pop! it will be monday and testing day!

i really hope i get the op to test cos been getting cramps and white cm (normally get white cm a few days before af due) so not feeling MASSIVELY positive about it at the moment but trying to keep the PMA up!

Bids girl - some crazy dreams you having! i keep having those dreams that are so much like reality that you wake up thinking errrr what actually happened yesterday and what was in fact my brain?

madly - dont worry bout the bfn like you already know too early to test fingers crossed for the next few days though - you will prob be saying the exact same thing come Monday lol

super lolly - i did that to dh a couple of months ago he freaked! what again! no no no no no no no !

in the back of my head i know we timed it pretty much perfectly this time but after watching the great sperm race the other day (out of interest as to why its only 20-25% chance every month) i thought blimey! how the hell does anyone get pregnant!


----------



## Danniii

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> in the back of my head i know we timed it pretty much perfectly this time but after watching the great sperm race the other day (out of interest as to why its only 20-25% chance every month) i thought blimey! how the hell does anyone get pregnant!

Hahahahaaaa!!! I think I've seen that programme before, and I know what you mean! Almost makes you feel like giving up! Mind you, watching those programmes on women giving birth are pretty off-putting too... until you see the next pregnant lady or cute baby!:baby:

Loopylollipop, I can't believe you got 50 tests!!! I think it's probably a good idea though really, cos then you don't waste money on the more expensive ones unless you're pretty sure, and you get to test lots!!
I have one stashed in the bathroom, but haven't any real reason to use it...:cry:

Spunky and RB1404, I have a feeling my purse is going to get lighter as the months go on. I'm already looking into vitamins and supplements etc. I could see it all getting more important than food! lol! My poor DH...

Good Luck Mrsmmm!!
Hope to hear good news soon!


----------



## mrsmmm

Thanks so much! I'm hoping for good news as well!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mrsmmm said:


> Thanks, Madly! I did :sex:! I didn't tell DH about the opk so he wouldn't get nervous. I am so excited! I don't think I've ever been able to time it this good before. Maybe Gemie and the other BFPs on the thread is really bringing good luck! :dust:

:thumbup: Great hon and nice touch not telling DH about +OPK less pressure more :sex: :haha:

I have been on this my TTC journey with Gemie and Soulshaken for the last few months and they both got their :bfp:`s I am also sure that Ruskiegirl got hers too her chart is amazing............I hope they have set the ball rolling so to speak for the rest of us and even though I got :bfn: this morning I am hopeful and trying to remain positive that my lack of symptons may just be the best sympton yet :happydance: I am going to try (emphasis on TRY!) to not poahpt again until at least Thursday 
haha:!!!!!!!!!!!!) providing :witch: has taken a hike and doesnt arrive Wednesday!

Goodluck ladies and oodles of :dust: 

Bring on those :bfp:`s

EDIT; mrsmmm wanted to say that I also found the best time to test with an opk was about 11am too it seemed to give me the most accurate result....I would pee first thing in morning upon wakin and then hold and reduce fluid intake and test at 11-11.30am


----------



## mrsmmm

I'll keep that in mind about the 11 am testing.


----------



## Albi

loopylollipop said:


> did my nursing first, then after 10 years went back to school as a single mum and went to medical school. now a doctor, currently working in psychiatry -

Wow that's amazing


----------



## Albi

AF showed up today:(
So I'm back to ttcing this cycle


----------



## Spunky

Albi said:


> AF showed up today:(
> So I'm back to ttcing this cycle

Sorry :cry::hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw albi im sorry to hear that x :hugs:

im getting strong af cramps which is normal for me a few days before af so getting more and more sure that this month is not our month either :nope:

how is everyone else today?


----------



## topazicatzbet

im out too


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

:hugs::hugs:topazicatzbet: aw hun im really sorry! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nickib

Hello everyone this is my first post and im ttc in august waiting for ovu atm just checking for cm am hoping its between nxt thurs and sun sometime? i am 35 and am already blessed 3 lovely girls Lily 11, Kira 8, and Beth 6 and we def thought we had finished our family but i have been ultra broody for 2 years now and it has took me this long to get my hubby (who hasnt actually agreed for another yet) to even discuss the possibility with me, i did have my coil removed last month and had 1 monthly 1st day 29th july since so am hoping hubby will just have an accident one night nr to ovu, hears hoping !
Its been great to read everyones journeys i didnt know so many people would be doing the same thing at the same time x
Good luck to all out there trying


----------



## Vesta

BFN this morning. *sigh* Roll on cycle 6.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: for the bfns. 

I am rubbish and tested this morning, got bfn too but af not due tip 17th at least so not really surprising! Still got symptoms so not out of the race yet. Having a really blue day. Totally should not have tested just to add to it. Hope the rest of you feel happier today! And nice Sunday plans?

Welcome to the newbies.


----------



## sequeena

Big hugs to everyone :hugs: It WILL happen. Hopefully you'll get your :bfp: before you reach cycle 19 like me :haha:


----------



## loopylollipop

Morning guys..

awww bummer was hoping to log in with some more good news...

sorry topaz and albi :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: it takes a bit to get your head around it before you move on looking forward to getting chance to try again. chin up girls xxxx:flower::flower::flower - for those of us that get our :witch: in next week or too we will be joining you shortly xx 

peanut - still early girl i am due af on 17th too. would normally have done about 10 hpts by now (hence my stockpile) but it really messed with my head last month - esp as i am pretty sure had a chemical. wouldnt even known if hadnt tested so early and frequently. been quite liberating this month to try focus on other things. HOWEVER ..yesterday nips and (.)(.) bit sorry, grumpy as hell (pretty unusual for me) and SOOOO tired. that said, started new job this week and is quite stressful, woken today after good:sleep::sleep::sleep: and all symptoms gone!

have MAJOR cleaning weekend - OH recovered from his :sex: fest it seems, even been a bit flirty this am, and is a man on a mission to get rid of all our hoarded crap to get house ready for a :baby: - he was even putting stuff aside yesterday saying - this will come in handy doesnt matter if :blue: or :pink: . he is really keen on a little :pink: as we have 3 boys between us - mine now turned into a grumpy Kevin aged 15, his two are 12 and 3. so we are really blessed - but one of our own would be the best ever. We did have a missed mc to out little :angel: back in April at 10 weeks. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; let us have another chance .Ahhhhhh lets hope - this is :af: zone.

nicki - welcome :howdy:- hope your DH hops on board soon. it took a our :angel: for mine to realise it was something he really wanted, but wasnt happy at all initially (i got caught on mini pill) but came round quickly thank god. was alot of anger on my part when lost baby, felt it was his fault because he didnt want it. alot better thankfully now and now he knows it is what he wants. fingers crossed for you x

good luck everyone still to test - Madly am sure will happen soon :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i'm getting close to testing day (tomorrow 10dpo) part of me really wants to test tomorrow but the other part of me really doesnt because 1. if i get bfn then it kind of will shatter the illusion that i might be pregnant (even though it is early) 2. i dont want to be doing the whole is that a v v faint positive or evap line, convincing myself it is indeed pink and then af arriving next day x x x x dont know what to do for the best, im thinking wait until 12 dpo so it is ust that little bit more accurate - hmmmmmmm


----------



## Bids

yeah WAIT nomorenumbers its the best thing to do :D im trying to wait patiently until sunday but i'll prob test saturday at the earliest i'll be 1 or 3 days late on sat but im not feeling hopeful - think i have very very mild af pains :( good luck


----------



## loopylollipop

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> aw i'm getting close to testing day (tomorrow 10dpo) part of me really wants to test tomorrow but the other part of me really doesnt because 1. if i get bfn then it kind of will shatter the illusion that i might be pregnant (even though it is early) 2. i dont want to be doing the whole is that a v v faint positive or evap line, convincing myself it is indeed pink and then af arriving next day x x x x dont know what to do for the best, im thinking wait until 12 dpo so it is ust that little bit more accurate - hmmmmmmm

i know it is so hard. am going to try and hold out til 12dpo with the help of bids-girl. need to take strength from those who dont have my addiction. working ok so far - am (i think) 6dpo today. opks were confusing this month hence my s*^* fest so not really sure. after seeing Mrsmms though not sure have ever got a positive.

i found :bfn: over and over last months so stressful. as have said did get a faint one then -- (wtf) makes you crazy. and upsets you when otherwise would have been blissfully ignorant. then it goes...am i testing to early...waiting impatiently for next day...then again....then evaps...

try hold out til day 12 if you can!

OH just come in after having arguement with council workers at skip - he was told should not have child out of car (age 3) who was having fun throwing bit of cardboard in skip. H&S gone mad!! made me think of your neighbour too - :finger:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

right i will wait, i am going to take it one day at a time because i am a poas-aholic, i think i can manage not to tomorrow because the week has gone so fast that i think i can wait at least one more day! fx! Thanks BIDS!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Thanks too lolly! 

ha ha my neighbour knocked on our door the other night asking us to take our bins out! council only takes grass every two weeks hence it still being there jack ass! then he asked us why we hadnt cut HIS grass! He then asked us to not put our bin at the front to put it in our garden - wish i had been there! mh dh had JUST been told his nan was terminally ill! wish i had been there to say 1. your lawn your prob 2. my bin was out front to aid a guest find their way to my house 3. where was your community spirit when my and my husband spend 10 hours collectively digging out all the cars and the whole road when it snowed earlier in the year and 4. why do you care so much concentrate on your child!

argh they make us feel like the wayne and waynetta of the close! i hate hate hate snobs! they said to him oh we know you are busy . . . . . . errrrr you have no comprehesion of how busy we are mr i have time to take pimms and read in the garden! blah

sorry vent over! - its like freaking ramsay street here but filled with JUST the kennedys!


----------



## Bids

YES girls your both doing well keep it up im really proud of you :D - its a little too early and i want you to both see your bfp's this month so dont want you getting bfn's from testing too early, if you need me to send some superhero power your way then let me know but im sure you can manage it keep up the good work its only a few days xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Thanks bids girl! i think i may have to call on that super power on tuesday to stop me from poaspt! thing is because it is early i always think morning urine is the only one that would be potentially accurate, i think if i get myself into as much a tired state as possible i will just auto pilot to the loo and pee minus the pot and then not realise till like ten am! hmmm plan . . . .


----------



## loopylollipop

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> Thanks too lolly!
> 
> ha ha my neighbour knocked on our door the other night asking us to take our bins out! council only takes grass every two weeks hence it still being there jack ass! then he asked us why we hadnt cut HIS grass! He then asked us to not put our bin at the front to put it in our garden - wish i had been there! mh dh had JUST been told his nan was terminally ill! wish i had been there to say 1. your lawn your prob 2. my bin was out front to aid a guest find their way to my house 3. where was your community spirit when my and my husband spend 10 hours collectively digging out all the cars and the whole road when it snowed earlier in the year and 4. why do you care so much concentrate on your child!
> 
> argh they make us feel like the wayne and waynetta of the close! i hate hate hate snobs! they said to him oh we know you are busy . . . . . . errrrr you have no comprehesion of how busy we are mr i have time to take pimms and read in the garden! blah
> 
> sorry vent over! - its like freaking ramsay street here but filled with JUST the kennedys!

hahaha know what you mean. i am lucky most of our neighbours are lOVELY - came home yesterday to find one of them had put all our dry :hangwashing: into a bin bag on our doorstep as had started to :rain:- how sweet! now that is community spirit! one next door is a bit grumpy - wont speak to me for some reason but is dead friendly with everyone else drives me crazy! OH thought was me initially when he moved in then realised i was right - it was just me she doesnt speak too. is it cos she hears :sex::sex::sex: and she isnt getting any :haha::haha: oh i am mean stop it lolli stop it.

also had bin issues with her but she stopped when i parked the one she moved in front of my house right in front of her door so she couldnt get out :happydance::happydance: have chilled now and trying to make things harmonious - offered her a lovely cat carrier for free yesterday - she refused but feel have recouped some karma back!


----------



## KayCo

Hello everyone, can I please join you ladies?
I will be testing on Friday the 13th... hopefully it will bring me luck and not misery :flower:
I am 8dpo and I am feeling somewhat down as my temps have been dropping since 4DPO.
This is my 7 month off BC and first month of actively TTC!
Baby dust to all


----------



## Bids

ok if tuesdays going to be really hard for you then you can test on wednesday will that help having that in mind?? then once your through wed you can get to thurs lol 

one day at a time is the way forward - sounds like a plan getting up and not thinking about it straight away, hopefully you'll have a crazy dream monday night and wake up tuesday thinking of that instead hehe by the time you realise it will be too late...

well only a few days ladies i hope it hurries the f*^k up cos im getting bored now haha x


----------



## loopylollipop

KayCo said:


> Hello everyone, can I please join you ladies?
> I will be testing on Friday the 13th... hopefully it will bring me luck and not misery :flower:
> I am 8dpo and I am feeling somewhat down as my temps have been dropping since 4DPO.
> This is my 7 month off BC and first month of actively TTC!
> Baby dust to all

Kayco welcome :howdy: getting plenty of newbies lately its fab x
cant really comment on temps as dont do them, too obsessed with pee sticks...wont have time to do anything if i get into that as would also prob be done repetitively....GOOD LUCK for 13th - hope it is lucky for you - make sure you let us know!!


bids i know...its really dragging. gonna have to go get some housework done..OH making me feel quilty is now cleaning my car:blush:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Hello KayCo welcome!

Ha ha lolly! My husband was like i dont think the neighbours like us i thought they did until i said hi once and they just turned, looked at me and sneered i mean argh!

i think my good karma was buying a second bin to keep grass in and to cut his grass once (there is now a nice dividing line where i cut my grass weekly and he hasnt cut his since i cut it or him whos lazy now!) with that said his bin is inf front my gate and i cant get into my garden without pulling it into mine - when it rains i dont fancy pulling a muddy pram through the carpetted house - my karma is that no matter how much i want to plonkit in their garden i havent lol they are moving now anyway they sold their house and everything so fx they will be long gone soon, think i may stand on the porch with a glass of champagne and toast them when they leave, my leaving message being i really really hope you do not get the same welcome that we received from you! so long!

he he argh wanna poas! bad thoughts bad thoughts!


----------



## Bids

[/QUOTE]

Kayco welcome :howdy: getting plenty of newbies lately its fab x
cant really comment on temps as dont do them, too obsessed with pee sticks...wont have time to do anything if i get into that as would also prob be done repetitively....GOOD LUCK for 13th - hope it is lucky for you - make sure you let us know!!


bids i know...its really dragging. gonna have to go get some housework done..OH making me feel quilty is now cleaning my car:blush:[/QUOTE]

Welcome Kayco and good luck for 13th im hoping its lucky for me too as that is the day af should be due so fingers crossed :flower:

I know luckily last week went quite quick but i know this week will drag til wed and if af doesnt show up wed getting to fri will be a nightmare - terrible isnt it wishing your life away waiting for bfns or bfps lol i dont know how many more 2ww i can deal with??? I may have to take up poas addiction :haha: no really


----------



## KayCo

Oh tell me about obsessing, now all I can think about is TTC... POAS... BD... and all the associated acronyms 
I am so tempted to POAS but I do not have any HPT at home and will avoid all shops until Thursday or I may just fold and test early.


----------



## Bids

NO avoid the shops til thursday - your doing great - im putting my foot down this month with all you naughty early testers!!! WAIT WAIT WAIT and then you can TEST TEST TEST :D


----------



## little_star7

please add me to the list:flower:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

he he bids,i just went for a wee and peed in the pot thinking well its been over 4 hours u read somewhere that could work i went to rip open the test and then thought of you going :trouble::trouble::trouble::trouble::trouble: and it totally put me off :haha:


----------



## Bids

haha good good nomorenumbers and dont you forget it either :devil: x


----------



## PeanutBean

Don't do it numbers! I think I'm 9dpo today so we're the same. Learn from my bfn and wait. Maybe I'll wait til 12, Wednesday? Originally is was gonna be 17th. Will power fail. With Byron I always had a 30 day cycle so tested on day 31. Since Byron it's all over the show which is not helping with the will power. Well, I've no more tests so it'll have to wait tip I can buy one now anyway.

Welcome even more newbies!


----------



## Bids

go peanutbean - you can do it, wait til at least wednesday then... good luck


----------



## PeanutBean

DH retrieved my maternity clothes from the depths of storage today...


----------



## Bids

well that should keep you busy for a while then having a sort through :D


----------



## EmsyC

babywearinmum said:


> :thumbup: Fabulous!
> 
> Shall I do a list or something if more join in?
> 
> Its hopefully nothing serious, just something thats getting removed but It shouldn't effect us :sex: anyway! :haha:

Count me in too please xx:flower:


----------



## mrsmmm

Good morning, ladies! Welcome newbies and :hugs: to the AF and bfn crew. There. I covered my bases. 

I'm 2dpo. I'm going to stick w/ calendar that said ov was Fri. I yelled at dh to change trash bag last night. I'm terrible. I just hate the start of a 2ww. My ovs still hurt. Poas (opk) and line is lighter than control.


----------



## Bids

good luck mrsmmm im hoping the 2ww isnt as dull as always and goes very quick for you i dont think theres much worse than the bloody 2ww, i still have til at least friday before af may show!!!


----------



## mrsmmm

Bids, you aren't out till AF shows. :dust: for you!


----------



## Bids

Thanks i hope she doesnt show, she's due friday at the latest - this month i have not been symptom spotting and have no symptoms im hoping this is good for me :shrug: as usual only time will tell.....


----------



## loopylollipop

welcome even more newbies!! Bring us more PMA we are needing it..

Mrsmm - was reading back through Gemies posts and she had strong OV pains and babywearingmum said was a good sign - hopefully its right for you too xx:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## DaretoDream

officially 3 dpo today.


----------



## loopylollipop

DaretoDream said:


> officially 3 dpo today.


Good luck honey wow there is so many of us now some surely have to get more :bfp::bfp:


----------



## PeanutBean

The 2ww is way too long.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i find waiting to o the worst its just this month i know we could not have timed it any better so i wold say this 2ww is ten times worse lol!

bids is keeping me from poaspt i have no idea what you look like bids (im sure you are a b.e.a.utiful lady but your avatar popped into my head and i went argh! she's gona bite my head off if i dip this in that! lol lol lol i have a kate devil on one shoulder saying go on test and a bids angel on the other going noooooooo!


----------



## mrsmmm

Nomore- that made me lol. I love rotties (hope bids pup is rottie). I had one all through my childhood. Then just like Old Yeller he got rabies and my dad had to put him down. Sad. Haven't had a dog since, switched to cats.


----------



## Bids

i dont know when o is exactly but its all bad for me lol i think its the last few days waiting to see if af will show and then always being gutted when she does :(

im a typical 27 yr old blonde (dyed i might add).... angelic (so ive been told lol) with a devilsh streak haha and my dog may look scarily insane but she's much sweeter than me mwuhahahaha - but i hope you can hear me telling you ''NO.... WAIT, just a few more days'' you can do it i have faith and i know, you know im right :D 

plus look how busy you are ^^^^ - you just DONT have the time hehe


----------



## DaretoDream

mrsmmm your dog had rabies? omg- how did that happen? did they make you all get the vaccine and so forth?


----------



## DaretoDream

I'm going to need someone to help me NOT test also, because i just read my test strips and i can test as early as 7-10 dpo... that puts us at the 12th for 7 dpo and i have a bad feeling i'm going to test then! af is not due until the 19th. I'm screwed. I'm so testing before then.


----------



## Bids

mrsmmm said:


> Nomore- that made me lol. I love rotties (hope bids pup is rottie). I had one all through my childhood. Then just like Old Yeller he got rabies and my dad had to put him down. Sad. Haven't had a dog since, switched to cats.

yep she is a rottie and my baby (im hoping that will change soon) best dog ever in my opinion shes crazy, hiliarious and really sweet :flower: arrrr thats horrible about your rott :cry:


----------



## Bids

DaretoDream said:


> I'm going to need someone to help me NOT test also, because i just read my test strips and i can test as early as 7-10 dpo... that puts us at the 12th for 7 dpo and i have a bad feeling i'm going to test then! af is not due until the 19th. I'm screwed. I'm so testing before then.

Did you not see me put my foot down on testing early???? :haha: its forbidden... you should wait til the 15th but if thats too optimistic (see im trying to be reasonable here) then how does the 13th sound?? Im not bossy honestly lol


----------



## madcatwoman

anyone thought of cheating and using OPKs 1st?, as ive read they 'can' show a line when your pregnant as the hormone is pretty similar to the Ov hormone!.
Im thinking about it, dont want to waste my Pregnancy tests!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha bids! t

your doego looks lovely! xkx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

madctwoman: this was my thought whilst i was thinking of testing earlier today

no no no bids will kill me . . . . i know i will use an opk . . . she will still kill me . . . i have 5 whole preggo tests and if those run out THEN i can start using 1 of the 30 opks i have left . . . . no no no no no no she will STILL kill me! lol lol lol


----------



## DaretoDream

13th huh? I might be able to wait until then. :) I know how down i'll be if it's a :bfn: but i just can't wait. Glad to have found this forum though, because at least if i'm a loon- there are tons here with me. :) Poas addict for sure.


----------



## Bids

madcatwoman said:


> anyone thought of cheating and using OPKs 1st?, as ive read they 'can' show a line when your pregnant as the hormone is pretty similar to the Ov hormone!.
> Im thinking about it, dont want to waste my Pregnancy tests!

HEEYYY YOU... your my main ttc gal and here you are - well, well i dont know what to say :haha: 

i think you need to listen to nomorenumbers she seems to take me seriously and so she should :winkwink:

GIRLS THE FOOT IS DOWN NOW NO OPK'S OR HPT'S OKKKAYYYYYY!!!! 

Oh but dont be too scared to tell if you do test cos i want to know the answers hehe xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> anyone thought of cheating and using OPKs 1st?, as ive read they 'can' show a line when your pregnant as the hormone is pretty similar to the Ov hormone!.
> Im thinking about it, dont want to waste my Pregnancy tests!
> 
> HEEYYY YOU... your my main ttc gal and here you are - well, well i dont know what to say :haha:
> 
> i think you need to listen to nomorenumbers she seems to take me seriously and so she should :winkwink:
> 
> GIRLS THE FOOT IS DOWN NOW NO OPK'S OR HPT'S OKKKAYYYYYY!!!!
> 
> Oh but dont be too scared to tell if you do test cos i want to know the answers hehe xxClick to expand...

You dont scare me!!, you might look like a little fairy but i know different!!.
Actually, im worried if i did that i might jinx it all, so i probably wont anyway!


----------



## madcatwoman

christ, my ticker say 5 more days.....FIVE MORE DAYS?
why not call it five more months?!!!


----------



## mrsmmm

We got him his shots on a reg basis. Vet didn't know what happened. No I didn't get any shots. I'm with Bids though ladies that you should resist testing.


----------



## Bids

madcatwoman said:


> Bids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> anyone thought of cheating and using OPKs 1st?, as ive read they 'can' show a line when your pregnant as the hormone is pretty similar to the Ov hormone!.
> Im thinking about it, dont want to waste my Pregnancy tests!
> 
> HEEYYY YOU... your my main ttc gal and here you are - well, well i dont know what to say :haha:
> 
> i think you need to listen to nomorenumbers she seems to take me seriously and so she should :winkwink:
> 
> GIRLS THE FOOT IS DOWN NOW NO OPK'S OR HPT'S OKKKAYYYYYY!!!!
> 
> Oh but dont be too scared to tell if you do test cos i want to know the answers hehe xxClick to expand...
> 
> You dont scare me!!, you might look like a little fairy but i know different!!.
> Actually, im worried if i did that i might jinx it all, so i probably wont anyway!Click to expand...

haha a little fairy bless you :winkwink: - see look you cant now you have to wait cos if you dont what will i do??!!!! 

come one its 5 days youve got this far :thumbup: we can change it from the 15th to 14th but thats as far as im willing to go hehe 

damn your all turning me - theres too many of you that want to test early and im trying not to follow in your footsteps (that you havent taken yet this month and i really am proud) but come on now pull yourselves together!!!! :haha:


----------



## loopylollipop

glad everyone else is suffering too xx like nomorenumbers had an hpt in my mitts and then thought of bids-girl.....AND i have like MILLIONS so it wouldnt have been missed!


----------



## Bids

loopylollipop said:


> glad everyone else is suffering too xx like nomorenumbers had an hpt in my mitts and then thought of bids-girl.....AND i have like MILLIONS so it wouldnt have been missed!

yes but i'd know (and even though i wouldnt really) you'd only be disappointed with yourself for setting the trend back off by having everyone on a poas frenzie :haha: well done ladies i am sooooooo pleased with you all!!!

it'll be worth the wait :flower:


----------



## loopylollipop

thats exactly what i thought bids - makes it even harder for everyone not to test if i cave! will try keep my end up arrgggghhh


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> anyone thought of cheating and using OPKs 1st?, as ive read they 'can' show a line when your pregnant as the hormone is pretty similar to the Ov hormone!.
> Im thinking about it, dont want to waste my Pregnancy tests!
> 
> HEEYYY YOU... your my main ttc gal and here you are - well, well i dont know what to say :haha:
> 
> i think you need to listen to nomorenumbers she seems to take me seriously and so she should :winkwink:
> 
> GIRLS THE FOOT IS DOWN NOW NO OPK'S OR HPT'S OKKKAYYYYYY!!!!
> 
> Oh but dont be too scared to tell if you do test cos i want to know the answers hehe xxClick to expand...
> 
> You dont scare me!!, you might look like a little fairy but i know different!!.
> Actually, im worried if i did that i might jinx it all, so i probably wont anyway!Click to expand...
> 
> haha a little fairy bless you :winkwink: - see look you cant now you have to wait cos if you dont what will i do??!!!!
> 
> come one its 5 days youve got this far :thumbup: we can change it from the 15th to 14th but thats as far as im willing to go hehe
> 
> damn your all turning me - theres too many of you that want to test early and im trying not to follow in your footsteps (that you havent taken yet this month and i really am proud) but come on now pull yourselves together!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

you dont know what your missing fairy lady!
I might send you a little stick to try, you might like it!


----------



## Bids

haha NOOOOOO cat dont do that to me, it'll start the addiction off instantly im sure - on second thoughts hmmmm i bet it would feel goooood.... NO i must be the strong one here!!!

not long now ladies xx


----------



## KayCo

madcatwoman said:


> christ, my ticker say 5 more days.....FIVE MORE DAYS?
> why not call it five more months?!!!

Madcatwoman, I will also be testing in 5 years (sorry meant 5 days). We can be testing buddies but I don't know if I can hold out till then!!! But peeing on a stick has been outlawed by BIDS so I guess WE HAVE TO WAIT!!!


----------



## Bids

Thanks Kayco - i like your style!!! you learn quickly my friend hehe 

but yes there are lots of us testing in 5 days its not that far away ;).... not when this is my SEVENTH 2WW GRRRRR ARRRGGGHHHH just hoping it will all be our last 2ww!!!!


----------



## KayCo

Bids said:


> Thanks Kayco - i like your style!!! you learn quickly my friend hehe
> 
> but yes there are lots of us testing in 5 days its not that far away ;).... not when this is my SEVENTH 2WW GRRRRR ARRRGGGHHHH just hoping it will all be our last 2ww!!!!

This is my first official 2WW and boy is it tough!!!I hope you get your :bfp: soon. This is not for sissies I tell you!


----------



## Bids

it does weirdly get easier as i think you lose hope as it goes on, so now i tend not to symptom spot etc and get on with it the best i can lol easier said than done though!!

Well good luck and i hope this is your first and last 2ww that would be wonderful!!!


----------



## mrsmmm

That's what kills me about DH. He doesn't want to know when I'm directly Ov'ing so he won't get nervous. Meanwhile, I'm left to track it like my mom tracked my curfew. Then, he doesn't want me ss and driving him mad to look at my bbs and see if they look different. MEANWHILE, I'm left to stare at them for a good 5 minutes every morning from every angle wondering if they are bigger. 

So, I agree the 2ww is NOT for sissies.


----------



## Spunky

KayCo - I'm 8 months off of BC, and 2nd month ttc, we're pretty close! Welcome


----------



## Spunky

DaretoDream said:


> I'm going to need someone to help me NOT test also, because i just read my test strips and i can test as early as 7-10 dpo... that puts us at the 12th for 7 dpo and i have a bad feeling i'm going to test then! af is not due until the 19th. I'm screwed. I'm so testing before then.

I'm ttc #1, cycle 2 also, and am now officially 3dpo. I'm hoping to wait until Sunday the 15th, a week from today. How about we start then? 10dpo, still early, but I don't think I'll be able to hold out past that as I was poas 6 or 7dpo last month :blush:


----------



## KayCo

Spunky said:


> KayCo - I'm 8 months off of BC, and 2nd month ttc, we're pretty close! Welcome

Thank you Spunky, has your cycle gone back to 'normal'? After so many years on BC I really don't know what normal is for me but I do Ov every month but it has ranged from Day 16 earliest to Day 20.
My luteal phase is pretty constant though but is rather on the short side = 12 days. I am over analyzing everything I know... but it is hard not to. Oh I need patience


----------



## Spunky

KayCo said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> KayCo - I'm 8 months off of BC, and 2nd month ttc, we're pretty close! Welcome
> 
> Thank you Spunky, has your cycle gone back to 'normal'? After so many years on BC I really don't know what normal is for me but I do Ov every month but it has ranged from Day 16 earliest to Day 20.
> My luteal phase is pretty constant though but is rather on the short side = 12 days. I am over analyzing everything I know... but it is hard not to. Oh I need patienceClick to expand...

I was on it 7 years, don't really remember what normal was, and certianly wasn't aware of ovulating then. I think I've mostly evened out, though I never know when I'm going to start my period some months 25 some 31. I've ov'd between cd 15 and 19 and now according to Fertitlity Friend Online cd12. My luteal phase has been about 10-12 days depending on the month, that has me a little worried, but I'm going to give it a few months before I start looking into supplements.


----------



## KayCo

mrsmmm said:


> That's what kills me about DH. He doesn't want to know when I'm directly Ov'ing so he won't get nervous. Meanwhile, I'm left to track it like my mom tracked my curfew. Then, he doesn't want me ss and driving him mad to look at my bbs and see if they look different. MEANWHILE, I'm left to stare at them for a good 5 minutes every morning from every angle wondering if they are bigger.
> 
> So, I agree the 2ww is NOT for sissies.

mrsmmm, every niggle, sneeze, cough, hunger pang, goes right into 'early pregnancy' symptom whilst my DH has asked that we 'take it easy' and let nature take it course. I don't want to make it a project and would really like to keep the whole experience joyful but GOOGLE sucks as I now know too much about TTC.


----------



## Spunky

Jeez everyone! I wake up and there's 60 new posts!! 

Bids - What a task master!! :haha: We're all thankful there's someone with a voice of reason though!

*How accurate is Fertility Friend Online?* I'm temping for the first time ever this month. I entered my temp today and BAM now I'm considered 3DPO. 3?!?! Those three days went fast considering I thought the opks were getting darker. Today it was definitly lighter, and I haven't bd since thursday, which apparently was my ovulation day. I thought we'd be like last month and doing it like :bunny: But we only had :sex: three times in the 5 day window and once was with lube (TMI, I know, but then I shouldn't count that, right? Don't they say that regular lube kills the sperm? I thought I was going to ovulate a week later so I didn't think twice about using it, now I'm :cry:)... *Should I count myself out for the most part?* Or will :sex: the day of ovulation be good enough possibly? :cry::sad2: Only one more week to go before I start testing. Bids- I can only hold out until 10dpo, if I even make it that long, but I'm going to give it a go since my confidence in this month has gone way down.


----------



## MTO84

Hi all, i was trying to stay off bnb this month as last month i became super obsessed with symptom spotting, reading everyone elses symptoms ect, however im now about 3 dpo and i cant resist, i need people to vent my worries/excitement too!!! good luck to all, heres hoping for plenty :BFP:s this month!!! x


----------



## KayCo

MTO84 said:


> Hi all, i was trying to stay off bnb this month as last month i became super obsessed with symptom spotting, reading everyone elses symptoms ect, however im now about 3 dpo and i cant resist, i need people to vent my worries/excitement too!!! good luck to all, heres hoping for plenty :BFP:s this month!!! x

Hi MTO84, I can relate to what you are saying, I am already obsessing and this is only month 1 of active TTC for me. Hopefully it won't be too long till we all get :bfp:


----------



## Wishonastar

Can I join the Sunday 15th testing club please! Going to do my best to lock my ultra-sensitive strips away til then - Bids can you come round to my house please and hide the keys?! Lol. My OH has been away since dpo1 & I've had nothing to do but ss & daydream - going slowly mad! Had tight muscles in tummy since dpo2 and bizzarely the cat won't stop following me round the house (does she know something I don't??).. 

Baby dust to all :kiss:


----------



## madcatwoman

looks like sunday the 15th it is, going to be a popular day that!


----------



## loopylollipop

there should ne plenty of positives hopefully then ! roll on 15th...


----------



## madcatwoman

loopylollipop said:


> there should ne plenty of positives hopefully then ! roll on 15th...

i think i need to be more positive about the positives


----------



## loopylollipop

madcatwoman said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> there should ne plenty of positives hopefully then ! roll on 15th...
> 
> i think i need to be more positive about the positivesClick to expand...

am trying PMA super hard:thumbup:
way i figure it - given the looonnngg list of names on first page -plus all those joined since, and only x2 :bfp: there HAS -statistically speaking - to be more !!!!!!!!!! Bring it on ya ya ya

my house is sparkly clean - even down to kitchen units cleaned, weed and feed on grass - all to prevent poas - how sad! OH happy though looks nice :smug:


----------



## Wishonastar

Ha, yep, i've been madly cleaning too for something to take my mind off things - OH will be pleased when he gets home tm!


----------



## Bids

haha spunky ''task master'' i think i like that more than being a superhero actually can i be both - yes i am hoping to stick in all of your subconcious's being that little voice or a REALLY LOUD one depending on whats your thing lol saying ''NOOOO DONT DO IT'' and then my dog talking voice of ''WAIT, WAIT'' 

wishonastar the above is for you as well unless you want to post the keys but for now im going to trust you so you better not let me and the rest of the good as gold ladies down hehe OK!!! and I hope the cats right she can be your test for now!!!

Loving you lot and we will be getting bfp's and if we dont hey at least it was a laugh instead of just sitting there poking any part of your body that may have something to do with being pregnant 

roll on 15th :D


----------



## madcatwoman

loopylollipop said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> there should ne plenty of positives hopefully then ! roll on 15th...
> 
> i think i need to be more positive about the positivesClick to expand...
> 
> am trying PMA super hard:thumbup:
> way i figure it - given the looonnngg list of names on first page -plus all those joined since, and only x2 :bfp: there HAS -statistically speaking - to be more !!!!!!!!!! Bring it on ya ya ya
> 
> my house is sparkly clean - even down to kitchen units cleaned, weed and feed on grass - all to prevent poas - how sad! OH happy though looks nice :smug:Click to expand...

jesus, i'll have to feed and weed my lawns seeing how its helped you!


----------



## babywearinmum

wow sorry girls I will go back and update the list!! sorry been so busy xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies,

Gosh I spend the day at work and return to a 100 or so new posts :lol: I have had a :rofl: might I add catching up! you Ladies are an amazing bunch :kiss:

Ok Bids so I need some :help:...........I am cd30 ?14dpo and expecting :af: on wednesday :thumbup: I got :bfn: yesterday and for my own sanity I need to avoid poahpt but I am already getting urges to `do` my frer with fmu tomorrow morning :dohh: now I`m with nomorenumbers on this one - fmu is the only pee that is guaranteed an accurate result and so I know as long as I make it to the bathroom and pee instantly on waking (without heading striaght for my stash first!) I will be ok! I hovered a little this morning brushing my teeth etc before peeing but gained control and told myself `PUT THE FRER DOWN AND STEP AWAY!` :rofl: and hey it worked :smug: not sure if it will tomorrow morning though I can feel myself on that little slope to POASDOM :dohh: I know if I can get through tomorrow, its my day off aswell so major temptation I will be way too busy to test tuesday and wednesday morning (new major project at work!) and make it to thursday easily :thumbup:


----------



## babywearinmum

ok I have updated, if I have missed anyone please shout!

Oh and CONGRATULATIONS to Gemie!!!!! on your beautiful :bfp: !!!! I have popped it on the first page.

Madly hun I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and all those in the 2ww! we need lots more bfps girls!


I'm still waiting on af, and unsure ive even ov'd. I am having af signs but I just feel abit down. I want the witch!!! :(


----------



## loopylollipop

babywearinmum said:


> ok I have updated, if I have missed anyone please shout!
> 
> Oh and CONGRATULATIONS to Gemie!!!!! on your beautiful :bfp: !!!! I have popped it on the first page.
> 
> Madly hun I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and all those in the 2ww! we need lots more bfps girls!
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on af, and unsure ive even ov'd. I am having af signs but I just feel abit down. I want the witch!!! :(

sorry to feel you are feeling a bit down, sounds like you have been really busy. been itchin to see another BFP on that front page. when is af due? maybe still hope? :kiss::kiss:


----------



## babywearinmum

:hugs: cheers hun

I haven't had my first post partum af since DDs birth and im bfing.

I am taking vitex in hope it kick starts it, I was in hossy last week and hoped the night away would start ov (due to not bfing) although ive missed a few days or more temping I seem to have a shift to indicate ov? and tied it in with the ew I had last week.

I am getting a little crampy, but not enough to make me think shes coming :cry:

My womb is crying to grow another! :sad2:

How are you loopy hun? :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

babywearinmum said:


> :hugs: cheers hun
> 
> I haven't had my first post partum af since DDs birth and im bfing.
> 
> I am taking vitex in hope it kick starts it, I was in hossy last week and hoped the night away would start ov (due to not bfing) although ive missed a few days or more temping I seem to have a shift to indicate ov? and tied it in with the ew I had last week.
> 
> I am getting a little crampy, but not enough to make me think shes coming :cry:
> 
> My womb is crying to grow another! :sad2:
> 
> How are you loopy hun? :hugs:

:hugs: So sorry your feeling a little down hon :kiss:


----------



## babywearinmum

MADLYTTC said:


> babywearinmum said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: cheers hun
> 
> I haven't had my first post partum af since DDs birth and im bfing.
> 
> I am taking vitex in hope it kick starts it, I was in hossy last week and hoped the night away would start ov (due to not bfing) although ive missed a few days or more temping I seem to have a shift to indicate ov? and tied it in with the ew I had last week.
> 
> I am getting a little crampy, but not enough to make me think shes coming :cry:
> 
> My womb is crying to grow another! :sad2:
> 
> How are you loopy hun? :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: So sorry your feeling a little down hon :kiss:Click to expand...

Thank you Madly :hugs:


----------



## MrsPOP

Hello,

Its my first post on here. Just wanted to say Hi to all the people TTC this Aug-Sept. Ive only been actively TTCing for a couple of days, had my Mirena taken out on Thursday. It'd be hard to know when Im testing as I havent had AF properly for 4 years with the Mirena.I think I had a little AF last week so Im probably CD 10ish. Ive bought some OPKs but not sure when I should use them at present. I did have a negative OPK today. Ive also got a thermometer so I will be doing my BBT every morning.

Just want to wish everyone luck on the TTC trail!!

Laura x


----------



## mrsmmm

Well, my house is pretty clean as well, even DH's office. I love having a clean house, but I'd rather just have a BFP. Seriously. I just watched "The Business of Being Born." Good film. Took an hr and 1/2 of me being off Google. It made me even more excited to have a home or birth center birth and stay out of the hospital. Wait, I need to be pg first. 

I'll be 9 dpo on the 15th. Hmmm, could use an ic at that point just to join in on the fun.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hello madly! dont do it!!!!!!! part of me thinks that if i poas tomorrow then i will get it out of my system and may even be able to put off doing another right up to friday - 15dpo - will see in the morning . . . . . its like chocolate, if i have a small cube when i first want it i can have no chocolate for days, but if i leave it and leave it and start craving it before you know it i have chuffed down an entire chuffing family sized bar in no more than 2mins!


----------



## babywearinmum

MrsPOP said:


> Hello,
> 
> Its my first post on here. Just wanted to say Hi to all the people TTC this Aug-Sept. Ive only been actively TTCing for a couple of days, had my Mirena taken out on Thursday. It'd be hard to know when Im testing as I havent had AF properly for 4 years with the Mirena.I think I had a little AF last week so Im probably CD 10ish. Ive bought some OPKs but not sure when I should use them at present. I did have a negative OPK today. Ive also got a thermometer so I will be doing my BBT every morning.
> 
> Just want to wish everyone luck on the TTC trail!!
> 
> Laura x

Welcome Laura, would you like me to add you to the list?



mrsmmm said:


> Well, my house is pretty clean as well, even DH's office. I love having a clean house, but I'd rather just have a BFP. Seriously. I just watched "The Business of Being Born." Good film. Took an hr and 1/2 of me being off Google. It made me even more excited to have a home or birth center birth and stay out of the hospital. Wait, I need to be pg first.
> 
> I'll be 9 dpo on the 15th. Hmmm, could use an ic at that point just to join in on the fun.

Ive had a home birth, it was AMAZING! :happydance: I had a birth pool in my front room and everything, Perfect!

I am planning to do it again when I am lucky to get pg again!


----------



## DaretoDream

mrsmmm- sorry to ask but, how did they find out he had it? i work at a clinic and this just seems very weird to me.


----------



## loopylollipop

babywearinmum said:


> :hugs: cheers hun
> 
> I haven't had my first post partum af since DDs birth and im bfing.
> 
> I am taking vitex in hope it kick starts it, I was in hossy last week and hoped the night away would start ov (due to not bfing) although ive missed a few days or more temping I seem to have a shift to indicate ov? and tied it in with the ew I had last week.
> 
> I am getting a little crampy, but not enough to make me think shes coming :cry:
> 
> My womb is crying to grow another! :sad2:
> 
> How are you loopy hun? :hugs:

hey...glad to see you back! hope you are feeling a little better after the op. i dont temp - too obsessed with poas so not ready to cope with another addiction! so not sure about what ups and downs mean, but i guess if fits with ew then maybe a good thing???

i know sooooo much what you mean about womb crying out - been like this since my missed mc, really really missed being pregnant, if only for 10 weeks. always felt something was gonna go wrong in that pregnancy, but still hurt bad when confirmed what i knew deep down. and i missed my porn star (.)(.) boy i loved those babies and so did OH :haha::rofl: usually a B cup so doesnt take much to please me!

nips sore, some mild cramping, headache for 2days, creamy sticky cm, OOOHHH i forgot i am NOT NOT symptom spotting am I???


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

DaretoDream said:


> mrsmmm- sorry to ask but, how did they find out he had it? i work at a clinic and this just seems very weird to me.

Sorry hon confused.com what is your post it relation too :dohh: am I missing something again :shrug: babybrain before a baby excellent :haha:

nomorenumbers I agree little and often then no addiciton or indeed temptation.....I am really really hoping I can avoid poahpt tomorrow morning!

Confession I feel :sick: right now but not one bit like last month.....NO NO NO NO STOP SS AND GETTING YOUR HOPES UP GIRL! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH :loopy: LADY ON THREAD


----------



## MrsPOP

baby wearing mum, I would like to be on the list but I will have no idea when I will be testing yet until either AF turns up or my BBT/OPK goes positive on me. I'll let you know when I know testing is due...hopefully I will have the regular cycles I had before the Mirena. Im hoping this wont take too long though, the reason I had the Mirena was because my periods were AWFUL!


----------



## Bids

MADLY DO NOT DO IT - please :D once one of you gives in you'll all be at it lol so its upto you and nomorenumbers to keep it up - come on you can do, its just 3 days be here before you know it i promise xxx

Daretodream is asking how mrsmmm rottie got rabies i think lol

gooooo ladies xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

Honestly, I couldn't tell you. I was 12 or 13 when he died. That was 15 years ago. 

Madly, stay away from the hpt.


----------



## babywearinmum

loopylollipop said:


> babywearinmum said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: cheers hun
> 
> I haven't had my first post partum af since DDs birth and im bfing.
> 
> I am taking vitex in hope it kick starts it, I was in hossy last week and hoped the night away would start ov (due to not bfing) although ive missed a few days or more temping I seem to have a shift to indicate ov? and tied it in with the ew I had last week.
> 
> I am getting a little crampy, but not enough to make me think shes coming :cry:
> 
> My womb is crying to grow another! :sad2:
> 
> How are you loopy hun? :hugs:
> 
> hey...glad to see you back! hope you are feeling a little better after the op. i dont temp - too obsessed with poas so not ready to cope with another addiction! so not sure about what ups and downs mean, but i guess if fits with ew then maybe a good thing???
> 
> i know sooooo much what you mean about womb crying out - been like this since my missed mc, really really missed being pregnant, if only for 10 weeks. always felt something was gonna go wrong in that pregnancy, but still hurt bad when confirmed what i knew deep down. and i missed my porn star (.)(.) boy i loved those babies and so did OH :haha::rofl: usually a B cup so doesnt take much to please me!
> 
> nips sore, some mild cramping, headache for 2days, creamy sticky cm, OOOHHH i forgot i am NOT NOT symptom spotting am I???Click to expand...

Well I have been temping on and off for about 3 years! and when ttc it SAVES my sanity! I don't know for certain if I have ov'd otherwise as you can get a surge and hear up to ov and not actually ov! so it just helps to know. But as you can see I missed days so I am clueless :dohh:

Aw hun I had a blighted ovum before getting pg with DD 2, I was like it after and was desprete to get pg again. 

Oh Yes wait till you are pg again and your milk comes in! wow! I love my bfing boobs (was an A cup before babies) now they are two sizes bigger and just fab!

I hope yours and Madly symptoms are signs of impending bfp!!! 
My first sign was vinegary smelling cm (tmi lol :blush: ) it was really strong when pg with DD2 I tested and got my bfp.

So thats what I will be looking out for when I eventually get in the ov run! :happydance:


----------



## mrsmmm

babywearinmum - I'd love to do it. Our house isn't that big in the bedroom (king size bed kills the space in there). My other options would be living room or dining room area.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ah i thought i had missed something too lol! now it makes sense!

i will try i promise! just need to put preg tests and pot downstairs tonight which i would never be able to get to in time in the am - i am one of those people who wakes and has to run to make it lol lol lol x k x


----------



## babywearinmum

MrsPOP said:


> baby wearing mum, I would like to be on the list but I will have no idea when I will be testing yet until either AF turns up or my BBT/OPK goes positive on me. I'll let you know when I know testing is due...hopefully I will have the regular cycles I had before the Mirena. Im hoping this wont take too long though, the reason I had the Mirena was because my periods were AWFUL!

Well I haven't added testing days anyway hun so no worries there :hugs:

I wish you a very very quick ttc journey! :thumbup: and I will add you x


----------



## babywearinmum

mrsmmm said:


> babywearinmum - I'd love to do it. Our house isn't that big in the bedroom (king size bed kills the space in there). My other options would be living room or dining room area.

No mine wasn't and the midwives preferd that I was downstairs anyway (closer to the door incase of emergency) the labour was very quick, but very calm and relaxed. I was in labour in the middle of a shift change and had 6 midwives in my house at one point :haha: they were lovely. But I didn't care I was high on endorphins! :haha:

I am a huge homebirth fan


----------



## Bids

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> ah i thought i had missed something too lol! now it makes sense!
> 
> i will try i promise! just need to put preg tests and pot downstairs tonight which i would never be able to get to in time in the am - i am one of those people who wakes and has to run to make it lol lol lol x k x

loving that plan go do it now before you forget - and yes thats an order hehehe :thumbup:

im like that first thing always lol x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Bids said:


> MADLY DO NOT DO IT - please :D once one of you gives in you'll all be at it lol so its upto you and nomorenumbers to keep it up - come on you can do, its just 3 days be here before you know it i promise xxx
> 
> Daretodream is asking how mrsmmm rottie got rabies i think lol
> 
> gooooo ladies xxx

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooo pressure then bids hon, I mean if I`m jeopardising the whole thread how can I dare poahpt now :rofl: but do you know that sort of pressure might just do the trick :thumbup:

COME ON LADIES.................LOTS OF :bfp:`S IN THE PIPELINE I AM SURE OF IT!


----------



## Bids

LMAO thats the plan Madly ;) - im good with my people skills hehe lol xx


----------



## babywearinmum

Bids said:


> NOMORENUMBERS said:
> 
> 
> ah i thought i had missed something too lol! now it makes sense!
> 
> i will try i promise! just need to put preg tests and pot downstairs tonight which i would never be able to get to in time in the am - i am one of those people who wakes and has to run to make it lol lol lol x k x
> 
> loving that plan go do it now before you forget - and yes thats an order hehehe :thumbup:
> 
> im like that first thing always lol xClick to expand...

Oh how do you ladies have the will power! I would of peed on the stick like 4 times already :haha:

I used to make sure I had a supply of opks to use as early pg tests too :blush: just to overcome the urge!


----------



## PeanutBean

Babywearinmum sorry you're feeling down, it's amazing you hadn't had your ppaf yet, I got mine at 9 weeks after the birth despite BF! I wish it would've stayed away longer, it was a real nightmare the first few months and isn't great even now.

Welcome to even more newbies, what a busy month!

I've just had some pretty devastating news - someone's set fire to our boy's nursery. All the brand new outside equipment is destroyed and much of the inside stuff is damaged from smoke and water. They have just done up the whole nursery in the past three weeks or so. :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> ah i thought i had missed something too lol! now it makes sense!
> 
> i will try i promise! just need to put preg tests and pot downstairs tonight which i would never be able to get to in time in the am - i am one of those people who wakes and has to run to make it lol lol lol x k x

LMAO....I NEARLY CHOKED ON A CHIP! :haha:


----------



## babywearinmum

PeanutBean said:


> Babywearinmum sorry you're feeling down, it's amazing you hadn't had your ppaf yet, I got mine at 9 weeks after the birth despite BF! I wish it would've stayed away longer, it was a real nightmare the first few months and isn't great even now.
> 
> Welcome to even more newbies, what a busy month!
> 
> I've just had some pretty devastating news - someone's set fire to our boy's nursery. All the brand new outside equipment is destroyed and much of the inside stuff is damaged from smoke and water. They have just done up the whole nursery in the past three weeks or so. :cry:

:hugs: Thanks hun, yeah I know it came when DD1 was 10 months when bfing so im stumped! :dohh: DD2 is 13 months now and shes still not here, not even with the night away or the vitex :dohh: I guess nature just wants me to wait a little longer :cry:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha babywearin, i have 5 strip preg tests left and like 30 opk, and we all know what will happen when hpts run out! thats why trying not to poashpt cos i dont think i would believe an opk pos especially if really faint, i have really faint lines on opk for most of cycle so would only make me order more hpts

would be fantastic if i didnt have to order any more test sticks of anything!

aw babywearin, its ok, it does sound like your body is just gearing itself back up again, all though my cycles are still different each month by a few days in terms of hormonal-ness and flow (tmi) etc i have only really just got back on track in the ladt few months, i had a lot of trauma during and after pregnancy and although i wanted another my body has made me wait - i am sure that you will be quicker than i was especially if you are taking any special vits etc x k x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> Babywearinmum sorry you're feeling down, it's amazing you hadn't had your ppaf yet, I got mine at 9 weeks after the birth despite BF! I wish it would've stayed away longer, it was a real nightmare the first few months and isn't great even now.
> 
> Welcome to even more newbies, what a busy month!
> 
> I've just had some pretty devastating news - someone's set fire to our boy's nursery. All the brand new outside equipment is destroyed and much of the inside stuff is damaged from smoke and water. They have just done up the whole nursery in the past three weeks or so. :cry:

omg hon this is terrible........how could someone do that to lo`s who live for nursery :growlmad:


----------



## Bids

babywearinmum said:


> Bids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOMORENUMBERS said:
> 
> 
> ah i thought i had missed something too lol! now it makes sense!
> 
> i will try i promise! just need to put preg tests and pot downstairs tonight which i would never be able to get to in time in the am - i am one of those people who wakes and has to run to make it lol lol lol x k x
> 
> loving that plan go do it now before you forget - and yes thats an order hehehe :thumbup:
> 
> im like that first thing always lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh how do you ladies have the will power! I would of peed on the stick like 4 times already :haha:
> 
> I used to make sure I had a supply of opks to use as early pg tests too :blush: just to overcome the urge!Click to expand...

I think its cos i dont opk's so am not it the habit YET lol so thought i'd try get everyone to save a few £££ or $$$ this month and have a test off :haha:

fingers crossed xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

MADLYTTC said:


> NOMORENUMBERS said:
> 
> 
> ah i thought i had missed something too lol! now it makes sense!
> 
> i will try i promise! just need to put preg tests and pot downstairs tonight which i would never be able to get to in time in the am - i am one of those people who wakes and has to run to make it lol lol lol x k x
> 
> LMAO....I NEARLY CHOKED ON A CHIP! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha:

it will be the only thing that stops me! no downstairs loo you see!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I love this thread Ladies and all of you :hugs: I always LMAO reading your posts and this is the welcome PMA boost I need right now! Holding things together after our loss last cycle and you amazing Ladies are helping me every step of the way :kiss:


----------



## babywearinmum

MADLYTTC said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> Babywearinmum sorry you're feeling down, it's amazing you hadn't had your ppaf yet, I got mine at 9 weeks after the birth despite BF! I wish it would've stayed away longer, it was a real nightmare the first few months and isn't great even now.
> 
> Welcome to even more newbies, what a busy month!
> 
> I've just had some pretty devastating news - someone's set fire to our boy's nursery. All the brand new outside equipment is destroyed and much of the inside stuff is damaged from smoke and water. They have just done up the whole nursery in the past three weeks or so. :cry:
> 
> omg hon this is terrible........how could someone do that to lo`s who live for nursery :growlmad:Click to expand...

Oh Peanut how did I miss this :dohh:

That is awful! did they get any of it on CCTV? or any idea who did it?



Bids said:


> babywearinmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOMORENUMBERS said:
> 
> 
> ah i thought i had missed something too lol! now it makes sense!
> 
> i will try i promise! just need to put preg tests and pot downstairs tonight which i would never be able to get to in time in the am - i am one of those people who wakes and has to run to make it lol lol lol x k x
> 
> loving that plan go do it now before you forget - and yes thats an order hehehe :thumbup:
> 
> im like that first thing always lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh how do you ladies have the will power! I would of peed on the stick like 4 times already :haha:
> 
> I used to make sure I had a supply of opks to use as early pg tests too :blush: just to overcome the urge!Click to expand...
> 
> I think its cos i dont opk's so am not it the habit YET lol so thought i'd try get everyone to save a few £££ or $$$ this month and have a test off :haha:
> 
> fingers crossed xxClick to expand...

Oh then keep AWAY from the opks :haha: its addictive :haha:

Fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## mrsmmm

Peanut - that is terrible! :hugs:

I have one FRER and about 5 or 6 ic tests. I refuse to buy more as I am determined to get a BFP this month. If no BFP, I'm getting wasted and spending hpt money on that. :drunk:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

MADLYTTC said:


> I love this thread Ladies and all of you :hugs: I always LMAO reading your threads and this is the welcome PMA boost I need right now! Holding things together after our loss next cycle and you amazing Ladies are helping me every step of the way :kiss:

aw madly! actually it is the best thing i did coming on to this thread, i was starting to feel swamped by ttcing but now feel as good as if it were the first month again! loving it! so thanks to all you ladies too x k x


----------



## babywearinmum

mrsmmm said:


> Peanut - that is terrible! :hugs:
> 
> I have one FRER and about 5 or 6 ic tests. I refuse to buy more as I am determined to get a BFP this month. If not, I'm getting wasted. :drunk:

I have 1 test upstairs and about 30 opks (need them :blush: ) I wont buy anymore pg tests though as I just get too stressed (well when I do decide to ov :wacko: )

Fingers crossed that you wont be getting wasted as you will be pg hun ! :kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOMORENUMBERS said:
> 
> 
> ah i thought i had missed something too lol! now it makes sense!
> 
> i will try i promise! just need to put preg tests and pot downstairs tonight which i would never be able to get to in time in the am - i am one of those people who wakes and has to run to make it lol lol lol x k x
> 
> LMAO....I NEARLY CHOKED ON A CHIP! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha:
> 
> it will be the only thing that stops me! no downstairs loo you see!Click to expand...

Me neither hon so maybe I should hide my hpts in the cellar or better still go put them in DH`s car (I dont drive!) theres no way I will be running out there to get one in the morning plus hey he will have already left for work by the time I get up :happydance:............but then by doing that I would be confessing to him I am a poas whore and I dont want to do that :dohh: he will think hes married to a :loopy: lady :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Bids

awww bless you all - your all so great :D I love this thread 

cant wait til the test off hahaha

xx


----------



## Bids

hahaha right madly off you go - no messing about put them somewhere you wont be able to get them in time - we sound like old ladies with bladder problems lmao!!!


----------



## mrsmmm

Bids- how are you resisting ss?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mrsmmm said:


> Peanut - that is terrible! :hugs:
> 
> I have one FRER and about 5 or 6 ic tests. I refuse to buy more as I am determined to get a BFP this month. If no BFP, I'm getting wasted and spending hpt money on that. :drunk:

Me too hon :drunk: as a bloody skunk..............I kid you not I didnt even take any painkillers last night when I had terrible backache/headache cause of the scary 2ww fear I have....I got DH to rub some muscle rub into my lower back this am before I went to work cause it was hurting so much but still no painkillers! I am sure as hell fire getting :drunk: if the b***h :witch: flies into roost oh yes I am!


----------



## babywearinmum

MADLYTTC said:


> NOMORENUMBERS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOMORENUMBERS said:
> 
> 
> ah i thought i had missed something too lol! now it makes sense!
> 
> i will try i promise! just need to put preg tests and pot downstairs tonight which i would never be able to get to in time in the am - i am one of those people who wakes and has to run to make it lol lol lol x k x
> 
> LMAO....I NEARLY CHOKED ON A CHIP! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha:
> 
> it will be the only thing that stops me! no downstairs loo you see!Click to expand...
> 
> Me neither hon so maybe I should hide my hpts in the cellar or better still go put them in DH`s car (I dont drive!) theres no way I will be running out there to get one in the morning plus hey he will have already left for work by the time I get up :happydance:............but then by doing that I would be confessing to him I am a poas whore and I dont want to do that :dohh: he will think hes married to a :loopy: lady :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


:haha: My poor OH saw my opk collection the otherday, he thinks im loopy.
I can't talk to him about all the cm checking either (not that I would really want too.) he would think id gone totally nuts! 

I am on a ph change diet too (im too acidic) and it just can't get his head around how complicated it can be, he just shoots and that it job done for him :rofl:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

he he he yeah i am the worst, hiding them in the overcrowded s**t drawer in the kitchen and having a pint of water at beddy byes ought to do it lol x k x on that note off i go x x x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Bids said:


> hahaha right madly off you go - no messing about put them somewhere you wont be able to get them in time - we sound like old ladies with bladder problems lmao!!!

I just know if I get that first wee outta the way I will be ok :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ooooooooooooooh I am been summond to bed :winkwink: may just seduce and have :sex: for the good olde sake of it :lol:

Night Night my wonderful thread Ladies, sweet dreams :sleep:


----------



## Bids

Night Nomorenumbers - im about to go too but am worried i'm miss a 1000 posts by the am

Mrsmmm i just told myself after last month as i had every single symptom going and was 100% sure i was pg and devastated when af showed - that sysmptom spotting got me nowhere but upset so i said ''listen brain your having no symptoms this month end of'' and i have had NONE maybe really slight sore bbs but thats it?!!!! Everytime i go oh i feel i just say ''stop being stupid its too early to tell'' seems to have worked so far.... the mind is a wonderful thing

although they do say crazy people talk to themselves lol

xxx


----------



## Bids

Night madly and well done keep up the PMA against poas lol and i'll still love you in the morning hehe 
xx


----------



## mrsmmm

I thought I was pg last month till around day 12. My bbs stopped hurting and life just felt normal. I can't describe it, but I just knew nothing was different anymore. On 17 dpo, AF showed up late. I actually cried. Even though I knew it was coming, I just felt let down. This month I am going to be as scientific as possible and not grasp straws.


----------



## Bids

Its the best way to be i think.... ttc is hard enough without the bloody 2ww wait and then symptom spotting on top of that - i mean it just made my fingers ache typing it lol nevermind thinking and doing it all!!!!

Ahhhh our time will come and it had better be SOOON x


----------



## mrsmmm

Hugs. Agreed. Sooner is better than later. 12 more days to go.


----------



## Bids

fingers crossed and dont drive yourself too crazy with ss :hugs: and hope it goes quickly for you too xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks for your kind words all. :flower: DH went to see if be could help and we found it's not nearly so bad as the Chinese whispers would have it. Still very upsetting but the rooms and outdoor play stuff are all ok thank god.

On a more related note, as a Queen SS, I just did my nightly boob check and not only are they hurting more tonight they are absolutely definitely more veiny. This morning I began to think I'd been imagining it but it's totally obvious now so again fingers crossed!

Sleep tight all and enjoy the crazy dreams.


----------



## mommyaug09

Me too x


----------



## gilz82

Morning ladies :flower:

Wow, i didn't look at the thread over the weekend and then this morning i've got about a million posts to catch back up on :blush:

I'm due the :witch: on sunday 15th and my OH works away from home, so i'm determined i'm not going to test early. Being honest i've tried not to ss this month but i do seem to have standard af symptoms really. Also this 2ww is feeling super long this month, don't know what's wrong, and i shouldn't really complain cos it's not even 2w for me its 12 days!

Oh and i had the most vivid/bizarre dream last night. My younger sister, who is also TTC in real life, came round to mine because she thought she was pregnant and wanted to do a test. She tested and got a :bfp: and then kept testing to make sure the first one was right. Next thing i know we were surrounded by a sea of tests and it was washing us out the front door of my house :shipw:

I think TTC is turning me into a loony :rofl:

:hugs: xxx


----------



## babywearinmum

gilz82 said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> Wow, i didn't look at the thread over the weekend and then this morning i've got about a million posts to catch back up on :blush:
> 
> I'm due the :witch: on sunday 15th and my OH works away from home, so i'm determined i'm not going to test early. Being honest i've tried not to ss this month but i do seem to have standard af symptoms really. Also this 2ww is feeling super long this month, don't know what's wrong, and i shouldn't really complain cos it's not even 2w for me its 12 days!
> 
> Oh and i had the most vivid/bizarre dream last night. My younger sister, who is also TTC in real life, came round to mine because she thought she was pregnant and wanted to do a test. She tested and got a :bfp: and then kept testing to make sure the first one was right. Next thing i know we were surrounded by a sea of tests and it was washing us out the front door of my house :shipw:
> 
> I think TTC is turning me into a loony :rofl:
> 
> :hugs: xxx

Hope you get your :bfp: hunny :hugs:

I used to get bfp dreams for others too and was quite often right. I had one when pg the first time (but we weren't trying) and then I found out I was 7 weeks pg.

spooky!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies :kiss:

Bids I think I may be in trouble and you are seriously going to :gun: me 

I only went and poahpt BUT and it is a bloody huge BUT if I got my :bfp: like I think I did its the best bloody trouble I can be in :winkwink:


----------



## madcatwoman

:grr:shes gona batter you!!, you know that!

But, are you saying you think you got a BFP, or am i reading it wrong?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> :grr:shes gona batter you!!, you know that!
> 
> But, are you saying you think you got a BFP, or am i reading it wrong?

Yes I think I got my :bfp: this morning very light on a 25miu test I posted pics in the test gallery.....praying if I am right my little bubba is superglue sticky!

LMAO.....THE THOUGHT OF BIDS WACKING ME AROUND THE HEAD IS SOOOOOOOOOO AMUSING :lol:


----------



## Bids

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies :kiss:
> 
> Bids I think I may be in trouble and you are seriously going to :gun: me
> 
> I only went and poahpt BUT and it is a bloody huge BUT if I got my :bfp: like I think I did its the best bloody trouble I can be in :winkwink:

OMG you naughty Minx :devil::trouble: but being as its a BFP (if it is, is it??) then your 100% forgiven as I only didnt want you to get upset if it was a BFN from testing too early :hugs:

Ermm this does not mean the rest off you are off the hook so dont go getting any ides :gun:


----------



## madcatwoman

OMG!, gona have to look in the test gallery now!, cant believe it! (LOL!!! its like such a shock we can get pregnant at all!)

:friends:bids,if im nice to you will you let me test early??


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Bids said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies :kiss:
> 
> Bids I think I may be in trouble and you are seriously going to :gun: me
> 
> I only went and poahpt BUT and it is a bloody huge BUT if I got my :bfp: like I think I did its the best bloody trouble I can be in :winkwink:
> 
> OMG you naughty Minx :devil::trouble: but being as its a BFP (if it is, is it??) then your 100% forgiven as I only didnt want you to get upset if it was a BFN from testing too early :hugs:
> 
> Ermm this does not mean the rest off you are off the hook so dont go getting any ides :gun:Click to expand...

LMAO Bids you are such a bloody brilliant and funny Lady!

I agree with you though............This does not mean anyone else can fall off the poahpt wagon and test :winkwink:

I tested with a 25miu test and am holding my pee to test with my frer.....I have been holding for 2.5hrs now and no fluids at all (am dying for a :coffee:) so might wait another half hour and pee!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

MADLYTTC said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> :grr:shes gona batter you!!, you know that!
> 
> But, are you saying you think you got a BFP, or am i reading it wrong?
> 
> Yes I think I got my :bfp: this morning very light on a 25miu test I posted pics in the test gallery.....praying if I am right my little bubba is superglue sticky!
> 
> LMAO.....THE THOUGHT OF BIDS WACKING ME AROUND THE HEAD IS SOOOOOOOOOO AMUSING :lol:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Huuuge Congratulations!! :hugs: xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

madcatwoman said:


> omg!, gona have to look in the test gallery now!, cant believe it! (lol!!! Its like such a shock we can get pregnant at all!)
> 
> :friends:bids,if im nice to you will you let me test early??

lmao...........try talking really really nice and she might, go on i dare you!


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow BFP Madly?! I really hope so! Good luck for your next test. My symptoms are getting bigger so I feel a lot like going out for some more tests! You're filling me with confidence. When is AF due for you? How many dpo?

So when I went to bed last night I remembered the dream I had the night before. Said I couldn't figure out what it meant and told it all to DH and which point the penny dropped and I realised it was the most obvious dream ever. Think you can guess what my work situation is like?

Main part of dream:
At the end of a work event in Birmingham (we had a big festival there in September) we were all waiting for coaches home. People kept getting into their coaches and heading off to where they live, Scotland, Wales, wherever (we are a regional team). I realised too late there was no bus for me and so asked some work people from our London HO is I could get on their coach. I did thinking it would probably pass Manchester eventually but after a little while I realised it wasn't going to and I was heading to London HO with no way of getting home. Had this awful fear and trapped feeling wondering what the hell I was going to do. Byron was on another coach too I think.

I know what it means, can you guess?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> Wow BFP Madly?! I really hope so! Good luck for your next test. My symptoms are getting bigger so I feel a lot like going out for some more tests! You're filling me with confidence. When is AF due for you? How many dpo?
> 
> So when I went to bed last night I remembered the dream I had the night before. Said I couldn't figure out what it meant and told it all to DH and which point the penny dropped and I realised it was the most obvious dream ever. Think you can guess what my work situation is like?
> 
> Main part of dream:
> At the end of a work event in Birmingham (we had a big festival there in September) we were all waiting for coaches home. People kept getting into their coaches and heading off to where they live, Scotland, Wales, wherever (we are a regional team). I realised too late there was no bus for me and so asked some work people from our London HO is I could get on their coach. I did thinking it would probably pass Manchester eventually but after a little while I realised it wasn't going to and I was heading to London HO with no way of getting home. Had this awful fear and trapped feeling wondering what the hell I was going to do. Byron was on another coach too I think.
> 
> I know what it means, can you guess?

ooooooooooooooooooo wheres our dream analysist when you need her?

Thank you hon I think I am 15dpo if I ov when I think I did going on my body symptons cause opks were giving me confusing readings :dohh: :af: wednesday hon!


----------



## Bids

MADLYTTC said:


> Bids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies :kiss:
> 
> Bids I think I may be in trouble and you are seriously going to :gun: me
> 
> I only went and poahpt BUT and it is a bloody huge BUT if I got my :bfp: like I think I did its the best bloody trouble I can be in :winkwink:
> 
> OMG you naughty Minx :devil::trouble: but being as its a BFP (if it is, is it??) then your 100% forgiven as I only didnt want you to get upset if it was a BFN from testing too early :hugs:
> 
> Ermm this does not mean the rest off you are off the hook so dont go getting any ides :gun:Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO Bids you are such a bloody brilliant and funny Lady!
> 
> I agree with you though............This does not mean anyone else can fall off the poahpt wagon and test :winkwink:
> 
> I tested with a 25miu test and am holding my pee to test with my frer.....I have been holding for 2.5hrs now and no fluids at all (am dying for a :coffee:) so might wait another half hour and pee!Click to expand...


OMG congratulations how amazing :flower: i only hope we can follow in your wonderful footsteps this month too :hugs:

hey even i might fall off the wagon now and i dont have a poas addiction :dohh: 

Hmmmm i'll think about it Cat :winkwink:


----------



## madcatwoman

i think i'll wait actually, changed my mind now (again!):devil:


----------



## babywearinmum

OMG Madly I hope its your bfp hun!!!

Hold on poas'ing for as long as you can! xxx


----------



## gilz82

Congratulations Madly :happydance:

Good luck and loads of sticky :dust:

xxx


----------



## Bids

madcatwoman said:


> i think i'll wait actually, changed my mind now (again!):devil:


lmao :kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies I posted my frer test am not so sure now :cry: I think I see something on it but even lighter than my 1st test and really hard to take a pic of clearly....my 1st test was and still is def pink (but obviously not to be trusted now!) I think I am going to hold out testing anymore until thursday am .....:af: due wednesday


----------



## PeanutBean

MADLYTTC said:


> Ladies I posted my frer test am not so sure now :cry: I think I see something on it but even lighter than my 1st test and really hard to take a pic of clearly....my 1st test was and still is def pink (but obviously not to be trusted now!) I think I am going to hold out testing anymore until thursday am .....:af: due wednesday

Your second test isn't morning pee though is it so probably not enough hcg. Wait till tomorrow morning to test again. I bet the first was right! Exciting!


----------



## mamadonna

i hope this is it 4 you madly congrats hun


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you so much Ladies :hugs:

I am going to wait until thursday to test again with fmu....if I have got my :bfp: by thursday with the same test as this morning it will be darker I am sure :thumbup: I would like to say that if :af: gets me this will be fine but if then that would mean another loss cause I am as sure as last cycle (if not more!) this is my :bfp: Eitherway I feel really really good and whatever the outcome I have no control so I am going to sit back wait, relax and concentrate on my new work project for the next few days!


----------



## babywearinmum

Awww hun :hugs: really hope the witch stays away and your line gets stronger.

For me today I feel that heavy af feeling :happydance: I am so happy, just hope it means shes coming soon :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

babywearinmum said:


> Awww hun :hugs: really hope the witch stays away and your line gets stronger.
> 
> For me today I feel that heavy af feeling :happydance: I am so happy, just hope it means shes coming soon :happydance:

Me too hon :hugs: thank you!

I just read a story about evaps and freaked BUT then took a big deep breath and reminded myself `I HAVE NO CONTROL OVER THIS` I feel better now!


----------



## babywearinmum

Thats it hun, but I always think you know if you are or not deep down.
So just go with it and praying she keeps away.

Stop googling though! :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

babywearinmum said:


> Thats it hun, but I always think you know if you are or not deep down.
> So just go with it and praying she keeps away.
> 
> Stop googling though! :hugs:

No hon I didnt google I saw something on bnb about it in the test gallery :dohh:

But you are right I agree you just know....and I am certain I do :thumbup: I think I am very scared after last cycle though hon and because it is again 2 days before :af: that I have gotten a very sure :bfp: I am scared the same thing will happen deep down.....but strangely I feel really good and upbeat too iykwim!


----------



## mrsmmm

Madly!!!! EEEEK!!! Happy dance. I haven't even had coffee yet today. I read your post 5 times to get it right. Congrats, Love! I think it's wonderful for you. This is a lucky thread. :hug: Let's pray it sticks.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

madly!!!!!! i have my fingers AND toes crossed for you thats amazing!

i tested too this morning with the view of not testing again till thursday - sorry bids but i know i can go the distance now!

well with mine i took it at 6 am cos the urgency for wee was too great it woke me up - i did stick to the plan of drinking lots at bedtime lol but forgot to hide everything - anyway pee was really really light so wasnt expecting anything and couldnt switch light on cos dh asleep and i want to surprise him the next time round blah blah blah . . . anyway i was thinking i could see something but the room was too dark, 5 mins later dh woke and went for wee, i quickly switched light on and swear i could see a line, could not tell if i had colour orr not though but could see it after i switched light off still so either it was one hell of an evap or it was the start of something, 

i promise not getting my hopes up bids cos i couldnt figure out if it had colour or not and i promise wont test again till thursday -af is due that due too but fingers crossed! this line showed up within 2 or 3 mins and the test is good for 10 i think which is slightly increasing hopes but still . . . .. 

i have my fingers crossed for anyone else !


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hmmmm on closer inspection it does look slightly more grey than pink (although still convinced i can see pink) i am going to call it evap! just in case there are any other 10dpo ers out there wanting to test, 75% mine is an evap x k x

got wrk tonight ladies so will be catching up with you all tomorrow lunch! have a good one!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

omg hon I know you say that you think it is 75% evap but this really really may turn out to be a lucky thread :yipee: :yipee:

I will be testing Thursday am too with fmu so we could be testing buddies.....no testing until then though (says she who let her test buddy down :dohh:) and Bids will get us and that thought is a little scary, I held her off this am but if I dare test again am sure she might get me :trouble:

Have nice shift at work hon!


----------



## mrsmmm

NOMORE- I think you should test again with FMU. A line is a line! FX and :dust: for a sticky bean. Can I please be next? I've got the longest to go out of anyone, feels like forever!!!! Only 3dpo today.


----------



## babywearinmum

Oh Nomore!!! I hope its you bfp hunny.

Ooo this thread is turning into a real PMA helper! :thumbup:

How exciting :happydance:


----------



## KayCo

Good luck Nomore and Madly...

I went to the shops and REALLY fought against the urge to buy any HPTs and happy to announce that I came home empty handed.
My temps have shot up again this morning so I am really hoping that this is it for me... 1st time lucky!!! 
No real symptoms for me today only figments of my imagination but as they say, perception is reality right?


----------



## babywearinmum

Ooo Kay do you have your chart online? :winkwink:


----------



## KayCo

babywearinmum said:


> Ooo Kay do you have your chart online? :winkwink:

Yes, here is a link to my chart. My temps have been falling since 5DPO but they went up again this morning. I know I should really give it a few more days before I start getting excited but I revel in self-inflicted torture :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ooooooooooooh kay I hope tomorrows stays ^

I just had a walk with DS to the shop and had to force myself to have something to eat, I have no appetite! Yesterday I had cereal for breakfast, one ciabatta roll and orange for lunch and I was stuffed....didnt really want any tea even after a whole day at work and ended up sharing a takeaway pizza and chips with DH! Normally I get sugar plummet and get dizzy and ill if I havent eaten but then having said that I can normal munch my way through and eat all you want buffet no prob! Got issues me seriously and my cramping is now more like twinges around my love handle area :lol:


----------



## KayCo

Madly, I am also having strange twinges but just above my pubic bone. I hope Thursday is the start of BFP for all of us!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

KayCo said:


> Madly, I am also having strange twinges but just above my pubic bone. I hope Thursday is the start of BFP for all of us!

I had that :thumbup: right now its like around my hips front and back and into tops of my legs kinda like a nerve sort of feeling iykwim I have a constant lower back ache like a heavy feeling weighing down on it and same with my boobs and my shoulder joints feel achy with the weight :dohh: I also have an on and off sort of uterine feeling a bit like I have a urine infection but not :wacko: I have oodles of cm not unusual but the fact that it is seriously watery is :thumbup: however none of the cramping pains are in the same place as every other cycle since ttc including last cycle when we had a loss and every other cycle I was convinced we were preggers!

and yes I have been SS and thinking about this week and have noticed:

I have had a few headaches
I feel insanely chilled out and relaxed for this time of month :haha:
Not really wanting to eat
If I am honest I was hoping my lack of symptons since ov was a good sign and I feel different this cycle! I know Ladies say `you just know` and I agree not sure if my mind will allow me to just yet though after last cycle!

Praying Thursday is the start of many many :bfp:`s hon too!


----------



## PeanutBean

Madly funny you have no appetite, I've been the opposite, absolute scoffomaniac! And still feeling hungry soon after a big meal and feeling sick in the morning from hunger (this is something I get pregnant or not if I'm really hungry and possibly the reason I had the worst pregnancy nausea the full pregnancy with Byron). Trying not to read too much into it, I've had a chest infection so possibly a response to the virus but still....

So I gather some of you have been chatting a while now but I don't feel I know you too well and hopefully we'll all be going through the trimesters together. So I wondered if you'd join me in a bit of info sharing? I'll go first.

*How long have you been TTC?*
First cycle

*What's your family like?*
I've one boy, Byron, who is 20 months old. I'm married, 31, and we have one dog.
*
What do you do?*
My job is in science communication which is about encouraging the general public to get involved in science, running events, managing volunteers who run events and generally getting involved in other ways of disseminating science to the public.

*If you've already got kids, what's your preg/birth history like?*
With Byron we had success on the third cycle. I had debilitating nausea from 6 weeks right up to the birth. Byron was born at 38 weeks after a 35 hour labour that ended in a ventouse delivery and from which it took months for me to heal. :( I went into pregnancy and birth excited and positive, had a terrible experience, so expect to feel afraid this time round. Though I hope it will be better this time!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> Madly funny you have no appetite, I've been the opposite, absolute scoffomaniac! And still feeling hungry soon after a big meal and feeling sick in the morning from hunger (this is something I get pregnant or not if I'm really hungry and possibly the reason I had the worst pregnancy nausea the full pregnancy with Byron). Trying not to read too much into it, I've had a chest infection so possibly a response to the virus but still....
> 
> So I gather some of you have been chatting a while now but I don't feel I know you too well and hopefully we'll all be going through the trimesters together. So I wondered if you'd join me in a bit of info sharing? I'll go first.
> 
> *How long have you been TTC?*
> First cycle
> 
> *What's your family like?*
> I've one boy, Byron, who is 20 months old. I'm married, 31, and we have one dog.
> 
> *What do you do?*
> My job is in science communication which is about encouraging the general public to get involved in science, running events, managing volunteers who run events and generally getting involved in other ways of disseminating science to the public.
> 
> *If you've already got kids, what's your preg/birth history like?*
> With Byron we had success on the third cycle. I had debilitating nausea from 6 weeks right up to the birth. Byron was born at 38 weeks after a 35 hour labour that ended in a ventouse delivery and from which it took months for me to heal. :( I went into pregnancy and birth excited and positive, had a terrible experience, so expect to feel afraid this time round. Though I hope it will be better this time!

*How long have you been TTC?*

This is our 4th cycle but we have been trying nearly 6 months!

*What's your family like?*

I have a son Oliver whos 5 years old in October! I am nearly 28 and am married to my DH whos 40!

*What do you do?*
I work for a charity who supports family, friends and loved-ones of male prisoners! We especially work with children and help to support and maintain a relationship with daddy/dad! I am very passionate about the work that we do and enjoy my job so very much! I work within an amazing team and me and my colleagues are very much a family!

*If you've already got kids, what's your preg/birth history like?*
True bloody nightmare............We nearly started icsi treatment when I fell naturally with DS, shocker I can tell you not just for us but also for the fs and nurse team at the assisted conception unit :lol: not to mention my own gp! I had nearly every minor pregnancy ailment going and had to wear a bump support and some lovely sexy support stockings....awful in august I can tell you :lol: I was in slow labour from monday until I gave birth friday afternoon! DS was nearly delivered by c-section because he wouldnt turn into the correct position and I went from only having gas and air and using a tens machine and pushing for an hour to the operating theatre but he was delivered vaginally at the last minute by ventuose cup..........HE WAS A MASSIVE 10LB 5OZ! He spend 5 nighSt on neo-natal he had breathing probs after delivery and then we spent one night on transitional before coming home together! The drs think I had diabetes in preg hence DS huge birthweight and I was told then to insist I was monitored correctly in any subsequent pregnancys! However after all this I am not one bit put off labour I would give birth for anyone I mean anyone its the pregnancy I wasnt so keen on although this time around I CANT BLOODY WAIT!


----------



## PeanutBean

lol Madly, thanks for answering and being so jolly about your history! I had a bump support too, it was so uncomfortable and I don't think it helped one bit. I had to have physio after the birth for split muscles and the reason I wasn't referred to physio during pregnancy? They had the wrong form which didn't say abdominal separation on it! :dohh: 10lb5 is huge! Byron was 6lb12 but at 38 weeks I certainly looked like he was 10lb, turned out to be all fluid. I also nearly had a section too but was lucky (I think!), the hospital staff had bets on my having one apparently. Your job sounds fascinating. Mine is so unusual I really like to hear about other unusual jobs that most people wouldn't know existed. Sounds like you love it. :D Mine's a charity too which has it's ups and downs!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> lol Madly, thanks for answering and being so jolly about your history! I had a bump support too, it was so uncomfortable and I don't think it helped one bit. I had to have physio after the birth for split muscles and the reason I wasn't referred to physio during pregnancy? They had the wrong form which didn't say abdominal separation on it! :dohh: 10lb5 is huge! Byron was 6lb12 but at 38 weeks I certainly looked like he was 10lb, turned out to be all fluid. I also nearly had a section too but was lucky (I think!), the hospital staff had bets on my having one apparently. Your job sounds fascinating. Mine is so unusual I really like to hear about other unusual jobs that most people wouldn't know existed. Sounds like you love it. :D Mine's a charity too which has it's ups and downs!

Thank you hon :hugs:

My job is def a challenge considering the environment I work in but I love it and wouldnt wish to work anywhere else now!

I did do a few physio classes but they mainly palmed me off with exercises and the bump supports :lol: I know what I am letting myself in for at least :thumbup: I have always suffered with my back so expect the same this time around but as you say I am in good spirits and say bring it on storky!


----------



## mrsmmm

*How long have you been TTC?*
2nd cycle. Have to break until late Oct, first of Nov if we don't take this month. Dh's job sends him away in the summer and I want him here for first child.

*What's your family like?*
DH, myself, two kitties

*What do you do?*
Employee relations aka human resources. 

*If you've already got kids, what's your preg/birth history like? *
I do not have kids. I have had one mc with an ex long long ago, 8 yrs. I have pcos so I pray to God, the stork, birth faries, etc to become pg this cycle.


----------



## gilz82

*How long have you been TTC? *
We're now on cycle 6

*What's your family like?*
OH - 35, me - 28 and our beagle

*What do you do? *
I'm the database manager for a charity helping deafblind and disabled children and adults

*If you've already got kids, what's your 
preg/birth history like? *
I don't have kids. Never been pregnant and if we do get pregnant this will sadly be our one and only jelly bean as I only have one kidney.


----------



## Bids

How long have you been TTC?
seventh cycle i think?? i keep forgetting it feels that long lol

What's your family like?
me and my DH (both 27) and our crazy beautiful dog Ruby (4)
<<<<<<<<< much prettier than her piccy hehe

What do you do?
I've never been bothered about having a career, i did beauty theraphy when i left school and left after a year to get a job for some reason so now i work for a really small print management company and my boss & the people i work with are wicked :D so im happy there!!! i'd love to be a stay at home mum to be honest or just a general lotto millionaire lol

If you've already got kids, what's your preg/birth history like?
this is sooooo N/A to me its unbelieveable but im hoping all that will change vvvverryyy soon ;)

good idea peanut bean :D xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks everyone for your answers, it's really interesting to meet you all!

mrsmmm I so hope you have success this month. It's really hard when ttc has to fit around work like that.

Gilz - how does the one kidney have an effect? I hope it doesn't get in the way of you getting a bfp very soon. And another charity worker!

Bids - I'd like to be a sahm too but I don't think it'll ever happen, unless DH makes a killing with his first novel but it's not looking so good right now. :( I'm the main earner in our house and DH works in a library so gets paid very little indeed, probably about two thirds what we need as a family.

My career plans went awry when I had an awful PhD supervisor who ignored me for two years then lied to me that I'd have to pay money back if I changed to an MSc and the last year wasn't sufficient to get it all working good enough to write up. As my dream will tell you (lol) whilst I loved this job when I got it nearly 4 years ago I've really outgrown it and am desperate to get back to marine science. I just missed a dream job because the house prices mean we haven't enough to be able to move which was gutting as I almost certainly would've got it - all the right skills and I even knew the people I'd be working with. It was a good pay rise too. But really as it was a fixed term of about 3 years I probably couldn't really have had another baby during that time so would've had to put it off and I'm too old to do that now!

I didn't say, but DH is 27, everso nearly 28, kind of a toy boy I guess!


----------



## sequeena

*How long have you been TTC?*
19 months :cry:

*What's your family like?*
Engaged to OH and live with our 3 dogs and currently 6 cats :flower:

*What do you do?*
I don't work. I used to be a sales assistant. OH is a nights duty manager

*If you've already got kids, what's your preg/birth history like?*
No kids but two miscarriages :(


----------



## KayCo

How long have you been TTC?
First cycle, off BCP 7 months

What's your family like?
Have been with my OH for 8 years. 
Me - 31
OH - 36

What do you do? 
Banker - nothing glamouros

If you've already got kids, what's your preg/birth history like? 
This will be a first for both me and OH.


----------



## madcatwoman

How long have you been TTC? 
Since June,/cycle#2

What's your family like?
OH - 35, me - 30,31 next month. 
One kitty called felix, he got lonely so we bought a pet for our pet called Junior(whos batty!)

What do you do? 
Currently housewife, recently finished&passed an IT and medical terminology course.

If you've already got kids, what's your 
preg/birth history like? 
Not sure yet!:dohh:


----------



## Bids

Marine science peanut bean that sound waay too cool - what does it actually envolve??? 

oh i will one day look into phycology too, or something along the lines of this?? The mind really intrigues me  

sequeena your dog is too cool (it is a boxer isnt it??) what are the others? the same??


----------



## sequeena

Bids said:


> sequeena your dog is too cool (it is a boxer isnt it??) what are the others? the same??

She's an English Mastiff/Dogue De Bordeaux :flower:

My other 2 are completely different :D The eldest is a collie/terrier and the other one is a (black) German Shepherd


----------



## mamadonna

sequeena said:


> Bids said:
> 
> 
> sequeena your dog is too cool (it is a boxer isnt it??) what are the others? the same??
> 
> She's an English Mastiff/Dogue De Bordeaux :flower:
> 
> My other 2 are completely different :D The eldest is a collie/terrier and the other one is a (black) German ShepherdClick to expand...

your dog is a beauty,i have 2 king charles


----------



## gilz82

PeanutBean said:


> Gilz - how does the one kidney have an effect? I hope it doesn't get in the way of you getting a bfp very soon!

My other kidney died a slow painful deth over the past few years which meant I had to get it removed last august. 

The kidney I have left doesn't work properly and getting pregnant puts a massive strain on your kidneys, so I'll be high risk from the start. If we are lucky enough to have one baby it'd be really selfish of me to risk it trying to have another baby. 

Not really what I wanted, i never wanted to deprive my kid of brothers or sisters but didn't really want my kidney to die either :blush:


----------



## sequeena

mamadonna said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bids said:
> 
> 
> sequeena your dog is too cool (it is a boxer isnt it??) what are the others? the same??
> 
> She's an English Mastiff/Dogue De Bordeaux :flower:
> 
> My other 2 are completely different :D The eldest is a collie/terrier and the other one is a (black) German ShepherdClick to expand...
> 
> your dog is a beauty,i have 2 king charlesClick to expand...

Thank you :D I love King Charles they are very sweet.


----------



## mamadonna

sequeena said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bids said:
> 
> 
> sequeena your dog is too cool (it is a boxer isnt it??) what are the others? the same??
> 
> She's an English Mastiff/Dogue De Bordeaux :flower:
> 
> My other 2 are completely different :D The eldest is a collie/terrier and the other one is a (black) German ShepherdClick to expand...
> 
> your dog is a beauty,i have 2 king charlesClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you :D I love King Charles they are very sweet.Click to expand...

they are .they are like my baby #6&7 lol


----------



## mrsmmm

Oh, I forgot my age. 28. DH is 32 in two weeks hence why I want a BFP so badly this cycle.


----------



## loopylollipop

KayCo said:


> How long have you been TTC?
> First cycle, off BCP 7 months
> 
> What's your family like?
> Have been with my OH for 8 years.
> Me - 31
> OH - 36
> 
> What do you do?
> Banker - nothing glamouros
> 
> If you've already got kids, what's your preg/birth history like?
> This will be a first for both me and OH.

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

hi guys O.M.G. ....O.M.G. there are two more potential :bfp: !!!! Woooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooo
good luck MADLY and NOMORENUMBERS !!! was soo excited when i read these. Had a good feeling when logged on today :thumbup:

my history..

how long been TTC ?
on fourth cycle since missed m/c

Whats your family like?
me 41 (feel 21), OH 39, my boy 15, OH boys 12 and 3. love em all. oh and how could i forget gorgeous, needy needy chatty and did i say needy siamese Alfie cat (chocolate point)

What do you do?
a doctor, currently doing psychiatry. bids is right - the mind is amazing
came to this VERY late after leaving school with virtually no qualifications. been a long long road but so glad i did it (ps NO fertility or gynae experience).

if you have kids what was preg/birth like?
my son 2 weeks overdue, induced, assisted delivery. and all after getting everything geared for a home birth. pregnancy was lovely, was chilled and at peace with the world and all around me. mind you was 26 the, not a stressed neurotic 40+ convinced every pg will go wrong. missed mc at 10 weeks, died about 8 weeks. pretty horrible experience on gynae ward. left on my own after told me baby had died and felt world fall apart. better now thankfully and looking forward to future.

anybody else testing soon? am only 7dpo so prob still not alot of point for me yet xx


----------



## rosebaby

Yay I am on Cycle day 6 so Bding is going to be starting soon!! Hoping I ovulate and we catch that egg!!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: sequeena

Good luck Kay, first cycle like me.

Oo Cat, interesting course! What will you do with it?

Bids - I did a marine biology degree then my PhD was of a genetics slant, I was involved in a larger project examining the role of genes in controlling tidal and lunary body rhythms in a marine worm. It's not so well know I don't think but our day cycles are fundamentally controlled by genes though our social habits and the environment serve to reset the clocks. We were looking for the genes that control these other body rhythms in sea creatures. Since then I think some have been discovered in corals who all reproduce at the same time by chucking out eggs and sperm into the sea (like a lot of sea creatures) at the same time as one another so body clocks are really important. Anyway what I want to do is carry on in a similar capacity to what I do now but focused on marine sciences rather than all science. It's interesting my job, but I bloody miss the sea. The dream job was managing a volunteer programme to collect data about coastal sea life for use in establishing marine conservation zones.

Oh Gilz, that's sad. :( I hope you get bfp soon and get through it all with flying colours. Perhaps you could adopt siblings in future if you wanted to? My Aunt couldn't have children at all due to hormone treatment she had as a child so they adopted all four, one of whom is now my SIL!

loopy - :hugs: for your history too. I hope you get bfp this month. Your career story is great, I saw from a previous post that you did nursing first. I love hearing about people getting into new professions in later life, it's always good to know that we have our whole lives to try lots of different things and find the things that are right for us. And on testing? I made the mistake of testing at 9dpo and got bfn. :cry: Don't do it! Resist til at least 12!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies,

Its really lovely to catch up and read everyones mini journals :lol:

Two potentially but I hope more and more :bfp:`s to come Ladies


----------



## Bids

sequeena said:


> Bids said:
> 
> 
> sequeena your dog is too cool (it is a boxer isnt it??) what are the others? the same??
> 
> She's an English Mastiff/Dogue De Bordeaux :flower:
> 
> My other 2 are completely different :D The eldest is a collie/terrier and the other one is a (black) German ShepherdClick to expand...

I knew i was wrong when i said boxer :dohh: thats why i asked - i love mastiffs thats what we want for our next dog, but i think its an french mastiff we want im not sure there are soooo many lol DH wants to call it steve or clive lmao


----------



## Bids

that sounds like a wicked job peanut bean - i love anything to do with the sea (well and animals) and that sounds so complex and interesting....

arrrghhhh i cant make my mind up whether af is on the way - i have had teeny tiny mild cramps that feel like af could arrive on wed or fri but i dont know ive never felt like this before but glad im not getting my hopes up yet - only a few days til testing or af..... HURRY UP!!!

ermmm when did i miss that NOMORENUMBERS had caved in and tested as well - you 2 (madly) are in for some serious trouble :grr: BUT i do soooooo hope you have your bfp's :kiss:

xx


----------



## Bids

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> madly!!!!!! i have my fingers AND toes crossed for you thats amazing!
> 
> i tested too this morning with the view of not testing again till thursday - sorry bids but i know i can go the distance now!
> 
> well with mine i took it at 6 am cos the urgency for wee was too great it woke me up - i did stick to the plan of drinking lots at bedtime lol but forgot to hide everything - anyway pee was really really light so wasnt expecting anything and couldnt switch light on cos dh asleep and i want to surprise him the next time round blah blah blah . . . anyway i was thinking i could see something but the room was too dark, 5 mins later dh woke and went for wee, i quickly switched light on and swear i could see a line, could not tell if i had colour orr not though but could see it after i switched light off still so either it was one hell of an evap or it was the start of something,
> 
> i promise not getting my hopes up bids cos i couldnt figure out if it had colour or not and i promise wont test again till thursday -af is due that due too but fingers crossed! this line showed up within 2 or 3 mins and the test is good for 10 i think which is slightly increasing hopes but still . . . ..
> 
> i have my fingers crossed for anyone else !

Well nomorenumbers what can i say :dohh: haha but no i cant go mad cos madly did the samething too - obviously my people skills are slipping :(

so your forgiven and i hope 100% that it was a line and look forward to seeing your next post of a BFP :kiss: you naughty pest!!!! BUT not until thursday :winkwink:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Bids said:


> that sounds like a wicked job peanut bean - i love anything to do with the sea (well and animals) and that sounds so complex and interesting....
> 
> arrrghhhh i cant make my mind up whether af is on the way - i have had teeny tiny mild cramps that feel like af could arrive on wed or fri but i dont know ive never felt like this before but glad im not getting my hopes up yet - only a few days til testing or af..... HURRY UP!!!
> 
> ermmm when did i miss that NOMORENUMBERS had caved in and tested as well - you 2 (madly) are in for some serious trouble :grr: BUT i do soooooo hope you have your bfp's :kiss:
> 
> xx

:kiss: you cant really be mad at us for all that long bids and it is for a really really good cause although I promise no more :test: until Thursday now and that I promise :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof3co

Can I join you ladies? I just moved over here this month, we had originally planned to start next month but we are trying this month! I'm Beth, I already have 3 little boys but we are trying for our girl this time


----------



## Bids

haha ok what can i say im a sucker for... well for anyone really lol i just pretend to be strong - i had to stop myself from stopping off at the shop this afternoon to buy a hpt of my very own lol i resisted though somehow??!!! 

Bring on thursday/Friday i wana see some BFP's ;)


----------



## KayCo

mommyof3co said:


> Can I join you ladies? I just moved over here this month, we had originally planned to start next month but we are trying this month! I'm Beth, I already have 3 little boys but we are trying for our girl this time

Welcome mommyof3 and good luck to you!!! Go team PINK


----------



## KayCo

Sweet dreams ladies, here's hoping for another temp rise tomorrow!

BABY DUST TO ALL!!! :dust:


----------



## loopylollipop

mommyof3co said:


> Can I join you ladies? I just moved over here this month, we had originally planned to start next month but we are trying this month! I'm Beth, I already have 3 little boys but we are trying for our girl this time

wow what a beautiful family x


----------



## babywearinmum

Kayco your chart looks fantastic hun! I would be poas'ing my little heart out if I were you! :haha: the I have no will power

Well I thought id join in too :thumbup:

*How long have you been TTC?*
First cycle (well when the witch arrives!!)

*What's your family like?*
I'm 24, OH is 30 and we have two DDs 3years and 1year. I also had a loss at 7 weeks before getting pg with DD2
We try to live a 'eco' life. I use cloth nappies (most of the time, if not nature babycare) I try (say try i strong words :haha:) to grow our own and we have two chooks!


*What do you do?*
I am a sahm, and spend a lot of time making sure the house is in order and forever tackling the never ending pile of washing (it really never goes :growlmad:) I love being in the garden with the girls .. and the DDs :haha:. OH is a mechanic and auto electrician and is training to be a master tech.
I am planning to go back to college and then hopefully train as a lactation consultant or some form of infant feeding job role.

*If you've already got kids, what's your preg/birth history like?*
My first was an unplanned but welcomed surprise while on the pill, I was totally naive about everything, planned a homebirth but ended up in hospital and had a long birth. DD 1s birth was quite traumatic and it certainly didn't help with bonding. Although I managed to bf her for a year which i think saved my sanity!

DD2 was planned but it took around 11 months after having a blighted ovum :cry:, that was really upsetting and I never thought it could happen to me, but it did :cry:.
DD2s pregnancy was brilliant, I truely glowed and I feel fantastic when im pregnant :happydance: 
She came early but I managed a home waterbirth, very quick but the best experience ever and it totally healed my first DDs birth experience :thumbup:
We are bfing still at just over a year and still waiting for the flaming witch! :growlmad:


So yeah I feel like im a birth junkie now, can't wait to do it again!!!! :happydance:


----------



## babywearinmum

mommyof3co said:


> Can I join you ladies? I just moved over here this month, we had originally planned to start next month but we are trying this month! I'm Beth, I already have 3 little boys but we are trying for our girl this time

I will add you hunn! :thumbup:


----------



## ldj

Can I please be added!? I'm hoping to test at the end of August, want this so badly! 

Good luck to all of you! 
:happydance:


----------



## babywearinmum

Done for you ldj x


----------



## loopylollipop

babywearinmum said:


> Kayco your chart looks fantastic hun! I would be poas'ing my little heart out if I were you! :haha: the I have no will power
> 
> Well I thought id join in too :thumbup:
> 
> *How long have you been TTC?*
> First cycle (well when the witch arrives!!)
> 
> *What's your family like?*
> I'm 24, OH is 30 and we have two DDs 3years and 1year. I also had a loss at 7 weeks before getting pg with DD2
> We try to live a 'eco' life. I use cloth nappies (most of the time, if not nature babycare) I try (say try i strong words :haha:) to grow our own and we have two chooks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What do you do?*
> I am a sahm, and spend a lot of time making sure the house is in order and forever tackling the never ending pile of washing (it really never goes :growlmad:) I love being in the garden with the girls .. and the DDs :haha:. OH is a mechanic and auto electrician and is training to be a master tech.
> I am planning to go back to college and then hopefully train as a lactation consultant or some form of infant feeding job role.
> 
> *If you've already got kids, what's your preg/birth history like?*
> My first was an unplanned but welcomed surprise while on the pill, I was totally naive about everything, planned a homebirth but ended up in hospital and had a long birth. DD 1s birth was quite traumatic and it certainly didn't help with bonding. Although I managed to bf her for a year which i think saved my sanity!
> 
> DD2 was planned but it took around 11 months after having a blighted ovum :cry:, that was really upsetting and I never thought it could happen to me, but it did :cry:.
> DD2s pregnancy was brilliant, I truely glowed and I feel fantastic when im pregnant :happydance:
> She came early but I managed a home waterbirth, very quick but the best experience ever and it totally healed my first DDs birth experience :thumbup:
> We are bfing still at just over a year and still waiting for the flaming witch! :growlmad:
> 
> 
> So yeah I feel like im a birth junkie now, can't wait to do it again!!!! :happydance:

wow, you are certainly inspirational :flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks babywearinmum. We use cloth too. It's great to hear what a better experience you had with your second child. Your first experience sounds similar to mine. I planned a home waterbirth and ended up in hospital, near section, ventouse delivery, failed epidural, the works! It was ALL because my waters went and labour didn't progress quickly enough. My biggest challenge this time will be to do nothing at all towards the end (I was sanding and painting skirting in week 37 which I think did the damage!) in the hope that my waters don't go until the baby is good and ready to come out. I can't imagine glowing during pregnancy. :( I was so so happy after the birth because I wasn't pregnant anymore. It's taken me this long to feel I can face another pregnancy really. Anyway I hope there are no complications for you this time around and your bfp come quickly!

Welcome newbies again! We're going to be packing out those maternity wards in 9 months eh?


----------



## Wishonastar

Hi girls - can't believe how much has happened on here today! Massive congrats and good luck to our two potential BFP'ers - hoping for some more good news over the next week, you never know, it could be a lucky month for all of us! Now for the questionnaire

How long have you been TTC? 
3 years (since Aug 2007)

What's your family like?
Just me (25), OH (33), and one frantic feline (3!)

What do you do? 
I'm a music teacher in a secondary school (high school) - it's lots of fun!

If you've already got kids, what's your 
preg/birth history like? 
No kids yet, one mc @ 9 weeks, but back in 2003 with an ex-partner.


----------



## babywearinmum

PeanutBean said:


> Thanks babywearinmum. We use cloth too. It's great to hear what a better experience you had with your second child. Your first experience sounds similar to mine. I planned a home waterbirth and ended up in hospital, near section, ventouse delivery, failed epidural, the works! It was ALL because my waters went and labour didn't progress quickly enough. My biggest challenge this time will be to do nothing at all towards the end (I was sanding and painting skirting in week 37 which I think did the damage!) in the hope that my waters don't go until the baby is good and ready to come out. I can't imagine glowing during pregnancy. :( I was so so happy after the birth because I wasn't pregnant anymore. It's taken me this long to feel I can face another pregnancy really. Anyway I hope there are no complications for you this time around and your bfp come quickly!
> 
> Welcome newbies again! We're going to be packing out those maternity wards in 9 months eh?

Aww hunny :hugs: I had ventouse and failed epi too. Waters broke early and failed to progress from 3 cm after 6 hours and then in another 6. I went from 3cm to 9 then 10 in 30 mins at the end.

Second labour was 3 hours, was found to be 5cm by middy and was in no pain until transition :thumbup: and she came out super girl style into the water :thumbup:

Your next one should go much faster hun, just make sure you get on that ball from 30 weeks, plenty of pelvic rolls and sitting forward to get bubba in right position.

Lol im going well ahead here, but I leartn so much next time round! :happydance:

Hope you get your bfp quick hun and you have a lovely pregnancy


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Count me in aswell ! :D i Cant wait to get testing! :) xxx


----------



## babywearinmum

loopylollipop said:


> babywearinmum said:
> 
> 
> Kayco your chart looks fantastic hun! I would be poas'ing my little heart out if I were you! :haha: the I have no will power
> 
> Well I thought id join in too :thumbup:
> 
> *How long have you been TTC?*
> First cycle (well when the witch arrives!!)
> 
> *What's your family like?*
> I'm 24, OH is 30 and we have two DDs 3years and 1year. I also had a loss at 7 weeks before getting pg with DD2
> We try to live a 'eco' life. I use cloth nappies (most of the time, if not nature babycare) I try (say try i strong words :haha:) to grow our own and we have two chooks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What do you do?*
> I am a sahm, and spend a lot of time making sure the house is in order and forever tackling the never ending pile of washing (it really never goes :growlmad:) I love being in the garden with the girls .. and the DDs :haha:. OH is a mechanic and auto electrician and is training to be a master tech.
> I am planning to go back to college and then hopefully train as a lactation consultant or some form of infant feeding job role.
> 
> *If you've already got kids, what's your preg/birth history like?*
> My first was an unplanned but welcomed surprise while on the pill, I was totally naive about everything, planned a homebirth but ended up in hospital and had a long birth. DD 1s birth was quite traumatic and it certainly didn't help with bonding. Although I managed to bf her for a year which i think saved my sanity!
> 
> DD2 was planned but it took around 11 months after having a blighted ovum :cry:, that was really upsetting and I never thought it could happen to me, but it did :cry:.
> DD2s pregnancy was brilliant, I truely glowed and I feel fantastic when im pregnant :happydance:
> She came early but I managed a home waterbirth, very quick but the best experience ever and it totally healed my first DDs birth experience :thumbup:
> We are bfing still at just over a year and still waiting for the flaming witch! :growlmad:
> 
> 
> So yeah I feel like im a birth junkie now, can't wait to do it again!!!! :happydance:
> 
> wow, you are certainly inspirational :flower:Click to expand...

Aww bless you, thanks :hugs:


----------



## babywearinmum

xMissxZoiex said:


> Count me in aswell ! :D i Cant wait to get testing! :) xxx

Added!! :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you! :D x


----------



## PeanutBean

babywearinmum said:


> Aww hunny :hugs: I had ventouse and failed epi too. Waters broke early and failed to progress from 3 cm after 6 hours and then in another 6. I went from 3cm to 9 then 10 in 30 mins at the end.
> 
> Second labour was 3 hours, was found to be 5cm by middy and was in no pain until transition :thumbup: and she came out super girl style into the water :thumbup:
> 
> Your next one should go much faster hun, just make sure you get on that ball from 30 weeks, plenty of pelvic rolls and sitting forward to get bubba in right position.
> 
> Lol im going well ahead here, but I leartn so much next time round! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you get your bfp quick hun and you have a lovely pregnancy

Oh thank you! :flower: it's amazing you had such a totally different experience. I was at 3cm fir basically 30 hours. We seem to have been very similar so I will take you as my inspiration for the next! For ne, Byrin was in the right position the whole time. He spent months being transverse which really worried me then shifted and was fine. When they checked every time they said he was right. Mercifully he was utterly untaxed by the entire labour, never a raised heartbeat, but I think that just adds weight to his not being ready. I literally burst I was so massive and it was too soon. It was weeks before he began to grasp life.

Well. Maybe I'll get my home waterbirth next time. I would love Byron to be there.


----------



## mommyof3co

Guess I'll answer the questions everyone else is too :D


*How long have you been TTC? *
This is our first month

*What's your family like?*
Me, Beth I'm 24, My husband Mark is 31...we have 3 little boys already. Landon is our oldest, he is 7 and about to start 2nd grade. He is the most amazing big brother, a big sweetheart and very responsible. Casen is 5 and about to start kindergarten. He is such a mommy's boy, so much like me in so many ways, he is also very attached to me. He's super smart too. Hayden is the baby, for now, he will turn 3 in Sept. He is our little monster, 100% boy...loves dirt, playing outside, sports, anything physical he is very good at. 

*What do you do? *
I'm a stay at home mom :)

*If you've already got kids, what's your 
preg/birth history like? *

With Landon I went into labor naturally on the day between 2 due dates I was given (I had been told April 11 and April 13, he was born April 12). I had a very normal, easy labor. Lasted 9hrs, had an epidural at 8cm because I was scared of pushing without one lol. He was born in about 10min of pushing at exactly 8lbs. 

Casen I was induced exactly a week before my due date because they said his heart wasn't having enough "variables", it ended in an emergency csection because he was clearly telling them he was not ready to be born. Still really unhappy about that and think it contributed to his insane seperation anxiety from birth, daddy couldn't even hold him for months and months. He is still very attached to me and still has anxiety issues. But because of how he was as a baby it led me into attachment parenting which is something we believe in fully and still use. He was 7lbs 3.2oz at birth :)

Hayden was a VBAC born on his due date. At midnight I started having contractions, 2am my water broke (first time it happened naturally), a little after 2 I was begging for the epidural, 2:45 they came to do my epidural. I'm very sensitive to medicine and he gave me a big dose, I couldn't feel my neck so they had to shut it off for awhile, it was kind of scary, I couldn't tell if I was breathing. But after that all got settled at 4am I was 4cm and at 5:43am Hayden Noah was born :) He was born with me pushing with one contraction into my hands and I pulledh im to my chest. it was an amazing experience. 

I have really bad hips and actually need hip replacement so the extra weight during pregnancy is really hard on me, especially at the end, but all in all I have really good pregnancies. Can't wait to be pregnant again. We are hoping for a water birth, maybe at home this time :)


----------



## DaretoDream

*How long have you been TTC?*
This is only our second cycle! :) June is when we started.

*What's your family like?*
Me (24), DH (25) two cats ages 3 & 2, and one dog 2.

*What do you do?*
I am a veterinary technician.

*If you've already got kids, what's your
preg/birth history like?*
No kids.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies,
Ive posted this in the ovulation test gallery but no one seems to be replying lol
Am i ovulating now, Or am i about to ovulate, i cant quite tell if the Test line is Darker than the Control line.
https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/Personal/IMG00302-20100809-1932.jpg
Thanks ladies :) X


----------



## Spunky

PeanutBean said:


> babywearinmum said:
> 
> 
> Aww hunny :hugs: I had ventouse and failed epi too. Waters broke early and failed to progress from 3 cm after 6 hours and then in another 6. I went from 3cm to 9 then 10 in 30 mins at the end.
> 
> Second labour was 3 hours, was found to be 5cm by middy and was in no pain until transition :thumbup: and she came out super girl style into the water :thumbup:
> 
> Your next one should go much faster hun, just make sure you get on that ball from 30 weeks, plenty of pelvic rolls and sitting forward to get bubba in right position.
> 
> Lol im going well ahead here, but I leartn so much next time round! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you get your bfp quick hun and you have a lovely pregnancy
> 
> Oh thank you! :flower: it's amazing you had such a totally different experience. I was at 3cm fir basically 30 hours. We seem to have been very similar so I will take you as my inspiration for the next! For ne, Byrin was in the right position the whole time. He spent months being transverse which really worried me then shifted and was fine. When they checked every time they said he was right. Mercifully he was utterly untaxed by the entire labour, never a raised heartbeat, but I think that just adds weight to his not being ready. I literally burst I was so massive and it was too soon. It was weeks before he began to grasp life.
> 
> Well. Maybe I'll get my home waterbirth next time. I would love Byron to be there.Click to expand...

These stories of REALLY long labors are starting to scare me!! :nope:


----------



## Spunky

Madly and nomorenumbers! Fingers crossed! So excited for you both!

15th is starting to seem like a long ways away to start testing.

*How long have you been TTC?*
Second cycle, 8th cycle off of BC

*What's your family like?*
I'm 26, hubby is almost 28, two dogs: Moose (girl) 3years, Bear (boy) 9 months both are half black lab and mostly look like that.

*What do you do?*
I teach math to high school (ages 15-18)

*If you've already got kids, what's your preg/birth history like?*
Hoping to get pregnant soon so I can have something to write here, so far nothing.


----------



## bnt2010

How long have you been TTC?
Since the end of June, this will be our third cycle

What's your family like?
I am 23, DH is 24. We have three horses, two dogs and two cats. No human kids yet

What do you do?
Currently looking for a job, my ultimate goal is to be a Paramedic

If you've already got kids, what's your preg/birth history like?
No kids yet


----------



## mrsmmm

MissZ, looks pos to me.

I think I should take a vacation every 2ww. I don't need this stress. I told myself I would be scientific. I'm trying so hard. I'm just anxious. I am trying not to ss now at 4 dpo (in 2 hours). Someone stop me. Put me to sleep and wake me up in 8 days. 

Just had to get that out.


----------



## bbhopes

How long have you been TTC?
Over five years if you add it all up, but a year & 4 months this past time.

What's your family like?
I'm 37, my DH is 41, we have two cats. 

What do you do?
Quality Control.

If you've already got kids, what's your preg/birth history like?
I had a miscarriage in 07 at 12 weeks, and gave birth full term to a son in 08 He passed due to heart issues at just four days old. I was induced on the 22nd 10am, and didn't give birth till 10:15pm on the 23rd. I HOPE it's true it goes faster next time, but would do it a million times without complaint just to have a healthy happy baby.


----------



## Duffy

Hi ladies can you add me to your list? 

How long have you been TLC? Since my daughter was 4 months old she now 8 months old lol. 

Whats your family like? They are great I have a good support system where I live still at home with my mother who is divorced. My boyfriend is the greatest hardest working man ever and the best daddy in the world. 

What do you do? Well I do bring in a income on umemployeement which helps loads, my old job I did oil changes lol. Currently I'm a stay at home mom but when my emply runs out I'll be job searching again YAY not I'm loving this stay at home mama business so I'm having second thoughts. 

If you already have kids what your preg/birth history like? I have a 8 month old daughter my pregnancy went very smooth and so did my labor, no issus at all and the actual delivery did not hurt the contractions where the WORST. My motto is if you can get through those the birth part you may find easier. 

Anyways we both want to finish up are family by having one more baby and calling it good on that


----------



## cacahuete

Count me in too please! :)


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

I think i'm out this month :cry:

Got really sore cramps this morning and pink cm. I never get pink cm tho which is strange, i honestly go from normal cm to AF in the space of an hour when she arrives.

If this is the :witch: coming it means my LP is seriously screwed up this month, it's usually 12 days, but i'm only 8DPO just now.

Hope everyone else is having a better morning :thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## babywearinmum

PeanutBean said:


> babywearinmum said:
> 
> 
> Aww hunny :hugs: I had ventouse and failed epi too. Waters broke early and failed to progress from 3 cm after 6 hours and then in another 6. I went from 3cm to 9 then 10 in 30 mins at the end.
> 
> Second labour was 3 hours, was found to be 5cm by middy and was in no pain until transition :thumbup: and she came out super girl style into the water :thumbup:
> 
> Your next one should go much faster hun, just make sure you get on that ball from 30 weeks, plenty of pelvic rolls and sitting forward to get bubba in right position.
> 
> Lol im going well ahead here, but I leartn so much next time round! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you get your bfp quick hun and you have a lovely pregnancy
> 
> Oh thank you! :flower: it's amazing you had such a totally different experience. I was at 3cm fir basically 30 hours. We seem to have been very similar so I will take you as my inspiration for the next! For ne, Byrin was in the right position the whole time. He spent months being transverse which really worried me then shifted and was fine. When they checked every time they said he was right. Mercifully he was utterly untaxed by the entire labour, never a raised heartbeat, but I think that just adds weight to his not being ready. I literally burst I was so massive and it was too soon. It was weeks before he began to grasp life.
> 
> Well. Maybe I'll get my home waterbirth next time. I would love Byron to be there.Click to expand...

Aww hun no wonder it was so hard! wow 30 hours you poor love! :hugs: 
I do think that your next birth experience should be a whole lot better as your body knows exactly what to do now.
Heres hoping we are in the same tri! :hugs:



mrsmmm said:


> MissZ, looks pos to me.
> 
> I think I should take a vacation every 2ww. I don't need this stress. I told myself I would be scientific. I'm trying so hard. I'm just anxious. I am trying not to ss now at 4 dpo (in 2 hours). Someone stop me. Put me to sleep and wake me up in 8 days.
> 
> Just had to get that out.

Oh hun its so hard not to ss, instead why not instead of getting upset that you are ss (which you naturally will as you want to get pg!) just allow your self to, except it and just try and relax.
Its in our nature when ttc to ss im sure, so don't beat yourself up :hugs:



Spunky said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babywearinmum said:
> 
> 
> Aww hunny :hugs: I had ventouse and failed epi too. Waters broke early and failed to progress from 3 cm after 6 hours and then in another 6. I went from 3cm to 9 then 10 in 30 mins at the end.
> 
> Second labour was 3 hours, was found to be 5cm by middy and was in no pain until transition :thumbup: and she came out super girl style into the water :thumbup:
> 
> Your next one should go much faster hun, just make sure you get on that ball from 30 weeks, plenty of pelvic rolls and sitting forward to get bubba in right position.
> 
> Lol im going well ahead here, but I leartn so much next time round! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you get your bfp quick hun and you have a lovely pregnancy
> 
> Oh thank you! :flower: it's amazing you had such a totally different experience. I was at 3cm fir basically 30 hours. We seem to have been very similar so I will take you as my inspiration for the next! For ne, Byrin was in the right position the whole time. He spent months being transverse which really worried me then shifted and was fine. When they checked every time they said he was right. Mercifully he was utterly untaxed by the entire labour, never a raised heartbeat, but I think that just adds weight to his not being ready. I literally burst I was so massive and it was too soon. It was weeks before he began to grasp life.
> 
> Well. Maybe I'll get my home waterbirth next time. I would love Byron to be there.Click to expand...
> 
> These stories of REALLY long labors are starting to scare me!! :nope:Click to expand...

Oh don't let it hunny!! at the end of the day you have that very very wanted baby come into the world and when you have them in your arms, its just sooo worth it!



xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies,
> Ive posted this in the ovulation test gallery but no one seems to be replying lol
> Am i ovulating now, Or am i about to ovulate, i cant quite tell if the Test line is Darker than the Control line.
> https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/Personal/IMG00302-20100809-1932.jpg
> Thanks ladies :) X

Looks gd to me hunny! :thumbup:



Duffy said:


> Hi ladies can you add me to your list?
> 
> How long have you been TLC? Since my daughter was 4 months old she now 8 months old lol.
> 
> Whats your family like? They are great I have a good support system where I live still at home with my mother who is divorced. My boyfriend is the greatest hardest working man ever and the best daddy in the world.
> 
> What do you do? Well I do bring in a income on umemployeement which helps loads, my old job I did oil changes lol. Currently I'm a stay at home mom but when my emply runs out I'll be job searching again YAY not I'm loving this stay at home mama business so I'm having second thoughts.
> 
> If you already have kids what your preg/birth history like? I have a 8 month old daughter my pregnancy went very smooth and so did my labor, no issus at all and the actual delivery did not hurt the contractions where the WORST. My motto is if you can get through those the birth part you may find easier.
> 
> Anyways we both want to finish up are family by having one more baby and calling it good on that

I will add you hun :thumbup:



cacahuete said:


> Count me in too please! :)

Will add! :thumbup:



gilz82 said:


> Morning girls :flower:
> 
> I think i'm out this month :cry:
> 
> Got really sore cramps this morning and pink cm. I never get pink cm tho which is strange, i honestly go from normal cm to AF in the space of an hour when she arrives.
> 
> If this is the :witch: coming it means my LP is seriously screwed up this month, it's usually 12 days, but i'm only 8DPO just now.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a better morning :thumbup:
> :dust:

Awww sweet, I am sorry. Have you looked into trying anything to help your lp?
:hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey Gilz maybe it's implantation? Don't give up hope! I hope af doesn't show.

Thanks for all the new answers to the qs. It's great to find out a bit about everyone. It's interesting how so many of us have complications in our past (or present) but I guess that's probably half the reason we have joined the forum. I came here is 1st tri after looking for info following a bleed. Fortunately that worked out fine and meant I made a lot of new friends here too. :)

I hope bfps come quickly for everyone and healthy babies follow.


----------



## babywearinmum

gilz82 said:


> Morning girls :flower:
> 
> I think i'm out this month :cry:
> 
> Got really sore cramps this morning and pink cm. I never get pink cm tho which is strange, i honestly go from normal cm to AF in the space of an hour when she arrives.
> 
> If this is the :witch: coming it means my LP is seriously screwed up this month, it's usually 12 days, but i'm only 8DPO just now.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a better morning :thumbup:
> :dust:

Hun I just looked at your chart, are you sure its not implantation?


----------



## gilz82

Morning PeanutBean and Babywearinmum

I hadn't really considered implantation bleeding cos i thought that was supposed to look more brownish.

Haven't considered anything to lengthen LP yet, as the docs said 12 days was within the normal range. If this is AF starting early though i think i will need to consider something to help with LP.

Anyhoo trying to grasp at whats left of my PMA this morning surely we must be due a few more :bfp:s from this thread just based on statistics if nothing else :happydance:


----------



## babywearinmum

gilz82 said:


> Morning PeanutBean and Babywearinmum
> 
> I hadn't really considered implantation bleeding cos i thought that was supposed to look more brownish.
> 
> Haven't considered anything to lengthen LP yet, as the docs said 12 days was within the normal range. If this is AF starting early though i think i will need to consider something to help with LP.
> 
> Anyhoo trying to grasp at whats left of my PMA this morning surely we must be due a few more :bfp:s from this thread just based on statistics if nothing else :happydance:

:hugs: It could be hun!

Yes statisticly there should be more soon! :happydance:


----------



## KayCo

gilz82 said:


> Morning girls :flower:
> 
> I think i'm out this month :cry:
> 
> Got really sore cramps this morning and pink cm. I never get pink cm tho which is strange, i honestly go from normal cm to AF in the space of an hour when she arrives.
> 
> If this is the :witch: coming it means my LP is seriously screwed up this month, it's usually 12 days, but i'm only 8DPO just now.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a better morning :thumbup:
> :dust:

Ohh hoo Gilz, my internet is slow but I want to quickly look at your chart. Could this not be IB for you???


----------



## gilz82

KayCo said:


> gilz82 said:
> 
> 
> Ohh hoo Gilz, my internet is slow but I want to quickly look at your chart. Could this not be IB for you???
> 
> I really hope it is IB but don't want to get my hopes up. Really don't feel any different this month, got normal AF sore boobies and headaches, mind you i usually feel pretty bloated before AF but i don't this month.
> 
> Suppose if it's not my month i should at least be thankful i skipped the bloat this month :haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...


----------



## PeanutBean

You've got a while yet Gilz, don't be downhearted. Three of us reckon it could be IB and the timing's right I think.

I just bought two clear blue tests today. Going to test tomorrow I think, reckon I am 12dpo then, maybe! If I get a bfn tomorrow then I'll test again at the weekend, maybe Sunday. Just totally without patience and August is THE slowest month there has ever been! I realised that if I don't get a bfp I am going to be on AF while on holiday, a bit of it anyway, which will just add insult to injury.

Still got sore boobs, getting steadily more so, still veiny on boobs and around pelvis (something I'd totally forgotten about from last time til I noticed them), got occasional pricks of pain in womb and general low level ache in womb and around the lowest part of my back, almost my bum. Also got a bloody spot on my bum!!! That must be a symptom right as I don't remember having one ever before?! How attractive is that? Still eating like a horse and at breakfast I had a wave of nausea even though I was eating. And I _feel_ pregnant. The problem with that is I totally didn't when I was with Byron!


----------



## KayCo

gilz82 said:


> KayCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gilz82 said:
> 
> 
> Ohh hoo Gilz, my internet is slow but I want to quickly look at your chart. Could this not be IB for you???
> 
> I really hope it is IB but don't want to get my hopes up. Really don't feel any different this month, got normal AF sore boobies and headaches, mind you i usually feel pretty bloated before AF but i don't this month.
> 
> Suppose if it's not my month i should at least be thankful i skipped the bloat this month :haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I think there is hope for you yet!!! Your temps are still up hon. We need some good news this month and when I read about other people's BFPs, it gives me hope that it will also happen for me. I have only been trying for ONE full month so I know I am very impatient for wanting it to happen so quickly.
> 
> By the way, my LP is also only 12 days and I don't know if that's a cause for concern or not??? urgh!Click to expand...


----------



## DaretoDream

Looks like ib !! I really hope it is gilz!


----------



## KayCo

PeanutBean said:


> You've got a while yet Gilz, don't be downhearted. Three of us reckon it could be IB and the timing's right I think.
> 
> I just bought two clear blue tests today. Going to test tomorrow I think, reckon I am 12dpo then, maybe! If I get a bfn tomorrow then I'll test again at the weekend, maybe Sunday. Just totally without patience and August is THE slowest month there has ever been! I realised that if I don't get a bfp I am going to be on AF while on holiday, a bit of it anyway, which will just add insult to injury.
> 
> Still got sore boobs, getting steadily more so, still veiny on boobs and around pelvis (something I'd totally forgotten about from last time til I noticed them), got occasional pricks of pain in womb and general low level ache in womb and around the lowest part of my back, almost my bum. Also got a bloody spot on my bum!!! That must be a symptom right as I don't remember having one ever before?! How attractive is that? Still eating like a horse and at breakfast I had a wave of nausea even though I was eating. And I _feel_ pregnant. The problem with that is I totally didn't when I was with Byron!

SS are we Peanut? But I must say your symptoms sound very promising. I am also having that low level ache but as my temps have dipped I know it is a sign of bad things to come. :cry:
I really hope AF stays away then you can celebrate being a preggy fairy on your holiday.

I am looking forward to a glass of delicious red wine on Friday to drown my sorrows. Hmmm maybe a slab (or two) of chocolate whilst I am at it!


----------



## gilz82

Thanks guys, hopefully it's not the :witch:

Peanutbean - i wouldn't be worried that you don't feel the same as when you were pregnant last time. I'm the oldest of 4 girls and my mum said every pregnancy was completely different.

Kayco - You aren't out til she's here, but if she is then quite right have a few :wine: and relax in preparation for trying again. Oh and as far as i'm aware a LP of 12 days is ok, my doc said that if it was shorter they'd want to know about it, but that might be rubbish.

I know if AF gets me that's what i'll be doing.

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## PeanutBean

Yeah I'm not worried. Like mrsmmm I'm being scientific about it though I don't know we share the same meaning! lol I'm observing and considering past experience and thinking about it all. I have a lot of similar symptoms but sooner than I had them last time but I'm looking for them this time so dunno that they weren't there without me realising. I expected to have no cramps at all with Byron so when I did have them I thought it was inevitable it would be a mc, then when I had the early bleeding... But now my expectations are different and these feelings are not at all like normal af cramps.

Kayco - hope you're wrong and you do get a bfp. I haven't taken any temps so don't really know what they should be doing. I know that they change throughout the day though, have you been getting them at the same time each day? Even if so these things literally go up and down anyway, surely it's the overall trend that matters? Crossing fingers for you anyway.

I can't see why the LP length should particularly matter. I guess if it's on the short side it's possible that over a lifetime the eggs might run it a little quicker but I don't know why it should matter in terms of ttc. :shrug:


----------



## madcatwoman

well, im thinking i might be out this month, ive started to get a heavy feeling down there, like the cramping is about to appear, i always get this before AF. i hope im reading too much into it, but at the mo im thinking this isnt going to be my month :-(


----------



## mrsmmm

babywearinmum - Thanks! I'll try not to beat myself up for ss. It's just that I don't want to get my hopes up. Although, I must admit my fave thing is staring at my tummy and getting a small smile at the thought something could be trying to grow right now.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: madcat, hope it's a good sign instead.


----------



## snl41296

can u add me? :winkwink: I am on CD9 and started peeing on my CBFM sticks today


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> :hugs: madcat, hope it's a good sign instead.

i hope it is, but ive only ever known this to be related to AF time, esp as my DH was only willing to BD just once at the right time.:growlmad:


----------



## Bids

madcatwoman said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: madcat, hope it's a good sign instead.
> 
> i hope it is, but ive only ever known this to be related to AF time, esp as my DH was only willing to BD just once at the right time.:growlmad:Click to expand...

Aha but you couldnt relate it to another time i.e. pregnant cos you dont know what that would feel like YET hehe fingers crossed - as we need to go on this journey together my lovely mad cat :winkwink::flower:


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: madcat, hope it's a good sign instead.
> 
> i hope it is, but ive only ever known this to be related to AF time, esp as my DH was only willing to BD just once at the right time.:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Aha but you couldnt relate it to another time i.e. pregnant cos you dont know what that would feel like YET hehe fingers crossed - as we need to go on this journey together my lovely mad cat :winkwink::flower:Click to expand...

i hope neither of us leave each other behind and we do make this jouney together!!:kiss:LOL!
you been waiting longer than me though!!.


----------



## poshbaby

So Im new to the thread, but I've been reading all your stories and Im totally inspired and cant wait to see all the August :bfp: 
So Im not so great with the fertility lingo, but here's my hopefully short story. Im TTC for about a year now, Im on my first cycle 100mg clomid days 3-7,, so yesterday (day 14 ) I got a :) on my clear blue ovulation sticks... So now I've been runnning around my house chasing my hubby like a naughty house wife preying for a baby


----------



## Spunky

:hissy: Well, all kinds of frustrated now. Fertility Friend Online has adjusted my ovulation date 2 days later, so now I'm 3dpo. So we only had sex once in my fertile window, and it WAS great, but doubtful it was enough, but only takes once, right? I think I'm losing hope for this cycle and instead of testing on the 15th I'll have to wail until the 17th at least now.


----------



## Bids

madcatwoman said:


> Bids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: madcat, hope it's a good sign instead.
> 
> i hope it is, but ive only ever known this to be related to AF time, esp as my DH was only willing to BD just once at the right time.:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Aha but you couldnt relate it to another time i.e. pregnant cos you dont know what that would feel like YET hehe fingers crossed - as we need to go on this journey together my lovely mad cat :winkwink::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i hope neither of us leave each other behind and we do make this jouney together!!:kiss:LOL!
> you been waiting longer than me though!!.Click to expand...

:hugs::kiss: me too would be fantastic, only a few days to go now??!!! 

Welcome poshbaby :D fingers crossed and hope you get a BFP real soon - chasing your DH is a good idea, i'll try this next month if af shows up friday. i'll possibly need to get the handcuffs out as well though :devil:


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: madcat, hope it's a good sign instead.
> 
> i hope it is, but ive only ever known this to be related to AF time, esp as my DH was only willing to BD just once at the right time.:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Aha but you couldnt relate it to another time i.e. pregnant cos you dont know what that would feel like YET hehe fingers crossed - as we need to go on this journey together my lovely mad cat :winkwink::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i hope neither of us leave each other behind and we do make this jouney together!!:kiss:LOL!
> you been waiting longer than me though!!.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::kiss: me too would be fantastic, only a few days to go now??!!!
> 
> Welcome poshbaby :D fingers crossed and hope you get a BFP real soon - chasing your DH is a good idea, i'll try this next month if af shows up friday. i'll possibly need to get the handcuffs out as well though :devil:Click to expand...

saucy!!:flasher::bunny:


----------



## Bids

haha cat ;)

how annoying Spunky but yes it only takes once :D so fingers crossed for you...


----------



## gilmore85

PeanutBean said:


> Yeah I'm not worried. Like mrsmmm I'm being scientific about it though I don't know we share the same meaning! lol I'm observing and considering past experience and thinking about it all. I have a lot of similar symptoms but sooner than I had them last time but I'm looking for them this time so dunno that they weren't there without me realising. I expected to have no cramps at all with Byron so when I did have them I thought it was inevitable it would be a mc, then when I had the early bleeding... But now my expectations are different and these feelings are not at all like normal af cramps.
> 
> Kayco - hope you're wrong and you do get a bfp. I haven't taken any temps so don't really know what they should be doing. I know that they change throughout the day though, have you been getting them at the same time each day? Even if so these things literally go up and down anyway, surely it's the overall trend that matters? Crossing fingers for you anyway.
> 
> I can't see why the LP length should particularly matter. I guess if it's on the short side it's possible that over a lifetime the eggs might run it a little quicker but I don't know why it should matter in terms of ttc. :shrug:

with regards to LP

The average length of the human luteal phase is fourteen days. Between ten and sixteen days is considered normal, although luteal phases of less than twelve days may make it more difficult to achieve pregnancy. While luteal phase length varies significantly from woman to woman, for the same woman the length will be fairly consistent from cycle to cycle


----------



## PeanutBean

But why does a short LP make conception difficult I wonder? Hmm...might have to look into it...

Well my Mum's popped round today for lunch and a chat, as I'm on holiday because of nursery still being close, and I mentioned that I had some good signs of possibly being pregnant. To which she said she thinks there's no way I am as I didn't look it! I pointed out it's only been a week or so, so I'm not going to be looking anything yet. :growlmad:


----------



## freckles09

snl41296 said:


> can u add me? :winkwink: I am on CD9 and started peeing on my CBFM sticks today

I'm on CD9 too! First month off the BCP for me so i've no idea what my cycle will be like :wacko:


----------



## KayCo

Hello Freckles and Welcome! My first month off BCP was 43 days long but quickly normalised.

Peanut I hope your mom was wrong and that you are preggy!


----------



## Duffy

poshbaby said:


> So Im new to the thread, but I've been reading all your stories and Im totally inspired and cant wait to see all the August :bfp:
> So Im not so great with the fertility lingo, but here's my hopefully short story. Im TTC for about a year now, Im on my first cycle 100mg clomid days 3-7,, so yesterday (day 14 ) I got a :) on my clear blue ovulation sticks... So now I've been runnning around my house chasing my hubby like a naughty house wife preying for a baby

LOL, you go girl! Sometimes are men like to play hard to get but we always win in the end. :haha:


----------



## freckles09

KayCo said:


> Hello Freckles and Welcome! My first month off BCP was 43 days long but quickly normalised.
> 
> Peanut I hope your mom was wrong and that you are preggy!

Thanks KayCo! Am not temping yet, just keeping track of my CM so hopefully i'll be able to tell when i'm ovulating. Have been spotting for a couple of days so have no idea what's going on LOL


----------



## mamadonna

buy them some horny goat weed,brilliant stuff


----------



## Duffy

Hello everyone just sipping my morning drink and going through the thread reading everyone post  

When I found out I was pregnant with my daughter we had actually taken a break due to constant trying and disappointment of negatives test. I cannot even tell you the day I had sex when we concieved we only did it once or twice so I was fully expecting the witch. I had every sign about a week before "I thought I would start" I had cramping and boobs exploding out of my shit which is normal for me. Anyway my due day came and went and on a whim we bought a test I cannot even explain the feelings that flood through me when I saw the positive. Just imagine me running down the hall waving a pee stick in the air and a boyfriend hands shaking so bad he could barly hold the stick, we took two photos of us holding the stick soon after. Even though we where trying but breaked it happend when we least expected it! 

We taken more of a casual approach this second time around so I think due to missing ovulation is why i have not gotten pregnant lol. So now I'm getting antsy about it and trying a bit more now that my baby not a lil newborn and is starting to crawl and her first birthday is this winter this mama getting hungry for a little one. 

I hope everyone here gets there postive quickly and I wish everyone a safe and healthy pregnancy! Never give up that my motto ladies.


----------



## Wishonastar

Hi girls, hope everyone's ok - especially everyone in 2ww cos I extremely sympathise, struggling this month want to start testing already!

As far as LP goes, I think they say shorter ones are not quite as good because implantation doesn't take place until at least 6dpo but can be later than that, but if HCG is not produced then the other hormones & stuff ready for AF start to kick and unfortunately sticky bean won't stick. I'm no scientist but think that if it's a slightly longer LP then there's going to be more time for successful implantation and for HCG to increase - HCG prevents the AF hormones from starting up. 

(Does that make any sense or am I just waffling lol?!)

There are natural ways to increase LP apparently and lots of girls on here who will know a lot more about that than I do - is Vitamin B6 meant to help?


----------



## PeanutBean

Bah. I'm feeling totally negative now. Probably 'cause of my Mum but dunno, pains feel more AF like now. Having nausea and bit dizzy when moving too quick. Maybe it's all because I'm still ill. :( *wallows in self pity*

Back in work tomorrow too, just to add insult to injury.


----------



## Wishonastar

Hey Peanut - try to relax, sounds like you've got lots of proper symptoms, it's not as if you'd have a bump at this stage so don't pay any attention to your mum- just hang in there, try to keep the PMA and lets hope and pray for a BFP! When do you test????


----------



## PeanutBean

Wishonastar said:


> Hey Peanut - try to relax, sounds like you've got lots of proper symptoms, it's not as if you'd have a bump at this stage so don't pay any attention to your mum- just hang in there, try to keep the PMA and lets hope and pray for a BFP! When do you test????

Well this is what I said to her. Just feeling cross at her being so negative, she's persistently been like this for a while and I don't get why. She's generally great and supportive about all things, I rarely have any beef with her, but since I said we would be trying at this she spent the past couple of months saying how we shouldn't wait because it can take a long time and I'm older now (only 2 years older than my last preg!). Now I've said we are ttc and I've some good signs (though I didn't go into them) she's all about how unlikely it is on the first go. Well my sister's last two both conceived in the first month, I've had a years ago conception with DH that was in the first month, with Byron the first month was a nearly that led me to not ov the 2nd then we conceived on the 3rd. It's not exactly a bad track record!

I tested on Sunday which was daft but I needed it out of my system, I think 9dpo then, and got a bfn. Was going to test tomorrow morning which I think is 12dpo. Officially I'm not testing til the 17th! lol

I found this https://www.inciid.org/printpage.php?cat=infertility101&id=7 which is very interesting and explains about luteal phase defect and the different ways it is caused. Also mentions clomid - I always wondered what clomid is and now I know. I certainly don't have LPD but it's interesting to know about it. I don't know much human biology anymore! lol I try to avoid finding out about things that might be relevant to me as they will make me unnecessarily paranoid, but other stuff is interesting.


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow Peanutbean that's some pretty interesting stuff!

Honestly everytime I think I understand the ttc process I learn something new. Usually I really like learning new stuff but enough is enough now can I just have my :bfp: instead please :shrug::haha::shrug:

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Well it is a super complicated process. :D I don't know if you saw the posts about my scientific research a few years ago but it was about body clocks. I hoped that we would identify the genes controlling the lunar body clock in our marine worms and that would enable people to find corresponding genes in people that might answer questions relating to fertility and the control of the body clock. It's as obvious to me as night and day that the female reproductive cycle is derived from the lunar clocks of sea creatures before they evolved to colonise land. Therefore there's every reason to suppose we can learn much about ourselves through better understanding how marine animals make use of the lunar cycle.


----------



## Wishonastar

This is all rather deep and scientific! PeanutBean, I'm sure your mum is only trying to help, she won't want you to get your hopes up too much in case you are disappointed - but with your track record (which makes me v envious by the way!) and your symptoms it all sounds like it's going in the right direction! Best of luck PeanutBean & everyone else waiting for their BFP's this month.


----------



## rosebaby

Ugh metformin is making me throw up and feel so sick today! I know I need to push through it so that we can get are BFP but I dont know if I can handle this every morning. I am going to cut way way back on the carbs cause some people say that will minimize the side effects..

Baby dust to everyone! I love coming to this thread to see if anyone got their BFP for August yet! Hopefully I will O in the next few days...fingers crossed!


----------



## gilz82

Evening ladies 

I'm more than slightly confused, i was just cleaning the bathroom and found an opk :blush:

So given that i'm really bored, i poas completely not expecting to see anything as i've tested this late in my cycle before and not even had the faintest of lines on an opk.

But it came up seriously close to positive :wacko::wacko: what's going on with my body right now.....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0147 (WinCE).jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry Gilz, I don't know what opks test so how they relate to pregnancy but it's definitely positive! Could the spotting have been late ov? Maybe you should BD to be on the safe side!


----------



## gilz82

Can't bd cos my OH isn't here!! He works away 12 days at a time.

I really hope it isn't OV, i've got a clear temp shift back on cd18 that matches with fertile cm so i hope that's right, otherwise i'm definitely out again this cycle :cry:

xx


----------



## loopylollipop

rosebaby said:


> Ugh metformin is making me throw up and feel so sick today! I know I need to push through it so that we can get are BFP but I dont know if I can handle this every morning. I am going to cut way way back on the carbs cause some people say that will minimize the side effects..
> 
> Baby dust to everyone! I love coming to this thread to see if anyone got their BFP for August yet! Hopefully I will O in the next few days...fingers crossed!

Hi Rosebaby,
when i used to see patients on metformin who were having G.I. (gastrointestinal) side effects i used to swap them to slow release preparations and it seemed to help - however they were on it for diabetes, not re fertility issues but cant see that would make much difference? maybe worth asking?

really enjoy coming home from work and catching up. wow what a massive range of experience and amazing jobs i didnt even know existed. i am so glad there are such amazing women out there doing such fantastic jobs. and of course that includes all you sahm too!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

all welcome all newbies :howdy: too many to acknowledge personally but loved reading all your stories. good luck to you all :flower::flower: xx
- oh and where is the other girl from Indiana! Thats where I am originally from x

gilz - bleeding settled? how long did it last? was thinking when reading was IB but others beat me too it! hope it has settled quickly.

wow wanted to make so many comments and now forgotten after reading everything!

bids-girl, anymore superhero adventures lately? hope not been replaced as your superlolly sidekick already! :hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Can't bd cos my OH isn't here!! He works away 12 days at a time.
> 
> I really hope it isn't OV, i've got a clear temp shift back on cd18 that matches with fertile cm so i hope that's right, otherwise i'm definitely out again this cycle :cry:
> 
> xx

what day post OV are you again? possibly cos you are growing a bean? hope so!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## gilz82

loopylollipop said:


> what day post OV are you again? possibly cos you are growing a bean? hope so!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

I'm 8dpo today but my LP is 12 days not 14.

I actually wish i hadn't come across the opk now, i've only got one hpt and now i really want to poas tomorrow morning but... i'll be so gutted if it's :bfn:

The pink cm has disappeared again as quickly as it appeared this morning, but still got wee cramps every now and again.

:hugs:


----------



## Wishonastar

Hey Gilz, I've heard about girls using OPK as well/instead of HPT's as apparently the hormones are similar so you can get a result with an OPK - at 8dpo implantation could have happened, have you got any HPK's you could use with FMU tomorrow? FX!


----------



## PeanutBean

I think it's as likely to be a good thing as a bad, I'd say try not to feel too blue about it, maybe hold out on testing for four days, you'd be so gutted if you got a bfn tomorrow and it might still be too early. Surely a shorter LP doesn't mean a quicker implantation so the hormones will be going up at the same rate so 8dpo for you will be like 8dpo for others and therefore unlikely to test positive? Does that make sense? I'm making assumptions about shorter LPs. I'd advise trying to stay positive and patient. But I am no good at taking my own advice so won't be cross if you don't take it!


----------



## gilz82

Yeah i have one hpt but i think i'm going to hide it somewhere very far away from my bathroom tonight.

Even if the opk is a good sign, i'm only 9dpo tomorrow. Would rather see the :witch: than another negative test.

Oh and i think you are probably right Peanutbean, shorter LP wouldn't effect implantation timescale i don't imagine. Hopefully i can hang off until saturday and maybe i'll test then, at least that way i don't need to go into work all upset if it is :bfn:

xx


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> what day post OV are you again? possibly cos you are growing a bean? hope so!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> I'm 8dpo today but my LP is 12 days not 14.
> 
> I actually wish i hadn't come across the opk now, i've only got one hpt and now i really want to poas tomorrow morning but... i'll be so gutted if it's :bfn:
> 
> The pink cm has disappeared again as quickly as it appeared this morning, but still got wee cramps every now and again.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

i am 8dpo today too. my last two cycles also 12 LP instead of usual 14. i had lots of af-style cramps just before my :bfp:!! hope thats where you are headed :winkwink:

when you planning on testing? x
ADDITION so just seen your last post. cramps could also be implantation too x


----------



## Danniii

Wow! there's so many posts since I last checked, and it's taken me so long to read everything, I can't remember _anything!!_
Sounds like a few people have some hopeful signs though, so I'm praying we hear about some BFPs soon!
Anyway, a little catching up:

*How long have you been TTC?*
We've been trying since March, but only had one AF (in March), so I guess this is the second cycle? Day 109 I think (not that I'm obsessively counting...)!! I bought some Soya Isoflavones today, so I'm hoping that will help, and got some Horny Goat Weed for my DH - not that he needs much help in the libido dept!

*What's your family like?*
Just myself, 25 and my DH, 28. We've been married since March, and would _love_ to get a pup when we have a bigger place!

*What do you do?*
I'm a part-time Merchandiser at Debenhams, and part-time trying to become a freelance Animator.

*If you've already got kids, what's your preg/birth history like?*
No children yet... :(

As for the testing you're all doing, I may have to join in!! I have no real reason to, but I feel all left out!!!

Can't wait to hear of some good strong BFPs soon!!!
xxx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

well good eeeeeevvveeening ladies! omg, hate back to backs got home at 1am left agin at 7am boo! 

anyway, bids you will be pleased! i did not poashpt this morning! think i might tomorrow as i would be 13 dpo, getting cramps but have been all throughout the 2ww so not sure, massive evap line on monday (dpo 10) it came up quickly but still not coloured

how is everyone else this evening? x k x


----------



## Wishonastar

Good Luck NOMORENUMBERS - let us know how it goes!


----------



## gilz82

loopylollipop said:


> i am 8dpo today too. my last two cycles also 12 LP instead of usual 14. i had lots of af-style cramps just before my :bfp:!! hope thats where you are headed :winkwink:
> 
> when you planning on testing? x
> ADDITION so just seen your last post. cramps could also be implantation too x

Think I'll try to wait til Saturday to test. The thought of getting a :bfn: and then having to go to work would kill me. 

Are you going to test of just wait to see if the :witch: arrives? 

:hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> i am 8dpo today too. my last two cycles also 12 LP instead of usual 14. i had lots of af-style cramps just before my :bfp:!! hope thats where you are headed :winkwink:
> 
> when you planning on testing? x
> ADDITION so just seen your last post. cramps could also be implantation too x
> 
> Think I'll try to wait til Saturday to test. The thought of getting a :bfn: and then having to go to work would kill me.
> 
> Are you going to test of just wait to see if the :witch: arrives?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

oh believe me no way i cant wait til witch arrives !! planning to test on 15th if i can hold out! x


----------



## PeanutBean

Anyone else testing tomorrow? I am probably mad to do so but I've bought the tests now so I'm committed.


----------



## Danniii

I think I'm going to test tomorrow. Haven't had AF since March, so I'm just testing out of habit really.
Good Luck PeanutBean!!!


----------



## gilz82

Good luck Peanutbean :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:cry: Ladies not feeling very hopeful right now over my v.faint :bfp: it seems there is another Lady honey08 who bought her tests from the same place online as me and she is having the same problem.....Although my line came up within 2mins and is pink albeit faint it seems that these tests may be prone to evaps and I fear we have both been vitctims :cry:


----------



## KayCo

I can't keep up with all the new posts but can I officially welcome all the newbies now or am I still considered a newbie myself?
Who's testing tomorrow? Good luck!!!! 
And I wanted to comment on the OPK used as an HPT - I've read that it can be used but I am yet to prove the theory so can't guarantee success. Gilz I think it was you who testing using the OPK today? Good luck for Saturday hon, I also don't want to see a BFN so I am trying to hold out until I am late.


----------



## PeanutBean

I think it will be bfn but there is still time. I wouldn't expect my period before Monday next week though I am sure I ovulated really early (all the BD, don't normally get half that much in!). So I'm going off the ov date rather than af due date. It can work both ways for me!

Bah just calculated af dates if we have real bfn, at the earliest it'll be Monday which will put me on for staying out at a friend's house later in the week, at the latest it'll be a week on Sunday which is we when we go away for 4 nights camping. So not only on for the whole holiday, also won't be able to bd. :growlmad:


----------



## KayCo

Danniii said:


> I think I'm going to test tomorrow. Haven't had AF since March, so I'm just testing out of habit really.
> Good Luck PeanutBean!!!

Hi Danniii, do you know why AF has been AWOL for so long?


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Madly :( Aren't you like 16 or 17 dpo now? Is it normally that long for you without af? You should pick up some different tests and try again.


----------



## KayCo

MADLYTTC said:


> :cry: Ladies not feeling very hopeful right now over my v.faint :bfp: it seems there is another Lady honey08 who bought her tests from the same place online as me and she is having the same problem.....Although my line came up within 2mins and is pink albeit faint it seems that these tests may be prone to evaps and I fear we have both been vitctims :cry:

Madly, I really hope you got the real deal! When are you testing with a 'genuine' HPT?


----------



## gilz82

Aw madly honey I'm so sorry. Don't give up hope yet it could still be your month. Are you going to try testing with another type of hpt or wait for the witch? 

:hugs:


----------



## KayCo

PeanutBean said:


> I think it will be bfn but there is still time. I wouldn't expect my period before Monday next week though I am sure I ovulated really early (all the BD, don't normally get half that much in!). So I'm going off the ov date rather than af due date. It can work both ways for me!
> 
> Bah just calculated af dates if we have real bfn, at the earliest it'll be Monday which will put me on for staying out at a friend's house later in the week, at the latest it'll be a week on Sunday which is we when we go away for 4 nights camping. So not only on for the whole holiday, also won't be able to bd. :growlmad:

Peanut, how do you track Ov? Do you monitor CM?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies,

I am going to hangfire for the :witch: due tomorrow and I think if no-show I will test again on Friday instead of Thursday or I may even wait to out until the weekend! I am working for the rest of the week now and have oodles of work to keep my mind occupied right now! I still have a major lack of symptons incomparision to other months when I had every other sympton going and was convinced I was preggers! My only sympton is the constant cramping radiating into tops of my legs and back with I have had for about 10days or so now! I guess I am not out `yet` and am just going to sit tight for now and try not to worry too much!


----------



## Danniii

KayCo said:


> Danniii said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to test tomorrow. Haven't had AF since March, so I'm just testing out of habit really.
> Good Luck PeanutBean!!!
> 
> Hi Danniii, do you know why AF has been AWOL for so long?Click to expand...

I came off the pill in February after about 10 years, and had irregular periods before that too. I know it takes time to settle after the pill, but I'm so impatient now. Never thought I'd ever hope for AF so much. :sad1:


----------



## Danniii

Crossing my fingers for you Madly.


----------



## Bids

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> well good eeeeeevvveeening ladies! omg, hate back to backs got home at 1am left agin at 7am boo!
> 
> anyway, bids you will be pleased! i did not poashpt this morning! think i might tomorrow as i would be 13 dpo, getting cramps but have been all throughout the 2ww so not sure, massive evap line on monday (dpo 10) it came up quickly but still not coloured
> 
> how is everyone else this evening? x k x

WELL DONE :winkwink: im proud of you lol so let us know how you go tomorrow but would you not be better waiting til thursday :haha:

im completely confused as too where i am and whats going on??? i keep think af is going to show but doesnt, i am due tomoz so we shall see if its not tomoz then it could be friday - i have had to slap myself on the wrist more than twice to avoid, superdrug, boots, asda, morrisons basically 100's of shops that all sell hpt's and im doing well so far... so sat at the earliest is D-day for me :shrug: 

good luck girlies :kiss:


----------



## KayCo

Danniii said:


> KayCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danniii said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to test tomorrow. Haven't had AF since March, so I'm just testing out of habit really.
> Good Luck PeanutBean!!!
> 
> Hi Danniii, do you know why AF has been AWOL for so long?Click to expand...
> 
> I came off the pill in February after about 10 years, and had irregular periods before that too. I know it takes time to settle after the pill, but I'm so impatient now. Never thought I'd ever hope for AF so much. :sad1:Click to expand...

I came off the pill in January but AF arrived about 6 weeks later and has been consistent since. But I did take Vitex to speed up the process. Are you taking anything to bring it on?


----------



## Bids

Oh and good luck madly i think wait til the weekend but hey dont not poas on my account hehehe you know im joking - i just hope you get a BFP and those tests werent dodgy keep us updated hun xxx


----------



## Brynden

Count me in! I'm 13 dpo... tested on 10 dpo but was negative, so I'll either test tomorrow or wait for af which is due on thursday... Thought I had some symptoms a few days ago - but it seems like I'm getting af cramps now... I don't want to lose hope tho! It's only our 2nd month ttc so I think I'll have to learn some patience!

Brynden


----------



## Danniii

KayCo said:


> Danniii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KayCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danniii said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to test tomorrow. Haven't had AF since March, so I'm just testing out of habit really.
> Good Luck PeanutBean!!!
> 
> Hi Danniii, do you know why AF has been AWOL for so long?Click to expand...
> 
> I came off the pill in February after about 10 years, and had irregular periods before that too. I know it takes time to settle after the pill, but I'm so impatient now. Never thought I'd ever hope for AF so much. :sad1:Click to expand...
> 
> I came off the pill in January but AF arrived about 6 weeks later and has been consistent since. But I did take Vitex to speed up the process. Are you taking anything to bring it on?Click to expand...

I haven't been, but I started taking Soya Isoflavones today, so I'm hoping they'll help with O this cycle. I did mention it to the doc a few weeks ago, but they said that it just takes time and I need to stay relaxed about it etc. Easier said than done, especially when nothing seems to be happening!!:cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

KayCo said:


> Peanut, how do you track Ov? Do you monitor CM?

Monitor is probably suggesting I do more than I do but yeah, cm has always been my ov guide. Last cycle was the longest yet - 33 days - and for days I thought I wasn't going to ov at all, thought I was going into early menopause! But it came eventually. I think whatever it is I see and go by is accurate enough. Don't know my exact LP or anything, never even considered it.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Bids,

Pretty sure they are dodgy although only time will tell I guess :shrug: I confess to :test: again this morning and although I feel sure I still see a line it is def fainter than yesterdays :cry: 

Am not sure I deserve to be the victim of dodgy tests this month after our loss last cycle (nor should anyone else for that matter!) but the girl honey08 who I have been stalking over her poss :bfp: also had a loss last cycle and I think this is major harsh on us both if this indeed turns out to be true :growlmad:


----------



## KayCo

PeanutBean said:


> KayCo said:
> 
> 
> Peanut, how do you track Ov? Do you monitor CM?
> 
> Monitor is probably suggesting I do more than I do but yeah, cm has always been my ov guide. Last cycle was the longest yet - 33 days - and for days I thought I wasn't going to ov at all, thought I was going into early menopause! But it came eventually. I think whatever it is I see and go by is accurate enough. Don't know my exact LP or anything, never even considered it.Click to expand...

I hear you Peanut. I think TTC can really be consuming and if I did not have obsessive compulsive disorder I would really take it easy and stop the charting, CM monitoring, cervix checking etc. This is all do like I say and not like I do:haha:


----------



## Bids

well it couldnt possibly be worse for either of you could it to be honest - i hope they are indeed not dodgy and you both have your bfp's you deserve it hun, will you be retesting with a different one then??!! x


----------



## KayCo

Danniii said:


> KayCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danniii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KayCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danniii said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to test tomorrow. Haven't had AF since March, so I'm just testing out of habit really.
> Good Luck PeanutBean!!!
> 
> Hi Danniii, do you know why AF has been AWOL for so long?Click to expand...
> 
> I came off the pill in February after about 10 years, and had irregular periods before that too. I know it takes time to settle after the pill, but I'm so impatient now. Never thought I'd ever hope for AF so much. :sad1:Click to expand...
> 
> I came off the pill in January but AF arrived about 6 weeks later and has been consistent since. But I did take Vitex to speed up the process. Are you taking anything to bring it on?Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't been, but I started taking Soya Isoflavones today, so I'm hoping they'll help with O this cycle. I did mention it to the doc a few weeks ago, but they said that it just takes time and I need to stay relaxed about it etc. Easier said than done, especially when nothing seems to be happening!!:cry:Click to expand...

I hope you Ov soon Danniii, I know how frustrating the waiting for any sign of Ov can be.


----------



## mrsmmm

Hi all! Had super busy day at work. I've been trying to keep up. 4dpo. God! I feel like it's taking forever. It is taking forever. 

Madly, I hope you get your BFp, a real one.


----------



## PocoHR

I just realized I haven't updated on this thread at all. I tested yesterday with a VERY faint line, that I saw right away, but afterwards, I just wasn't sure. I am waiting to test again, but feeling kind positive. Hope it works for ALL of us!!!

Hugs!


----------



## Danniii

Thankyou KayCo, and good luck to you too! I'll keep you posted. :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies for your lovely words!

I am going to see if :af: is a no-show first and then I will get some different brand tests Bids hon! Thank you so much again :kiss:


----------



## Bids

fingers crossed Madly - im getting impatient now lol feeling nothing so getting excited but not too excited iykwim hehe x


----------



## DaretoDream

:dust: to all of you girls- i'm on 5 dpo today and can't wait to start poas!


----------



## poshbaby

OMG I love this thread!!!! Well ladies , I've stalked all the other fertility forums and this by far is the one I like the best.. Theres so many POAS people here I cant wait to tune in to read all the results... I have a good feeling there's going to be alot of BFP this month... fingers are crossed


----------



## DaretoDream

They really are awesome to talk with and get to know. I looked at a handful before i joined here, but this one was put together the best, and the people very helpful and nice!


----------



## mrsmmm

I love just coming to vent and get a good laugh. DH was ready to have me committed until I started talking here. Plus I love that we're trying not to obsess over ss. It's bad for the nerves and the liver. It just makes me want to have a drink.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies,

Quick update before I go to work...................:af: yet! 

I will be back this eve have a nice day everyone

Oodles of :dust: and goodluck

XxX


----------



## loopylollipop

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Quick update before I go to work...................:af: yet!
> 
> I will be back this eve have a nice day everyone
> 
> Oodles of :dust: and goodluck
> 
> XxX

Madly - tuned in this am just to see if you have posted before i go to work! :af: and little symptoms wooohooooo looking good! fingers, toes and everything crossed that the witch stays away today x update us asap!

mrsmmm - your posts have been making me chuckle. i sooooo hear you. i had a couple of :wine: the other night, am so fed up of living in limbo x

girls i think this is the best thread ever- and believe me have read loads....it has really pepped me up, the 2ww has been so much more fun this time and poas a lot less ! GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :happydance:

Madly good luck today with keeping the witch away :thumbup:

Loopy i totally agree, this thread has been brilliant this month it's really made a difference to coping with TTC. Hopefully we'll manage to keep chatting until we've all invaded first tri!!

:kiss: :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Morning girls :happydance:
> 
> Madly good luck today with keeping the witch away :thumbup:
> 
> Loopy i totally agree, this thread has been brilliant this month it's really made a difference to coping with TTC. Hopefully we'll manage to keep chatting until we've all invaded first tri!!
> 
> :kiss: :hugs:

i hope so gilz, and hope it is very soon for all of us! and am praying your little bleed was a VERY GOOD sign :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## maaybe2010

:bfn: :(

We're stopping trying now but still continuing with our fertility tests.

:flower:


----------



## KayCo

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Quick update before I go to work...................:af: yet!
> 
> I will be back this eve have a nice day everyone
> 
> Oodles of :dust: and goodluck
> 
> XxX

WHOOPP WHOOOPPP!!! The silly witch better stay away. Good luck Madly


----------



## KayCo

maaybe2010 said:


> :bfn: :(
> 
> We're stopping trying now but still continuing with our fertility tests.
> 
> :flower:

I'm so sorry Maybe2010 but I wish you well with the tests. I pray for a BFP for you soon.


----------



## KayCo

gilz82 said:


> Morning girls :happydance:
> 
> Madly good luck today with keeping the witch away :thumbup:
> 
> Loopy i totally agree, this thread has been brilliant this month it's really made a difference to coping with TTC. Hopefully we'll manage to keep chatting until we've all invaded first tri!!
> 
> :kiss: :hugs:

Gilz I like the direction your chart is headed. Fingers crossed it stays this way!!!!

Anywho, chat later girls. I have an all day conference today :wacko:
Chat later!!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh KayCo i just noticed your temp is back up this morning, that's good :happydance:


----------



## babywearinmum

gilz82 said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> I'm more than slightly confused, i was just cleaning the bathroom and found an opk :blush:
> 
> So given that i'm really bored, i poas completely not expecting to see anything as i've tested this late in my cycle before and not even had the faintest of lines on an opk.
> 
> But it came up seriously close to positive :wacko::wacko: what's going on with my body right now.....

Gilz I don't want to give your hopes up but when ever I used an opk as an early hpt it would come up positive like that. 

I would be totally in shock if you were not pregnant!!



PocoHR said:


> I just realized I haven't updated on this thread at all. I tested yesterday with a VERY faint line, that I saw right away, but afterwards, I just wasn't sure. I am waiting to test again, but feeling kind positive. Hope it works for ALL of us!!!
> 
> Hugs!

Gd luck hunny!! 



MADLYTTC said:


> Thanks Ladies for your lovely words!
> 
> I am going to see if :af: is a no-show first and then I will get some different brand tests Bids hon! Thank you so much again :kiss:

Aww Madly thats great news, hopefully she stays away for you and you get your bfp!! 


I am just about to update thread too girls!


----------



## babywearinmum

Updated the thread!

Well for me I have split my chart as it was driving me nuts and confursing me, I can actually see now that I haven't ov'd yet which is great! Maybe I will catch first eggy and not even get an af!!

Oh my DD1 has been going on about boy babies this morning (don't know where it came from) and has been asking when my tummy will have a baby in it! I also found a bag of boys clothes that were given to me when pg with DD (before I had 20wk scan) so I just hope these are signs!


xx


----------



## gilz82

Thanks babywearinmum :happydance:

I hadn't actually used the opk to test for :bfp: i was just bored and really didn't want to use my hpt as it's too early and the only one i had.

I didn't even realise that opks sometimes can detect pregnancy til i posted here, so that's something else new i learned yesterday :amartass:

Trying not to get my hopes up right now, although i did get another temp rise this morning so fingers crossed.

loads of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## babywearinmum

gilz82 said:


> Thanks babywearinmum :happydance:
> 
> I hadn't actually used the opk to test for :bfp: i was just bored and really didn't want to use my hpt as it's too early and the only one i had.
> 
> I didn't even realise that opks sometimes can detect pregnancy til i posted here, so that's something else new i learned yesterday :amartass:
> 
> Trying not to get my hopes up right now, although i did get another temp rise this morning so fingers crossed.
> 
> loads of :dust: to everyone!

Yes your chart looks brilliant Gilz :happydance: I really hope you keep rising!

When are you going to test?


----------



## gilz82

The :witch: is due on sunday so i might test on saturday, although my OH is not home until next thursday so i'm sure he'd probably rather i waited til then.

Also even if i get a :bfp: i'm not sure whether i'll be able to get really excited about it straight away. We are going on holiday next friday and it's a 10hour flight and i have no idea what effect that'll have on my body if any.

xx


----------



## babywearinmum

Oh id poas on Sat! lol

As for the flight I am sure it will be fine 

Taken from here https://www.pregnancy-info.net/wellbeing_flying.html

Flying in Early Stages of Pregnancy
Flying in early pregnancy is safe. However, during the first trimester, the main concern over flying is making your pregnancy symptoms, like morning sickness, worse. (You may want to make sure you have a extra few sick bags nearby, just in case.) And a mildly stuffed-up nose on the ground could become much worse once you&#8217;re in the air.


----------



## mamadonna

good luck to every1 thats testing today:dust:


----------



## gilz82

Oh thanks babywearinmum :kiss: that info is brilliant.

I was scared to google it incase i either jinx my chances of :bfp: or incase the info that i found was bad.

How are you feeling, have you noticed any changes like you are getting ready to OV soon?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hiya ladies i am such a doofus sometimes! not dop13 i am dpo12 you would think that counting down the days and marking the off on my calendar would keep me on track but apparantly not!

aanyway so 12dpo took a test this morning (because i thought it was thursday sorry bids) and all i am goin to say is test inconclusive, i THINK i see colour but it is so faint it could just be my eyes from staring at it for so long, i would post a pic but could only do it with dh's phone and i have convinced him that i am not testing until the end of next week (he is not so good with sense of time lol) 

i'll make sure by the end of the week i get some batteries for camera! if i get that far along without af! fx

how is everyone else this morning!


----------



## ldj

Hi girls

There are so many posts on here now! It's so nice to hear from people going through the same thing as none of my friends understand what I'm going through. 

This week seems to be going soooo slowly! Why is it usually it passes in a flash yet when I want it to, it doesn't!? I still haven't got a O:) on my OPK and I am now CD11 and usually have a 28 day cycle. 

I am going over to see some friends today which I'm so pleased about as it will take my mind off of symptoms, charts, signs and generally obsessing about things! Although 1 friend has a 3 month old and the other is pregnant and is about 4 weeks behind what I would have been had I not miscarried! :sad2:

Hope whoever is testing today has :bfp:! 

Positive thoughts to all!


----------



## babywearinmum

gilz82 said:


> Oh thanks babywearinmum :kiss: that info is brilliant.
> 
> I was scared to google it incase i either jinx my chances of :bfp: or incase the info that i found was bad.
> 
> How are you feeling, have you noticed any changes like you are getting ready to OV soon?

Well I split my chart yesterday so it looked clearer and I got a big dip today and near positive opk just now! :happydance:

Although we have dtd in awhile so we will need to tonight, BUT I am getting second thoughts and silly worries.

This will be our 3rd child and im scared, it sounds stupid but if I am oving now I could potentially get pregnant and change our life again.

Ooo its such a head mess!

I really do want to have another baby, just wasn't expecting to ov yet!!

Will have a good think today


----------



## ldj

Hi girls

There are so many posts on here now! It's so nice to hear from people going through the same thing as none of my friends understand what I'm going through. 

This week seems to be going soooo slowly! Why is it usually it passes in a flash yet when I want it to, it doesn't!? I still haven't got a O:) on my OPK and I am now CD11 and usually have a 28 day cycle. 

I am going over to see some friends today which I'm so pleased about as it will take my mind off of symptoms, charts, signs and generally obsessing about things! Although 1 friend has a 3 month old and the other is pregnant and is about 4 weeks behind what I would have been had I not miscarried! :sad2:

Hope whoever is testing today has :bfp:! 

Positive thoughts to all!


----------



## Bids

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> hiya ladies i am such a doofus sometimes! not dop13 i am dpo12 you would think that counting down the days and marking the off on my calendar would keep me on track but apparantly not!
> 
> aanyway so 12dpo took a test this morning (because i thought it was thursday sorry bids) and all i am goin to say is test inconclusive, i THINK i see colour but it is so faint it could just be my eyes from staring at it for so long, i would post a pic but could only do it with dh's phone and i have convinced him that i am not testing until the end of next week (he is not so good with sense of time lol)
> 
> i'll make sure by the end of the week i get some batteries for camera! if i get that far along without af! fx
> 
> how is everyone else this morning!

Good Morning :flower:

I too thought it was thursday haha so once again I HAVE to forgive you and soooo got my fingers crossed for you :winkwink:

im either 12 or 14dpo depending on what my bodies doing this month and im really really tempted to go get some hpt's what does everyone reckon is it too early or shall i just hold off to see if AF arrives on friday :help: 

I still have no symptoms really and would normally be feeling AF coming - i guess i just dont want to get my hopes up!!!

Hope everyone else is good and looking forward to seeing some BFP's :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

friday is only 2 more days hun hold off,be strong!!


----------



## PeanutBean

It's great you're ov'ing babywearinmum, can't really give advice as it's such a personal decision but having waited this long to ov are you sure you want to wait longer? It might not come regularly yet.

I tested this morning, bfn. Well next test day will be Sunday now I think. I've a second test left to use. Dpo12 maybe, maybe not, so I'm keeping positive. Boobs getting steadily more sore, today sore when walking for the first time. Pelvic veins definitely looking fatter and bluer. I only remembered I got them last time when I noticed them a day or two ago. Still hoping! Sunday will be cd26. I ov'd on cd10 I think so it's reasonable that Sunday will be in the 4 days before af testing window. Really I've been daft to have tested but I'm totally without patience and month is the slowest I've ever lived through!

Good luck madly, hope she stays away today. And good news Gilz, can't wait for your next test result either.


----------



## Bids

Thank you mamadonna i think i will (i dont have poas addiction yet lol) - no point in wasting money right :)


----------



## mamadonna

very true my first few months of ttc i spent a small fortune on tests but not testing now till af due i hate seeing neg tests,so i'm only gonna test if af is a no show!


----------



## Bids

ive only ever bought 2hpt's in my life lol but just seeing how early everyone tests on here makes me want too this month feels like forever and i feel slightly different to previous months, ARRRGHHH I hate waiting


----------



## babywearinmum

PeanutBean said:


> It's great you're ov'ing babywearinmum, can't really give advice as it's such a personal decision but having waited this long to ov are you sure you want to wait longer? It might not come regularly yet.
> 
> I tested this morning, bfn. Well next test day will be Sunday now I think. I've a second test left to use. Dpo12 maybe, maybe not, so I'm keeping positive. Boobs getting steadily more sore, today sore when walking for the first time. Pelvic veins definitely looking fatter and bluer. I only remembered I got them last time when I noticed them a day or two ago. Still hoping! Sunday will be cd26. I ov'd on cd10 I think so it's reasonable that Sunday will be in the 4 days before af testing window. Really I've been daft to have tested but I'm totally without patience and month is the slowest I've ever lived through!
> 
> Good luck madly, hope she stays away today. And good news Gilz, can't wait for your next test result either.

Thats very true hun :hugs:

I guess we will just go for it and then what will happen will happen :flower:

Oh hun I hope you get your bfp! gd luck with testing on Sunday :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Bids said:


> ive only ever bought 2hpt's in my life lol but just seeing how early everyone tests on here makes me want too this month feels like forever and i feel slightly different to previous months, ARRRGHHH I hate waiting

if you have a sensitive 1 you shud be ok,but like i said fridays not far,i kno how hard it is not testing it takes all the will power in the world


----------



## Bids

mamadonna said:


> Bids said:
> 
> 
> ive only ever bought 2hpt's in my life lol but just seeing how early everyone tests on here makes me want too this month feels like forever and i feel slightly different to previous months, ARRRGHHH I hate waiting
> 
> if you have a sensitive 1 you shud be ok,but like i said fridays not far,i kno how hard it is not testing it takes all the will power in the worldClick to expand...


ive been through 7 - 2WW's now and not caved in early once so im sure i can last 2 days which in my brain is only 1 cos i dont count today and the next day is friday so i only have thursday to get through to see if af arrives lol 

thanks hun thats just what i needed :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Bids said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bids said:
> 
> 
> ive only ever bought 2hpt's in my life lol but just seeing how early everyone tests on here makes me want too this month feels like forever and i feel slightly different to previous months, ARRRGHHH I hate waiting
> 
> if you have a sensitive 1 you shud be ok,but like i said fridays not far,i kno how hard it is not testing it takes all the will power in the worldClick to expand...
> 
> 
> ive been through 7 - 2WW's now and not caved in early once so im sure i can last 2 days which in my brain is only 1 cos i dont count today and the next day is friday so i only have thursday to get through to see if af arrives lol
> 
> thanks hun thats just what i needed :hugs:Click to expand...

no probs hun anytime,i'll be searching for you at the end of my 2ww so you can talk me outta of testing lol


----------



## Bids

haha no problem mamadonna - i'll be waiting ;) lol


----------



## DaretoDream

Temp went up again today- at 98.9 ! woo! hope that's a good sign!!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha bids what are you like! i would test friday - i am testing friday morning too, thats the day af arrives, she doesnt normally arrive until the afternoon so if i get bfn in the morning then at least i wont be too surprised if she does show, nothing worse than going for a wee and being confronted by it when you are not expecting it lol

only got 2 tests left so gona test friday am and sunday am 

am doing ok this month actually normally i test twice a day every day from 9dpo so at the very least i have got my poshpt under slight control!


----------



## madcatwoman

> nothing worse than going for a wee and being confronted by it when you are not expecting it lol

LOL! WHat a shocker huh!!:dohh:

ive been teasing myself with what looks like an evap line this morning, but not sure really!. gona have to give it a few days and see what comes first!


----------



## Bids

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> ha ha bids what are you like! i would test friday - i am testing friday morning too, thats the day af arrives, she doesnt normally arrive until the afternoon so if i get bfn in the morning then at least i wont be too surprised if she does show, nothing worse than going for a wee and being confronted by it when you are not expecting it lol
> 
> only got 2 tests left so gona test friday am and sunday am
> 
> am doing ok this month actually normally i test twice a day every day from 9dpo so at the very least i have got my poshpt under slight control!

easy for you to say youve already tested and didnt wait til friday haha :winkwink: but no it does sound as though you are doing better than normal :haha:

ARRRGGGHHHHH :wacko: im going mad here how have i done soooo well all month and now with only 2 days to go im symptom spotting :dohh::growlmad:


----------



## madcatwoman

Its because your weakening!, we are making you weak, breaking you down day by day!:ninja:


----------



## Bids

damn you cat, you meanie haha i am not weak - or am i?!! ARRRGHHHH its rubbing off on me.... im going to be poas addict before you know it :( lol


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls :flower:

Bids - if you can hang off testing then i would. I'm in cycle 6 and truely wish i'd been like you up to this point and not given myself month after month of :bfn:s to look at. But if you have to test make sure to share the results :haha:

madcat - FX'd that it's not an evap and you're on your way to :bfp:

As for me i really think the :witch: is on the way for me now, i've got a really sore back and cramps constantly now, not agonising but definitely enough for me to be aware of them without trying to ss :cry:


----------



## francismummy

i will join AF due the 12th August so hoping for a [bfp] in september

Trying to conceive a little princess as i have two little princes 

xx


----------



## PeanutBean

gilz82 said:


> As for me i really think the :witch: is on the way for me now, i've got a really sore back and cramps constantly now, not agonising but definitely enough for me to be aware of them without trying to ss :cry:

That could as like be preg as af though. With Byron I expected to feel nothing and instead had weeks of pains far worse than anything I got during af. Stupid same symptoms. :(

I'm feeling blue. Back in work today as my Mum has Byron on a Wed. Wishing I wasn't. Have loads to do but don't want to do anything at all. Only working a half day tomorrow at least, working Friday, Mon and Tue then on hol until after the bank holiday. I'd like to think all this up and down emotion is a good sign but I dunno! Something's going on for sure but I know from my past that it doesn't always end in success. Every day is taking such a long time. :coffee:

What's everyone doing today?


----------



## madcatwoman

gilz82 said:


> Hi girls :flower:
> 
> Bids - if you can hang off testing then i would. I'm in cycle 6 and truely wish i'd been like you up to this point and not given myself month after month of :bfn:s to look at. But if you have to test make sure to share the results :haha:
> 
> madcat - FX'd that it's not an evap and you're on your way to :bfp:
> 
> As for me i really think the :witch: is on the way for me now, i've got a really sore back and cramps constantly now, not agonising but definitely enough for me to be aware of them without trying to ss :cry:

oh i hope youre right:wacko:


----------



## Danniii

Hey ladies, looks like some promising signs for people, Good Luck!
Meanwhile, I've started taking Soya Isoflavones, hoping they'll kick my Ov into action. Totally forgot to test this morning - though it was just out of routine really anyway.
Good to hear all your PMA!


----------



## jo1712

Am I too late to join?

AF due today, but its my first month of trying to not expecting much, if the :witch: doesn't show by the weekend I'll be testing :)


----------



## Bids

gilz82 said:


> Hi girls :flower:
> 
> Bids - if you can hang off testing then i would. I'm in cycle 6 and truely wish i'd been like you up to this point and not given myself month after month of :bfn:s to look at. But if you have to test make sure to share the results :haha:
> 
> madcat - FX'd that it's not an evap and you're on your way to :bfp:
> 
> As for me i really think the :witch: is on the way for me now, i've got a really sore back and cramps constantly now, not agonising but definitely enough for me to be aware of them without trying to ss :cry:

Thanx gilz and dont worry ive completely changed my mind and have decided not to bother :D It'll only be a bfn anyway im sure.... think i have af type feelings anyway so i'll wait it out til friday and hope im wrong and that your wrong about you too :flower:


----------



## Wishonastar

Bids - if you changed your mind and started testing I think we would probably all just crumble and join straight in!

I'm not feeling much PMA today, was almost convinced that the pains I was having 5/6dpo was implantation & I also had tender bbs, bit stuffy nose today but pains & pressure have gone & I feel disappointingly unPG atm. Anyone else had similar symptoms that have disappeared? I was def not imagining pains, was driving for 6 hours on 5dpo & hope it wasn't just muscle fatigue from sitting in one position too long. (see, now I'm trying to anti-symptom spot, is that a good idea???)


----------



## Bids

wishonastar i have no idea whats a good idea and bad idea anymore - i dont know if im feeling positive or negative, im just sooooooo confused lol sounds as though you are feeling the same?!! 

i just NEED to know :( how long you got left til testing now?!!


----------



## Wishonastar

Too flippin' long!

I'm 7dpo now and going to try my best to wait til Sunday (but got a nasty feeling I might cave and have a go Friday, unfortunately got plenty of HPT's..)

You're a bit further in though aren't you? Are you always regular? Although we've been ttc for 3 years we've not been too scientific about it up to now & I'm only just learning what my LP is so I only ever guess within a couple've days when the witch will fly in! You going to test Friday am?

It's my OH's bday on Sunday and I've been dreaming and dreaming of giving him the best present we could ever ask for - I guess that would be a bit too perfect to ask for really :cry:


----------



## Bids

im either 12dpo or 14dpo usually a 28 day cycle but last month tripped me out and was 26?!! so friday is the day af should arrive but for the FIRST time in my ttc life i might cave in and test in the morning - first time for everything huh?!!! its driving me up the wall this month dunno why?! 

we're the same as you havent been very into it at all (as in temping etc) i just use online ov calculators as didnt want it to get too clinical so hoping for a bfp before its doctors time.....

Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

Wish - it is not too perfect to ask for that. My DH's bday is this month as well and I am soooooooo hoping for a bfp. 

I'm a whole 5 dpo today. Can I test yet? KIDDING!!! My ov hurts, the right one just feels achy. I feel asleep last night almost 2 hours early. Whew! Felt good to get that ss out in the open. 

Bids- Be strong! 2 more days!!! You can do it.


----------



## Wishonastar

Good luck mrsmmm - you never know maybe both our DH's will get a pleasant surprise! Hope the days go quick for you x

FX'd for you Bids - if you do test in the am let us know!

Me and DH have already been through testing, I'm fine but DH has low count and motility, unfortunately I would need to lose over 40lb before they'd consider us for IVF/ICSI so we're on our own at least for a while. When we found out I started getting a bit more familiar with my cycle, not temping but doing OPK's, taking vits, using conceive+ etc, and hey, at the end of the day it only takes one of the little swimmers to create a miracle so FX'd. Are you taking or using anything to help?


----------



## lizzielou76

can I join? 4 DPO on month #3 TTC


----------



## Bids

Wishonastar said:


> Good luck mrsmmm - you never know maybe both our DH's will get a pleasant surprise! Hope the days go quick for you x
> 
> FX'd for you Bids - if you do test in the am let us know!
> 
> Me and DH have already been through testing, I'm fine but DH has low count and motility, unfortunately I would need to lose over 40lb before they'd consider us for IVF/ICSI so we're on our own at least for a while. When we found out I started getting a bit more familiar with my cycle, not temping but doing OPK's, taking vits, using conceive+ etc, and hey, at the end of the day it only takes one of the little swimmers to create a miracle so FX'd. Are you taking or using anything to help?


I'll let you know if i do cave in :winkwink: but i'll try not too mrsmmm!!!!

The only thing we take is vits which im proud of my DH for doing cos he hates taking tablets bless him :flower: and this is either 7 or 8 month of ttc now but he's only been on the vits for about 2-3 months, at least you know whats wrong i suppose, i'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you as you definitely deserve it - good to see you still have sooo much pma :kiss:


----------



## Bids

Hi lizzielou76 and welcome :D


----------



## gilz82

Evening girls 

That's one more day at work done, only two more til the weekend :happydance:

How's everyone doing? 

xx


----------



## sequeena

OH and I :sex: today and today is apparently one of my most fertile days so I hope we've conceived!! :flower:

Still going to :sex: over the next few days ... just in case :winkwink:


----------



## gilz82

Good luck Sequeena :dust:


----------



## sequeena

gilz82 said:


> Good luck Sequeena :dust:

Or rather will conceive, I've not even ovulated yet :haha: Thank you :D


----------



## Duffy

sequeena said:


> OH and I :sex: today and today is apparently one of my most fertile days so I hope we've conceived!! :flower:
> 
> Still going to :sex: over the next few days ... just in case :winkwink:

Sending you some baby dust


----------



## mrsmmm

GL sequeena! 

Welcome lizzielou!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Oooohhh Count me in! :thumbup:

Started charting BBT and CM this month!! 

:flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :hugs:

Just been catching up on this AMAZZZZZZZZZZZZZING thread :kiss: Thank you all for your lovely words of support!

So my update:.................still :af: :yipee: :yipee: fxed it stays that way and I get my :bfp: I will be :test: saturday now :thumbup: Still only have cramps and full/heavy 
(.)(.) so hoping its all good :happydance:

Lots of positive signs on this thread Ladies...lots of us hitting 1st tri :yipee:


----------



## gilz82

Yay madly that's awesome. FX'd she stays away and you get your :bfp: on Saturday :happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

well my update: I still have a heavy nearly crampy tummy(for 2 days), no sign of AF though (not supposed to be hear till the wkend). Increased CM,high cervix again(?), the girls on the test thread have encouraged me to test again tomorrow, so i will do !!x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you gilz82 :hugs: trying to remain positive and keeping everything crossed right now :lol:

Goodluck madcat sounding really great :thumbup:


----------



## loopylollipop

ok ok ok i caved.....thought saw an evap and swear i have been lookin at this sucker for like 4 hours jeez. it is just an evap. some lower abdo cramps but dtd need last night - for fun yeeehawww:happydance::happydance: 

trying to stay cool but feel like teetering on the edge of sanity :wacko: btw am 9dpo ...i think....


----------



## victorial8

I hate waiting to ovulate................................but then I hate the 2 week wait!!!! 

Thank goodness I can pass the time on here :) :) :) :)


----------



## loopylollipop

victorial8 said:


> I hate waiting to ovulate................................but then I hate the 2 week wait!!!!
> 
> Thank goodness I can pass the time on here :) :) :) :)


i think maybe the waiting to ov is the worse - you dont know when,whether you are gonna fit in all the bd you need to, wear yourself and OH out..confuse the living beejeezus out of yourself trying to compare two pink lines...and then sit and wait....and wait.....wonder when you really Ovd....and wait.....and wait....pretend you are strong and you dont care.....poas and hide in case OH finds it ....after all only 2dpo....then wait some more....poke boobs...feel guilty after early :coffee: cos you forgot for a second in 2ww....then wait again...poas again....STARE at it for ..well...like FOREVER...wait again...oh Lord shoot me now....


----------



## mrsmmm

Lolli- I love it! If I could poas at 5 dpo and not feel stupid I would. I know as soon as I did it though I'd feel like a total idiot!


----------



## victorial8

loopylollipop said:


> victorial8 said:
> 
> 
> I hate waiting to ovulate................................but then I hate the 2 week wait!!!!
> 
> Thank goodness I can pass the time on here :) :) :) :)
> 
> 
> i think maybe the waiting to ov is the worse - you dont know when,whether you are gonna fit in all the bd you need to, wear yourself and OH out..confuse the living beejeezus out of yourself trying to compare two pink lines...and then sit and wait....and wait.....wonder when you really Ovd....and wait.....and wait....pretend you are strong and you dont care.....poas and hide in case OH finds it ....after all only 2dpo....then wait some more....poke boobs...feel guilty after early :coffee: cos you forgot for a second in 2ww....then wait again...poas again....STARE at it for ..well...like FOREVER...wait again...oh Lord shoot me now....Click to expand...


You just described my daily routine :) :) :)


----------



## mrsmmm

Do you ever just have a feeling if you are/aren't pg? Last month despite good symtoms, at 9 dpo I knew I was not pg. I have the same feeling now. Just instinct I guess.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

*How long have you been TTC?*

15 months - This is the first month we will be charting BBT & CM.

*What's your family like?*

I have just turned 20 and DH is 25, We got married on July 17th 
& We have been togther for nearly 3 years.

*What do you do?*

I work for my friend as a photo editer in his studio.

*If you've already got kids, what's your preg/birth history like?*

In 2006 I micarried at 9 weeks due to my previous partner being
physically abusive.


----------



## Wishonastar

victorial8 said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> victorial8 said:
> 
> 
> I hate waiting to ovulate................................but then I hate the 2 week wait!!!!
> 
> Thank goodness I can pass the time on here :) :) :) :)
> 
> 
> i think maybe the waiting to ov is the worse - you dont know when,whether you are gonna fit in all the bd you need to, wear yourself and OH out..confuse the living beejeezus out of yourself trying to compare two pink lines...and then sit and wait....and wait.....wonder when you really Ovd....and wait.....and wait....pretend you are strong and you dont care.....poas and hide in case OH finds it ....after all only 2dpo....then wait some more....poke boobs...feel guilty after early :coffee: cos you forgot for a second in 2ww....then wait again...poas again....STARE at it for ..well...like FOREVER...wait again...oh Lord shoot me now....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just described my daily routine :) :) :)Click to expand...

Ha! Me too! Love this thread :kiss:


----------



## Duffy

*Well count me out for this month the dragon hit this morning I was bloody mad hahaha  seri I crack myself up. We only beded once after I got off my period in July due to family vacation at the ocean and a camping trip we never had a moment alone to do the deed, after this period it will be different.*


----------



## Spunky

Duffy said:


> *Well count me out for this month the dragon hit this morning I was bloody mad hahaha  seri I crack myself up. We only beded once after I got off my period in July due to family vacation at the ocean and a camping trip we never had a moment alone to do the deed, after this period it will be different.*

Sorry you got AF :growlmad: I love your baby's hat in your avitar though!! :thumbup: My mom has started making booties and hats for our future (unmade obviously) children. hahaha


----------



## mrsmmm

Sofie - Sorry for your loss. Hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## gilz82

Morning :flower:

How's everyone doing today?

I had another temp rise this morning so decided to poaOPK again cos i still only have one hpt and i refuse to buy more after the last few months.

OPK was definitely positive again this morning, so hoping it's a good sign. Going to test on saturday morning, i'll be 12dpo then and the :witch: is due on sunday. I just want to be able to stop dwelling on it for this month one way or the other. 

Is it just me or has this cycle been really long? Don't know if i'm just getting tired because it's cycle 6 or it's just a bad month :wacko:

:hugs: :kiss:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: sofie
Sorry for af Duffy

Gilz, it's been a bloody long month. I think my symptoms are starting to go off. Gutted.


----------



## gilz82

Aw Peanutbean you're not out til af appears :hugs:

I just realised that if i get af at the weekend, i'll ov on holiday and come back right in time for the 2WW how horrible is that!!

I think the 2ww would be much easier if i was on holiday as there would be plenty of occupy my mind other than temps and cm and ss :dohh:


----------



## babywearinmum

OMG Gilz if you haven't got a :bfp: I will eat my shoe!
Thats a fantastic chart and another pos opk is a very very gd sign!!

Aww Peanut please don't get down just yet, af not here! I hope you do get your bfp xx

Well it seems I didn't ov yesterday, I didn't get a true positive in the afternoon still and I am just having patches of ewcm. I really think my body is gearing upto it though, so will be poasing my little heart out today!


----------



## gilz82

babywearinmum said:


> OMG Gilz if you haven't got a :bfp: I will eat my shoe!
> Thats a fantastic chart and another pos opk is a very very gd sign!!
> 
> Aww Peanut please don't get down just yet, af not here! I hope you do get your bfp xx
> 
> Well it seems I didn't ov yesterday, I didn't get a true positive in the afternoon still and I am just having patches of ewcm. I really think my body is gearing upto it though, so will be poasing my little heart out today!

Good luck with the poas today :happydance:

I hope you are right about the :bfp: we'll just need to wait and see on saturday i suppose. Just incase though which particular type of shoe are you planning to eat if i get a :bfn: :haha: :haha: :haha:

:dust:


----------



## babywearinmum

:haha: I guess it will have to be the trainer 

Honestly hun I would be so shocked if it weren't!

:happydance: Really excited for you


----------



## madcatwoman

my heart is pounding a bit girlies, cos i think ive got a BFP:wacko:
Will update my thread in the test gallery in a mo.
Line isnt very strong, but stronger than yesterday, (but then my DPO is one day behind what my ticker says).

Im hoping AF doesnt come(supposed to be tomorrow)&spoil it,but my CP is very high

ive got the shakes!


----------



## Bids

OH WOW WOOOHOOO fingers crossed babe hope your right and its your BFP!!!! xxxxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Congrats madcat!

Sounds like you'll all be moving up without me! I don't even feel pregnant today. The thought of another month in work in the spring is gutting.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> Congrats madcat!
> 
> Sounds like you'll all be moving up without me! I don't even feel pregnant today. The thought of another month in work in the spring is gutting.

i know they say a line is a line, but when its your faint line you still think its a trick, i made sure to read it &photgraph it in the 3 mins, and its there. Im kinda stunned, as i didnt think migh chances were very high, DH wouldnt BD much, well once -when he should have.

My fingers have got the shakes


----------



## babywearinmum

Ooo wow hun congrats!!

Line is a line!!


----------



## madcatwoman

babywearinmum said:


> Ooo wow hun congrats!!
> 
> Line is a line!!

how many time have i said that to the others??. need to try take my own medicine!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

good morning ladies 

well thats another week of work done for me! knackard again but hey at least it has distracted me, was getting af cramps a lot last night and this morning thought it saw a brown fleck this morning, argh! think af is on her way. shes due tomorrow but have feeling shes going to show today

hmmmm

feeling ok about it if she does, i just keep thinking that every time af comes it makes it more mathematically likely that next month could be it - already figured out that i would be testing on my birthday next month so a bfp next month wouldnt be so bad if this month is a defo no

just trying to keep the pma, absolutely gutted that i might be facing waiting to o and 2ww - i just can wait to get a bfp not only so i can have the baby that i long for but also so i dont have to time my lilfe around a line on a stick!

argh!


----------



## Wishonastar

Whoop - congrats madcatwoman! Hope your line gets darker over the next few days & best of luck!

Bids - you tested yet???


----------



## madcatwoman

Wishonastar said:


> Whoop - congrats madcatwoman! Hope your line gets darker over the next few days & best of luck!
> 
> Bids - you tested yet???

thanks hun. i got one more test left, will use it tomorrow and then prob make a docs appointment:thumbup:


----------



## Bids

yep wishonastar and it was BFN just like i thought haha but like NOMORENUMBERS im not gutted as if af shows tomorrow least im still regular and can get on with next month :D but i have NO symptoms at all so hoping she's not tripping me out with a bloody 32 days cycle or something??!!


----------



## mamadonna

Bids said:


> yep wishonastar and it was BFN just like i thought haha but like NOMORENUMBERS im not gutted as if af shows tomorrow least im still regular and can get on with next month :D but i have NO symptoms at all so hoping she's not tripping me out with a bloody 32 days cycle or something??!!

i thought you were gonna wait mrs!!!!:gun: i hope you've just tested too early and the :witch:stays away


----------



## Bids

I know, I know... shout at madcat she talked me into it lol haha passing the blame :D 

I dont think so mamadonna but thanks very much and i do hope your right but wont hold my breath!!! xx


----------



## mamadonna

you neva kno hun some ladies dont get their :bfp: till a couple of wks after af is due so dont loose hope yet


----------



## Bids

hmmmm hope so but i dont feel lucky at the mo - i'll keep you updated though and everyone else has to promise to do the same ;) 

good luck girls xx


----------



## Wishonastar

It's not too late yet for this month Bids, hope evil witch doesn't show up and hope you get your BFP!


----------



## mamadonna

Bids said:


> hmmmm hope so but i dont feel lucky at the mo - i'll keep you updated though and everyone else has to promise to do the same ;)
> 
> good luck girls xx

will do bids x


----------



## Bids

Thanks wish :hugs: i'll test again sunday i think?? if af hasnt shown but i think thats a big if!!! :wacko: xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> Thanks wish :hugs: i'll test again sunday i think?? if af hasnt shown but i think thats a big if!!! :wacko: xx

hey its not my fault!!:hissy:

im not letting you off anyway, if you dont get that darn AF tomorrow/sat youre testing again my girl!!.

stick that in your pipe and smoke it!!!!!:shrug:


----------



## Bids

haha hey come on cat i have to have someone to blame :kiss: and who better than someone who just got there BFP no-ones goin to be mean to you now are they :flower::haha:

arrgghhh im now trying to talk myself into the fact that if i ovulated 2 days later etc etc haha why do we do this to ourselves - No thats it im excepting the fact thats its not my month BFN said so, i'll let you know when af arrives :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

madcatwoman said:


> Bids said:
> 
> 
> Thanks wish :hugs: i'll test again sunday i think?? if af hasnt shown but i think thats a big if!!! :wacko: xx
> 
> hey its not my fault!!:hissy:
> 
> im not letting you off anyway, if you dont get that darn AF tomorrow/sat youre testing again my girl!!.
> 
> stick that in your pipe and smoke it!!!!!:shrug:Click to expand...

:rofl: you tell her madcat


----------



## madcatwoman

mamadonna said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bids said:
> 
> 
> Thanks wish :hugs: i'll test again sunday i think?? if af hasnt shown but i think thats a big if!!! :wacko: xx
> 
> hey its not my fault!!:hissy:
> 
> im not letting you off anyway, if you dont get that darn AF tomorrow/sat youre testing again my girl!!.
> 
> stick that in your pipe and smoke it!!!!!:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: you tell her madcatClick to expand...

I will !:growlmad:, i do!!


----------



## Wishonastar

:rofl::gun::rofl: It's all getting a bit feisty on here this morning - love it!


----------



## madcatwoman

Wishonastar said:


> :rofl::gun::rofl: It's all getting a bit feisty on here this morning - love it!

LOL!!, someones got to keep her in-check!:thumbup:


----------



## Wishonastar

Aye, definately! Glad she's fallen off the waggon though - makes us all feel better about running for the HPT's! Think I'm going to start in the am, got so many symptoms this month, problem is I've been obsessing about it all so much it's probably just all in my head! Ah well - my 3-month supply of Wellman Conception tablets have just arrived so well prepared for next cycle if :witch: arrives. keep up the PMA!


----------



## Bids

hey you lot i am here you know haha 

wish theres a first time for everything and a last lol 

keep up the pma though hun good idea - im just waiting it out now man style (totally laid back haha) :D 

xx


----------



## PeanutBean

What's PMA? I've been wondering for a while now and keep forgetting to ask! If it's the positive mental attitude I'm suspecting it is then there is really none with me right now. Feeling very glum indeed. Wondering if I got ov wrong in which case we won't have dtd at the right time. Maybe I will track my temps next month. It's something I'm interested in anyway, with my body clock science past, though no doubt it's the start of a slippery road.


----------



## Wishonastar

:rofl: 

FX'd for us all and :dust:!!!!

_(yes, stupid childish woman has just found the 'more' button on the smilies...)_ :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Wishonastar

Hey Peanut - try not to be too down, thought you were getting all sorts of symptoms?? What dpo are you now?


----------



## Bids

Wishonastar said:


> :rofl:
> 
> FX'd for us all and :dust:!!!!
> 
> _(yes, stupid childish woman has just found the 'more' button on the smilies...)_ :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

lmao the more smilies button - well done :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

Wishonastar said:


> Hey Peanut - try not to be too down, thought you were getting all sorts of symptoms?? What dpo are you now?

I was and they seemed good but today they seem mostly gone. Boobs quite a bit less sore and just not feeling full of womb anymore. I think I'm 13dpo but I dunno, maybe I got it all wrong.

It's been such a stressful month, I've had a chest infection, been off work a week from this, Byron having diarrhoea enough for him to be sent to hospital, and the nursery being set on fire, loads of stress at work the week we were at it. I just don't see it happening now and feel a fool for having tested earlier in the week.

It's stupid, this is only our first month, the issue is with work not ttc. The thought of another month in work (or more) is too much. Too unhappy there. Really hoped to get a new job after my return in Nov, so that I could be settled in before ttc and maybe even get more than stat maternity pay but no joy thanks to the wanker bankers.


----------



## KatieMRi

Awww :hugs: hun x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hello ladies me again . . . . . 

well she got me! BUT i am not going to cry about it because there was nothing i could have done better this month. yes perhaps that should make me a little bit entitled to get down because of all that effort but this is the first month i can not actually put it down to something that i havent done

although the ending of this cycle sucks big time this has been a very positive cycle for me

i got my first batch of really really really good ewcm 
i got my first positive opk
it is the third month in a row i have had a 30 day cycle so at least now i can say i can track ov a lot better than getting dh to bd from day 10 to day 22 poor thing
i know that i have a long enough luteal phase 13 days
i get to drink with all my dinner guests tonight!


looking to this cycle (cycle 6 month 7) i will have a much better grasp of my now REGULAR (yay) cycle 
i will be testing on my birthday! how cool will that be! 
i spoke with dh last night about the reason why he seems to only get jiggy jiggy certain weeks of the month ie why has it been a week and a half since you last tried to get in my boxers so hopefully he will be a little more on board with me saying drop em this month

yeah i think that'll do, so yes although gutted i am still positive - this month it was JUST ONE OF THOSE THINGS and not because i didnt do something - quite nice not to beat myself up about it

i'll pop in on you ladies every now and then the next week to make sure i dont miss any bfp's! but i like to not think about ttcing when af is here, it is the only week i genuinely relax!

x k x


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh :hugs: nomore! Roll on next month for your bfp!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks peanut bean, fxd for your bfp still THIS month x kx


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow you lot have been busy since this morning :haha:

Bids and Peanutbean - you aren't out til the :witch: is here so try to keep positive.

Nomorenumbers - sorry about the :witch: hon but think you are looking at it in the right way. I'm in cycle 6 now and you are right the numbers must end up more in our favour each time :hugs:

Matcat - wooohooo congratulations :happydance::happydance:

and just loads of :dust: to everyone else!!

I've decided if my temps stay up tomorrow i'm going to test then cos this it doing my head in this month :hissy:

I never have cramps before AF only during and the positive OPKs and high temps blah blah blah. I know these could all be good signs but with our hormones they could just be AF signs too so i'm getting it out of the road tomorrow. That way if it's :bfn: i can chill out at the weekend have some serious amounts of chocolate, washed down with a nice glass of :wine: accompanied by a huge :hug: from my wee dog since OH isn't home til next thursday.

xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Man I'd like a glass of wine. DH bought some mini bottles for our last camping only I couldn't drink them because of TTC. Mostly I don't want to drink at all now I've started except I really want to...


----------



## gilz82

It's odd cos i don't really drink at all at the best of times, stopped completely when i was really sick with my kidney and never really restarted... 

but i've decided i'm going to have a lovely glass of white wine at the weekend anyway if the :witch: arrives.


----------



## PeanutBean

gilz82 said:


> It's odd cos i don't really drink at all at the best of times, stopped completely when i was really sick with my kidney and never really restarted...
> 
> but i've decided i'm going to have a lovely glass of white wine at the weekend anyway if the :witch: arrives.

No I hardly ever drink either. We don't go out, I usually drive if we go anywhere significant and we don't drink at home much at all. About the only time we do have a drink (usually just that) is when we're camping. But it's been a long hard month and for some reason there have been repeated opportunities to drink (my friend's wedding for example) where I would normally have had one. I guess I feel cheated as there will probably be a bfn anyway!


----------



## molly85

Hey I'd like to join you, I'm prob outthis month as OH is away for 8 days and I wille on nights when he returns.
I have plans for september though lol. 

My potted TTCstory is taht I was on B/C since 18 depot provera nad the implant. I had my last injection june 09, was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism January 10 periods returned in Januray 10. I think I started ovulating in March and that last cycle I did O but FF refuses to aknowledge this. so am on my 4th cycle of Oing started hoping and trying at christmas 09


----------



## mrsmmm

Madcat - Congrats! 

NOMORE - Sorry about AF. Do have a glass of wine and relax!

:dust: to the rest of us still waiting out the hell known as 2ww. I've managed to still do pretty good at not ss. 7 dpo. ONE more week to go!


----------



## DaretoDream

OK so i was bad today and at 7 dpo i did a test. It was neg. My symptoms are calming slightly- but my temp went up AGAIN this morning to 99.1.

And it was at 99.2 last night and i had hot and cold flashes.

This morning i just feel like i'm coming down with something. But my temp has already gone down since i temped this morning. Do you guys think i still have a good chance? Please check out my chart. It's still rising- i don't know if it can go higher than this!


----------



## gilz82

DaretoDream said:


> OK so i was bad today and at 7 dpo i did a test. It was neg. My symptoms are calming slightly- but my temp went up AGAIN this morning to 99.1.
> 
> And it was at 99.2 last night and i had hot and cold flashes.
> 
> This morning i just feel like i'm coming down with something. But my temp has already gone down since i temped this morning. Do you guys think i still have a good chance? Please check out my chart. It's still rising- i don't know if it can go higher than this!

I wouldn't worry about your temperatures during the day as it's normal for this to fluctuate.

Your BBT is different as it's supposed to be taken after at least 3 hours of sleep as far as i'm aware.

xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Here's a chart of the normal temperature fluctuations if it works.
https://www.life-enhancement.com/images/LEM0609table320.gif


----------



## DaretoDream

I"m aware i'm more concerned that i'm getting sick- and not actually having preg symptoms. i'm 7 dpo today and feeling very very crappy. My whole head feels 'stuffy' and i want to know if it's another sign? OR am i just getting sick.


----------



## PeanutBean

DaretoDream said:


> I"m aware i'm more concerned that i'm getting sick- and not actually having preg symptoms. i'm 7 dpo today and feeling very very crappy. My whole head feels 'stuffy' and i want to know if it's another sign? OR am i just getting sick.

I think it could be either or!


----------



## KayCo

Hello ladies!

Firstly MADCAT... a very big congratulations to you! Wishing a happy and healthy 8 months ahead. I am living vicariously through you right now.

Nomore, so sorry about AF but YAY on :wine: this evening. I will also be indulging tomorrow evening as I can feel AF coming my way. All my symptoms have disappeared, and my temps have gone down again :wacko: 
peanut, i will have a BIG glass of delicious Cabernet on your behalf.

Bids, sorry for the :bfn: but I really hope it was too early for you. FX

Gilz, I will swap an arm, leg and eyeball for your chart. Things are really hotting up for you. I am crossing everything and hoping that your temps continue to rise.

Mrsmmm... I killed myself with ss this month and now they are nowehere. Okay I lie, I have backache but that is normally a sign of AF for me so good on you for not over-analysing any signs!

Daretodream, hope you feel better soon :hug: to you hon.

Hi Molly and Welcome.

Shoo, i hope that I have covered everyone! Okay knocking off now and going home for some much needed rest. I am exhausted


----------



## Bids

Arrrr thanx Kayco :D i hope your right but im not holding out on a BFP this month like you im sure af will arrive through the night like usual... oh well big drinks all round hehe - hope your wrong though and you get a BFP - let us know either way hun xx


----------



## Duffy

Spunky said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> *Well count me out for this month the dragon hit this morning I was bloody mad hahaha  seri I crack myself up. We only beded once after I got off my period in July due to family vacation at the ocean and a camping trip we never had a moment alone to do the deed, after this period it will be different.*
> 
> Sorry you got AF :growlmad: I love your baby's hat in your avitar though!! :thumbup: My mom has started making booties and hats for our future (unmade obviously) children. hahahaClick to expand...

Thank you we found the hat at a very cute baby store tucked in among a zillion other stores, lol. I love love the hat on her and she looks like a doll, the bow comes off so when her hair gets a lil longer I can clip it in for her. That cool your mom making booties and stuff I did the same with Karissa I bought a minnie mouse outfit from disney world a year before I got pregnant its just something we do


----------



## Duffy

My goodness I have so much reading to do to catch up on the thread lol. I'm just sitting here sipping a cool drink being grumpy and totally wishing my period ends soon. I hate the wait of it and the two week wait after................... I kind of figured the second time around wouldn't be any easier then the first time around but it would have been a lovely 25 birthday present *hearts*..........


----------



## Duffy

DaretoDream said:


> OK so i was bad today and at 7 dpo i did a test. It was neg. My symptoms are calming slightly- but my temp went up AGAIN this morning to 99.1.
> 
> And it was at 99.2 last night and i had hot and cold flashes.
> 
> This morning i just feel like i'm coming down with something. But my temp has already gone down since i temped this morning. Do you guys think i still have a good chance? Please check out my chart. It's still rising- i don't know if it can go higher than this!

I'm not sure sweetie I never got the hand of the charting but I really hope you get your positive, if not don't give it up keeping trying. :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

Well i feel fantastic now! I don't know what happened- keeping my fingers crossed it was something with implantation- but i don't know. I just feel nothing like i did last night or this morning. About 2 hours ago i just started feeling fantastic. 

When i went to the loo about 15 minutes ago- i got a small tiny spot of pink discharge. Very faint- but def there.

So i stared at it for a moment, then i shoved another clean piece of tp to see if maybe i could find more? I didn't, but i'm very hopeful this is a good sign. Apparently some women do seriously spike instead of dip at implantation- and i'm hoping what that temp job and grossness was. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mrsmmm

Dare - I was just about to say that I feel just like you. I feel all cold and sicky and pathetic. It came on a couple of hours ago. My ovs are cramping now so bad and I just want to crawl in bed. FX that your symptoms are ib!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

mrsmmm we are on the same dpo too- That's what happened to me, it started suddenly around 700 or so last night. started with a mild headache and i started snapping at dh. then i went in the other room to watch a movie by myself- which i cried through like half of- totally emotional and a mess! then it at just went away --- and nothing since. Feeling very anxious and mood is GREAT but my body is tired. 

Fx'd that it's implantation for both of us!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## mrsmmm

IDK. I don't want to get my hopes up. I think pregnancy is so random! How many of us time BD correctly, eat right, take vitamins, etc? Next thing you know, your co-worker is knocked up by a one night stand!


----------



## PeanutBean

So taken my bra off and owiee. Still got super blue veins, thought they had gone this morning. I dunno... Maybe it might still be possible. Wish I could know now but got such a firm bfn yesterday there's no point in testing anytime soon. Had loads of weird pains today. God knows if they mean anything. Since having my internal organs rearranged by Byron I just don't really understand myself and often can't tell if it's bowel or womb I'm feeling. :dohh: Just gonna keep crossing my fingers I suppose. Sigh.


----------



## RB1404

mrsmmm said:


> IDK. I don't want to get my hopes up. I think pregnancy is so random! How many of us time BD correctly, eat right, take vitamins, etc? Next thing you know, your co-worker is knocked up by a one night stand!


AGREED!! I think that's so true! :dohh:


----------



## mrsmmm

RB1404 said:


> mrsmmm said:
> 
> 
> IDK. I don't want to get my hopes up. I think pregnancy is so random! How many of us time BD correctly, eat right, take vitamins, etc? Next thing you know, your co-worker is knocked up by a one night stand!
> 
> 
> AGREED!! I think that's so true! :dohh:Click to expand...

Painfully true I'm afraid! :shrug: You all will be getting up around the time I'm going to sleep I'm afraid. At the conclusion of 7 dpo I can't shake my nausea. I can't wait for the next 2 hours to end so I can be in the 1ww.


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

could you please add me - af due tomorrow and bfn this morning.


----------



## gilz82

Morning girlies :flower:

How is everyone, happy it's friday at last?

Well my update for today is that i tested and got a ..........................:bfn:!!! Not even the faintest of lines. OPKs are still positive though so no idea at all whats going on.

Temp dipped very slightly this morning but FF still decided to tell me i've got a triphasic chart :wacko:

Since i'm out i suppose i should be thankful for the things that have been different this month, i haven't put on my usual 3lbs of AF weight, i haven't had the horrible headaches i usually get from about CD21 and my skin has been better this month.

Still i'd much rather have all of those things and a :bfp: :cry: :cry:

:dust:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: gilz, maybe af won't show.


----------



## gilz82

Oh Peanutbean i know i should think i'm not out til the :witch: shows but i was feeling quite optomistic about this month.

Realism has kicked in this morning, temp drop, no CM, negative hpt, none of these are good signs at all :shrug:

Will just need to hope we are more lucky next cycle while we are on holiday.

How are you feeling today?
xx


----------



## PocoHR

I am really bumming the :witch: got me this morning, right as I was going to test. Stupidly did the test anyway and got a BFN.

So... I am out for this month. But congrats to all you chicas who got your BFPs! Hope to join you in First Trimester next month


----------



## gilz82

Aw sorry about the :witch: PocoHR :hugs:

I think i'm headed that way too, so hopefully next cycle will be better for us both!!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: PocoHR Good luck for next month.

Gilz I dunno... Like you it's been a rollercoaster month for me. Two bfns that could easily have just been too soon, loads of promising signs, then petering off, then back again. Still got sore boobs and am still veiny. CM was mega around what I guess would be implantation time then petered off but then started up again a couple of days ago. Don't know if it's an AF thing, I don't normally pay much attention to it other than mid month. And when I got bfp with Byron I didn't think I was at all, didn't feel it, didn't really have any symptoms that I noted. Keep having hot and icy cold feelings in my nipples and across boobs which is certainly unusual, makes me think I'm leaking milk! Bah. Just have to wait til Sunday to test again.


----------



## gilz82

The whole TTC is just so confusing :wacko:

Good luck for sunday testing :thumbup:

I'm just going to leave it now and wait to see if the :witch: appears on sunday, i think if my temp dips again tomorrow she'll definitely be here on sunday.

I'll need to shake my PMA into action for a September :bfp: 

:hugs:


----------



## Rockandroll

Massive luck to everyone on the list! August 8th was the date of my first positive so I wish you all the luck we have had. And have fun in the process - I can hear those banging headboards from here!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I tested :thumbup: (just not officially announcing yet :?) xx


----------



## PeanutBean

MrsBandEgglet said:


> I tested :thumbup: (just not officially announcing yet :?) xx

You can't say that, we need to know!

I'm having some mega cramps this morning, feels very AFy. :(


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

PeanutBean said:


> MrsBandEgglet said:
> 
> 
> I tested :thumbup: (just not officially announcing yet :?) xx
> 
> You can't say that, we need to know!
> 
> I'm having some mega cramps this morning, feels very AFy. :(Click to expand...

Sorry hun, but it's not over yet! I have cramps too, so you never know . . . 

Result is in my journal :mrgreen: xx


----------



## Cajadaem

MrsBandEgglet said:


> I tested :thumbup: (just not officially announcing yet :?) xx

This is good to see, i was worried a little i spose, that we were trying too soon and that people would think negatively.

But its nice to see someone else doing the same.

I have a little girl, Carys, born 25.02.2010 and this is my first month TTC for our second.

Lets hope we get BFP's soon (not expecting miracles)


----------



## PeanutBean

:happydance:


----------



## mrsmmm

MrsB&E - I like your journal post.


----------



## Danniii

Just been trying to catch up on this thread, but as usual have forgotten pretty much everything I just read!! :shrug:
Congratulations madcatwoman!!!! Wonderful news, and great for our PMA!
MrsBandEgglet, I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say I hope it's good news for you too. This thread is so exciting!
As for me, I did POAS this morning (secretly hoping Friday 13th would be lucky!) but got a lovely :bfn:. Not really a surprise, but disappointing all the same. Those few minutes always hold a little bit of hope. :cry:
Anyway, with a bit of luck, and some well timed :sex: the Soya Isoflavones I've been taking will bring on O in a couple of weeks. (would make the super grumpiness of the last few days worth it!) Going on our honeymoon next month, so it would be so perfect to get our :bfp: then! 
FXd for everyone!
:dust:


----------



## DaretoDream

would you girls mind checking out my chart? Do you think this could be an implantation dip? AF not due until the 20th- another whole week.


----------



## gilz82

Hi Daretodream :flower:

You'll probably need to wait to see how tomorrows temp is before you could really answer that. Did you chart last month? Is this an abnormally low temp for you between OV and AF?

FX'd your temp goes back up tomorrow.


----------



## Bids

errrmmmm..... over & out = meeeee lol oh well ladies always next month least af was on time :flower: i dont know whether to get more serious or more laid back next month?!!!

Fingers crossed for all you other GREAT girls still waiting to test :thumbup:

Much luv :kiss:

**mmmmmm :wine::beer: **


----------



## Wishonastar

Hey Bids, really sorry that :witch: got you but glad to see you've still got the PMA going strong and best of luck for next cycle - no doubt I'll being seeing you in the September thread as well if my :witch: arrives on schedule... :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Bids.

Still waiting for me. Had some mega cramps today and boobs really sore so don't know if that is a positive sign or a sign that af is on the way!


----------



## Bids

thanx Wish :hugs: i always have the pma i'd have :gun: myself down by now otherwise lol no point in getting upset i cant change it and cant help it 

i have a wonderful DH and i love him more than anything, if it does just end up being the 2 of us we'll just have some mega amazing holidays :rofl: i also have a great family and 2 wonderful neices its all good :flower: oh and not to forget my crazy baby *the dog* 

Fingers crossed for you hun :kiss: i'll still be checking in on you lot for your BFP's :happydance:


----------



## Bids

PeanutBean said:


> :hugs: Bids.
> 
> Still waiting for me. Had some mega cramps today and boobs really sore so don't know if that is a positive sign or a sign that af is on the way!

fingers crossed for you too peanutbean - your name alone means you deserve a bfp :haha: (i love it)


----------



## PeanutBean

Bids said:


> [
> 
> fingers crossed for you too peanutbean - your name alone means you deserve a bfp :haha: (i love it)

lol how so? Peanut is me and well Bean was Byron really. I guess Bean could as easily apply to no.2 though, Byron would be lucky to have a Bean head he's so big now!

I reckon is AF is coming it's coming really soon so maybe by testing day if AF hasn't arrived then I'll be in luck. Just maybe...


----------



## Bids

I dunno it just makes me laugh everytime i read it - i assumed it was some sort of nickname same as mine lol didnt really think about its meaning *sorry im really random sometimes* 

i'll keep my hopes up for you x


----------



## mrsmmm

Hi ladies. Hugs to Bids. Drink some wine for me! 

I had two spots of brown blood in my undies. TMI SORRY. It was about the size of a lima bean. 8 dpo today. Still feel just kind of blah. Nothing wrong with my sinuses. Low tummy hurts. Crap. I'm ss again. I've got to stop. I'm still convinced I didn't catch the bean this month.


----------



## loopylollipop

Ahhhhh the weekend has arrived ...finallly :happydance::happydance:

well my update is..well much the same as Peanuts really. weird nipples, multiple :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn: 11dpo. cycle usually 28 days so would have a little time left to [-o&lt; but since :angel: kept catching me out with arriving at 24. so really not sure. keep feeling a little af-type heaviness, and in my heart feel like i am out. clinging on to a vain hope and frantically catching up on all the ss managed to put aside in last 2 weeks, but believe me nothing much to hang my hat on. passed out with exhaustion last night to point OH rang me this am to make sure i got up. Never seen me so tired. (.)(.) sore, nipples VV sensitive but still getting used to my pre-af symptoms and they seem to change at random. And am sooo hungry my cat, sat now on knee watching the :happydance::happydance: smiley and trying to catch him, is starting to look yummy. Otherwise ss nada. So trying not to keep on wasting sticks, even if only ic....

BTW BIG CONGRATULATIONS to madcat, you go girl :thumbup: looking forward to catching up with you in 1st trimester very soon. come on girls we have to have some more :bfp:

MrsB&E off to stalk your journal....


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

mrsmmm said:


> Hi ladies. Hugs to Bids. Drink some wine for me!
> 
> I had two spots of brown blood in my undies. TMI SORRY. It was about the size of a lima bean. 8 dpo today. Still feel just kind of blah. Nothing wrong with my sinuses. Low tummy hurts. Crap. I'm ss again. I've got to stop. I'm still convinced I didn't catch the bean this month.

I was pretty convinced I hadn't too :shrug: With Arf I had browny red mucus in my pants :blush: :hugs: xx


----------



## gilz82

Sorry about the :witch: Bids but excellent PMA and onwards to September, think I'll be joining you. 

Loopy and Mrsmmm good luck :happydance:

I'm still clinging on, hoping that my temp dip and :bfn: aren't me out for another month but I really think it might be. 

Xx


----------



## mrsmmm

Thanks gilz and MrsB. Much appreciated. Besides the above, there is nothing wrong with me at all. Weird. If I have af symptoms by Tuesday, I know I'm done.


----------



## KayCo

Congratulations Mrs B&E, H&H 8 months to you!

Bids :hug: to you hon' and here's to Lucky September.

Mrsmmm, here's hoping that it was IB and 8DPO is a good time for IB. Fingers crossed you get good news soon.

AFM, I am 13DPO, so officially 1 day late as my LP for the past 7 months has been either 11 or 12 days. I tested this morning and got a :bfn: so feeling rather down. I will test again tomorrow or Sunday if AF is still not here. Peanut and Loopy, seem we are all on the same boat this month.

Gilz, saw the dip in temps today but hoping that you get your BFP still.


----------



## madcatwoman

loopylollipop said:


> Ahhhhh the weekend has arrived ...finallly :happydance::happydance:
> 
> well my update is..well much the same as Peanuts really. weird nipples, multiple :bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn: 11dpo. cycle usually 28 days so would have a little time left to [-o&lt; but since :angel: kept catching me out with arriving at 24. so really not sure. keep feeling a little af-type heaviness, and in my heart feel like i am out. clinging on to a vain hope and frantically catching up on all the ss managed to put aside in last 2 weeks, but believe me nothing much to hang my hat on. passed out with exhaustion last night to point OH rang me this am to make sure i got up. Never seen me so tired. (.)(.) sore, nipples VV sensitive but still getting used to my pre-af symptoms and they seem to change at random. And am sooo hungry my cat, sat now on knee watching the :happydance::happydance: smiley and trying to catch him, is starting to look yummy. Otherwise ss nada. So trying not to keep on wasting sticks, even if only ic....
> 
> BTW BIG CONGRATULATIONS to madcat, you go girl :thumbup: looking forward to catching up with you in 1st trimester very soon. come on girls we have to have some more :bfp:
> 
> MrsB&E off to stalk your journal....

Oh thankyou:happydance:
youre too kind!!. must admit i seemed a very unlikely candidate this month, was very suprised!.
Please keep this updated with any more BFPs, cant wait to have some more you you join me:dust:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations Madcatwoman!! :happydance: xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol at weird nipples loopy! You sound just like me except I think I'm 14dpo today. No idea what my LP is. No idea when to expect AF. Pains feel like AF is imminent but no spots. And loopy I fell asleep at 5pm this evening after sitting down to read a book for literally 5 mins! DH settled the boy in his own bed last night, I didn't even wake up. Been working from home all day so not physically tired, so what's that all about?!

With Byron I remember feeling for weeks like AF was about to come so hoping it's a better sign than it feels but suspect not. The annoying thing is that something's happened so if it all goes pear shaped I'll probably not even ov next time. Just what happened with Byron.

Well :hugs: to all, bfp, af, bfn, limbo all!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

So sorry I havent been around work has been mental and I have been so tired but I missed you all :kiss:

I have been catching up...it has taken a while and I apologise if I miss something :lol:

:hugs: so sorry to those ladies that :witch: got and goodluck for this cycle :thumbup:

Congrats to madcatwoman and a tentative :happydance: to MrsBandE

Goodluck to those Ladies still waiting all positive symptons to me :yipee:

and here`s my update.............

This morning my test was no dark than mondays vvvvv.faint and in my eyes hardly eligible :af: so I will test tom with my free duofertility test, they came this morning and other than a cb digi I dont have any others except the brand I have been testing with which I am not convinced are reliable and then if she stays away I will get another brand tom and test with them on sunday :shrug: not feeling over optimistic worrying she will get me and not convinced I am preggers :cry: I only have the odd cramps/aches but I keep trying to compare them to af and am just not sure :shrug: I am also trying to be mindful that with DS :af: for a week before a v.faint :bfp: so :thumbup: theres hope I guess!


----------



## Bids

Fingers crossed madly still sounds promising - let us know how you go when you next test will be thinking of you!!!!

Thanks everyone :hugs: my pma is weird this month i really just dont feel bothered about af :wacko: im getting more relaxed as the months go on guess i just feel it will never happen so dont get disheartened by it now - am i weird for that?!! 

well apart from the terrible cramps which the alchohol is slowly numbing plus the pain killers lol im still keeping checks on you lot we need some more BFP's cant let cat and the other few go on there own can we so get it sorted girls :flower: sorry i cant be of more help lol 

dont worry mrsmmm i'm having enough wine for us all :happydance:

xx


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> Fingers crossed madly still sounds promising - let us know how you go when you next test will be thinking of you!!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone :hugs: my pma is weird this month i really just dont feel bothered about af :wacko: im getting more relaxed as the months go on guess i just feel it will never happen so dont get disheartened by it now - am i weird for that?!!
> 
> well apart from the terrible cramps which the alchohol is slowly numbing plus the pain killers lol im still keeping checks on you lot we need some more BFP's cant let cat and the other few go on there own can we so get it sorted girls :flower: sorry i cant be of more help lol
> 
> dont worry mrsmmm i'm having enough wine for us all :happydance:
> 
> xx

*Oi You!!*
*come here*

:kiss::kiss::hug::tease::hugs::mamafy:


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids said:


> Fingers crossed madly still sounds promising - let us know how you go when you next test will be thinking of you!!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone :hugs: my pma is weird this month i really just dont feel bothered about af :wacko: im getting more relaxed as the months go on guess i just feel it will never happen so dont get disheartened by it now - am i weird for that?!!
> 
> well apart from the terrible cramps which the alchohol is slowly numbing plus the pain killers lol im still keeping checks on you lot we need some more BFP's cant let cat and the other few go on there own can we so get it sorted girls :flower: sorry i cant be of more help lol
> 
> dont worry mrsmmm i'm having enough wine for us all :happydance:
> 
> xx

LMAO Bids, will be joining you soon i think for more madcap, albeit sozzled, superhuman capers :hi::drunk::drunk:

Mrsmmmm - am hoping that was IB!!:thumbup:

And Madly - good luck hon you certainly arent out of the running yet!! think i am gonna fall at the last hurdle but outta my hands now :shrug:


----------



## Bids

:rofl: lolli ;) hope you wont be joining me *not that im not enjoying myself* - how long you got to go now (surely you can forgive me for not being arsed to go back through that load of crap back there to find it) :haha: :kiss:


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Lol at weird nipples loopy! You sound just like me except I think I'm 14dpo today. No idea what my LP is. No idea when to expect AF. Pains feel like AF is imminent but no spots. And loopy I fell asleep at 5pm this evening after sitting down to read a book for literally 5 mins! DH settled the boy in his own bed last night, I didn't even wake up. Been working from home all day so not physically tired, so what's that all about?!
> 
> With Byron I remember feeling for weeks like AF was about to come so hoping it's a better sign than it feels but suspect not. The annoying thing is that something's happened so if it all goes pear shaped I'll probably not even ov next time. Just what happened with Byron.
> 
> Well :hugs: to all, bfp, af, bfn, limbo all!

I know its weird with my :angel: i kept running to loo thinking was going to start and it went on for ages. In fact I think the pains were worse than my usual af. Not sure how it was with DS, cant really remember that far back AND wasnt the same obsessed woman i am today. :wacko:This time it just feels, well, full and dragging. Major facial spotty breakout, even OH commented :growlmad:

Our symptoms sound very similar...have you tested yet? FX


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids said:


> :rofl: lolli ;) hope you wont be joining me *not that im not enjoying myself* - how long you got to go now (surely you can forgive me for not being arsed to go back through that load of crap back there to find it) :haha: :kiss:

:rofl: no wouldnt expect that! Keep losing track of where everybody is at! but, one by one, the majority of us are dropping off the :bfp: radar. I think af due monday (if 28 days which used to be usual) but snuck up on me last two times at 26 - so maybe tomorrow, maybe monday :shrug:
have tested about 3 times today :dohh: - with not a sniff of a line. well we will see, as long as i get next summer off!!!!

gilz and kayco - GOOD LUCK:kiss:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bids really sorry to hear that af came

feeling abit depressed about it today (af came yesterday)

on one hand i look at my ds and i think i am so f-ing lucky to have him and if someone told me tomorrow that i was only ever meant to have him and no others i would still be so incredibly fortunate and feel so incredibly guilty that way too much of the time i am thinking about having another baby

on the other hand i just know that our family isnt complete, not just for me but also dh and ds and know how much we all would love and enjoy another addition 

bids - i am on the brink of only doing a few opks next month (days 15-18) just to make sure ovulating and thats IT no testing opk from day 9, no obsessing over calendars and scheduling bd, i have one hpt left and will only be used if af is LATE and definately NOT to be used at 9dpo and then use that as an excuse to order 50 more, no more symptom spotting because i have officially had ALL of the possible symptoms - so bids I NEED YOU! if you see me on here saying oh i tested this morning a cd silly or dpo silly and saying i have this symptom send me a virtual slap ok! 

i have to admit that the most relaxed i have felt about getting AF was a couple of months ago when i tracked nothing soooo . . . .


----------



## Bids

arrrr well your not out yet lolli could just be too early hun got my fingers and toes crossed for you massively :hugs: being as your my sidekick im giving you all my powers for this month to get a bfp 

**please note if it doesnt work i want them back on thrusday at the latest**

mmmmm next summer off :haha:

oh and thanx for forgiving me :flower:


----------



## loopylollipop

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> aw bids really sorry to hear that af came
> 
> feeling abit depressed about it today (af came yesterday)
> 
> on one hand i look at my ds and i think i am so f-ing lucky to have him and if someone told me tomorrow that i was only ever meant to have him and no others i would still be so incredibly fortunate and feel so incredibly guilty that way too much of the time i am thinking about having another baby
> 
> on the other hand i just know that our family isnt complete, not just for me but also dh and ds and know how much we all would love and enjoy another addition
> 
> bids - i am on the brink of only doing a few opks next month (days 15-18) just to make sure ovulating and thats IT no testing opk from day 9, no obsessing over calendars and scheduling bd, i have one hpt left and will only be used if af is LATE and definately NOT to be used at 9dpo and then use that as an excuse to order 50 more, no more symptom spotting because i have officially had ALL of the possible symptoms - so bids I NEED YOU! if you see me on here saying oh i tested this morning a cd silly or dpo silly and saying i have this symptom send me a virtual slap ok!
> 
> i have to admit that the most relaxed i have felt about getting AF was a couple of months ago when i tracked nothing soooo . . . .

totally with ya nomorenumbers
all this business is enought to drive you loopy...oh look that my name!
dont feel it will be possible to conceive when stressing over pink lines and dates ya ya ya ya ya.
am gonna chill next month...yes i am yes i am mantra get into my head mantra
hope you are feeling a bit better now - keep your chin up chick outta our hands now :flower::flower:


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids said:


> arrrr well your not out yet lolli could just be too early hun got my fingers and toes crossed for you massively :hugs: being as your my sidekick im giving you all my powers for this month to get a bfp
> 
> **please note if it doesnt work i want them back on thrusday at the latest**
> 
> mmmmm next summer off :haha:
> 
> oh and thanx for forgiving me :flower:


ta chuck will be careful with em i promise :thumbup::thumbup:
off to sniff OH cider it looks gooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Bids

thanx no more and :hugs: right back at ya - try not to get depressed like you say its easy to get caught up in all this ttc lark (i have to admit i am doin really quite well though and not getting stressed) but its good to take a step back and look at all the other things around you i man at least you can look at you DS im sat here looking at....

that <<<<<<<< haha but she is my baby and i love her DH is a star most the time and you are lucky and it will happen dont worry i think its good that your going to try to be more relaxed about it - even if its only for this month it'll do you some good!!! Tell me to shut the f*ck up if im bugging you :winkwink:

I'll be here dont worry we're pretty close in cycles arent we?? so i shall be glad to send you the virtual slap should you need one but for now you can have a :kiss: and a :hugs: 

im tempted to do opk's but think i'll leave it til october or something im not too desparate yet and feeling the relaxed method is doing me and dh good even if it isnt working so we'll see!!! 

chin up x


----------



## gilz82

Hi guys :hugs:

Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend. I'm feeling totally scunnered now cos I think the :witch: is on the way, but such is life. 

Major thing I've realised this month is that I now completely don't trust my body anymore. I notice things that feel different from normal af things and they turn out just to be af symptoms. How can it keep adding symptoms every month!!

Don't know if I'm just bummed out today or if it's cos we're facing cycle 7 now. Does anyone else feel like this? 

xx


----------



## Bids

deffo know what ya saying about the bloody af symptoms last month i had ever f*cking one possible lol so this month i didnt bother symptom spotting and what happened i had no symptoms but my (.)(.) felt different to the month before haha what a joke so im deffo not trusting anything with my body next month and leaving it to what will be will be!!! (well i'll try)

But as for this being month 8 (i think going in to 9) im not anymore upset than month 2 its just the same im just chilling and enjoying other things round me (its all i can do) so dont get disheartened by it gilz hun - massive hugs xx


----------



## gilz82

Aw thanks Bids. Will give myself a big slap and snap out of it just directly :haha:

Need to remember I have lots to be thankful for, wonderful OH who loves me, my awesome dog who's my furry baby and my health sort of hehe

Our little jelly bean will make an appearance when it's ready I suppose :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Loopy I tested last on wed and got bfn.

Nomore it is all consuming. I remember feeling stressed when ttc Byron but it's definitely worse this time. Bi have felt pretty broken since my duff labour and have wondered often if I'm even fertile or functioning right. That combined with my work issues is making me a real stresshead and it's only first cycle. :dohh:

On the symptoms thing, don't forget that any number of cycles might have had a fertilisation, maybe an implantation, but then something go wrong before af is due. It's very common for something to go wrong in the genetic coding or cell division that makes the embryo unviable. When you've had lots of symptoms then it might have been because something was happening. Be heartened by that, eventually it'll stick.


----------



## Bids

Thats alright gilz i mean pma can p*ss people off a treat i understand that and have been there thinking ''yeah whatever shut up it wont get better etc'' but when i lost my dad (3 yrs ago sudden heartattack out of nowhere) about 18months after i thought nothing could be worse than what i went through but then i realised that even though i was only 24 when it happened he was amazing and i was lucky to have had him for that long (i have friends who dont even know their dad) I could have curled up and died but i got through it just and cant get stressed with small things anymore 

i used to fly off the handle if i didnt have anything nice to wear etc now im like so what its minor - i know ttcing isnt minor but getting af is really and it will happen we will get bfp's soon i just cant let it add to my grief i suppose?? so dont slap yourself to hard but try and snap out of it life's toooo short to get caught up with this one *important* thing every month gotta enjoy life too :D xx

**soz for the ramble guys hehe**


----------



## gilz82

Oh wow sorry about your dad Bids :hugs: I lost my
Mum suddenly when I was 21 so know where you are coming from. If you let it grief can be all consuming so you need to try to search out the positives, totally agree!!

I'm off to bed now ladies totally shattered after my mental week at work. Tomorrow will be a better day for sure :happydance: 

xx


----------



## Bids

Yeah thats all i could get from it in the end was driving myself mad - sorry about your mum too *massive hugs* 

although think thats another reason id love a family of my own but we'll get there wont we :)

Night hun xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Love this thread Ladies and I agree if this is not meant to be for me (whatever is going on down there :shrug:) then it will one day and I am exceptionally lucky I have DS and DH

:kiss:


----------



## mrsmmm

:hug: to you ladies. I would just like one. I promise not to ask for any more after that. Pinky promise. 

Madly, I do hope your bean sticks. If I do get a BFP, I think I will faint. It's better than winning the lottery IMO.  Hopefully, I'll strike it rich soon.


----------



## Bids

Nice thinking madly ;) - as frustrating as it is there's not much we can do about the outcome each month but still your not out for this month yet and i hope its a strong little bean growing in there i really do :D xx


----------



## Bids

mrsmmm said:


> :hug: to you ladies. I would just like one. I promise not to ask for any more after that. Pinky promise.
> 
> Madly, I do hope your bean sticks. If I do get a BFP, I think I will faint. It's better than winning the lottery IMO.  Hopefully, I'll strike it rich soon.

Thanx mrs :hugs: id like 2 at least hehe im never happy but it would defo feel like winning the lottery at the moment to just have one wouldnt it - hoping this is your month :thumbup::flower:

oh and dont faint you'll probably knock yourself out cold :haha: you better make sure your sitting down whilst waiting for the bfp to appear lol xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies,

I keep reminding myself (as a control freak normally :wacko:) I have NO CONTROL and there is nothing I can do...what will be will be :thumbup:


----------



## Bids

MADLYTTC said:


> Thanks Ladies,
> 
> I keep reminding myself (as a control freak normally :wacko:) I have NO CONTROL and there is nothing I can do...what will be will be :thumbup:

Yeah i know that feeling haha i always have control so this is hard for me too but i feel i control it with the calmness well so i tell myself anyway :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bids i would never tell you to stfup! you're one of the ones that has helped me so much this month already! 

madly i have got all my fingers and toes crossed for you i really really do, i will even cross my arms for you and my legs . . . . but only for the next week or so because after that i am going to need them erm . . . . not crossed . . . . . lol 


i am going to mope for the rest of the evening i think and allow myself the time to be upset and then i am going to go to bed, wake up and i will be relaxed and definately not uptight about all this 

weird day . . . . you know how people can get to you with the silly things they say to you . . . . well i was at the hospital with dh getting an x ray done and whilst waiting there was a really loud squeaky door which caught ds's attention everytime, a really stroppy old man walked through with his really stroppy looking wife obviously making it squeak, i simply turned to ds and said yes my darling its that squeaky door again isnt it WELL this old man stopped, turned and looked at me and said the following . . ahem . . . 

WHAT THE F**K DID YOU JUST CALL ME??!!?!?!?!?!

errrrrrrrrrr . . . . . . . . 

he stood there with his hands on his hips staring at me for a good 30 seconds

this was me: ignore him and he will just go away, continue reading book, oh yes . . . yes he is now going

the me that was screaming to get out: well, previously i was actually commenting on the door squeaking as it makes my son laugh but as you are obviously in need of a good dressing down at this point in time i am calling you a f*****g p***k who requires a hearing test and actually a strong slap round the face with a heavy object for being so inexplicably rude!

i mean come on! there were about 50 people in the waiting room staring at me! obviously whispering that i am some sort of geriatric hater! humpf

anyone got a a similar story to 1. make us all giggle and 2. make me feel better!

i hate letting idiots like that get to me!


----------



## Bids

arrrr thanx :D

lmfao nomore too funny i wish i could have seen his face what a tw*t and how rude im suprised you didnt say something back to him but fairplay for standing on the high ground and ignoring him!!! 

i must of had the most boring day of my life so i dont think ive anything to make you laugh - hmmmm im disappointed with myself *think, THINK* x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Not sure I can beat that off the top of my head nomorenumbers but I am sorry it sure made me LMAO and brought a smile to my face.....I havent really smiled since tuesday morning when I went into work so you done good on my behalf!

Apologises if I offend anyone but I do think that (some!) oap`s can be extremely rude and I have to ask myself how they have the cheek to complain that children of this generation have no manners....they are not exactly ideal roles models now are they?

I remember when DS was about 9months old I was shopping in Leeds Market and an oap climbed (yes climbed?!?!?!) over the buggy to get past.....he could of excused me and I would have moved I didnt even see him until he just kinda cocked his leg up and swung it over the buggy! I was gobsmacked and screamed at him :hissy: WTF ARE YOU DOING CLIMBING OVER MY BABY! I must have looked like a mad women and he said to me `YOU WOMEN WITH YOUR BUGGIES SHOULD BE BANNED FROM THE MARKET`


----------



## Bids

oh well this did happen yesterday but im not sure if its on of those ''you had to be there moments''??

I was talking to this bloke i work with stood next to his desk stood up and he was is his chair we'd been talking about half hour before about it stinking outside of something weird so anyway we're half way through a conversation when he sticks his hand in mid air and says ''here can you smell that.... and before he finished for some unknown random reason I lent forward and smelt his fingers/hand and the end of his words were ''outside now'' he was pointing well we're p*ssing ourselves i dunno why i did it??!! lmao 
x


----------



## Bids

OMG madly how RUDE i bet you went mad - im sure everyone was looking at him the moody old ******* not you, cant believe that?!!!!! some people - again not meaning to offend anyone but oap's think we owe them a living or something - im really gobsmacked at that really!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Bids said:


> OMG madly how RUDE i bet you went mad - im sure everyone was looking at him the moody old ******* not you, cant believe that?!!!!! some people - again not meaning to offend anyone but oap's think we owe them a living or something - im really gobsmacked at that really!!!

I agree hon its like they act as if we owe them something :shrug: A SLAP MAYBE :haha:.....LMAO 

I just stood there rooted to ground and shaking....I mean if he had fallen or summat he would have fallen striaght ontop of Oliver! I was outraged!

Or like the time when I was taking Oliver to baby clinic and had to collapse my buggy to get onto the bus (I dont drive!) and when it got to my stop I couldnt get my buggy out of the holding area cause it stuck under the rail.....picture this me with Oliver cocked under my arm about 8wks old with his suitcase of a changing bag slung over my shoulder yanking my buggy in an attempt to get my buggy free to get off the bus which wouldnt budge whilst at the same time attempting to hold onto my son and everything else when this oap shouts from the back of the bus `COME ON LOVE YOUR HOLDING THE BUS UP` I wanted to shout `WELL IN THAT CASE PERHAPS ONE OF YOU MIGHT LIKE TO GET OFF YOUR ARSE AND GIVE A GIRL A HAND, CANT YOU SEE AM STRUGGLING` instead i remained calm and continued to yank and in the end a teen lad came from the back of the bus to assist me and guess what an oap jumped in his seat....manners for you = none!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw im glad i made you chuckle madly! yours was defo not a chuckle story though god thats just so rude!

bids! that is the funniest thing! 

some old people really are funny but so are some kids perfect example today of both happening at the same time . . 

me, dh and ds were walking behind a really elderly couple, they were taking up the entire path - built for like 4 people walking side by side - so we couldnt get past so annoyingly rude but bearable, walking towards them/us was this hoodie lad who began walking in a way which can only be best described as the walk dorothy and the scarecrow etc do when singing along to we off to see the wizard with his arms flinging not just back and forth but side to side also - somehow he took up the whole path by himself and he was just looking really crazily at the old couple - obviously taking the mick out of them - the old guy took his stick and used it to push this kid off the path and up the grass embankment!!!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

argh madly bus manners are non existant!


----------



## Bids

cant believe it can you, i cant believe no-one helped thats just the sort of lovely world we live in, even though the teens are meant to be the worst he's the one who helped crazy old rude people - i would have definitely said something to the bloke on the bus - without swearing obviously but it definitely would of been something.... i dunno how you held your rage in??!!!!! 

i did however tell an old woman to f-off a few months back im ashamed to say but she was beating my dog with her walking stick for sniffing her jack russels bum i mean come on i know rotties have a bad name but darling she was just saying hello as dogs do she was hardly ripping its face off i went absoultley mad crazy old cow!!! i just couldnt hold it back - she did appologise after sort of!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hospitals get me going they really really do!

when i had ds i couldnt hold him for 5 days because he almost died and was put into an induced coma, anyway the first day i was allowed to hold him was the happiest day of my life UNTIL i came back down to my room, i had had an emergency c section and was still on strong painkillers cos the size of my incision which wasnt healing etc etc well i was having so much fun holding my son that i missed the medication top up, i could barely walk back to my bed, called on the nurses bell to get medication and was rooted to the spot stood up because the pain was too much, well this b***h walked in, screamed at me saying the bell was for people who couldnt stand up and interuptted me when i said well i missed the rounds for medication so im in a lot of pain - "well actually you did not miss rounds there is a real emergency going on so no one has been round" and walked out! i collapsed in tears because i was in so much pain and the day i had waited for for what seemed like a lifetime especially when they didnt have a room for me and i was on a ward with ladies being taught how to breast feed their newborns - i hadnt even seen my baby at that point - had been ruined, safe to say i discharged myself 3 hours later


----------



## Bids

honestly why did i smell his hand though it was sooo stupid but just seemed like the right thing to do at the time!!! luckily we get on really well so he didnt think i was tooo weird being as he knows what im like!!!

lmfao about the lad and his walk i can just imagine it - me n dh were walking back from the shop once and this lad was walking towards us you know ''with the bad ass limp'' and just as he got to us his ankle like gave way and he nearly head butted me - well me n dh just pretty much burst out laughing in his face poor lad he thought he was soooo cool too i almost felt sorry for him!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

this girl "started" on me once in macdonalds because i looked up when she walked past me . . . . . .


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha ha bids love it! my brother walks with a limp sometimes too when he has been drinking (he is 19) it makes him think he is somewhat "cool" apparantly always ends up fallng over because of it!

my cousin used to walk with a bop and one trouser leg pulled up higher than the other, my brother used to do that when he was three so perhaps he was a trend setter?


----------



## Bids

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> hospitals get me going they really really do!
> 
> when i had ds i couldnt hold him for 5 days because he almost died and was put into an induced coma, anyway the first day i was allowed to hold him was the happiest day of my life UNTIL i came back down to my room, i had had an emergency c section and was still on strong painkillers cos the size of my incision which wasnt healing etc etc well i was having so much fun holding my son that i missed the medication top up, i could barely walk back to my bed, called on the nurses bell to get medication and was rooted to the spot stood up because the pain was too much, well this b***h walked in, screamed at me saying the bell was for people who couldnt stand up and interuptted me when i said well i missed the rounds for medication so im in a lot of pain - "well actually you did not miss rounds there is a real emergency going on so no one has been round" and walked out! i collapsed in tears because i was in so much pain and the day i had waited for for what seemed like a lifetime especially when they didnt have a room for me and i was on a ward with ladies being taught how to breast feed their newborns - i hadnt even seen my baby at that point - had been ruined, safe to say i discharged myself 3 hours later

thats just awful :nope::growlmad:

i just cant get over some people makes me wonder about having kids with the people they have to put up with but we have to balance it out with the deccent people dont we!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know, she was the only really bad one there, there were so many lovely nurses but she is the only one i really remember

i always think i can somewhat protect my son from the horrible things out there at the moment, so scared of letting him go!


----------



## Bids

i love the limp walk it cracks me up - i went through all that sort of stage we all do dont we thinking we're tooo coo,l i was a right d*ckhead when i think about it hahaha

yeah i love them girls - i can remember this girl coming over to me saying id been staring at her all night, i wouldnt of minded but i hadnt even seen her she tapped me on the shoulder for me to turn round to tell me, i was like ermmm i had my back to you, hello have i seen you before?!!! N*B lol


----------



## Bids

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> i know, she was the only really bad one there, there were so many lovely nurses but she is the only one i really remember
> 
> i always think i can somewhat protect my son from the horrible things out there at the moment, so scared of letting him go!

still youd think in your situation theyd have a little more understanding bad day or not!!! its not on and its unproffessional imo i know there worked hard etc but still :nope:

yeah its something i worry about the world seems sooo evil sometimes but like i say we have to balance it out by bringing up the decent kids the best we can :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha i have one of those faces that apparantly looks like everyones long lost friends . . .

when i used to catch the night bus, the same driver used to do the same route and everytime for a month i got on to the bus and he would say oh hi claire how you doing, i would say no look really im not claire, i have never seen you prior to the bus journeys ever, he would sometimes start conversations as oh my goodness claire! i though this other girl was you but it wasnt and now you're here! what a coincidence! no no still not claire!

another guy tapped me on the shoulder in waitrose, spun my around gave me a hug got really close to my face and said helen not seen you for years - no no not helen, "are you sure" errrrrrrrrr very sure, "really? is your husband not mick?" my dh then says "no, IM her husband" all i could think of was judging by that hug and massive personal space violation he blatantly was hoping that mick was no longer in the picture gross


----------



## Bids

lmao haha how mad loving that bus driver....

my dh would have been like errrr whos that? are you sure you dont him haha... i bet he felt like a right fool after and i bet you were completely shocked!!! 

apparently i have one of those faces that everyone has a problem with???!!! Well thats how it feels anyway i cant be doing with stupid girls, ive always had more lad mates their much easier to be friends with!!! although being on here seems weird with how nice everyone seems :D


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha i used to have only man mates but they were ALL friends with my ex so you can guess what happened, at least girls have loyalty lol

men are worse for bit**ing too, they used to talk about the one that wasnt there, they would come back, another would leave and they would start bit**ing about that one instead!

i love the ladies on here because there is not need to be false and to put a face on, there is no reason NOT to be genuine, it is so hard to find people "in reality" who you can turn and say something really hard and honest about how your feeling and then not to judge you - love it on here!


----------



## Bids

i dunno my lad mates are fairly good yeah they b*tch but to your face mostly thats why i love them hehe - im ok as they are really loyal been friends since school so before DH really and he's close to them too i dont know what they'd do if we ever did split (not that that will ever happen lol).... and theyve been there for me too but crap in some situations but mainly their good!!! Dont get me wrong i have a few really good girlie mates, i just get on better with males for some reason ive got 2 older brothers could be that?!! 

well i dont get the problem with people having a problem with my face on here haha but yeah its great has really helped me this month being on here :D i love it too, your all great and i feel i can tell you all anything xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bids thats sweet! im off the bed ready to wake with my new found pma


----------



## mrsmmm

Well, I'm going to go ahead and tell you lovely ladies good morning before I go to sleep. I can't decide if it's the shakuhachi flute playing in my house or just this thread, but I'm trying to keep as much PMA as possible. 

I don't take public transit. I drive. And when I annoy someone in traffic and they honk at me, I wave furiously like I'm waving to my best friend. If the offender is beside me, I give them a goofy fun smile like I have downs or something. I think it catches people off guard because they wave back. Once a man at the light said to me after I waved and blew him a kiss "do I know you?" I said "No, you're driving like an a**hole. Instead of me being a bi+ch, I'd rather just wave and not run you off the road today from PMS." He laughed and then drove off. I try to avoid road rage. I'm a pretty daring driver so I'm sure that's not a good thing.


----------



## gilz82

That's so funny Mrsmmm think I might use that when I'm driving rather than getting all worked up :haha:

I'm feeling a bit better today, I've accepted the :witch: is on the way, but looking forward to going on holiday next week, no temping, no opks. Just loads of time spent relaxing with my OH and plenty of :sex: 

:dust: for everyone who's still hanging in there this month and FX'd September will be a good month for the rest of us.


----------



## Danniii

Hahahaha!! You girls are great! I woke up, feeling crappy after lovely newborn baby dreams (although I did have about 10, all lined up on a shelf...), came on here and can't stop laughing!! I'm also horrified at people's behaviour too, I can't believe how rude some people think they're allowed to be! I'm a bit of a mouse though, and wouldn't have the guts to shout something back at them.
I can't think of any stories of my own, but a friend of mine was shopping in Tesco and a man came up to her and started shouting at her. He was accusing her of being pregnant (which she wasn't!) and cheating on him!! Poor thing didn't even know the guy. Luckily her boyfriend was there to save her.
Thanks for cheering me up ladies! :flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

LMAO OFF LADIES!

Just catching up....I know having no manners is seriously not funny but they do say `theres nothing a queer as folk` :lol: I mean the things people do! the world has gone :loopy:

nomorenumbers I had a bad experience after DS was born too.....although 10lb 5oz he spent 6days on neonatal unit b/c he has breathing probs and we had to make a major complaint about one of the nurses assigned to look after DS....she would go out of her way to make my life hell, she would give me a time to come a feed him and do his cares etc (everything is documented!) and when I turned up she would have already done them WTF!!! I had to travel to the floor beneath to go see him and walk down this massive corridor I had lost loads of blood and was anaemic so this was no easy task been so weak but I was determined! This particular day I had my mum with me and it was the 1st time she was to see her 1st grandchild! We entered the room washed our hands and approached DS`s cot this nurse rushed across grabbed my hand around the wrist moved it away from him and shouted at me `leave him alone I have just got him settled, we have a routine here you know and you cant just walk in here an disrupt that` she looked my mum up and down and gave her a dirty look to which my mum ran from room crying! I was mortified and when DH came in (they went to canteen him and my dad!) he was livid......my mum and dad were both scared then to enter the room for fear of causing more problems and so we approached staff and made a complaint! She was removed from his bay, it was horrible I found myself scared to see him and also would go down in early hours of morning like 2am cause I knew she wouldnt be around and I would sit with him all night! I think it was the onset on my postnatal depression!


----------



## Baby Blessing

Count me in just been visited by the :witch: yesterday so hoping Aug is gonna be my month am off to Italy on holiday around the time of ov so hopefully i will concive my little miracle while in the eternal city i will be doing a lot of hoping and praying :angel:


:dust: to all ttc this month


----------



## KayCo

gilz82 said:


> That's so funny Mrsmmm think I might use that when I'm driving rather than getting all worked up :haha:
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better today, I've accepted the :witch: is on the way, but looking forward to going on holiday next week, no temping, no opks. Just loads of time spent relaxing with my OH and plenty of :sex:
> 
> :dust: for everyone who's still hanging in there this month and FX'd September will be a good month for the rest of us.

Hi Gilz, it's not over until :witch: shows her face! Even with that temp drop I am still crossing fingers for you. 

I am 14dpo and :af: but :bfn: again this morning.:sad2: I guess the obsessing this month is making my body coockoo! So I am determined to take it easy this month and just let go and let God. I even flushed down all my agnus castus down the toilet!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh goodness madly thats awful! at least my nurse was no where near my son! wow another big baby, mine was 11lb 6onz and was told he was going to be small ??!!?!?!

the nurses were wonderful in leos ward, they let us do anything, i think they could see how important it was for me to be able to hold him as i hadnt been able to for days, we wouldnt rush in and wake him or anything, it was amazing just watching him sleep knowing that he was safe and well

there was however a teenage couple who had given birth prematurely and its really important to keep them warm, well it was mid december and they kept taking her out of her temp controlled cot and throwing her up in the air as if she was like a year old or something, never bought in wipes or nappies or milk and only came in for 5 mins every few days, we went in twice to see leo on christmas day and each time they were talking about how that girls parents hadnt been in yet - it was like already 9pm - but couldnt decide whether that was good for baby as at least she could stay warm and recover or whether it was just plain sad that these people were blatantly just having a right good time at home


----------



## Duffy

gilz82 said:


> That's so funny Mrsmmm think I might use that when I'm driving rather than getting all worked up :haha:
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better today, I've accepted the :witch: is on the way, but looking forward to going on holiday next week, no temping, no opks. Just loads of time spent relaxing with my OH and plenty of :sex:
> 
> :dust: for everyone who's still hanging in there this month and FX'd September will be a good month for the rest of us.

Yes September babies woot hanging in their too.................


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> oh goodness madly thats awful! at least my nurse was no where near my son! wow another big baby, mine was 11lb 6onz and was told he was going to be small ??!!?!?!
> 
> the nurses were wonderful in leos ward, they let us do anything, i think they could see how important it was for me to be able to hold him as i hadnt been able to for days, we wouldnt rush in and wake him or anything, it was amazing just watching him sleep knowing that he was safe and well
> 
> there was however a teenage couple who had given birth prematurely and its really important to keep them warm, well it was mid december and they kept taking her out of her temp controlled cot and throwing her up in the air as if she was like a year old or something, never bought in wipes or nappies or milk and only came in for 5 mins every few days, we went in twice to see leo on christmas day and each time they were talking about how that girls parents hadnt been in yet - it was like already 9pm - but couldnt decide whether that was good for baby as at least she could stay warm and recover or whether it was just plain sad that these people were blatantly just having a right good time at home

omg those people sound like the type who have no probs having children but neglect to look after and care for them properly and I have never even seen them :wacko:

My sister`s sister-in-law had her newborn taken off her at birth the other week (she has already had 3 removed into care!) and a friend of hers had her baby taken away the other week too in similar circumstances (she has 3 removed into care too!) I JUST DONT GET HOW A GIFT LIKE A CHILD IS GIVEN TO PEOPLE LIKE THIS WHO DO NOT DESERVE TO HAVE CHILDREN QUITE BLANTANTLY! I cried earlier and said to DH I know so many ladies on bnb who would give their right arm to have a baby and people like that abuse the gift that is given to them.....I always find saturdays hard right now!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello all. Good reading your stories except the sad ones. I had a bad experience in hospital but not like any of yours. My worse time was once I was home. It was weekend and all the good MWs were on hol so I got this health practitioner woman who an abomination. There was a catalogue of things she did wrong but the most striking was her response to finding Byron was developing jaundice which was to aggressively say "how do you feel about going into hospital?" in such an awful tone. Bearing in mind I'd only got home that morning after nearly 3 days in if traumatic labour, when I'd planned a home birth. She told me bollocks about breast feeding technique which prolonged the problems I had and thus the jaundice. Two weeks later after being discharged from the MW she tried to scaremonger again about jaundice. Ignorant cow. You're so vulnerable when you've just had a first baby. Next time I'll shut the door in her face. Wish I'd made a formal complaint at the time. There'll be no messing around this time!

Had a big day out that's left me beat. Had very pregnant symptoms but maybe gonna get bad af. Testing tomorrow though I'm so scared of a bfn. I'm certain it will show this time if positive.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> Hello all. Good reading your stories except the sad ones. I had a bad experience in hospital but not like any of yours. My worse time was once I was home. It was weekend and all the good MWs were on hol so I got this health practitioner woman who an abomination. There was a catalogue of things she did wrong but the most striking was her response to finding Byron was developing jaundice which was to aggressively say "how do you feel about going into hospital?" in such an awful tone. Bearing in mind I'd only got home that morning after nearly 3 days in if traumatic labour, when I'd planned a home birth. She told me bollocks about breast feeding technique which prolonged the problems I had and thus the jaundice. Two weeks later after being discharged from the MW she tried to scaremonger again about jaundice. Ignorant cow. You're so vulnerable when you've just had a first baby. Next time I'll shut the door in her face. Wish I'd made a formal complaint at the time. There'll be no messing around this time!
> 
> Had a big day out that's left me beat. Had very pregnant symptoms but maybe gonna get bad af. Testing tomorrow though I'm so scared of a bfn. I'm certain it will show this time if positive.

oh no what a terrible MW experience hon :hugs:

Goodluck for testing tom :kiss:

I am testing monday unless I cave in and test tomorrow as well :dohh: still vvvfaint lines on those tests again today :loopy:


----------



## PeanutBean

Did you get a different brand test for today Madly and still faint line?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

No hon I ddnt get chance so used the last one of the nhs ones 25miu I had and again the same line vvvfaint but apparently from stalking a thread about those free duo fertility tests both the freebies and the nhs tests have a bad rep for only giving vvvfaint bfps and even some of the ladies 10-12 wks preg have failed to get even a decent line whilst other tests have been really strong for them! I got myself some asda tests today 15miu so I am going to hold out until monday if I am able to appease myself :lol:


----------



## gilz82

Good luck Madly!!

Fingers, legs, toes and so on crossed for you :happydance:

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

That sounds really promising Madly!

Just watched last week's Casualty and in floods of tears. It was very sad but seriously crying so maybe hormones! Lol


----------



## loopylollipop

Howdy girls, Dannii loving the baby dream! If you are gonna do it....do it BIG! Who needs one baby when you can have TEN!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

my update....hmmmmm. well :af:, so guess she is planning for monday instead. The weird nipple thing has kinda gone, and turned into ..well a weird womb thing. Not af pain, more like a burning type feeling. Hmmm. And BOY have I been in a BASS ASS MOOD :devil::devil::devil:
did another ic and got a pinky line but after like 20mins and def pink, but the sucker disappeared after a couple of hours. did another straight after as was so excited, after held wee in for about 7and a half minutes. so of course :bfn: . did another later - yes we are at three now - and another pinky line that eventually vanished. Humph. OH gone out with a friend to get outta my face :growlmad:

oh and cried when i spilt some tea on my wood floor. Is a nice floor and all..but not worth tears! OH winged for me being clumsy - again - and i think that was the last thing he ever did or said:grr:


----------



## gilz82

Oh I saw the end of that last week!! I don't even watch casualty but couldn't switch it over once I worked out what was happening. Cried until my head hurt :blush:


----------



## gilz82

Aw loopy fx'd!!

Is your af late already, I can't remember and it may take a while if I have to look back through the posts :blush:


----------



## PeanutBean

Loopy's 12dpo I think, is that right? I think I'll be 16dpo tomorrow. I also have weird womb. Had to change out of my jeans into pyjamas as the waist was hurting too much pressing into my womb. Stupid hipsters. Boobs are positively stabbing and definitely haven't hurt like this for af before. So I think either I'm pregnant or something is actually wrong with me!

I've watched Casualty basically since it started. The storyline with Megan just cropped up a bit randomly week before. I was fine until she slit her wrists but it was all downhill after that. Didn't realise how much I was crying til dh came in to ask what happened in the episode, I turned to him but couldn't speak and he thought something terrible had happened to me!


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Aw loopy fx'd!!
> 
> Is your af late already, I can't remember and it may take a while if I have to look back through the posts :blush:

no its fine it is long!! my usual cycle is 28 days but caught me off guard the last two months with a 26 day one. so on this basis, was expecting today - as it hasnt happened am figuring on monday. it has been the longest 3 days of my life! how are you doing?


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Loopy's 12dpo I think, is that right? I think I'll be 16dpo tomorrow. I also have weird womb. Had to change out of my jeans into pyjamas as the waist was hurting too much pressing into my womb. Stupid hipsters. Boobs are positively stabbing and definitely haven't hurt like this for af before. So I think either I'm pregnant or something is actually wrong with me!
> 
> I've watched Casualty basically since it started. The storyline with Megan just cropped up a bit randomly week before. I was fine until she slit her wrists but it was all downhill after that. Didn't realise how much I was crying til dh came in to ask what happened in the episode, I turned to him but couldn't speak and he thought something terrible had happened to me!

Yeah am 12dpo - i think! Driving me crazy! Cant tell OH what is really wrong as dont want him to think i am thinking i am pregnant every month - starting to get embarrassing! My boobs are a little sore but nowhere near as sensitive as they have been. Woke up today and they almost feel normal. Weirdness headed south. Its a really odd sensation to describe! Know how my patients feel now! Certainly not like af. Am not normally grumpy either, guess just burnt out now with waiting and am so close am losing it! Nothing like your month though, no wonder casualty finished you off! I dont watch it - spent a long long time working in A&E - watching is like being back at work and the shifts were hideous. and OH wont watch it with me cos i am like - oh she will have a pulmonary embolus blah blah and he gets annoyed :blush:


----------



## gilz82

loopylollipop said:


> gilz82 said:
> 
> 
> Aw loopy fx'd!!
> 
> Is your af late already, I can't remember and it may take a while if I have to look back through the posts :blush:
> 
> no its fine it is long!! my usual cycle is 28 days but caught me off guard the last two months with a 26 day one. so on this basis, was expecting today - as it hasnt happened am figuring on monday. it has been the longest 3 days of my life! how are you doing?Click to expand...

I'm not bad now, I've accepted that the :witch: will show up tomorrow and I'm looking towards next month. 

I honestly think I'd cope much better with the not getting pregnant part each month if you knew straight after ov. The 2ww is worse than the :bfn: because you've got all that time to talk yourself into being pregnant. 

Peanut - it's strange cos I actually recognised the lady in casualty cos she was in Home Alone 2. If it wasn't for that it'd never have kept watching and then cried like a loony.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gilz82 said:
> 
> 
> Aw loopy fx'd!!
> 
> Is your af late already, I can't remember and it may take a while if I have to look back through the posts :blush:
> 
> no its fine it is long!! my usual cycle is 28 days but caught me off guard the last two months with a 26 day one. so on this basis, was expecting today - as it hasnt happened am figuring on monday. it has been the longest 3 days of my life! how are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not bad now, I've accepted that the :witch: will show up tomorrow and I'm looking towards next month.
> 
> I honestly think I'd cope much better with the not getting pregnant part each month if you knew straight after ov. The 2ww is worse than the :bfn: because you've got all that time to talk yourself into being pregnant.
> 
> Peanut - it's strange cos I actually recognised the lady in casualty cos she was in Home Alone 2. If it wasn't for that it'd never have kept watching and then cried like a loony.Click to expand...

oh that is so true. one day you convince yourself its yeah, the next nay. up and down like a yoyo and thing am about to crack :wacko: not buying ic again sent my head nuts!

just thought - may be from same batch as Madlys!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh I hope that you and madly both get big bold positives on tests other than ICs :thumbup:

I'm certainly done buying ICs of any variety. I've never had a positive ic opk yet super dark on superdrug ones and I'm starting to hear more bad things about ic hpts than good. 

Xx


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Oh I hope that you and madly both get big bold positives on tests other than ICs :thumbup:
> 
> I'm certainly done buying ICs of any variety. I've never had a positive ic opk yet super dark on superdrug ones and I'm starting to hear more bad things about ic hpts than good.
> 
> Xx



yeah think you are right. only got them so i wouldnt feel so guilty for using 5 a day from 6dpo-af!!!


----------



## gilz82

I know can you imagine the cost of using normal hpts that much each month. I'd really need to stop eating just to fund it :haha:

Going forward I'm really going to try my very hardest not to test before af. I end up upset and it's even harder on my oh cos he works away so feels helpless at the end of the phone. 

This cycle I will be strong and hopefully keep myself in check.


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> I know can you imagine the cost of using normal hpts that much each month. I'd really need to stop eating just to fund it :haha:
> 
> Going forward I'm really going to try my very hardest not to test before af. I end up upset and it's even harder on my oh cos he works away so feels helpless at the end of the phone.
> 
> This cycle I will be strong and hopefully keep myself in check.

i know - look what happens when you dont restrain yourself x


----------



## DaretoDream

Just dropped in to leave some :dust: :dust: :dust: !!


----------



## dannyboygirl

I am going to test on the next rainy day this week hopefully tueday or wednesday..:rain: And that will be my signal for a positive..lol Its nice to think that It gives me hope.When it rains at your wedding it means good luck so Im riding it out with the baby too..


----------



## Duffy

I'm almost off the witch should be by tomorrow............ I can't wait to try again! The two week wait is the worst because I have such a bad habit of what if I'm pregnant ROLF. I'm trying not to go batshi* over trying again..................


----------



## PeanutBean

:bfp:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Spunky

Congrats PeanutBean!!!


----------



## gilz82

Congratulations Peanutbean :hugs:

I'm definitely out, huge tip dip this morning just a matter of when af arrives today now.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Gilz. I hope not...


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> :bfp:
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Oh wow!!, many congratulations!:thumbup:.
Im going to be with friends!!:winkwink::haha:


----------



## gilz82

Oh it's ok I've dealt with it this month. Now I can go on holiday, totally relax, have a couple of mojitos and hopefully get my :bfp: next month. 

:dust: to everyone still hanging on this month


----------



## loopylollipop

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S B A B Y P E A N U T O N T H E W A Y !

oh am sooooo pleased for you!!
what dpo are you - I need hope still! My symptoms were pretty much the same. This morning - well nothin but a :bfn: but no af pains either ?

gilz - praying for :af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## PeanutBean

I think 16dpo today. I got bfn at 12dpo. There's hope there right?

And thanks all! Would you believe I feel totally nausea already and the same when I cleaned my teeth this morning?!


----------



## gilz82

PeanutBean said:


> I think 16dpo today. I got bfn at 12dpo. There's hope there right?
> 
> And thanks all! Would you believe I feel totally nausea already and the same when I cleaned my teeth this morning?!

Hopefully that means you'll have the morning sickness done and out the way in early pregnancy :thumbup:

Loopy fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> I think 16dpo today. I got bfn at 12dpo. There's hope there right?
> 
> And thanks all! Would you believe I feel totally nausea already and the same when I cleaned my teeth this morning?!

Haha, now you can acknowledge ALL your symptoms head on! Now you know you arent going to end up with egg on your face cos its REAL yipee!! Matcat needed some company! Am so pleased for you. Getting those stats up nicely now.

Last night nearly threw up last night in my sleep - was really - weird. Using that word alot recently! Also so tired, went to bed straight after last post on here and collapsed in a coma until waking when OH came in. Oh brief wakening with the sicky thing. OH was so sweet, felt terrible for being so mean :blush:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> I think 16dpo today. I got bfn at 12dpo. There's hope there right?
> 
> And thanks all! Would you believe I feel totally nausea already and the same when I cleaned my teeth this morning?!
> 
> Hopefully that means you'll have the morning sickness done and out the way in early pregnancy :thumbup:
> 
> Loopy fingers crossed for you :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks Gilz havent given up on you honey am planning on both of us joining the :bfp: briggade - cant let them have all the fun! (and nausea!)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PeanutBean said:


> :bfp:
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:af: for me ladies and 4 days late now :happydance: I didnt test this morning I dont have the heart cause those damn lines were still so vvv faint yesterday I am not really convinced over here!


----------



## loopylollipop

MADLYTTC said:


> :af: for me ladies and 4 days late now :happydance: I didnt test this morning I dont have the heart cause those damn lines were still so vvv faint yesterday I am not really convinced over here!

Oh madly i have had loads of those on my big bag of ic, def pink lines but then disappear after an hour or two. was dancing around thinking i done it, only to look again and POOF gone. devastating. I know how you feel - but at least you are late so there is still hope!! I cant wait til be late!! are you feeling any symptoms? Or darent you take note?!!


----------



## gilz82

Your tiredness and nausea sound good loopy, well not good but positive, you know what I mean :wacko:

I'm so calm today don't know what's come over me. We weren't actually going to start ttc until this cycle originally as it's a year since I got my kidney out on the 24th, but with my oh changing jobs and having to work away we started 6 months sooner. 

Maybe September is just the month we were always supposed to get pregnant. So hope so :happydance:


----------



## Danniii

Wow!!! Congratulations PeanutBean!!!
FXd for you Madly and Loopy!
xxx


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Your tiredness and nausea sound good loopy, well not good but positive, you know what I mean :wacko:
> 
> I'm so calm today don't know what's come over me. We weren't actually going to start ttc until this cycle originally as it's a year since I got my kidney out on the 24th, but with my oh changing jobs and having to work away we started 6 months sooner.
> 
> Maybe September is just the month we were always supposed to get pregnant. So hope so :happydance:

I hope so, you certainly need time to recover from such a big op. I assume they are going to have to keep a really close eye on you once you do conceive? What have your renal specialists said? :flower::flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well Ladies hes a rundown of my symptons so far:

Cramping & pinching in my sides, lower tummy and tops of my legs since mid week last week (so for about 10days!) - different to normal

full/heavy (.)(.) from around same time on and off - normally get for a few days only when af is here though

constipation - again from around same time

odd eating habits - craving foods like scrambled egg on toast and brown sauce but going off others like walking down choc aisle in supermarket yesterday and feeling ill at the thought

feeling nauseaous - only in last two days

I am cd37 today (my cycles at the longest 33days!) I think I am between 17-21 dpo and 1st got my vvv faint + on cd31 which will have been 11-15dpo, I last tested yesterday at 16-20dpo!


EDIT: ANYONE HAD IMPLANTATION? I just remembered and dont know how it didnt click earlier but last weekend-beginning of week (sorry cant remember which day!) I wiped and on the tissue was a tiny red fleck like a little red scab....could have been missed if I wasnt knicker/tissue checking :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

loopylollipop said:


> gilz82 said:
> 
> 
> Your tiredness and nausea sound good loopy, well not good but positive, you know what I mean :wacko:
> 
> I'm so calm today don't know what's come over me. We weren't actually going to start ttc until this cycle originally as it's a year since I got my kidney out on the 24th, but with my oh changing jobs and having to work away we started 6 months sooner.
> 
> Maybe September is just the month we were always supposed to get pregnant. So hope so :happydance:
> 
> I hope so, you certainly need time to recover from such a big op. I assume they are going to have to keep a really close eye on you once you do conceive? What have your renal specialists said? :flower::flower:Click to expand...

Yeah I'll be treated as high risk from the beginning of any pregnancy. To be honest my nephrologist wasn't greatly keen on my idea of having a family at all but I told him I wasn't having that!! Does mean I probably will only have one baby tho as it'd be selfish to take the risk again and end up seriously ill needing a transplant. 

Madly all your symptoms sound really good, are you going to try testing again or just wait and see? 

:hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I am just going to wait and see hopefully until wednesday (if I can keep resisting!) when af will be a week late!


----------



## gilz82

MADLYTTC said:


> I am just going to wait and see hopefully until wednesday (if I can keep resisting!) when af will be a week late!

Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm in! September 3rd


----------



## gilz82

Well the :witch: has arrived as I expected. 

Now just have to cross everything for a :bfp: next month and hope that flying doesn't affect my cycle.


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Cycle day 1 for me so fingers crossed this is our cycle.


----------



## PeanutBean

gilz82 said:


> Hopefully that means you'll have the morning sickness done and out the way in early pregnancy

Chance would be a fine thing! With Byron I was ill from week 7 til the day he was born.

Loopy it's sounding really positive for you! You too madly. Exciting!

:hugs: again Gilz. You need to take your time eh?


----------



## xlivix

Hey girls... af due 4th september, soooo hoping it doesnt come :( 
fingers crossed for all of us :D xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: to those Ladies that the olde :witch: got :kiss:

I caved in an tested with DH....2mu held for 3hrs after a mug of tea.....and again vvv faint I posted a pic in my journal for anyone wanting to have a peek! Still not convinced over here :loopy: glad DH gots a butchers at it this time though!


----------



## gilz82

Hey madly I can definitely see a line, also I just read the first page of your journal didn't it take you to a week late to get a :bfp: with your son?

Fingers crossed it's just the same this time and that a wee sticky bean is getting comfy for the next 9ish months :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gilz82 said:


> Hey madly I can definitely see a line, also I just read the first page of your journal didn't it take you to a week late to get a :bfp: with your son?
> 
> Fingers crossed it's just the same this time and that a wee sticky bean is getting comfy for the next 9ish months :hugs:

Thanks hon for taking a look :hugs:

Yes one whole week with DS and I got bfn day before af was due and when af was 4 days late so I am keeping this in mind this time around although with my m/c last month my faint bfp was two days before af was due but then maybe that was a sign things werent meant to be :cry: I have a cramp in one spot right now kinda like a burrowing/nudging feeling so am praying like you say shy beanie settling in :thumbup:


----------



## DaretoDream

congrats to peanut!!! that's so fantastic! 

I almost tested this am- 10 dpo but thought maybe i'll wait a few more days. Either tomorrow or tues. Probably tues. i'm nervous about testing. Temp IS going back up again. still slightly hopeful. Every day i go up another degree.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im testing 5th september


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hiya ladies! yay to all the bfps and missing witches! 

im testing sep 11th - a week before my birthday - just sat here . . . . waiting to o . . . . only on cd 4 now and dont tend to o until cd 18 so . . . . . . argh so long!


----------



## mommyof3co

I'll be testing Aug 24th now!!!!! I think....10days out is good right?


----------



## xlivix

good luck everyone, if af doesnt arrive for me i will be testing around 7th sep :) xx


----------



## PeanutBean

What a day! Bfp, Chester Zoo, cracked windscreen. I'm knackered!


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> What a day! Bfp, Chester Zoo, cracked windscreen. I'm knackered!

sounds fab!!!. bet chester zoo was nice today!


----------



## PeanutBean

The zoo was ace but I'm really pissed off about the windscreen. We heard a stone but couldn't see a chip so assumed we'd got away with it. Noticed the crack on the way home, the chip was right at the very edge which in my car is behind all the interior dash. Bloody £75...


----------



## xlivix

PeanutBean said:


> What a day! Bfp, Chester Zoo, cracked windscreen. I'm knackered!

congrats peanut :D xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sorry about the windscreen PeanutBean glad you had nice day out at chester zoo!


----------



## PeanutBean

This is pointless to the thread but I'm so cross! Just discovered one of my 4 mum friends who lives across the road from me has ditched me on fb! She is about 4 or 5 months pregnant and shortly after announcing it she had a spat with me on fb because I said Byron was ill and commented that things were a neverending mountain of trouble or something like that. For some reason she took it totally personally (knowing nothing about all the shit that's been going on in my life for months) and had a real go at me. Normally she is the most relaxed placid person I have ever known so I put it down to pregnancy hormones. Her husband is Pakistani and his dad died so he had to go over to sort out all the legacy stuff and funeral so she was on her own for two or three months over Christmas and their boy's first birthday. It was a really bad time for her as you'd imagine but apparently no-one else can have a bad time as this seems to be the only reason I wasn't allowed to say that things were hard with Byron being ill. Anyway this was an age ago and I just tried to say supportive things in the status and then left it at that. But since then we haven't all managed to meet in a group, as we usually do every couple of weeks. And I just clicked on her profile out of interest today to find she has dumped me. I'm really hurt and angry about it! It'll break up the group, we'll be sharing at least some mat leave together, another Mum friend has just announced she's due in Feb so will be in between us, so what are we not all allowed to meet anymore because she got a bee in her bonnet for 5 mins when nuts from pregnancy?!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG hon so sorry :hugs: maybe its her hormones still!

I dont like facebook for this reason....sorry please dont :trouble: me for saying that!


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Well the :witch: has arrived as I expected.
> 
> Now just have to cross everything for a :bfp: next month and hope that flying doesn't affect my cycle.

sorry to hear, glad you are keeping your PMA :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## PeanutBean

MADLYTTC said:


> OMG hon so sorry :hugs: maybe its her hormones still!
> 
> I dont like facebook for this reason....sorry please dont :trouble: me for saying that!

I guess it is but it's mean and rude! Like if she didn't wanna read my posts (she's not on often and doesn't have many friends so probably gets loads of my statuses) she could just hide me. If she wanted to not talk on there she could've just said. So she's clearly not being friends with me in real life too. She's acting like a schoolgirl. I've not known anyone behave like this in a decade I think!

But MY hormones mean I'm really cut up about it!


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> OMG hon so sorry :hugs: maybe its her hormones still!
> 
> I dont like facebook for this reason....sorry please dont :trouble: me for saying that!
> 
> I guess it is but it's mean and rude! Like if she didn't wanna read my posts (she's not on often and doesn't have many friends so probably gets loads of my statuses) she could just hide me. If she wanted to not talk on there she could've just said. So she's clearly not being friends with me in real life too. She's acting like a schoolgirl. I've not known anyone behave like this in a decade I think!
> 
> But MY hormones mean I'm really cut up about it!Click to expand...

oh peanut sorry to hear this. hormones are crazy things. fell out with my best mate (or should i say she felt out with me) when we were both pregnant. i lost mine and hers continued and she was really fed up and i would have given my right arm to be in her position it really hurt. we eventually made up - but after a year or so. was such a waste. we were both at fault but both too stubborn to back down. hopefully she will realise what she has done, and apologise. she has just taken her bat and ball home and she is TRYING to hurt you. dont let her get you down. you have a little pink or blue on the way for your little Bryon. :baby::flower::hugs::hugs:
she will miss the collective friendship - the dynamics will be very different xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Fortunately there is no issue with the other three and two I'd say I'm particularly close to. They're really my only proper friends where I live as we moved here only 3 years ago and both work elsewhere. It's just when mat leave comes around but maybe she'll be over it by then...

I must be pregnant because today I got a bfp and spent a sunny day at the zoo and all I can think about is our broken windscreen, my not-friend and the Dexter we just watched!

loopy sounds like you had a really tough time. I'm lucky that none of my best mates have been pregnant yet and I'll be their source of wisdom when the time comes! lol

Hey, when are you going to test again?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies, How is everyone doing?, This TWW is killing me :haha:

Anyone else 6dpo??, Would love to compare symptoms lol, My Boobs have been really really sore for three days now even though my padded bra.

Hope you ladies are doing well :) x


----------



## mrsmmm

Peanut, congrats! So happy for you.

As for me, just have itchy nipples, very weird.


----------



## Wishonastar

CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS Peanut Bean!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

And :hugs: & :dust: to all who's :witch: has shown up.

I'm still in Limbo - AF not due til Tue/Weds/Thurs (ish), IC's all BFN still but got lots of symptoms _(although they could just be in my head - you all know what the 2ww's like!) _


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies :hi:

officially on 2ww now and going to try so hard not to sympton spot this month!!


----------



## babywearinmum

Wow Congratulations Peanut!!!!

I am so sorry Gilz, I guess I will have to eat my shoe :( I am totally gutted for you PMA for this cycle though hun I really hope you get your bfp!

Sorry I haven't been on and updated, just been so busy!

Still no ov, still no af so im pretty pee'd! I have bought some soy to try (coming in a few days) so im hoping this will kick ov into action!!

How is everyone else?

I will go back this evening to check if I have missed anyone to add to the list, I can't yet as I have two terrors here turning my house upside down!! 

xxxx


----------



## gilz82

Hey babywearinmum :flower:

It's i'll let you pass on eating your shoe :haha: Got loads of PMA at the moment plus i'm going on holiday on friday so won't be temping or doing opks or anything so hopefully the de-stressed approach will help.

Hope the soy helps getting things moving for you, that must be so frustrating just waiting for it to happen. :hugs:


----------



## babywearinmum

gilz82 said:


> Hey babywearinmum :flower:
> 
> It's i'll let you pass on eating your shoe :haha: Got loads of PMA at the moment plus i'm going on holiday on friday so won't be temping or doing opks or anything so hopefully the de-stressed approach will help.
> 
> Hope the soy helps getting things moving for you, that must be so frustrating just waiting for it to happen. :hugs:

Oh yes being relaxed will hopefully do it for you hun :hugs:

Oh thanks about the shoe :blush:

Yeah it is really frustrating, im even willing fir the witch, how crazy :haha:


----------



## gilz82

I know it's bizarre you just want the first :witch: to arrive and then every month after that you are constantly wishing her away :wacko:


----------



## Danniii

babywearinmum said:


> gilz82 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it is really frustrating, im even willing fir the witch, how crazy :haha:
> 
> Hey Babywearinmum
> I know what you mean, I'm waiting... and waiting... and waiting too. Something, please just happen!!! :hissy:
> 
> I'm on the Soy as well, so I'd be interested to see how it works for you. I haven't had AF for months, so I just took it for 5 days (last Tues-Sat) to see if it would shimmy things along.
> FXd!Click to expand...


----------



## Danniii

Hmm.. I think I messed up that quote!! Sorry!


----------



## babywearinmum

Danniii said:


> babywearinmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gilz82 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it is really frustrating, im even willing fir the witch, how crazy :haha:
> 
> Hey Babywearinmum
> I know what you mean, I'm waiting... and waiting... and waiting too. Something, please just happen!!! :hissy:
> 
> I'm on the Soy as well, so I'd be interested to see how it works for you. I haven't had AF for months, so I just took it for 5 days (last Tues-Sat) to see if it would shimmy things along.
> FXd!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo let me know how you get on, mines been dispatched today so I am hoping it will be here tomorrow or wed!
> 
> 
> 
> gilz82 said:
> 
> 
> I know it's bizarre you just want the first :witch: to arrive and then every month after that you are constantly wishing her away :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> This is it! I am aslo praying I catch first O so I wont have to see the witch for another couple of years again :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## gilz82

Fingers crossed the soy helps. 

Just shows you how much I still don't know about pregnancy and babies. I didn't know bf kept af away.


----------



## molly85

hey girls hows everyone doing?


----------



## PeanutBean

gilz82 said:


> Fingers crossed the soy helps.
> 
> Just shows you how much I still don't know about pregnancy and babies. I didn't know bf kept af away.

It doesn't always. I got mine at 9 weeks after the birth even though I exclusively bf. Could've done with some months off!


----------



## loopylollipop

Hi guys.. my update ..

still getting v faint pink lines on ic - had about 4 now. all come up after time so technically all :bfn:, i mean literally a couple of hours but def pink and now not disappearing. if came up in time frame would def be :bfp:

realised af not due til tomorrow :dohh: so got a whole other day to get through. and symptoms?? well NO af pains AT ALL. nipple weirdness and womb weirdness pretty much gone. so dont really feel anything! Have a headache at moment and a bit dizzy but have been stuck in looooong hot meetings - couldnt open window as confidential stuff and i was stupid enough to get dressed before i checked the weather this am and put on a thin jumper - didnt need ironing as a bit ...alot...behind on this. barely any sleep last night for getting excited but then telling myself af may still come. so who knows!! not had time to go out and get any more tests as figure if not showing properly on ic then prob be BFN and couldnt bear that on a proper test :cry:

Speediness sent to those poor girls waiting out af...
happy catching for those girls waiting to Ov....
and GOOD LUCK to those still in the running for this month...Madly, Daretodream :flower::flower::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

5 days until I O! Bring on the :sex:


----------



## PeanutBean

loopy what's the crack with these ic tests and lines that last? I only know about normal ones that you can't read after 10 mins do I don't understand what your results could mean. Are you always on time? I hope it stays away for you tomorrow!


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> loopy what's the crack with these ic tests and lines that last? I only know about normal ones that you can't read after 10 mins do I don't understand what your results could mean. Are you always on time? I hope it stays away for you tomorrow!

hi Peanut, these shouldnt be read after 10mins either. so if had chucked them then wouldnt have even noticed this. but i always end up sticking them in my bag and when i came to throw it away, stupidly looked again and there was a definate second pink line. so that got me all excited and i did another, and another, and all had pink lines but never in appropriate time. from my experience with these things in past, they are very prone to evaps which usually disappear. bottom line is , they are :bfn: but am hoping they are going to fade into a :bfp:!! 

I am never late, but last two months been early. so am hopeful!! how are you feeling after your busy weekend? x


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Hey babywearinmum :flower:
> 
> It's i'll let you pass on eating your shoe :haha: Got loads of PMA at the moment plus i'm going on holiday on friday so won't be temping or doing opks or anything so hopefully the de-stressed approach will help.
> 
> Hope the soy helps getting things moving for you, that must be so frustrating just waiting for it to happen. :hugs:

 I am sorry you have had so much trouble with your renal problems. This whole thing is stressful enough without additional medicals problems, but i am sure your nephrologist will be supportive in your decision to conceive. hey, once you are pregnant - they dont have any choice !:kiss: take care hope it happens soon for you, all the girls seemed to be very happy with your charts, so looks like things are promising xx:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## molly85

those bleeding IC's allways give me line eye or I have had way to many chemicals which I dnt feel I have they drive you nuts but they get your poas fix for the day


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I seem to get alot of lines on the ICs i got a faint line at 6dpo so i really dnt trust them at all!

Anyone had any experience with tingly boobs????? xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

I have cramps. Pretty bad. 11 dpo. 3 days till af. Not feeling hopeful


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

Busy day today at work am so :sleep: and so is DH bless him :)

Well :af: and now 5 days late :yipee: we are going to :test: as planned on wednesday and am praying for two lovely line Ladies :kiss:

Goodluck everyone :dust:


----------



## PeanutBean

mrsmmm said:


> I have cramps. Pretty bad. 11 dpo. 3 days till af. Not feeling hopeful

Cramps is as likely to be good as not! Good luck!

You too Madly, can't wait to see people's results, hope they are all BFPs!


----------



## Wishonastar

Hi girls,

Madly - you are very calm about all of this I'd be tearing my hair out by now if I were you! 

I'm bad enough as it is, :witch: due tomorrow (ish) & been getting a bit trigger happy with the POAS's - all :bfn:'s though so I think I'm out this month. Was feeling so hopeful a few days ago, cramps, tired, nausea, swollen bb's - symptoms seem to be fading though so hopefully :witch:'ll turn up now and put me out of my misery! Already ordered some extra goodies to help with next cycle.

FX'd for anyone still in the 2ww and :dust: to everyone!xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies!

I think I am so calm and not bothered about testing b/c after our loss last cycle I am a little scared about what I will see :sad1: I think it is in my mind that the later I find out if I do really have my :bfp: the less likely of an early m/c....I know that sounds mad but I kinda feel like I will know eventually and as long as I take care of myself it doesnt matter! Crazy eh?

I have terrible butterflies right now!


----------



## molly85

Im confuzzled MadlyTTC I'm sure i'm seeing a :bfp:

Girls I'm justgetting that dreaded left hip pain.Well dreaded whe OH is away until thursday and I won't see him until Friday


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly hon I am hoping so but it is still vvvvfaint to the naked eye :loopy:


----------



## molly85

grrr, i can see it from here. Fingers crossed for you. Ohh your roughly same cycle as moi


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Molly hon :kiss:

I will update as soon as I :test: on wednesday!

Goodluck :dust:


----------



## molly85

Seems so far away lol


----------



## rustyswife828

I'm gonna be testing again on August 31st before I go to the doctor around that time! I got a faint line yesterday morning but don't have it no more :( Hubby showed his family and then threw it away:haha:... So I'm gonna re-test!


----------



## mrsmmm

PeanutBean said:


> mrsmmm said:
> 
> 
> I have cramps. Pretty bad. 11 dpo. 3 days till af. Not feeling hopeful
> 
> Cramps is as likely to be good as not! Good luck!
> 
> You too Madly, can't wait to see people's results, hope they are all BFPs!Click to expand...

Thanks so much. They're in weird places. I attached a little pic. I highlighted the areas. One is to the left of my belly button and feels really deep. The other feels like my left ovary. Then there's a little amount of pain in what feels like my right ovary. Then there is a tightness across. I'm not ss. I'm in actual pain. Oy.
 



Attached Files:







pain in area.jpg
File size: 5.8 KB
Views: 40


----------



## molly85

If you were symtom spotting I would say sounds good. try a hot water bottle


----------



## DaretoDream

Mrsmmm, i'm having some cramping today as well. nervous it's af sign. 11 dpo today, af due thursday-friday range.


----------



## mrsmmm

Same here. Af due 20th. I've got an ice pack on it now.


----------



## babywearinmum

Hiya everyone, sorry didn't manage to update last night as I was busy.

But its done now (hope I didn't miss anyone!, please let me know!)

I have also popped Peanuts :bfp: on ! :happydance:
I can't believe we have had 4 this month already! I think thats brilliant!

I am hoping for a september :bfp:, I certainly wont be getting an August one because of the damn af keeping away! I hope the soy comes today so I can start that, im holding off AC for today and going to take it on its own.

As for the comment about (sorry can't remember who said it) bfing keeping af away. I got af back after 10 months with my first and with my second im still waiting after nearly 14 months. Lots of bfing women tend to have high prolactin levels during bfing and prolactin is what surpresses ovulation (natures contraceptive) but sometimes due to whatever reason these prolactin levels can come down enough to trigger ov a lot earlier. Most of the time this is because baby has a dummy.. has slept through (prolactin levels higher at night, which is why babies tend to feed lots at night) or down to supplementation of formula or expressing the breast with a pump. But sometimes there is no reason, but quite often even if menses returns at 3 months pp you may not even be oving (but higher risk of pregnancy is in the first 6 weeks of pp)



lol I do go on :haha:


----------



## DaretoDream

Took a test today at 12 dpo and bfn. AF not due until friday. Someone please tell me it could still be early. I need to hear it today.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Too early. Sometimes it takes 2 weeks for a :bfp: to appear in some cases :hugs: :dust:


----------



## PeanutBean

Too early. I got bfn at 12dpo too.


----------



## ttcval

count me in!


----------



## mrsmmm

DaretoDream said:


> Took a test today at 12 dpo and bfn. AF not due until friday. Someone please tell me it could still be early. I need to hear it today.

Same here. BFN. 12 dpo. HUGS FOR US BOTH!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TaNasha

Sorry about the BFN's! But you are still in the game!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## poshbaby

I'm completly freaking out!!! So last night I woke up to violent vomiting and diarreah... ( sorry for the graphics:wacko: ) .. I'm 8 dpo and I haven't taken a test yet in fear of a big disappointment ,,,,,,, I go to the hospital this morning kneeled over in pain and of coarse they do a pregnancy test ..BFN !! what was I expecting!! anyways now Im discouraged the violent vomiting has prevented or ruined any safe implatation I could of had... Im being ridiculous , I know..... I would take a valium to calm my nerves , but I fear that could ruin something!!! Im freaking out!! I wish they never took that test ,,, I'm over analyzing everything.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

argh i posted a week and a half ago on this very thread saying that the two week wait was worse than waiting to O, about 3 weeks ago i posted originally saying the waiting to O was worse . . . . . . right here as we speak/read WAITING TO O IS DEFINATELY WORSE!

all the peeing in pots
taking opks too early or not early enough
trying to figure out when you should go from bding every other day to every day
the constant worry of "how the hell am i going to get him to stick to that one!"
the googling of new ways to get ovulation to happen/better cm/better eggs/aid implantation
attempts at doing the above

argh!!!! cant WAIT to o and be on the 2ww again!

arrrrrggggggghhhhhhh!


----------



## PeanutBean

That's why waiting to O is so bad for you, you need to relax nomore!

poshbaby, I'm sure it won't have made any difference. At 8po you might not even have implanted yet and if you have well I don't see why being sick should affect that. I've had dicky guts the past couple of weeks and that hasn't affected anything yet and bowels are in much closer proximity. Plus I had a stinking chest infection. You're also not going to ge a bfp at 8dpo. Try to relax and sit it out, what will be will be.


----------



## molly85

Dodgy tummys all round eugh.Hugs


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

easier said than done peanut, i have tried the uber relaxed approach and it did not work, i have done the semi relaxed approach, still nothing, done the giving in to temptation and tracking everything route also nothing. 

i am the worlds most impatient person and this is really starting to bother me again! once i get to the point where i am fertile and bding actually means something on this journey then i am actually quite relaxed - its just all the waiting! so blinking frustrating! 

working a lot this week so hopefully it will fly by just . . . . . i dont know . . . . i think its emotion displacement . . . i actually just want to give up, cry and feel incredibly sorry for myself . . . . . frustration and boredom is my next best replacement for the crying

soooooo . . . . . on to cycle 6 month 7


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: nomore I understand! Words mean nothing in the face of impatience! I hope it flies by. Busy busy busy!


----------



## WifeyS

Hay im new, 

Can I pls be added to the list pls, hoping for a Sept BFP - fingers crossed and Baby Dust to all xx


----------



## mrsmmm

Nomore - I am inpatient as well. I hate waiting for anything. Traffic lights, buses, automatic doors, coffee to drip, cell phone to make a call. It is terrible. Then I wonder why the heck am I even in a hurry? We can be impatient buddies.


----------



## Duffy

I can get very up tight while the witch is here but once its done I always get excited to try, the two week wait I always wonder what if I'm pregnant, NOT. lol. Anyway I can understand on being inpatient as I'm the same in so many aspects of my life  

Hows everyone day going?


----------



## loopylollipop

hope I am not posting this prematurely but....:bfp: this am! still faint, but certainly clearer! and :af: . bought CB digital but given ic still faint gonna wait a few days. Like Peanut said previously, if I am not pregnant something is SERIOUSLY wrong with my body!

got :bfn: with FMU this am, positive came later 3rd wee off the day - I am 14dpo. So Daretodream and Mrsmmm - still hope yah!!:thumbup:


----------



## mrsmmm

loopylollipop said:


> hope I am not posting this prematurely but....:bfp: this am! still faint, but certainly clearer! and :af: . bought CB digital but given ic still faint gonna wait a few days. Like Peanut said previously, if I am not pregnant something is SERIOUSLY wrong with my body!
> 
> got :bfn: with FMU this am, positive came later 3rd wee off the day - I am 14dpo. So Daretodream and Mrsmmm - still hope yah!!:thumbup:

:dance: for you and big :hugs: on letting us know we're still in the game.


----------



## we can't wait

hey ladies :flower: just to update you all, I tested a few days ago & it was BFN. But, :af: was a no show & was due yesterday. I'm going to wait a few days & see if she shows up & if not, I'll test again on friday :) fx'ed!
xxx


----------



## Duffy

Sweet to both of you I hope you get *crossed fingers and toes*..........


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay loopy!!!!!!


----------



## Danniii

NoMore, I totally understand too. I just feel so helpless waiting and hoping, and most of the time there's not actually anything you can physically do. Grr! End up wishing your life away...
PoshBaby, I'm sure it's too early for a bfp, or for sickness to affect anything. Hope you're feeling better.
FXd for you Mrsmmm, DareToDream and We can't wait. Hope to hear some wonderful news soon!!
Loopy, that's so exciting!!

As for me, I'm 3 days off the Soya, which should make it about CD 8-10 I think. (Hoping for O bwn Thurs and Tues) I got a BBT themometer off the internet and some OPKs which all arrived today. Of course I had to POAS, just to make sure they were ok blush:) and for the first time I actually got a (very faint) positive!! Woohoo!! I hope something's finally happening!!:happydance:
Going to start checking my temps in the morning.
:dust: to all!!!


----------



## gilz82

Evening ladies :flower:

Yay Loopy hope your :bfp: gets muc stronger over the next couple of days for you. 

FX'd and :dust: to all of the girlies still hanging in there. 

Nomore - I totally know where you are coming from. I'm cd3 now and the :witch: is almost gone. I've now got another 2w til ov. I honestly want a baby so much but the thought of doing this for a 7th cycle really does make me want to :cry: 

Xx


----------



## Danniii

Oh Gilz :hugs: You're not alone.


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Danniii :kiss:

Good luck with the opks this cycle.


----------



## rosebaby

Sooo.... I think I may have ovulated 2 days ago!!! Tomorrow I will know for sure when I check my temp in the morning!!! I am super excited cause I just feel so sure this may be our month...and I have not ovulated in several months!!!!! I have PCOS and I was really upset cause I didnt ovulate last month or the month before...but I lost a few pounds and stuff and I think it worked!!! I cant wait to temp tomorrow and find out!!! Baby dust!!


----------



## PeanutBean

gilz82 said:


> Nomore - I totally know where you are coming from. I'm cd3 now and the :witch: is almost gone. I've now got another 2w til ov. I honestly want a baby so much but the thought of doing this for a 7th cycle really does make me want to :cry:

Now I see where the problem lies, blissfully short periods! cd3 and nearly gone?! Mine lasted 7 days or so then I O'd really soon after.


----------



## gilz82

PeanutBean said:


> Now I see where the problem lies, blissfully short periods! cd3 and nearly gone?! Mine lasted 7 days or so then I O'd really soon after.

My period isn't usually this short but it's never more than 4 days. It's always been 4 days since I was 12, reckon i'd be seriously knarked if it was here for much longer than that. 

The short af has made wonder if that might not be helping either, as if my af is short and light surely that means the lining of my womb isn't great for implantation.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:yipee: Loopy :bfp: congrats hon!

:hugs: to the :bfn:s but your not out yet ladies sending oodles of :dust:

I have an update I tested again this morning with fmu take a peek in my journal!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh Gilz I don't really know about that. Have you looked into it at all? I don't think 4 days is abnormal. Before pregnancy mine were 5 but only 3 counted for anything, the first day light and the last day brown spotting really. It was only after the birth that they became a nightmare. The early ones lasted more than a week of intense clotty bleeding every day. It was awful! Clearly the reason I've been anaemic as I never had anaemia in my life before pregnancy.

I feel a bit like people in TTC are sometimes thinking about it all a bit too much. I totally understand why, especially if there have been a lot of cycles without success, but I wonder if the speculation and worry hinders things. I dunno... This probably isn't very constructive coming from me who was in TTC for no time at all. I just hope you ladies get your bfps soon so you don't have to worry about it anymore! :hugs:


----------



## Spunky

loopylollipop said:


> hope I am not posting this prematurely but....:bfp: this am! still faint, but certainly clearer! and :af: . bought CB digital but given ic still faint gonna wait a few days. Like Peanut said previously, if I am not pregnant something is SERIOUSLY wrong with my body!
> 
> got :bfn: with FMU this am, positive came later 3rd wee off the day - I am 14dpo. So Daretodream and Mrsmmm - still hope yah!!:thumbup:

Fingers crossed it gets darker!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

i have a bad feeling af is coming for me.


----------



## molly85

Aww come on PMA girls


----------



## Duffy

*Is anyone using the clear blue fertility moniter? When we tried getting pregnant with my daughter we got it but I stopped testing and breaked/then got preggo lol, anyway I'm curious if anyone is using it? I just dug mine out from the garage tonight and need to order some pee sticks I can't use it till my next period but I feel better seeing it on my night stand ROLF. *


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PMA LADIES AND LOOPY HON BOTH OF OUR TESTS WILL GET DARKER I AM SURE :yipee:


----------



## gilz82

PeanutBean said:


> I feel a bit like people in TTC are sometimes thinking about it all a bit too much. I totally understand why, especially if there have been a lot of cycles without success, but I wonder if the speculation and worry hinders things. I dunno... This probably isn't very constructive coming from me who was in TTC for no time at all. I just hope you ladies get your bfps soon so you don't have to worry about it anymore! :hugs:

You are probably right Peanut about the worrying etc not helping, so if anyone has a magic wand that will make that go away that'd be great :blush:

Until then there isn't much i can do about it, i'm naturally a planner so uncertainty makes me uncomfortable, then there's the fact we've had to put this off for so many years due to my health, coupled with the possible implications to me and the jelly bean once i do get pregnant and the 6 months of :bfn:s 

I could go on for ever, and i'm surprised that i'm not completely :wacko::loopy::wacko: already but if my :bfp: depends on me not feeling stressed about the whole TTC process then honestly i'm screwed because that's just not going to happen.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Gilz hon :kiss: I dont think it depends totally on being stress free I just think it helps :kiss:

I will pray for you and a sticky :bfp:


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Madly :kiss:

I was having a nosy at your journal earlier, hope your test at the docs confirms your :bfp:


----------



## molly85

gilz i'm a planner to i have spent the last 8 mmnths being quite laid back now i'm just pee'd off at it all. I'm sure stress doesn't help but it's part of the deal of being a mother sowe're just getting there early lol. Already got them packed off to uni in head lol


----------



## Bids

Hey all ive not been around for a day or 2 and come back to yet another million posts hehe

Arrr Loopy and madly i really hope its your month this month fingers and toes crossed, keep us up-to-date wont ya :D - see loopy i said borrowing my superpowers would help but dont forget i need them back soon 

Congrats to anyone else ive missed who's got a BFP ;) i'll check the first page in a sec to see who ive missed!!!

well im cd6 today and am starting to ''try'' early this month every other day from today til about 2nd sept lol so fingers crossed i can still have a may baby haha 

Molly85 i hear that.... im about to go into month 9 and have been extremely laid back so going to try and be a bit more serious this month, Who knows though?!!

well goodluck ladies xx


----------



## loopylollipop

Morning guys, well had some nice big strong definate BFPs (x2) last night but woke this am with all symptoms gone and now started bleeding heavily with some clots. bummed, so guess I am no longer pregnant. now getting BFN so its all over for me, nice being giddy whilst it lasted. well at least i can get pregnant.

have decided not to test til af at least 7d late next month (hopefully can stick to this) , will re-read this post to try and stop myself. Even if i hadnt tested early would still have tested on day of missed af and still would have seen the positive so wouldnt have prevented knowing about this one. anyway long chat with OH and he has asked me to try and relax, feels am distressing myself too much which is not beneficial to any of us. He said lets just bd lots and it will happen again. anyway trying not to let it get me down, at least my cycle back on track (although was late) so know where i am a bit more. sorry rambling but at work trying to console myself). Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## gilz82

Aw Loopy hon i'm so sorry :hugs:

Can't imagine how crappy you are feeling right now, but we'll all be sending massive virtual hugs your way today.


----------



## Bids

Awww so sorry loopy really really gutted for you :cry: but try to look at it positive as you said at least you know you can get pregnant - not much else to say really hun but do try and take it easy i think your OH is right (which is a shock - a man being right) :hugs::hugs::kiss: take care!!!


----------



## princesspie

so sorry loopy xxx
can i be added to the list please??? xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Started spotting today. :witch: will be here full force tomorrow.


----------



## gilz82

Sorry about the :witch: Daretodream :hugs:


----------



## nalavarado

Ooooh me too please!! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsmmm

Loopy, I am so crushed for you. I know what it's like to see a BFP and then it isn't there any more. :hugs: It is exciting to know you don't have problems getting preggo! We'll all be here for you next month.

BFN 13 dpo. AF is due tomorrow, at the latest Friday giving myself 15 day LF. DH and I :sex: last night. I usually do that the night before to bring her on early. No luck. Still feeling crampy in my ovaries. Boobs have swollen as of this morning. All signs point to the cow finding me again despite hiding the best I could.


----------



## rosebaby

I am sooooo excited!!!! I can finally join the 2ww officially!!! I am 3DPO!!!!! I finally ovulated on my own!!!


----------



## Spunky

loopylollipop said:


> Morning guys, well had some nice big strong definate BFPs (x2) last night but woke this am with all symptoms gone and now started bleeding heavily with some clots. bummed, so guess I am no longer pregnant. now getting BFN so its all over for me, nice being giddy whilst it lasted. well at least i can get pregnant.
> 
> have decided not to test til af at least 7d late next month (hopefully can stick to this) , will re-read this post to try and stop myself. Even if i hadnt tested early would still have tested on day of missed af and still would have seen the positive so wouldnt have prevented knowing about this one. anyway long chat with OH and he has asked me to try and relax, feels am distressing myself too much which is not beneficial to any of us. He said lets just bd lots and it will happen again. anyway trying not to let it get me down, at least my cycle back on track (although was late) so know where i am a bit more. sorry rambling but at work trying to console myself). Good luck to everyone else xx

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## TaNasha

loopylollipop I am so sorry, not much else I can say sadly xxx But seem slike you have good support from DH

DaretoDream sorry about the spotting x 

mrsmmm dont loose hope yet! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mrsmmm

Thx TaNasha. I'm trying. Last month the witch was 5 days late! Who does that?!!! lol


----------



## xlivix

loopylollipop said:


> Morning guys, well had some nice big strong definate BFPs (x2) last night but woke this am with all symptoms gone and now started bleeding heavily with some clots. bummed, so guess I am no longer pregnant. now getting BFN so its all over for me, nice being giddy whilst it lasted. well at least i can get pregnant.
> 
> have decided not to test til af at least 7d late next month (hopefully can stick to this) , will re-read this post to try and stop myself. Even if i hadnt tested early would still have tested on day of missed af and still would have seen the positive so wouldnt have prevented knowing about this one. anyway long chat with OH and he has asked me to try and relax, feels am distressing myself too much which is not beneficial to any of us. He said lets just bd lots and it will happen again. anyway trying not to let it get me down, at least my cycle back on track (although was late) so know where i am a bit more. sorry rambling but at work trying to console myself). Good luck to everyone else xx

hey so sorry to hear this hun, the exact same thing happened to me a couple of weeks ago, 2 bfps a day before af, then another 2 on the day af was due, including a digital... got spotting woke up in the morning bleeding heavy with clots etc, done test and was a bfn!!! was gutted! i hope your ok hun, its such a dissapointment!! good luck for next month hun, my af is due 4th sep, but im going to wait about a week (if i can) till i test next time!! all the best xx


----------



## loopylollipop

xlivix said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> Morning guys, well had some nice big strong definate BFPs (x2) last night but woke this am with all symptoms gone and now started bleeding heavily with some clots. bummed, so guess I am no longer pregnant. now getting BFN so its all over for me, nice being giddy whilst it lasted. well at least i can get pregnant.
> 
> have decided not to test til af at least 7d late next month (hopefully can stick to this) , will re-read this post to try and stop myself. Even if i hadnt tested early would still have tested on day of missed af and still would have seen the positive so wouldnt have prevented knowing about this one. anyway long chat with OH and he has asked me to try and relax, feels am distressing myself too much which is not beneficial to any of us. He said lets just bd lots and it will happen again. anyway trying not to let it get me down, at least my cycle back on track (although was late) so know where i am a bit more. sorry rambling but at work trying to console myself). Good luck to everyone else xx
> 
> hey so sorry to hear this hun, the exact same thing happened to me a couple of weeks ago, 2 bfps a day before af, then another 2 on the day af was due, including a digital... got spotting woke up in the morning bleeding heavy with clots etc, done test and was a bfn!!! was gutted! i hope your ok hun, its such a dissapointment!! good luck for next month hun, my af is due 4th sep, but im going to wait about a week (if i can) till i test next time!! all the best xxClick to expand...

thanks so much :flower:
it has been difficult, kept getting :bfp: out from yesterday and checking them to see i wasnt dreaming. Consoled myself that at least i hadnt seen what i wanted to see, they really are there. Had a ten week m/c in April, which was much worse as had seen the :baby: and really took that hard. So, although gutting, is easier and i hadnt had too much time to be happy about. Sorry to hear you have been through it too, but at least we have conceived, next time it just has to stick around. I feel the same, am going to wait til at least a week after before testing, have tortured myself for too long.

Daretodream, sorry the :witch: got you :kiss:
Mrsmmm - still holding out for you hun!!
Madly - you too!! Those faint lines has to work out for at least one of us!!
Bids -ta for your powers - at least they worked for a little while! Maybe should have given them back to you sooner!!


----------



## PeanutBean

mrsmmm - good luck! Sounds really promising!

Loopy - I'm so so sorry. You must be so disappointed. :hugs: But as you say much less bad when it's sooner rather than later and it does show conception is possible. Think of it as a trial run, next month you'll be ready. Take care of yourself. Your OH sounds fab and think has given you the best advice!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: daretodream too.


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids said:


> Awww so sorry loopy really really gutted for you :cry: but try to look at it positive as you said at least you know you can get pregnant - not much else to say really hun but do try and take it easy i think your OH is right (which is a shock - a man being right) :hugs::hugs::kiss: take care!!!

lmao I know, unfortunately he is right alot of the time! Bless him has been very sweet, and I was such a rat at the weekend. But was so stressed about these stupid tests took it out on him. Usually a peace and love chilled out chick, but this month driven myself nuts. Have put away hpts and have no opks left and not ordering any. Gonna chill for a couple of months.

Went through whole thing as was worried re my age that needed to maximise my chances. But did get pregnant! Even if only for a little while. If I keep going one has to eventually stick. I also had a chemical last month but changed to :bfn: way before af hit (early).

Going to try enjoy what I have and appreciate that I am still a lucky lucky lady for the guy I have finally found and the lovely children that are in my life, even if they arent all biologically mine x Good luck girls, onwards and upwards :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> mrsmmm - good luck! Sounds really promising!
> 
> Loopy - I'm so so sorry. You must be so disappointed. :hugs: But as you say much less bad when it's sooner rather than later and it does show conception is possible. Think of it as a trial run, next month you'll be ready. Take care of yourself. Your OH sounds fab and think has given you the best advice!

Thanks Peanut, am liking the idea of a trial run! My OH just said dont worry lets just :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: :haha: - made it sound much more fun than I have been making it!! Hope you are feeling ok x


----------



## PeanutBean

Your OH is right I think! Good luck for your chilled months, hopefully you won't need to practice patience too long.

I think it's easily done getting worked up about all these tests. With my first I waited until I was a day late so it was fine but I was regular then so more worried now and my two bfns were pretty soul destroying. Even now I keep wondering if I should test again, see if the line is darker. But I haven't bought any and I'm trying to resist because what will be will be and no amount of testing will change that either way.

Stay strong ladies!


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Your OH is right I think! Good luck for your chilled months, hopefully you won't need to practice patience too long.
> 
> I think it's easily done getting worked up about all these tests. With my first I waited until I was a day late so it was fine but I was regular then so more worried now and my two bfns were pretty soul destroying. Even now I keep wondering if I should test again, see if the line is darker. But I haven't bought any and I'm trying to resist because what will be will be and no amount of testing will change that either way.
> 
> Stay strong ladies!

yes dont think you should test, you will only worry if the line isnt as dark as you hoped...or come up as quick as you hoped etc etc. as long as :af: stays away all is well!! Take care hun ta for your support, really helped :flow::flow:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Loopy hon I am so very sorry :kiss: sending you all my love right now! I had a loss last cycle hon! I got my :bfp: on thurs 8th two days before af and on the 10th the day af was due I started bleeding and then tested :bfn: It makes now a little hard for me and am scared :sad1: Funny too if I hadnt of tested before af was due I would have had af as norm and never known any different iykwim! I ditched opks too and it made me feel so great and literated :)

Thank you Ladies so much for all your support and I will keep all you lovely ladies updated!

Sending :hugs: to those ladies who :witch: got and goodluck for this cycle :dust:

and sending lots of goodluck to those ladies in waiting :dust:


----------



## mrsmmm

Loopy - You're such a sweetie. Thanks so much. I just wish the :witch: would stay away. DH saw pos OPK pic in my phone, got confused and thought it was HPT....oh the poor thing. I felt so bad. 2 more days and she's late. Come on FRIDAY!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Roll on friday mrsmmm hoping you get your :bfp: and maybe I will too as I get my lab pt results :yipee:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Could you ladies let me know what you think
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/395319-9dpo-tests-diluted-urine-faint-line.html
thank you x


----------



## Danniii

Oh Loopy,:cry: I'm so sorry.:hugs: 
Dare to Dream, FXd she stays away.
Mrsmmm and Madly hang in there!
Congrats and Good Luck Rosebaby!


----------



## loopylollipop

rosebaby said:


> I am sooooo excited!!!! I can finally join the 2ww officially!!! I am 3DPO!!!!! I finally ovulated on my own!!!

Wow thats wonderful news! Good luck and :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrsmmm

My CP is so high and so very very soft. I thought it should be low and firm before AF. I know it's not a way to tell if one is pg. I know I'm ss. I know it's bad. I lost my notes from last cycle so I don't know if it was high or low before af. 

Oh plz.....bean. Be in there!


----------



## DaretoDream

Daniii unfortunately it's real, she's here.


----------



## loopylollipop

mrsmmm said:


> Loopy - You're such a sweetie. Thanks so much. I just wish the :witch: would stay away. DH saw pos OPK pic in my phone, got confused and thought it was HPT....oh the poor thing. I felt so bad. 2 more days and she's late. Come on FRIDAY!


Oh poor love!! Bet his heart skipped a few beats!! Well hopefully on friday he will see the real thing x


----------



## mrsmmm

Well, it was terrible. He said "you just made this the best day of my life." I was so confused. He was looking for a funny pic I took of us playing mini golf and came across 2 pink lines. Oh it was SOOOOO terrible to have to tell him it was an opk. He was depressed the rest of the day. With me having pcos, a baby is truly a miracle.


----------



## xlivix

Good luck to every single one of you girlys...
my fingers are tightly crossed for all of you (including myself) that you all get your BFPS!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xlivix

mrsmmm said:


> Well, it was terrible. He said "you just made this the best day of my life." I was so confused. He was looking for a funny pic I took of us playing mini golf and came across 2 pink lines. Oh it was SOOOOO terrible to have to tell him it was an opk. He was depressed the rest of the day. With me having pcos, a baby is truly a miracle.

My mate who has pcos has found out shes now pregnant, shes 7 weeks gone hun, so you will get your BFP, sooner rather than later!!!! thought i would share that with you...all the best hun xxx


----------



## sequeena

I'm afraid I may have ovulated tonight, not 5 days ago :wacko: OH is in work too so I'll have to jump him when he gets home just in case!!


----------



## MrsPOP

Im not sure exactly when I ovulated this month (had +ve OPK yesterday and today but no rise in temp yet)...I think i'll be testing 29th of August, does that sound right?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hiya ladies, 1 more week till fertile time!

Right, strike me down if i do not stick to this . . . i am ditching EVERYTHING . . . i am taking vits and that . is . it . i keep saying i cant wait until i can just make love again, when i want to not when i have to, to not be ruled by two lines . . . well decided that for this month at least to really relax and not get so tied up with it all. fingers crossed that at the very least i will be a happier person to be around!

fingers crossed to all the ladies o-ing, in the 2ww, and late!


----------



## DaretoDream

mrsmmm- my friend had 2 happy healthy baby boys several years apart with pcos :)


----------



## gilz82

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> hiya ladies, 1 more week till fertile time!
> 
> Right, strike me down if i do not stick to this . . . i am ditching EVERYTHING . . . i am taking vits and that . is . it . i keep saying i cant wait until i can just make love again, when i want to not when i have to, to not be ruled by two lines . . . well decided that for this month at least to really relax and not get so tied up with it all. fingers crossed that at the very least i will be a happier person to be around!
> 
> fingers crossed to all the ladies o-ing, in the 2ww, and late!

I'm right there with you Nomorenumbers :hugs:

I'm only taking my folic iron this cycle and nothing else, i'm just going to go on holiday and have nookie whenever i want to, not just because i should do it, and have some cocktails and not feel guilty cos we are TTC.

Hopefully the more relaxed approach will help us :happydance:

Although i was reading an article last night that says that stressing about TTC doesn't affect us even remotely. It said that only stress of a serious degree, like bereavement, extreme illness etc could affect your hormone levels therefore making TTC difficult. Really glad i found it cos i'll always be a worrier to some extent so now i don't need to worry about how much i worry :wacko::headspin::loopy::wacko:


----------



## molly85

pissed is the best time to concieve just look at how most unplanned pregnancies occur, shame I don't drink lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

molly85 said:


> pissed is the best time to concieve just look at how most unplanned pregnancies occur, shame I don't drink lol

LMAO! I know what you mean! Friday night the day before my fertile period started, OH and I went out, got pissed came home and well :blush: So maybe it's my month! lol!


----------



## Bids

loopylollipop said:


> Bids said:
> 
> 
> Awww so sorry loopy really really gutted for you :cry: but try to look at it positive as you said at least you know you can get pregnant - not much else to say really hun but do try and take it easy i think your OH is right (which is a shock - a man being right) :hugs::hugs::kiss: take care!!!
> 
> lmao I know, unfortunately he is right alot of the time! Bless him has been very sweet, and I was such a rat at the weekend. But was so stressed about these stupid tests took it out on him. Usually a peace and love chilled out chick, but this month driven myself nuts. Have put away hpts and have no opks left and not ordering any. Gonna chill for a couple of months.
> 
> Went through whole thing as was worried re my age that needed to maximise my chances. But did get pregnant! Even if only for a little while. If I keep going one has to eventually stick. I also had a chemical last month but changed to :bfn: way before af hit (early).
> 
> Going to try enjoy what I have and appreciate that I am still a lucky lucky lady for the guy I have finally found and the lovely children that are in my life, even if they arent all biologically mine x Good luck girls, onwards and upwards :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

Love you loopy :hugs: glad you are going to chill for a few months think you need it after what you've been through lately babe... Your OH sounds like a great bloke and we do have to be lucky for what we already have so make sure you look after ya self... it'll stick next time :kiss:


----------



## Bids

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> hiya ladies, 1 more week till fertile time!
> 
> Right, strike me down if i do not stick to this . . . i am ditching EVERYTHING . . . i am taking vits and that . is . it . i keep saying i cant wait until i can just make love again, when i want to not when i have to, to not be ruled by two lines . . . well decided that for this month at least to really relax and not get so tied up with it all. fingers crossed that at the very least i will be a happier person to be around!
> 
> fingers crossed to all the ladies o-ing, in the 2ww, and late!


I am at the sametime as you nomore a week til Ov and got to say we made love last night and it was amazing :blush: we havent really tried properly so far (well I have, DH has had tired times etc;) so we are :sex: every other day this month and he's fully up for it - so fingers crossed for us all and im sure being more relaxed is a great idea for you (thats all i ever am :haha: time to up my game i think)

good luck all :kiss:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

lol, my OH has become really determined this month :haha: It's really cute! I just want to lay back and :sex: when we feel like it. He says to me, no, my count won't be high enough if we do it every day :rofl: what have I created? :rofl:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hiya bids! yeah i just kept thinking about how much i cant wait to just relax once i get bfp but so far its cycle 6 month 7 and who knows it could be another 7 months! 14 months being a really horrible person to be around at times just doesnt sound good to me. i put all my opks in a box and put it in the garage - i can never be bothered to go in there at the best of times so will prob sit there for a good few months

i am supposed to ov next friday/saturday so is uppose i will in the back of my head be timing it around then but not going to worry too much about doing it every other day just yet will prob aim for next thurs friday and saturday and then monday what happens before or after then i dont care! so uplifting! not peeing on a stick AT ALL this month! going to wait a week after af is late - if she is - feeling so good! ahhhhhhhhhh

good luck ladies!


----------



## mrsmmm

Bids, I love just :sex: when we feel like it. Besides the OPKs, we are trying to continue that approach. Hope it works for us soon.

14 DPO, BFN. Uterus feels like hell so I'm sure the :witch: is on her way. I'm so convinced, I even put in a panty liner. Horrid cow. I hate her.


----------



## Bids

Ozzieshunni said:


> lol, my OH has become really determined this month :haha: It's really cute! I just want to lay back and :sex: when we feel like it. He says to me, no, my count won't be high enough if we do it every day :rofl: what have I created? :rofl:

hahaha my DH said ''how much are we meant to do it cos this month im planting my seed'' :rofl: bless them!!!

*Nomore* that sounds like a great plan for you and i hope the relaxed approach does you good even if you dont get your BFP - it can take over your life cant it and its soooo good to take a step back, well done and goodluck :thumbup: 

we ov the same day then this month :flower: well i have never done opk's or anything so i am upping my game in a few months ive been relaxed for 8 months so when it gets to 10 or so i might try something different like opk's but we'll see??!! depends if i can be arsed :haha:

*Mrsmmm* im always mega ''up for it'' after af :blush: thats where i think we usually go wrong as ive worn poor DH out by O time so this month im trying to take a step back and not wear him out :haha:

i'll keep my fingers crossed the b*tch doesnt show for you goodluck :winkwink:


----------



## mrsmmm

Thanks, Bids! I need lots and lots of fingers, toes, and legs crossed.


----------



## Danniii

Oh, I'm sorry DaretoDream. :hugs: 
Mrsmmm I also have a friend with pcos who had a beautiful baby boy last year. She wasn't doing anything special, just a little miracle. I'm certain you'll be as lucky. Your poor DH. :sad1: There's still hope this cycle though. I still have my FXd for you!
NoMore, Gilz and Bids that sounds like the greatest plan ever! :thumbup: Just enjoy yourself, and as I've heard so very many times before, it'll just happen!!
I'm still waiting to Ov. I used to be relatively relaxed about it all, but I think maybe BnB hasn't been quite so good for me after all! Does feel nice to understanding the whole process better and be doing everything I can though. Just trying to keep calm...:shock:
xxx


----------



## Bids

*Hi Danniii* yeah no what your saying about BnB i think it has made me worse in some ways and im still resisting becoming a poas addict at the moment - i never realised it was so complicated til BnB but it has helped in some ways least i know im not alone and its normal for it take a while etc; i dont know how ive managed to stay soooo relaxed but glad i have :D 

waiting to Ov is at least more exciting than the bloody 2ww lol so goodluck for this month hun ;)


----------



## gilz82

Evening girls :flower:

This will be my last post for a fortnight so just wanted to pop in and say cheerio :hi:

Good luck to all the girls waiting to test fx'd and :dust: 

Good luck to everyone waiting to ov :dust: 

And I'll see you guys back here in a bit, by which time I imagine I'll be in the 2ww

Xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck Gilz!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave:

I wanted to say that both the relaxed approach and :drunk: approach work :thumbup: We concieved DS once we relaxed after nearly reaching our icsi start date and if we def have our :bfp: this beanie will have been concieved after a :drunk: night out!


----------



## molly85

when utesting again Madly?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Not sure yet hon I get my lab pt results tom hopefully so much will depend on the result and what my dr suggests!


----------



## molly85

ohh ya gnna have to clarify for my daft brain what are pt results??
I should really comestalk your journal


----------



## loopylollipop

Evening/morning ladies ...hope all well with you. Off on holidays to Lakes with kids tomorrow for a week then a week of nights so wanted to say good luck to everyone before I go away. Will be looking forward to coming back on to lots of :bfp::bfp::bfp: when next log-on - Madly and Mrsmm have you two in mind especially!! Thanks for all your support this week has really helped. Thankfully not o'ving whilst away as never easy to :sex: in a tent with kids running around! Anyway :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone!!!xxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

alfresco asmy dad says lol


----------



## mamadonna

hope you have a lovely time


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you loopy hon and have an amazing time away :hugs:

Molly hon pt = pregnancy test!


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bids said:
> 
> 
> Awww so sorry loopy really really gutted for you :cry: but try to look at it positive as you said at least you know you can get pregnant - not much else to say really hun but do try and take it easy i think your OH is right (which is a shock - a man being right) :hugs::hugs::kiss: take care!!!
> 
> lmao I know, unfortunately he is right alot of the time! Bless him has been very sweet, and I was such a rat at the weekend. But was so stressed about these stupid tests took it out on him. Usually a peace and love chilled out chick, but this month driven myself nuts. Have put away hpts and have no opks left and not ordering any. Gonna chill for a couple of months.
> 
> Went through whole thing as was worried re my age that needed to maximise my chances. But did get pregnant! Even if only for a little while. If I keep going one has to eventually stick. I also had a chemical last month but changed to :bfn: way before af hit (early).
> 
> Going to try enjoy what I have and appreciate that I am still a lucky lucky lady for the guy I have finally found and the lovely children that are in my life, even if they arent all biologically mine x Good luck girls, onwards and upwards :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Love you loopy :hugs: glad you are going to chill for a few months think you need it after what you've been through lately babe... Your OH sounds like a great bloke and we do have to be lucky for what we already have so make sure you look after ya self... it'll stick next time :kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks Bidsgirl - keep the world safe whilst I am away :D:D:D:D:D


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

bids: i do the exact same thing, i am really good at keeping to the every other day rule right up till i get pos opk then seem to only get one bd sesh in and just completely run out of energy think thats what has prevented things you know, perhaps i am bding still slightly too early, getting pos opk means 12-36 hours last month i did it 2 hours pos opk and that was it for a week same the month before - im thinking if i am at least relaxed about bd up until next sat, sun, mon and then wed i might actually catch the egg!

madly!!!!!!!!!!! been stalking you! you have the patience of a saint! i still have everything crossed for you!


----------



## molly85

I'venot ordered anything thismonthgirls justhavemy soft cupswhich saves that gross wet bum tissue nastyness etc. and thats it not even downedmy vitamins which is very naughtyof me but nevermind. OH is hometonightwill try and attack himin themorning wheni get home then every other dayforroughly 10 days and fingers and tose crossedwithlegs wide open lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> bids: i do the exact same thing, i am really good at keeping to the every other day rule right up till i get pos opk then seem to only get one bd sesh in and just completely run out of energy think thats what has prevented things you know, perhaps i am bding still slightly too early, getting pos opk means 12-36 hours last month i did it 2 hours pos opk and that was it for a week same the month before - im thinking if i am at least relaxed about bd up until next sat, sun, mon and then wed i might actually catch the egg!
> 
> madly!!!!!!!!!!! been stalking you! you have the patience of a saint! i still have everything crossed for you!

:hugs: Thank you hon....I think I got fed up of seeing the same olde faint line but I think I may test at the weekend at some point if the lab test is :bfn: tomorrow! With ds af was 13days late before a lab test showed :bfp: and I sent several emu samples so for this reason I am not optimistic :dohh:


----------



## mrsmmm

Madly, you do have the patience of a saint. I'd be pulling my hair out. 

Loopy, thank you for thinking of me. The ache is getting to be a bit more. That ugly cow is stalking me trying to make me miserable. Studid :witch:. I feel overall like crap. I'm so sleepy. Will be so bummed out if she comes.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PMA mrsmmm early preg cramps can be so like af :thumbup: 

Thank you for your support....I told DH I was tempted to test and he wants us to wait until he gets told my lab pt results tom :loopy:


----------



## sequeena

Good luck for tomorrow Madly!

Yesterday I had some cramping on the right side of my abdomen. It didn't last long and I started freaking out that I'd ovulated later :cry: Today I'm wondering if it could have been implantation? I'm 6 DPO now so it could be possible... I've been wearing black knickers for the past few days though so if there's been any spotting I wouldn't know :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Could be very very possible implantation hon :thumbup: I hope so :) Sending oodles of extra sticky superglue sticky :dust:


----------



## sequeena

MADLYTTC said:


> Could be very very possible implantation hon :thumbup: I hope so :) Sending oodles of extra sticky superglue sticky :dust:

Thank you! I've actually got a bit of cramping now, lower down in my abdomen than yesterday :happydance:


----------



## babywearinmum

I am so sorry girls I have been totally neglecting this thread, I have just been so busy and just had time to pop on again!

Madly I would be pulling my hair out with the not knowing!! I really hope you get your definate sign soon!!

I am going to go through and see who needs adding :)


----------



## babywearinmum

loopylollipop said:


> Morning guys, well had some nice big strong definate BFPs (x2) last night but woke this am with all symptoms gone and now started bleeding heavily with some clots. bummed, so guess I am no longer pregnant. now getting BFN so its all over for me, nice being giddy whilst it lasted. well at least i can get pregnant.
> 
> have decided not to test til af at least 7d late next month (hopefully can stick to this) , will re-read this post to try and stop myself. Even if i hadnt tested early would still have tested on day of missed af and still would have seen the positive so wouldnt have prevented knowing about this one. anyway long chat with OH and he has asked me to try and relax, feels am distressing myself too much which is not beneficial to any of us. He said lets just bd lots and it will happen again. anyway trying not to let it get me down, at least my cycle back on track (although was late) so know where i am a bit more. sorry rambling but at work trying to console myself). Good luck to everyone else xx


Oooo Loopy :cry: I am so sorry sweet,

Praying your next is a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## babywearinmum

Ok I have updated, hope I haven't missed anyone!

Dannii how are you feeling after the soy? do you notice anything different?

xx

Hope everyone else is well, sorry again for taking ages to update!


xx


----------



## Bids

Well madly have you had your test results yet??? :D

goodluck sequeena and anyone else, Molly85 i'm with you haha 

hope you ladies have a great holiday and we'll catch up when you get back :)

xx


----------



## mrsmmm

Yes, Madly.....where are you?

Here I am....still no AF. Took ic at 2 am. Read clock wrong & thought it was morning. BFN. Still feel achy. Fx still crossed.


----------



## iprayforbump

Hi, I'm coming over from the April thread. CD 1 for me. :cry:


----------



## Spunky

Today is a light flow day. I'm out. My temp didn't drop... This was my first month temping. Anyone else have no drop from their AF?


----------



## mrsmmm

OMG, ladies! My cramps are getting worse. So nervous the :witch: is on the way. *sad*

Spunky, I don't temp. Sorry, hun.


----------



## rosebaby

I am 5DO today! I just feel gassy and dull cramps in my abs for the last 2 days...I have horrible sinuses right now and woke up with sore throat. Also this morning had shooting pains in BBs. I am DYING to know...this is my first REAL cycle where I know I ovulated! I think I am going to wait for 12DPO to test which will be 27th. If I get a BFP my due date will be Mother's Day 2011!!!!

I am really worried about my husband though...he is really hoping and I hate the thought of disappointing him!


----------



## mrsmmm

Rose, my hubby saw my OPK and thought it was a HPT. Oh it was terrible to let him down. I think men do take it harder.


----------



## rosebaby

Aww thats awful! I know he will pretend that its okay..but he is really hoping! If I get a BFN he will probably not want want to know when I am ovulating anymore so he doesn't have to hope... 

But I am thinking positive! There are SOOO many GOOD reasons why this should be our month!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Well DH called my surgery and apparently my results werent back so he picked me up after work with the news that I had to wait until at least monday :loopy: Well I wasnt having none and although I had drunk nearly a full bottle of water but b/c I hadnt peed for about 4.5 hrs my POAS ADDICTION got the better of my and I got....................

:wohoo: :wohoo: my :bfp: very clear and very pink :yipee: 

Now I promise to upload a picture as soon as I can but I am having problems getting my mobile to contact to orange email box :dohh: typical eh!

DH isnt convinced yet and wants to wait for me to do my cb digi tom with fmu but I am :) my test result is more or less the same as the 1st test I did with DS :dance:

Please update me :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Hey girlies just wondering if you can shed some light on this for me?
Thick creamy white discharge??


----------



## sequeena

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies,
> 
> Well DH called my surgery and apparently my results werent back so he picked me up after work with the news that I had to wait until at least monday :loopy: Well I wasnt having none and although I had drunk nearly a full bottle of water but b/c I hadnt peed for about 4.5 hrs my POAS ADDICTION got the better of my and I got....................
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: my :bfp: very clear and very pink :yipee:
> 
> Now I promise to upload a picture as soon as I can but I am having problems getting my mobile to contact to orange email box :dohh: typical eh!
> 
> DH isnt convinced yet and wants to wait for me to do my cb digi tom with fmu but I am :) my test result is more or less the same as the 1st test I did with DS :dance:
> 
> Please update me :thumbup:

OMG MADLY! At last!! :happydance: So glad for you hun!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon :kiss:

PMA boost for you Sequeena we had a loss on 10th July and we have concieved the month after :yipee: I have a good feeling about this little beanie.....it can be done goodluck :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you hon :kiss:
> 
> PMA boost for you Sequeena we had a loss on 10th July and we have concieved the month after :yipee: I have a good feeling about this little beanie.....it can be done goodluck :hugs:

I really really hope this is it for me, there seems to be a :bfp: surge on here lately and I hope I can join it! :happydance: So tempted to test now but I shall be a good girl and resist!


----------



## mrsmmm

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!! I am soooooooooo happy for you, Madly!

AF still a no show so far for me today so send out that dust to us, Girlie! :hug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well I started testing two days before af was due and thats when I got my very 1st vvvvfaint....Its taken me 12days to get my :bfp: clearly and af is 9 days late!

I would hold out a few more days b/c :bfn: can be so depressing :hugs:


----------



## Bids

YAY WELL DONE :D - CONGRATS MADLY SOOOOOOOOOOO PLEASED FOR YOU WOOHOOO!!! xxxxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mrsmmm its on its way :dust:

When are you testing?


----------



## mrsmmm

Goodness knows. I woke up at 2 am, thought it was morning and used my last ic. BFN. I had some cramps from first am so was very sad. Those stopped after brunch. Usually I have BAD cramps the whole first day of AF. Sooooo, I'll buy a dollar store test and frer after work to use tomorrow if she doesn't show. I'm nervous as heck. I have mostly lotiony cm, nothing AF-ish. Freaking out. I soooooo don't want her to show. Thx for the :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

I'm out, the :witch: got me!!! Have a great weekend ladies!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :hugs:

mrsmmm af was 9days late for me and i have been getting these vvvvfaint tests for 12days now :dohh: so hang in there :kiss:


----------



## Tamsin12

oh i so dont want to stay in this group forever, AF due in 4 days, no sore (.)(.) or stomach cramps soo eeeeeek ! i dunno 

you ladies sound lovely :) 

hope you all get your well deserved BFPs soon ! 

if im out this month, we're going to go at it hammer and tong next month ha ! xx


----------



## Tamsin12

oh, and list me !!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats Madly


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you hon :kiss:
> 
> PMA boost for you Sequeena we had a loss on 10th July and we have concieved the month after :yipee: I have a good feeling about this little beanie.....it can be done goodluck :hugs:

i just seen your news!!!, congrats to you!!!!:happydance:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ahhhhh!!!! madly!!!!! yay! fingers crossed that you have a happy and healthy pregnancy! so unbelievably happy for you and like 2% jealous of you!

cant wait to be able to say the same thing (ok like massively jealous of you and all the bfp ladies this month lol) still feeling breezy today! although have to admit my dh said to me what do you want for your birthday - we have lots of bills coming out at the mo so i knwo whe is tight for money - im thinking of asking for bd next sat, sun, mon and wed and say he honestly does not have to buy me a thing lol lol lol x


----------



## madcatwoman

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> ahhhhh!!!! madly!!!!! yay! fingers crossed that you have a happy and healthy pregnancy! so unbelievably happy for you and like 2% jealous of you!
> 
> cant wait to be able to say the same thing (ok like massively jealous of you and all the bfp ladies this month lol) still feeling breezy today! although have to admit my dh said to me what do you want for your birthday - we have lots of bills coming out at the mo so i knwo whe is tight for money - im thinking of asking for bd next sat, sun, mon and wed and say he honestly does not have to buy me a thing lol lol lol x

Awwwww:cry: thats so sweet.
:hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

madcat woman: he he thats me! its true though, before i joined bnb when anyone said they were preggo or in the news etc i just felt rargh! not another one but now i'm rooting for everyone whether i get bfp or not!

im thinking that if dh actually gives me what i want for my birthday i will hopefully get what i have been trying for almost all year!


----------



## madcatwoman

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> madcat woman: he he thats me! its true though, before i joined bnb when anyone said they were preggo or in the news etc i just felt rargh! not another one but now i'm rooting for everyone whether i get bfp or not!
> 
> im thinking that if dh actually gives me what i want for my birthday i will hopefully get what i have been trying for almost all year!

hey your not the only one, i suffered massive jealousy and it was a trait i didnt like in myself!!, its different for the girls on here however, but with friends at home etc i was terrible!!!.

Im getting my prayer mat out for you!!:happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :hugs:

I peed on my cb digi check out my journal....I am not doubt def :bfp: and DH now believes it too :lol:

ps am hanging around and me and matcat want to take some of you with us :wohoo:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you Ladies :hugs:
> 
> I peed on my cb digi check out my journal....I am not doubt def :bfp: and DH now believes it too :lol:
> 
> ps am hanging around and me and matcat want to take some of you with us :wohoo:


"We're going to take you way ha ha, we're going to take you away.."

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

MADLYTTC said:


> ps am hanging around and me and matcat want to take some of you with us :wohoo:

:yipee: Meeeeeeeeeee, Take me PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE Take me! Ive been a good girl! :yipee:


----------



## madcatwoman

xMissxZoiex said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> ps am hanging around and me and matcat want to take some of you with us :wohoo:
> 
> :yipee: Meeeeeeeeeee, Take me PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE Take me! Ive been a good girl! :yipee:Click to expand...

:argh: consider it done!


----------



## mamadonna

save me a seat in the 1st tri pleeeeeaaaaase!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

mamadonna said:


> save me a seat in the 1st tri pleeeeeaaaaase!!!!

:dust::crib::dust::dust::crib::dust:
Just booking you a ticket!!


----------



## mamadonna

thank you x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:wohoo: Im on my way!!



madcatwoman said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> ps am hanging around and me and matcat want to take some of you with us :wohoo:
> 
> :yipee: Meeeeeeeeeee, Take me PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE Take me! Ive been a good girl! :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> :argh: consider it done!Click to expand...


----------



## Bids

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> ahhhhh!!!! madly!!!!! yay! fingers crossed that you have a happy and healthy pregnancy! so unbelievably happy for you and like 2% jealous of you!
> 
> cant wait to be able to say the same thing (ok like massively jealous of you and all the bfp ladies this month lol) still feeling breezy today! although have to admit my dh said to me what do you want for your birthday - we have lots of bills coming out at the mo so i knwo whe is tight for money - im thinking of asking for bd next sat, sun, mon and wed and say he honestly does not have to buy me a thing lol lol lol x

hahaha lovin your b'day present and i'm sure he wont complain too much either :winkwink:

ERMMMM *ahem* dont be forgetting me either cat and madly - im glad you can move into the first tri but im SOOOOOO glad your sticking round with us for a bit too i'd miss you too much so you have to stick round and wait for us lot too :flower: we're trying our best i promise lol xxx


----------



## mamadonna

what a nite this has been so far,crying tears of joy,so bloody emotional at the min,hope you girls enjoy the rest of ur nite,catch u all tomorrow
p.s have you come down off the ceiling yet madly?


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> NOMORENUMBERS said:
> 
> 
> ahhhhh!!!! madly!!!!! yay! fingers crossed that you have a happy and healthy pregnancy! so unbelievably happy for you and like 2% jealous of you!
> 
> cant wait to be able to say the same thing (ok like massively jealous of you and all the bfp ladies this month lol) still feeling breezy today! although have to admit my dh said to me what do you want for your birthday - we have lots of bills coming out at the mo so i knwo whe is tight for money - im thinking of asking for bd next sat, sun, mon and wed and say he honestly does not have to buy me a thing lol lol lol x
> 
> hahaha lovin your b'day present and i'm sure he wont complain too much either :winkwink:
> 
> ERMMMM *ahem* dont be forgetting me either cat and madly - im glad you can move into the first tri but im SOOOOOO glad your sticking round with us for a bit too i'd miss you too much so you have to stick round and wait for us lot too :flower: we're trying our best i promise lol xxxClick to expand...

Your ticket was booked weeks ago bids, it was booked before my own but i think someone dropped yours, ive rebooked again anyway, you have no excuse now!!:dust::bike:


----------



## madcatwoman

mamadonna said:


> what a nite this has been so far,crying tears of joy,so bloody emotional at the min,hope you girls enjoy the rest of ur nite,catch u all tomorrow
> p.s have you come down off the ceiling yet madly?

no, i tried to peel her off but shes not budging!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Not quite mamadonna I feel sky high :lol: I am working the weekend I think now I wil be on a real high and it will be a breeze!


----------



## mamadonna

MADLYTTC said:


> Not quite mamadonna I feel sky high :lol: I am working the weekend I think now I wil be on a real high and it will be a breeze!

:hugs::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## mamadonna

madcatwoman said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> what a nite this has been so far,crying tears of joy,so bloody emotional at the min,hope you girls enjoy the rest of ur nite,catch u all tomorrow
> p.s have you come down off the ceiling yet madly?
> 
> no, i tried to peel her off but shes not budging!!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

SHALL I ORDER A MINIBUS MADCAT THINK WE MAY NEED IT OR BETTER STILL A COACH :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## mrsmmm

Oh, let's book a whole train!!!!! I would like to come as well. I'm buying dollar store tests and frer after work. I'm even leaving early. The day is almost done. The witch is a day late. My cycles have been 29 days the past two months so I'm calling myself officially LATE. I want to test today. How long should I hold my pee?


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> SHALL I ORDER A MINIBUS MADCAT THINK WE MAY NEED IT OR BETTER STILL A COACH :wohoo: :wohoo:

https://www.bubu-c.co.jp/file/20/minibus.jpg

Love it when a plan comes together!!!:happydance:


----------



## Bids

madcatwoman said:


> Bids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOMORENUMBERS said:
> 
> 
> ahhhhh!!!! madly!!!!! yay! fingers crossed that you have a happy and healthy pregnancy! so unbelievably happy for you and like 2% jealous of you!
> 
> cant wait to be able to say the same thing (ok like massively jealous of you and all the bfp ladies this month lol) still feeling breezy today! although have to admit my dh said to me what do you want for your birthday - we have lots of bills coming out at the mo so i knwo whe is tight for money - im thinking of asking for bd next sat, sun, mon and wed and say he honestly does not have to buy me a thing lol lol lol x
> 
> hahaha lovin your b'day present and i'm sure he wont complain too much either :winkwink:
> 
> ERMMMM *ahem* dont be forgetting me either cat and madly - im glad you can move into the first tri but im SOOOOOO glad your sticking round with us for a bit too i'd miss you too much so you have to stick round and wait for us lot too :flower: we're trying our best i promise lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Your ticket was booked weeks ago bids, it was booked before my own but i think someone dropped yours, ive rebooked again anyway, you have no excuse now!!:dust::bike:Click to expand...

damn it im always losing sh*t :haha: arrr thanx though i'll pay ya back for it later :flower: 

madly a coach will be fine i think, although might be best to get 2 though dont want to leave anyone behind :kiss: bagsy first on, actually can i drive?!! x


----------



## Bids

madcatwoman said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> SHALL I ORDER A MINIBUS MADCAT THINK WE MAY NEED IT OR BETTER STILL A COACH :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> https://www.bubu-c.co.jp/file/20/minibus.jpg
> 
> Love it when a plan comes together!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

lmfao xx


----------



## madcatwoman

mrsmmm said:


> Oh, let's book a whole train!!!!! I would like to come as well. I'm buying dollar store tests and frer after work. I'm even leaving early. The day is almost done. The witch is a day late. My cycles have been 29 days the past two months so I'm calling myself officially LATE. I want to test today. How long should I hold my pee?

not too long hun, the mini bus is filling up!


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOMORENUMBERS said:
> 
> 
> ahhhhh!!!! madly!!!!! yay! fingers crossed that you have a happy and healthy pregnancy! so unbelievably happy for you and like 2% jealous of you!
> 
> cant wait to be able to say the same thing (ok like massively jealous of you and all the bfp ladies this month lol) still feeling breezy today! although have to admit my dh said to me what do you want for your birthday - we have lots of bills coming out at the mo so i knwo whe is tight for money - im thinking of asking for bd next sat, sun, mon and wed and say he honestly does not have to buy me a thing lol lol lol x
> 
> hahaha lovin your b'day present and i'm sure he wont complain too much either :winkwink:
> 
> ERMMMM *ahem* dont be forgetting me either cat and madly - im glad you can move into the first tri but im SOOOOOO glad your sticking round with us for a bit too i'd miss you too much so you have to stick round and wait for us lot too :flower: we're trying our best i promise lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Your ticket was booked weeks ago bids, it was booked before my own but i think someone dropped yours, ive rebooked again anyway, you have no excuse now!!:dust::bike:Click to expand...
> 
> damn it im always losing sh*t :haha: arrr thanx though i'll pay ya back for it later :flower:
> 
> madly a coach will be fine i think, although might be best to get 2 though dont want to leave anyone behind :kiss: bagsy first on, actually can i drive?!! xClick to expand...

:happydance:Jesus, you driving with expectant mothers on board!??


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Please add lindseyanne, awaitingrmb, topazicatzbet ooooooooooooooooh too many ladies bugger might need that train after all mrsmmm :wohoo: bids any good at driving trains?

LMFAO MADCAT


----------



## xshell79

hi can u add me as im testing 4th sept thanks

good luck all xx


----------



## Bids

hey im up for driving anything coaches, trains you name it i'll have ago - although if anyones got an escort cossie i just lead the way and we'll higher a train driver so you're all safe haha 

LMAO cat what you saying about my driving, id give lewis a run for his money ;)


----------



## madcatwoman

im gona need a hand with crowd control!!

Im off for a bath now, try to behave!!:thumbup:


----------



## mrsmmm

We've run amuck! Bids, how about a private jet?


----------



## Bids

hmmm yeah i fancy myself as a pilot - i'll start lessons tomorrow ;) needs to be quick some of you arent far off testing hehe

you sound promising mrsmmm soooo got my fingers crossed for you!!!

Dont worry cat i'll keep the peace whilst your relaxing but only for 45 mins cos i'll be bored after that and it'll get out of hand lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I`m going too Ladies once I sorted my siggy :thumbup: I am working from 7am and need some :sleep:

Love you all and try not to get into bother bids :lol:


----------



## mrsmmm

Love you much, Madly. Take care of that bean for us!


----------



## Bids

lmao madly hey i'll do my best but cant promise anything ;)


----------



## mrsmmm

Bids, I hope so. I worked so hard :sex: at all the right times, taking vitamins. Dear God above knows I'm not patient and don't do so well with stress. He has to give me a break. I just pray for a happy healthy bean all the time.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :kiss:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ok..
Question to the pregnant ladies!! :), What is your CM like? xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well it was really watery to begin with but today and yesterday seems to be drier but more snot like iykwim and I had some on my pants yesterday and today (sorry extreme tmi!)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I was woundering because mines watery and a little bit snotty lol.

I want a ticker and i want it now :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

xMissxZoiex said:


> Ok..
> Question to the pregnant ladies!! :), What is your CM like? xx

quite a relevent one to ask, because by the time youre expecting AF its usually not an issue. I knew something was up by this point as i had loads!, not watery though, quite thick,snotty like!................ha ha well, you did ask!


----------



## Gemie

OMG there is tons of cm... mine seems quite watery as I keep thinking I've wet myself :blush: tmi sorry!


----------



## sequeena

Oh guys... my CM is quite snotty like but a creamy colour :( Got myself all worked up to be told it's not usually a sign of pregnancy. Really hope I am, I'm fed up of this :(


----------



## DaretoDream

Congrats to all the bfps!!!!!!!!


----------



## molly85

I do creamy gunky nastyness until af it switches to EWCM just before AF starts.


----------



## mrsmmm

Ladies, I did a test after work. Bfn. I still have light cramps, hungry, and want to have :sex:. So, my coworker said she's predicting af tomorrow. Trying my best to keep pma.


----------



## molly85

i thought I was theonly person who got horny when AF was due?


----------



## mrsmmm

Nooooooo! We usually bd on my cycle after the first heavy day. I usually have an insane O too. Tmi but 100 truth.


----------



## molly85

ill have to remeber that 1 if im not balled up dyeing lol


----------



## TntArs06

:hi: ladies!

Can I join in here? Im due to test sometime in Sept....more towards the end though. :dust: to you all! Oh and Congratulations on all the :bfp:s :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

All the luck in the world to the september testers!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

molly85 said:


> i thought I was theonly person who got horny when AF was due?

:haha: I get horny while on AF! It's a bad situation :blush:


----------



## Bids

Ozzieshunni said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> i thought I was theonly person who got horny when AF was due?
> 
> :haha: I get horny while on AF! It's a bad situation :blush:Click to expand...

and me really bad :blush: :haha: i always thought its cos i know i cant that i get horny?!! mostly annoying though whatever the reason :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> i thought I was theonly person who got horny when AF was due?
> 
> :haha: I get horny while on AF! It's a bad situation :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> and me really bad :blush: :haha: i always thought its cos i know i cant that i get horny?!! mostly annoying though whatever the reason :dohh:Click to expand...

Your just a Nimpho full stop!!:sex::spermy::rofl::headspin:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl:


----------



## charlotteb24

lmao yeh i tend to have the [roblem of getting the horn around the 2nd day of my AF!! DH is just as bad though, its the facy you know you cant have each other that makes you want each other more i think! lol! terrible!!

We are due to test early september so good luck to everyone!!


----------



## mrsmmm

Good morning, Loves. AF now 2 days late. Bfn. No af cramps, just low ache in uterus. I'm also tired. I went to bed at 11 pm, woke up 8 am. I'm usually up by 6:30 am. I've tried to exercise w/ yoga to bring af on. Nothing. Oh ladies, say a baby prayer I find out something soon.

How's everyone else today? Welcome newbies!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

mrsmmm may be too early for :bfp: yet remember me :) I hope its one in the making though :thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My AF is due tomorrow and i usially have brownish CM before but nothing as of yet x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

fxed hon I have been looking at your tests from today and I see something def :yipee:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I do too but my DF thinks im NUTS lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Cor you ladies have been busy! Hugest congratulations to Madly, posted on your journal too.

Good luck everyone with your cycles!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you PeanutBean :hugs:

Zoie hon my DH thought I was :loopy: even last night when I did the ic and it was very obviously there :dohh: he was like` but its not as dark as the other line so I dont think you are!` I said to him `it doesnt have to be, it just has to be there at all!` he wasnt convinced until I peed on the cb digi and even with the word `pregnant` he still stared at it....bless him!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you PeanutBean :hugs:
> 
> Zoie hon my DH thought I was :loopy: even last night when I did the ic and it was very obviously there :dohh: he was like` but its not as dark as the other line so I dont think you are!` I said to him `it doesnt have to be, it just has to be there at all!` he wasnt convinced until I peed on the cb digi and even with the word `pregnant` he still stared at it....bless him!

Bless!, i kind of got a stunned few seconds silence from my DH, i handed him 2 tesco tests& 2 clearblues, then he said "OOoooohhhhhh, Ohhhhhh" with a big grin on his face!


----------



## mrsmmm

Thanks, ladies, for your support. Since I've got an achy belly below my belly button I left msg for my obgyn for next week. They'll scan me for cysts or a baby. Lol. I can hope.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

fxed mrsmmm :hugs:

madcat DH said to me today that he doesnt feel its real :dohh: I was like but you saw the cb digi test (which might I add still says pregnant 1-2 on it!) and he was like `yeah I did but.....`:lol: MEN!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> fxed mrsmmm :hugs:
> 
> madcat DH said to me today that he doesnt feel its real :dohh: I was like but you saw the cb digi test (which might I add still says pregnant 1-2 on it!) and he was like `yeah I did but.....`:lol: MEN!

i does take a while to sink it!!, it did for me anyway!!. I keep getting comments from my DH from time to time, i told him how nice it would be to get a few chickens as pets today, and he said "lets get the bun out of the oven 1st!"


----------



## mrsmmm

Madly, hit your DH in the head from me, please.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I wish my DF was that nice lol my DF picked up my test looked at it for about half a second before saying no throughing it on the side and saying well you'll get to use that Clearblue then wont ya (Meaning my CBFM)

Mean mean man! :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: I keep seeing his face when he was staring at the cb digi last night he was soooo funny! I am sure when I get my midwife appt and 1st scan appt etc things will become more real :dohh: he keeps kissing me and smiling at me though so I think its sinking in :loopy: and he keeps asking me if I am ok!


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :lol: I keep seeing his face when he was staring at the cb digi last night he was soooo funny! I am sure when I get my midwife appt and 1st scan appt etc things will become more real :dohh: he keeps kissing me and smiling at me though so I think its sinking in :loopy: and he keeps asking me if I am ok!

Aww, mine keeps asking how my tummy ache is every day!!

its been a busy old month on here hasnt it?!


----------



## PeanutBean

:dohh: Madcat have you got any bump buddies? Been too afraid to even think about them until today then got totally distracted by Madly's news.


----------



## madcatwoman

PeanutBean said:


> :dohh: Madcat have you got any bump buddies? Been too afraid to even think about them until today then got totally distracted by Madly's news.

Not really, i joined a bump buddies post on here, but never kept up to date with it, however i know most of the girls from here who got there BFPs are not too far off my Due date. Ive decided to give 1st Tri forum a break too as i felt it was turning me in to a hypercondriact, alot of the posts i found quite worrysome.:shrug:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

MADLYTTC said:


> :lol: I keep seeing his face when he was staring at the cb digi last night he was soooo funny! I am sure when I get my midwife appt and 1st scan appt etc things will become more real :dohh: he keeps kissing me and smiling at me though so I think its sinking in :loopy: and he keeps asking me if I am ok!

Awwwww  That's so sweet! :hugs:


----------



## charlotteb24

madcatwoman said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: Madcat have you got any bump buddies? Been too afraid to even think about them until today then got totally distracted by Madly's news.
> 
> Not really, i joined a bump buddies post on here, but never kept up to date with it, however i know most of the girls from here who got there BFPs are not too far off my Due date. Ive decided to give 1st Tri forum a break too as i felt it was turning me in to a hypercondriact, alot of the posts i found quite worrysome.:shrug:Click to expand...

I was looking through the 1st trimester board earlier on and i couldn't believe what i saw, it made me worry a bit too. I didnt join bnb until my 3rd trimester with noah so i'd never been onto it before! wish i hadn't been so nosey now! :nope:


----------



## mrsmmm

Madcat, we'll be glad to keep u and all the new bfp ladies for a while. Gives us tww encouragement, eh?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I joined aprilsweetpeas ladies but was looking at the other threads and agree I will prob stay away a little scary....I am under no illusions b/c of our loss last cycle but I feel pma right now and want it to stay that way abolutely no offence intended :(


----------



## PeanutBean

I know what you mean. I think what you need to remember is that there is a much higher proportion of people having difficulties on the forum because people who tend to join here have already had problems, TTC or previous losses etc. It's not really representative of the way things go in the real world. I joined BnB during first tri, about 11 weeks I think, because of bleeding. I was looking for guidance as to whether people managed to have successful pregnancies afterwards.

But I agree, if it's worrying you then definitely stay away! Look in on third tri instead. Or maybe 2nd, which is the best one!

I find the April thread really unwieldy. As a late arrival (due at the end of the month) there seem to have been bonds mostly made already and there are so many people in it I can't see how to make friends with anyone anyway! I feel I've bonded with those of you I've chatted most with in this thread.

Anyway madcat, you know where I am if you find you want a bump buddy later on. I had three from third tri who I got pretty close to, on fb and texting and things. It was fun and helpful.


----------



## clairebear26

Hey all! 

I'm on my 3rd cycle TTC and on CD7 I am hoping that this is third time lucky.

Can I join your thread please? 

Oodles of good luck and baby dust to all you TTC women out there xxx


----------



## Bids

HI clairebear, welcome, thanx and goodluck to you too :D 

ermm BFP girlies try to not stress about first tri as i said to cat the main thing people post is bad stuff and worrying cos no-one posts if things are just normal or ok.... has to be either bad or something amazing (like the news :roll: which may i add i never watch, read or listen to lol) and we're definitely very very happy to have you here for a bit longer :flower: love y'all 

waiting to ov ](*,) :coffee:x


----------



## LifeIsPeachy

Hi ladies! I'm new here and have been TTC since DS was a couple months old (figured I better start since it took 3 years to get pregnant with him). I'm on CD7 today and on a soy cycle this time (taken CD2-6). Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Bids

Hi peachy and a big welcome, im on CD9 at the mo boring isnt it lol goodluck :flower: 

oh and no offence to the first tri by the way with my post before :D im probably just jealous :haha: but im sure you all know what i mean anyway!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

well ladies fingers crossed although we will be a month behind hopefully loads more of us can join you this month and next in first tri and sees if we can jazz it up a bit lol - not looked in there yet because like bids will prob just turn a shade of green and leave lol

still waiting to o too, AND still feeling relaxed! prob because i know that i am working lots still for the rest of this week and straight through to until thursday next week which is the earliest i want to "plan" to bd tonight i am waiting for dh to come home and i am goin to make love because i want to! and because i havent had it for like a week cos we both been working opposites! fingers crossed we will both be feeling the same after not seeing much of each other next week too absence makes the heart (and other things) grow fonder lol lol lol


----------



## Bids

yeah we need to get in there nomore and cheer up the mood :)

arrr bless ya but thats nice tonight for you and glad your still feeling relaxed hoping this is your month and that the relaxed approach does you the world of good!!! fingers crossed.... waiting to o is boring but at least there's no crazy symptom spotting going on i spose - have a nice night and enjoy ;)


----------



## madcatwoman

charlotteb24 said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: Madcat have you got any bump buddies? Been too afraid to even think about them until today then got totally distracted by Madly's news.
> 
> Not really, i joined a bump buddies post on here, but never kept up to date with it, however i know most of the girls from here who got there BFPs are not too far off my Due date. Ive decided to give 1st Tri forum a break too as i felt it was turning me in to a hypercondriact, alot of the posts i found quite worrysome.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I was looking through the 1st trimester board earlier on and i couldn't believe what i saw, it made me worry a bit too. I didnt join bnb until my 3rd trimester with noah so i'd never been onto it before! wish i hadn't been so nosey now! :nope:Click to expand...

Its not just me is it!!, it can make you worry for the world just reading that forum, i decided it wasnt good for me, one or two of the others feel the same too!:thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

mrsmmm said:


> Madcat, we'll be glad to keep u and all the new bfp ladies for a while. Gives us tww encouragement, eh?

God yeh!, you'll be sick of me!!!:happydance:


----------



## madcatwoman

Bids said:


> Hi peachy and a big welcome, im on CD9 at the mo boring isnt it lol goodluck :flower:
> 
> oh and no offence to the first tri by the way with my post before :D im probably just jealous :haha: but im sure you all know what i mean anyway!!!

yes, i must ad my views about 1st Tri are by no means offensive, i am just a natrual born worrier and although some of the posts are extreamly informative and helpful, alot of them however cause me to do nothing but worry, so im going to stick around here putting my two pennith worth into the posts here until everyone is sick to the back teeth of me!:haha:


----------



## Gemie

Oh girls I'm glad I checked this thread and saw you all talking about scary first tri... I've actually posted a thread in there tonight about taking a break from BnB.
It's so scary in there.. there are so amny scary stories of mc/chems/progestrone and hcg levels... wtf?? lol

Like someone has said above... forums are no example of the real world as they attract people looking for support.
I'm the biggest worrier and since going in first tri I've tested (no joke) 25 times and wanting buy another digital lol and booked an early scan :blush:
I just can't do it myself anymore ttc is so much more comfortable and I love and miss you girls so much!

I aklso agree with op (sorry can't remember who said it!) april sweet peas seems to be full of well bonded people and I feel a wee bit out of it.

I'm gonna miss BnB but I just don'rt feel I belong anywhere now :(


----------



## molly85

You can stay with us girls. In my head I don'tseefirst Tri as your not safe until you have cleared it.Somepeopledon't get thier :bfp:'s until 6/7 weeks anditsalmost gone then sostay where you feel same and happy


----------



## mrsmmm

Gemie, we will gladly keep you. I painted my toenails purple this evening. It's a daring move. I mostly leave them french tip. There! You belong. I just had a girlie non baby conversation for you. lol lol lol


----------



## mrsmmm

Now, back to babies. I have ONE ic left I found in my drawer. AF is still a no show. I will test tomorrow if I have no AF. After that, I've called my doc to give me a cyst scan by Wednesday if the cow doesn't show.


----------



## molly85

When was she due Mrsmmmmmm


----------



## mrsmmm

Thursday. She will be 3 days late tomorrow. I have PCOS, but it's never affected my cycle length before. Mine are more so what they call functional cysts. They fix themselves. All my tests, no matter the brand, have been BFN.


----------



## molly85

damn her. nearly given myself a panic attack there is a huge spider on the stairs


----------



## mrsmmm

Well speak of the devil. Just went to restroom and wiped pink. Think witch is on her way.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:hugs: to all those who got AF. I'm entering the TWW just now. I have cramping today and my lower back hurts. Could just be how I slept.

I think I'll be sticking around TTC for a while if I am pregnant.


----------



## madcatwoman

Gemie said:


> Oh girls I'm glad I checked this thread and saw you all talking about scary first tri... I've actually posted a thread in there tonight about taking a break from BnB.
> It's so scary in there.. there are so amny scary stories of mc/chems/progestrone and hcg levels... wtf?? lol
> 
> Like someone has said above... forums are no example of the real world as they attract people looking for support.
> I'm the biggest worrier and since going in first tri I've tested (no joke) 25 times and wanting buy another digital lol and booked an early scan :blush:
> I just can't do it myself anymore ttc is so much more comfortable and I love and miss you girls so much!
> 
> I aklso agree with op (sorry can't remember who said it!) april sweet peas seems to be full of well bonded people and I feel a wee bit out of it.
> 
> I'm gonna miss BnB but I just don'rt feel I belong anywhere now :(

Stay here with us Gemie!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

madcatwoman said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Oh girls I'm glad I checked this thread and saw you all talking about scary first tri... I've actually posted a thread in there tonight about taking a break from BnB.
> It's so scary in there.. there are so amny scary stories of mc/chems/progestrone and hcg levels... wtf?? lol
> 
> Like someone has said above... forums are no example of the real world as they attract people looking for support.
> I'm the biggest worrier and since going in first tri I've tested (no joke) 25 times and wanting buy another digital lol and booked an early scan :blush:
> I just can't do it myself anymore ttc is so much more comfortable and I love and miss you girls so much!
> 
> I aklso agree with op (sorry can't remember who said it!) april sweet peas seems to be full of well bonded people and I feel a wee bit out of it.
> 
> I'm gonna miss BnB but I just don'rt feel I belong anywhere now :(
> 
> Stay here with us Gemie!!Click to expand...

Yes yes! Stay here :hugs: We'll take care of you!


----------



## Gemie

Aww thank you girlies :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think you should stay aswel lol :) xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

As people move over we could create either our own thread or our own group if you fancied? It could be the no-scare-stories first tri thread?


----------



## Gemie

Thats a good idea! 
I'm even worrying myself stupid this morning b/c I don't feel sick! who'd have thought lol xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Gemie said:


> Thats a good idea!
> I'm even worrying myself stupid this morning b/c I don't feel sick! who'd have thought lol xx

Shall I make one then? How about a group - Mother of all conception months Graduates? It'll serve for the others when they get their bfps too and all of us throughout pregnancy if we want it to.

I keep worrying because it feels really different from my first pregnancy - it's awful having a comparison! But this morning when I got out the shower my chest, arms, boobs all looked like a road map of Birmingham so I reckon my body still thinks its pregnant whatever else is going on.


----------



## Gemie

Yeah go for it hun :) I think it's a great idea... I'm praying all the girls can join us there over the next few months too :hugs:

I'm dong the comparison thing too... I remember everything smelling different with ds and I've not had any of that :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

Ok, I made a group:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/397747-mother-all-conception-months-graduates.html#post6607210

I think it's in the right place but it's all changed again! I'm off on hol today til Thu so won't be able to edit anything til I'm back but when I am I'll list us at the start with EDDs and things and I can get it moved if you think there is somewhere better to put it. See you there soon!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:-( If I get my :bfp: I'll be due 13th May 2011, lol! Won't be an April Sweet Pea :-(


----------



## PeanutBean

Ozzieshunni said:


> :-( If I get my :bfp: I'll be due 13th May 2011, lol! Won't be an April Sweet Pea :-(

That's ok! I'm hoping I'll go over and the new one will be born May 1st. With Byron I was due 9th December but he came in November. You never can tell! You're welcome to join our new club whenever you get your BFP though, before if you want!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yay! :happydance: I really feel it this month. I'm so hoping  It'll be the 7th month we've been trying. Lucky number 7!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

you know what you preggers ladies should do, you should go to 1st tri and create a thread, call it the "everything feels great, lets all be positive thread" you might find that a lot of other women would like to just talk and chat generally about their pregnancy, you know stuff asking them how they told their dh, how they plan to tell family, what they think their baby might look like, blue eyes, brown hair etc etc names they like, what you cant wait to buy and all those things and tell off anyone who mentions anything negative on the thread! not that i want any of you to leave us lol its just i saw the post mentioning that they dont feel they belong anywhere . . . . . if its not onthere by the time i get my bfp i will post it lol

on another note glad i started poas opk despite not wanting to this month, i think i am going to ov early this month already got lots and lots of cm, seriously gona be too much info but it is a hell of a lot! keep having to change! 

i have kept hubby at bay this week and made love last night (yay jiggy jiggy for us and not for a baby! yay) really hoping that i can catch the eggy good this month, all previous months i think i have stopped too soon


edit: opps should have kept reading last page . . . fingers crossed i can be a graduate!!
anyway fingers crossed xkx


----------



## mrsmmm

AF got me. Cramps are trying to kill me. Have heating pad on back & ice on the front. Hoping for Sept BFP.


----------



## madcatwoman

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/397747-mother-all-conception-months-graduates.html#post6608388
come join us gemie!!:haha::thumbup::baby:


----------



## sequeena

Tested this morning and got a :bfn:. It's ok, now the craving to test is out of my system I can actually WAIT until I'm meant to test :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

mrsmmm said:


> AF got me. Cramps are trying to kill me. Have heating pad on back & ice on the front. Hoping for Sept BFP.

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## mrsmmm

Thanks, Sequeena.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :wave: 

Gemie hon STAY WITH US :dance: I feel the same about april sweet peas lots of ladies have already made bonds but I love you ladies and miss you all so PeanutBean loving the graduation thread :wohoo: 

Does anyone know how we can make our own little logo for our siggies? Just a thought but thought a group logo might be nice :yipee:


----------



## Gemie

Thanks girlies! I'll be over there right away :hugs:
I'd love to have a siggy logo but I don't know how to make them :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have asked my good friend lindseyanne who has a siggy shop if she can do us a logo just waiting to see if she can Gemie!

See you over there!


----------



## mrsmmm

Just to be goofy, I whipped up something.
 



Attached Files:







Untitled-1.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 20,240


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey thats great hon!


----------



## madcatwoman

mrsmmm said:


> Just to be goofy, I whipped up something.

how do i get this on my sig??


----------



## nevertogether

one week and five days and i see DH! i hope i hope i hope we can catch the eggy this shot. :yipee:


----------



## mrsmmm

madcatwoman said:


> mrsmmm said:
> 
> 
> Just to be goofy, I whipped up something.
> 
> how do i get this on my sig??Click to expand...

One min of testing.....hold plz.....this is a test


----------



## madcatwoman

nevertogether said:


> one week and five days and i see DH! i hope i hope i hope we can catch the eggy this shot. :yipee:

:dust::dust::dust::thumbup:


----------



## Gemie

Oooh thanks girls! That one is great mrsmm!, are we using the that one or waiting for one from Madly?

Madly do you think our pink tickers are trying to sway a gender :haha:

Nevertogether good luck girl :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

you girls give me hope!


----------



## mrsmmm

I was being goofy as I said. I use photoshop to edit my photography and just made this in about 5 min. Sorry, not good with sparkly animated things. *sad face*

Here's the code to add it in your siggy. All you have to do is click the lttle mountains that say add a picture. Then insert the below url

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=110225&stc=1&d=1282498098


Now, let me get this out of my siggy before you guys think I'm knocked up. lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ah i really really really want to be a graduate now! that sig is sooooo good!

nothing like the following to get your mind off tccing . . . . 

i have issues with my neighbours, for some reason they think that we are rude, annoying, ill educated, sponging scum who dont deserve the air the breathe.

A couple of weeks ago an entire can of paint exploded in my car, my lovely neighbours stared at me whilst i burst into tears (af came that day too so was already on edge . . .) and a couple actually pointed and laughed - really nice anyway i stepped in some of the paint and obviously didnt notice until roughly 3 steps so left some paint on driveway. . . i have been bricking it the last couple of weeks expecting the neighbours to knock on the door and scream at me for it so yesterday i got some paint stripper and scrubbed the driveway, it left some residue which i kept meaning to scrub today but hey i have a 20 month old so not easy to find time to do that while he wa awake

anywho . . . i went for a walk with my son, really lovely it was we went on the swings, fed the ducks it didnt rain it was lovely, i go to open the front door and (insert really angry tone here) kate. . . me thinking oh god run get in get in now . . . (insert much louder angry tone here) KATE!!! i turn around to then get an absolute rollocking from the little old woman on the end saying that i have poured acid on the drive (not my drive the THE drive ?????) and it has eaten away at it it will never be the same again blah blah blah, i kept saying im so sorry im so sorry my son at this point is crying because she is scaring him and im stood there feeling like a 12 year old getting caught not doing homework and being yelled at by the most horrible teacher and to make it worse she just kept going and going (she was really brave waiting until my husband left and standing behind hedges) in the end i screamed I WILL LOOK AT IT LATER she STILL kept going . . . . . . . 

honestly i was expecting a crater . . .now the drive is like 3 shades darker than the rest a bit of sunlight and a water pressure will get it off i mean come on! 

on the bright side not being able to say what i actually want to say and do what i actually want to do (wanting to say something incredibly articulate whilst still being incredibly rude then slashing and keying her car) makes a lot of pent up anger which goes into mass clean of house ARGGGGGGHHHHHH

sorry to vent on the thread but honestly i am a f**cking mother, wife, very well educated, hard working, polite, friendly person and i am being treated like scum for CLEANING . . . . MY driveway!


----------



## Gemie

I love it! :)


----------



## mrsmmm

Nomore....it's people like her that make you wish battery wasn't a crime. lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

I was brought up too well . . . . you imagine behaving like that to the wrong person! Its horrible, i live with all my curtains closed because they all stare in and when you look at them they look at me as if to say what the hell you looking at :( looking at moving back to my home town, where everbody knows my name. . . . . .and always they're glad i came! . . . . . . .


----------



## nevertogether

nomore - i can't believe there is people like that. actually, i can. :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

omg nomore cant believe the cheek esp waiting until DH left!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ps my link for the graduates doesnt work


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

honestly you would think we were the neighbours from hell . . . digging everyone out of the snow for 10 hours earlier in the year, not playing loud music, not shouting, not rising to them, not having parties really sounds like just awful neighbours!

her driveway has oil all over it!!!! surely that it worse! just want to move now, i want to move to get ds into better school than the chavvy one that we are in the catchment area for (see i am really scummy wanting a good education for my children god look at me!)


----------



## madcatwoman

The new group & siggies is well on its way now, thankyou!


----------



## Gemie

I've used yours too Madly :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: Gemie I think you are all tickered up :dance:


----------



## Gemie

I'm in ticker heaven! It won't allow me anymore :haha:


----------



## molly85

Hey girls cute signatures.
Bloody neighbours I thought we had great ones until i mre the ones at the back!!!!!
What to think girls I had 2 days of lovely clear ewcm. My mood was brighter etc now i feel like crapm adn it's creamy gooky but my tmp hasn't risen???


----------



## madcatwoman

i never took my temps hun, but the rest of your symptoms are pretty much what i had!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well my neighbours Ladies are a nightmare too.......on our right we have DH`s best friend so no hassle from him :dance: but to our left a family of four (2 boys!) kids playing out until all hours lo is only about 2yrs old and the woman is always shouting and screaming and swearing and slamming doors etc then at the back of us we have a lady who I swear schreechs like a bloody chicken! She doesnt speak english so we are unable to work out what she finds to shout out so much but I swear she must be breaking some sort of law! It was so bad last christmas day I had had enough and went around there, she had all windows in the house open and you could hear her up and down the street so I banged on the door and told her if she didnt quit it on all days christmas day I would be calling the police....she soon shut up! Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh we want to move it if we ever sell our house I only pray when we get viewings our neighbours are out :growlmad:


----------



## mrsmmm

My old neighbours were the worst. We lived on top of an old man who smoked the most terrible cheap cigars from the time he woke up till the time he went to sleep. I have allergies and his smoke would filter and blow through our whole house. Needless to say, I wasn't home a lot. I even went down and told him that he was causing me terrible problems. He didn't care. We broke our lease and moved out. I hated him.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

see . . . . this is what i mean! we dont do any of those things! we have always got on with our neighbours, we get on great with the guy on the other side of us because, like us, he is friendly but doesnt want to be part of the ramsay street gang . . i mean i have lots of issues with them, the way they have parties, the way they scrape their chairs across tiles all the time, friends parking on our drive, them blocking our gate but we wouldnt dream of going round there! at the end of the day its tivial but you can bet the old fart on the end went oh shes put something on the drive, next door have gone go round there, we would argh

mr archers and lemonade is helping (not had a proper big drink in ages so littel bit tipsy lol lol lol thinking that maybe if i get drunk and jump on mu husband role playing that we are having a meaningless one night stand it might happen for us this month lol lol lol


----------



## babywearinmum

Wow Congratulations Madly!! I added your :bfp: hunny! :happydance:

I have also updated the list! :thumbup:

Sorry been awol again, had friends stay the weekend so hqaven't had chance to pop on.

Sorry to those who have got the witch, it will be your turn very soon!

I am still waiting to ov, but I finished last day of soy yesterday so im hope I will ov in about 5 days or so :happydance: trying to keep up the PMA!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

good morning ladies, feeling a lot calmer today and enjoying seeking out houses.

dh says we are not moving because of them but hey i want to move to a better school catchment area anyway so. . . . . 

feeling good today got 5/6 days left until i am supposed to o but my opk yesterday was as dark as it was day 15 last month (cd11 yesterday) so thinking i may potentially ov earlier this month???

how is everyone else feeling today?? i know a lot of ladies got af around the same time as me . . .how you ladies feeling, i ov late in comparison to others (cd18) are you ladies on the verge of o-ing?

anyone doing anything different this month in comparison to other months???


----------



## PocoHR

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> good morning ladies, feeling a lot calmer today and enjoying seeking out houses.
> 
> dh says we are not moving because of them but hey i want to move to a better school catchment area anyway so. . . . .
> 
> feeling good today got 5/6 days left until i am supposed to o but my opk yesterday was as dark as it was day 15 last month (cd11 yesterday) so thinking i may potentially ov earlier this month???
> 
> how is everyone else feeling today?? i know a lot of ladies got af around the same time as me . . .how you ladies feeling, i ov late in comparison to others (cd18) are you ladies on the verge of o-ing?
> 
> anyone doing anything different this month in comparison to other months???

Heya, 

I think I might be ovulating a little early this month too. For me its usually around CD16, but I have EWCM today, breast tenderness and a little cramping, so I'm wondering if its happening soon. This month I am using an opk. I'm going to test for LH this afternoon at 3:00. I will let you know how it goes! Really hoping to see two dark lines!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Just a couple days past ovulation for me, I think....I'm gonna ask OH to :sex: tonight, just in case


----------



## mrsmmm

Hey ladies, I have 12 days to go till my ov. The good news we will be in Miami from Wed-Sun this week. I probably won't even worry about ov waiting during this time.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

just did opk . . . slightly darker, would be good to get pos opk thurs so we bd thurs, fri and sat and then monday, much better rota workwise on those days than sat, sun, mon then wed - not so good having a bank holiday when you are both restaurant managers lol

xkx


----------



## PocoHR

I just did an opk and didn't see any line :nope:

I took a nap this afternoon before testing, can that affect it?

Also, the instructions that came with my test said that they are supposed to be used with in-vitro... does anyone else's test say this? I think maybe I didn't order the right thing.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

babywearinmum said:


> Wow Congratulations Madly!! I added your :bfp: hunny! :happydance:
> 
> I have also updated the list! :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry been awol again, had friends stay the weekend so hqaven't had chance to pop on.
> 
> Sorry to those who have got the witch, it will be your turn very soon!
> 
> I am still waiting to ov, but I finished last day of soy yesterday so im hope I will ov in about 5 days or so :happydance: trying to keep up the PMA!

:hugs: Thank you so much hon :kiss: still on :cloud9: :)

Goodluck ladies for this cycle sending oodles of :dust: and hoping for lots of Graduates :wohoo:


----------



## sequeena

What do you think to this guys :D

10 DPO: Back ache, AF like cramps, metallic taste in mouth, sore breasts, creamy CM, emotional/moody, gas, bloated, constipate, nausea (cannot stand the smell of a chicken cooking)

I'm excited (obviously) but trying to not let it get the better of me :haha:


----------



## madcatwoman

sequeena said:


> What do you think to this guys :D
> 
> 10 DPO: Back ache, AF like cramps, metallic taste in mouth, sore breasts, creamy CM, emotional/moody, gas, bloated, constipate, nausea (cannot stand the smell of a chicken cooking)
> 
> I'm excited (obviously) but trying to not let it get the better of me :haha:

i say TEST!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

sequeena said:


> What do you think to this guys :D
> 
> 10 DPO: Back ache, AF like cramps, metallic taste in mouth, sore breasts, creamy CM, emotional/moody, gas, bloated, constipate, nausea (cannot stand the smell of a chicken cooking)
> 
> I'm excited (obviously) but trying to not let it get the better of me :haha:

Sounds good  :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I ditto madcat hon :test: :wohoo:


----------



## sequeena

I have twice! once yesterday and once this morning, both were :bfn: :(

ETA: the chicken was gorgeous!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmmmmm could be too early for :bfp: hon


----------



## sequeena

I think so madly, really really hope this is my :bfp: on its way!! Got a weird pain in my groin too :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Remember me hon......:witch: was 9days late and I got those vvvvfaint :bfp:s which where barely legible for 12 loooooooong days so hold onto that pma hon b/c its very possible! I had an inkling b/c the groin pains were different from run up to :witch: landing and I didnt feel she was going to come :thumbup: I think I always knew which was why I was able to stay so calm and not be worried about testing!


----------



## sequeena

MADLYTTC said:


> Remember me hon......:witch: was 9days late and I got those vvvvfaint :bfp:s which where barely legible for 12 loooooooong days so hold onto that pma hon b/c its very possible! I had an inkling b/c the groin pains were different from run up to :witch: landing and I didnt feel she was going to come :thumbup: I think I always knew which was why I was able to stay so calm and not be worried about testing!

Oh that gives me so much hope. I don't think I've ever been this sure!! I just KNOW AF isn't going to come and if she does I'm going to punch her in the face!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: loving the pma hon keep it up!


----------



## PocoHR

sequeena said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Remember me hon......:witch: was 9days late and I got those vvvvfaint :bfp:s which where barely legible for 12 loooooooong days so hold onto that pma hon b/c its very possible! I had an inkling b/c the groin pains were different from run up to :witch: landing and I didnt feel she was going to come :thumbup: I think I always knew which was why I was able to stay so calm and not be worried about testing!
> 
> Oh that gives me so much hope. I don't think I've ever been this sure!! I just KNOW AF isn't going to come and if she does I'm going to punch her in the face!!!Click to expand...

That is so cute 

:dust: to you, keep that :witch: away!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

I'm out, AF got me!! Good luck to the rest of the ladies!!


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

wannabeprego said:


> I'm out, AF got me!! Good luck to the rest of the ladies!!

:hugs: sorry hun


----------



## Cajadaem

Hi again

Well i'm 5-6 DPO. Not really any symptoms to jump around about. I've got alot of period type cramping today, AF due around 4th September, the last 2 mornings i have woken feeling a little nauseous, altho not sick.
So nothing major that couldnt point to just about anything.
I am holding off testing untill sunday, well at least i'm gonna try!!!!

Last time i randomly tested at around 6 DPO, just because i was bored, i didnt expect anything, as we hadnt really started trying that month, was just a free month after the pill, was officially trying the following month, but there appeared a VV faint line, V faint, i didnt know if i was seeing things. But it was there, i think i took around 20 tests in total before i would actually believe it!!!!
Loads of pound shop cheapies, a couple of digital and a couple of First Response early result. 
This time i only have cheapies, so i will do them until the line is stronger, then buy a more expensive brand to confirm.
But as i said, for this month i wont be testing until sunday, but then if i have no symptoms before then i may just wait, for AF (grrrrrr)!!!! lol.
Good luck for BFP's for all ladies out there in the TWW!!!!!


----------



## TntArs06

Cajadaem said:


> Hi again
> 
> Well i'm 5-6 DPO. Not really any symptoms to jump around about. I've got alot of period type cramping today, AF due around 4th September, the last 2 mornings i have woken feeling a little nauseous, altho not sick.
> So nothing major that couldnt point to just about anything.
> I am holding off testing untill sunday, well at least i'm gonna try!!!!
> 
> Last time i randomly tested at around 6 DPO, just because i was bored, i didnt expect anything, as we hadnt really started trying that month, was just a free month after the pill, was officially trying the following month, but there appeared a VV faint line, V faint, i didnt know if i was seeing things. But it was there, i think i took around 20 tests in total before i would actually believe it!!!!
> Loads of pound shop cheapies, a couple of digital and a couple of First Response early result.
> This time i only have cheapies, so i will do them until the line is stronger, then buy a more expensive brand to confirm.
> But as i said, for this month i wont be testing until sunday, but then if i have no symptoms before then i may just wait, for AF (grrrrrr)!!!! lol.
> Good luck for BFP's for all ladies out there in the TWW!!!!!

Good luck hunni!:hugs: FX that you get a :bfp:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I woke up a bit nauseous this morning. Could barely swallow some toast for breakfast and now it feels like it's going to come back up :haha: I'm really tired. And I mean REALLY tired. I wanna just curl back up in bed :cry:


----------



## PocoHR

Ozzieshunni said:


> I woke up a bit nauseous this morning. Could barely swallow some toast for breakfast and now it feels like it's going to come back up :haha: I'm really tired. And I mean REALLY tired. I wanna just curl back up in bed :cry:

Hope those are symptoms and that you can recover a little and have a good day!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks, I doubt it though :haha: I hate my job just now, lol! I keep thinking all these things could be attributed to that and not symptoms, lol! I have to keep reminding myself it's too early! lol!


----------



## xlivix

Cajadaem said:


> Hi again
> 
> Well i'm 5-6 DPO. Not really any symptoms to jump around about. I've got alot of period type cramping today, AF due around 4th September, the last 2 mornings i have woken feeling a little nauseous, altho not sick.
> So nothing major that couldnt point to just about anything.
> I am holding off testing untill sunday, well at least i'm gonna try!!!!
> 
> Last time i randomly tested at around 6 DPO, just because i was bored, i didnt expect anything, as we hadnt really started trying that month, was just a free month after the pill, was officially trying the following month, but there appeared a VV faint line, V faint, i didnt know if i was seeing things. But it was there, i think i took around 20 tests in total before i would actually believe it!!!!
> Loads of pound shop cheapies, a couple of digital and a couple of First Response early result.
> 
> This time i only have cheapies, so i will do them until the line is stronger, then buy a more expensive brand to confirm.
> But as i said, for this month i wont be testing until sunday, but then if i have no symptoms before then i may just wait, for AF (grrrrrr)!!!! lol.
> Good luck for BFP's for all ladies out there in the TWW!!!!!

hey good luck! my af is due around the 4th aswell, lets hope they both stay away!!! 
fingers crossed everyone!!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## PocoHR

Ozzieshunni said:


> Thanks, I doubt it though :haha: I hate my job just now, lol! I keep thinking all these things could be attributed to that and not symptoms, lol! I have to keep reminding myself it's too early! lol!

I do the same thing every month....its unavoidable I think. Our subconscious is too strong! Plus, very likely, one day it will be the real deal


----------



## Ozzieshunni

PocoHR said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, I doubt it though :haha: I hate my job just now, lol! I keep thinking all these things could be attributed to that and not symptoms, lol! I have to keep reminding myself it's too early! lol!
> 
> I do the same thing every month....its unavoidable I think. Our subconscious is too strong! Plus, very likely, one day it will be the real dealClick to expand...

I'm hoping that one day will be very soon :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

Well theres a spanner!

I have been bewildered this morning by my CBFM.
I am CD21, and my monitor has be reading high since about day 11 or 12, but today it went to PEAK.
I am slightly confused by that as i usually ovulate around CD13, but i'm now on CD21???
I did actually collect urine in pot today and dip the stick, as i didnt feel full enough to POAS, would this have made any difference? as i have always POAS previously.
I am a little confused now, i didnt expect this.


----------



## 0400772

Just popped back in to see how everyone was doing. Congrats on all the new BFP's!!! x


----------



## Danniii

Bids said:


> *Hi Danniii* yeah no what your saying about BnB i think it has made me worse in some ways and im still resisting becoming a poas addict at the moment - i never realised it was so complicated til BnB but it has helped in some ways least i know im not alone and its normal for it take a while etc; i dont know how ive managed to stay soooo relaxed but glad i have :D
> 
> waiting to Ov is at least more exciting than the bloody 2ww lol so goodluck for this month hun ;)

Totally agree Bids. BnB is great for support, but not so good for the poas addiction and ss! Hope I manage to stay as calm as you. :thumbup:
Thanks for the luck, it's just a shame I've been waiting for Ov since April now... Looking forward to the 2ww! Thinking about visiting the doctor soon, but don't want to seem too impatient. I know it can take up to a year for most people, can't it...:sad2:
xx


----------



## Danniii

babywearinmum said:


> Ok I have updated, hope I haven't missed anyone!
> 
> Dannii how are you feeling after the soy? do you notice anything different?
> 
> xx
> 
> Hope everyone else is well, sorry again for taking ages to update!
> 
> 
> xx

Hey Babywearingmum, I thought at first I felt a few nudges of discomfort, which I hoped were my ovaries kicking into gear, but I'm not so sure. It's 10 days after I took the soy and there's not much to report I'm afraid. :nope: Been charting my temps for the first time and they're generally pretty low (which means pre Ov I think?) I was hoping to have Ov by now, but I'm still hanging onto my hope!! The soy did really affect my mood when I was taking it though, I was so irritable! :growlmad: And, I also didn't wait for the beginning of a cycle as I've not had AF since April. I'm thinking if I don't think anything's happening soon, I might visit the doc.
How're you doing?
xx


----------



## Danniii

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies,
> 
> Well DH called my surgery and apparently my results werent back so he picked me up after work with the news that I had to wait until at least monday :loopy: Well I wasnt having none and although I had drunk nearly a full bottle of water but b/c I hadnt peed for about 4.5 hrs my POAS ADDICTION got the better of my and I got....................
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: my :bfp: very clear and very pink :yipee:
> 
> Now I promise to upload a picture as soon as I can but I am having problems getting my mobile to contact to orange email box :dohh: typical eh!
> 
> DH isnt convinced yet and wants to wait for me to do my cb digi tom with fmu but I am :) my test result is more or less the same as the 1st test I did with DS :dance:
> 
> Please update me :thumbup:

Wow!!!! Congratulations Madly!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Danniii

LifeIsPeachy said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new here and have been TTC since DS was a couple months old (figured I better start since it took 3 years to get pregnant with him). I'm on CD7 today and on a soy cycle this time (taken CD2-6). Good luck to everyone!

Hey, welcome and good luck! Would love to hear if the soy helps, that's what I'm trying this month!:thumbup:


----------



## Danniii

mrsmmm said:


> AF got me. Cramps are trying to kill me. Have heating pad on back & ice on the front. Hoping for Sept BFP.

:cry: So sorry Mrsmmm. At least you know now I suppose. :hugs:
xx


----------



## Danniii

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> ah i really really really want to be a graduate now! that sig is sooooo good!
> 
> nothing like the following to get your mind off tccing . . . .
> 
> i have issues with my neighbours, for some reason they think that we are rude, annoying, ill educated, sponging scum who dont deserve the air the breathe.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago an entire can of paint exploded in my car, my lovely neighbours stared at me whilst i burst into tears (af came that day too so was already on edge . . .) and a couple actually pointed and laughed - really nice anyway i stepped in some of the paint and obviously didnt notice until roughly 3 steps so left some paint on driveway. . . i have been bricking it the last couple of weeks expecting the neighbours to knock on the door and scream at me for it so yesterday i got some paint stripper and scrubbed the driveway, it left some residue which i kept meaning to scrub today but hey i have a 20 month old so not easy to find time to do that while he wa awake
> 
> anywho . . . i went for a walk with my son, really lovely it was we went on the swings, fed the ducks it didnt rain it was lovely, i go to open the front door and (insert really angry tone here) kate. . . me thinking oh god run get in get in now . . . (insert much louder angry tone here) KATE!!! i turn around to then get an absolute rollocking from the little old woman on the end saying that i have poured acid on the drive (not my drive the THE drive ?????) and it has eaten away at it it will never be the same again blah blah blah, i kept saying im so sorry im so sorry my son at this point is crying because she is scaring him and im stood there feeling like a 12 year old getting caught not doing homework and being yelled at by the most horrible teacher and to make it worse she just kept going and going (she was really brave waiting until my husband left and standing behind hedges) in the end i screamed I WILL LOOK AT IT LATER she STILL kept going . . . . . . .
> 
> honestly i was expecting a crater . . .now the drive is like 3 shades darker than the rest a bit of sunlight and a water pressure will get it off i mean come on!
> 
> on the bright side not being able to say what i actually want to say and do what i actually want to do (wanting to say something incredibly articulate whilst still being incredibly rude then slashing and keying her car) makes a lot of pent up anger which goes into mass clean of house ARGGGGGGHHHHHH
> 
> sorry to vent on the thread but honestly i am a f**cking mother, wife, very well educated, hard working, polite, friendly person and i am being treated like scum for CLEANING . . . . MY driveway!

:saywhat: I can't believe your neighbours! That's awful. I hope you're able to move away from them soon sweetie. People like that deserve eachother. I hope one day they pick on the wrong person. 
:hugs:


----------



## Danniii

wannabeprego said:


> I'm out, AF got me!! Good luck to the rest of the ladies!!

Sorry sweetie, good luck for next month. :hugs:


----------



## Danniii

Cajadaem said:


> Hi again
> 
> Well i'm 5-6 DPO. Not really any symptoms to jump around about. I've got alot of period type cramping today, AF due around 4th September, the last 2 mornings i have woken feeling a little nauseous, altho not sick.
> So nothing major that couldnt point to just about anything.
> I am holding off testing untill sunday, well at least i'm gonna try!!!!
> 
> Last time i randomly tested at around 6 DPO, just because i was bored, i didnt expect anything, as we hadnt really started trying that month, was just a free month after the pill, was officially trying the following month, but there appeared a VV faint line, V faint, i didnt know if i was seeing things. But it was there, i think i took around 20 tests in total before i would actually believe it!!!!
> Loads of pound shop cheapies, a couple of digital and a couple of First Response early result.
> This time i only have cheapies, so i will do them until the line is stronger, then buy a more expensive brand to confirm.
> But as i said, for this month i wont be testing until sunday, but then if i have no symptoms before then i may just wait, for AF (grrrrrr)!!!! lol.
> Good luck for BFP's for all ladies out there in the TWW!!!!!

Good Luck hun!


----------



## babygirlhall

Im in! Come on :bfp:! Go swimmers go :happydance::happydance:

Good luck to us all :thumbup::thumbup:

Love & Hugs 
Marie


----------



## Danniii

Wow, can you tell I've been catching up!! Decided to reply to posts as I found them as I can never remember everything! Lol! :dohh:
Hope all is well out there! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsmmm

Danniii said:


> Wow, can you tell I've been catching up!! Decided to reply to posts as I found them as I can never remember everything! Lol! :dohh:
> Hope all is well out there! :thumbup:

Thanks for the sympathy. I'm OK with it now since the :witch: is almost gone....just in time for DH's birthday.


----------



## suzielou3

Can i be added to the list please.........im sure this will be my month!!!! Fingers crossed to all of us, and congrats to all bfps x x


----------



## sequeena

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/399458-11-dpo-bfn-but.html#post6636133

Please look!! x


----------



## Albi

Hey guys,
I was going to test on sep. 12th but yesterday I got the call for my dh semen analyses results and she didn't say a number but did say his count wasn't enough to make a baby and that we should see a fertility specialist. I am really down about this I really thought this month could be it and now she made me think its hopeless.:cry:


----------



## Danniii

mrsmmm said:


> Thanks for the sympathy. I'm OK with it now since the :witch: is almost gone....just in time for DH's birthday.

Hehe! Not so bad timing really :thumbup:
I suppose once you get round to starting again, you tend to just concentrate on the next cycle and the next bit of hoping and wishing. I'm sure your DH will have a lovely birthday. :winkwink:
I can't wait to be back into a proper cycle again, so I can at least know when I'm meant to be excited or upset!! Feels like limbo.:hissy:
Are you (like some of the others) planning to take it a little easier this month?
xx


----------



## fluterby429

I did my deed...testing Sept. 5


----------



## xlivix

fluterby429 said:


> I did my deed...testing Sept. 5

gd luck! im testing sep 4th xx


----------



## Danniii

Albi said:


> Hey guys,
> I was going to test on sep. 12th but yesterday I got the call for my dh semen analyses results and she didn't say a number but did say his count wasn't enough to make a baby and that we should see a fertility specialist. I am really down about this I really thought this month could be it and now she made me think its hopeless.:cry:

Oh Albi, I've heard so many miracle stories that I don't believe it's ever hopeless. :hugs: I'm so sorry that you're down, but at least you know what the situation is now, and perhaps they'll be able to do something to help? (I don't know a great deal about low sperm count)
Let yourself feel down for today then try to start tomorrow positively, boosting your PMA. You don't know how bad it is yet, or what the specialist can do for you. I'm sure we'll all have our FXd for you.
Please keep us updated, and remember, this is a great place to rant and get support, so feel free. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmmm

> Hehe! Not so bad timing really :thumbup:
> I suppose once you get round to starting again, you tend to just concentrate on the next cycle and the next bit of hoping and wishing. I'm sure your DH will have a lovely birthday. :winkwink:
> I can't wait to be back into a proper cycle again, so I can at least know when I'm meant to be excited or upset!! Feels like limbo.:hissy:
> Are you (like some of the others) planning to take it a little easier this month?
> xx

I never take it too seriously. Don't get me wrong that I have the bad habit of ss in the 2ww, but besides that I'm really lazy. :blush: I only use OPKs to try to nail the ov time. For me it ranges from day 14 - 17 on my cycle. I try not to freak out because I don't think it matters what I do. I'll be pg when it happens (as long as it happens :thumbup:). I even continue to jog in the 2ww. 

I hope your cycle does become regular soon. :flower: Not having a reg AF would drive me:wacko:.


----------



## sequeena

Albi said:


> Hey guys,
> I was going to test on sep. 12th but yesterday I got the call for my dh semen analyses results and she didn't say a number but did say his count wasn't enough to make a baby and that we should see a fertility specialist. I am really down about this I really thought this month could be it and now she made me think its hopeless.:cry:

Don't ever give up :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: so sorry mrsmmm and wannbepreggo that the damn :witch: landed fxed and goodluck for this cycle sending oodles of :dust:

Goodluck to all you other Ladies in waiting.....we need some more graduates :wohoo:

Albi I wanted to say dont give up hon....read the 1st page of my journal click on the link in my siggy and it will tell you about mine and DH`S journey to concieve our DS! In short we were told it would be a pure miracle for him to father a child naturally b/c his sperm werent swimming he had the worst sperm mobility so we were preping for icsi when we feel preggers naturally with DS! We are currently preggers with :baby: #2 and we have also had a loss............so please please dont give up hope hon, I never ever did and look what happened! I understand how you feel the day the FC told us I felt like the bottom fell out of my world but we got through it and we were determined we would be parents! We are proof it can def happen hon :kiss: ps zinc and vitc are great :spermy: boosters get DH on them if he isnt already!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hello ladies!

danniii: yeah i hope we move soon but this thought struck me as i saw that the drive now looks almost exactly how it was before "slightly - darker - area - gate"

1. it is incredibly sad that their only highlight of the day is spotting differences in MY driveway, grasslength, bin positioning
2. i may be slightly sloathenly in maintaining the above for the reason that i either get up at 7 am with my son go to work at 5 back home at 2am and back up again at 7 OR up at 6 till 7 working back with son then ironing argh hate ironing
3. they are snobs , rude, arogant, mortifyingly nasty the simple reason being thats who they are and they cant change that - at least i can get some sleep and cut the grass!
4. points 2 and 3 mean i am a much better person than they could ever hope to be and in fact their behaviour and attitudes are impacting on their ability to enjoy retirement and their 6 month old daughter (poor thing!)

ahhhhhhh feeling of serenity waving over me, karma will bite them in the ass! hmmmmmm

waiting to o still , think my early diagnosis of potential o was wrong as the sticks are slightly lighter to day, did the same last month so prob still due to ov on cd 18 (currently cd 13) its amazing really, closer to o i really do feel a lot more relaxed than at any other point! 

hows everyone else feeling today? anyone trying any random things to help conception that we might not have heard of? i am still on honey diet as last month i ovd for the first time in 5/6 months and was first month on honey! now im like i wont o unless i eat honey - slightly supersticious lol x k x


----------



## Vesta

I haven't checked into this thread for a bit. But just wanted to send babydust to all thoughs who have posted sinse I last did! :dust:

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Albi

Danniii said:


> Oh Albi, I've heard so many miracle stories that I don't believe it's ever hopeless. :hugs: I'm so sorry that you're down, but at least you know what the situation is now, and perhaps they'll be able to do something to help? (I don't know a great deal about low sperm count)
> Let yourself feel down for today then try to start tomorrow positively, boosting your PMA. You don't know how bad it is yet, or what the specialist can do for you. I'm sure we'll all have our FXd for you.
> Please keep us updated, and remember, this is a great place to rant and get support, so feel free. :hugs:




sequeena said:


> Don't ever give up :hugs:




MADLYTTC said:


> :
> Albi I wanted to say dont give up hon....read the 1st page of my journal click on the link in my siggy and it will tell you about mine and DH`S journey to concieve our DS! In short we were told it would be a pure miracle for him to father a child naturally b/c his sperm werent swimming he had the worst sperm mobility so we were preping for icsi when we feel preggers naturally with DS! We are currently preggers with :baby: #2 and we have also had a loss............so please please dont give up hope hon, I never ever did and look what happened! I understand how you feel the day the FC told us I felt like the bottom fell out of my world but we got through it and we were determined we would be parents! We are proof it can def happen hon :kiss: ps zinc and vitc are great :spermy: boosters get DH on them if he isnt already!

Thank you all :hug:
I called my doctor today to ask how much the count is exactly and she said it is 0. I want to strongly believe something wrong happened at the lab and that this isn't accurate!:sad2:
I haven't told my dh yet, I dont know how to:cry:


----------



## molly85

that sounds suspiciouslywrong I'm sure the girls with slow or not very good sperm have mor ethan that. Keep the faith girland getthat man happy with a cup again.


----------



## Danniii

Mrsmmm - Yeah, the only thing worse than getting AF is _not _ getting AF! Argh!!:hissy: I'm hoping I'll be able to join you all properly soon.
Nomorenumbers - Good for you!! What boring lives they must all lead, and how very little they appreciate the things they have.
:yipee: "KAAARMA! KAAARMA! KAAARMA!":yipee:
What's this about a honey diet though?! (You've gotten me all excited with the prospect of Ov! :happydance: lol!) I've heard it's good for fertility, but you think it's actually helped you Ov?:huh: (Hello Google...:hi:)
Albi - :hugs: I think you should wait til you visit the Fertility Specialist, then you'll know just what you have to do. Try not to get too down. Oh, and tell your OH. You should be able to support eachother then.:hugs:


----------



## babywearinmum

Updated the list, please shout if I have missed anyone!

I finished the Soy on Sat, and im currently waiting for a sign of ov!

Although my temps have come down and are really stable, so hopefully its done something!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Albi hon I dont understand that it can be 0 I agree with Molly it doesnt sound right! If when you go to your FC they def confirm this to be true I would ask for a re-test......It cant just be nothing it doesnt sound right :hugs:


----------



## molly85

babywearinmum said:


> Updated the list, please shout if I have missed anyone!
> 
> I finished the Soy on Sat, and im currently waiting for a sign of ov!
> 
> Although my temps have come down and are really stable, so hopefully its done something!

U missed me


----------



## babywearinmum

Added you hun x


----------



## molly85

Thanks nearly cried.Oh just jokingly called me fat and whacked the hand i have just had blood taken from with the remote. deffinatly no :sex: for him today lol


----------



## babywearinmum

molly85 said:


> Thanks nearly cried.Oh just jokingly called me fat and whacked the hand i have just had blood taken from with the remote. deffinatly no :sex: for him today lol

Aww how mean! :hugs:


----------



## PocoHR

molly85 said:


> Thanks nearly cried.Oh just jokingly called me fat and whacked the hand i have just had blood taken from with the remote. deffinatly no :sex: for him today lol

Boys can be rotten. You have to whack him back!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

^^WSS! Whack him back! :haha: Bad man!


----------



## PocoHR

Hey All, 

I am having faint lines on OPK's and my typical mid-month breast tenderness. Spent quite a while this morning looking at pics of positive opk tests online and hoping mine looks like that when I test this evening!!

Ouhh I also hope DH doesn't put up a fuss about :sex: when the time comes! I deprived him yesterday in preparation :haha:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

lol, I'm 4dpo and STARVING! I seem like I can't get enough to eat. I had 3 hot dogs for lunch :blush: Gonna hold off until tea time to eat again, lol.


----------



## mrsmmm

There is no way to jokingly call a lady fat. Men are so special in the head sometimes.


----------



## PocoHR

Ozzieshunni said:


> lol, I'm 4dpo and STARVING! I seem like I can't get enough to eat. I had 3 hot dogs for lunch :blush: Gonna hold off until tea time to eat again, lol.

I was raving for asian food yesterday... but I still haven't ovulated so I have no excuse!!

:-D Hope its a symptom for you :dust:


----------



## sequeena

My god guys I'm so frustrated!!! I know this is my month but I just keep getting :bfn:s!! Nothing is ever simple for me!! Spy the first post in my ttc journal to see my symptoms xxx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wohoo so far everything is going to plan although i am thinking i may ov a day earlier this month if the colour of my opks are anything to go by, if that happens i will have to pull some ninja seduction skills to get hubby to bd before work on Friday . . . . :ninja:

other than that fingers crossed my egg meet sperm plan is going to work yay! we had good timing last month but im hoping that this month is going to be even better timing! all hubby has to do is conform!!!!


----------



## KayCo

Hi everyone,

I have been trying to stay away from this thread in the hope that it will take my mind off TTC, ahh...but alas to no avail.
I still think about it a lot so why not come and chat with you bunch of lovely ladies?

I think Madly got her :bfp:... Congratulations hon! Blessings to you and a healthy 8 months to you.

AFM - I am CD 11 today and feeling weird twinges in my side (not sure if it is my ovary or not :wacko:) but I tend to only O between CD16 and CD18 but who knows??) WIll have a :sex: BD session this weekend and next week Monday to Wednesday to make sure I cover ALL bases. Then after that, the dreaded 2WW will begin. But I am going to really try and not SS and just relax. Will test around the 13th of September.

baby dust to all


----------



## molly85

Oh yes I beat him I'm not sure he realised what he had said 1 can of larger (we both work nights) to many i did several very annoying things to him lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Waiting to test....Aug 30 come on now! Due for AF 28th Aug....bleeding for 24 hours from 22nd of Aug to 23rd of Aug....completely stopped implantation I am very hopeful :)


----------



## Danniii

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> ...i am still on honey diet as last month i ovd for the first time in 5/6 months and was first month on honey! now im like i wont o unless i eat honey - slightly supersticious lol x k x

Hey NoMoreNumbers, do you think eating honey has actually helped you Ov? Cos I've been waiting about the same amount of time to Ov, so I was wondering about it... Do you just have a spoonful a day or something?
xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Good luck Ladies :dust:


----------



## PRAYING-4BABY

Count me in as well. On CD 2...


----------



## DaretoDream

madly i'm totally jealous of your sweetpea right now.


----------



## SweetJennie

Hey all! I am currently biding time and waiting to test. I have VERY irregular periods so I don't know exactly when my period should come. I am thinking late Aug early Sept. Good luck to everyone TTCing! I hope there in a baby in your bellies in no time flat!!


----------



## sequeena

Girlies I am 13 dpo with no signs of af wheeeeeeeee! :happydance:


----------



## molly85

ohhhhhhh your very brave


----------



## TntArs06

sequeena said:


> Girlies I am 13 dpo with no signs of af wheeeeeeeee! :happydance:

YEAY:happydance: FX this is it for you! :dust:


----------



## sequeena

Sadly no :bfp: for me today. I hope af keeps away!!

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/001-21.jpg?t=1282794837


----------



## Shey

Can ya add me to the list


----------



## Danniii

sequeena said:


> Sadly no :bfp: for me today. I hope af keeps away!!

Hang in there!!!:happydance:


----------



## Danniii

Ok ladies, decided to try to book an appointment with the doc today. Hope I'm not going to seem too impatient (even though I am!:haha:), I just want to make sure there's nothing wrong I guess. It's just that AF was pretty irregular before going on the pill and I used to get these awful stomach pains...
Hope everyone's feeling good today?:thumbup: Halfway through my week off and loving every moment! :happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I can't eat in the mornings anymore! What is going on? I try to swallow a bit of toast and it feels like lead in my mouth :-( I'm fine the rest of the day. :-( :cry: I'm so frustrated :-(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck Sequenna hon :hugs:

Sounds like a great sympton ozzishunni :wohoo:


----------



## babywearinmum

Gd luck Sequeena!

Updates the list ladies x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh, it better be a symptom, lol! I still feel sick right now :-( My nose is stuffed up and I just want to sleep and sleep and sleep!


----------



## Danniii

Ozzieshunni said:


> Ugh, it better be a symptom, lol! I still feel sick right now :-( My nose is stuffed up and I just want to sleep and sleep and sleep!

Oh, I hope it's a symptom!! :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Whinge whinge whinge! I don't feel well! I wanna sleep! I wanna cry! ARGH! My boobs hurt my back hurts my nose is stuffed up I'm nauseous! ARGH! :sad2:](*,):gun::hissy:


----------



## mrsmmm

Ozzie, I hope it's a symptom. Try to get some rest.


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: to those who have been disappointed.

Sequeena - I didn't get BFP til 16dpo. BFN at 12dpo. Hang on in there!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks peanutbean!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

mrsmmm said:


> Ozzie, I hope it's a symptom. Try to get some rest.

I'm doing my best. I slept like 2-1/2 hours today once I got home from work in the morning. I've never been this shattered!


----------



## thuty

I'd like to be added to the list plz.

Hopefully I'll get a BFP with all of these symptoms I'm having. :flower:


----------



## Shey

good luck thuty!


----------



## sequeena

Welcome thuty :flower:


----------



## thuty

Thank you and GL to everybody else too!


----------



## Albi

molly85 said:


> that sounds suspiciouslywrong I'm sure the girls with slow or not very good sperm have mor ethan that. Keep the faith girland getthat man happy with a cup again.




Danniii said:


> Albi - :hugs: I think you should wait til you visit the Fertility Specialist, then you'll know just what you have to do. Try not to get too down. Oh, and tell your OH. You should be able to support eachother then.:hugs:




MADLYTTC said:


> Albi hon I dont understand that it can be 0 I agree with Molly it doesnt sound right! If when you go to your FC they def confirm this to be true I would ask for a re-test......It cant just be nothing it doesnt sound right :hugs:

I hope it is wrong!
I'm in the process of finding a specialist and making a appointment. My DH does have one testicle, I don't know if that could possibly be a cause.:sad1: Does anyone know anyone that had 1 testicle and had a baby??


----------



## MIKAoKendra

Hey Ladies,

I'm new here and wanted to vent. I hope this is a good place to start! 

My DH and I have been TTC on and off since May 2009 for our first child. There have been many obstacles going on in our lives to make us stop and go...moved homes, switched jobs twice and my DH also switched jobs once. Now that we've settled into our beautiful home and have settled into our jobs I think we are finally ready to try in full force!!

I'm in CD 24 and my cycles range between 35-40 days. Yes I know...very long and annoying!!...According to ovulation charting, a women normally ovulates 14 days before AF is due. I think it was wrong for me all this time. I started to get a serious dosage of EWCM a week before they said I would ovulate and that has been happening for many many months. This month I thought, screw the charting and just listen to my body, so we started the BD marathon a week earlier and we used pre seed this cycle for the 2nd time ever.

I'm not exactly sure if I'm suppose to be experiencing any symptoms yet but I was hoping to hear your thoughts and opinons on what you've learned through your experieneces. 

Thanks for listening!

MK


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I dont know Albi hon but I would like to say anything is very possible in life....hold onto hope hon forever never give up and never let go no matter what and believe you will hold your :baby: in your arms and it will happen!


----------



## sequeena

What have I learned? TTC breaks your heart that little bit more every month :cry:


----------



## DaretoDream

To the newbies HI :wave: and :dust: to everyone


----------



## molly85

Heya FF is the enemie but im sleeping with so have to deal. LOL


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Update on me: OUCH OUCH OUCH! Cramps! OUCH! Bloated, tired, stuffy nose, vivid dreams, headache! ARGH! I just wanna curl into a ball!


----------



## PocoHR

So, I just started using OPK this month, and got my first positive yesterday, and did all the things DH likes to try and seduce him and he wouldn't BD with me. 

I have to assume he's scared and not sure he wants to do this. I'm annoyed. 

We did it the day before yesterday and I will try to get him to do it with me tonight.... hopefully that might work. 

Sigh.... sometimes BC is looking mighty appealing... I just hate feeling alone and like the only one who is willing to try for this. 

Ok... no more bitching... off to work with me!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

PocoHR said:


> So, I just started using OPK this month, and got my first positive yesterday, and did all the things DH likes to try and seduce him and he wouldn't BD with me.
> 
> I have to assume he's scared and not sure he wants to do this. I'm annoyed.
> 
> We did it the day before yesterday and I will try to get him to do it with me tonight.... hopefully that might work.
> 
> Sigh.... sometimes BC is looking mighty appealing... I just hate feeling alone and like the only one who is willing to try for this.
> 
> Ok... no more bitching... off to work with me!

:hugs: Maybe talk to him about what he wants and his fears and concerns. You should both be in this game together :hugs: :flower:


----------



## luv his face

i'm in! let you know in a few days if august gets me if not its onto september!


----------



## PocoHR

Ozzieshunni said:


> PocoHR said:
> 
> 
> So, I just started using OPK this month, and got my first positive yesterday, and did all the things DH likes to try and seduce him and he wouldn't BD with me.
> 
> I have to assume he's scared and not sure he wants to do this. I'm annoyed.
> 
> We did it the day before yesterday and I will try to get him to do it with me tonight.... hopefully that might work.
> 
> Sigh.... sometimes BC is looking mighty appealing... I just hate feeling alone and like the only one who is willing to try for this.
> 
> Ok... no more bitching... off to work with me!
> 
> :hugs: Maybe talk to him about what he wants and his fears and concerns. You should both be in this game together :hugs: :flower:Click to expand...


I agree with you, and we've tried to talk. He reassures me he wants a baby, which I believe is true, but he doesn't like the idea of "trying". He's very into NTNP. But he knows I'm no good at that, and it hasn't gotten me pregnant so far! 

I think he will want to BD tonight, hopefully. We were both really tired last night, so that may have been what stopped him.


----------



## Danniii

PocoHR said:


> I agree with you, and we've tried to talk. He reassures me he wants a baby, which I believe is true, but he doesn't like the idea of "trying". He's very into NTNP. But he knows I'm no good at that, and it hasn't gotten me pregnant so far!
> 
> I think he will want to BD tonight, hopefully. We were both really tired last night, so that may have been what stopped him.

:hugs: Oh, I hope you're both feeling better about it soon. :hugs:
I tend not to let my DH know just how into TTC I am. I think it would put him off :sex: because of the pressure.:haha: He's also very into NTNP, so we're compromising I suppose. I don't give him too much info, and he doesn't moan at me for dragging him to the doc/living on BnB & Google/making him take Vits...etc.:blush: hmmm, I guess he does put up with a lot! 
Like my DH and most other guys, he probably just doesn't want it to be the most important thing in your lives so you end up not enjoying anything else together. (Or maybe he loves you so much, he's enjoying having you all to himself :winkwink: )
:hugs: Cheer up though hun. I know how easy it is to get frustrated. :kiss:
xx


----------



## babywearinmum

Awww girls where is the PMA :hugs:

I am sorry for the bfns and the OH's not helping!

I think as men don't actually understand the process of baby making, it can get too much. I don't tell OH anything about ov or where I am in my cycle he is NTNP and is happier that way. When we were ttc number two he knew about days I was ov'ing etc and we did nothing but argue and it just wasn't any fun, so keeping him relaxed about it is the best way and I always (nearly) get to bd on the days I need too! :thumbup: (thanks to some larger or a massage!)


Well i have no idea wth is going on with me I have had a huge temp rise :wacko: but I had a neg opk yesterday, not much ewcm but had open cervix and ov niggles but I just wont know until I have had 3 high temps. We did bd last night :thumbup: so if I have I am in with a chance!


----------



## sequeena

I'm out, hoping for a september :bfp: now. Going to the docs on Monday to see if I'm damaged.


----------



## PocoHR

Danniii said:


> PocoHR said:
> 
> 
> I agree with you, and we've tried to talk. He reassures me he wants a baby, which I believe is true, but he doesn't like the idea of "trying". He's very into NTNP. But he knows I'm no good at that, and it hasn't gotten me pregnant so far!
> 
> I think he will want to BD tonight, hopefully. We were both really tired last night, so that may have been what stopped him.
> 
> :hugs: Oh, I hope you're both feeling better about it soon. :hugs:
> I tend not to let my DH know just how into TTC I am. I think it would put him off :sex: because of the pressure.:haha: He's also very into NTNP, so we're compromising I suppose. I don't give him too much info, and he doesn't moan at me for dragging him to the doc/living on BnB & Google/making him take Vits...etc.:blush: hmmm, I guess he does put up with a lot!
> Like my DH and most other guys, he probably just doesn't want it to be the most important thing in your lives so you end up not enjoying anything else together. (Or maybe he loves you so much, he's enjoying having you all to himself :winkwink: )
> :hugs: Cheer up though hun. I know how easy it is to get frustrated. :kiss:
> xxClick to expand...

Thanks a lot for this post, I was really upset last night, but thankfully able to keep my emotions under control and just go to sleep instead of picking a fight with him. I think you are on to something with the idea that he doesn't want to share my attention too much (boys can be awful sometimes, but also so sweet O:)) That and I think he is just like all men and hate the idea of pressure related to ttc, and assumes it will just "happen" and he's not too bothered about when!

Personally I think my DH doesn't put up with a lot from me. I get upset whenever AF comes, and I spend lots of time on BnB, and I let him know when I am ovulating, but other than that, I try to keep it quiet. 

I am wondering too, he knows I am ovulating today so maybe he was thinking it would be best to have :sex: today instead of yesterday. 

We will see how things go tonight, if he doesn't give me the business tonight, I might be less understanding! 

Have to try and stay Zen....


----------



## PocoHR

babywearinmum said:


> Awww girls where is the PMA :hugs:
> 
> I am sorry for the bfns and the OH's not helping!
> 
> I think as men don't actually understand the process of baby making, it can get too much. I don't tell OH anything about ov or where I am in my cycle he is NTNP and is happier that way. When we were ttc number two he knew about days I was ov'ing etc and we did nothing but argue and it just wasn't any fun, so keeping him relaxed about it is the best way and I always (nearly) get to bd on the days I need too! :thumbup: (thanks to some larger or a massage!)
> 
> 
> Well i have no idea wth is going on with me I have had a huge temp rise :wacko: but I had a neg opk yesterday, not much ewcm but had open cervix and ov niggles but I just wont know until I have had 3 high temps. We did bd last night :thumbup: so if I have I am in with a chance!

Thanks for your post, I think I might have to do what you do and not tell him when I am ov. But, the problem is, I will know, and if we don't do it at the right time, it WILL bum me out. But... I guess its a wait and see game. 

Hoping SO much that this is my month. FX for you too!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Sequeena :(


----------



## sequeena

PeanutBean said:


> :hugs: Sequeena :(

It's ok, I've had my cry :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Awww sequeena hugs.

Why doI get the only man who wants to do the SME plan??? telling mewe dnt doit enough? gah i hate :sex: so am struggling the nagging dnt help lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: sequenna

:hugs: to all the Ladies with uncooperative OH`s :kiss:


----------



## mrsmmm

Ladies, waiting to ov is so boring. Hugs to the bfns. Pma for Sept. We can do this!


----------



## gilmore85

ok i have decided

i've got two tests left

don't think i can wait any longer so I'll be testing tomorrow morning and then regardles of result will test again on monday when af is due!


----------



## mamadonna

i'm testing in the morning too fingers crossed


----------



## Shey

good luck mamadonna


----------



## mamadonna

thanks shey,i'm so nervous i really hope this is it


----------



## Shey

Aww you'll do fine. I hope it is your :bfp: too. 
I have awhile before I O again


----------



## mamadonna

this month has flown over,i hope urs does too


----------



## Shey

thank you mamadonna and keep me posted


----------



## mamadonna

will do


----------



## xlivix

ooo good luck :D i now have 8 days before testing!! xxx


----------



## mamadonna

good luck to you too:thumbup:


----------



## SweetJennie

babywearinmum said:


> Awww girls where is the PMA :hugs:
> 
> I am sorry for the bfns and the OH's not helping!
> 
> I think as men don't actually understand the process of baby making, it can get too much. I don't tell OH anything about ov or where I am in my cycle he is NTNP and is happier that way. When we were ttc number two he knew about days I was ov'ing etc and we did nothing but argue and it just wasn't any fun, so keeping him relaxed about it is the best way and I always (nearly) get to bd on the days I need too! :thumbup: (thanks to some larger or a massage!)
> 
> 
> Well i have no idea wth is going on with me I have had a huge temp rise :wacko: but I had a neg opk yesterday, not much ewcm but had open cervix and ov niggles but I just wont know until I have had 3 high temps. We did bd last night :thumbup: so if I have I am in with a chance!

I agree with the comment that men don't understand the process of baby making! I don't know for sure I ovulated this month but around the time I thought I was I basically had to drag my Mr. to the bed. He was like 'What is the rush for? I don't understand why you can't just make it wait'. I had to sit him down and tell him I don't get to decide when I ovulate! If I wasn't so frustrated at his lack to desire to BD it would have been funny!


----------



## sequeena

Wow I'm lucky. My OH is quite interested and whilst doesn't fully understand the ins and outs he understands enough to know that ovulation = sexy time! :D


----------



## SweetJennie

lol well my Mr does now. After our conversation he was very into it. Thank god! I still can't believe he thought women could 'postpone' ovulation though. bahaha.


----------



## DaretoDream

sweetjennie- that's hilarious! Postpone o huh? that'd be a trick.



Good luck to all the ladies testing in the am wanted to wish you all luck and :dust: 

I still have til next week before i should be O'ing.


----------



## molly85

hey girls,
one nagging winge bag silenced im now up at 5am for no gd reason except iron hishirtsrather than him wake me winging and moaning lol


----------



## Danniii

molly85 said:


> hey girls,
> one nagging winge bag silenced im now up at 5am for no gd reason except iron hishirtsrather than him wake me winging and moaning lol

Ohhh, poor you!:hugs:


----------



## molly85

lol I dnt mind ironing and he can do it lol Goda Isoundlike a real house wife lol Im far from lol


----------



## Danniii

Hehe!! Me too! I'm lucky to only work part time as my husband has a better job than me, so I try to keep on top of the housework. I'm so rubbish though!! Most of the time I don't notice the mess til he's tidying up! lol!
xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

LMAO, mine knows when I'm ovulating now, lol. I wanted to :sex: just for the hell of it before I was fertile and he said no let's wait cause my count will be higher :rofl: What have I created? :rofl:


----------



## mamadonna

:bfn: for me this morning :cry:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

mamadonna said:


> :bfn: for me this morning :cry:

:hugs: It's still early  Some women take up to a week to show a :bfp: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## mamadonna

thank you but i think i'm out it was with frer and usually in the past they have been spot on,they have always given me a + on day af is due,thats due tomorrow,:shrug:


----------



## molly85

lol u contradicted ya self. fingers crossed shednt turn up for u.
I work more than full time hours whoops but make the mess of afamily of 10


----------



## mamadonna

lol i see what you mean,but i think it would of shown up you can test up 2 6 days early


----------



## molly85

i know ruddy tests


----------



## mrsmmm

Still waiting to ov. Gosh this is boring. 3 more days befor we're in the fertile window.

I do most of our housework because DH is glued to his pc half the time.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm doing housework today, but I left the kitchen for OH :haha:


----------



## PocoHR

DH and I did it last night!! And I had spotting with ov. and perfect OPK tests... I'm soooo hoping this is it for me


----------



## molly85

I hate charts and ttcing and getting up before dawn. temps roughly 36.6 at1.30 am and when I got up and 4.30 i'v adjusted my temp shold i leave it adjusted????? so hungry and tierd.


----------



## PocoHR

mamadonna said:


> thank you but i think i'm out it was with frer and usually in the past they have been spot on,they have always given me a + on day af is due,thats due tomorrow,:shrug:

Aww thats a shame, hope next month is better!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: mamadonna your not out until :witch: shows hon!


----------



## Duffy

Hey ladies  keep your chin up when the witch comes and rings the bell your out but until then anything is possible


----------



## PeanutBean

You ladies waiting to ov, are you not doing anything before then? You know sperm lasts up to a week inside so it's worth doing it right after your period really. Our last day was when I ov'd, we did it about every other after my period finished.


----------



## sequeena

I plan to dtd every few days when I come off but making sure to dtd right before ovulation too as that's when a lot of people seem to get pregnant... I ov'd on the 13th last cycle but dtd first on the 11th (then 13th) so perhaps I should have waited until 12th... ah well, one day.


----------



## loopylollipop

Hi ya'll

well taken me ages to catch up!! Madly BIG CONGRATS - just knew this was your month :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: - was very similar story to mine with the really faint lines...glad yours worked out well for you :flower::flower::flower::flower:

to all other ladies who the :witch: visited - really sorry but time to hop back on that horse oooops i mean DH :haha:

to all the newly little bit preggers ladies - hope you are all feeling ok xxx

and GOOD LUCK to all the girls still hangin on in there xxxx

and :howdy::howdy::howdy: to all the newbies and those i have not met before :flow::flow::flow:

my news, camping was fun, really chilled - as much as you can running around after after two kids, realised half way through that i didnt even take my diary which is sooooo not me - well not since trying this tcc business!

this month - no opks etc etc no NOTHING , just PMA and having fun. however will be upping the ante as should be ov'ing next tuesday or roundabouts. Will be on nights next week so been sowing the seeds of....ooohhh honey i find it really sexy going to work after :sex: :haha::haha:


----------



## molly85

hada little shopping fit :bfn: i thinki should be 6dpo


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

finally got my clomid so i'm armed and dangerous...muahahaha! lol
BFP here I come!!

trying to stay positive, can you tell?!

good luck ladies


----------



## Danniii

Hey Ladies,
I'm afraid to say I tested this morning... BFN...:cry:
And I was actually hopeful this time, I had some good symptoms yesterday! My DH thought I was so funny as I was in pain/uncomfortable/almost throwing up etc, but I was pleased about it! :rofl: Oh well, they could be Ov symptoms, and I don't feel so bad today. On with the :sex: :happydance:
Hope you're all feeling good today. :thumbup:


----------



## victorial8

well AF got me today so looks like I am going for a September BFP


----------



## PocoHR

PeanutBean said:


> You ladies waiting to ov, are you not doing anything before then? You know sperm lasts up to a week inside so it's worth doing it right after your period really. Our last day was when I ov'd, we did it about every other after my period finished.

It might be true that sperm _can_ live as long as five days in side you, but I read that 72 hours is a more realistic number. 

But I agree with you about people bd-ing as much as possible, even long before ov! I also read that its good not to only bd a lot around ovulation, because you never know for sure when ovulation happens, and then its pressure-filled.


----------



## mamadonna

well august isnt my month on to sept we go(stupid :witch:)


----------



## mamadonna

MADLYTTC said:


> :hugs: mamadonna your not out until :witch: shows hon!

well she got me madly so its on till sept :cry:


----------



## molly85

Ohh mamadonna. :sex: marathon starts in 1 weekfor you every 2-3 days make that man work!


----------



## mamadonna

molly85 said:


> Ohh mamadonna. :sex: marathon starts in 1 weekfor you every 2-3 days make that man work!

:rofl: i intend to hun


----------



## Bids

well HELLO girls :kiss: been a while... im sorry been ill and having some work done on the house etc so not had any time for bnb or you girls :( 

well think o is either here or gone :shrug:, not feeling very positive at the mo and def not looking forward to yet another boring 2ww - but hey what can you do!!

Hope everyone else is good - just checked the first page again and we need some more BFP's, the odds dont add up so some of us must get some this month :thumbup:

well hello to all the newies :flower: and good luck for this month everyone 

xx


----------



## lornapj83

hey guys can i join in i have a few days untill i can test and congrats too all who have there BFP


----------



## MrsPOP

Im out from today... hoping for a Sept BFP!!!


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids said:


> well HELLO girls :kiss: been a while... im sorry been ill and having some work done on the house etc so not had any time for bnb or you girls :(
> 
> well think o is either here or gone :shrug:, not feeling very positive at the mo and def not looking forward to yet another boring 2ww - but hey what can you do!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is good - just checked the first page again and we need some more BFP's, the odds dont add up so some of us must get some this month :thumbup:
> 
> well hello to all the newies :flower: and good luck for this month everyone
> 
> xx

Hope you are feeling better now Bidsgirl - is not ok to be sick unless preggo!!

Takin a chill pill on advice of OH seems to be working - he is on FIRE BABY.... ok so may be something to do with being cooped up with kids camping and not being able to bd, but got back and woooohoooo!!! dtd last night, woke me up with a coffee and a :sex: quickie and yippee dooodahh hooray heyyyyyy

..and doesnt know am ov'ing soon although NOT testing. hope you guys all ok

sorry to the gals the b/witch has visited :cry:


----------



## Bids

Thanx lolli and not really still feelin shite wish it was cos i was preg lol hope it dont affect me O'ing im sure it wont :/

Glad things are going well with you and that OH is being good to you bless him :) all heps doesnt it!!!

have a good weekend all xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Getting ready to O over here- really prepared this time! Got the softcups and the preseed- we're gonna get that bfp!


----------



## want2bemum

_Hi Ladies,
Can I join you I am hoping for a bfp in September.....hope we do!_


----------



## mrsmmm

Hugs to all the :witch: victims. She's evil. Driving home from Miami now. :sex:a-thon begins soon. Doing only opks.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: so sorry to the Ladies who :witch: got ...... goodluck for this cycle :dust:


----------



## madcatwoman

MADLYTTC said:


> :hugs: so sorry to the Ladies who :witch: got ...... goodluck for this cycle :dust:

OH YES!!, good luck september testers!:dust::dust:


----------



## mamadonna

MrsPOP said:


> Im out from today... hoping for a Sept BFP!!!

me too!!


----------



## letshaveababy

Hey ladies! 

I'm going to join you with a September :bfp:! I only have Sept and Oct to get it, otherwise WTT until Feb 2011. :cry: 

We are just doing things naturally and hoping for the best, but if nothing happens then I will be tracking like a mad-woman when we start to try again!! 

fx for everyone, and tons of baby :dust:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

congrats to all the ladies who got their BFPs...I'm feeling a September BFP for myself...got a good vibe going and feeling very relaxed, positive and confident!! We will get our BFPs soon =)


----------



## MrsPOP

Born2BeAMommy said:


> congrats to all the ladies who got their BFPs...I'm feeling a September BFP for myself...got a good vibe going and feeling very relaxed, positive and confident!! We will get our BFPs soon =)

Im liking the positive attitude there...Im following your good example!


----------



## DaretoDream

Born2be- i feel the same way this month. Much more relaxed than the last two cycles. I'm very positive and i will join you with the pma!

To letshaveababy- Good luck hun, really hope you get that bfp so you don't have to wait so long! If i may ask, why would you have to wait til feb?! that's sooooo far away! :shock:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

let's do it ladies!! stay confident, relaxed and happy...i'm giving my worries to God and keeping it that way!! BFP here we come!


----------



## letshaveababy

DaretoDream said:


> Born2be- i feel the same way this month. Much more relaxed than the last two cycles. I'm very positive and i will join you with the pma!
> 
> To letshaveababy- Good luck hun, really hope you get that bfp so you don't have to wait so long! If i may ask, why would you have to wait til feb?! that's sooooo far away! :shock:

I have an important wedding to go to in August 2011 which is approximately 14 hours away driving time, so I cannot be too far along in my pregnancy or else I won't travel. I'm bummed, they just announced their wedding date a few weeks ago, but excited to go to the wedding!! :happydance:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

letshaveababy said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> Born2be- i feel the same way this month. Much more relaxed than the last two cycles. I'm very positive and i will join you with the pma!
> 
> To letshaveababy- Good luck hun, really hope you get that bfp so you don't have to wait so long! If i may ask, why would you have to wait til feb?! that's sooooo far away! :shock:
> 
> I have an important wedding to go to in August 2011 which is approximately 14 hours away driving time, so I cannot be too far along in my pregnancy or else I won't travel. I'm bummed, they just announced their wedding date a few weeks ago, but excited to go to the wedding!! :happydance:Click to expand...

We're flying to California in December so it's kinda worked out that I'm not pregnant yet or I couldn't have flown so late in the pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck in September everyone! Hope to see you all in graduates soon. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmmm

Thanks, Peanut. It's so boring TTC.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I second Peanutbean we need some more graduates ladies :wohoo:


----------



## Shey

Tonight after class im going to my BF's house haha so will probably :sex: tonight


----------



## letshaveababy

Got :sex: last night! I don't know when I am Oing so I figure since :witch: was here August 14 it doesn't hurt to do it as often as we can until I know my schedule better! :winkwink:


----------



## mrsmmm

letshaveababy - You should probably be in your O time. GL and catch that eggie. 

Madly, I am TRYING to be a graduate. Maybe my status should be TTG instead of TTC. lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: TTG I love it :dance:


----------



## Shey

That's a good one!


----------



## letshaveababy

mrsmmm

Thanks! I hope I catch that egg! DH has been waiting FOREVER for me to get on board with trying for #4, so he is very eager to :sex: as much as I deem necessary! :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

letshaveababy said:


> mrsmmm
> 
> Thanks! I hope I catch that egg! DH has been waiting FOREVER for me to get on board with trying for #4, so he is very eager to :sex: as much as I deem necessary! :rofl:

oooooooooooooooooooooh co-operative DH :wohoo:.....DONT DELAY :sex: TODAY!


----------



## loopylollipop

mrsmmm said:


> letshaveababy - You should probably be in your O time. GL and catch that eggie.
> 
> Madly, I am TRYING to be a graduate. Maybe my status should be TTG instead of TTC. lol

ha ha ha ha I love it!!
maybe the start of a whole new thread......


----------



## loopylollipop

MADLYTTC said:


> letshaveababy said:
> 
> 
> mrsmmm
> 
> Thanks! I hope I catch that egg! DH has been waiting FOREVER for me to get on board with trying for #4, so he is very eager to :sex: as much as I deem necessary! :rofl:
> 
> oooooooooooooooooooooh co-operative DH :wohoo:.....DONT DELAY :sex: TODAY!Click to expand...

I have tons of blueberries at home - but not one like yours - I want a baby blueberry :brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:


----------



## letshaveababy

HAHAHA

"Don't Delay, BD Today" My new mantra! 

They should put that on tee shirts or something!! :rofl:


----------



## Shey

haha i agree with ya! someone should put that on a shirt


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh . my. goodness!
there is a white van next door and they have been clearing their house the last ocuple of days . . . . . looks like my life is about to get ten times nicer fingers crossed they are moving out! I know its bank holiday but perhaps they already exchanged and they taking their time moving out????? oh i hope i hope i hope!!!!!!

i ovulated yesterday and having last bd session today and then i can relax!!! yay yay yay yay good day all round!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: you ladies crack me up :kiss:

:wohoo: NOMORENUMBERS.....good ridance to bad rubbish :yipee:


----------



## loopylollipop

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> oh . my. goodness!
> there is a white van next door and they have been clearing their house the last ocuple of days . . . . . looks like my life is about to get ten times nicer fingers crossed they are moving out! I know its bank holiday but perhaps they already exchanged and they taking their time moving out????? oh i hope i hope i hope!!!!!!
> 
> i ovulated yesterday and having last bd session today and then i can relax!!! yay yay yay yay good day all round!!!!!!!!!


Oh wow NMN ...been reading about your hellish neighbours! I live in a teeny little cottage, with OH and two part-time stepkids and things are a bit squished and we really should think about moving to a bigger pad. There is however room for a little bean still...but my neighbours are fab - bring my washing in when it rains when we are out etc, nights round fire on the deck etc and the thought of moving and ending up with mean neighbours makes me appreciate what I have and want to stay. All the kids get on and it is a happy little row of terraces. 

I have had serious neighbour issues in past - even had to move out when DS 3m old due to stress caused by them. I really know how you feel. I REALLY HOPE THE A***H&%$ are on their way out!! Go make someone elses life a misery you F%$£"!!!! Good karma Lolli, good karma. It will get em eventually. Well I like to think so cos that means my Ex-hub has got it comin BIG TIME!! xxxxx

oh crap have to wash my hair dye off - doing it now in case get preggo this month:wacko::wacko: if i am not bald as am overcooked :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yay yay yay yay yay! if it is true i will be so happy!!! although it is better the devil you know but hmmmmmmmm happy and warm feeling! 

really hope i get bfp this month (well i do every month but you know!) so want to be a grad and get on of those so-blatantly-go-be-incredibly-fetching grad t shirts!!!!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha thanks lolly - im that sort of neighbour, they hang their washing out and go out and it always starts raining they have the worst luck, after everything they have done i still have the urge to bring it in for them but hey ho i also enjoy watching their line get heavier and heavier as it rains harder and harder also so . . . . .

so . . . im sure this has been asked before but i feel so useless during two week wait, is there anything that we ladies can do to help things along a bit . . . i dunno . . . helping implantation or something??


----------



## loopylollipop

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> ha thanks lolly - im that sort of neighbour, they hang their washing out and go out and it always starts raining they have the worst luck, after everything they have done i still have the urge to bring it in for them but hey ho i also enjoy watching their line get heavier and heavier as it rains harder and harder also so . . . . .
> 
> so . . . im sure this has been asked before but i feel so useless during two week wait, is there anything that we ladies can do to help things along a bit . . . i dunno . . . helping implantation or something??


Sorry NMN dont think there is. Ho hum. Wish there was...afraid we have to let nature takes it course, cross our fingers and pray for a sticky one. Have figured out I dont have probs getting pregnant (thankfully as aint no spring chicken), its gettin the monkey to stick.

What i am going to try and do this month...chill out, keep myself busy and TRY for once to forget about forthcoming af/no af. All we can do is look after our bodies (she says with chocolate birthday icing still around her mouth), avoid the booze and keep taking our vitamins. Humph. No fun really :growlmad:

should be o'ving around wednesday. start a run of 4 twelve hour nights tonight so am going to try :sex: OH before start work - hence the hair dye etc - he likes red!! Getting desperate in my seduction methods although he has been VERY willing recently.
 
How far have you got to go till 2ww over? x

hope your neighbours are really hiking outta there - really doesnt sound like you deserve any of this. Why are people so weird sometimes?


----------



## PeanutBean

Just need to try and keep distracted in 2WW nomore, good luck!

I love TTG!!

Letshaveababy I have a problem with your username...I keep reading it as let-shaveababy! :rofl:


----------



## Shey

haha oh peanut i noticed that too but then i look at it as let's have a baby


----------



## PeanutBean

I know that's what it really says but my brain refuses to see it without thinking about it first! Lol


----------



## Shey

That's ok Peanut! so how are you feeling?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Peanutbean I did this too .....so sorry letshaveababy.....but I keep reading let shave a baby too :dohh:

Ladies you can help implantation by eating oranges.....seriously now I am prescribing an whole asda basketful of oranges for each of you!


----------



## Shey

Oranges ay I never knew that. I eat lots of those lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yes that is the only thing i did differently since our m/c....eat oodles of oranges at least once a day for breakfast and sometimes two a day....vitamin c is good for you of course but also aids ickle beanie in sticking :thumbup: other than that we didnt really TTC! I reckon oranges are worth a go ladies cant be any worse than all the vits we take :shrug:


----------



## letshaveababy

Hahaha I didn't even think about that! And here I was, thinking it was a great username.... :thumbup:


----------



## Shey

That is so true Madly! I will keep eating those oranges and i'll try and see if I can hold down Orange juice again


----------



## loopylollipop

MADLYTTC said:


> Yes that is the only thing i did differently since our m/c....eat oodles of oranges at least once a day for breakfast and sometimes two a day....vitamin c is good for you of course but also aids ickle beanie in sticking :thumbup: other than that we didnt really TTC! I reckon oranges are worth a go ladies cant be any worse than all the vits we take :shrug:

gonna give this a go, oranges are yummy:D:D:D:D


----------



## Shey

That they are


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I will make TTG`S of you Ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Shey

haha nice one Madly!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:)


----------



## Shey

:p


----------



## sequeena

How is everyone today? :flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Shey, I feel green!


----------



## mrsmmm

I'm great.....can't wait till ov is over and I can ss. lol I might as well admit I'm going to do it before it gets here.


----------



## PeanutBean

lol mrsmmm I don't think there's anything wrong with symptom spotting!

In case anyone's interested I've taken the plunge and started a pregnancy journal: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/403677-growing-peanuts-bean-2-a.html#post6710040


----------



## Shey

aww peanut sorry you feel green. hope you feel better and I will go stalk your journal. lol


----------



## Ttcmommyofone

I'm in!!! I WANT my BFP!!!!!!


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

LMAO! 
Don't Delay BD Today! I'm so behind that one...that should be the Cycle Mantra every month until you get your BFP for sure! To early for me to hop on that one as it's only CD4 for me...but soon enough..lol


----------



## letshaveababy

Well I'm out. Going to get BC tomorrow, and start my pills Sunday! Obviously, with the yelling and "you don't care about me"'s being thrown around my house tonight, now is not the time. 

Good luck with your BFP's ladies! Maybe I will be back next year.


----------



## mrsmmm

Awwwww- hugs! So sorry. Please visit us when you need to chat.


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies I am hoping for a BFP in September.....PMA all around ladies:)


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies :hi:

congrats to all who got the BFP this month

af got me on saturday so not my month :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: letshaveababy, I hope you get things sorted out.


----------



## Sooz

Hey Ladies :wave:

I've just moved over to TTC today as part of a pact with two of my WTT buddies (although four of us total have now moved over :haha:). I'm on cycle day 6 today, but I'm straight off of the pill. If I ov I'm expecting it between 8th (according to FF) or 12th going by my ticker, but only time, temps and OPKs will tell. 

I'm going on holiday 25th so will be testing before then I hope.


----------



## nicole1980

count me in aswell !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Welcome newbies! Hope you get to join our Graduates thread soon!


----------



## letshaveababy

mrsmmm said:


> Awwwww- hugs! So sorry. Please visit us when you need to chat.

Thanks. I'm just so frustrated right now. DH was sick last night with a bad neck pain and migraine, and because my son woke him up with his screaming, all of a sudden I don't care about him and blah, blah, blah. I was really upset.

We are having an issue with my work not giving me sick leave from being away from work for a week last month... Just a lot of stress that is coming on right as we decide to TTC.... Maybe it's not supposed to be our time? :shrug: :cry:


----------



## Navy2mom

Just wanted to come in real fast and say Good Morning ladies...I'll be back on later,hope you all have a nice day:)

And sending Hugs to letshaveababy :hugs: Hope everything works out :hugs:


----------



## mrsmmm

Lets- Maybe he was just having a bad day. I personally hate my job right now. It's become so dull. I know not everyone can have an exciting job, but mine is getting on my nerves right now.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey... this is my 1st month TTC #1 with one tube.

Hope you dont mind me joining...

It was a bit of a last minute decision on OH's part. We were meant to be TTC in November!

xxx


----------



## Navy2mom

4magpies said:


> Hey... this is my 1st month TTC #1 with one tube.
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining...
> 
> It was a bit of a last minute decision on OH's part. We were meant to be TTC in November!
> 
> xxx


Wow i will be keeping my fx'd for you that you ovulate down the tube that you still have and that it stays open for you:hugs: I had a Tubal Reversal in March this year and we are TTC, Just did my home fertility test to check my FSH level.....it is in normal range from what the test says so we will continue to BD and hope for a BFP soon. PM me any time if you want to chat :) :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey, my tube is blocked from getting Pelvic Imflammatory Disease (PID) after a MC.

Thankfully my right side is perfect so hopefully everything works out ok!

xxx


----------



## SweetJennie

I'm out... AF just showed. :( *snif*


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: so sorry :witch: landed hon...oodles of :dust: for this cycle


----------



## letshaveababy

mrs - Thanks for that. I really do want to TTC, and so does he, I just think everytime something stressful comes up I automatically think "Should we really TTC right now?". But I want another baby so bad, and I don't want to wait much longer. 

He is graduating from his Criminal Justice course next month, and I think he is stressing about getting a job to support us once again... He wants the "perfect" job, and so I'm sure a lot is running through his mind right about now. 

I always say Everything happens for a reason, because really it does. Last summer, when we were still living in his parent's basement, we had 2 m/c's. I was very sad about losing them, but saw that it just wasn't the right time for us to have another little one. I was just starting my job I'm in now, and he was unemployed for the summer, starting school in the fall. 

Sorry to rant and go on and on, I just have to stop getting ahead of myself and just know that we have loving family all around us who is more than willing to help us out, and that everything will work out how it is supposed to happen... :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

SweetJennie said:


> I'm out... AF just showed. :( *snif*

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Navy2mom

letshaveababy said:


> mrs - Thanks for that. I really do want to TTC, and so does he, I just think everytime something stressful comes up I automatically think "Should we really TTC right now?". But I want another baby so bad, and I don't want to wait much longer.
> 
> He is graduating from his Criminal Justice course next month, and I think he is stressing about getting a job to support us once again... He wants the "perfect" job, and so I'm sure a lot is running through his mind right about now.
> 
> I always say Everything happens for a reason, because really it does. Last summer, when we were still living in his parent's basement, we had 2 m/c's. I was very sad about losing them, but saw that it just wasn't the right time for us to have another little one. I was just starting my job I'm in now, and he was unemployed for the summer, starting school in the fall.
> Sorry to rant and go on and on, I just have to stop getting ahead of myself and just know that we have loving family all around us who is more than willing to help us out, and that everything will work out how it is supposed to happen... :thumbup:

* I know i am one of the new ladies here in this group but i just want to send you a hug  and say Thank you! Your right everything does happen for a reason and i think I had forgotten that. But hearing you say that made me think about what i am going though right now and I just wanted to Thank you and say i hope everything works out and that you and Your DH Keep TTC for your BFP Don't worry about going on and on that is what everyone is here for to support and lean on each other when life gets hard and you need advice or to vent or jump for joy with good news
*


----------



## letshaveababy

Navy - You and I are both TTC #4! Do people around you tell you you're crazy for wanting another one? 

I get told that all the time, haha. I used to take offence to it, but now I realize that you DO have to have a little crazy in you to want to have 4 kids.. :rofl:


Thanks for the support everyone. I really need that right now. I haven't told anyone that we are TTC, so it's hard to confide in anyone right now when I just wanna spill the beans, but can't!! :dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

i'm trying for number 6!!:wacko:


----------



## mrsmmm

mamadonna said:


> i'm trying for number 6!!:wacko:

I think I just passed out on the floor. Wowsers woman! That's impressive. :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

:rofl:thank you


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wow mama d! i'd love a massive family, i think though that realisticaaly we will only ever be able to afford 3 but hell if i win the lottery i would love 5! my dad is one of 7 and i have 22 cousins on one side, it is so much fun having such a big family we used to go out for bbqs and have big family get togethers, i would love my kids to have that!

so come on camelot! i have told you on numerous times what numbers you need to pull out!! lol


----------



## 4magpies

Wow... you girls are all crazy... :haha:

This will be my 1st & last!

xxx


----------



## mamadonna

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> wow mama d! i'd love a massive family, i think though that realisticaaly we will only ever be able to afford 3 but hell if i win the lottery i would love 5! my dad is one of 7 and i have 22 cousins on one side, it is so much fun having such a big family we used to go out for bbqs and have big family get togethers, i would love my kids to have that!
> 
> so come on camelot! i have told you on numerous times what numbers you need to pull out!! lol

:rofl: i love having a big family,i wouldnt change it for the world,granted it aint always been plain sailing but they are good lads and they love their mam to bits as i do them,my eldest is 18 nxt week and i can still remember the pregnancy birth and everything like it was yesturday


----------



## letshaveababy

mamadonna said:


> i'm trying for number 6!!:wacko:

That is awesome mamadonna!!! I wish I could afford to have 6 kids. DH says we should go for it anyway, he wants as many as I can push out! :rofl:

4 is a good number for now, OMG I cannot wait to have another one. I'm so into this whole TTC thing now, and looking at baby gear (which we got rid of ALL our stuff b/c we didn't want to keep it around), that I am so tempted to go out and buy stuff.... :dohh:

Good thing I have friends and family that have babies that I can buy for! :shrug:


----------



## mamadonna

number 6 is definately my last, but hey you never kno i could be a granny in a few yrs :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

You Ladies are amazing! This lo is our 2nd and our last....It has taken me 3.5yrs to persuade DH to TTC #2 and so I agreed this :baby: would make our ickle family complete! I feel a little like I am happy with it but sometimes would like a 3rd already :) I cant imagine DH`s face if we have :baby::baby: in here :rofl: I am feeling big today and was in the garden earlier and saw my neighbours nudging each other and whispering! I just had shorts and a vest top on and although I have a spare tyre I reckon it wont be long until I have BIG BABY BUMP :loopy: I am sure they were trying to decide if I was with :baby: or not! Maybe I have baby bloat :shrug: but my uterus felt hard striaght away unlike with DS I dont know if this is common in subsequent pregnancies maybe one of you `mamas of many` can help there?


----------



## mamadonna

oh yes madly with each 1 of mine i have gotten bigger faster,with my youngest i looked bigger than some at full term when i was only 16 wks lol


----------



## mamadonna

mamadonna said:


> oh yes madly with each 1 of mine i have gotten bigger faster,with my youngest i looked bigger than some at full term when i was only 16 wks lol

probably cos i'm only 5 ft tall i always look huge when pg


----------



## tequila

Hello, can I join? Ive been mooching about in B&B for a couple of months now, first of all in Waiting TC, and now in TTC. 

Ive joined the over 35s group as well, but I'm also looking for some general moral support and this looks like a good place to find it!

OH and I are now TTC for the first time. For whatever reason, weve left it a bit late, but I know we are now both ready and will be good parents when the time comes.

As it is I came off the pill in July. My cycles are now pretty settled, although I cant work out when Ive O'd, but that comes from ignoring my cycle for 15 years and supressing it with the pill. Im using an online fertility calendar to remind me when I probably O but Im thinking that it may be an idea to get some sort of kit to confirm it.

That said, this month Ive become a bit frisky which I put down to coming off the pill. Its actually really nice to feel this way - where its me doing the chasing instead of the other way around. We are like a couple of teenagers again, which is great!

So, with that last statement probably falling into the category of TMI, here I am, hoping for a September conception (off on hols around expected Ov time so fingers crossed!)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw madly, i keep thinking twins lol lol lol my aunt had twins and honestly i have never seen 2 people work so hard thing is they ended up getting a nanny to help them sol i keep thinking my goodness i cant afford a nanny lol!

at least i would have to go through the whole ttcing thing again if i get twins lol


----------



## mamadonna

hi tequila welcome to bnb,good luck for ttc your first hope sept is ur lucky month:thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

I would poop myself if I was having twins!!!

xxx


----------



## tequila

Thanks! Wow - 5 boys! Thats really something!


----------



## mamadonna

4magpies said:


> I would poop myself if I was having twins!!!
> 
> xxx

:rofl: i'd love twins but i think dh would poop hiself


----------



## mamadonna

tequila said:


> Thanks! Wow - 5 boys! Thats really something!

i started quite young i was only 17,i said i wanted all my family b4 i was 30 but i've carried on in2 my 30's


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i can go one worse than that , a friend of a friend was expecting twins, for various medically reasons she had to deliver fairly early, when they went in to get the twins out they found A THIRD BABY!!!!!

They had done loads and loads of scans but missed the third one, he was a little smaller than the other two but not much, they knew they had missed him on the scans because they already knew the other two were girls

i mean OMG! You dont have enough hands for triplets!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies,

I would welcome twins and all the hard work but am not sure about DH I think he might :argh: and get the 1st :plane: out of here :rofl: I swear although like I say I have a spare tyre mainly from having DS I am already filling out :blush: its like my bowels etc have already been pushed up in prep for :baby: and esp when I am laid down my uterus is already hard and I can really feel it and if I roll onto my tummy during my sleep it really really hurts so it wakes me up and I have to switch positions....I never had this with DS maybe its b/c its my second :baby:


----------



## mamadonna

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> i can go one worse than that , a friend of a friend was expecting twins, for various medically reasons she had to deliver fairly early, when they went in to get the twins out they found A THIRD BABY!!!!!
> 
> They had done loads and loads of scans but missed the third one, he was a little smaller than the other two but not much, they knew they had missed him on the scans because they already knew the other two were girls
> 
> i mean OMG! You dont have enough hands for triplets!

wow now that would be a shock!!


----------



## 4magpies

mamadonna said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I would poop myself if I was having twins!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> :rofl: i'd love twins but i think dh would poop hiselfClick to expand...

It would be nice but I cant imagine it, good thing twins dont run in my family... ill be okay as long as I dont end up on clomid!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## letshaveababy

@Madly: Don't sweat it. By my third baby I was SO HUGE, even I was making pregnant jokes about myself! It's normal for you to get a bigger baby bump sooner, that's what I was told by my doctor.

@Tequila: Welcome! My mom just had her 4th baby when she was 39 years old (My little sister is 3 now). She is my half sister, and my mom and her husband's first and only LO together. I'm glad to hear that you are optimistic about your BFP! :happydance:

BTW: DH just dropped off lunch to me at work and said sorry about last night... :cry: made me cry a little, but happy :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG A SURPRISE THIRD :baby: NOMORENUMBERS THEN I WOULD POOP MYSELF :rofl:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

madly, i have read somewhere that you do get bigger a lot quicker with your second pregnancy, i am sure it is just that

with my first i couldnt sleep on my stomach from like 7 weeks because it felt really uncomfortable, wouldnt say it was painful just didnt feel right


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know, that is a MASSIVE shock!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

yeah I suppose I mean its more uncomfortable and sore when I do than painful!

I think maybe its just that....second baby early bump!

Gosh I dont think am going to be able to keep this lo a secret for much longer!


----------



## mamadonna

MADLYTTC said:


> OMG A SURPRISE THIRD :baby: NOMORENUMBERS THEN I WOULD POOP MYSELF :rofl:

yep.it would be a big enough suprise at your scan but at least you have a litlle time to get used to the idea,can you imagine giving birth thinking there was only 1 or 2 and ending up with 3,it would be like the begining of the film me myself and irene lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

. . .not as much as a shock a another friend of mine, didnt even know she was pregnant, went to the loo with really bad stomach cramps, thought she had the runs, went to loo and out popped her son!

i saw her the week before, she was as skinny as ever! its amazing really the human body! she was in such shock the wole family was!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

mamadonna - she only found out she was having three when they pulled him out of her! i mean crazy! i dont know how i would react to that!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Just warned DH from the looks of our neighbours earlier trying to work out if we are with :baby: or not we might just make it to 12wks and even then people might start to give me that questioning `is she preggo or did she just get fatter` look!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

madly - start scoffing down doughnuts in the garden and at the office, there will be no question then lol lol lol


----------



## mamadonna

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> . . .not as much as a shock a another friend of mine, didnt even know she was pregnant, went to the loo with really bad stomach cramps, thought she had the runs, went to loo and out popped her son!
> 
> i saw her the week before, she was as skinny as ever! its amazing really the human body! she was in such shock the wole family was!

omg,i heard of that happening b4 thats crazy,you wouldnt have anything read for the lo

and your friend with the triplets must of been in a total state of shock!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: I might have too esp at work.....omg I work in a prison and my security belt wont fit so well soon...crap! I might just have to spend all day breathing in :loopy:

When my mum was heavy expecting me her friend came round to visit and she commented to my mum how she couldnt stop weeing (my mum was 18yrs old and I was her 1st baby) She had my mum accompany her to the toilet to see just how much she was peeing (dont ask :) ) It was then that my mum realised her friends waters had broken and she was in labour! He friend didnt even know she was pregnant and theres her and my mum going through pregnancy together and her not putting an ounce of weight on but giving birth days before my mum had me!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh wow how strange is that madly! you see if i popped one out tomorrow i would love it because i really really want another baby but some people are just not in the right place at all! 

dont know whats worse, expecting none and getting one or expecting one and getting mutliples??? at least with one you could handle that by yourself whilst dh still works but 2 or 3??? i think i onlly want one at a time now, making me tired just thinking of it!


----------



## mrsmmm

I've only seen on TV where people do not know they are preggo and have a baby. That's crazy. I think it would be lovely to not gain weight.


----------



## mamadonna

i would hate not knowing you'd miss out on so much,scans baby bumps listening to babies heart beat,ur other half feeling baby move for the first time,the list goes on


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

the thing is i wouldnt give up feeling my baby kick for the whole world - even not putting on the 2.5 stone that i did with my ds, the memories i have of scans, baby showers, growing belly and funnily enough hated the attention whilst it was happening but actually secretly enjoyed it, you know people asking you how far along you are etc etc i got free stuff from lush because i went christmas shopping with a massive bump and bought loads of stuff for other people, they aked awww you pampering yourself, er nope, they chased after me with a few left over goodies to enjoy! (think it was the od ends from them cutting those massive blocks but still!)

its things like that that these women miss out on, its actually quite sad when you think about it xkx


----------



## mamadonna

yeah nomorenumbers its such a special time,i put on 4 stone but i would change any of it


----------



## SweetJennie

I would love love love to get preggers with twins. There are a LOT of twins in my mom's family. 12 sets of twins and 1 set of triplets so I have my fingers crossed! lol


----------



## mamadonna

it usually runs on the mothers side


----------



## letshaveababy

My mom was pregnant with twins twice. (both natural)

First time she m/c at 16 wks, and second time she delivered one stillborn. 

My little brother, who is now 14, is the twin that survived. 

Since twins normally skip a generation, my kids have a very good chance of twins. :haha: Since I am TTC #4, I'm really hoping it skips a generation! :dohh:


----------



## SweetJennie

lol Lets. Yeah I heard that as well about it skipping. My aunts are identical twins but none of their sisters had twins. My cousin is expecting twins so the generation skipping def seems to run in our family.


----------



## sequeena

My grandfather was a twin... missed my mum and my sister. I wonder if it'll be me that gets the twins?

I just want a :bfp: and a bean that sticks. Nothing else matters.


----------



## Sooz

There is only one set of twins in my family (mothers side) and none in DH's. The twins are my cousins.


----------



## Navy2mom

letshaveababy said:


> *Navy - You and I are both TTC #4! Do people around you tell you you're crazy for wanting another one? *
> 
> I get told that all the time, haha. I used to take offence to it, but now I realize that you DO have to have a little crazy in you to want to have 4 kids.. :rofl:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support everyone. I really need that right now. I haven't told anyone that we are TTC, so it's hard to confide in anyone right now when I just wanna spill the beans, but can't!! :dohh:

I do get told that DH and I are Nuts for wanting another baby.....our close friends know and my family knows we are trying to have another Baby but DH's side don't know cuz they just put a negitive turn on everything DH.....They don't even know i had my Tubes Reversed in March!! In May my SIL looked at me and said for once it won't be you pregnant and getting the attention(they are adopting)....my MIL just smiled and I bit my lip looked at my husband and thought to myself wait until I get my BFP and we drop the news that we are adding another blessing!!! But that is how my In-laws are they are negitive people when it's not happening for them or their way!!


----------



## Navy2mom

letshaveababy said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> i'm trying for number 6!!:wacko:
> 
> That is awesome mamadonna!!! I wish I could afford to have 6 kids. DH says we should go for it anyway, he wants as many as I can push out! :rofl:
> 
> 4 is a good number for now, OMG I cannot wait to have another one. I'm so into this whole TTC thing now, and looking at baby gear (which we got rid of ALL our stuff b/c we didn't want to keep it around), that I am so tempted to go out and buy stuff.... :dohh:
> 
> Good thing I have friends and family that have babies that I can buy for! :shrug:Click to expand...

OMG!! i have seen some very cute baby clothes and items.....I am right there with you!!LOL:haha: It is a good thing i have friends and family having babies right now cuz we also got rid of all our baby stuff!!
I also come from a big family...my father has 3 counting me and my mother had 7 kids counting me but i only grow up with my 3 younger sibs from my mother. so altogether there is 9 kids counting me!! CONFUSING ,I know!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Can anyone give me some advice? Just went to the loo and found am spotting slightly. I am due to O this week and instead i have this? Very light pinkish discharge. Any thoughts?


----------



## letshaveababy

I do get told that DH and I are Nuts for wanting another baby.....our close friends know and my family knows we are trying to have another Baby but DH's side don't know cuz they just put a negitive turn on everything DH.....They don't even know i had my Tubes Reversed in March!! In May my SIL looked at me and said for once it won't be you pregnant and getting the attention(they are adopting)....my MIL just smiled and I bit my lip looked at my husband and thought to myself wait until I get my BFP and we drop the news that we are adding another blessing!!! But that is how my In-laws are they are negitive people when it's not happening for them or their way!![/QUOTE]

Okay now it's getting weird... That is EXACTLY how DH's family is! That is amazing how much you and I have in common. My inlaws are very negative people, SIL's included. They don't think for one second that we should have any more children, and believe me, they way we have been treated, they are going to be the last to know when we get our :bfp:. 

My family is very supportive of us, always has been. I haven't told anyone about us TTC yet, but we are only trying for these next 2 months and then not again until Jan/Feb, so I don't see a point right now.


----------



## Navy2mom

letshaveababy said:


> Okay now it's getting weird... That is EXACTLY how DH's family is! That is amazing how much you and I have in common. My inlaws are very negative people, SIL's included. They don't think for one second that we should have any more children, and believe me, they way we have been treated, they are going to be the last to know when we get our :bfp:.
> My family is very supportive of us, always has been. I haven't told anyone about us TTC yet, but we are only trying for these next 2 months and then not again until Jan/Feb, so I don't see a point right now.

WOW that is weird!! We have until March 2011 to TTC our little bean.....DH is in the Military and has to leave for a little bit for work. SO we will be on a TTC break during that time. I am really hoping we have a BFP by Dec. / Jan.


----------



## mrsmmm

DaretoDream said:


> Can anyone give me some advice? Just went to the loo and found am spotting slightly. I am due to O this week and instead i have this? Very light pinkish discharge. Any thoughts?

Could be ovulation spotting. I saw a thread on here about that this week.:hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

Thanks mrsmmm - guess we better get busy!!


----------



## Spunky

DaretoDream said:


> Thanks mrsmmm - guess we better get busy!!

The spotting and temp dip I would agree with ovulation. You'll know if temp goes up tomorrow, but get busy tonight!! :haha:


----------



## babywearinmum

Hi everyone been away on hols so will go through thread and update later :thumbup:


Still no O from me :growlmad: so September better be my month! :growlmad:

Dare sounds like O to me too hunny, I usually get spotting round a big O :happydance:


Hope you are all well


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ugh, I'm sick again. I have a runny nose that just came out of no where :-( I feel so out this month. No symptoms, nothing :-(


----------



## PeanutBean

You never know, the runny nose could be a symptom. :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Lol, welllll now that I think about it, it did come on all of a sudden and I had a sore throat for one day which is unusual :blush: Maybe they are symptoms....


----------



## DaretoDream

Thanks girls online i found lots of sites that confirm everything bnb said- and that it means you're highly fertile. So we dtd! And will continue. It means apparently that i'm RIGHT about to O! So all the sites said start :sex:!


----------



## mrsmmm

Dare, yes!!! Get to BD'ing!!! DH had a tooth ache last night so no BD for us. I told him today, Friday, and Sunday he has no choice if I have to pull the tooth myself. lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Go go go!

lol Mrs!


----------



## Shey

That is great news Dare! hope you get your :bfp: soon.

asfm I have to wait til Saturday to :sex: again as the BF is .out of town and wont be back til then


----------



## mrsmmm

PeanutBean said:


> Go go go!
> 
> lol Mrs!

A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do. :haha: I prewarned him this morning so he doesn't come home :shrug: looking at me like I'm :wacko:. Will be more like :grr: if he doesn't get it. I might need a more direct tactic :flasher: with him. Poor DH is :confused: sometimes. I'll have to use my :ninja: skills and get him :drunk:. Determined to catch this egg. :spermy:

Seriously. :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Go Girls catch that eggy :spermy:


----------



## Duffy

Hi ladies just catching up with the thread, I could have sworn I ordered my ovulation sticks for my monitor but I didn't so I just did it now, hopefully it will get here next week so if the witch does snap me I'll have that to look forward to  

If I don't start and get my positive well thats that lol. 

Hows everyone doing this month?


----------



## letshaveababy

I am really confused with my :witch: these days. 

I got AF on August 14, and then brown spotting yesterday, and I'm pretty sure she's back today! Cramping, and it's dark red (not bright red like normal). 

I'm not understanding my body right now.. Does this mean that I didn't Ov at all this month? Anyone have this problem, or opinions on why this may be?


----------



## loopylollipop

mrsmmm said:


> Dare, yes!!! Get to BD'ing!!! DH had a tooth ache last night so no BD for us. I told him today, Friday, and Sunday he has no choice if I have to pull the tooth myself. lol

LMAO right with ya Mrs:thumbup::thumbup:

Night shifts are seriously hampering activities at this end. Poor OH not sleeping well without me - ahhhhhh i hear you say - but unfortunately this means he is knackered.

Right about to o, last bd on monday night so am hoping those little suckers have some staying power cos nothin last night, despite my trying, and now he is outside fixing my car.

Service me, not the car!! Arghhh

so this month prob not my month


----------



## mrsmmm

Loopy, he's got a terrible toothache and wasn't able to get into the doc before Friday. I told him we're going to have to work through the pain. I know that sounds so terrible and selfish, but I hate the thought of not even trying!


----------



## mamadonna

it mite help him take his mind off the pain :shrug:


----------



## DaretoDream

any ladies have multiple kinds of cm during the day? Today around noon when i went to the loo was very eggwhite like- VERY stretchy. However now is just creamy. Thoughts? That might sound like a really stupid question... but i'm very serious! What would you record your cm like today?


----------



## taylor&bryson

I think I see a very faint line this morning, I would be at 11 dpo I had some light bleeding the 26th and 27th, I work till 4 this afternoon and I am thinking about taking another test after work because tomorrow morning seems forever and away!!! I am shaking I am so nervous:sick:


----------



## babywearinmum

I have updated the list :thumbup: let me know if I have missed anyone.

Well im back on the soy but upped the amount to see if it will bring on ov, september is supposed to be my month so it better work! :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hiya ladies, 4/5 dpo over here, not sure how i am feeling this month, had dh not been ill on monday preventing us from bding then i would probably be feeling really really positive this month but hmmmm we bd about the same as we have done all these previous months and missing that final important bd sesh so i am thinking it didnt happen those months so why would it work this month?

not too upset about it, still pleased that i ovulated and at the same time as last month so at least i can schedule a bit better next month, just argh, wish time would fast forward so af can come and we can try again xkx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I had a child jump on my lap today and his bum went right into my uterus....I've been feeling sick since then :sick:


----------



## madcatwoman

taylor&bryson said:


> I think I see a very faint line this morning, I would be at 11 dpo I had some light bleeding the 26th and 27th, I work till 4 this afternoon and I am thinking about taking another test after work because tomorrow morning seems forever and away!!! I am shaking I am so nervous:sick:

i had a faint line at 10DPO, if i were you hold out till tomorrow morning, because your line could be even fainter if you take another test this afternoon, always use early morning urine for the best result!


----------



## mamadonna

Ozzieshunni said:


> I had a child jump on my lap today and his bum went right into my uterus....I've been feeling sick since then :sick:

hope your feeling ok hun x


----------



## mrsmmm

FX for the possible BFP. Test again. Hope you get a strong one soon.

Ozz- Feel better, hun!

DH and I did not BD last night. He got home after 1 am from work. I couldn't keep my eyes open more than 2 min without falling asleep. I was even late for work because I forgot my alarm. What a way to start off my ov.


----------



## DaretoDream

Taylor i hope it's your month!

Ozzie i'm so sorry ! But that is kind of silly!! :) 

And mrsmmm- hey, at least you got that day in!!! it's important! i'm proud of you. :) 


My temp started going back up so i'm assuming i either just O'd or am doing it right now- either way we've been bding since we saw that ovulation spotting so i'm hopeful.


----------



## Shey

Appearently I O' early. Can that even happen?


----------



## letshaveababy

Yesterday and today I seem to have a super-hero sense of smell. My supervisor walked in both mornings and right away I could smell cigarette smoke on her. Now, I don't smoke, so it's easy for me to smell, but I have worked in this office for 2 months now, and this is the first time I have smelt it. 

Also, I can smell coffee. There has always been a coffee pot brewing in this office, and the one I was in before this, but I have never smelt the coffee while just sitting here working... 

Am I making up symptoms? Or is this something worth mentioning? Also, brown/dark red spotting/when I wipe that lasted 2 days. 

I DO NOT know my cycle at all, as it has been crazy all year.


----------



## DaretoDream

shey- i guess so because you did!! :)


----------



## tequila

Hello all

OH and I both sick at the moment so no BDing for us at the moment! Ive bought some OPKs and some HPTs from Amazon which arrived today. Im CD12 so Ive tried the OPK today (instructions tell you to start on day 11) its come back negative so Im not going to worry too much about BDing tonight!

According to one ovulation calendar Ive used, I should O on Saturday, so Im hoping the test will be positive when I use it tomorrow. Hopefully we will both be better by then and we can get back down to it!

Does anyone else use OPKs for this? I was adamant I wouldnt do this and that I wouldnt become obsessed with it all, but weve only been TTC for 2 weeks and Im already worrying about when I O!


----------



## want2bemum

I


----------



## want2bemum

I have ordered some today as well....only been trying a couple of wks and said I wouldn't get obsess with it lol...... how exciting though! Hope you feel better soon :o)


----------



## DaretoDream

We are going to order opks next cycle if we dont' get our bfp this cycle. :)


----------



## mrsmmm

I've used opks the past two months. It just makes me feel better to know when I am ov'ing. 

Letshaveababy- I get super star smell when I'm ov'ing. Like right now, I can smell coffee from my coffee cup on the other side of my desk. I can smell my co-worker's lotion. So, I know I'm getting close.


----------



## tequila

Its interesting to become aware of my cycle after so many years of suppressing it or ignoring it.

I just hope OH and I are better in time for me getting a positive on my OPK! Ive not noticed any symptoms though, but Im only the third cycle in since I came off the pill so things are only just settled down really.

I love the positivity on this thread though! Would be great if we all got what we wanted!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:rofl: It was kinda funny, but damn it hurt when he did it! I literally doubled over in pain. That's never happened before!


----------



## Shey

haha thanks Dare!


----------



## loopylollipop

its 'O' DAY...

and where is OH??????????

STILL fixing my car !!!!!!!!!:grr::grr::grr::trouble::trouble: Its been playing up forever...WHY NOW?????:gun::gun::gun::gun::saywhat::saywhat::saywhat:


----------



## PeanutBean

Has he not been fixing your car for like a week now? :rofl:


----------



## Sooz

I've ordered more OPK's today as I am told I could Ov at anytime (or not at all) on my first cycle off of BCP. 

Yesterdays OPK didn't even have a test line, just the control line, and todays had a faint test line (still very -tive though) but one that was clearly visible (i.e. not an evap.). So I am feeling I could be a bit more positive about things happening this cycle now....is this a good sign?


----------



## sequeena

I don't actually want to ttc this month :(
God what's wrong with me lately :(


----------



## mrsmmm

Stress of ttc is a buzz kill, S. Dh is in so much pain w/ his tooth. His mouth is now swollen. Poor thing has appt tomorrow. I told him "I know you don't like to know when I'm ov'ing so u don't feel pressured, but we have 3 days left." He said he won't be able to unless he gets pain relief. #$&*[email protected]@!$%7*?%%%#$%**?!!!!! Potty mouth screams in my head. I can't force the man.


----------



## Duffy

mrsmmm said:


> Stress of ttc is a buzz kill, S. Dh is in so much pain w/ his tooth. His mouth is now swollen. Poor thing has appt tomorrow. I told him "I know you don't like to know when I'm ov'ing so u don't feel pressured, but we have 3 days left." He said he won't be able to unless he gets pain relief. #$&*[email protected]@!$%7*?%%%#$%**?!!!!! Potty mouth screams in my head. I can't force the man.

I feel his pain I'm a runner up in the tooth pain myself, are they going to pull his tooth? Tylanal helps me and sometimes a warm cloth on my face, hopefully they will give him anitbotics to take the infection away (assuming he has one?) and that will take the pain away  

I forced my man two nights ago promised him he could have all the wow he wanted after (computer game).................


----------



## taylor&bryson

So I did something stupid...I hate waiting so I took a first response at 4:45pm got a faint line again then slammed a pop and took another test 40 minutes later, BFN!!!


----------



## Spunky

Duffy said:


> mrsmmm said:
> 
> 
> Stress of ttc is a buzz kill, S. Dh is in so much pain w/ his tooth. His mouth is now swollen. Poor thing has appt tomorrow. I told him "I know you don't like to know when I'm ov'ing so u don't feel pressured, but we have 3 days left." He said he won't be able to unless he gets pain relief. #$&*[email protected]@!$%7*?%%%#$%**?!!!!! Potty mouth screams in my head. I can't force the man.
> 
> I feel his pain I'm a runner up in the tooth pain myself, are they going to pull his tooth? Tylanal helps me and sometimes a warm cloth on my face, hopefully they will give him anitbotics to take the infection away (assuming he has one?) and that will take the pain away
> 
> I forced my man two nights ago promised him he could have all the wow he wanted after (computer game).................Click to expand...

LOL LOL I never thought about rewarding with computer games! My husband has two hour time limits and finally cancelled his wow account, only has 2 other computer games he plays reglarly though. Good bribe! I may steal it!


----------



## mrsmmm

T&B - Just wait till tomorrow, Hun. Hugs.

Duffy, I'm almost posititve he got an infection. They won't pull the tooth because it has a root canal in it. The infection has to be in the gum.


----------



## loopylollipop

mrsmmm said:


> T&B - Just wait till tomorrow, Hun. Hugs.
> 
> Duffy, I'm almost posititve he got an infection. They won't pull the tooth because it has a root canal in it. The infection has to be in the gum.

It surely sounds like infection, oh bless him. Could we drug him??!!

Given tooth abcesses and all this car fixin lark , oh and the computer games how the hell does anyone get knocked up around here??

Peanut - it only seems like a week - two days, but two CRUCIAL days. sat on the computer on nights right now waiting to get bleeped, whilst watching my ticker slide from ovulation day to 1dpo. Soul destroying. 
And the emoticons dont work here... humph. 
At least I shouldnt be frantically testing again soon as very unlikely will have caught the eggy, reckon peaked too soon. Bum.
Good luck girls, hope the rest of ya have more success than the gals who have DH away, in pain, fixing and gaming......


----------



## loopylollipop

taylor&bryson said:


> So I did something stupid...I hate waiting so I took a first response at 4:45pm got a faint line again then slammed a pop and took another test 40 minutes later, BFN!!!


OOOhhhh still sounds promising!! FIngers crossed!!


----------



## Duffy

loopylollipop said:


> mrsmmm said:
> 
> 
> T&B - Just wait till tomorrow, Hun. Hugs.
> 
> Duffy, I'm almost posititve he got an infection. They won't pull the tooth because it has a root canal in it. The infection has to be in the gum.
> 
> It surely sounds like infection, oh bless him. Could we drug him??!!
> 
> Given tooth abcesses and all this car fixin lark , oh and the computer games how the hell does anyone get knocked up around here??
> 
> Peanut - it only seems like a week - two days, but two CRUCIAL days. sat on the computer on nights right now waiting to get bleeped, whilst watching my ticker slide from ovulation day to 1dpo. Soul destroying.
> And the emoticons dont work here... humph.
> At least I shouldnt be frantically testing again soon as very unlikely will have caught the eggy, reckon peaked too soon. Bum.
> Good luck girls, hope the rest of ya have more success than the gals who have DH away, in pain, fixing and gaming......Click to expand...

I feel for the poor guy can they give him medication to take the infection away its not a permit thing but when the pains goes your feel a hella lot better. :hugs:

Hahaha DAM COMPUTER, you know what I do I take his keyboard and mouse and run....................... but sometimes times that can cause a reaction I don't want lol. :happydance: But we always end up beding cuz then he feels guilty!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hello ladies how are we all today, not feeling too positive, pre af bloating has started right on time, i know bloating can be a sign but i get it every month :( not out yet but definately not getting my hopes up . . .. 

anyone almost close to testing/have tested today? any developments from faint bfps?


----------



## Duffy

I can test in a bout a week, yay!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oo good luck!


----------



## mrsmmm

Well ladies, DH went to dentist. Dentist told him to go to hospital. Hospital cut out his tooth. He will be toothless (luckily it's the big tooth next to the wolfie pointie one) so you can't see it right away. He has to wait 60 days before the gum will heal. The infection got to his jaw bone. Nasty stuff!!!! I'm not supposed to ov till sunday, but getting very dark pos lines today. Yes, neg opks all day. Just got first pos now. I told him he'll just have to survive through it because we've got to bd. There's no way around it. He said the pain is less now that the tooth is out. So, now I just have to wait 10 more hours till he is out of work. A BFP will be nothing less than a miracle with this mess going on! Sorry to ramble.


----------



## letshaveababy

Mrs - What a horrible ordeal!! I just had a wisdom tooth out last month and it got infected.. Ended up missing a week of work because of the pain pills they put me on. Tooth pain has got to be the WORST pain, and especially when it got right to the jaw bone. I feel sorry for your DH. 

Is he okay with BD through the pain? fx'd for you!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gosh Ladies sounds like your men are going through the mill this month :(

Goodluck and oodles of :dust: coming your way!


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies, havnt been in here in a while....i c some got there bfp's and congrats! 


as for me i think im right about to O...last cycle was 38 days and think i o'd on about cd 18 or 18....something like that well im on cd 14 or 15 now and geting the almost ewcm now. so im thinking i will be o-ing any day now.....i hope it catches so i dont have a middle of summer baby


----------



## mrsmmm

Lets - He's fine with it. Not to be too graphic, but if he's behind me standing it won't hurt too much on his face.


----------



## DaretoDream

Ladies i feel very confused this month. Finding ewcm a lot- but in it sometimes it's streaked with blood. But if you wipe again it's gone. It's ONLY in the cm. Almost worried there is something wrong with me. :(


----------



## mrsmmm

Dare this is the only thing I could find that didn't say you had cancer or would die. Ugh. Sometimes websites can be so extreme.

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/bleeding-ovulation.html


----------



## sma1588

i have heard about some women who get streaks when O-ing, some women get this and some dont. if u havnt had this before i would send the doc a message to make sure its ok


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

so excited!!!!! I took my last pill of clomid last night and now I am waiting to OV for the FIRST TIME EVER!! I will start testing in a few days, but man oh man I hope the clomid works....I'm very confident, as was my doctor....so keep your fingers crossed ladies!! really hope I OV and that the sperm catches the egg and I get my BFP!!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cry: I just tested with a FRER and got a :bfn: Ugh! I'm so tired of trying and trying and seeing that one line! I'm getting some cramping and I just know :witch: is on her way. She hasn't shown yet, but I'm expecting it today :-(


----------



## xlivix

Hi all...
very confused... took tests yesturday (day before period) and got a faint positive on tescos test, i then got a boots test and clear blue test, both faint positives... my internet sensitive hcg stips arrived so i took 2 of them, and nothing came up...
i tested this morning, and clear blue was a faint positive, boots was fainter than yesturday, and i took 3 hcg strips, and this time 3 faint lines came up.....
not getting hopes up just yet, because i had a chemical pregnancy last month, im going to test again in the morning, im sure that will determine it... and then again on monday if lines were still there....will keep u all posted...
good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh ozzie im sorry, fingers crossed that she doesnt come xkx

getting cramping, lots of cm and bloating but i get a variation of that every month so not feeling all that hopeful this month either :( having a low day today i think, its my wedding annivesary tomorrow so at least tomorrow will be a good day! xkx


----------



## fluterby429

I'm out ladies...AF showed up 2 days early. I'm out of the TTC game for over a year now. DH leaves for Iraq next Sunday. I wish you all well and much baby dust


----------



## Cajadaem

grrrr, CD32 today, and still waiting for AF, i know for sure she is coming, damn annoying AF pain, no mistaking it, i have quite painful periods, so i know shes heading for me!!! normally a 31 day cyle before the pill, but after only having 1 period so far after coming off cerazette i dont know when to expect the next. i ov'd on cd21-22 this cycle which is late for me as its usually cd13, and apparently time of ovulation can alter from cycle to cycle but the leutal phase is always the same, so on that assumption i am possible not due AF untill tuesday or wednesday. we will see, but i know she is coming, i just want her to hurry up now so we can start the next cycle


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw sorry to all the ladies who are waiting for af and getting bfns i hate that too

i also hate the following:

i had a dream last night that my and dh were taking an hpt (me not him lol) and i couldnt bring myself to look at it because i was scared that it would be bfn, well dh sits with test and then suddenly runs in screaming bfp bfp bfp!!! totally thought it was real, i woke up feeling really happy and suddenly thought nope cant have been real as dh wouldnt know what bfp means . . . . . then felt really sad :(

argh! needing to wee alot and keep having to get up in the night but i think its where i am drinking loads before bed time not going to put that one down as a sign either . . . .argh!


----------



## gilz82

Hi girls I'm back :haha:

Far too tired to read back through all the posts I've missed in the past fortnight so I'll just say

Congraulations to any new :bfp:s

FX'd to all in the TWW :dust:

And hang on in to all the ladies waiting for OV

Personally I'm cd21 no idea if I ov'd on holiday or not. Certainly had plenty of :sex: but not sure if it'll turn out to just have been fun or baby making :blush:

:hugs: and oodles of :dust:


----------



## mrsmmm

Welcome back, Gilz. I'm done ov. I can't believe it came so early. DH and I did BD, but he couldn't errrr.....go. Side effect of the meds for his mouth....hard as a rock and that's it. So pissed I could cry. So, there will be no 2ww for me this month. Can I just skip to af now?


----------



## Spunky

:hugs: mrsmmm


----------



## Damita

Congrats to all the ladies you got :bfp: I'm just on my first day of TWW..


----------



## gilz82

mrsmmm said:


> Welcome back, Gilz. I'm done ov. I can't believe it came so early. DH and I did BD, but he couldn't errrr.....go. Side effect of the meds for his mouth....hard as a rock and that's it. So pissed I could cry. So, there will be no 2ww for me this month. Can I just skip to af now?

Aw hon I'm sorry. Totally agree, I wish you could just go straight to af if you weren't pregnant. 

:hugs:


----------



## mrsmmm

Thank you for your :hugs: ....just feel so down about ttc.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Join the club mrsmmm :hugs: :cry:


----------



## loopylollipop

mrsmmm said:


> Thank you for your :hugs: ....just feel so down about ttc.

awww sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

at least MrMmmm will be fixed for next cycle:thumbup:


----------



## mrsmmm

Loopy, that smade me smile. I know I'm being selfish. Dh did lose a tooth yesterday. Meanwhile I complain he couldn't go....oy, makes me sound horrible. Thanks for the pma


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks girls for the advice.

Feeling much better today. Thinking i'm Oing for real today with the jump in temp and LOADS of ewcm today. I'm assuming the blood was a really good sign for me- because i haven't had that before or the tons of ewcm. Now i just gotta go :sex: a bit today to make sure we catch it!

Good luck to all you girlies!


----------



## loopylollipop

mrsmmm said:


> Loopy, that smade me smile. I know I'm being selfish. Dh did lose a tooth yesterday. Meanwhile I complain he couldn't go....oy, makes me sound horrible. Thanks for the pma


Mrsmmm, my OH has same prob other night, wasnt too worried as o has already prob passed but inside was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO try try try!! I felt a bit selfish as he was dead on his feet after sorting my life out for me. SO am trying to be grateful an writing this month off x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Update from me:

Still cramping, no sign of AF. When I cramp, my boobs hurt :shrug: :haha: I keep checking for AF! fx'd this is a sign! I got a :bfn: test yesterday morning.


----------



## gilz82

Afternoon girls :flower:

I'm feeling really crap today :cry:, it's a mixture of holiday blues made much worse by the fact that my OH has just left and that's him away for another 12 days.

I had almost forgotten how nice was to spend so much time together, so the fortnight on holiday was awesome but certainly back to reality with a bump.

How's everyone else doing?

:dust:

Oh also do any of you guys have a CBFM? I'm thinking of getting one after this cycle but wasn't sure if they were as helpful as they seem


----------



## DaretoDream

gilz hun i'm so sorry you're down today. :hugs: I've been wondering about the cbfm as well- if i don't get my bfp this cycle we're so getting some sort of opk next cycle.


----------



## mrsmmm

Good afternoon. Dh and I did BD today. It's at least 24 hrs post ovulation so I'm not going to ss or hold my breath for this month at all. Kinda depressing but kinda nice to relax even though I don't want to admit it.

:dust: to all in 2ww.


----------



## DaretoDream

mrsmmm i have a feeling my last bd was about the same. After O. I'm just trying to stay positive- and you should too! We GOT it is what i'm going to say.

Good job!


----------



## mrsmmm

Awwww :hugs: It would serve my ego if we caught it this time. All my planning the past 2 months did me no good so maybe a random bd is the ticket. Pma.


----------



## gilz82

FX'd daretodream and mrsmmm

My approach this month was totally relaxed as we were away when I think I should ov. But I've decided I'm going to get a CBFM because I'm just not convinced of the results I'm getting with opk's. 

Hopefully it'll help maximise our chances especially with my OH being away so much. 

:dust:


----------



## molly85

Hey girls FF thinks 17 dponot feeling very AFfy just need to pee alot it feels. andsleepy but i'v had a busy fewdays campingandgoingto a huge steam ralley. forgot my thyroxine and citalopram and dnt feel stressy. Might be forced to test tomorrow


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzieshunni said:


> Update from me:
> 
> Still cramping, no sign of AF. When I cramp, my boobs hurt :shrug: :haha: I keep checking for AF! fx'd this is a sign! I got a :bfn: test yesterday morning.

good luck, am hoping this is a good sign for you :flower::flower:


----------



## mrsmmm

FX for you, Ozzie!

Before TTC, I never thought about the glass of wine I would have with dinner. I never speculated on the benefits of tomato soup. My daily multi-vitamin was "good enough." I didn't know what Vitex was or cared. I didn't track my CP or SS. I've had it! I want to be normal again. Can I just be pg so this can end?????


----------



## letshaveababy

:hugs: mrsmmm.... It will happen for you yet. PMA going out your way, I am feeling great today, so I have extra to give you!! 

You will get your :bfp: soon, hun. You definitely deserve it. :hugs2:


----------



## mrsmmm

thank you very much, Lets. It's just so funny how the little things get on your nerves after a while. I've had tomato soup 3x this week. I usually only have soup once a week, but I didn't go grocery shopping till today so I was low on options. I can't believe tomato soup sent me over the edge. :haha:


----------



## Spunky

I miss the days too where I wasn't checking the toilet paper to see if I had cm or playing with it (ewww) to see if it stretched or not. Or worried if we were having too much or too little sex. Or if it's an ok time of the month for a drink after a long week. I think I'll be even more of a wreck pregnant though! Did I remember my vitamins? Should I really have that 2 or 3rd dessert? Am I gaining too much weight? Too little (haha, like that's going to happen :haha: )? But I walk around smiling during the tww wondering if I just might be pregnant...until AF hits, then back to drinking and depressed and the cycle begins again.


----------



## mrsmmm

I do that too in the 2ww.


----------



## sma1588

me to, i dont even have to type it all cuz u just said it all the exact way i think it all the time


----------



## molly85

Ditto sat on the sofa trying to get going for work and thinkingthis time next year theonly reason I might be up is to change a nappy or do a feed. lol Longest LP ever me thinks if I ddnt O last cycle.NowI desperatly want to test lol


----------



## gilz82

mrsmmm said:


> FX for you, Ozzie!
> 
> Before TTC, I never thought about the glass of wine I would have with dinner. I never speculated on the benefits of tomato soup. My daily multi-vitamin was "good enough." I didn't know what Vitex was or cared. I didn't track my CP or SS. I've had it! I want to be normal again. Can I just be pg so this can end?????

Oh so agree with you Mrsmmm...

This TTC carry on has made me a slightly jealous person and i never was before. I'm jealous of people with children, people who are pregnant and jealous of the people who manage to take TTC in there stride without turning into a loony :loopy: like me :blush:


----------



## xlivix

:bfp: :happydance:
after 9 tests including a digi im ready to beleive it lol woohoo!! :)
good luck to everybody else hope this is your month!!!!! xxx


----------



## leopardprint

xlivix said:


> :bfp: :happydance:
> after 9 tests including a digi im ready to beleive it lol woohoo!! :)
> good luck to everybody else hope this is your month!!!!! xxx

Yey Congratulations :happydance: xxx


----------



## babywearinmum

xlivix said:


> :bfp: :happydance:
> after 9 tests including a digi im ready to beleive it lol woohoo!! :)
> good luck to everybody else hope this is your month!!!!! xxx

Congratulations!! :happydance:

Will add it to the list sweet! :hugs:


----------



## babywearinmum

Hope everyone is ok, haven't been on much as I have been so down as I still haven't ov'd :(

My chart is a mess and I just want it to come!!


----------



## gilz82

Congratulations xlivix :happydance:

:hugs: babywearinmum, is there anything else you can try to hurry things along?


----------



## babywearinmum

gilz82 said:


> Congratulations xlivix :happydance:
> 
> :hugs: babywearinmum, is there anything else you can try to hurry things along?


Well I have taken soy again but upped the dose and my temps are up and down now so not sure whats going on.

DD slept all night last night too so hoping that has helped.

:hugs: thanks hun


----------



## madcatwoman

hey ive just noticed theres 6BFPs, congratulations to all the new BFP'ers!! x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw congrats on the bfp xlivix! 

feelig very positive one minute and very frustrated the next, i am so used to thinking that things might have gone well this month and then getting af that i dont really know what to do with myself, every now and then i allow myself to think i am pregnant and imagining the second line sowly appearing (fully pink and within two mins though lol) i then imagine telling my husband ad how happy he will be . . . . . . .argh! PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA 

well im either going to find out on friday, as af is never late or hopefully saturday with hpt!

how is everyone else doing?

babywearing, sorry you are still not o-ing, cant imagine how frustrating that is, i think i only ovulated the last 2 cycles but at least now i can get on with it after af, i know loads of people have prob already suggested going to the doctors but they can only give you more information? sorry cant help fingers crossed that you o soon hun xkx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrats on the new :bfp:s......6 graduees so far and lots more to come ladies sending :dust: your way!


----------



## want2bemum

_Can you add me hope it is this month for us!_


----------



## PeanutBean

Congrats xlivix! Don't forget our graduates thread! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/397747-mother-all-conception-months-graduates.html


----------



## babywearinmum

want2bemum said:


> _Can you add me hope it is this month for us!_

Added you :flower:


----------



## gilz82

I was just thinking in my lunch hour, dangerous i know :blush:

But surely we must be due loads of :bfp:s this month cos based on the number of girls 6 is quite a low amount of positives so far.

Trying to dig out my PMA again plus i bought a CBFM last night so if i'm out again this month i'm going to try really hard in cycle 8

:dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

gilz hon your pma already sounds promising :kiss:


----------



## taylor&bryson

I am out this month:( Had pregnancy confirmed yesterday but the pregnancy failed...ugh! I don't know rather to give up or keep trying anymore:sad2:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: I am so sorry hon :kiss:

I know everyone is different and I hope this to be a little bit of PMA right now but we had a m/c July and we got a :bfp: the very next cycle! We are about 8wks now and taking each day by day but I just wanted to say hon it can happen :hugs: dont ever give up on your dream of being a mummy again!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i'm with madly on that one hun, there are times where i want to give up but know i just cant, and you cant either. i know i cant really say anything that will help, i just hope that in the coming weeks you feel a little better about everythingxkx best of luck hun xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey everyone 3 dpo today. :) Not convinced anymore that we did it. Hoping soft cups and pre-seed comes through for me. We didn't get to bd on the actual o day. 2 days before it and one day after. Used soft cups both times though and hoping that maybe we trapped some buggers up there long enough for them to get waiting for that eggy. Someone cheer me up ok?


----------



## Duffy

Hi everyone I'm offically pregnant took a test this morning  over the moon right now....


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies :hi: hows everyone feeling today

CD10 here now and ovulation is any day now as getting the tell tale signs like cramps and cm and feeling :sick:
:dance: here we go :sex:
:spermy: :spermy: :spermy:


----------



## gilz82

MADLYTTC said:


> gilz hon your pma already sounds promising :kiss:

Thanks Madly :hugs: and yay for your sticky bean :happydance: so happy for you.

Taylor&Bryson :hugs: don't give up hon all the trying and heartache will so be worth it


----------



## DaretoDream

congrats duffy!!!! that's amazing!


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations Duffy! Two bfps today, that's great! Good luck everyone.


----------



## mrsmmm

Duffy! Hoooooooray! Great news!


----------



## mrsmmm

Dare- I'm right with you on a lack of PMA. I went for a 2 mile jog just now to clear my head. It kind of worked. While I was out just kept thinking I was dying from heat and wondered how long it would take someone to find me dead on the sidewalk. lol


----------



## molly85

Make that 3 girls


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies:) WOW Congrats on all the BFP's and I am SO sorry to hear About the loses and af's showing up :hugs: :dust: :hugs:

AFM: Sorry I have been MIA the last couple of days! So my Neuro. Appt didn't give me the news I was hoping for .... I walked out in tears and feeling so angry. So, My Neuro. says NO DRIVING for at least 6 months (and that's if the medication controls my seizures and DMV clears me after my Dr's does!!!),and then the normal safety rules ... No swimming by myself, No climbing ladders or high places,if you take a bath don't put too much water in the tub so I don't drown if I have a seizure. Dr says my first Seizure in May sounds like a partial seizure but the one I had a week ago sounds like a Generalized seizure. I am having some horrible moodiness on Kappra so my Dr is easing me on to another medication in 25mg increments and I will work my way up to 150 mg twice a day.
I was also put on Folic Acid 1 mg cuz DH and I are TTC baby #4 .... Now we are just trying to figure out the cause of what brought the seizures back...I need to call to get an appt for an EEG. Only part of the EEG that i hate is the strobe light testing....it always makes me feel weird and I start sweating with a feeling of panic or fear with my Aura. Dr said there are three causes they are going to look at for me.....one they have been seeing alot of patients that have started having seizures after getting gastric bypass(I will be 3 yrs post op in Feb 2011), second is a hormonal cause(cause both times i have sized has been either just before or just after my period) and the third is there could be something going on with my heart(I have never had anything wrong with my heart) All very scarey... so hopefully we will figure out a cause but it is likely that this is a simple return of my seizure disorder from when I was a child cuz it's gentic in my family.
I am due to Ovulate this upcoming weekend.....My FX'd that DH's Spermies find my eggie this month :):dust:


----------



## TntArs06

WOW 3 BFP's on one day! THis is amazing news. :happydance: Congrats to all the ladies. Sorry for those that got AF (damn her) and for the loses. :hugs: :dust: to everyone else.

Im in the 2ww and its driving me crazy already! :haha: Hope to join the other ladies on here with BFP's. :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Damn I gtta read backmy brain has already gone lol


----------



## loopylollipop

OMG 3 :bfp::bfp::bfp: in 1 day!!!!!!

SUper HUGE congrats to all you girls, hoping you all a happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs::hugs::hugs:

the stats are defo improving goody goody more like it:thumbup:

to those :cry: keep your PMA up it is so hard I know :flower::flower::flower:

was just wondering today why it had to be so hard...

each month work out potential mat leave, how would fit round work, how can be heavily pregnant so dont have to do Paediatric nights (nightmare :wacko:)...ho hum.

so far this month thought very little about poas, the chemical/early mc last month was too painful to go through again just yet. dtd loads but prob too early this month as think o'd later that schedule if i go by the pain etc - no opks for me this month and has been quite nice...

gilz nice to see ya back honey xxx


----------



## molly85

lol girls of all thingsOH was away this month up until O lol I have to go get a didgie me thinks


----------



## mamadonna

congrats to those with the :bfp: 3 in 1 day's just brilliant :happydance:


----------



## babywearinmum

Wahooo!!! Congrats Ladies!!! this is amazing!! I will add all your bfps!!!


----------



## molly85

lucky old thread. May blossoms here we come.


----------



## gilz82

Hey Loopy :flower:

Hope you are feeling a bit better this month hon :hugs:

It's so nice that the girls that have moved over to first tri have created a follow on thread. It'll be nice to be surrounded by friends once we all get our :bfp:s :happydance:


----------



## molly85

not going yet i wanna see a bean on a screen first.


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> not going yet i wanna see a bean on a screen first.

Ta Gilz - I know at least we have a nice place to go when those two lines appear!! Feeling much more relaxed thanks, ditched all the sticks - for now at least - and it is helping the month go alot quicker than usual. Doesnt stop me wondering this..wondering that...sure will prob start ss anytime soon! How are you doing?? :kiss:

Molly - you are welcome here as long as you want hun :flower::flower: I love seeing those little poppy seeds turn to blueberries, then raspberries its ace!! And makes me feel like having my five a day :haha::haha:


----------



## Duffy

Thank you for all the congrats ladies


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Tested again :bfn: :wacko: I hate my body!


----------



## Navy2mom

Ozzieshunni said:


> Tested again :bfn: :wacko: I hate my body!

Aww Sorry for the BFN but it's not over until AF shows so try and keep the faith sweetie:hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Yay loads of :bfp:s what a wonderful way to end a Monday :happydance:

Loopy I'm doing not too bad don't really know if I ov'd this month certainly had plenty of :sex: so fingers crossed. Had a wee wobbly earlier cos I read a post about a girl who gets positive opks and temp spikes etc and just got 3 loads of bloods done that show she's not actually oving. I was like "oh my god that could be me" :cry: 

But then I gave myself a shoogle :blush: walked the dog to clear my head.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: 

Duffy and Molly two more graduees today.....bloody brilliant!

Molly you dont have to lurk 1st tri it scares me too but do come and join us on the graduation thread!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I just wanted to share this with you guys:

So we got :bfp: our July cycle but unfortunately we m/c :cry: Due to this we didnt really TTC so this was our :sex: schedule when we got our sticky :bfp:

CD1-CD15 - NO :sex:
CD16 - :sex: X2 (early hours of morning after night out and then again when we woke up mid morning)
CD17 - :sex: PM 
CD18 - NO :sex:
CD19 - :sex: PM
CD20 - OV

So we started :sex: 4 days before OV for two days, had a days break and then :sex: the day before ov! Sounds like we had a TTC without even realising it :thumbup: it worked for us and I think sometimes too much :sex: can be just that!


----------



## Navy2mom

MADLYTTC said:


> I just wanted to share this with you guys:
> 
> So we got :bfp: our July cycle but unfortunately we m/c :cry: Due to this we didnt really TTC so this was our :sex: schedule when we got our sticky :bfp:
> 
> CD1-CD15 - NO :sex:
> CD16 - :sex: X2 (early hours of morning after night out and then again when we woke up mid morning)
> CD17 - :sex: PM
> CD18 - NO :sex:
> CD19 - :sex: PM
> CD20 - OV
> 
> So we started :sex: 4 days before OV for two days, had a days break and then :sex: the day before ov! Sounds like we had a TTC without even realising it :thumbup: it worked for us and I think sometimes too much :sex: can be just that!

WOW Thank you for sharing this with us all and I noticed your EDD is April 21st..that's my birthday :)


----------



## Sooz

Congratulations to all the ladies who got their :bfp:'s today.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks hon :hugs: 21st April seems a popular birthday.....I have had a few ladies say this to me :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Come on Molly, come chat with us. :D


----------



## mrsmmm

2 more BFPs while I wasn't looking. Great!!!! I'm so happy for you ladies.


----------



## molly85

Thanks girls.
I have just done a dogi at 9pm at night pregnant 1-2 weeks oh now believes we is pregnant lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Molly are you sure DH believes you b/c my DH didnt believe me :rofl: even though my digi said `pregnant 1-2wks` also....when I pic his face now it still makes me :lol: 

The digi advert was on tv the other day and the slogan is something like `no better way than with words` I said to DH maybe they should put a warning at the bottom of the page.....`YOUR DH MIGHT STILL NOT BELIEVE IT THOUGH` :rofl: needless to say DH wasnt impressed but he seriously didnt believe it!


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzieshunni said:


> Tested again :bfn: :wacko: I hate my body!

Yeah but you are LATE!! Thats great!!! Neg hpts mean nothin if you aint got af !! :dust::dust::dust:

Gilz - I know sweetie you can drive yourself crazy with all this stuff - I keep freaking thinking I may be menopausal WTF :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: :saywhat: drives ya loopy - hence the name:winkwink:


----------



## loopylollipop

mrsmmm said:


> 2 more BFPs while I wasn't looking. Great!!!! I'm so happy for you ladies.

I know Mrsmmm - ya cant turn yer back for a second with this fertile bunch !! Lets hope some of that baby magic rubs off x Well done gals :flower::flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Lol loopy the af before ttc was 33 days and I also thought I was going through menopause.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I though the same thing too Ladies....esp with the hot flushes :) I guess I am just a hot blooded female :rofl:


----------



## molly85

ohh i had hot flushes to weird


----------



## loopylollipop

MADLYTTC said:


> I though the same thing too Ladies....esp with the hot flushes :) I guess I am just a hot blooded female :rofl:

I dont even have any symptoms!! Thats just the thing..i just well....worry..about everything! My cycles are regular, pregnant four months ago, chemical last month..so am not likely menopausal yet! But hey...i still worry about it! :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wacko: me too hon, born worrier!


----------



## mrsmmm

You know that scene is Sex and the City 2 where Samanha takes a handful of vitamins and tosses them in her mouth for menopause? I feel like that except all mine are for ttc. The things we do for babies......


----------



## DaretoDream

mrsmmm- yeah i know what you mean. I spent all day with hub's family today. And the baby was there too- my sister in law has a baby. She was adorable. And i just enjoyed her all day long. Helped me forget about the day.

But my mil did say something about wanting a grandson while i was there! No pressure!


----------



## mrsmmm

No pressure. Riiiiiiiight.


----------



## gilz82

DaretoDream said:


> But my mil did say something about wanting a grandson while i was there! No pressure!

Have any of you guys told anyone that you are TTC?

My sister knows, but that's only because she's also TTC. But other than that we haven't told anyone.


----------



## gilmore85

we havent told anyone that we are trying, thats why this place is so good!! Think I would go mad if I didn't have anyone to talk to about all this but didn't want to tell friends and family espically if there is something wrong. This way I don't have to try and explain why its taking so long to get pregnant and it will be a nice surprise to everyone.


----------



## mamadonna

morning ladies hows every1,the :bfp: are rolling in thick n fast keep em coming this looks like its turning out to be a lucky thread,


----------



## mrsmmm

I told 2 co-workers who I am close with at work. I tell people when they ask that we are ntnp.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Another :bfn: when I tested this morning, but no AF either. Some cramping today :shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Ozzieshunni said:


> Another :bfn: when I tested this morning, but no AF either. Some cramping today :shrug:

Aw hon hopefully the hormones are just building up slowly and you'll get your :bfp: back.

Is is unusual for you to be late?

:dust:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yes it is, that's why I'm going :wacko: :rofl:


----------



## gilz82

Ozzieshunni - FX'd then that you being late is a really good sign :thumbup:

I think the :witch: is actually coming early for me. I had pink cm last month on 8DPO and i've got it again this month but it's really super pink this time like maybe the begining of af :saywhat:

Its really really weird though cos i don't get af like that, mine always goes from normal cm straight to full blown af, no spotting or working up to it.

Really starting to mis-trust everything my body does, some days i feel like it's actually working against me :grr:


----------



## DaretoDream

gilz82 said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> But my mil did say something about wanting a grandson while i was there! No pressure!
> 
> Have any of you guys told anyone that you are TTC?
> 
> My sister knows, but that's only because she's also TTC. But other than that we haven't told anyone.Click to expand...

Nah we haven't said a word- because we don't want to tell anyone, would rather surprise them all. His family will be happy- so we'll probably do something special in telling them. My family- i don't want to tell at all.


----------



## spragueac

Oh my god, oh my god, oh my god!!! I got my BFP on Sunday at midnight!!! I took two more the next morning and all positive!! I'm SOOOOOOO excited


----------



## PeanutBean

Yay congrats on another bfp!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrats hon!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats spargueac


----------



## mrsmmm

Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## spragueac

Thankyou!!!


----------



## loopylollipop

spragueac said:


> Oh my god, oh my god, oh my god!!! I got my BFP on Sunday at midnight!!! I took two more the next morning and all positive!! I'm SOOOOOOO excited

Oh wow am so pleased for you honey!!! H&H 9 months :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Congrats to the :bfp:s but I can't help :cry: ing :-( I want mine!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw congrats!

i know ozzie im the same today :( not feeling all that hopeful, i have a real pattern to cm and bloating and things before af comes and yers it is still following the pattern which to me means its a no again this month, trying to get over the hollow feeling ready to be confronted with af and to go into cycle 7 positive . . . .urgh i hate that. .. . .


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzieshunni said:


> Congrats to the :bfp:s but I can't help :cry: ing :-( I want mine!

Awww hun I know its hard ....you are late still and hopefully your :bfp: is just around the corner - look how long it took Madly to get her fully fledged :bfp: :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## loopylollipop

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> aw congrats!
> 
> i know ozzie im the same today :( not feeling all that hopeful, i have a real pattern to cm and bloating and things before af comes and yers it is still following the pattern which to me means its a no again this month, trying to get over the hollow feeling ready to be confronted with af and to go into cycle 7 positive . . . .urgh i hate that. .. . .

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh loves, your time will come. :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks lolly and peanut, i know i am not out im just in such a low mood, i think normally by now i will have taken at least one test so at least i would know that at this stage bfn, but i have purposely not bought any test because it is a waste of money and internet cheapies do my head in with their stupid slightly pink evap lines! so i have been in limbo longer than in previous months, when i get bfn yes i get upset but at least i know where to place myself, might take a test tomorrow morning, will be 11dpo, nothing is worth feeling so useless for, i have 1 internet cheapy left so perhaps i'll just pee on that lol, im thinking the not testing to af thing is not for me, sounds stupid i know but i have learnt on this journey that i am in fact - get ready to gasp - a control freak and dont like waiting! lol so yes internet cheapy for me tomorrow i think . . . .


----------



## gilz82

Fx'd crossed for your Internet cheapie tomorrow nomorenumbers :hugs:

I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed tonight. I just got my CBFM and it's far more complicated than I had imagined :blush:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha i wanted to get a clearblue monitor but was overwhelmed by the price lol! kept convincing myself that i would buy it and get pregnant before i used it . . . . sods law always works on me . . . perhaps i should get one . . tempt fate a little lol

i read some info on it and keep hearing that it takes a while to get your cycle down to a tea by which point i switched off lol x

thanks for the luck, at the very least i will now a little bit better where i stand x


----------



## gilz82

I bought one on eBay so I should be able to sell it for the same once I'm done with it. That way I'm only really paying for the sticks and I'd spend that on OPKs anyway I suppose.


----------



## mrsmmm

Awww, hugs, Lovie!!! We'll get those little beans to stick. I know what you mean about feeling down. Since DH was sick and we didn't bd at all leading to ov, I'm very down this month. Next ov will be Oct 4th and DH is out of town. We'll have to bd 2 days prior and hope for the best. Is it November yet?


----------



## gilz82

Oh mrsmmm I feel your pain. My OH works away for 12 days at a time so I think there is one month left for us this year. 

Trying not to focus on it and just stay positive.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw ladies, i guess i am fortunate that i can get dh to do his rota around me for 5 days of the month we just seem to run out of energy or one of us gets ill, this month my dh was ill on bonus bd night, i dont know, cant wait to poas hpt tomorrow morning, even if bfn will make feel less limbo-esq 

well fingers crossed time does fly, i just hate wishing my life away so will have to have more fun to make time fly . . . . . .


----------



## loopylollipop

mrsmmm said:


> Awww, hugs, Lovie!!! We'll get those little beans to stick. I know what you mean about feeling down. Since DH was sick and we didn't bd at all leading to ov, I'm very down this month. Next ov will be Oct 4th and DH is out of town. We'll have to bd 2 days prior and hope for the best. Is it November yet?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: ...if there is one thing i have learnt so far in all these months....ya never can tell :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## gilz82

Totally agree nomore, just need to keep finding other fun things to do until it's :bfp: time. 

Hopefully it won't be long for the rest of us :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Hugs to all those who need them :hugs:

I propose we all get our :bfp:s this month!! We can then all descend on bfp announcements en masse :devil:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies sending oodles of sticky :dust:


----------



## DaretoDream

:dust: to all, and congrats to the new bfps!


----------



## molly85

Oh was away for my O he returned that day and we :sex: the morning after unless ffis wrong?


----------



## mrsmmm

Molly, thanks. I looked at youur chart. So, if you o'd on cd 14, you guys BD on cd 15?


----------



## gilmore85

my chances of getting a BFP are low this month, we've only managed to :sex: once during my fertile window as DH has just started night shift and has been either too tired or we just haven't seen each other. :cry:

Hope he is feeling good tonight as it will be our last chance for this month


----------



## mamadonna

good luck gilmore

starting ovulation here,so fingers crossed we catch the egg this month


----------



## Sooz

I had the start of EWCM Monday and lots of it yesterday and though my chart & OPK's are not indicating Ov yet todays OPK is darker than yesterdays. We DTD Monday and early hours of this morning so fingers crossed.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hi ladies....the saga continues! Another :bfn: this morning and no AF! OH and I even :sex: last night because that's been known to bring it on :blush: And NOTHING! ARGH!


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:


Think the :witch: is truly on the way today my temp dipped way down this morning as low as all of my other af temps. 

If it arrives it's still a week early so maybe the flying affected it or something, who knows really :dohh:


----------



## madcatwoman

gilmore85 said:


> my chances of getting a BFP are low this month, we've only managed to :sex: once during my fertile window as DH has just started night shift and has been either too tired or we just haven't seen each other. :cry:
> 
> Hope he is feeling good tonight as it will be our last chance for this month

The chance is there!, i was saying exactly the same as you, DH didnt put much effort into the proceedings, we only BD'd once durring my fertile window, i was SO annoyed!!. He came out of it smelling of roses a few weeks later though!, the chance is there!, however minimal it seems!


----------



## molly85

girls Ishall be your guiding light look at my chart!!!! ff said poor OH said no chance Test said deffinatly pregnant! The old addage just relax seems to be true or I'2months pregnant and ddnt realise lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I said exactly the same thing Ladies.....NO CHANCE THIS MONTH! I didnt even think we had :sex: no where near enough never mind at the right time! I felt `out` before I began and kinda had a `I dont even want to TTC no more` attitude. DH has poor :spermy: too :dohh:

cd1-cd15 & cd 18= NO :sex:
cd16, cd17, cd19 = :sex: 
OV cd20

We only :sex: a total of three times and even had a days rest in the middle.....we unintentionally :sex: around OV without even realising it b/c we had a :drunk: weekend :rofl:

So yes I agree with Molly the relaxed....throw everything out of the window technique works! We ditched opks and DH ditched his vits, I continued my multi vit but that was it :)

Give it a go girls!


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Madly and Molly :thumbup:

It's good to know that you can still get a :bfp: without necessarily doing it like clockwork and by the book.

Makes me feel a wee bit better about our chances for the next months :winkwink:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Ouch ouch ouch :-( My hips hurt! I wanna :cry: I'm sick of this!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

May be shy ozzieshunni just like my ickle raspberry :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Well you know I've never done an OPK. We have always just done it regularly from when AF finishes until after ov without really worrying about it goes. And both our conceptions have been this way. I also agree with the relaxed approach!


----------



## loopylollipop

Ozzieshunni said:


> Hi ladies....the saga continues! Another :bfn: this morning and no AF! OH and I even :sex: last night because that's been known to bring it on :blush: And NOTHING! ARGH!

Ozzie, have you thought about going to see your GP? They dont tend to do bloods as often as in the USA, but I think you have a good indication now... It would put your mind at rest, and could get on with the business of either being pregnant (Hopefully and likely!!) or not pregnant :nope:

at least you would know honey and put you out of this misery it must be killing you x


----------



## Duffy

You can do it ladies sending you sparkly baby dust vibes  

The only thing we did different this month is we stepped it up a notch and literally beded every other day so I basically had sperm in me most of the times and it worked. The months before we half butt tried.................... and my last pregnancy we didn't even try at all and it just happend. Don't lose hope ladies we all looking forward to seeing a June thread in the pregnancy section and we are all rooting for you!

Edited to say, first time we tried for nealry two years, then breaked that when it happend was unexpected, you never now what life has in store for you.


----------



## Shey

congrats duffy!


----------



## mrsmmm

My ov hurts so bad. OMG. It doesn't feel good at all. Wondering if it's another darn cyst. I slept for 10 hours last night. Yep, I'm thinking cyst....that means I wasn't fertile at all.


----------



## gilz82

Aw :hugs: Mrsmmm don't count yourself out just yet.

I'm feeling really low today, i've been off work with a stomach bug, i think the :witch: is on the way and my OH just phoned and said that there isn't much point in me going down south to visit him this weekend cos they have so much work to do :cry:

I so need to try to focus my life on other things than TTC right now.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: gilz hon....dont give up!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hello ladies!

so took internet cheapy today and thought i saw something pink, wanted to look at it more so took it to work lol lol lol i have a really really bright light in my office i saw the line straight away but then spent the rest of the day taking it out again to determine whether it was evap or pink - result - inconclusive lol lol lol the only test i have left now is boots one so will not be cracking that baby out until saturday! at least then it wont be internet cheapy with ridiculous evap lines!

feeling better today, had a long shift today so keeping me nice and occupied!


----------



## madcatwoman

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> hello ladies!
> 
> so took internet cheapy today and thought i saw something pink, wanted to look at it more so took it to work lol lol lol i have a really really bright light in my office i saw the line straight away but then spent the rest of the day taking it out again to determine whether it was evap or pink - result - inconclusive lol lol lol the only test i have left now is boots one so will not be cracking that baby out until saturday! at least then it wont be internet cheapy with ridiculous evap lines!
> 
> feeling better today, had a long shift today so keeping me nice and occupied!

that sounds just like mine!, i was 10DPO!, i infact missed it the 1st time around, i took another look at it in the afternoon and started to see something, i too called it inconclusive as it was out of the time frame by then!!.. OH its lookin good!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks, I'm planning to go on Monday if AF has not arrived


----------



## gilz82

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> hello ladies!
> 
> so took internet cheapy today and thought i saw something pink, wanted to look at it more so took it to work lol lol lol i have a really really bright light in my office i saw the line straight away but then spent the rest of the day taking it out again to determine whether it was evap or pink - result - inconclusive lol lol lol the only test i have left now is boots one so will not be cracking that baby out until saturday! at least then it wont be internet cheapy with ridiculous evap lines!
> 
> feeling better today, had a long shift today so keeping me nice and occupied!

Yay :happydance: fx'd for your boots test nomore, hopefully it'll be another :bfp:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

matcatwoman you just gave me butterflies! i am trying to remain pessimistically optamistic if thats possible lol my cm pattern is normally very very rigid each month but i am yet to see any creamy cm which normally means af is due in a few days time knowing my luck now ive said that i'll get it lol! roll on saturday! xkx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks ozzie hunni at the very least wll be nice to take a test which is a bit more clear cut than my ic tests!


----------



## PeanutBean

Exciting nomore!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks peanut! i am really hoping xkx i normally get loads and loads of white cm about 4 or 5 days before af and i am 3 days from af and havent had any yet! fx


----------



## mrsmmm

Nomore - You've been so down about it and here you might have a possible BFP! GL :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: goodluck NOMORE hoping you have a :bfp: in the making :dance:


----------



## sequeena

Feeling very moist down there ladies and got a lot of white cm. Think I've already O'd though - had some strange pains on the left side of my abdomen yesterday.

We'd only dtd once (3 days ago) and I don't know if we'll get another chance. If we've caught it yay, if not I'm not too bothered.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks ladies so hoping!!!! trying not to get hopes up, easier said than done but fx!


----------



## molly85

lol fingers crossed no morenumbers.
I tweaked my ticker date as it is on american time lol.
Good old cramps today medication is fixedso Ifeel good now except for a few killer cramps.not to much nausea either. 

Huggles all


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies so my pap and breast exam went well....My dr said i had alot of CM when she was doing my Pap this morning and that i should O in 2-3 days......YAY :yay: Gearing up for BDing!!
I am feeling pretty good about this month!!! Fx'd we get some more BFP's :)


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

Back at work today after my bug yesterday and sooooo can't be bothered already :comp:

I always knew my chart would be pretty useless this month given i missed all of my pre-ov temps but it's really confusing me now :blush:

I was really sure the :witch: was on the way yesterday what with the pink cm and temp dip etc but my temp this morning is back up.

Just wish she would hurry up and arrive and then i can get started with my CBFM in cycle 8


----------



## Mommy Dearest

Congrats to all the :bfp:'s!!!! Good luck to the rest of us looking for ours!! :dust:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hmmm feeling positive then negative in the same breath again

all my boating has gone, which normally happens day before af comes, but then i still havent gotten anywhere near as much white cm as normal, without giving anyone tmi i can normally feel alot and it coming out at this stage but nope hmmmmmm

cant wait till saturday (if i get there!)

how is everyone else today? sounds like theres lots of pma out there at the mo!! yay!


----------



## gilz82

Sounds good for you nomore, sending loads of :dust: your way 

I'm mostly confused this cycle but that was to be expected i think with not temping on holiday. 

To be honest without sounding pessimistic and whiney :blush: i don't think this is our month, i'm not feeling anything other than sore boobs and that's a normal af symptom.

Just wish the TWW plus waiting to OV didn't drag out for so long so i could start trying again :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know what you mean gilz, i got my pre af pattern down to a tea, everything is following except for the cm thing which normally is a real sure sign hmmm bloating is also real sure sign and thats gone now so . . . . . . pessimistically optamistic lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORE it just occured to me catching up on the posts that one of my symptons was my lack of cm in comparision to other cycles even the cycle we m/c :thumbup: I am usually like a wet soggy sponge :rofl: from few days before ov until :witch: lands but the cycle we got :bfp: nothing.....I kept knicker checking looking for it :wacko:

Needless to say its returned with abundance :lol: but I really hope its a good sign for you :wohoo: I have a feeliing you might be one of the next graduates!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

madly - butterflies in my stomach again! i am super moody all of a sudden today i dropped raw prawns in the washing up and went mental because it meant that i had to drain every thing and fish them out, honestly i had a headache for ages after that felt such rage!!! might just be that i am on edge though

oh am really hoping! i've never had anyone saying my symptoms were like theirs and i've had two people saying that now! madly i am normally like you were, i used to have to change because i was all of a sudden very wet, tmi lol, but this month i would almost describe myself as dry hmmm dont get too excited kate lol! roll on saturday!


----------



## mrsmmm

I think you'll make it to Saturday! It's only two more days. I'm going to say I'm 5dpo now. I'm just tired and having pains in ovs. Nothing out of the normal, but it would be too early anyhow. Approx 9 days to AF. Longest 9 days ever. :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

tell me about it, i have been trying to figure out the exact moment of ovulation to determine whether i could class my self as an extra dpo! lol

this week has gone fairly quickly, i have been working a lot and sorting out the boxes of rubbish we have collected over the many years and planning to finish that off tomorrow so fx the next two days will fly by, which that said i hope the witch flies by too!

fx for everyone else too! off to work now :( but will be back tomorrow! af due tomorrow/saturday so prob still wont be relaxed tomoro if af no show speak later ladies!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck Ladies :thumbup:

NOMORE hon exactly like me `spare pant syndrome` I knew something was amiss because my cm was AWOL :rofl:


----------



## Bids

HELLO GALS

Well how are you all?? been ages since ive been on just been busy :( but hopefully i'll be back on a little bit more now especially if i get my BFP lol 

sooooo what have i missed??!! x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

he he well apparantly madly last month and me this month are missing our need for spare pants lol lol lol xkx off to wrk speak later x


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey Bids, where ya been? Everything ok? You missed a bunch of bfps and a new graduate thread for the luckies to escape the horrors of first tri!


----------



## mrsmmm

Welcome back, Bids. I'm in the 2ww. Only got to bd once. :cry: 5 dpo. Just started to have cramping in my uterus area today. Not in my head cramping....very noticable. :shrug:


----------



## Bids

Hey Mrsmmm sounds promising and it only takes once :), we only managed twice due to me being ill :( i'll have an update for you all tomorrow hopefully, fingers crossed girls xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Posted a wee blurb in TTC :witch: came today so that's me out. :hugs: and :dust: to all and know you're all in my thoughts


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh ozzieshunny, I'm sorry the wait ended this way. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I spoke with OH and we're going to focus on us for now. Getting back in the black with finances and getting us both into jobs we enjoy. No BCP for me, but we're going to just let it all be. I know I've said it before, but this month has really opened my eyes to what stress can do to TTC. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmmm

Sounds great, Bids. Like you said, it only takes once.

Ozzie - Well, no one says you have to leave our little chat. I would love to ntnp, but I just don't see it happening with my wacky ov schedule.


----------



## gilz82

Aw ozzieshunni I'm so sorry :hugs:

Have any of you ladies tried the whole cough bottle to improve cm carry on? I'm thinking of trying it next month as I really only get the teeniest bit of ewcm. Hope it might help with that. 

Also if any of you ladies take soy I have a full unopened bottle. If anyone wants them send me a message cos I've chickened out of taking them since my cycles are regular. Don't want any money for them just wanted someone to get the use of them.


----------



## Bids

hey gilz i was ill about 2 weeks ago with a chest infection and really bad cough so was taking cough medicine and i think i did notice an improvement?! but not 100% sure it was this as i was taking it for the proper reason lol but it wont hurt you so anythings worth a go :)


----------



## gilz82

Oh well time to crack out the Tixylix then :haha:

Hope you are feeling better Bids :hugs:


----------



## Bids

Yeah give it a try lol

Arrr thanx gilz and i am but still have a nasty cough though...


----------



## gilz82

Aw that's crap Bids, can't imagine being ill made TTC much fun this month.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Welcom back Bids hon sorry to hear you`ve been unwell :hugs:

:hugs: sorry ozzieshunni the b***h landed :kiss: sounds like a plan just dont leave us :)


----------



## Bids

Nope not at all gilzand i was planning on dtd everyother day but wasnt well enough so only managed it 2 days before O and on O day :( but fingers crossed - how you feeling? x

Thanks Madly :D hoping to join you very very soon ;) - hope all's well with you x


----------



## PocoHR

Just wanted to drop in, the :witch: got me today... so I'm out for this month. 

Fingers crossed extra tight for the next cycle though!!!

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: so sorry hon!


----------



## gilz82

Bids said:


> Nope not at all gilzand i was planning on dtd everyother day but wasnt well enough so only managed it 2 days before O and on O day :( but fingers crossed - how you feeling? x

I'm feeling quite pessimistic for this cycle to be honest. We had loads of :sex: on holiday but I just don't feel remotely different and my temps are really low. 

So I'm forward planning, I bought a CBFM and I've made another appointment for my gp in October incase there's still nothing doing by the end of cycle 8 xx


----------



## loopylollipop

Hi guys...

Ozzi really sorry its wasnt your month. was pretty sure you had nailed it...our bodies can be so cruel sometimes..:cry:

Bids so sorry you have been poorly for so long, get well soon hun :kiss::kiss:

Sorry to all the others the :witch: got x

my news, well after saying wasnt gonna test the addiction got the better of me...did manage to completely stay away from OPKs but not the hpts. Anyway had a headache for like..3 days..couldnt get rid of it. Bit of heartburn, especially on a night..otherwise absolutely nothing. Boobs, nips, abdo pain - nothing. So tested anyway at 8dpo at got a second pink line..in time. Got excited , ran out and got asda tests and faint :bfp:
again with asda with fmu this am and much stronger. Went to Boots on way home tonight and did another..even stronger :bfp:

given what happened last month am not getting too excited but got the lines MUCH earlier and MUCH stronger. Also af not even due til next wed :nope: Have got a decent camera on new phones so taken some photos which will upload when OH not around - he thinks its crazy. At least I can prove they are not in my head!!

sorry to waffle but a bit giddy x


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh sorry gilz meant to say the cough medicine REALLY worked for me, only used it in first two cycles then stopped as didnt think i really needed it x


----------



## mamadonna

loopylollipop said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> Ozzi really sorry its wasnt your month. was pretty sure you had nailed it...our bodies can be so cruel sometimes..:cry:
> 
> Bids so sorry you have been poorly for so long, get well soon hun :kiss::kiss:
> 
> Sorry to all the others the :witch: got x
> 
> my news, well after saying wasnt gonna test the addiction got the better of me...did manage to completely stay away from OPKs but not the hpts. Anyway had a headache for like..3 days..couldnt get rid of it. Bit of heartburn, especially on a night..otherwise absolutely nothing. Boobs, nips, abdo pain - nothing. So tested anyway at 8dpo at got a second pink line..in time. Got excited , ran out and got asda tests and faint :bfp:
> again with asda with fmu this am and much stronger. Went to Boots on way home tonight and did another..even stronger :bfp:
> 
> given what happened last month am not getting too excited but got the lines MUCH earlier and MUCH stronger. Also af not even due til next wed :nope: Have got a decent camera on new phones so taken some photos which will upload when OH not around - he thinks its crazy. At least I can prove they are not in my head!!
> 
> sorry to waffle but a bit giddy x

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## mrsmmm

Loopy - Congrats! Let's hope this bean sticks! That's crazy you got such an early BFP. I wish I could. I have zero waiting patience.

In other news, dh and I bd this evenjng and it seemed to help my uterus/cervix pain...weird. Therefore I'm ruling out a cyst. When I have a cyst flair up, we can barely even bd.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

MADLYTTC said:


> Welcom back Bids hon sorry to hear you`ve been unwell :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: sorry ozzieshunni the b***h landed :kiss: sounds like a plan just dont leave us :)

Trying not to :flower: I still love all you girls, but it's just one of those things where OH and I need to focus on making sure we are solid. We're both totally stressed to the bone right now with money and work :cry: but things will get better! :kiss:


----------



## gilz82

Ozzieshunni said:


> Trying not to :flower: I still love all you girls, but it's just one of those things where OH and I need to focus on making sure we are solid. We're both totally stressed to the bone right now with money and work :cry: but things will get better! :kiss:

You are right hon things will get better and we'll all be here for you even if you take some time away from TTC to de-stress a little :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Loopy - oh my god :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: that's fantastic news!!! I'm so pleased for you, fx'd its a super sticky bean this month hon you totally deserve it :kiss:


----------



## loopylollipop

mrsmmm said:


> Loopy - Congrats! Let's hope this bean sticks! That's crazy you got such an early BFP. I wish I could. I have zero waiting patience.
> 
> In other news, dh and I bd this evenjng and it seemed to help my uterus/cervix pain...weird. Therefore I'm ruling out a cyst. When I have a cyst flair up, we can barely even bd.

thanks Mrsmmm...

sounds like def not a cyst through which is good news..fingers crossed. We barely bd this month due to my night shifts, and i know at lot of girls are worried as so much has got in the way this month but we certainly didnt too much at all x

crazy early for two lines i know, have looked again and it was actually 7po. Never had pos that early, hoping that means good things. Done another this am expecting BFN but thankfully still there - panicked when i woke that was all a dream. For info, the ic's are BARELY showing - supposed to be 10miu but they other drug store and supermarket brands are all obviously positive (still not super dark though). Am not holding my breath though, its such early days and due to my age and trying to prepare myself for af next week although will be gutted....again...

GL girls and lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babywearinmum

Loopy congrats hunny!!! I think theres another bfp too here so will add both!

Yey!!!


----------



## cacahuete

Hey there, 
After a loong 2 week wait with a 37 day cycle, I got a faint bfp this morning at 14 dpo! ( went a bit mad and tested on three sticks! Got two lines on each! ) :) gonna test again tomorrow and make sure 

Hopefully this one will stick :)


----------



## molly85

loopylollipop said:


> mrsmmm said:
> 
> 
> Loopy - Congrats! Let's hope this bean sticks! That's crazy you got such an early BFP. I wish I could. I have zero waiting patience.
> 
> In other news, dh and I bd this evenjng and it seemed to help my uterus/cervix pain...weird. Therefore I'm ruling out a cyst. When I have a cyst flair up, we can barely even bd.
> 
> thanks Mrsmmm...
> 
> sounds like def not a cyst through which is good news..fingers crossed. We barely bd this month due to my night shifts, and i know at lot of girls are worried as so much has got in the way this month but we certainly didnt too much at all x
> 
> crazy early for two lines i know, have looked again and it was actually 7po. Never had pos that early, hoping that means good things. Done another this am expecting BFN but thankfully still there - panicked when i woke that was all a dream. For info, the ic's are BARELY showing - supposed to be 10miu but they other drug store and supermarket brands are all obviously positive (still not super dark though). Am not holding my breath though, its such early days and due to my age and trying to prepare myself for af next week although will be gutted....again...
> 
> GL girls and lots of :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...


Well done you. welcome to the club!


----------



## molly85

cacahuete said:


> Hey there,
> After a loong 2 week wait with a 37 day cycle, I got a faint bfp this morning at 14 dpo! ( went a bit mad and tested on three sticks! Got two lines on each! ) :) gonna test again tomorrow and make sure
> 
> Hopefully this one will stick :)


Congratz!!!!! Well done


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh wow looks like theres a few bfps in the making here! gl for the re-tests!

im testing tomorrow on a boots hpt! yay nomore internet cheapies! i refuse now they are rubbish! although i have never had a positive with them which would be correct but the crazy bad evap lines are argh!!

if negative tomorrow am i will expect af in the afternoon, if she doesnt arrive though i wil be running to the shops and emptying their shelves of the hpts!!! af always on time so if af not there by tomorrow night i will be getting excited!!

gl for all the testers, re-tests, and bd-ers!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG I TURN MY BACK AND WE GET NOT ONE BUT TWO MORE GRADUATES 

:bfp: :dance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:

CONGRATS LADIES xXx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

10 :bfp:s Ladies this is amazing :)

x5 for august 
x5 for september so far

:wohoo: I love this thread :)


----------



## loopylollipop

MADLYTTC said:


> 10 :bfp:s Ladies this is amazing :)
> 
> x5 for august
> x5 for september so far
> 
> :wohoo: I love this thread :)

I know lets spread the dust all over this thread!!

Still worried though as sooooo early got to see if this poppy seed sticks ..

Nomore...did ic at 7po and thought hmmm, is it, isnt it?? So went to try and asda one and bingo def there! Went back to look at ic - line gone!
Also tested Boots own brand with fmu this am - and ic on same wee...Boots def positive and still barely there on ic...

from my experiment - Boots and Asda just, if not more, sensitive that ics! Certainly give a much clearer line and not same prob with evaps! GL xxxx

oh and madly, darednt join you on graduate thread just yet, waiting til at least missed af!


----------



## loopylollipop

Isnt MrsBandEgglett a BFP too?? Just been looking at first page again...x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Loopy hon am with you :hugs: I know exactly how you feel :cry: but I am a firm believer we both caught that eggy so soon afterwards for a very good reason :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

yeah she is hon :bfp: just before me I am def sure of that one :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha lolly good thinking with the same wee testing thing, i know its a waste really but i have had this boots test in my cupboard for 6 months, asda tests are cheapy too so i think maybe i'll buy a couple of packs if not preggo this month to use in the coming months 

although internet cheapies are obviously much cheaper it is prob just as much of a waste because you take more and even when you do get bfp you still have to buy loads of brand ones to confirm so . . . . stuff it lol 

oh cant wait! hope i am not disappointed, so used to thinking oh maybe and then af showing so prob wont be too bad but . . . .


----------



## loopylollipop

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> ha lolly good thinking with the same wee testing thing, i know its a waste really but i have had this boots test in my cupboard for 6 months, asda tests are cheapy too so i think maybe i'll buy a couple of packs if not preggo this month to use in the coming months
> 
> although internet cheapies are obviously much cheaper it is prob just as much of a waste because you take more and even when you do get bfp you still have to buy loads of brand ones to confirm so . . . . stuff it lol
> 
> oh cant wait! hope i am not disappointed, so used to thinking oh maybe and then af showing so prob wont be too bad but . . . .

Hahaha, Nomore I am a scientist by heart cant help it, had to do some control experiments of my own!! I was hoping it may give us all some answers, like you said what is the point buying a bag of 50 (like i did) then peeded my way through them in two months wondering what the hell was going on? And then you end up buying more to try get answers! Wish i had confirmed my 24 hour BFP last month with one but trusted them then...
Am keeping my fingers crossed SO HARD for you XX Please please please keep that witch away!!!!


----------



## Bids

OMG Congrats Lolli so pleased for you :hugs::kiss::flower: 

im not shouting about it yet (so dont change it) but I think I may have my BFP too very very faint line on cheapie and pos OPK yesterday and today so will do a proper one tomorrow morning and let you all know :wacko:


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids said:


> OMG Congrats Lolli so pleased for you :hugs::kiss::flower:
> 
> im not shouting about it yet (so dont change it) but I think I may have my BFP too very very faint line on cheapie and pos OPK yesterday and today so will do a proper one tomorrow morning and let you all know :wacko:

WoooooooHoooooooooooo!!!!!!! sounding good Bids!!! Yippee!!

lets hope it a super big fat one tomorrow! Mine today are much the same as yesterday but I think it take 48 hours to double hgc so maybe darker for me tomorrow. What am trying to say is maybe wont be too much darker but hey if still there then who cares!!

I am on-call psychiatry doctor today, and am sat with at least 6 peed-on sticks and another 5 ic ready to go in my bag....maybe I should be very worried about my addiction.....


----------



## gilz82

oh wow congratulations Bids :happydance: sending millions and millions of sticky :dust: your way.

Can't believe you lot are all graduating and abandoning me :cry:

Suppose i'll forgive you all :blush: since each and every one of your :bfp:s is totally deserved.


----------



## Bids

Yeah lolli im hoping it will be darker tomoz am tempted to do an asda one at lunchtime lol but i'll try and hold off til tomoz (wish id have just used that one in the first place instead of the one step oh well)

Hey gilz dont congratulate me yet im not a 100% sure im not just imagining things?!! I hope im not... and you still have a chance this month dont you?!! xx


----------



## gilz82

Bids said:


> Yeah lolli im hoping it will be darker tomoz am tempted to do an asda one at lunchtime lol but i'll try and hold off til tomoz (wish id have just used that one in the first place instead of the one step oh well)
> 
> Hey gilz dont congratulate me yet im not a 100% sure im not just imagining things?!! I hope im not... and you still have a chance this month dont you?!! xx

If you could hold off til tomorrow and FMU i'd really try to, that way you'll get a truer result one way or the other. 

I'm technically hanging in here til monday, but my temps are really low and i don't have any symptoms, just normal af sore boobies and i'm really hungry, but that's just cos i stuffed my wee fat face all the time i was on holiday, so my body thinks i'm starving it now :haha:


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids said:


> Yeah lolli im hoping it will be darker tomoz am tempted to do an asda one at lunchtime lol but i'll try and hold off til tomoz (wish id have just used that one in the first place instead of the one step oh well)
> 
> Hey gilz dont congratulate me yet im not a 100% sure im not just imagining things?!! I hope im not... and you still have a chance this month dont you?!! xx

I wont be leaving for ages...its sooooo early x anyway would miss you guys too much x

Bids - get eating those oranges like madly suggested....just forced a nasty sour one down as all have with me. Asda do good early hpts but nasty oranges...

hey Bids if you are.. well there certainly is something to be said for taking it a bit easier as neither of us overdid the bd this month x


----------



## Bids

I dont have any symptoms either and i just read that one steps are known for evap's etc so really havent got my hopes up anyway!! i'll TRY and wait til tomorrow and i dont have poas addiction but i am very very impatient so i'll do my best.... af is due tomoz so still early days - hang in there gilz your not out yet!! ;)


----------



## Bids

loopylollipop said:


> Bids said:
> 
> 
> Yeah lolli im hoping it will be darker tomoz am tempted to do an asda one at lunchtime lol but i'll try and hold off til tomoz (wish id have just used that one in the first place instead of the one step oh well)
> 
> Hey gilz dont congratulate me yet im not a 100% sure im not just imagining things?!! I hope im not... and you still have a chance this month dont you?!! xx
> 
> I wont be leaving for ages...its sooooo early x anyway would miss you guys too much x
> 
> Bids - get eating those oranges like madly suggested....just forced a nasty sour one down as all have with me. Asda do good early hpts but nasty oranges...
> 
> hey Bids if you are.. well there certainly is something to be said for taking it a bit easier as neither of us overdid the bd this month xClick to expand...

No i wont leave for ages either, it is early days and i dont trust these ic's now :( dunno what to think but i'll find out soon enough

I hope this is a sticky for you hun :kiss:

lmao asda do good hpt but nasty oranges that made me :haha: arrghhh the wait it killing me!!!


----------



## molly85

Bids said:


> I dont have any symptoms either and i just read that one steps are known for evap's etc so really havent got my hopes up anyway!! i'll TRY and wait til tomorrow and i dont have poas addiction but i am very very impatient so i'll do my best.... af is due tomoz so still early days - hang in there gilz your not out yet!! ;)

Hugs


----------



## Bids

Oh CONGRATS Molly i must have missed your BFP WOOOHOOOO :kiss: xx


----------



## molly85

lol ditto only just saw urs 2


----------



## gilmore85

WOW so many :bfp:s :happydance: :dance:

just entered my 2ww so hoping to join you all soon


----------



## Bids

Mines only a maybe baby lol i am really unsure and in between at the moment hopefully have a 100% answer tomorrow so keep your fingers crossed for me :) x


----------



## molly85

i got my 2 - 3on a digi so am getting more confident


----------



## babywearinmum

Bids said:


> Mines only a maybe baby lol i am really unsure and in between at the moment hopefully have a 100% answer tomorrow so keep your fingers crossed for me :) x

Gd luck Bids!! :happydance: make it number 11!


----------



## babywearinmum

Well I have had really faint opks, I mean barely there at all.

But this morning I did one and the line started to come straight away! :happydance:

I know its not positive, but do you think its building up to it?!
 



Attached Files:







nearly.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw lolly i cant remember if i congratulated you but just saw your status ahhhh me and bids HAVE to join you this month especially as bids girl cant be without her trusty sidekick! everyone else too! i still want to know what happened to the whole thing at 14yrs old if you let a boy touch you will get pregnant!!!!! so dont even touch each other thing! what a load of crock!

fx bfps all round! father christmas can come early this year and just give us early early xmas presents of bfps! we promise we wont ask for anything else and even cook the xmas dinner! no?? too early??? lazy!


----------



## gilz82

Oh yeah babywearinmum it's definitely getting there :happydance:

Before you know it you'll be stuck in the TWW with the rest of us :hugs:

Also totally know what you mean Nomore, sex education at school made it sound so easy to get pregnant by accident let alone on purpose!!

I would happily forfit all christmas presents for the rest of forever and have a :bfp: instead please


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

pics a bit dark but i know i am about to get pos opk when they start showing really quickly like not even a minute afterwards ohhhhhh fingers and toes crossed its it!


----------



## Bids

Fingers crossed nomore only a day to go :D 

Thanks babywearinmum I hope i am number 11 - hey in fact that would be weird cos its my dad's birthday tomorrow (he died 3 years ago in november) which is the 11th too lol so i was really hoping for a bfp cos it will brighten up such a sad sad day!!! 

And yes definitely coming up to O soon good luck hun 
xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

gl bids, im all for things like that when my ds was born he almost died and was in hospital for a little while, we named him after my dh's grandad, this is the weird bit my ds came out of hospital on the 10th anniversary of ds grandad's death - bit morbid i know but we totally werent expecting him to be able to go home for at least another week and we went to see him and they said oh we have a bit of a question for you - yers - want to take him home today YES YES YES YES YES 

gl!


----------



## Sooz

babywearinmum said:


> Well I have had really faint opks, I mean barely there at all.
> 
> But this morning I did one and the line started to come straight away! :happydance:
> 
> I know its not positive, but do you think its building up to it?!

Mne went like that for 2/3 days before my +tive yesterday. I got my +tive at 2pm and by 6pm it was very -tive again. Going to do another at 2pm today to check it has gone back to -tive.


----------



## babywearinmum

:happydance: Thank you everyone my PMA is returning! im on like day 80 (split charts now) since starting charting again, so it was really getting to me!

Aw that would be lovely for you Bids hun :hugs:

Well Gilz lets hope you get that bfp well before christmas! :hugs:


----------



## Bids

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> gl bids, im all for things like that when my ds was born he almost died and was in hospital for a little while, we named him after my dh's grandad, this is the weird bit my ds came out of hospital on the 10th anniversary of ds grandad's death - bit morbid i know but we totally werent expecting him to be able to go home for at least another week and we went to see him and they said oh we have a bit of a question for you - yers - want to take him home today YES YES YES YES YES
> 
> gl!

Thanx nomore and babywearinmum :hugs: again nothing could brighten up that day or the 8th November but it would be nice to have something positive happen for a change!! 

that is weird about your ds but also kinda nice and gives me goosebumps lol


----------



## babywearinmum

Sooz said:


> babywearinmum said:
> 
> 
> Well I have had really faint opks, I mean barely there at all.
> 
> But this morning I did one and the line started to come straight away! :happydance:
> 
> I know its not positive, but do you think its building up to it?!
> 
> Mne went like that for 2/3 days before my +tive yesterday. I got my +tive at 2pm and by 6pm it was very -tive again. Going to do another at 2pm today to check it has gone back to -tive.Click to expand...


Thanks hun!, hopefully you will get you shift too soon! :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

now i look at the photo more i totally think you are going to get pos opk either tonight or tomorrow morning, when mine looks like that i start taking one ever 6 hours - ish to make sure i dont miss anything (poas addict lol!) ohhh honestly babywearing we are all rooting for you! your lucky thread has been so good for all of us it would be perfect for you to get your positive opk! thanks so much for starting this thread! you totally deserve your pos opk and fingers and toes crossed for bfp hpt!!!!!


----------



## babywearinmum

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> now i look at the photo more i totally think you are going to get pos opk either tonight or tomorrow morning, when mine looks like that i start taking one ever 6 hours - ish to make sure i dont miss anything (poas addict lol!) ohhh honestly babywearing we are all rooting for you! your lucky thread has been so good for all of us it would be perfect for you to get your positive opk! thanks so much for starting this thread! you totally deserve your pos opk and fingers and toes crossed for bfp hpt!!!!!

I must be hormonal but that brought tears to my eyes :cry:

Thank you Nomore :hugs:

I really hope I do get my pos!!

I am so pleased with this thread though, I am so happy so many ladies have their bfps! I just really hope we are all in first tri together! :flower:


----------



## Bids

awww thats lovely nomore and i totally agree, thanks babywearinmum it has been a great thread, laughs, cries, happy times, BFP's, Dreams :haha: you name it we've had it :hugs: to you all and goodluck to everyone your all GREAT :kiss:


----------



## molly85

I have totally lostit Wilkinson have car seats for £23, we're on a budget it would be totally mental to gobuy right ?lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw shucks! im a little emotional today sproating all kinds of stuff, earlier on a thread about birthday bfps i went into way too much detail about why i like september off the top of my head something about grass, leaves, frosty smell and random heatwaves, poor love only asked if we were wanting birthday bfps lol

it has been such a good thread! i got my first pos opk on here and i am really hoping tomorrow i get bfp ah would be so perfect! even if you get bfp babywearing you should be like the bnb official lucky thread starter! this has to be one of the most successful bfp threads! xkx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

as long as it fits, is safe and comfortable why not? our car seat was half price in halfords because it was one model down, we got one for each car! two car seats for £100! bargain! and they lets us use a discount code too! brill!


----------



## Bids

ERMMMM put me down as number 11!!! BFP girls cant believe it - goodluck to you all too much love

ive put a pic in the pregnancy gallery will you all check it out for me pretty please..... CANT BELIEVE IT :)


----------



## molly85

ohhh cool. its just megaearly OH hassaid im not to buy but any one elsecan mwahhhhhh


----------



## gilz82

Bids said:


> ERMMMM put me down as number 11!!! BFP girls cant believe it - goodluck to you all too much love
> 
> ive put a pic in the pregnancy gallery will you all check it out for me pretty please..... CANT BELIEVE IT :)

Congratulations Bids :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

What happened to waiting until tomorrow?

Think i might test tomorrow, my LP is only 12 days and i'm seriously scunnered of this cycle. At least if it's :bfn: i can enjoy the rest of my weekend rather than wondering all weekend.


----------



## mrsmmm

HOLY CRAP!!!! Ladies, you went mad while I've been sleeping on US time. Congrats to all the BFPs! I hope that you have gummy sticky beans!!! :dance: This is the best thread with the nicest ladies. I'm so happy for all of us. :hugs:


----------



## Bids

Yea Molly.... me n DH (He doesnt even know yet haha) have made a pact we are not telling ANYONE (except you lot of course) til after the 12 week scan... its really really early and i have been getting af type pains but what will be will be!!! i cant control it from here!!!

Gilz I couldnt i just couldnt lol and im glad i didnt!!! Fingers crossed for you i hope its your turn too....

ARRGGGHHHH!!! it soooo unreal xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

he he bids so pleased for you i did a naughty thing after seeing your bfp, mine is bfn though but not out yet still not overly optimistic but not out 

argh so pleased to see your bfp! i was in the test section for like 30 seconds and yours popped up! ah congrats yay so happy for you - not for me though because now i am scronging around behind the back of sofas and in random ornaments and jugs to find where i left my emergency tenner to go bu some tests for tomorrow! silly me he he


----------



## molly85

Matt ddnt want to tell anyone but after my GP gave me such rubbish care over thelast few weeks I think Icould do with the family and friend support. I'm asupport worker so work need to know so they can risk assess


----------



## Bids

haha bless you nomore you crack me up!! your defo not out yet so just keep an open mind :D so got my fingers crossed for you lot i need you ALL with me so come on get your BFP's out ;) 

Im shocked but dont believe it at the sametime??!! i'll get a digi or something for tomoz?? 

luv you lot xx


----------



## Bids

god molly im crap at keeping secrets lol dunno how im meant to cope til the scan!! plus it would really cheer my mum's day up tomorrow but she has the biggest mouth ever haha so just dh for now i think!!


----------



## molly85

lol it would seem my mother has told all her friends I hope she's proud not her usual bitterness. but all her friendsarejust become grandmas so for a change she will fit in.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

haha with my ds i told my mum to keep it to herself for 3 hours until i got to her house and could tell everyone, she told everyone after she put the phone down! this time i think we'll keep it quiet for a bit but i appear to have my mothers genes and cant keep things like that to myself for very long! 

anyone had good things come from superdrugs tests? i have scronged 6 quid from around the house and off to buy some soon, they ones or do they tend to get evaps?
i have had enough of evaps lol


----------



## molly85

I thought they were good. I tend to see lines that aren't there so just pake sure its good and pink lol. I used sainsburysformy first ones


----------



## Bids

haha my mum's hilarious she always says ''but dont tell anyone'' and then i hear her telling my brother etc - ive said to her loads of times dont tell anyone then someones asked me about it!! she terrible so im afraid she wont know for a while which im gona hate cos she's my best friend lol 

sorry nomore i havent tried them but heard there good!! haha you scrounging round im the same i'll be doing it to buy a better one for tomoz!!


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids said:


> haha my mum's hilarious she always says ''but dont tell anyone'' and then i hear her telling my brother etc - ive said to her loads of times dont tell anyone then someones asked me about it!! she terrible so im afraid she wont know for a while which im gona hate cos she's my best friend lol
> 
> sorry nomore i havent tried them but heard there good!! haha you scrounging round im the same i'll be doing it to buy a better one for tomoz!!


i've got a cb digi waiting to take, prob well after af is due - just want a pic saying PREGNANT yeah! I think you lines are a bit darker than mine but you are about a week ahead of me - woo hoo Bidsgirl and SuperLolli due a week apart how funny!

Nomore - not out yet fingers crossed! At least we have trialled all potential pts -except of course superdrug DOH!

Babywearinmum, i fully support all the lovely stuff the girls have said..thank you sooo much for an ace thread...i really hope you SURGE SOON xxx We absolutley have to have our leader with a BFP !!


sorry about all the exclamation marks but not emoticons at work and am BUZZIN and need to express my buzziness!


----------



## Bids

yeah i gotta get something i'll perhaps get a digi :) awww me n my sidekick lol but we need the rest of the crew too!!! 

I too am at work and i keep randomly grinning to myself and when reading things lol they must think im soooo weird sometimes haha, i always go mad with the !!! 

xx


----------



## xlivix

good luck girls :) xxx


----------



## babywearinmum

loopylollipop said:


> Bids said:
> 
> 
> haha my mum's hilarious she always says ''but dont tell anyone'' and then i hear her telling my brother etc - ive said to her loads of times dont tell anyone then someones asked me about it!! she terrible so im afraid she wont know for a while which im gona hate cos she's my best friend lol
> 
> sorry nomore i havent tried them but heard there good!! haha you scrounging round im the same i'll be doing it to buy a better one for tomoz!!
> 
> 
> i've got a cb digi waiting to take, prob well after af is due - just want a pic saying PREGNANT yeah! I think you lines are a bit darker than mine but you are about a week ahead of me - woo hoo Bidsgirl and SuperLolli due a week apart how funny!
> 
> Nomore - not out yet fingers crossed! At least we have trialled all potential pts -except of course superdrug DOH!
> 
> Babywearinmum, i fully support all the lovely stuff the girls have said..thank you sooo much for an ace thread...i really hope you SURGE SOON xxx We absolutley have to have our leader with a BFP !!
> 
> 
> sorry about all the exclamation marks but not emoticons at work and am BUZZIN and need to express my buzziness!Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

er second naughty thing of the day, discovered naughty never to be used credit card and bought not just clear blue, not just digi clear blue, but conception digi twin pack clearblue hmmmmm perhaps i should order some cheapy hpts if af arrives this month lol!


----------



## mrsmmm

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> er second naughty thing of the day, discovered naughty never to be used credit card and bought not just clear blue, not just digi clear blue, but conception digi twin pack clearblue hmmmmm perhaps i should order some cheapy hpts if af arrives this month lol!

:haha::haha::haha: at NOMORE! You're hilarious!


----------



## xlivix

:haha: hope u get ur bfp nomore, testing becomes sooo addictive and expensive... lol i spent lots on mine, 9 tests (clearblue, boots and tescos) and also cheap internet ones... xxx


----------



## Bids

lmao nomore!! you minx but let us know how it goes ;) fingers crossed xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i bought boots ones the first month, used one got af that day, i then ordered opks on internet - fantastic!- the hpts from the same company - rubbish! so not spent too much yet - i spent lots of my precious time though looking at faint lines, pink lines, really am i sure thats a pink line etc etc for just this month i decided treat myself

i can see it now, waiting for the test to say in nice simple terms pregnant or not pregnant and then seeing a symbol which suggests i have dunked it for too long or something lol that would be typical! lol


----------



## mrsmmm

I think I'm going insane. I have butterflies in my uterus area....very random. It's not in the tummy like if you get super excited or ride a roller coaster, it's lower. :dohh: Someone stop me from ss at 6 dpo. I'm just silly.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

I had that this month but then again i also had that the month before . . . . . i have seen other people saying butterflies in stomach is a symptom but not sure why . .


----------



## mrsmmm

Vivid dreams as well for the past 3 nights. What you must know though is that I don't dream. Dreaming for me is rare and only about once every couple of months.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

wooooooooooooooooah I have only been gone a few hours ladies :lol:

Congrats Bids :dance:

Goodluck Ladies I have a very good feeling about September! All those spring lambs :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hmmm bfn, cm again . . . have a horrible feeling about tomorrow :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Your not out yet NOMORE give the tests a rest :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

not touched the good stuff yet just blah, i think i am just subconciously preparing myself for the witch hmmmm time to root around fridge for hidden chocolate im afraid . .. . .. . . . i always think that it isnt this month but evenutally it has to be, and i am sure i am going to think i am out but obviously wont be hmmmm pm kate only 24 hours left and i will know either way! witch comes at lunchtime every time so will know by the evening if she is to arrive!


----------



## Bids

Thanks Madly :D

i'll be doing a cb tomoz lol so you'll have another update from me still dont believe its real?!! DH is chuffed too but we dont want to get our hopes up and too excited yet!! 

nomore not even 24hrs to go keep up the pma xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i cant wait to be able to give my dh good news! i think it may be a few days after i get bfp though because the way i want to tell him involves him noticing something that he no longer pays attention to and i want to see his reaction. . . . our new laptop lasted all of a year so we are currently using our old one. i made a screen saver saying love you more than anything gorgeous boy (there goes all my dh's masculinity but there you go he he) when i got pregnant with ds i added to it with and now i got your baby in my belly . . . . .

sooooo . . .when i get bfp i'm going to add to it with AGAIN!!!!!!!! Thing is dh doesnt have an eye for change, he is useless when i ask him so . . . what has changed in the living room? errrr nothing? i have moved ALL the sofas around . . . ohhhh yer! so to get him to notice one word hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bids

awww bless.... haha yeah their useless at noticing things, i put my hpt in a used envelope (from work to make it look more real) printed our address on it and gave it him when i picked him up from work and said ''oh this came for you'' he opened it and was like whats this lol i had to tell him and then he didnt believe me (half nicked this idea from madcat thanks hun lol)... i said as if id make something like this up!!! he didnt know what to say dont think he could believe it either... 

anyway we talked about it and have said we're not getting toooo excited, need to get through the next 8 weeks now at least, well at least i know i can get preg!! we were NTNP for about 6 months and ttc for 9 months so we've been getting kind of worried we had issues!! please please dont let af show tomoz!!

well have to go to DH cousins for a party now she's leaving for uni on monday - eurgh really cant be bothered especially cos ive got to act like nothings going on to the in laws and they really want a grandchild lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw this is the good bit, the secret between you and dh! love it enjoy hun! (not necs the party but the sly smiles and cheeky grins!)


----------



## Bids

haha never thought about it like that - thanx :D hehe im going to mention it to dh now!! see ya later and make sure you update at 8.05am tomoz lol xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

8.05 baby!


----------



## babywearinmum

Oh my god sorry Bids I didn't see ths earlier!!!

I will add you to the list!!

Congratulations hunny!!!


----------



## Duffy

Woot congrats ladies on the pregnancys  Looking forward to seeing you on the pregnancy section, go go other ladies. 

Just look at are list went and had a peek and amazed at all the pregnancys so far I have a gut feeling lots lots more are to come, watch out oct


----------



## mrsmmm

Duffy, add me to that gut feeling, please. I'd really like a bfp.


----------



## TntArs06

Congrats to the BFPs!!! :happydance: So excited for you girls!

AFM- Had a long day of all sorts of tests. Long story short..... did three EPT diggies and all came up BFP! Went had one blood work done and it was negative but they were wrong cause I went to a diff dr and told her what happened and she wanted me in right away so went in and tested my numbers and BFP!! My numbers are a 34! Go in Monday to see if they raise!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

sorry to report ladies, at 3am this morning the witch took an early detour and struck me down suppose it was a nice gesture, coming early so i didnt pee on an expensive stick hmmmmm

oh well at leasst i was semi over the shock before ds woke up. on days like this i really really really appreciate how fortunate i am to have ds

oh well CD1 CYCLE 7 

i always say i am going to be more relaxed but i think this month i might try a few other things, might try the old cough syrup thing and physically force dh to bd 3 days in a row at ov time, none of this oh i just chuffed down a pint of coke and a whole victoria sponge (dh isnt overweight he just eats really randomly) and now my belly aches - well suck it up!


----------



## Bids

nomore glad to see you said the samething i just said in the other thread about her being early/ontime least if your like clockwork its a great sign isnt it!! and yes your very very lucky to have ds :D 

haha he sounds just like my DH with the food thing and he always used to moan that he was too full to bd :( used to make me really mad!!! 

well last night soon as i walked in the door of DH's aunties house first thing she said ''so no baby yet then'' people realy p*ss me off with this!!! but all i could do was a stupid grin and say no!!! my sil actually said last week looking like you cant have kids then you been trying for ages (never even told her we were trying only that id come off the pill) - in your face sis lol *huh* some people.... 

(oh btw cb confirmed it today :D)


----------



## molly85

Nomore I was scycle 7 so no giving up hope. Hugs


----------



## loopylollipop

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> sorry to report ladies, at 3am this morning the witch took an early detour and struck me down suppose it was a nice gesture, coming early so i didnt pee on an expensive stick hmmmmm
> 
> oh well at leasst i was semi over the shock before ds woke up. on days like this i really really really appreciate how fortunate i am to have ds
> 
> oh well CD1 CYCLE 7
> 
> i always say i am going to be more relaxed but i think this month i might try a few other things, might try the old cough syrup thing and physically force dh to bd 3 days in a row at ov time, none of this oh i just chuffed down a pint of coke and a whole victoria sponge (dh isnt overweight he just eats really randomly) and now my belly aches - well suck it up!

Oh you girls crack me up. Sat catching up whilst still in bed with a decaf :coffee: OH's 40th :cake: today so already been up to make him his fav breakfast

Nomore, I could FEEL your stress coming through the computer screen ! I am so sorry she got you :cry:..I fully recommend the chillin approach. I ditched my opks and just bd when we felt like it, less pressure. Obviously gotta try and bat in the ball park but it seemed to have worked. Your eggy should be so much easier to catch - mine are 41 now! 

:dust::dust: go you guys, not graduating without you all xxxx

going to try upload my pics, they are not quite as obvious as Bids but are clearer in real life x


----------



## gilz82

Morning girls :flower:

Nomore - so sorry the :witch: arrived, i'm sure next cycle you'll get your :bfp:

Bids - Excellent news that the CB confirmed :happydance:

Sooooooooo i POAS this morning and i think/hope that i got my :bfp: i've posted pics in the Pregnancy test gallery, i'd love it if you guys could take a look.

Results came up about 1:30 minutes into the time, i'm sad timed it on my phone to make sure it didn't wait too long.


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids, the way you told DH was soooo cute, brought tears to my eyes....xx


----------



## molly85

Hey gilz
That impressive. ruddy digitals take forever


----------



## Bids

Thanks lolli i just wanted it to be a little different xx - he's hung over in bed now after celebrating ''secretly'' last night haha - yeah upload your pics :D ive just updated mine with the CB 

Gilz it is defo your BFP so pleased for you!!! massive CONGRATS


----------



## gilz82

Well quite a few wonderful ladies have looked at my test in the pregnancy gallery and they all agree with me sooooooo

I've got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Oh and thanks Bids :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Well quite a few wonderful ladies have looked at my test in the pregnancy gallery and they all agree with me sooooooo
> 
> I've got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Oh and thanks Bids :hugs:


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

whats going on with this thread....we gotta send blow some of this dust over to Mrsmmm!!!

Oh Gilz I am sooo happy for you cant believe the run of :bfp: and none of us thought it was our month!

I cant upload my photos think i am a bit stupid ...:dohh::shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids said:


> Thanks lolli i just wanted it to be a little different xx - he's hung over in bed now after celebrating ''secretly'' last night haha - yeah upload your pics :D ive just updated mine with the CB
> 
> Gilz it is defo your BFP so pleased for you!!! massive CONGRATS

So glad he is pleased :flower::flower:

My Oh is pleased but carrying on as normal. I wigged out a bit when lost my :angel: and I think he is worried in case it may happen again. So he is postphoning his excitement until a bit later. He is pining for a little girl....we have three boys between us, even Alfiecat is male so waayyy to much testosterone in this house. The chinese gender predictions say girl...

I want him to jump around like me :growlmad:


----------



## gilz82

Thanks Loopy :hugs:

I know i still don't feel any different at all, just got mega sore boobies and that's it.

I'm trying to keep my excitement contained because it's still very early but i can't keep the big daft smile off my face.

Now just need for my OH to finish work so i can phone him and tell him :happydance:


----------



## loopylollipop

gilz82 said:


> Thanks Loopy :hugs:
> 
> I know i still don't feel any different at all, just got mega sore boobies and that's it.
> 
> I'm trying to keep my excitement contained because it's still very early but i can't keep the big daft smile off my face.
> 
> Now just need for my OH to finish work so i can phone him and tell him :happydance:

Just looked at your photos def :bfp: ! Brill!!!!

holding off my digi too scared of neg will be gutting so waiting til after af would be due - hopefully stays away!

How are you gonna tell OH??? Ohh how exciting..

feeling odd bouts of nausea but nothing else, boobs ok so far x but still really really early x


----------



## gilz82

I haven't actually thought about how i'd tell my OH cos i never really wanted to do it over the phone.

But he's not home until next friday and there's no way i'm going to manage to hold it in until then.

I have been feeling slightly pukey in waves and it goes away once i eat, but i just assumed it was because i'd eaten so much on holiday and now that i was back to eating sensibly my body thought i was starving it :blush:


----------



## Bids

lolli cant you just click manage attachments at the bottom of the message page?! i wanna see :( lol

yeah he's excited but we're both trying to stay calm lol not easy is it ;) i sooooo wanted to tell the inlaws last night lol!!! 

boobs sore and feeling a little sick but this month less symptoms than ever....


----------



## molly85

Girls i'm a little dizzy when i move what do we think?


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids said:


> lolli cant you just click manage attachments at the bottom of the message page?! i wanna see :( lol
> 
> yeah he's excited but we're both trying to stay calm lol not easy is it ;) i sooooo wanted to tell the inlaws last night lol!!!
> 
> boobs sore and feeling a little sick but this month less symptoms than ever....

still trying Bids got OH on the case...struggling to upload off camera. Did get it to save to computer but when tried to upload it said invalid file?:nope:


----------



## Bids

oh yeah ive been a tiny bit dizzy at times too but only since last night?!!


----------



## Bids

hmmm strange lolli, if you want my email address let me know and you can send um to me and i'll do it for you?!! xx


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids said:


> hmmm strange lolli, if you want my email address let me know and you can send um to me and i'll do it for you?!! xx

Thanks Bids we have managed it now in gallery....along with this mornings 

Molly, dizziness had always been my major symptom, nearly passed out when doing a home visit in a nursing home and fell against a wall, was soooo embarrassed sure the nurses thought i was drunk :rofl:, told them was due to my floppy foot (had back surgery for slipped disc and still got slight foot drop)

however it was my bean that was causing the wobbles!


----------



## Bids

YAY i can see it lolli def BFP :D CONGRATS again!!!

its weird i had no symptoms and now i have a few just since last night, i do however have a weird feeling in my stomach keep thinking af is on the way?!!! hope im just imaging things....


----------



## molly85

ok where is this picture?
blood pressure needs a look me thinks. Im not that hungry then in just comeson


----------



## Bids

pregnancy gallery molly x


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids said:


> YAY i can see it lolli def BFP :D CONGRATS again!!!
> 
> its weird i had no symptoms and now i have a few just since last night, i do however have a weird feeling in my stomach keep thinking af is on the way?!!! hope im just imaging things....

again felt like af coming for about 6 weeks last time on and off, kept running to loo in fear....just baby snuggling in :happydance:


----------



## Bids

everytime i go to the loo my hearts in my mouth - you spend all this time stressing about getting a bfp, get one finally and then start stressing about everything else the bfp brings lol what a game!!! not complaining though...


----------



## molly85

I know bids. I get cramps when i need to go so its like panic!


----------



## Bids

well least im not alone lol 

we defo need some more bfp's i'll be staying in this thread for a looooong time yet gals ;)


----------



## molly85

i flick between the 2, i think im gnna kill OH. Midwife is meant to call monday if she can fit me in i want to see her OH just said as long as she isgone by the time his dad arrives
not a hope if I can see her I bloody well will


----------



## loopylollipop

molly85 said:


> i flick between the 2, i think im gnna kill OH. Midwife is meant to call monday if she can fit me in i want to see her OH just said as long as she isgone by the time his dad arrives
> not a hope if I can see her I bloody well will

Men!! My Oh finally showed some giddiness this morning, after seeing my BFP piccy and helping to upload!

Bids, we think getting the :bfp: is the goal, then the goal posts shifts again! Now am super stressed about :baby:sticking...

been talking about names getting me all giddy giddy gum drops...

found out OH told my lovely next door neighbour i am preggo (really suprised he told anybody) and she is pregnant too which is wonderful xx


----------



## gilz82

It's crazy isn't it. I've spent the past few hours worrying about twinges, and what I can eat or do or etc etc. 

I was so wrapped up in TTC it never dawned on me that there'd be as much stressing after the :bfp: too :blush:


----------



## loopylollipop

Bids said:


> everytime i go to the loo my hearts in my mouth - you spend all this time stressing about getting a bfp, get one finally and then start stressing about everything else the bfp brings lol what a game!!! not complaining though...

I dont want to leave this thread until everyone on the front page is coming with us :flower::flower::flower::kiss::kiss:


----------



## gilz82

Hopefully that won't take long Loopy there's been loads of :bfp:s this month :happydance:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Every time i stop cleaning things around the house I just burst into tears :cry:

This is the worse AF i have had, both emotionally and physically I am fed up with trying to put a happy spin on things today so i am going to for once just let myself be upset, i think i have issues with just letting myself feel what i am actually feeling emotionally hence my rollercoaster posts about pma and then pessimism

so today kate is feeling :cry::nope::growlmad::dohh: hopefully later once dh comes home i can have a few drinky pops and a nice cuddle and i'll start feeling a wee bit better


----------



## gilz82

Aw hon so sorry you are feeling down :hugs:

You are right to just let it out though, there is no point in bottling it up. It only makes things worse. 

Have a good :cry: then a nice night with dh and hopefully you'll feel a little better.


----------



## molly85

Have 1 for me i dnt drink and now i can't i feel left out wahhhhhh!
I think you can pretty much eat what you like except pate and unpasturised stuff and shell fish apparently I love prawns so might have to think heavily on that 1. and can do what ever your up to no theme park rides or bungy jumping lol


----------



## mrsmmm

Hi ladies! Gilz congrats on bfp.

Loopy, thank you for thinking of me. I am 7 dpo now. I took my humanities final exam last night, passed with an A. Usually I would open a bottle of wine to celebrate. I went to the wine rack, chose a bottle, and couldn't bring myself to open it. I'm either crazy or my body has some sort of instinct kicking in. I'm hoping for instinct. I don't want ttc to be turning me mad!


----------



## DaretoDream

lol i think we're all a little mad love. My chart SUCKS this cycle. I'm sad about this.


----------



## loopylollipop

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> Every time i stop cleaning things around the house I just burst into tears :cry:
> 
> This is the worse AF i have had, both emotionally and physically I am fed up with trying to put a happy spin on things today so i am going to for once just let myself be upset, i think i have issues with just letting myself feel what i am actually feeling emotionally hence my rollercoaster posts about pma and then pessimism
> 
> so today kate is feeling :cry::nope::growlmad::dohh: hopefully later once dh comes home i can have a few drinky pops and a nice cuddle and i'll start feeling a wee bit better

oh nomore i am so sorry. i hope we havent been insensitive....it must be hard with this sudden rush of BFPS - dont worry we are going anywhere without you :flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations on so many BFPs!!! Hugest :hugs: to those of you still wait.

Hope the newbies will visit our graduates thread too, we're not so scary over there.


----------



## loopylollipop

mrsmmm said:


> Hi ladies! Gilz congrats on bfp.
> 
> Loopy, thank you for thinking of me. I am 7 dpo now. I took my humanities final exam last night, passed with an A. Usually I would open a bottle of wine to celebrate. I went to the wine rack, chose a bottle, and couldn't bring myself to open it. I'm either crazy or my body has some sort of instinct kicking in. I'm hoping for instinct. I don't want ttc to be turning me mad!

congratulations on an amazing pass!! I dont think i have ever got an A well done :thumbup:
wow you sound like you have had a crazy busy month :wacko:
lets hope that :bfp: arrives soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dare - dont feel sad, a few of us have got our :bfp: this month when things didnt look great - our bodies dont always play by the rules written in the textbooks x


----------



## Danniii

Hey Ladies:hi:
Well I didn't think I'd been away for too long, but there have been so many BFPs!!! Congratulations to you all!!!:happydance:
And :hugs: to anyone still waiting to join them. I hope the luck on this thread rubs off on you soon. :thumbup:
AFM, no sign of anything... *sigh* No AF, no Ov, no :baby:, no symptoms...:cry: The Soy obviously did nothing, so I'm trying Vitex now. FXd!


----------



## mrsmmm

Danii - Hugs and hope something happens for you soon as well. I feel like crap. I've gained 20 lbs in the past yr and a half I've been married, most of it in the past 4 months while ttc. Ugh, I'm soooooo about ready to be ntnp and say F all the pills, powders, and potions for a baby. Sorry for the vent.

In other news.....I just ate a sauerkraut, jalapeno, and tuna sandwich and it was super yum.


----------



## DaretoDream

Mrsmmm- EW! that sounds disgusting! lol


----------



## mrsmmm

It was wonderful. I told DH what I was doing and he texted me back "are you sure you're not preggo?"

All my symptoms are normal people symptoms. I can tell you I'm in a good mood despite being gutted about the amount of weight I've gained. That's the amount full term women gain....20 stinking lbs. I'm just going to focus on being more active. That's all. Since ttc, I've stopped exercising in the 2ww. I think that's what has done me in.


----------



## molly85

excercise isgoooood imrubbish at it but bean has done a lot while implanting in there. even gnna risk lifting 18lbs of bathroom cabinet when i make it later


----------



## Navy2mom

Trying to figure out what's going on with my chart...it kind of everywhere and i think i O'd today so timing might have been very good....I had some cramps,not too painful,but just enough where i had to stop what i was doing and they were about mid morning and we dtd last night,so keeping my fX'd that we catch that eggie this cycle :)


----------



## mrsmmm

Fx for you, Navy.


----------



## molly85

hope u did we need more graduates!


----------



## Sooz

Hey Ladies!

Great to see more :bfp:'s coming in. Massive :hugs: to all those who got the witch this month.

I'm pretty sure I ov'd yesterday had strong second +tive OPK, spotting which started pink then EWCM with the tiniest two strands of red streaked in and then cramps which were more like niggling shooting pains on my right hand side yesterday evening for a few hours. Completely gone today and spotting now the tiniest hint of brown. 

Sadly I had bad insomnia on Friday night and got only two hours sleep so a vital temperature is now totally useless. I suspect FF will get my Ov date wrong this month due to that but am now considering myself officially in the 2ww. :happydance:


----------



## Vesta

Loving all the BFPs!

I'm 12 DPO (I think) and trying to resist the urge to test until Wednesday.


----------



## babywearinmum

Hiya everyone.

Well th opks are pretty much staying the same, no surge yet :cry:

Went out last night and had a few so did't bother taking my temp.


Fxd for those who have ov'd and gd luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## babywearinmum

gilz82 said:


> It's crazy isn't it. I've spent the past few hours worrying about twinges, and what I can eat or do or etc etc.
> 
> I was so wrapped up in TTC it never dawned on me that there'd be as much stressing after the :bfp: too :blush:

Oh my god!!! Just seen this!! :happydance:

Congrats hunny!!! adding you up there too!! :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

:dance: my temp went back up this am! I'm still in the game.


----------



## mrsmmm

Dare- great news on your temps. I'm 8dpo. Poas this morning and bfn. Of course! lol. 
Babywearin- hope you get your surge soon!

I dreamed 3 dreams last night. I woke up with headache. I was super hot in my sleep. Slept without blanket on me. I can't sleep without blanket. Strange. My only other odd thing is cramps. I feel like af is here in full force from lower tummy and my back. Super sleepy. AF 7 days away so we'll see.


----------



## molly85

Yay!


----------



## gilz82

Fx'd for you Datetodream and Mrsmmm

Loads of sticky bean :dust:
Xx


----------



## cacahuete

cacahuete said:


> Hey there,
> After a loong 2 week wait with a 37 day cycle, I got a faint bfp this morning at 14 dpo! ( went a bit mad and tested on three sticks! Got two lines on each! ) :) gonna test again tomorrow and make sure
> 
> Hopefully this one will stick :)

Forgotten about??? :)

this no.13 BFP???


----------



## gilz82

Congrats cacahuete :happydance:


----------



## Bids

cacahuete said:


> cacahuete said:
> 
> 
> Hey there,
> After a loong 2 week wait with a 37 day cycle, I got a faint bfp this morning at 14 dpo! ( went a bit mad and tested on three sticks! Got two lines on each! ) :) gonna test again tomorrow and make sure
> 
> Hopefully this one will stick :)
> 
> Forgotten about??? :)
> 
> this no.13 BFP???Click to expand...

aww sorry i must have missed this - MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: we'll be due the same day!! :cloud9:


----------



## cacahuete

aww sorry i must have missed this - MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: we'll be due the same day!! :cloud9:[/QUOTE]

That's great news!! Do you have a prego journal? Maybe we could follow how each other is doing?


----------



## mrsmmm

HOORAY!!! for the new BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

congrats to the bfp! 


I'm having some kind of tummy trouble - started yesterday and continuing today. Had my normal :coffee: this morning- just a cup because i seriously made myself cut back, but i have to have one cup a day. Nose is stuff, but like said, this tummy thing is bothering me. My stomach feels like i had TONS of coffee. Like 3 cups. Jittery full of coffee feeling... you know what i mean? 

Also had to run to the bathroom twice this morning... serious diarrhea... SORRY TMI. 

i feel strange.

Dh just asked when i can test- i told him later this week. I think he's really thinking we got it this month. I'm trying to tell him that sometimes it's just not that simple. 


and mrsmmm- you're only 8 dpo what are you doing testing today?! Give it a few days. :) then you'll get that bfp. ANy symptoms?


----------



## Bids

cacahuete said:


> aww sorry i must have missed this - MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: we'll be due the same day!! :cloud9:

That's great news!! Do you have a prego journal? Maybe we could follow how each other is doing?[/QUOTE]

No i havent looked into that yet lol still totally in shock!!! :flower: have you started one then?!


----------



## mrsmmm

Dare, I had super bad af type cramps when I woke up. Now I'm all better. I'm still dreaming. I'm very tired...averaging 10 hrs night, up from my usual 6 hrs.


----------



## loopylollipop

mrsmmm said:


> Dare- great news on your temps. I'm 8dpo. Poas this morning and bfn. Of course! lol.
> Babywearin- hope you get your surge soon!
> 
> I dreamed 3 dreams last night. I woke up with headache. I was super hot in my sleep. Slept without blanket on me. I can't sleep without blanket. Strange. My only other odd thing is cramps. I feel like af is here in full force from lower tummy and my back. Super sleepy. AF 7 days away so we'll see.

Mrsmmm...I must say your symptoms are sounding REALLY GOOD:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Dare...I told you our bodies dont always play the game, now your temps are up!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Babywearin...argghhhhh thought your surge was nearly here!! BUmmer :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## DaretoDream

mrsmmm said:


> Dare, I had super bad af type cramps when I woke up. Now I'm all better. I'm still dreaming. I'm very tired...averaging 10 hrs night, up from my usual 6 hrs.

i rolled over this morning and got a super sharp pain in my left ovary. It stopped me for a moment and i actually said pretty loudly 'what the crap?!' luckily didn't wake the hubs.

Loopy- you so were right :) thanks!!! :happydance:


Feeling like we did it. Is that silly of me? I really seriously think i'm pregnant. But, scared to death at the same time. I bet i'll do this every cycle.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Congrats on those new Graduates :wohoo: :bfp:s thick and fast now.....I agree wont be happy until we take you all with us :)

I graduated to a ickle Olive yesterday and am now 9wks ..... WOW how fast has that gone! I have my 1st Midwife app tom a little excited :dohh:


----------



## Navy2mom

I am watching FOOTBALL and stalking everyones charts ....LOL I'm such a dork!! LOL


----------



## DaretoDream

navy funny im stalking charts too :)


----------



## Navy2mom

DaretoDream said:


> navy funny im stalking charts too :)

Oh YAY i have a chart stalking buddy....LOL,nice to know i'm not the only one :):thumbup:


----------



## molly85

if any of thestalkers can figure out how i got pregnant i wouldlove toknowsowe can shar it with those trying still hugs to you all


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too :) hardly any :sex: and :spermy: issues over here.....would love to know how we managed it :dohh:


----------



## loopylollipop

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Ladies,
> 
> Congrats on those new Graduates :wohoo: :bfp:s thick and fast now.....I agree wont be happy until we take you all with us :)
> 
> I graduated to a ickle Olive yesterday and am now 9wks ..... WOW how fast has that gone! I have my 1st Midwife app tom a little excited :dohh:

congratulations on your olive Madly - it has gone quick! But i guess you were late getting the :bfp: werent you?

I feel like i have known forever, and I still have another week and a half of carrying a poppyseed! Nearly chucked in Ikea today when d-stepson mixed my longlife pretend milk for my coffee and his free-refill coke oh:sick::sick::sick::sick: He thought it was hilarious, I asked how he embarrased he would be if I chucked all over the floor and he said 'oh that would be so funny'. I said 'ok I will remember to aim for you :growlmad:'

Started trying to prepare the little monkey for sharing his attic 'pad' with his 3 year old brother :rofl::rofl: getting him excited about fixin up the room so he doesnt feel the pain so bad:haha::awww::awww: Bless him doesnt realised the hypothetical scenario of a :baby: in the little room is closer than he thinks:nope:

Yeah Dare am feeling good about both you and Mrsmmm :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Navy2mom

molly85 said:


> if any of thestalkers can figure out how i got pregnant i wouldlove toknowsowe can shar it with those trying still hugs to you all

Sweetie i have looked at your chart 3 time today and i really think you O'd between CD17 and CD18.....Either way Congrats on your BFP :happydance:


----------



## loopylollipop

cacahuete said:


> cacahuete said:
> 
> 
> Hey there,
> After a loong 2 week wait with a 37 day cycle, I got a faint bfp this morning at 14 dpo! ( went a bit mad and tested on three sticks! Got two lines on each! ) :) gonna test again tomorrow and make sure
> 
> Hopefully this one will stick :)
> 
> Forgotten about??? :)
> 
> this no.13 BFP???Click to expand...

CONGRATULATIONS sorry if I missed you 
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

babywearinmum -add MrsBandEgglet too for BFP - wanna fill up that first page:thumbup:


----------



## loopylollipop

PeanutBean said:


> Congratulations on so many BFPs!!! Hugest :hugs: to those of you still wait.
> 
> Hope the newbies will visit our graduates thread too, we're not so scary over there.

when we venture over, how do we find you guys? x


----------



## gilz82

Loopy if you look on page 179 of this thread down at the bottom Peanut has posted a link to the grads thread. 

xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/397747-mother-all-conception-months-graduates-53.html

Heres the link ladies


----------



## molly85

So did I Navy but alll my tests were so strong and my thryoid had gon so loopy i didn't believe it.

Madly OLIVE!


----------



## mrsmmm

Loopy, I appreciate the pma. If I'm not pg, I'm going to request blood work to figure out why I'm so sleepy. I just fell asleep at 2pm while Dh had 2 football games going on at the same times. Bucs were on laptop; Giants were on big screen. I still have no desire to drink even though DH bought Corona, my fave beer. I'll feel super silly if af comes.


----------



## PeanutBean

Loads of positive signs on here! I had dodgy guts (and still do) from before the test and also had random falling asleep at like 5pm and things. Exciting!


----------



## mrsmmm

Thanks, Peanut. You're too kind to us still waiting.


----------



## babywearinmum

loopylollipop said:


> cacahuete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cacahuete said:
> 
> 
> Hey there,
> After a loong 2 week wait with a 37 day cycle, I got a faint bfp this morning at 14 dpo! ( went a bit mad and tested on three sticks! Got two lines on each! ) :) gonna test again tomorrow and make sure
> 
> Hopefully this one will stick :)
> 
> Forgotten about??? :)
> 
> this no.13 BFP???Click to expand...
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS sorry if I missed you
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> babywearinmum -add MrsBandEgglet too for BFP - wanna fill up that first page:thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh my sorry hunny missed you both!!

Wow 13 bfps!!

I will change them now :happydance:


----------



## babywearinmum

No 14 I mean!


----------



## mrsmmm

Luckiest thread ever.


----------



## DaretoDream

PeanutBean said:


> Loads of positive signs on here! I had dodgy guts (and still do) from before the test and also had random falling asleep at like 5pm and things. Exciting!



you can add on and off nausea for me today for symptoms. I STILL have that stomach i thought was just the coffee belly. And i have a headache now, but i think that's more for the weather. It's all rainy here, and i think it's finally getting to me. But the stomach thing is whack.


----------



## loopylollipop

mrsmmm said:


> Luckiest thread ever.

I am stressed waiting for you guys to test. God knows how you feel! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Navy2mom

Sending PMA and TONS of :dust:......All you gals are awesome and SO very supportive:flower:


----------



## mrsmmm

Loopy, :hugs:. I won't be surprised for af because we only bd once. The strange food saga continues....today was steak. I haven't had steak in at least 4 years. I wonder if the maca is causing me to eat funny. This is my first month using it. Any thoughts?


----------



## Navy2mom

mrsmmm said:


> Loopy, :hugs:. I won't be surprised for af because we only bd once. The strange food saga continues....today was steak. I haven't had steak in at least 4 years. I wonder if the maca is causing me to eat funny. This is my first month using it. Any thoughts?

What is Maca? :shrug:


----------



## mrsmmm

https://altmedicine.about.com/od/herbsupplementguide/a/maca.htm

On my phone, hope link works. Supposed to help fertility. I've got no probs in sex drive dept.

Add weepy to silly symptom list. Forgot cp still soft and mushy. CM watery. 

At least I'll know what to look for next month as I'm recording "symptoms" very well this month.


----------



## TTCBB3

Hey just wanted to update I got a BFN for August but AF showed up Sept 1st and I got a +ive OPK on Friday so Im supposed to start again Sept 24/25 so hopefully we caught the eggy this time and we will still get a BFP for Sept!! ::)) fXd


----------



## Bids

mrsmmm once is all it takes madcat only bd once and i did only twice so fingers crossed for you!! cat did tell me the only thing she did different was sleep on her tummy afterwards so i did that this month too and BFP dunno if it was that but thought it might be worth a mention for everyone else??!! 

GOODLUCK gals really hoping we get loads more BFP's xxx


----------



## slb80

Hey Ladies can I join you on this very lucky thread?? I haven't been online much, DF bought me a puppy for my birthday(think he is trying to keep my mind occupied) so have been very busy with her, but last night totally out of the blue I had a dream about doing a HPT just before leaving to see a client and got a :BFP: in the dream I took the test with me so I could keep peeking at it as I just couldn't belive it. I have woke up full of PMA after feeling a bit low the last few days. Heres hoping it is my month this month


----------



## mrsmmm

Bids- I sleep on my tummy already. Thanks for sharing. This morning I had that gut feeling of not being pg. idk. Just a feeling.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

RIGHT based on the whole sleeping on front tip from matcat and bids i am doing that this month also going back on honey and will be taking the cough syrup i do get ewcm but i would only say that it is abdundant only in short waves so am wondering if i have a slight quantity problem

so this month:

vits
opks (only around expected ov though so days 16-19)
honey
cough syrup
lying on belly

oh yes and i may jump my dh's bones lol lol lol might help!

feeling ALOT better today, last two days havent been able to stop crying about it but at least i got it out my system, i think i am already fairly accepting to the fact it can take a year and that i have only ov'd twice in 6 months - thankfully the last last two months, th elast four months i have had 31 day cycles and 12 day luteal phases so . . . . . there is a lot to be positive about! oh and i have clear blues awaiting for 4 weeks time! although may have to get internet cheapies - this month i am going to allow myself to give in to my poas hpt addiction as not allowing myself causes too much stress lol lol lol - reminder must buy some internet cheapies although i hate them i love to pee on them lol lol lol 

hows everyone else doing? are we keeping this thread going for october? xkx


----------



## gilz82

Hi guys 

Glad you are feeling a bit better Nomorenumbers, TTC is such a rollercoaster :hugs: Plus we aren't going anywhere without you we'll all move to graduates together :hugs:

Mrsmmm - Your not out yet, i honestly though i was going to a :bfn: when i tested on Saturday. I just wanted it out of the way so i could get on with the weekend. Nearly died when the second line came up


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

well really gona sit down with dh this month and tell him the schedule for the month, i mean we a really really busy the two weeks before i o as we have 2 managers on holiday back to back so he will probably be a little starved by that point anyway but still - he was really good last month and knew he had to bd lots but unfortunately i ov'd saturday which is the worst day because we dont see eachother, friday and saturdays or mondays because of work so was a bit difficult

this month i am prob going to get positive opk on monday so bding monday, tuesday, wednesday and then attempting for one of us to get the friday off will be so much easier! fx


----------



## mrsmmm

Thanks so much, Gilz. I know I'm testing tooooo early. I just woke up this morning and had that feeling....that I was out. I know no one is out till the witch shows. It's just a weird gut feeling. FX I'm wrong. I'd love to be wrong on something like this. 

Nomore - I'll be telling DH our schedule as well. He's lived in the "time crunch" dark for 3 months now. Time to pick it up.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha mrsmmm my dh has been in the dar for 6 months now! he has started to say that he is really upset and surprised we arent pregnant yet so i think he may start taking a natural interest in things, i didnt want to force him to over think things before he wa wanting to and even then it will probably be only to the extent of do we need to jiggy jiggy tonight? great! but hey thats better than having to pull out all my ninja seduction skills! :ninja:

and then having a major sulk :sulk: because he should have instinctively known that i wa oving and read my mind :haha:

i am thinking that him just knowing its time will be so much more helpful this month xkx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey nomore, I am making a calendar with DTD days on it and when we are going to use preseed. OH is getting the schedual put on the fridge. Last cycle we kind of NTNP, I didnt even put my legs in the air... :haha:

This month we are going for it.

This month we are doing SMEP, persona monitor, preseed & legs/bum in air.

I am thinking of trying cough syrup to help things along as like you I get EWCM but not alot of it.

I think we should keep this thread for oct.

I am waiting for AF as we speak... tested BFN yesterday at 12DPO.

xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

4 magpies - It says you're 13 dpo. Are you testing soon?

I just emailed DH and told him make sure he keeps Sept 30 to Oct 4th fresh on his "little man" brain. He wrote back "put it in my Outlook calendar" so let's hope that's a good thing.


----------



## 4magpies

I tested yesterday on a 10miu and it was BFN it would of shown, I am not pregnant?

xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

IDK. There's a few ladies on here that got up to 20 dpo and finally got a BFP. I tested with 10miu this morning at 9 dpo (silly I know) and got a bfn. I thought the same thing that it should be in there by now.


----------



## 4magpies

9DPO could be too early for a BFP but 12DPO no way.... I only have a 13 day luteal phase, AF is due tonight/tomorrow.

xxxx


----------



## ttc3_mum2girl

Add me :) 

10dpo today... bfn this afternoon, but still hopeful!

Good Luck ladies xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

im like that 4 magpies, i take the sensitive ones and store ones on the odd occassion, i know that if i dont get anything on like 12 dpo it will be af for me, i get most of my symptoms of af 12/13 dpo so although i like the pma and baby dust i just really really know that af is on her way at that stage, this cycle i was the same i was really really positive because my cm pattern had changed and then literally a few hours later i got cm, bloating disappeared, was snappy 3am the next day af arrived

doesnt mean to say though that you are out! i have my fingers and toes crossed for you still!

yeah lets keep the thread going if we are still here in november december we can vote for a name change - instead of conception months it can be birth months!!!!! so hope we arent though lol

i have a spreadsheet lol that i leave open sometimes but he just clics off of it, looks too complicated for him but all it is is red boxes for af days and purple days for bd days! never mind lol


----------



## slb80

Think my DF would freak and not be able to DTD if I had a chart ect, I have to used OPK in secret and just seduce him. He told me he doesn't want to know when I ov just incase he cant perform! He is very sensitive bless him and gets disapointed everytime AF arrives and tells me how sorry he is he couldn't make it happen for us again.


----------



## mrsmmm

hahaha.....after 4 months, I'm becoming impatient.


----------



## 4magpies

This will be our 2nd month TTC, my OH is so not sensitive but was sure he had super sperm and I would get pregnant straight away.

He loves the idea of a plan...

I was thinking of getting stars to stick on it when we DTD. :haha:

I have attached my plan... it may change depending on ov dates and AF start dates.

PS = preseed!

Rest is self explanatory.

Yellow day is ov day.

xxx
 



Attached Files:







MEME.pdf
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## slb80

4Magpies love the idea of stars :) 

I think most men think they have super sperm LOL


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks! I will probably have to change it when AF decides to be late or I ov the wrong day or something daft, gives us something to aim for though!

xxx


----------



## slb80

Its a starting point though, I have an app on my phone so i can keep track of everything, I am lucky that my cycles are pretty much bob on most months.


----------



## Navy2mom

4magpies said:


> This will be our 2nd month TTC, my OH is so not sensitive but was sure he had super sperm and I would get pregnant straight away.
> 
> He loves the idea of a plan...
> 
> I was thinking of getting stars to stick on it when we DTD. :haha:
> 
> I have attached my plan... it may change depending on ov dates and AF start dates.
> 
> PS = preseed!
> 
> Rest is self explanatory.
> 
> Yellow day is ov day.
> 
> xxx

I think you might want to check your calendar dear cuz i Noticed you have Sept 14th on a Monday and it's actually on a Tuesday this year(it's my mom's B-day):hugs: and :dust: to you...and i love your idea!!


----------



## mrsmmm

SLB - I have an app as well. It makes it soooo much easier to keep up with by just looking at my phone.


----------



## 4magpies

I just changed it one of my other friends noticed it too! I must have AF brain! :haha:

xxx


----------



## loopylollipop

Hi guys!

Well at work, came out on time for a change to find a complete flat tyre. Bummer. So sat waiting for OH to come and help. I fix people, not cars! Snuck into on-call room to hang out til he arrives and found an ic in my bag...yes yes i know....and the good news is that it is now really dark compared to my last posted ones. Yippee...still not due af til wed so keep having panic attacks , thinking going to start bleeding any sec. Line made me feel better tho x

GL girls, you arent out yet still early to test xxx


----------



## mrsmmm

Loopy - That's great news! Glad it's getting darker. Hoping I know either way soon.


----------



## slb80

Congrats Loopy, glad the line is getting darker x


----------



## Navy2mom

Congrats on a darker line Loopy :)


----------



## mrsmmm

So I had to laugh. I went to the countdown to pregnancy symptom page. "I just feel out this month" is most common on 9 dpo along with being "weepy." Besides my bbs hurting and the crazy dreams, those are my two symptoms. Today is 9dpo.


----------



## Vesta

I caved and tested this morning. BFN. So I think I'm out. :cry: I know your not really out until AF shows. But it was a 10 MIU test and I'm about 13 DPO so if I was pregnant I think it would have shown a positive. Every month just gets harder and harder.


----------



## mrsmmm

Vesta, :hugs:. I know what you mean.


----------



## mrsmmm

So, not that I believe in it, but they are fun to read. My horoscope today: Something that you have wanted very much for quite some time is finally manifesting in your life. Don't start to question it. You may be questioning why this didn't happen sooner, or whether it is the real thing after all. The answer is that it didn't happen sooner because you and another person weren't ready for it until now. Yes, it's the real thing. Enjoy your good fortune and happiness and don't doubt it for a moment.


----------



## slb80

Vesta keeping my FX for you, hope AF doesn't show x


----------



## slb80

mrsmmm said:


> So, not that I believe in it, but they are fun to read. My horoscope today: Something that you have wanted very much for quite some time is finally manifesting in your life. Don't start to question it. You may be questioning why this didn't happen sooner, or whether it is the real thing after all. The answer is that it didn't happen sooner because you and another person weren't ready for it until now. Yes, it's the real thing. Enjoy your good fortune and happiness and don't doubt it for a moment.

Wow, lets hope that it is all right for you, what star sign are you?


----------



## mrsmmm

Scorpio


----------



## slb80

Darn it was hoping you were going to say leo lol, fx for you xx


----------



## mrsmmm

lol......hoping yours is a good one too. I give that stuff a grain of salt, but it's fun to hope.


----------



## loopylollipop

mrsmmm said:


> Scorpio

scorpio - thats why you didnt need the maca for sex drive issues :rofl::rofl:
sorry didnt get round to commenting on that..dont really know much about it. not taken anything except my folic acid x

wow your horoscope..how spooky would that be????:shock:

posted my new pic in gallery of darker line, taken on wee v v v diluted with too much decaf :coffee:


----------



## x-ginge-x

can i hop on board, ive been offline a number of months and this month been so busy daydreaming and looking for wedding stuff ttc was out the window, sat here with a few more days to go, massive nausea, amazingly sore boobs that when my hubby touches i scream at him and a possible very faint positive but im being pessimistic and not believing it just to keep my sanity, and more than anything it would be so typical to be pregnant this month when im supposed to be having an xray geezz this is our 21st cycle and if not pregnant then we have to miss a month for xray -sighs-


----------



## mrsmmm

Loopy, you silly girl! If being scorpio gets a bfp with the maca, juices, and pills I shove down my throat then I gladly accept.

Ginge - welcome! My hubby puts 'ie' on Gingie for me.


----------



## sma1588

hows everything going ladies? ive been on vacation for a few days .....im either about to get a bfp or AF i know 1 of them is comming with all this ive had going on


----------



## gilmore85

OMG!! how much have i missed over the weekend!!!

Congrats to everyone with their :bfp:

am i the only one left that isn't pregnant??


----------



## sma1588

no i havnt got my bfp yet either... i will probly be the only 1 on this entire site that never gets it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have some reading back to do as well


----------



## mrsmmm

Awwww, don't say that. You'll get a bfp!

I swear to God if I'm not pg this cycle, I'm checking myself into a mental ward. I was changing into my running clothes to go for a jog. DH says, "what's wrong with your boobs?" I freak out thinking I've got a pimple or something on my chest.....nope....VEINS! They look disgusting. There's a huge vein that loops around under my left boob, does a bee line for the right one, and shoots up by my collar bone. If this is all AF bs, I give up!


----------



## sma1588

i would be right along the side of u in the mental word if only i live by u lol. after almost 2 years now im getting sooo frustrated and always ready to give up, usually dark veinsr a sign of a bfp comming up so i hope thats comming up for u hun. im getting some cramps and little things but i doubt its leadingto anything good its AF i know it !!!!!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Can i also come to this mental ward! im turning in to a lunitic!!! Its been over 2 and a half years and im only just holding in there! alot of days i just want to forget all this TTC crap and be normal!!

I know it sounds kinda mean but sometimes i wish i didnt want children so i wouldnt have to go through all this every day of my life with a neverending stream of BFNs

pfft ... Rant over lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

x-ginge-x said:


> can i hop on board, ive been offline a number of months and this month been so busy daydreaming and looking for wedding stuff ttc was out the window, sat here with a few more days to go, massive nausea, amazingly sore boobs that when my hubby touches i scream at him and a possible very faint positive but im being pessimistic and not believing it just to keep my sanity, and more than anything it would be so typical to be pregnant this month when im supposed to be having an xray geezz this is our 21st cycle and if not pregnant then we have to miss a month for xray -sighs-

Glad to see you back hun!, Its much easier to chat here rather than stupid FB chat  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmmm

Ladies, hopefully someone up above (or where ever you believe) will hear our TTC prayers and put us all out of our waiting misery. 

Went for a jog/walk/jog tonight. Usually 6 miles is a piece of cake. I only got out 3.25 before almost dying on the sidewalk. I got overheated so quickly. That's a new one for me. Maybe it was something I ate.


----------



## sma1588

ya this journey of ttc is so hard i never thought it would be like this, all those months of bc and trying to not get prego and lots of $ and now i CANT get prego, this sux! 

sometimes i just think that if i wasnt with my OH i wouldnt want kids if i was by my self and things would be better and he can move on and have kids with some1 else...but he tells me no thats not what he wants so it kinda keeps me going

i hope some1 anwsers some prayers soon i know im not in the best of situations but have alot more than some people who get prego off the first night of having sex or ppl with addictions


----------



## mrsmmm

I saw in someone's siggy on here something like (I'm going to F up the quote I just know it). "When you're ready to give up, hope whispers try one more time." I like that thought. I have one at my desk at work. "Ask yourself if you can give more. The answer will always be 'yes'".


----------



## sequeena

mrsmmm said:


> I saw in someone's siggy on here something like (I'm going to F up the quote I just know it). "When you're ready to give up, hope whispers try one more time." I like that thought. I have one at my desk at work. "Ask yourself if you can give more. The answer will always be 'yes'".

Think that's me :haha:


----------



## sma1588

well hello again^ lol.....

that saying is so true yet so hard to go by at the same time . i wanna give up so much but then it kinda just feels normal now. honestly i dont think i could just go back to not trying or ntnp. we were going to not try for a month before i went on vacation awhile ago but ended up ntnp again lol


----------



## mrsmmm

Sequeena!!! It is your siggy. Funny how things like that stick in your brain!


----------



## slb80

mrsmmm said:


> I saw in someone's siggy on here something like (I'm going to F up the quote I just know it). "When you're ready to give up, hope whispers try one more time." I like that thought. I have one at my desk at work. "Ask yourself if you can give more. The answer will always be 'yes'".

I like that :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:dust: Ladies :kiss:


----------



## mrsmmm

You know what's funny? I'm 10dpo. Usually, I'd be all ready to POAS first thing in the morning. I woke up and just peed normally, no hpt. I just didn't feel positive this morning.


----------



## gilmore85

i'm gonna try this month not to test until day after af is due, cos its never late so hopefully it will save the anguish of getting a BFN on a test and also save some money on hpts lol


----------



## slb80

I am aiming for just that, I am not going to test until the day after AF is due x


----------



## DaretoDream

I know its early.... 9dpo tested this am got a BFN but my temp went up again slightly. Not giving up this month. Official test date is still the 19th.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Dont give up ladies....remember me!


----------



## gilmore85

MADLYTTC said:


> Dont give up ladies....remember me!

Madly as if we could forget :haha: :happydance:


----------



## mommytoTandE

congrats Madlyttc!!! WHo hoo!!!!

I am still waiting to O - this will be the latest O yet since I began charting in April... 

Hoping for a BFP for our 10th wedding anniversary on 10/14!

:dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :hugs:

remember 22dpo before I got my proper :bfp: and af was 9days late and I sat and looked at what I thought where vvvvfaint evaps for a loooooooooooooong 12days! Dont give up until the witch shows her face!


----------



## Navy2mom

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you Ladies :hugs:
> 
> remember 22dpo before I got my proper :bfp: and af was 9days late and I sat and looked at what I thought where vvvvfaint evaps for a loooooooooooooong 12days! Dont give up until the witch shows her face!

YAY...Congrats:happydance::thumbup::happydance:


AFM: My temp shot up again this morning....it went from 97.7 yesterday to 98.1 today.....I am 2 DPO today....i am sure i O'd on Sunday and BDing was timed pretty well this month....I have a link to my chart in my siggy box...Just in case there are any chart stalkers out there like me...lol:haha: :dust:


----------



## PeanutBean

Mrsmmm those veins are a GOOD sign!


----------



## cliqmo

This is our first month TTC and I am holding out for some *beginners luck* :D


----------



## loopylollipop

checkin in to find some :bfp:...

c'mon Mrsmm your symptoms couldnt be any better! :thumbup:


----------



## Shey

I hate migraines and vomiting, not a good combination! blah


----------



## loopylollipop

Shey said:


> I hate migraines and vomiting, not a good combination! blah

poor you :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Shey

loopylollipop said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> I hate migraines and vomiting, not a good combination! blah
> 
> poor you :kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

i know! i tried tylenol and ibproufen and tried eating chocolate and none of those things worked. Not to mention the flutters i keep feeling and weirdness in my lower abdomen and now a sore throat. what is going on with me?


----------



## mrsmmm

You ladies are too sweet. My nipples are soooo sensitive, nothing really wrong with boobs. I'm miserable. Tested this evening after holding pee. Bfn. still early. Af due this we/e.


----------



## mrsmmm

Dh's job must hate ttc'ers. He'll be home 1 day next fertile time and out of town completely the next one. So sad.


----------



## DaretoDream

Too bad for them! Ha. I think that's great that he can do that. When are you tested mrsmmm? 

Had dinner at my mom's tonight. Asked hubby in the car because EVERYTHING i ate tasted funny.


----------



## mrsmmm

Dare- hope that's a good sign. 

I test everyday. It's the addictive nature of ic's.


----------



## DaretoDream

:) I'm thinking about doing the same. I got those nice cheap ones over at the early preg store- not too bad!! If af gets me i'm getting their opks as well.


----------



## mrsmmm

I've got about 15 opks. I took one today with hpt. Both neg as could be.


----------



## babywearinmum

Someone mentioned having this group into October and thought it was a good idea :thumbup: It will keep the PMA going :happydance:

Well my temps going down again, I hope this means I am gearing up for ov! I haven't got my opks yet, but they should arrive today!

:cry: Just wish it would hurry up, im on day 83 now.


----------



## babywearinmum

oh and I have updated the list ladies x


----------



## 4magpies

AF got me.

xxx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw thanks babywearing! i'll be sticking wth this thread throughout october! did you run out of opks babyewearing? that pic you posted a few days back looked really promising for o? have my fingers and toes crossed that this is the month you o!!!! cd83!!! i would be going MAD! crazy mad that is! 

im cd 5 today so still got 13 days before i o but again we have another manager on holiday so working more than usual this month so hoping that time flies! will have to arrange a decent rota though for this month, dh is not getting away with silly excuses this month lol lol lol we will be dtd prior to any food, pints of coke, before tiredness and i shall making full use of the pause function on telly to prevent another 1am bd session lol!

been reading up on hostile cm etc i figured that i am eating too much dairy product and not enough water so will be laying off the full fat milk (always in the fridge because of ds lol) and cheese on toast and carrying around a 500ml bottle of water just so i can keep an eye on how much i am drinking each day, i tend to not drink anything until afternoon on tcd 9-18 to make sure i get a good result from opk but i think this is going to be at the expense of good cm, i mean when i get pos opk they are pos whether i have had water within an hour of taking it and at any time of the day so i shouldnt be not drinking until like 2.30 every day, silly silly me!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw 4 magpies no! are you ok?


----------



## pinkylisa28

can i be added please got my bfp 1 september but mc, stopped bleeding on saturday and im going to start trying straight away as i mc at 5 weeks this time and i feel my body had gone back to normal very quickly unlike the last mc ive had. so hoping for a october BFP now.


----------



## DaretoDream

10 dpo here temp staying the same- trying to be hopeful. Glad this group is continuing on!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

sending oodles of :dust: your way ladies.....some v.promising symptons!


----------



## lornapj83

hi can i join please im testing september 28th or 29th xx


----------



## CandyApple19

hiyaaa im testing early october :) xxxx


----------



## mrsmmm

Sorry for AF, 4 magpies. Really sorry.

I'm 11 dpo, bfn ic fmu. My nose is stuffy, but the pollen count in my area is up. I'm trying to avoid ss anything that has to do with sensitive smells and feeling woozy as it could be sinus. I'm bloated, cranky, and tired. It can go either way - af or bfp. 3 more days.


----------



## x-ginge-x

ok done some reading back and caught up again.... :hi: again zoie :D and i swear i feel shocking today i think :witch: is on her way, but i could be wrong, i know it aint over till she shows her face so still a teeny bit of hope for me yet, and getting cramps but not strong enough to be af cramps if she comes there will be lots of :cry:and :brat: i swear, will be 2 years officially ttc in october:growlmad:


----------



## Shey

As they say it's not over til the :witch: shows her face.


----------



## slb80

Well I am 5dpo and I feel pants, have felt sick all day can't eat a thing :(, I think I must be coming down with something because I know it cant be a sign so early. Hope everyone is ok? xx


----------



## x-ginge-x

I WILL be testing tomorrow if my peesticks arrive! I want to go to bed now just so I can wake up and see, don't know why I'm getting my hopes up as I 80% know i'm not pregnant! Simply because after 2 years...it's not happening for me naturally. :(


----------



## mrsmmm

SLB - Hey hun! Hope you get some relief from your sick feeling. I'm just trying to get through the next 3 days and dodging the witch at all cost. :thumbup:


----------



## DaretoDream

Worried because having mild cramps today. Wondering if AF is on her way.


----------



## mrsmmm

Hoping not, Hun.


----------



## DaretoDream

yeah i just don't know. 

I just hate waiting to find out. Some moments during the day i feel totally like i'm pg, and others i feel so out. 

DH asked me when we should tell people we are pregs- i said lets make sure we are first. 

What seems to be the most common time for people to tell everyone? Who do you tell first? Any creative ideas?

I would call my best friend first, then tell my employer- and then probably wait a while to tell my family- i DREAD telling them. But, i want to do something creative and fun to tell DH's family. Like, give them a gift and have them open it and it be like baby shoes you know?


----------



## mrsmmm

That's fun. I know how I'm going to tell my mom and dad. I'm going to send them a congratulations on the new addition baby card. I'll let them figure it out. I have an odd sense of humor with my parents. I sent my mom a sorry for your loss card on her 60th birthday. I sent my dad a St. Patty's day card for his birthday in Oct.


----------



## Dukechick

Can I join pleeeeease???? I'll be testing around the 28th :)


----------



## DaretoDream

mrsmmm- lol that's hilarious. I don't think my family would take kindly to things like that thou. Actually they claim they're always joking and fun and games but if you send them something they don't like or they don't think is funny all hell breaks lose. Always able to dish it out, never able to take it. If i sent my mom a card like that she' probably FREAK out.


----------



## sma1588

x-ginge-x said:


> I WILL be testing tomorrow if my peesticks arrive! I want to go to bed now just so I can wake up and see, don't know why I'm getting my hopes up as I 80% know i'm not pregnant! Simply because after 2 years...it's not happening for me naturally. :(

i know how u feel hun im also going to pick up some test 2morrow and test 2morrow then i will test again in about 10 days .....only because last month i had a 38 day cycle but i think i o'd early this time ans 2morrow will be cd 28....i pretty much know it will be negative only because within 2 years ive never seen 2 lines


----------



## mrsmmm

Dare - I get my humor from my mom so we're good. Hope you find a special way to tell your family when the time is right. 

Sma- I hope you get a bfp soon hun. Sorry, I'm terrible with keeping up with people. Are you seeing a fs?


----------



## sma1588

mrsmmm said:


> Dare - I get my humor from my mom so we're good. Hope you find a special way to tell your family when the time is right.
> 
> Sma- I hope you get a bfp soon hun. Sorry, I'm terrible with keeping up with people. Are you seeing a fs?

yes i am, right now its for my IR, missing periods and my pain. we havnt actually said were ttc to her yet only because when we actually say that then they have to test OH and through kaiser is $700 so we said we r working on getting my cycles normal first then if nothing happens we will be back to her for fertility issues. so she said ok we will talk about other options such as clomid after the SA is done....so were waiting till dec until oh has that done at a clinic.
she also told us we can buy a fertility monitor and watch for O, also to bd every other day.......we have done the bd just about every other day this month so i really HOPE this is it for us


----------



## mrsmmm

Gosh, that's a lot of money. I pray you caught that egg!


----------



## sma1588

ya i know thats crazy i wont pay that much...i hope i caught it to this month to but i doubt it. ive never seen 2 lines at all and even tell the docs it be be negative :(


----------



## StarlitHome

Hello ladies :flower:
Well, we just tossed the pills this morning but I'm joining this thread because I have this crazy idea in my head to announce the coming grandchild at Christmas!
:dust::dust::dust::dust: and :bfp::bfp::bfp: for everyone!


----------



## slb80

Welcome starlithome, hope you get your BFP soon.

I think there will only be a few people I will tell in the first 12 weeks, My parents and DF parents will be the first to know, I will be giving them cards and letting them figure it out for themselves, My sister who has been nagging me for years to make her an aunt, she will also get a card, and then my closest friend she will figure it out herself If i don't because I will not be horse riding from getting my BFP and that will be very strange, Plus I will need her to ride for me and keep the horsey fit.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hello ladies! how is everyone today! welcome newcomers! i am hoping to get caught this month too! lucky number 7 cycle lol i keep saying september berings good things for me but i got af 6 days ago and felt like la poo. just had a thought though, i should be ovulating late september so perhaps a lucky september conception? fingers crossed! i know its ridiuclous each month i can link something good happening and link it to getting pregnant but it keeps my pma up you know? 

keep changing my mind on what i am doing extra this month and have decided to keep it simple, opks days 16, 17 and 18 i always get pos on cd 17, and makin sure i drink lots of water and lay off dairy - apparantly too much dairy creates hostile mucus - so what with not enough water and a slight obsession with mac and cheese and cheese on toast for quick between shift dinners im thinking abundance and quality of cm may be a problem

so no cheese and lots of water is going to be the trick this month!

what is everyone else doing differently this month?

so so so so hoping we get our bfps!


----------



## mrsmmm

Nomore - I have my fingers crossed for you. I'm adding grapefruit juice.

I'm 12 dpo, bfn. I have a gut feeling AF is coming. I am super duper hot, cranky, and my left ovary area is starting to cramp. That's her signature all over me.


----------



## DaretoDream

mrsmmm i got bfn this morning too- 11 dpo. My chart still looks good though and my normal pre - af bloat isn't here. and i can't find any of the normal pimples either.


----------



## x-ginge-x

hmm ive tested this am - twice with fmu and second mu both negative had a rant on TWW forum and now decided after looking at countdowntopregnancys pregnancy test time that i could be only 11dpo so maybe im testing too early or am i clutching at straws here?


----------



## mrsmmm

Ginge - Hope you get your bfp soon!

Dare - Hugs that your chart stays looking good! I'm just preparing myself. I've got all the signs and symptoms she's on her way. It's ok. There's always October. :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

I will only tell my mum before I have a scan. Going to keep it secret even with OH's family until 12 week scan.

xxx


----------



## Sooz

4magpies said:


> I will only tell my mum before I have a scan. Going to keep it secret even with OH's family until 12 week scan.
> 
> xxx

The only people who might know before then for us will be work, my best friend (if I can't drink on hols) and my currently pregnant friend (she confided in me so fairs fair lol). 

I can't be doing with people fussing round me and asking questions so the fewer people who know the better. :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah snap, I wont tell work till I am out of my probation period... sneaky I know... but a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do!!

xxx


----------



## sma1588

tested today and like always i got a bfn
im either headed for a 38 day cycle like last time or AF is on her way soon...today is day 28


----------



## slb80

Sma hope AF stays away for you x


----------



## sequeena

Faint :bfp:s here :flower: Waiting to see if they get darker xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hello ladies! feeling good today! its my birthday!!! yay!!! curry later!!! as long as i am well fed throughout the day then i class that as the perfect birthday yum yum food!!!!!! 

sequeena will be keepin an eye on your updates! have you posted anything in the test gallary? good luck hun! xkx

how is everyone else doing? drinking 2 litres of water is much harder than i thought especially on busy shifts! i didnt manage to drink 2 litres until my shift ended at 1 am! thougher than i thought it would be but hey never mind if it gets me more cm :)


----------



## sequeena

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> hello ladies! feeling good today! its my birthday!!! yay!!! curry later!!! as long as i am well fed throughout the day then i class that as the perfect birthday yum yum food!!!!!!
> 
> sequeena will be keepin an eye on your updates! have you posted anything in the test gallary? good luck hun! xkx
> 
> how is everyone else doing? drinking 2 litres of water is much harder than i thought especially on busy shifts! i didnt manage to drink 2 litres until my shift ended at 1 am! thougher than i thought it would be but hey never mind if it gets me more cm :)

Happy birthday!! :happydance:

I have but you can just go to my journal it'll probably be easier LOL

I want to create a ticker so bad!! Ohhhh what do you think? Can I can I can I???? :haha:

I am such a child :lol:


----------



## babywearinmum

:happydance: Updated the list ladies!

Well I am so happy today!!! I have got the darkest line I have had in years, its not positive but it means ov is on its way soon!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I did one yesterday and it showed up quick but faint, but today it showed quick and the darkest it has ever been!!

I have attached a pic, not a good one but its darker IRL

I have happy tears :cry: :happydance:

I am on like day 85 (split chart now) and its like christmas today! :happydance:

I will take another at 2pm and then 6pm to make sure I catch that surge and we will be bedding wahoo!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







opk3.jpg
File size: 252.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## 4magpies

Woohoo for OV!!! Thats fab.

I'm just waiting for AF to disapear.

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

well ladies the hormones have well and truly kicked in for this month. :wacko:
Yesterday felt all emotional and just wanted to cry.
Today i have just took a right strop at my work colleagues and told them all where to go :blush:

The joys of being a pre-menstrual lady :dohh:


----------



## azuak

Hi Ladies 
please add me to this list, we have been ttc now for 8 months asf the dreaded witch came yesterday. I am hopeful that this is her last visit for a while and would like to go on this journey with you guys. here is to more Sept BFP's and BFP's in October.


----------



## wishing4bub#3

HI could you please add me to the list for me this is my last month of TTC i have decided that its too much stress for me every time the AF arrives. i am lucky to have two children already and they need a stable mum not one who is all over the place with the stress of TTC. its funny i put more stress on myself with TTC than i do with my essays for uni. As sad as i will be i know that its the best thing for me. as much as i have been looking after my body its time to look after my mind too. 

Enough of a hormonal ramble lol. I wish you all the best of luck and i hope September is a lucky month and that lots of us get our BFP.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ah babywearin!!!! positive opk!!!!! omg i am sooooo happy for you! yes yes yes yes yes!!!!! get to it me lovely! 

xkx


----------



## leopardprint

wishing4bub#3 said:


> HI could you please add me to the list for me this is my last month of TTC i have decided that its too much stress for me every time the AF arrives. i am lucky to have two children already and they need a stable mum not one who is all over the place with the stress of TTC. its funny i put more stress on myself with TTC than i do with my essays for uni. As sad as i will be i know that its the best thing for me. as much as i have been looking after my body its time to look after my mind too.
> 
> Enough of a hormonal ramble lol. I wish you all the best of luck and i hope September is a lucky month and that lots of us get our BFP.

Good luck hunni :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

Huge temp drop this morning. Now i'm mad because i think AF is def. coming. >:0


----------



## mamadonna

i hope she stays away dare 

i had a temp rise this morning so kinda hoping this is it i have a feeling this maybe it keep your finger crossed for me plz


----------



## mrsmmm

Babywearin - HOOOOOOORAY for ov!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Well I got hold of a frer. I got my positive but it's running ACROSS when it should be running DOWN. What a waste of a test!


----------



## Shey

Congrats Sequeena!


----------



## sequeena

Shey said:


> Congrats Sequeena!

Oh hun wish it was a def positive but sadly it's just a faulty test :growlmad:. I'll take a pic of it later, going to try and catch some sleep now x


----------



## Cajadaem

well hello peeps.
im on CD13 today and am feeling rather happy, as today i got my first peak on my CBFM, so after cerazette am now back to normal, as i only had AF for 3 days, the usual, and now peak on CD13. Obviously i dont know if the day for peaks is normal as i've only ever tracket it once before, when ttc'ing my daughter, and i got peak with CBFM on CD13 then too, and i conceived in that month, so dont have long standing evidence of that.
my cycles have always been 31 days long and 3 days of AF tho.
last month, my first cycle off cerazette, was a little messy, AF was 6 days long, and peak wasnt until CD21-22.
but now everything appears to be back to normal i hope for BFP soon. hopefully whilst still in 2010, would be nice to have a summer 2011 baby.
Baby dust to all other trying too, lets keep our fingers crossed, and toes, for BFP's this cycle


----------



## Shey

Aww im sorry Sequeena! :hugs:


----------



## x-ginge-x

:af: got me, knew she was coming, the cramps said so!


----------



## mrsmmm

Sorry the :witch: got you.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw ginge sorry to hear af just got you! hope you are ok xkx


----------



## x-ginge-x

and next month i cant try :(


----------



## mrsmmm

:dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies just checking in on you all and spreading plenty of :dust: your way :)


----------



## mrsmmm

Hi Madly!!!! I'm feeling very AF-ish. CM is turning AF-ish....looking like I'm going to have to move on to fx for an Oct BFP. I'll carry your baby dust with me. Witch should be here by tomorrow.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: oh no hon I hope she stays away :kiss:


----------



## loopylollipop

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


babywearinmum said:


> :happydance: Updated the list ladies!
> 
> Well I am so happy today!!! I have got the darkest line I have had in years, its not positive but it means ov is on its way soon!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I did one yesterday and it showed up quick but faint, but today it showed quick and the darkest it has ever been!!
> 
> I have attached a pic, not a good one but its darker IRL
> 
> I have happy tears :cry: :happydance:
> 
> I am on like day 85 (split chart now) and its like christmas today! :happydance:
> 
> I will take another at 2pm and then 6pm to make sure I catch that surge and we will be bedding wahoo!!! :happydance:



:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## loopylollipop

sequeena said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Sequeena!
> 
> Oh hun wish it was a def positive but sadly it's just a faulty test :growlmad:. I'll take a pic of it later, going to try and catch some sleep now xClick to expand...


your lines look similar to mine at 7dpo x GL :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Loopy hon I agree.....sequeena hon I just popped into the gallery and your test def looks like mine when I 1st started testing :)


----------



## loopylollipop

mrsmmm said:


> Hi Madly!!!! I'm feeling very AF-ish. CM is turning AF-ish....looking like I'm going to have to move on to fx for an Oct BFP. I'll carry your baby dust with me. Witch should be here by tomorrow.

hope she stays aways Mrsmmm:flower:


----------



## mrsmmm

Thanks, ladies. But I'm feeling very crampy


----------



## StarlitHome

Good morning from Hawaii, girls :)

fx that AF leaves you alone, MrsMMM!

Last night I had major bloating going on and a very sore lower back, this morning I've woken up so tired it's like I didn't sleep at all, combined with queasy tummy and sore back! BBs are still sensitive too, as well as being swollen-feeling, with darker aerolae and bigger nips. Very strange.


----------



## Spunky

BFP guess it is a lucky thread!

https://www.babyandbump.com/showthread.php?t=417087&referrerid=84280


----------



## DaretoDream

mrsmmm same here. :(


----------



## sequeena

Congrats spunky!!!!

Thanks girlys!


----------



## loopylollipop

Spunky said:


> BFP guess it is a lucky thread!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/showthread.php?t=417087&referrerid=84280

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Oh Spunky that wonderful!!!!!!!!!!! Am thrilled for you ..H&H pregnancy :flower::flower:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## loopylollipop

sequeena said:


> Congrats spunky!!!!
> 
> Thanks girlys!

Sequeena - what is your update hun - thought your lines were looking good! :flower:


----------



## sequeena

loopylollipop said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Congrats spunky!!!!
> 
> Thanks girlys!
> 
> Sequeena - what is your update hun - thought your lines were looking good! :flower:Click to expand...

frer with another faint line (pics in my journal). So very annoying!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Congrats spunky! Roll on over to the grads if you fancy it.

Sequeena this is all sounding really promising, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## StarlitHome

I've got my fingers crossed for you too, sequeena!


----------



## sequeena

Thank you both. I'm actually really touched that you're all rooting for me :blush: I joined this forum last summer but have only started using it in the last few months. I wish I'd used it earlier, ttc and having no-one to talk to who understands is very lonely.

:hugs:


----------



## StarlitHome

sequeena said:


> Thank you both. I'm actually really touched that you're all rooting for me :blush: I joined this forum last summer but have only started using it in the last few months. I wish I'd used it earlier, ttc and having no-one to talk to who understands is very lonely.
> 
> :hugs:

I wish I'd found this forum back in January right after I got married! That was when the broody, I-want-a-baby feeling started! 
:)


----------



## sequeena

StarlitHome said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Thank you both. I'm actually really touched that you're all rooting for me :blush: I joined this forum last summer but have only started using it in the last few months. I wish I'd used it earlier, ttc and having no-one to talk to who understands is very lonely.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I wish I'd found this forum back in January right after I got married! That was when the broody, I-want-a-baby feeling started!
> :)Click to expand...

LOL what a great and horrible feeling that is. My broodiness gnaws away at me :wacko:


----------



## CandyApple19

Im testing in october, early oct :) i believe anyways if my ov is confirmed with 2 more temp shifts


----------



## StarlitHome

sequeena said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> I wish I'd found this forum back in January right after I got married! That was when the broody, I-want-a-baby feeling started!
> :)
> 
> LOL what a great and horrible feeling that is. My broodiness gnaws away at me :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh doesn't it just!


----------



## 4magpies

sequeena said:


> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Congrats spunky!!!!
> 
> Thanks girlys!
> 
> Sequeena - what is your update hun - thought your lines were looking good! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> frer with another faint line (pics in my journal). So very annoying!!Click to expand...

Woohooo!!!

And BTW, your sig always reminds to to take my folic acid cause I am a bit of a forget me not, so thanks, your awesome! :thumbup: :kiss:

xxx


----------



## sequeena

4magpies said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loopylollipop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Congrats spunky!!!!
> 
> Thanks girlys!
> 
> Sequeena - what is your update hun - thought your lines were looking good! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> frer with another faint line (pics in my journal). So very annoying!!Click to expand...
> 
> Woohooo!!!
> 
> And BTW, your sig always reminds to to take my folic acid cause I am a bit of a forget me not, so thanks, your awesome! :thumbup: :kiss:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:haha: You're welcome!! I actually just finished taking mine - god it tastes rank!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw congrats sequeena! i think this is it for you!!!! yay yay yay!!!!

well once again have changed my original drink lots of water plan, been getting up in the night to pee like 2 times because i am finding it difficult to get 2 litres of water in during the day so drinking right up until like 11pm midnight! 

sooooo there was a thread talking about sneaky use of preseed and well what can i say i am very easily influenced when it comes to all things that make things easier and possible to conceive lol so hopefully will arrive monday tuesday ready for use next mon tues and wed! yay! how fickle am i lol


----------



## mrsmmm

Nomore- I am literally hrs away from joining you on using preseed. I think anything that helps is worth it.

AF is on her way. I woke up with her evil kick you in the teeth cramps. I know 100% I'm not pg and can't wait to have a beer for NFL football tomorrow. I'm really proud that I wrote down every change in my body during my cycle so I know what to consider "normal" for next month.


----------



## cliqmo

Aww sorry to reads that Mrsmmm - great to read you being so positive about it though :D


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh mrsmm you are the same as me, you get the signs down to a tea! it has really helped me though, i used to be so shocked to see af but now i have at least a 2 day warning that she is on her way so at least in that sense i am no longer massively shocked when she does arrive

well i have been thinking about taking things a step further for a couple of months now and kept saying oh ill do this this month and that next month and if all those things fail then i'll buy preseed but a light switched on and i thought hang on this is month 7 and there are loads of things that could i could try and fail with over the next few months, why not just go for it!

im not telling dh though as it will totally put him off, he is just coming round to the fact that i take opks and semi schedule bd at the beginning of cycle, if i say we are using lube as such this month it will totally totally put him off! 

well here's to a month of preseed! do it mrsmm! do it! do it! do it! lol lol lol xkx


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning ladies!! Congrats to all who got their BFP's and HUGS to the ladies that AF got :hug:

I must have symtoms of the brain,I swear!! :haha: 

1DPO~ Bad headache and sore BB's (on the sides), and some pinching/mild cramping off and on.

2DPO~ Tired(by 11 am i was ready to take a nap,and did for an 1hr and 45mins),headache still,burping and gassy,vivid dreaming ....really weird!!

3DPO~Woke up with a headache, sore/achey BB's(on the sides),had heartburn at night(tums didn't help),Tired and took a nap for 2 hours,more vivid dreaming,mild backache and sore throat,had yellowish creamy CM !

4DPO~Woke up witha mild backache that went away,Dry mouth,Bloated and VERY gassy,Evening time heartburn again:dohh: ,Gaggy/dry hives in the car(Motion sickness??)...CM grossed me out it was bunch of milky yellowish and kind of strechy.

5DPO~ Gaggy/Dryhive first thing,tummy is upset and feeling sicky,Woke up with a THROBBING headache,Very minor skin breakout,MOOD SWINGS!!!:growlmad: :cry: :wacko: ..... Strong smelling pee(what gives with that??),Tired and took a 1 hour nap at 9:15 in the morning....BB's are sore off and on, Gassy and burping ALOT though out the day!! Heartburn again last night (tums didn't help)...and my special coffee from starbucks gave tasted so nasty in my mouth yesterday!!

Today i am 6DPO~ RAGING HORMONES....I feel like MONSTER MOM!! :muaha::devil::change: and my morning as only begun....BB's are still achey.tender, Vivid dreams last night,kind of weird ones too....Started burping again this morning....and Undies feel sticky!!! TMI,sorry!:blush:

My temps are in my Chart !! 

Sending :dust: and PMA to everyone....STAY AWAY :witch:


----------



## mrsmmm

Lol. Ok, I will. Hope it's worth it. Pre-seed is expensive. Here we go cycle 4!


----------



## sarahincanada

Hi everyone! Im new here so I hope Im in the right place as its a little confusing. This month I followed the sperm meets egg plan, this is our first proper month of completely tracking my period then ovulation.

I dont understand all the terms you use, and I notice some people talk about 'X days past ovulation'. Well I got a smiley face on my ovulation test on cycle day 17, that was the past monday. Do I say that is day 1 or the next day?

So my plan says I can test 14 days over my positive ovulation test, so thats Sept 27. Anyone else testing that day?

thank you for listening, Id love to make some online friends to talk to about all this.


----------



## sequeena

sarahincanada said:


> Hi everyone! Im new here so I hope Im in the right place as its a little confusing. This month I followed the sperm meets egg plan, this is our first proper month of completely tracking my period then ovulation.
> 
> I dont understand all the terms you use, and I notice some people talk about 'X days past ovulation'. Well I got a smiley face on my ovulation test on cycle day 17, that was the past monday. Do I say that is day 1 or the next day?
> 
> So my plan says I can test 14 days over my positive ovulation test, so thats Sept 27. Anyone else testing that day?
> 
> thank you for listening, Id love to make some online friends to talk to about all this.

When you got your smiley face the day after you're 1dpo xx

Good luck and welcome!


----------



## sarahincanada

Navy2mom said:


> Morning ladies!! Congrats to all who got their BFP's and HUGS to the ladies that AF got :hug:
> 
> I must have symtoms of the brain,I swear!! :haha:
> 
> 1DPO~ Bad headache and sore BB's (on the sides), and some pinching/mild cramping off and on.
> 
> 2DPO~ Tired(by 11 am i was ready to take a nap,and did for an 1hr and 45mins),headache still,burping and gassy,vivid dreaming ....really weird!!
> 
> 3DPO~Woke up with a headache, sore/achey BB's(on the sides),had heartburn at night(tums didn't help),Tired and took a nap for 2 hours,more vivid dreaming,mild backache and sore throat,had yellowish creamy CM !
> 
> 4DPO~Woke up witha mild backache that went away,Dry mouth,Bloated and VERY gassy,Evening time heartburn again:dohh: ,Gaggy/dry hives in the car(Motion sickness??)...CM grossed me out it was bunch of milky yellowish and kind of strechy.
> 
> 5DPO~ Gaggy/Dryhive first thing,tummy is upset and feeling sicky,Woke up with a THROBBING headache,Very minor skin breakout,MOOD SWINGS!!!:growlmad: :cry: :wacko: ..... Strong smelling pee(what gives with that??),Tired and took a 1 hour nap at 9:15 in the morning....BB's are sore off and on, Gassy and burping ALOT though out the day!! Heartburn again last night (tums didn't help)...and my special coffee from starbucks gave tasted so nasty in my mouth yesterday!!
> 
> Today i am 6DPO~ RAGING HORMONES....I feel like MONSTER MOM!! :muaha::devil::change: and my morning as only begun....BB's are still achey.tender, Vivid dreams last night,kind of weird ones too....Started burping again this morning....and Undies feel sticky!!! TMI,sorry!:blush:
> 
> My temps are in my Chart !!
> 
> Sending :dust: and PMA to everyone....STAY AWAY :witch:

wow can you really get preg symptoms that early?? Im 5DPO, Ive felt a few cramps here and there but thats it. Plus I have a lot of CM, like crazy amounts that it feels like Ive used tons of lubracation but perhaps thats normal this stage of the cycle (never really checked before)

good luck!


----------



## sequeena

For me a lot of pregnancy symptoms are pre af symptoms! I always get cm up until af arrives too so the only thing I can rely on is pregnancy tests :haha:


----------



## Navy2mom

sarahincanada said:


> Navy2mom said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!! Congrats to all who got their BFP's and HUGS to the ladies that AF got :hug:
> 
> I must have symtoms of the brain,I swear!! :haha:
> 
> 1DPO~ Bad headache and sore BB's (on the sides), and some pinching/mild cramping off and on.
> 
> 2DPO~ Tired(by 11 am i was ready to take a nap,and did for an 1hr and 45mins),headache still,burping and gassy,vivid dreaming ....really weird!!
> 
> 3DPO~Woke up with a headache, sore/achey BB's(on the sides),had heartburn at night(tums didn't help),Tired and took a nap for 2 hours,more vivid dreaming,mild backache and sore throat,had yellowish creamy CM !
> 
> 4DPO~Woke up witha mild backache that went away,Dry mouth,Bloated and VERY gassy,Evening time heartburn again:dohh: ,Gaggy/dry hives in the car(Motion sickness??)...CM grossed me out it was bunch of milky yellowish and kind of strechy.
> 
> 5DPO~ Gaggy/Dryhive first thing,tummy is upset and feeling sicky,Woke up with a THROBBING headache,Very minor skin breakout,MOOD SWINGS!!!:growlmad: :cry: :wacko: ..... Strong smelling pee(what gives with that??),Tired and took a 1 hour nap at 9:15 in the morning....BB's are sore off and on, Gassy and burping ALOT though out the day!! Heartburn again last night (tums didn't help)...and my special coffee from starbucks gave tasted so nasty in my mouth yesterday!!
> 
> Today i am 6DPO~ RAGING HORMONES....I feel like MONSTER MOM!! :muaha::devil::change: and my morning as only begun....BB's are still achey.tender, Vivid dreams last night,kind of weird ones too....Started burping again this morning....and Undies feel sticky!!! TMI,sorry!:blush:
> *UPDATED:* More TMI,sorry....I just checked CM and CP.....Cm is still creamy and yellowish and CP is high and kind of soft!!
> 
> My temps are in *My Chart* !!
> 
> Sending :dust: and PMA to everyone....STAY AWAY :witch:
> 
> wow can you really get preg symptoms that early?? Im 5DPO, Ive felt a few cramps here and there but thats it. Plus I have a lot of CM, like crazy amounts that it feels like Ive used tons of lubracation but perhaps thats normal this stage of the cycle (never really checked before)
> 
> good luck!Click to expand...

I REALLY think i am starting to go batty :wacko:....but on 4DPO how i got Gaggy and dry hiving (motion sickness) and it was only when the car was moving,i felt okay aslong as the car wasn't moving!! I felt the same way with all 3 of my pregnancies!!


----------



## mrsmmm

FF says you'll get watery lotiony cm, sometimes even ewcm 2-3 daus pre AF because of the hormone shift. I had so much yesterday that I thought I wet myself. That's how I knew AF would be coming soon. Just got my first spotting now! I'm super happy because that means 29 day cycle. I'm normal again!!!


----------



## Navy2mom

mrsmmm said:


> FF says you'll get watery lotiony cm, sometimes even ewcm 2-3 daus pre AF because of the hormone shift. I had so much yesterday that I thought I wet myself. That's how I knew AF would be coming soon. Just got my first spotting now! I'm super happy because that means 29 day cycle. I'm normal again!!!

YAY for a Normal 29 day cycle but my FX'd that this cycle is your month for a BFP:)


----------



## DaretoDream

mrsmmm said:


> FF says you'll get watery lotiony cm, sometimes even ewcm 2-3 daus pre AF because of the hormone shift. I had so much yesterday that I thought I wet myself. That's how I knew AF would be coming soon. Just got my first spotting now! I'm super happy because that means 29 day cycle. I'm normal again!!!

I've been getting a lot of the lotiony cm- but, actually have had since after O. And also read that's a sign of pg too. I don't think they really know. For me, i think it usually all dries up. But ttc has me so freaking confused sometimes i don't remember what's normal.

I don't have my spotting yet. But she's GOT to be on her way.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i always say that pregnancy cm is such a hindisght thing, i have my monthly cm pattern down completely so any major changes i think i will notice but the thing is i get af 14 dpo no fail so with that said how are we supposed to know what days 15 16 17 etc cm will be like? we never get that far lol so i think you are right, no one knows until it is/has already happened lol

never mind, there is always hpts! xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

Guys- i need some hope. My cramps just randomly stopped while on here this am, and wanted to ask. Has anyone heard of an implantation dip at 12 dpo? With major cramps that would - i guess go along with it? Just because my temp is so high this am.


----------



## mamadonna

i got this off ff

If conception occurred, implantation (when the fertilized egg attaches to the uterine wall) typically happens seven to ten days after ovulation, but it can happen a few days earlier or later as well.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im having EWCM and im 7/8dpo mean anything? x


----------



## Navy2mom

mamadonna said:


> i got this off ff
> 
> If conception occurred, implantation (when the fertilized egg attaches to the uterine wall) typically happens seven to ten days after ovulation, but it can happen a few days earlier or later as well.

Wow really..that is very interesting to me...thanks for posting that :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ewcm after ov is common, not everyone gets it but it is a sign of oestrogen rising which helps thicken the lining for implantation. i have had this the last two cycles, but bfns with that said though i think it is a good sign that everything is working well in there! 

my pma to you would be that if you have a little eggy making its way down your body is making your lining nice and thick! but it isnt nec a sign of pregnancy xkx good luck hun!!!!


----------



## mrsmmm

Here's the link from FF all about CM https://www.fertilityfriend.com/HelpCenter/FFBook/ff_fertility_signs.html

That helped me tons. I got excited when I kept CM all the way after ov last month. Turns out that's just how my body works. I'm starting my 4th cycle off BC. I thank GOD my body is behaving normally. Turns out I miscalculated as well. My phone told me I had 29 days till my next period. That means I'm even more normal and should have a 28 day cycle. If that's true that means I'm not having cyst flair ups either. Hooray! Maybe the maca is doing some good for PCOS. I can't tell you ladies how happy I am right now!!!! DH and I thought for sure if my cycle was still F'd up that we'd have to go to FS. OMG! So happy!!! At 28 years old, my body seems to be agreeing with me. :hugs: all around and super PMA for everyone in October!!!!! lol Sorry for rambling.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

good for you mrsmm took me double that time to get back to normal after brith control! and i am 24 (as of yesterday lol) lucky lucky! even then cycle has changed from my original pre bc self i used to be 28 days too now i am 30 but hell i will take that! i would take a 40 day cycle if it meant regular ovulation loll lol lol funny what we wish for these days - i am a child at heart and couldnt help but make a special wish on my birthday candles lol silly things i do to tip the universe in my favour lol lol 


sorry you are cd 1 but yay for cd1 of a definate 28 day cycle! yay!


----------



## mrsmmm

Thanks and happy b-day. I still "wish on a star" when I'm out at night and notice one. DH told me that was his birthday wish. Here's hoping I get a BFP for my Oct birthday.


----------



## PeanutBean

Nomore I totally forgot to respond to the thread yesterday and say Happy Birthday! Hope you had a brill day.


----------



## loopylollipop

:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:

happy birthday nomore :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## sequeena

Happy birthday nomore!!!


----------



## mrsmmm

Lmao. My hubby will be out of town again from next Wednesday to Oct 2nd. Look at my ticker. When do I ov? The baby gods hate me. Lol


----------



## DaretoDream

Happy birthday no more! 


Af still no where to be seen. Reading that most people DON'T get a positive HPT until after 14dpo! What?! Well. Tomorrow i'll be a day late. I think i'm going to wait a while before i test again. Mild cramping so still expecting her. But, she's being shy i guess


----------



## mrsmmm

Dare - Hope she stays away for you.

My AF is ust being weird. I had 2 or 3 spots after my workout and that's it. Hoping it will be normal by tomorrow.


----------



## DaretoDream

Ladies can you help?

All cramps completely gone. Also- TMI- but found watery type cm in the loo. ? When i put the info into ff- it whacked out my chart and put me at 15 dpo, saying my chart was doing pretty well and more points and so forth, but scared the crap out of me so i changed it back.

But i def. saw it. It said i O'd on day 17 instead of 19, and therefore everything was up 2 days. But, i checked again a bit later and again, found more. ?? I just want to know if it means anything.

can anyone help? Remember today i had a bfn this morning. Wondering now if something is up with the cheapie tests i got from early pregnancy tests.com, and if i should get a clear blue digital instead.


----------



## mamadonna

i would try a frer


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw thanks ladies! although i dont think this year has started all that well, been ill since yesterday afternoon, soldiered to work this morning, walked into the restaurant, switched on heater, got hot too quick, pulled out the plug, blew up the restaurant! came home, dressing gown on going to get hot choclate when ds goes to bed in a few mins 

apparantly the clumsy gene is not one you grow out of lol lol lol

have best husband ever not only did he fix the restaurant he took over my shift for me, will be having to think of suitable thank you for being the bestestest ever present xkx

how is everyone else today? last month i kept dh at bay a little the week before o because it seemed that we ran out of energy for bd by the time o came, this month we are working lots and being ill lots the week before o so plan working lol lol lol preseed hopefully coming in the post inthe next couple of days!!!


----------



## xshell79

i got my :bfp: today im 12dpo hope its a sticky one!


----------



## DaretoDream

Yeah. I think i will have to get SOMETHING better. 


Never- that's a good plan because DH ran out of steam by the time O got here. Men.


----------



## mamadonna

xshell79 said:


> i got my :bfp: today im 12dpo hope its a sticky one!
> 
> View attachment 117782

congratulation hun thats brilliant news:baby:


----------



## xshell79

thanks mamadonna im hoping ur next hun and can be my bump buddy! 

still in shock as thought i was out this month....


----------



## mamadonna

xshell79 said:


> thanks mamadonna im hoping ur next hun and can be my bump buddy!
> 
> still in shock as thought i was out this month....

me too shell hopefully i'm not to far behind you


----------



## Navy2mom

Good Sunday Morning Ladies.......I love ,love love Sunday's right now...cuz FOOTBALL is back...can't wait to watch football with my hubby today:happydance: and my team is playing tonight!!!! 
So i am 7 DPO today and my temp took a pretty good jump back up this morning!! Fx'd and :dust: Hope i come back on in a bit and see some more BFP's on here:)


----------



## mrsmmm

Navy- right there with you on football. 

Af regular now, no spotting, just normal flow. Hip hip hooray! I will probably be out till Nov since DH will be out of town till ov date. We've never been apart or not bd'd for more than a wk so this should be interesting.


----------



## loopylollipop

xshell79 said:


> i got my :bfp: today im 12dpo hope its a sticky one!
> 
> View attachment 117782

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Congratulations !!! So pleased for you :flower::flower:


----------



## sequeena

Another faint :bfp: here aaggghhh!! Can I just say I'm pregnant and be done with it?!


----------



## xshell79

congrats sequeena xxx


----------



## sequeena

Thank you shell xxx congrats to you too hun xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: congrats Spunky and xshell79 on your :bfp:s see you over in the grad thread :)

Sending lots of :dust: to you ladies in waiting

Sequeena am off to check out your latest tests now :)

NOMORE belated `HAPPY BIRTHDAY!` :)

Sorry I havent been around Ladies I have been working this weekend!

Me well I told my boss yesterday and it went a little like this......

Him - `you wanted to talk with me!`
Me - (whilst sitting down!) `yes I have something to tell you!`
Him - (whilst sort of hovering using the back of the chair opposite to hold him up with a very worried look on his face) `Whats wrong?`
Me - `You might like to sit down!`
Him - `Why it is the sit down sort of news?`
Me - `Sort of yes!`
Him - `Go on then!`
Me - `I`m Pregnant!`
Him - `OH MY GOD FOR F**KS SAKE YOUR KIDDING ME RIGHT?`
Me - `Thanks a bunch no of course I`m not kidding you!`
Him - `oh no am really sorry I didnt mean that the way it sounded.....congratulations of course! I was just thinking about things from my perspective!`

Then we talked about my EDD, mat leave, what I would like to do in way of my current position etc etc and he was really supportive :) Funny thing I joked to DH last night that his reaction was worthy of an oscar :rofl: and you would have thought I had just told him he was going to be a father again himself :dohh: (he has two little girls both to different ladies both concieved on one night stands!) Makes me wonder what his reaction actually was when he was told he was going to be a father!


----------



## sequeena

I've not put a piccy up madly I don't really see the point! I promise I'll put ten up of my dark :bfp: when I get it :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I saw yesterdays Sequeena hon.....I havent been around for a few days :dohh: but I think its exactly like the lines I was getting :wohoo: not sure if I had eye line, evaps but def was my :bfp: I hope its the same for you hon :kiss:


----------



## sequeena

MADLYTTC said:


> I saw yesterdays Sequeena hon.....I havent been around for a few days :dohh: but I think its exactly like the lines I was getting :wohoo: not sure if I had eye line, evaps but def was my :bfp: I hope its the same for you hon :kiss:

I hope so madly :hugs: I've had one evap, 1 invalid and 3 faint :bfp:s. 3 tests can't be wrong surely? Only one of the faint :bfp:s was a ic aswell!


----------



## sma1588

congats ladies and i hope that bfp gets stronger for u hun.

i was going to test again today but i totaly forgot this morning. i have them in my truck and didnt even think to go get 1 before i went to the bathroom this morning!!!! i guess that just gives me another day to test


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Its sounding positive Sequeena hon :) in the end my true :bfp: came up on one of those free duo fertility tests which were like an ic and renouned for been crap :dohh: for me they werent and funny with DS my 1st :bfp: was on an ic too :thumbup: Hang in there remember it took 12days for me to get a clear :bfp: :)

sma1588 gl hon when you do test :)


----------



## sequeena

:happydance: I signed up for those free duo tests yesterday though I doubt they'll be here in time :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Congrats on the bfps!!! Come join us Sequeena, you know you want to!


----------



## sequeena

I think I need a link LOL :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh I'm on my phone! It's back in the thread somewhere... We're in groups - pregnancy - called mother of conception months graduates I think.


----------



## sequeena

PeanutBean said:


> Oh I'm on my phone! It's back in the thread somewhere... We're in groups - pregnancy - called mother of conception months graduates I think.

Going for a nose now!


----------



## mrsmmm

Sequeena - hope your bean sticks. I'm just buzzing around the house washing all of Dh's laundry before he leaves out of town. Ugh, I'll miss him so. AF is playing nice and is no longer trying to kill me with her devil cramps. :haha:


----------



## sequeena

mrsmmm said:


> Sequeena - hope your bean sticks. I'm just buzzing around the house washing all of Dh's laundry before he leaves out of town. Ugh, I'll miss him so. AF is playing nice and is no longer trying to kill me with her devil cramps. :haha:

Thanks hun! UGH af, at least she's being nice to you xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

HI ladies, hope everyone had a fantastic weekend. Just wanted to drop by and report, still no AF here. Now officially late. I'm going to say i'm only 14 dpo though, i don't care what FF says.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wohoo dare no af cool cool! fingers crossed for you!!!!!

having nice day today, just trying to keep busy whilst waiting to o, hate waiting to o! so afraid that i'll miss it, its usually cd 18 but have nightmares that i wont test opk from like cd9 just in case some freak week early o happens lol lol lol silly me never mind! at least i wont be worrying that i did miss o during 2ww lol lol lol

how is everyone else today?


----------



## gilmore85

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> wohoo dare no af cool cool! fingers crossed for you!!!!!
> 
> having nice day today, just trying to keep busy whilst waiting to o, hate waiting to o! so afraid that i'll miss it, its usually cd 18 but have nightmares that i wont test opk from like cd9 just in case some freak week early o happens lol lol lol silly me never mind! at least i wont be worrying that i did miss o during 2ww lol lol lol
> 
> how is everyone else today?

scarily fine, getting cramps today so fx its not af but apart from that im good


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

when are you testing gilmore? you waiting until af due? 

really hoping this is our month, waiting for the old preseed to come through the post hoping it will help things along a bit, i get ewcm but i dont think that it is enough

fingers crossed ladies!


----------



## gilmore85

af due on friday (24th) so hoping to wait until at least then or hopefully saturday morning but im getting tempted to test already!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha you wont get any "dont do its" from me lol i poas if i want to, i dont take it as fact until dpo13 and have af symptoms, i get so stressed not knowing that for me its better to to poas internet cheapie hpt besides the amount of hours it kills on dpo 10,11, 12 and 13 is just simply astonishing lol can i see a line cant i? best tool to keep me busy lol lol lol lol


----------



## DaretoDream

Witch got me i'm out.


----------



## Navy2mom

DaretoDream said:


> Witch got me i'm out.

Aww sweetie i'm sorry to hear the :witch: got you.....here's some :dust: to carry with you to your next cycle i hope it brings you much luck:hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

I'm in such a foul mood now it's awful. Bloat also came along with her on the broom. Cramps are so bad I want to rip my ovaries out and throw them at dh who is using wii fit. I hate af because it makes me so mean. I just am angry at everyone.


----------



## mrsmmm

Oh no! Dare, so sorry the witch got you. :dust: for this month.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think im out aswell ladies, My CM has a browny Pinkish tint in it so im thinking this is the start of things! x


----------



## slb80

DaretoDream said:


> Witch got me i'm out.

I am sorry she got you, keeping my FX for your next cycle x


I crumbled and tested today, why oh why do i do it!! BFN so feel so down now :( 

DF shocked me yesterday, I dont talk to him about TTC because he has told me he feels pressured by it but yesterday he text me saying, thats it I want us to try everything possible for us to get a baby. He asked me to start charting as well as OPK, he also said I should lift my hips after DTD and asked me to find out if there is anything he should be taking, i was totally shocked but thrilled that me not going on about it has given him the time to think about it and make the move to push things forward even more :happydance:

So ladies what do your men take to help :spermy: ? and why? 

:dust::dust: to all xx


----------



## Sooz

My DH takes Zinc :wave:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw dare i get really upset through out af, i get really deflated and irritable and have an i cant believe i am still trying to do this attitude. just let rip, you'll feel worse if you bottle it all up. i am so sorry that she came though hun!

fingers crossed and baby dust that this next one is our cycle!


----------



## gilmore85

well ladies i think im on my way out :cry:

bloating has gone cramps have returned and are worse than before and it just feels like the :witch: is about to turn up. If she does today then it will be 3 days earlier than normal, seriously have no idea what my body is doing anymore :wacko:


----------



## babywearinmum

Wow I am away for a little while and we have 3 more bfps!! :happydance:

This is the best thread ever!

Updated the list with bfps and added some ladies too! sorry if I have missed anyone :thumbup:


Well im totally down in the dumps, have no pma at all and we are now day 89 and STILL no fricking ov :nope:

My lines have got dark but still not positive.

Ive added the progression up until yesterday, I chucked todays in the bin as I was so pissed because it was the same as yesterdays :blush:


Seriously is it too much to fricking ask :growlmad: I just want too ov :cry:
 



Attached Files:







opkbabywear.jpg
File size: 145.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## babywearinmum

gilmore85 said:


> well ladies i think im on my way out :cry:
> 
> bloating has gone cramps have returned and are worse than before and it just feels like the :witch: is about to turn up. If she does today then it will be 3 days earlier than normal, seriously have no idea what my body is doing anymore :wacko:

I felt like this when pg too hun, not over till the witch shows up! :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

babywearinmum is it worth you getting a fertility monitor to check for ov? As you know I didn't do OPKs or anything so I'm not sure how they all work but perhaps that might give a clearer picture about your ov'ing?


----------



## madcatwoman

babywearinmum said:


> Wow I am away for a little while and we have 3 more bfps!! :happydance:
> 
> This is the best thread ever!
> 
> Updated the list with bfps and added some ladies too! sorry if I have missed anyone :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Well im totally down in the dumps, have no pma at all and we are now day 89 and STILL no fricking ov :nope:
> 
> My lines have got dark but still not positive.
> 
> Ive added the progression up until yesterday, I chucked todays in the bin as I was so pissed because it was the same as yesterdays :blush:
> 
> 
> Seriously is it too much to fricking ask :growlmad: I just want too ov :cry:

i'll add my two bit, i did use OPKs, i never got a line that was completely as dark as the other when i Ov'd, I used to just take the darkest line i saw as indication, then they would go faint again!. not everyone gets a line 'as dark as'.


----------



## Shey

No sign of AF for me yet


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

my opks dont go as dark as either - actually on half of it does and the other half is just a fraction shade below! fingers crossed babywearing!!!

got my preseed in the post today he he so excited! really hoping it helps this month! using it on the sly lol lol if i told dh it would totally put him off so hey ho what he doesnt now!

aw im sorry to all the ladies who have been caught by the witch or suspect her arrival!


----------



## gilmore85

keep going to the toilet to check if she has arrived yet 

people at work must think there is something wrong with me the amount of times ive been lol


----------



## DaretoDream

gilmore lol that's hilarious. 

I'm sorry you think you're out but Fx'd that you're wrong. 

Sad to be on cycle 4 but happy for another chance.


----------



## babywearinmum

:hugs: Thanks everyone.

Yeah I know, i got pg with DD2 on the ones that didn't go as dark. But I know I haven't ov'd because im charting, theres been no thermal shift in temps and it only happens after ov. Although my temp went up today so maybe I did yestderday.

Wont know unless I have 3 high temps.


----------



## Albi

CONGRATS!!! to all the new BFP's!


It's been a while since I have last been on here


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

getting bored waiting to o now, hurry up! still got 7 days to go although babywearing i dont chart or anything so i dont know if this is the right thing to wish you luck for but fingers crossed your temp is higher the next 2 days too! i really really hope this is your o! i m frustrated waiting for mine so i would be absolutely climbing the walls if i were you! you are a superstar!!!! fingers crossed for you hun xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

no more- i have like 17 more days! lol at least you're closer. :)


----------



## mrsmmm

13 days left for me.


----------



## StarlitHome

If AF doesn't show today or tomorrow, I'm testing on Thursday... :happydance:

Stay away, AF!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im debating if i should test in the morning or not ... hmmmm idk!


----------



## nicole1980

i know im on the list my peroid hasnt come yet still waiting i was due on the 19th of Setpemeber :*) i hate waiting!!


----------



## luv his face

I Think I tried to join this in August I've posted a time or two in here I know for certain I've red all 237 pages since it was started. Anyway I'd like to join this month if thats okay 

Testing September 28th.. IF I can hold off I'll wait til the 29th thats when AF is due and I only have 1 IC.. Might as well put me for 29th as I know I wont wait!


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies :hi:

i cave and took a test this morning and ......... :bfn: :cry:

looks like im waiting for the :witch: to show


----------



## babywearinmum

:hugs: Thanks nomore.

Well my temp went up again today :happydance: I am not going to give my hopes up yet though, but if i did ov then im in with a good chance as I bd on that day :thumbup:

I have added you luv his face :flower:


----------



## luv his face

Thanks babywearin! and I hope your temp rise brings good news in the future sorry about your bfn gilmore hope it turns into a :bfp: soon!


----------



## Sooz

I got my :bfp: this morning on a IC and just confirmed it with a Superdrug test. In shock and shaking. OMFG! xxx


----------



## loopylollipop

Sooz said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning on a IC and just confirmed it with a Superdrug test. In shock and shaking. OMFG! xxx

congratulations!!!!! :happydance::happydance: H&H pregnancy :flower::flower:


----------



## Sooz

loopylollipop said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning on a IC and just confirmed it with a Superdrug test. In shock and shaking. OMFG! xxx
> 
> congratulations!!!!! :happydance::happydance: H&H pregnancy :flower::flower:Click to expand...

Thank you! I really must get off here and eat before I go to work! Can anyone tell me if I can have a paracetamol? :blush:


----------



## sequeena

Sooz said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning on a IC and just confirmed it with a Superdrug test. In shock and shaking. OMFG! xxx

Congrats!!!


----------



## babywearinmum

:happydance: congrats sooz!

Will add your bfp! :happydance:


----------



## StarlitHome

For the third time now, CONGRATS Sooz! :happydance:

If AF doesn't show tomorrow I'm testing on Thursday morning. :af: :af: :af:


----------



## Sooz

StarlitHome said:


> For the third time now, CONGRATS Sooz! :happydance:
> 
> If AF doesn't show tomorrow I'm testing on Thursday morning. :af: :af: :af:

Told you i was leaping about erratically. It's OK you can stop now. :haha::haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ah lots of good news this morning! baby wearing i am getting prepped for some serious jumping fo ryou if you have a third higher temp tomorrow!!!! bd today as well hun! nd tomorrow!!!!

well i have a few days left before potential fertile period begins, saturday, monday, tuesday and thursday are marked on the calendar!!! so 4 days to go and then i will be a lot more relaxed, nervous about using preseed in case i get rumbled lol but hey if i get bfp then it will be sooooooo worth it

congrats ladies on bfps welcome all newcomers and babywearing bd and update us on temp in the morning!!!!!! will be looking out for it!


----------



## StarlitHome

Sooz said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> For the third time now, CONGRATS Sooz! :happydance:
> 
> If AF doesn't show tomorrow I'm testing on Thursday morning. :af: :af: :af:
> 
> Told you i was leaping about erratically. It's OK you can stop now. :haha::haha:Click to expand...

 I'm sure I'll be doing the same thing - hopefully on Thursday! :thumbup:


----------



## Sooz

StarlitHome said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> For the third time now, CONGRATS Sooz! :happydance:
> 
> If AF doesn't show tomorrow I'm testing on Thursday morning. :af: :af: :af:
> 
> Told you i was leaping about erratically. It's OK you can stop now. :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure I'll be doing the same thing - hopefully on Thursday! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Best of luck :dust:


----------



## babywearinmum

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> ah lots of good news this morning! baby wearing i am getting prepped for some serious jumping fo ryou if you have a third higher temp tomorrow!!!! bd today as well hun! nd tomorrow!!!!
> 
> well i have a few days left before potential fertile period begins, saturday, monday, tuesday and thursday are marked on the calendar!!! so 4 days to go and then i will be a lot more relaxed, nervous about using preseed in case i get rumbled lol but hey if i get bfp then it will be sooooooo worth it
> 
> congrats ladies on bfps welcome all newcomers and babywearing bd and update us on temp in the morning!!!!!! will be looking out for it!

Thanks hunny!

Yeah I was planning to :winkwink:

Hun as for the preseed I would insert before dtd if you can and also maybe try and O before doing the deed? Oing beofre will make ine envoriment around the cervix nice and alkaline, perfect for the swimmers!

Infact O as much as you can :haha:


----------



## DaretoDream

i'm not even looking at testing dates until October comes.


----------



## gilmore85

just checking dates and if af arrives on friday as scheduled my new test date will be on my dads birthday (21st october). What a present that would be "hi dad your going to be a grandpa!!!"


----------



## Kimberly28

Hi ladies! I'm joining! TTC #3/ a little princess in Sept.-Oct. cycle. Hoping and praying for an Oct BFP!!!! 

Just a little quick background info...


Had mmc in June and a d&c.

Cycle is 28-30 days long (if I ov, have pcos)

OV day is usually cd 16

Will test on cd 24-26

Charting/using opk's/cm/cp

Shettles Method (for gender preference)

EPO (for more ewcm to help swimmers) and baby aspirin to help implant/hopeful prevention of early mc and/or mmc.

Lots of :dust: for you all and wishing us all speedy BFP's with sticky beans! :flower:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wohoo like that plan thats the sort of o i like! 

yeah read you have to be prepared so to speak 15 mins before dtd so either do it before when i know he is up for it or on one of those surprise occassions whereby i may need to "freshen up" and possibly suggest a back massage! that'll do it! ha ha "insert evil plan laugh here" ha haaaaaaaa!


----------



## mrsmmm

Congrats to our new BFP!


----------



## PeanutBean

Congrats Sooz!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Does Anyone know how many days past Implantation!!! the HCG gets high enough to be detected?


----------



## luv his face

Zoie its usually about 14 days past ovulation.. I think it doubles every 2 days past implantation? i'm not exactly sure but the HCG level also relies on the strength of your test I've also heard of women not coming up positive on a pregnancy test until up to 5 months prego.. Usually its about 14 dpo though GL


----------



## cliqmo

Congratulations Sooz! I just had a look at your journal (hoping to compare symptoms :p ) but you don't seem to have had stacks? Is that quite accurate, or do you think your cold hid the symptoms by making everything ache? :)


----------



## Sooz

cliqmo said:


> Congratulations Sooz! I just had a look at your journal (hoping to compare symptoms :p ) but you don't seem to have had stacks? Is that quite accurate, or do you think your cold hid the symptoms by making everything ache? :)

I think the cold hid a lot of the symptoms to be honest. The ones that I don't think were the cold are the dizziness, queasy feeling, hot flushes and strangely needing to poo more often :blush:. Everything I've read says your bowel slows down but I am certain mine has sped up, it's weird.

The one common symptom I 110% do not have is sore or swollen boobs.


----------



## cliqmo

Sooz said:


> I think the cold hid a lot of the symptoms to be honest. The ones that I don't think were the cold are the dizziness, queasy feeling, hot flushes and strangely needing to poo more often :blush:. Everything I've read says your bowel slows down but I am certain mine has sped up, it's weird.
> 
> The one common symptom I 110% do not have is sore or swollen boobs.

Cool, thanks for the info!! I seem to have a lot of symptoms but I think perhaps it is only a sign that I don't normally pay much attention to my body  That is interesting about your boobs not being sore, as I thought that was a major sign!! ...Perhaps I will give my poor boobs a break now then, and stop poking and prodding them  :p :D


----------



## Sooz

Mine have shrunk since I came off the pill a few weeks ago, which might explain it. They just feel smaller to me than normal.


----------



## StarlitHome

Girls... 

AF is not yet here.

Usually she shows up in the early morning of her scheduled day (today)... 

O.O


----------



## Kimberly28

:test::test::test: Fingers crossed that it's a :bfp: for you!! :flower: Keep us posted!


----------



## DaretoDream

Congrats to the bfps!


Mrsmmm, how are you doing so far this new cycle?


----------



## StarlitHome

Kimberly28 said:


> :test::test::test: Fingers crossed that it's a :bfp: for you!! :flower: Keep us posted!

I'm testing tomorrow. 

I just wrote in my journal that I'm scared stiff about testing - what if it is a :bfn:? Then I'm going to feel like I've gone completely insane.


----------



## mrsmmm

Starlit - FX this is a BFP for you! 

Dare, I'm OK. My hubby left for DC this morning. He'll be back on the day I am set to ov. So, I'm not really hopeful this is our month. Besides, I ov'd a day early this past cycle. AF ended for me yesterday. I think it was just stress that caused it to be so short.

How are you?


----------



## babywearinmum

Good luck starlit :hugs:

Kimberly28 I will add you hunny.

Well I really could cry :cry: im so f'd off. my temp went right back down this morning, but ff has given me cross hairs.. furthering the longing pain that I know I haven't ov'd. If i remove my wacky temp from yesterday then my chart will look pre ov again.

Day 91 and just feel like ditching the chart, ditching the opks and just forgetting about it because im not going to ov :cry:

I have taken another opk and its dark, just not 'as' dark I have had that for a week now.


----------



## StarlitHome

Thanks MrsMmm and babywearinmum :) 

fx'd...

:dust: to everyone (and me...)


----------



## slb80

Congrats Sooz and FX Starlit

Well the :witch: is here and I feel like having a good :cry::cry: 16 months off the pill and not even a sniff of a BFP. Think DF is starting to feel it a bit now because he is talking about taking supplements to help :spermy: and he had been dead against, he even came home from work yesterday telling me that men are more fertile in the winter than summer, and in the morning instead of the evening!


----------



## cliqmo

SLB80 that is so lovely your DH is being so supportive! Fx for next month x


----------



## slb80

cliqmo said:


> SLB80 that is so lovely your DH is being so supportive! Fx for next month x

It is a real switch for him, he wouldn't even talk about it, worried it would effect his performance LOL but I think it is starting to get to him now, we both want a baby so bad.


----------



## cliqmo

It will happen, keep strong and keep believing x


----------



## PeanutBean

Exciting starlit!

Babywearinmum are you still DTD? You might get lucky, perhaps oving even if you think you're not?


----------



## babywearinmum

PeanutBean said:


> Exciting starlit!
> 
> Babywearinmum are you still DTD? You might get lucky, perhaps oving even if you think you're not?

Yeah we are :hugs: just not putting it on evey time.

I know, just wish I would know when


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Congrats Sooz :bfp: :wohoo: and Goodluck Starlit :kiss:

So sorry to those ladies who the olde :witch: got :hugs: and goodluck for this cycle :dust:

and oodles of love and :dust: to those ladies in waiting!


----------



## rosie5637

wow lots of :bfp:s!

can i join?

i'm due to have my first donation this sunday so will hopefully get my :bfp: on 8th oct.

:dust: to all:flower:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

OMFG!!!! My worst nightmare is coming true right before my eyes! 3 months of regularity and it appears to have gone all pete tong!!!!

i have had loads of cm the last couple of days clear but not stretchy at all, driving home from the shops 30mins ago i had really bad all of a sudden sharp stomach pains. hmmm i thought . . feels like ov pains but i am only cd 13 . .. . go home go take an opk and well you know had a little root around and ewcm mixed with brown blood classic ov bleeding symptoms, rest of cm is still plentiful but not ewcm, opk is just a shade below positive WTF!!!! I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE JUMPED HIM LAST NIGHT!!!! 

DH is home tonight am totally getting out the preseed and will be jumping his bones approximately 0.5 seconds after we put ds to bed! argh what if i have missed it! what if i missed surge last night! what if we have missed it! noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

need to chill, just breathe!!!! nothing i can do about it right now . . . it could be a false alarm . . not blinking likely but argh! 


so sorry for the afs and big congrats on the bfps today ladies! 

babywearing i am so gutted for you! i know nothing about charting temp but i am a firm believer in exceptions to the rules - for evidence please see above lol - our bodies never follow the rules any chance that you dont need three days of higher temps or is it a cast iron rule? xkx


----------



## Stickyplum

this is such a lovely idea i would like to join am i too late? xx


----------



## cliqmo

No certainly not too late Stickyplum!! When is AF due to visit you?


----------



## DaretoDream

mrsmmm- doing alright. Still in the middle of AF. Just... not feeling hopeful either. guess it's one of those days.


----------



## StarlitHome

:bfn: this morning. Sucking it up (was not part of the plan, honestly) and going to start fresh back on the original plan.

NTNP from now till January, then kicking it up a notch.

My fingers are crossed for a :bfp: before Christmas!! 

Have chalked up all symptoms to the after-effects of the Pill :grr: (stopped taking it September 14).


----------



## babywearinmum

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> OMFG!!!! My worst nightmare is coming true right before my eyes! 3 months of regularity and it appears to have gone all pete tong!!!!
> 
> i have had loads of cm the last couple of days clear but not stretchy at all, driving home from the shops 30mins ago i had really bad all of a sudden sharp stomach pains. hmmm i thought . . feels like ov pains but i am only cd 13 . .. . go home go take an opk and well you know had a little root around and ewcm mixed with brown blood classic ov bleeding symptoms, rest of cm is still plentiful but not ewcm, opk is just a shade below positive WTF!!!! I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE JUMPED HIM LAST NIGHT!!!!
> 
> DH is home tonight am totally getting out the preseed and will be jumping his bones approximately 0.5 seconds after we put ds to bed! argh what if i have missed it! what if i missed surge last night! what if we have missed it! noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> need to chill, just breathe!!!! nothing i can do about it right now . . . it could be a false alarm . . not blinking likely but argh!
> 
> 
> so sorry for the afs and big congrats on the bfps today ladies!
> 
> babywearing i am so gutted for you! i know nothing about charting temp but i am a firm believer in exceptions to the rules - for evidence please see above lol - our bodies never follow the rules any chance that you dont need three days of higher temps or is it a cast iron rule? xkx

Wow hope you managed to bd hunny!!! :happydance:

Yes it is a 'cast iron' rule. A thermal shift only happens when progestrone kicks in too prepare the lining of the womb for implatation AFTER ov, and its a shift of between 0.3 and 0,6 deg. 
But yeah I agree that they don't follow the rules. I asked a chart expert on FF and she seems to think i have, plus I have had a higher temp today, so im classed as 4dpo.
If I get to 7dpo and my temps are still up.. I will get excited then :flower:
Especially as we bd ON ov day :happydance:


I am so sorry starlit, but its not over yet hun!


----------



## babywearinmum

* updated the list ladies x


----------



## babywearinmum

Oh and nomore you get surge and ov pain BEFORE ov, so your well in with a chance!


----------



## StarlitHome

babywearinmum said:


> I am so sorry starlit, but its not over yet hun!

Thanks babywearin, I know :flower: 

I'm actually pretty excited to start our first Official cycle of NTNP. 

hoping for my (somewhat planned, at least more expected) :bfp: soon! 

I really want to announce that we're expecting at Christmas! :haha:


----------



## slb80

babywearinmum said:


> Yes it is a 'cast iron' rule. A thermal shift only happens when progestrone kicks in too prepare the lining of the womb for implatation AFTER ov, and its a shift of between 0.3 and 0,6 deg.
> But yeah I agree that they don't follow the rules. I asked a chart expert on FF and she seems to think i have, plus I have had a higher temp today, so im classed as 4dpo.
> If I get to 7dpo and my temps are still up.. I will get excited then :flower:
> Especially as we bd ON ov day :happydance:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry starlit, but its not over yet hun!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you babywearin, hope this is your month.

fx starilit for you chrismas BFP, I want one too :)


----------



## gilz82

Hi guys :flower:

Just popped in so say hello :haha:

Babywearin - wooohooo your chart looks good hon, hopefully you'll have caught your wee eggy :happydance:

Nomore - Although it was early for you, at least you read your bodies signs and hopefully you managed to jump your OH in time.

For all of the other ladies waiting to ov or for af to go away loads and loads of :dust:


----------



## babywearinmum

:hugs: Thank you everyone, really hope i did ov.


----------



## StarlitHome

gilz82 said:


> For all of the other ladies waiting to ov or for af to go away loads and loads of :dust:

Thanks! :flower:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

babywearinmum said:


> Oh and nomore you get surge and ov pain BEFORE ov, so your well in with a chance!


i love you so much for saying that! i know it all happens before ov but all the websites suggst that the bleeding happens practically simultaneously :shrug:
oh well we did bd and yes literally 5 seconds after ds was put to bed

first sneaky use of preseed as well :ninja:


----------



## Damita

Just a little update from me :bfn: September onto October :)


----------



## babywearinmum

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> babywearinmum said:
> 
> 
> Oh and nomore you get surge and ov pain BEFORE ov, so your well in with a chance!
> 
> 
> i love you so much for saying that! i know it all happens before ov but all the websites suggst that the bleeding happens practically simultaneously :shrug:
> oh well we did bd and yes literally 5 seconds after ds was put to bed
> 
> first sneaky use of preseed as well :ninja:Click to expand...

He he :haha:

Well when ive had ov spotting I had it while oving and then had a shift the next day (indicating I O'ed) and did get pg that cycle.
Have you now dried up down below? (sorry tmi) :haha:

Sorry about bfn Damita x


----------



## loopylollipop

Hi guys :flower::flower:

nomore am LOVING the covert use of preseed. Makine me really chuckle. I know i would get caught! xx


----------



## sequeena

I may be back sooner that I wanted to be :(


----------



## Jenren

I got my BFP today !!! 12dpo


----------



## mamadonna

sequeena said:


> I may be back sooner that I wanted to be :(

i hope everythings ok hun :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

mamadonna said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I may be back sooner that I wanted to be :(
> 
> i hope everythings ok hun :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm starting to spot... it's not on my underwear but it's there when I wipe and check my cervix :(


----------



## Cajadaem

Jenren said:


> I got my BFP today !!! 12dpo

Congrats!!!!

Sequeena, fx'd for you


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh sequeena i am really really hoping your bean sticks darling

i am a little confused about myself, still have a tiny amount of brown blood mixed with cm, cm is not at all stretchy and no where near as abundant as the last few days so i suppose you could say i am drying up a little bit . . . but . . . heres the confusing part my opks always go dark and stay dark for 24 hours (i take loads lol) the ones from yesterday were still not as dark as they would normally go and when i took one a little while later it was back to being faint, today they are about as dark as i would expect them to be at this point of the month? argh! 

oh well we bd yesterday with preseed bd today i used preseed but think i used it too soon, we didnt bd until 20/25 mins later and didnt feel the same as yesterday if you get my drift

anywho i think the plan is going to be bd sunday, monday and tuesday

havent told dh that i think i may be oving early so he thinks that all this bd is a treat lol which it is but not in the sense he thinks so he should still be up for bd sun, mon tures hmmmmmm 

oh well just will have to keep taking opk and bding never mind!

babywearing, totally hoping you did o hun!! 4dpo! only 0ish to go and then you should know!!


----------



## sequeena

NOMORENUMBERS hope you caught the eggy hun xxxx

I'm feeling better now, have been told not to worry unless it's bright red (just a light pink or the brown I first got). I'm not going to dig about in my cervix anymore either :blush: Just had another little blob when I went to the loo and nothing else, hope that's it!

I'll feel so much better tomorrow as I'm one of those 'bang on time every 28 days' girls. AF usually comes in the middle of the night too...


----------



## slb80

Sequeena keeping my fx for you


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

what the hell is happening to me!?!?!?!? just had more sharp pains and now its red streaked ewcm? we did bd a few days ago and was a little sore afterwards maybe we hurt me? but that wouldnt explain the random bouts of ewcm would it?

i knew the last 3 regular months were just too good to be true!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hows everyone doing today? still got a little brown flecks still but easing up a bit, got cramps today though so dunno, still going to stick to original plan just in case body is playing tricks on me! 

Hows it going babywearing? still got high temp? xkx


----------



## sequeena

It was a chemical :cry:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So Sorry Sequeena! :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:oh sequeena i am so sorry:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luv his face

I'm sorry Sequeena.. I think I may be with you. Spotting today 4 days early but that positive test seemed so clear.. We'll get it one day :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

3 days spotting hmmmm not normal, sooo thinking i am a write off this month :( will find out if dont get pos opk on monday hmmmmm


----------



## mrsmmm

S - I am so sorry for your chemical. FX for this month!


----------



## cliqmo

Oh boo I'm sorry about the chemical too :( I've had a couple of BFNs this month (hopefully from testing too early :dust: ) but if this isn't my month I will avoid testing early again because finding you've had a chemical must just be gutting :(


----------



## crazyhippie

Can I join? My AF is due in the 30th and I'm 10 dpo. Been ttc for 14 months and I feel like I just might really be pregnant this time!


----------



## mamadonna

i'm out this month


----------



## Navy2mom

So as for today's temp...LOL...it went down but the A/C was left on and I sleep right by the A/C vent so i am not convinced that it my "true" temp for this morning...I woke up so cold this morning!! the only thing I have today is a dull/very mild lower backache ,other wise i feel pretty good, best I have felt all week :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

day four of spotting, took an hpt this morning to make sure i wasnt preg - bfn of course - as af was slightly different last time

i also took opk today, would be expecting it to be darker by now if i am going to get my pos tomorrow argh thought i had settled into a good little cycle there! of course this month had to go out of the window just as i started trusting my timings!


----------



## babywearinmum

:cry: I am so sorry Sequeena hunny.

Congrats to jen :hugs:

Nomore how are you today? do you think its ov spotting?

Well I am unsure I even ov'd, temps dont even look like post ov temps, so fed up :cry:


----------



## rosie5637

i'm officially in the tww! i had my first donation last night.

only trouble is, after being very regular for months i'm not sure if i have ovulated yet :nope:

i've not had the usual positive opks just a dodgy one yesterday. i'm hoping the dodgy one was actually a positive cause that would be the normal day for me. think i'm just gonna have to wait a few days and see what my temps do.:shrug:

PMA and :dust: to all!


----------



## candace

Me, I'm in!!! hoho~~


----------



## cliqmo

:witch: got me :cry: 

On the positive side that is a nice regular cycle I suppose :)

:dust: to the rest of you x x x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

really do not know what the spotting is, it is really really really light but definately there, i have read that there are loads of women out there that regular spot for 4 days before ov so that kind of made me feel slightly better BUT i should get my pos opk this morning and guess what . . . . nope no pos, it is darker than a couple of days ao but defo not positive so i dont know what is happening! 

will bd tonight with lots of preseed lol and potentially the same tomorrow but after that i wont be able to bd until sunday so if i am going to ov any later than wednesday i am afraid that i will be out!

argh why when things were going so nice and regular does everything have to go up in the air again! grrrrrrr


----------



## Navy2mom

Popping in to say...the :witch: has landed for me :cry:


----------



## Shey

hey just stopping by to say still no sign of AF 4 days late


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry to those who got af this cycle.

Shey - exciting for you, when will you test?


----------



## Shey

Really soon Peanut


----------



## mrsmmm

Hi Ladies! I've been really quiet. Nothing to report. I'm waiting to ov. DH is still out of town. I miss him and can't wait till Sat when I pick him up from the airport. Also, despite 3 weeks of watching what I eat and exercising, I'm only down 1 pound. Freaking weird. I'll have them run my blood at my next check up.


----------



## Navy2mom

Shey said:


> Really soon Peanut

Shey, i so hope you get your BFP this month:flower:


----------



## mamadonna

charts looking good shey!!


----------



## slb80

I am so sorry sequeena xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Just popping in to say `hi` We have had lap top probs so I havent been around :( a bug infected us :growlmad: but we got sorted now :)

So sorry Sequeena hon :hugs:

Goodluck for this cycle for those ladies who the olde :witch: got :dust:

:dust: to those ladies in waiting :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Shey your chart looks wonderful!


----------



## Shey

thank you Dare! a friend of mine is giving me her last cb test as she doesnt need it since she's having her 3rd child in december. But wont see her til Sunday at her baby shower.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

argggggghhhhhhh STILL NO OV!!!!

POAS addiction has now got worse! opks are all the same colour, a shade lighter than positive has been now for 4 days, so have now taken to doing an hpt ever morning and opks like 4 times a day!!! to make matters worse the hpts have a really obvious line but am unsure whether it is a very very bad evap line or not! might try and post it later - it would mean however that i havent ov'd this month and am preggers from last cycle despite having af - not very likely im thinking but not impossible, one of my friends cousins had a baby without knowing she was pregnant, she had normal af's the whole time hmmmmmmm argh driving myself barmy!!!!


----------



## gilz82

Try and stick a picture up hon and we'll all take a look for you. :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Poor OH... he still had hope that I would be pregnant and asked me to test when I stopped bleeding. Well today is that day and I got the whitest :bfn: ever :(

I've also had the shortest af ever... heavy, but short.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sending oodles of :dust: your way ladies :kiss:

Sending lots of virutal hugs Sequenna hon :hugs:


----------



## CandyApple19

HIYAAA! candyapple19 here! BFP! <3 xxxx


----------



## gilz82

Congrats candyapple :happydance:


----------



## Cajadaem

ooo Candyapple, big congrats, would you like me to put this in the list update on other forum?


----------



## sequeena

AF wasn't finished. BLEH


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

feeling really really really deflated . . . . . defo not getting positive today, i uploaded a pic but didnt post it on bnb - i think i can still see the line but really really faint, and looks even more grey than pink, will take hpt tomorrow morning as the ones i have taken have been 2mu 

argh ready to give up - wish i could just switch off and ntnp but i cant! :( 

i am just hoping that the darker but not pos opks from last week were from a really really early ov (6days early) thats the best my pma is going to be this month :(


----------



## loopylollipop

CandyApple19 said:


> HIYAAA! candyapple19 here! BFP! <3 xxxx

Yah!!! Congrats! H&H pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## loopylollipop

sequeena said:


> AF wasn't finished. BLEH

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: CandyApple hon :bfp: :bfp: so happy for you :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Well i got my first ever conception reading! nothing like a good reading to bring on the pma apparantly!

what you ladies think?!

Linking in around pregnancy, I feel this cant come soon enough for you, and spirit firstly want to say with your next pregnancy all will be well around your emotions, so maybe this was something on an issue within your last pregnancy

Im shown an October conception, and feel you will test mid November I see a beautiful baby girl born 2011, and everything is well around both pregnancy and birth

I see a further conception of January 2013 here, and see this also as a girl, again all well around every aspect of this for you

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead and wish you every happiness :) x


----------



## loopylollipop

wow! How do you feel about that? sounds good to me...and you wont have to wait too much longer....:thumbup:


----------



## Shey

Well AF got me this morning!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Aw shey really sorry af came today hope you are ok

well i am pretty sure i am either not going to ov this month or will miss it because the next few days me and dh are working opposites - i already classed myself out this month before got reading

at the very least it put a smile on my face and made me feel a lot better and i always think that anything that can do that is a good thing!


----------



## Shey

Thank you NOMORENUMBERS Im having major cramps right now.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh shey, :( Do you think it might've been a chemical? Good you didn't test earlier, would have been so disappointed.

Nomore maybe you can relax and go with the flow next month?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

well i was really really majorly relaxed this month because cycles had been sooo regular so i dont really know why i have not ov'd yet (cd18) and have had all this spotting - although i think i am going to have to rule this month under "just-one-of-those-things" im hoping next month i can just start it as relaxed as i did this month and just wish really hard that this cycle was just annovulationary (hey invented new word as cant remember actual word lol!) for no reason and next month just kicks of the same as my previous 3

oh fingers crossed!!!


----------



## mrsmmm

Just a couple days left to ov here. I swear that grapefruit is working wonders on my cm. I'm already starting to gets lots of watery cm. Never had that 3+ days prior to ov. I'm excited this might be the cheapest ttc cm fix ever! Dh comes home my ov date, early morning flight, so I hope we don't miss the egg. Please God!

Sorry for everyone who got caught. :witch:


----------



## Shey

Peanut Im sure it wasn't chemical but next time i'll be sure to have tests


----------



## DaretoDream

Shey i'm so very sorry about af. :(


----------



## Shey

Thank you Dare! there's always next time


----------



## Noodles

Oooh can I be on the list?


----------



## crazyhippie

AF came today, but I'm still in for October!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: sorry shey the :witch: landed 

goodluck for this cycle :dust: and to you ladies who :witch: got too!


----------



## Shey

Thanks Madly how are you doing?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Not bad Shey hon.....my appetite is picking up now which means I am finding I can eat better and in turn I feel like I have more energy :) work is really good right now too and I told all of my colleagues at a team meet yesterday we are preggo....everyone was happy/shocked but I have lots of support and I work within a great team of people :) I feel like I am truly at a happy place and I havent felt this for a little while now.....I almost feel like I can achieve anything!

Thank you for asking :hugs: how are you?


----------



## Shey

That's really good to have a support team at work when it comes to pregnancy. Im happy for you. Im ok have really bad cramps since lastnight and never had cramps this bad before. hope it will subside. I couldn't even eat dinner lastnight and I couldn't really eat breakfast this morning. I wonder if I caught the stomach virus my son had weeks ago.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Sorry to hear your feeling craps hon and hope you feel better soon! Bugs are lurking here too at the min hon :( DH has the worst man flu and a terrible cough.....he does look so ill and both him and Oliver were off work and school last week with fluey bugs! So far I have managed to avoid except the sniffles and a sore throat I think a full on cold/flu might knock me sideways right now I am just getting some energy back.....no kisses and cuddles for us :rofl:


----------



## Shey

Aww sorry Madly hope you and your DH feel better soon. I keep getting sore throats like every other week and my doctor wont do anything bout it. She just tells me it'll go away and gives me a prescrption but she never checks to see if it's tonsilitis or not. like last time she took a culture and said there was pus she didn't tell me i had tonsilitis. grr..


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Where is everyone :shrug:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know right! i tried to find the thread last night, got to page 3 and gave up!

im still here! missing the banter! im off to mablethorpe to see my family over the next 3 days hopefully mil has got her broadband working or i'll be cut off not only from bnb but the WHOLE WORLD! lol lol lol 

finally got a positive opk! well actually it is ever so slightly less pos but i havent taken one for 2 days, its darker than all the others so its either the surge going up or surge going down either way i feel sorry for dh, he is going to have to bd me tonight at like 3 am when he gets home from work lol lol lol 

thing is part of me is hoping that this is not pos opk but detecting something else if you know what i mean, i havent had ewcm for a few days, been drinking lots of water but all i have lots and lots of creamy cm, i had really really really light bleeding and what felt like ovulation pains on cd 13 ( now cd 23) so . . . dunno

even if it is "only" ovulation i am so so so pleased because i didnt think i would ov this month! yay! 

fyi holding in the wee and not drinking for another 2hours 45 minutes so i can take an hpt and will be taking hpt in the morning also just in case it is something else! 


either way i am HAPPY!

hows everyone else!!!!!

think its time to crack out one of my you ask a funny question . . . questions

hmmm let me think . . . what is the most embarrasing thing you have ever done!

i think with me it is courtesy of one of my ex boyfriends for a reason, we were in hmv and we were talking about how one of his friends is an hmv security gaurd and how he spends most of his time zooming in on girls' breasts, my ex then proceeded to very quickly without my prior knowledge or consent unzipping my top which then fell off to reveal my laundry day bra to the whole shop - and probably his perverted friend! told you - ex for a reason! god the people you go out with when you are young and naiive!

right ladies . . . . . your turn!!!!!


----------



## mrsmmm

I'm here. Just had nothing to say while dh was gone. We bd twice yesterday. Fx crossed. In the 2ww as of today.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yay! mrsmm! fingers crossed you get your bfp this month!


----------



## sequeena

I'm still about, been busy :)


----------



## luv his face

I'm still here.. Waiting to OV and trying to stay busy and keep DH on his toes with the BD :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hey no embarrasing stories! is it just me! awwwwwwwww how embarrasing in itself!


----------



## gilz82

Oh nomore my life is full of embarrassing stories. 

On holiday this year I went into the sports bar to go to the loo. Didn't watch were I was walking stepped on a lime wedge fell completely on my ass. 

All the little teens and kids nearly wet themselves laughing.


----------



## sequeena

I have a habit of walking into things :( lamposts mostly.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yesssss i knew there were more people like me out there!


----------



## slb80

I am here, been on holiday :)

My life is a string of embarrassing stories. Two that spring to mind, both out on a date! First one was on a first date having Chinese food eating the main course and I started to choke and I swear a noodle came out of my nose! the second again was eating out and I got to dessert and ordered icecream, nice and safe, only it was served in a coconut shell and was frozen in solid so i picked it up to scoop out the ice cream and the whole shell went flying out of my hand and across a the place, all eyes were on me. neither date went much further.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha slb80! those are great stories! 

well i am so proud of dh despite being so incredibly tired at 2am this morning he came home from work and dtd! although he says he is really patient about having another baby and is on the if it happens it happens road it meant a lot to me that he would do that for me! 

poor thing he knows we need to dtd tonight as well before driving 5 hours to his parents! could this months ovualtion have happened at a worse time?! never mind! i think i'll offer to drive for him to make it up to him!


----------



## mrsmmm

Good morning, ladies! DH still determined....bless him. I had strong pos opks on Sat and Sunday morning. We got in 4 bd sessions between the two days. I'm officially SO tired today and wanted to stay home from work. FX and LOADS of :dust: for all of us.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck Ladies :) :dust:


----------



## Noodles

I got my :bfp: this month - 4th cycle


----------



## sma1588

congrats ladies with all the bfp's...i hope im next!!!!
i tested last night on a cheap test and it was -


----------



## loopylollipop

Good luck this month, keeping a watchful eye over you all..keep up that BD'ing:thumbup::thumbup: sounds like you have all been busy.

got my scan on 14th Oct to see if my li'l one is still hanging in there...fingers crossed.

Dust to all :dust::dust:


----------



## sequeena

Can you cross me out and put something like "sectioned"? :rolleyes: see my journal for details :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrats Noodles hon on your :bfp: :wohoo:

Loopy hon 14th oct is a lucky day for me :) its Olivers birthday so I am sending my love and luck to you.....I have a feeling you wont need it though :)


----------



## mrsmmm

Congrats on the BFPs. Loopy, fx are crossed for you. I'm going to do my best not to test till the 14th or 15th. I'd be around 12 dpo at that point. I'm ready to leave the ttc world and just move over to pg.

Sequeena - Hugs to you and sending you lots of love.


----------



## Bids

just a quick Goodluck girls - still waiting for you all :D

:dust:


----------



## slb80

DF is starting to struggle now :( he is shatted so need to decide if to go for it tonight or wait until tomorrow, I usually get pos OPK on this day of my cycle but not this cycle. Hope I get the pos tomorrow and we can have 1 last bash tomorrow. fx everyone xx


----------



## mrsmmm

Awww, our grads still love us. Thanks for thinking of us!


----------



## mamadonna

hope your ok sequeena 

congrats to those who have their :bfp:

and lost of luck and :dust: to those who are testing soon


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Well ladies i have finally o'd! BUT we only managed to bd 2am monday morning and defo od late monday / early tuesday, used preseed so hopefully spermies made it up there and were waiting! not massively hopeful this month AGAIN but just relieved that i actually o'd! albeit almost a week late! so officially in the 2ww now ladies!

anyone else in the 2ww! cant believe this is my 7th 2ww - thats 3.5 months of continuously wondering! argh, starting to get a little angry about things again just need to chill i think


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck nomore, and others approaching or in the 2WW.


----------



## Shey

I know Im not prego I took a test just for shits and giggles and said not pregnant


----------



## mrsmmm

Nomore....I am 3 dpo! We can ss together....again. I'm starting to get tired of it as well.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yesssss! mrsmm will defo be ss this month, not really expecting much but whenever i say that i try and make myself feel better by ss!

todays symptom: lots of weeing lol mil said you sure your not preggo - she doesnt know we are trying . . . . . . . hmmmmmm lol its starts now lol


----------



## mrsmmm

I am not joking when I had my co-worker flip a coin, heads for preggo and tails for not preggo. It landed on heads. That's my first symptom spotting.


----------



## sequeena

Shey said:


> I know Im not prego I took a test just for shits and giggles and said not pregnant

:hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

just found blood again about a bit ago- like last cycle. Assuming O is coming.


----------



## slb80

Well I am ov as we speak, pains just started and got my + opk this afternoon, so I am off to bed ;)


----------



## mrsmmm

GL slb and Dare. Go get that egg!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: goodluck ladies :)


----------



## gilz82

Hey guys :flower:

Just popping in to say hi and loads of :dust: to all of you this month. Our grads thread needs more of you guys over there!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:thumbup: I agree with gilz ladies.....we need some more grads :)


----------



## slb80

Were working on it ;)


----------



## DaretoDream

i don't have any cramps this month so far- after AF passed anyway. WOndering if this is real- if i really AM O'in or if this is a long cycle... curious about all of that. Going along like it's normal, so, i had the spotting yesterday, none since. Bd'ing every other day as planned, using soft cups and preseed etc. Trying to make this happen. Feeling relaxed compared to the last few. I think it's easier each cycle for me as far as the Oing time and being nervous about it all. 

Mrsmmm- i know you always O right before me- how'd the bding go? Do you think you caught it this time around?


----------



## mrsmmm

Hi Dare!!! I did ov right before you. We bd 4 times in two days. It was all we had time for since DH came home the day before I ov'd. I feel good about our timing. I'd rather bd at the times I did this month rather than 4 or 5 days prior and hope for the spermies to stay in there that long. I'm relaxed and 4 dpo. I had a spot of pinkish red in my undies today and having terrible low AF type cramps. I know it's too early for anything to be happening down there so I'm writing it off.


----------



## mamadonna

MADLYTTC said:


> :thumbup: I agree with gilz ladies.....we need some more grads :)

we are working on it :thumbup:


----------



## DaretoDream

mrsmmm- glad you feel relaxed this time around! i have to say i'm feeling much better this time as well. Just kind of taking it easy. Hoping that helps!

It's so much nicer to not be stressed about it- don't you think?


----------



## mrsmmm

Well stress the first 2 go a rounds didn't get me pg so why waste time? lol


----------



## slb80

Can anyone give me there thoughts please, This my first month charting my bbt on ff. I got my + on OPK on cd14 but ff has said ov probably happened cd13 because my temps were elevated, now I did start to get a clod on cd13 and felt dreadful on cd14, do you think this could be the reason for my elevated temp or do you think I am getting a + the day after I ov every cycle, seems a bit odd to me. I doesnt matter to much as we dtd cd12 and 14 so fx we got the eggy just a bit confused.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

sorry slb80 i havent got a clue, the second someone mentions charting and temps i see stars lol i know nothing about them!

ha ha mrsmm flipping a coin ss thats brilliant might try that later.

well i am hoping that only having one bd session and then moaning about said lack of bding will work this month - hey it worked for bids last month lol lol lol used preseed so hoping that will have helped get spemies up there ready and to make them last longer

got really scratchy sore throat which is making me feel sick but am pretty sure that it is what my ds has been suffering with the last few days - nothing else to report symptom wise! how is everyone else!


----------



## slb80

Nomore, this is my first time temping and it has confused me lol. I have had a stinking cold for a few days, started with a sore throat. I haven't the time to ss this month, we are gearing up to move so spending every night after work packing. I am never moving again!!


----------



## mrsmmm

Nomore- You should try it! It's just about as nutso as the rest of the stuff I randomly track and notice. 

I'm also terrible with charting. Too close to geometry and finding the angles of an triangle.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

I cant believe it! I told dh that we needed to bd on the monday night as i knew i was going to ovulate the next day but there was no way i was going to bd in his mothers bed whilst staying with her, if we conceived i would never be able to look at my mil again lol lol lol anyway he didnt bd me! can you believe it! i dont think we have bd enough this month around o - in fact it was the bear minimum we bd at 01.30 am on the monday and i had really strong ov pains monday night through to tuesday afternoon, i dont think we bd enough!

(snigger snigger go on eggy!)

i would never temp as it seems soooooo confusing and also cant really temp as i go to sleep anytime betwen 10pm and 3am because of work so . . ......

symptoms today : none! still got sore throat and cold but think it is just a cold lol

hows you ladies!


----------



## PocoHR

The :witch: got me today... and I hate myself for telling DH I thought she wasn't going to come. I had spotting earlier in the week, then it stopped totally, so I thought maybe she would stay away and it was just implantation. But then, this morning when I went to the bathroom there was lots of witchy stuff. Sigh. I'm bummed. I hope next month is better!

Best of luck and lots of :dust: to everyone else!!


----------



## mrsmmm

Poco, sorry about the witch. :dust: for this cycle. 

My only symptom is low back has mild pain. I woke up with headache, but my nose is stuffy so I know those two are related. The temps are dropping here hence my stuffy nose. I woke up crabby. I think a jog around the neighborhood will fix that.


----------



## PocoHR

Mrsmmm I hope the jog works for you and you have a great rest of the day. Thanks for the :dust:!! And fx for you this cycle


----------



## slb80

PocoHR sorry the witch got you, fx for this cycle


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw sorry pocohr hope you are feeling ok

i still have a really bad sore throat which is making me feel sick but other than that . . . 

i am peeing a lot but not sure whether it is more than normal - whilst ss i seem to think i pee alot lol


----------



## mrsmmm

LOL @ Nomore. I swear I pee more as well. I know I do not. I went for a long jog, out for about 75 minutes. Got wicked woozy finishing up mile 2. It took about 5 min for it to pass. My low back is super achy. My notes from last month say I had aches on 8 dpo. I'm 2 days off so nothing out of the ordinary. My only change is I'm not hungry. I'm a 3 meals a day with 2 snacks in between kind of girl. I've had 3 light snacks and that's it. 

I could use a nap, but I have to go to dinner and a concert with my girlfriend. It's a latino show. I don't speak a word of Spanish so this should be an interesting evening!


----------



## DaretoDream

It's looking like a long cycle here. Still no O. Temp even lower today. Lowest ever i think actually. Freaking ridiculous. TONS of egcm, and no freaking O.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Welcome to my cycle and the lots of ewcm and lack of o, i had ewcm in bursts almost everyday - a tiny amount - for about 10 days before i finally o'd late!

i went for a walk today, not even a mile long and halfway through wish i hadnt was feeling dizzy but again putting that down to the fact i am not well, on a bit of a sugar high as i cant eat much cos of sore throat but have alot of work to get done so just ate all 6 of a chocolate muffin pack, yes it has made the throat slightly worse but hey i am now awake!

mrsmm i swear this time i am weeing more, if i drink a drink right before bed i have to get up in the night, last night not only did i not drink anything after 9, went for a wee at 1am the next mornign honestly if i had counted the seconds i was peeing for in the morning i would honestly have gotten to at least 30 seconds of continuous peeing! couldnt believe it, even dh said wo you needed that didnt you! lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

omg i feel like crap today, if i am having any symptoms they are being well and truely masked by this stupid cold/flu i have at the moment!

hows everyone else today?


----------



## mamadonna

i'm just getting over a cold too its been dreaful


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i honestly have never had a cold this bad, i have gone back to bed whilst ds sleeps! i never do that no matter how tired or ill i feel!

now i have the shivers as well and i smell! im like one day on the wrong side of acceptable in terms of showers! will have to have one tonight when dh is home, bit worried about fainting in the shower at the moment argh this sucks!


----------



## mrsmmm

Nomore, hope you feel better. 

Dh just woke me up with coffee and snuggling. I love sleeping in on Sundays. I had weird dreams though that my supervisor hated me. Very weird.


----------



## slb80

Nomore sorry you are feeling so ill, I have had a bad cold recently, it is a rotten one :(

The weather is amazing today so mr and DF took the horses out for a lovely long ride around the country and we are just goinng to take the dog for a walk. I love sundays when it is dry out


----------



## DaretoDream

I love sleeping in on sundays too. Dh gets up and makes breakfast, and all the babies are so happy we're all home, they run through the house like mad (two cats and a dog.)


----------



## mrsmmm

Well, DH still works. He doesn't go in till 2 pm so I have him for half the day. Out 2 cats are very happy, too. Our weather is still getting up to the 80s.


----------



## DaretoDream

I love this open window weather! it's the best.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

argh so jealous of you lot, i have been dizzy every time i stand up so going out in the sun was no option for me today and dh has called to say the evening manager has called in sick so have been on my own all day as well as all day yesterday :( well not all alone i have my ds but he has been ill too so we both wish he could have been here to wipe our brows and water us lol

feeling a bit better cold wise but cant shake this dizzy feeling - sign? he he cant help myself, honestly it feels like the room is spinning - maybe the cold got to my ears without sounding funny, i did think i was gettin ear ache at one point - yes going to put everything down to feeling ill lol


----------



## mrsmmm

Well, you could just be pg. I'll be your pma. I just cooked my dinner, super early so I can go to grocery store w/ full tummy. I spend less when I do that. Dh is working. I have a quiz to take in school. My fantasy football team is winning. It's a good day. I have lots of laindry to do, but it can wait. lol


----------



## mamadonna

pleased ur feeling a little better nomore


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Thanks mammad and mrsmm! feeling really good today, still got the worlds most runny nose but other than that feeling good!

got ewcm today which is about right for my cycle, a week after o. its a good sign that the lining is getting thickened by all the hormones yay!

how are you all doing ladies!


----------



## DaretoDream

Think i O'd last night ladies :dance: temp jumped up to 98.0 this morning, was 96.9 yesterday! :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yay! go dare! loads of us on 2ww now! fingers crossed we get bfps rolling in soon!


----------



## mrsmmm

Great, Dare!!!

Nomore - good for your lining. Hope it makes a lovely spot for your bean.

I feel fine. I woke up with a scratchy throat, but I am writing it off as the changes in the weather. I tested ic at 8 dpo bfn....I know I know it's too early, not out till the witch comes, etc. It's just my terrible poas addiction from 8 dpo to AF.


----------



## mamadonna

i ok tday think it ttw time i havent temp or opk this month so just going with the flo

i hope every1 else is doing good x


----------



## loopylollipop

Oh dear lots of poorly ladies! Get well soon :flower::flower:

Hope this are good signs for you all xx

sending lots of baby dust your way again - some has gotta stick soon!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

cant believe how fast these two weeks are going! nothing like being ill and days merging to make the days fly past!

the way im putting it it is only 2 days i have to wait to test, today is half way through so it doesnt count! im working tomorrow and thursday so that'll go quick and then bam! friday!!! 10dpo! yesssss (i know i know i am supposed to be waiting but er nope!)

feeling mostly better today still a little bit dizzy, scratchy throat has come back and really bloated. not over excited though not really expecting anything this month only bd once during fertile stage, my saving grace is that i used pressed but still . . . . hmmm

hows everyone else today? mrsmm did you test again yet today ?


----------



## slb80

I am going to try my hardest not to test this time and just wait to see if af comes, although I am sure i said that last time and crumbles at 11dpo. 

fx we get a load more bfps soon :)


----------



## mrsmmm

Nomore, you know I tested! And you know it was BFN. lol I feel very normal, no bb pain, no bloat, nada. I still have my scratchy throat and ears. I'm still saying it's because of the season changes. AF due in 5 days! I always get a tad nervous around this time, especially feeling so symptomless.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

isnt it funny how we both have scratchy throats! mine went and came back and is now accompanied by a dry cough so am defo ill! :dohh:

i hope your proud of yourself mrsmm, all this talk of poas hpt has made me do one :haha: - at 7pm, on dpo7 lol lol lol of course it was bfn but you never know until you try lol i am such a flake, any talk of poas and im like yeah i will too! no matter how few days past o i am lol :blush:


----------



## we can't wait

Still holding out for the BFP...
AF is due in a few days.
But I'm fairly certain that she will be arriving as scheduled.
Good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh oh new symptom to report i always think the veins on my boobs are different but this time it defo is, i dont normally have one that traces the outline of my nipple! wohoo symptom!


----------



## mrsmmm

We Can't Wait - FX that you get your BFP and the witch stays away!

Nomore - I'm about to pee myself with laughter at your vein spotting. Try to make shapes out of the veins. That's always fun. 

I'm def either VERY PMS or very ttc insane. My boss told me she was changing my duties and I cried. It was only like 30 seconds and 20 tears but I cried. There's no reason either. I'm just changing desks and have a shift in my routine. I'm mental. I just know it.


----------



## PeanutBean

The veins were definitive for me nomore! Keep an eye out on your groin for veins too.


----------



## slb80

Keeping my fx for us all, hope the witch stays away x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha vein isnt there at the moment so am defo right that it isnt normally there but now its gone hmmmmm

dont know why i do it to myself but took another test this morning, couldnt look at it straight away so of course now i am trying to decifer whether the line is grey or pink, as i am only 8dpo i am thinking grey lol

how is everyone else this morning!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sorry to hear lots of poorly ladies :( :hugs: just catching up I havent been around for a few days :dohh:

Sending lots of :dust: your way ladies :kiss:


----------



## rosie5637

i'm out this month. the :witch: arrived in the night, 3days late which never happens normally.

i'm not suprised really, i just knew it hadn't worked. onwards and upwards!!


----------



## PeanutBean

nomore I find even now my veininess depends on the time of day. Before my bfp I would be most veiny after being in the but at bedtime I'd check to see if I still was and would feel unsure. Maybe you'll be the same with it coming and going?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I got my peak this morning!!! :happydance: Im so happy lol :happydance:!!!!! :D Yayyyyyy

Excuse me while i go jump on DF! :D :happydance:


----------



## mrsmmm

Morning ladies, starting to become cranky and have upset tummy (tmi) which is a sure AF sign. 10 dpo. BFN. *sad*


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw hun sorry about bfn and af sign! i tested again today, total bfn mixed in with a little am i sure thats an evap doubt to then be replaced with OF COURSE its an evap sadness 

we not out until the fat lady sings!


----------



## mrsmmm

Block the door, double bolt it, and keep her OUT! She is not welcome here.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ooh getting cramps and vein is back - very exciting!


----------



## DaretoDream

10dpo! Lordy am i behind at only 3 dpo. jeez. I'll never make it until the 22nd though. I will so be testing early. Again, good feeling, and we did bd ON O day this time around. :)


----------



## mrsmmm

The last week of the 2ww is great for my sleep though. I'm going to bed early to wake up and test. lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Hello ladies! tested this morning! dont know what to think, there is a line, its very faint so faint i keep losing it! it looks nothing like the many many many evaps i have had all these months before my boobs are DEFINATELY veiny, i looked down and thought wo how'd i get THAT bruise, nope vein got really really bad indigestion last night after a teeny tiny cake which i got a lot of when pregnant with ds

honestly i am really excited but know i shouldnt let myself be, im only 10 11dpo max

i was looking at the test - now im not massively religious - and was just praying god i really hope this is it please let this be it pleeeeeeeeeeeeease

now its the weekend dh is going to be working all day today, tomorrow, sunday and monday daytime so i am good to test the next 3 days without risk of him walking in, not going to mention anything to him because if i am wrong i can handle upsetting myself but not him

wish i could load a pic but my phone camera is incredibly bad!

how is everyone else today!


----------



## mrsmmm

Nomore - FX for you. and LOADS and BUCKETS and MASSIVE amounts of :dust:!

12 dpo bfn for me. Going to use preseed this upcoming cycle if the witch catches me tomorrow night. I'm thinking she will start late Sunday night instead of tomorrow night just to F with me. hahaha


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i used preseed for the first time this cycle hoping it is going to be my saving grace as we only bd once in the fertile week this month!

thinking i am setting myself up for a fall but keep looking at that test its defo not an evap line but is the line actually there or is it my line eye . . . . . 

fingers still crossed for you mrsmm! im due on monday or tuesday so will know either way by then!


----------



## PeanutBean

Nomore this is so your month! You know I got bfn on 12dpo. Think it was 14dpo when I finally got bfp. Can't believe your prediction was right! :rofl: Must've laid those seeds of optimism and sorted out your anxiety. Can't wait to see you in grads next week!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh you tease peanut! i really really hope i am in there with you lot next week, i think a simple

i'm heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere

will suffice as an intro

oh fingers crossed, really hope i am not just building myself though, what a plonker if i get af after all. . . . . no no think pma pma pma . .. . hmmm


----------



## PeanutBean

It's the veins. They are the dead cert in my book. I really hope I'm right!


----------



## mrsmmm

I have all things crossed for you, Nomore.

I've been nauseous as can be this morning. I've been smelling something that has been making me wooooozy and it's is driving me bonkers. Guess what it is? My SHAMPOO! Of all things! I can't get rid of my hair so I guess I'll be stuck being nauseous. :haha: (still writing off my nose pickiness as sinus though)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: NOMORE sounding really hopeful.....I hope your test is just like mine `do I see a line or am I just imagining it` :dohh:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw fingers crossed mrsmm we have to move over together and i am determined to move over this month! 

thanks peanut and madly! its defo not evap, i can spot an evap from a mile off now it has those tell tale ridges, i have taken two today both are defo not evap but am i i imagining them? if i see two lines on two tests i am really hoping i am not!

the veins are definately not normally there . .. .ARGH i have GOT to stop setting myself up! going to look a right plonker if i get not bfp and af arrives (whispers: but have to admit getting excited . . . shhhhhhh)


----------



## gilz82

Oh yay nomore sounding good for you this month honey :happydance:

All you other girls fx'd the witch stays away and you'll be coming to join the grads soon!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Really worried i am setting myself up for a fall but i keep looking at tests and they are defo there and no indents or shadow! prob not gona get that much darker until sunday with the whole doubling of hormones thing

until then i guess i am going to be driving myself loopy with I SEE IT and oh now i DONT see it . . . . . . i sooooo want to graduate sooo badly!


----------



## mrsmmm

Nomore - I wish you had a darn camera. Even a terrible cell pic would probably work. We have good eyes here! I wish I could say that I would be moving over with you, but I just feel like I have a cold instead of pg. I don't have that feeling of anything special going on in my body. I'm very EXCITED for you though!


----------



## mrsmmm

Gilz - Your next scan is the day after my birthday! It's good luck for you. I know it!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

im too excited! i used all my batteries to fix one of my sons toys, he was crying about it not working and hasnt played with it since about 5 mins afterwards lol - will raid that to get the digi camera working methinks . . . . . .


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooh want to see a pic NOMORE :lol:


----------



## mrsmmm

I'm with Madly....we need pics!!!!


----------



## gilz82

Oh mrsmmm don't give up til the :witch: appears. I felt totally out the month I got my :bfp: honestly only tested so I could see the negative and then have a glass of wine. 

Nearly died when the line came up I was so shocked.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too I nearly broke my neck falling over my knickers in the bathroom with shock when the faint line came up :rofl:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha madly! fantastic image there! your second scan is on my ds's 2nd birthday!

i am totally convinced this line is here, trying to get decent pic but not coming out all too great, might have to take one of the 3 million i am going to take in the morning!

hows the pregnancies going ladies! so jealous! fingers crossed i'll be joining you!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I cant wait for my next scan :wohoo: seems ages away though hon but I guess it will be here before I know it :thumbup:

I really hope you will be joining us in grads :) I will be around tom but it may be teatime due to Oliver`s Birthday party :)

We will be breaking the news to the rest of our friends tomorrow so thats a little exciting I guess although we are prepared for mixed/stunned reactions cause we have had plenty so far :dohh:

MIL has offered to buy our buggy too :wohoo: The buggy was the only thing (except clothing!) we were going to buy ourselves as my sister has an 8mths old DD and she has passed absolutely everything we need on inc brand new bottles bless her :)

So saving for baby clothes it is!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh that is so exciting! i missed out on telling people, i told my dad on the phone because he was onholiday and my mum on the phone because she was all depressed and i knew it would make her happy, she then went on to tell everyone! could have been worse she could have been unhappy and not supportive but . . .well .. i didnt get to see anyones faces when i told them! this time we are going to do things very differently!

she will prob be the last one to know bless her lol

oh cant wait to pee tomorrow morning!


----------



## mrsmmm

I know you're excited, nomore! I'll test tomorrow too just to join you.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha ok as long as everyone understands that i am only doing it to give everyone the pictures they want and that everyone knows you are only doing it to keep me company . . .we are not POAS addicts . . . no really!!!! Hmmmmmmmm . . . . . .

fingers crossed for both of us! i need to calm down i think if i get bfn tomorrow it will calm me right down, i am getting toooooooo excited, thinking about not having to think about timings etc anymore and forcing myself to get in the mood . . . . . even if its not this month it will happen for us both soon!


----------



## mrsmmm

You have made me a preseed user though if you get your bfp with only one try. Oh I still feel like crap and dh is treating me to sushi. Sweet man.


----------



## slb80

Nomore, fx this is the start of your bfp x


----------



## mrsmmm

Gooood morning, all. Bfn. We need nomore to get that bfp now!


----------



## DaretoDream

Commmmmmme on nomore!


----------



## mrsmmm

I know! We're so impatient. Went for my 4 mile jog today and wicked af cramps started in my back and lady parts area. Blah. Guess I am to expect her withing the next 24 hrs.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

bf . . . inconclusive . . . . .

argh! bought me down to earth a little bit but at same time i can still see the lines from yesterday! 

i got a really good cm pattern through out my cycle and i always get white lotion cm , tmi soz!, 2 or 3 days before af . . . . . wan2 take a wild guess as to what cm i have today? i know cm is not a conclusive way of going about things but still . . . looking like we will be cycle buddies again for another month mrsmmm never mind!


----------



## slb80

Tested today an bfn :( ff says i am 12dpo so looks like I am out. I feel so sad and down now, wish I had just waited for af to turn up.


----------



## Danniii

Hey ladies, sorry, been away for a while as I didn't feel like I was getting anywhere TBH. But, finally I'm on CD3, WOOHOO!! I haven't had AF since April, so I'm feeling a little more in the loop again, so I thought I'd drop back in, and 18 BFPs!! Wow! Congratulations to you all! I think this is a pretty lucky thread! How are you all doing? (Sorry, I'm not sure I have the stamina to read back through the few hundred posts I've missed!!)


----------



## DaretoDream

slb i'm so sorry. Please don't be down, i know that's hard but be strong and find strength in knowing that soon you get another try.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw slb im not sure what is going on with me either i did another test this morning and i still think i can see a line the whole time but once it dries (i know i know i shouldnt look after the time has elapsed) it is practically invisible

to top it off started to get a wee bit crampy and still got lotiony cm which are my signs af is on her way

a sure sign that she is imminent is when my bloating goes, still bloated at the mo but once that goes i will know for sure i am not preggers

on a light note i took the tests to work today as the toilets have a really really mega white light and i could see lines on them all, they dont look evap but they are not strong at all so . . . . . i think if af doesnt arrive by tuesday on wednesday i'll allow myself to poas clear blue! should work by then if i am!

welcome back danniii wow no af since april! that absolutely sucks! you trying any vitamins or medication to get that down at all? soy or whatever?


----------



## PeanutBean

Cramps are part of pregnancy too nomore. And all sorts of cm. If you're getting anything positive (it doesn't matter if it fades later) then I reckon you're good!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thing is peanut when i got pregnant with dh we were ntnp and we fell the first month but because i was not tracking anything and really wasnt expecting it i have no idea what to expect from the first couple of weeks! i didnt test until i was 5.5 weeks gone so by then i had missed af and ignored all the other signs! 

i just keep thinking that if i link things to af i wont nbe as gutted if she does arrive??? dont know if that makes sense but argh dunno

just dont want to trust the v.v.v.v.v.vfaint lines would be absolutely devastated if i start accepting that i am pregnant only for af to arrive! 

i know cm is the worst indicator of pregnancy but it is one of my best for af 

will be doing another test tomoro and a clearblue on tuesday if af doesnt arrive in the night oh cant wait till tuesday now!


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks peanut! will defo update in the morning! 

really want to be able to see something obvious tomorrow! Madly if you are out there how faint were your positives before they started turning darker???


----------



## slb80

Nomore I so hope you get a strong bfp tomorrow.

DF is now starting to worry that a problem lies with him, he has medical problems and is on a cocktail of medication to keep major surgery at bay for now, and is worried that his meds are effecting him. I think if we dont have our bfp by xmas we will go and discuss it all with his gp.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw slb its always good to have a plan! you are not out yet though hun!

i think i am though, starting to think these lines are all in my head, sounds funny but 2 days before af i always get really really hormonal and have been known to have fits of rage, tonight i have tried to cook pancakes 5 times and each time it stuck when i have used the same method and recipe that i always use - i make pancakes like once or twice a week for a snack once we have scoffed all the biscuits - well got so pist off on the fourth attempt i threw the batter in the pan and didnt even give it a chance to cook enough to get stuck so now have a massive slick of pancake mix running down the bin. . . . 

last month it was when a raw prawn fell into a very strategically made pile of washing up and went balistic because it meant i had to take everything out the sink and drain the water to find it

the month before it was because dh bought a new tv that needs 3 remote controls to control it - stupid man thing! it took me about 6 months to get rid of the extra two remotes we had for the old one so of course went off on one about the fact that not only was there one extra remote with the new telly, but two extra remotes to lose and not know how to use

the month before i believe it was a till rage incident when a bi*ch of an old lady and her friend were faffing around trying to decide which till to use asa the queues were long and kept tooing and froing through all the checkouts i was unfortunate enough to be behind them at a potential till, they then left then changed their mind and shuffed back in front of me just as they did so the closed till next to us opened, i left my queue to go into that one - clever me- a full 3or4 seconds after the woman in front of me left the queue shoved in front of me again and looked at me as if to say well i was in the front of you in the other queue just let me push in look me up and down as if i elbowed her out the way, my dh whispered oh just let her me said rather not quietly SO WHAT, SHE TOS AND FROWS FROM TILL TO TILL SHOVES IN FRONT OF US ONCE AND THEN ACTUALLY EXPECTS ME TO LET HER DO IT AGAIN! GO ON THEN DO IT! JUST PUSH IN FRONT OF US THEN GO ON!

i picked up the basket and stormed off to the very end till which they secretly opened after our one, i'd like to add i got out before the old ladies

hmmmm not looking good for me anymore . . . . . sniff sniff . .. . .


----------



## mrsmmm

Awwww, nomore. Don't give up just yet! It's 5 pm where I'm at and no af. I still have terrible cramps. Maybe she'll be a day late. Hmmmm, that would make no sense though. I've been consistantly 29 or 30 days since the first month after bleed off bc pills. This isn't fair. It's a tease to a girl who's ttc.

EDIT: IC bfn. Blah.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw mrsmmm! i just know that i am seeing lines but soooo do not want to believe them, tell dh and then af show up! 

oooh potentially late af mrsmmm, i know i said earlier i did not know what my early symptoms were for dh but retrospectively i had absolutely major cramps the week before and a few days after af was supposed to show, i even went out and bought 2x jumbo packs of lady items because i thought wow this is going to be a really heavy period

havent had that this month but not expecting to get cramps like that every time i get preggers - thats my tiny bit of pma on my lack of symptoms

i am 12 dpo today af is due tuesday, if i get positive clearblue tuesday am i will be telling him if i do not then i dont know, will probably just accept this isnt our month again


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

my god i have been watching tv in bed for a couple of hours and for at least the last 45 mins my legs have been on the verge of cramping, you know that feeling you get just before cramp sets in and you think you can stop it by just staying still? well it is like that! not thinking it is a sign or anything but how freaking annoying!


----------



## mrsmmm

I know the feeling. I know how these lines must be driving you mad!

I took a very nice nap just now. Downside is cramps are worse.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw fingers crossed mrsmmm !

well took another test and am in the same situation as i have been for 4 days now . . . . im starting to think i am just wanting to see the line so badly that my mind is saying "oh go on then . . ." even if there isnt a line, 

i mean these lines are super duper ruper faint, they havent got any darker, i normally rule myself out if i dont get pos by dpo 12 i am now dpo 13 and it is still the same :shrug:

i think i am just going to have to accept that af is probably going to show up tomorrow :cry:


----------



## luv his face

I'm sorry nomore I really hope af doesn't show up for you tomorrow :( on the other hand if you want some PMA i know of a couple girls on here that have gotten super faint lines or negatives for weeks before getting a strong positive.. I wish I could help the time go by quicker til you know for sure but i can't so i'm just gonna throw loads of :dust: all over you.


----------



## slb80

What tests are you using nomore? I have heard it takes ages of a line to progress from super faint to a strong pos in IC tests. Keeping fx for you


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

uncross those fingers ladies the witch just landed :cry::cry::cry::cry:

on the positive at least i am not wondering anymore

i was using internet cheapies and i had read that some ladies had faint pink lines and then got af I AM NEVER BUYING THEM AGAIN

oh well going to do some quick reading about soy iso because this cycle i didnt ov until cd 23/24 so . . . . . . dunno need to do a bit of research on it, i dont want to make things worse!


----------



## luv his face

I'm sorry nomore :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

im ok about it i was only half giddy with excitement and half thinking hmmmmm am i sure the lotiony cm and anger fit is such a sure sign with me lol

anyway i have thrown the remaining 3 of those pregnancy tests in the bin, i am not going to test until after af is late and even then it will be by a few days. i know i have said it before but this time i mean it. good thing i didnt believe their pathetic pink lines because how crushed would i be now i had proper believed them!

going to get more ov sticks though i think they are brill but thinking about the soy . . . of to do some research . . . . .


----------



## Danniii

Oh, I'm sorry NoMore. :cry: At least you didn't get your hopes up _too_ much, but I know how easy it is to hope and dream. Another cycle another chance though! Plus, lots more :sex: !! 
I'm trying Soy properly for the first time this cycle. There's a few threads about it, and the success rate seems pretty good. I read an article which said that 77% of the women who took it got pregnant (first cycle I think), so that's encouraging! FXd for you whether you take it or not. :thumbup:


----------



## PeanutBean

:( nomore Best get your money back for the prediction! I so thought it was this month. But you know maybe it was a chemical. The first month I tried for Byron I had mega symptoms for a week that then petered off. I got af as normal but I know something had happened. I didn't ovulate the next month either and I never have skipped months. But then the third month we got Byron. Think of it as a trial run. Perhaps this is the start for you.


----------



## slb80

Oh I am so sorry nomore.

I had a massive temp drop today so just waiting for the witch to show up now.


----------



## mrsmmm

Nomore, very sorry. :hugs: Bfn for me. cramps. bloating. Feel like the witch will find me today.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: so sorry NOMORE peanuts right take this month as a trial run for your bfp :kiss:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Thanks ladies!

Feeling actually quite positive about things, now i have had a small bite of the bfp pie i am going full force for an entire slice - ok about a quarter of the pie i am a little bit piggy

i cooked an entire brownie mix and am eating the whole thing for lunch that will be my mope hour after that it is back to business

This month:

No excuses from dh - gas tiredness full up! whatever i am massively tired too but still do it!
More water, dont think i am hydrated enough
Preseed as i know i have cm issues - didnt work this month but we only bd once 2 days b4 o so . . . . . 
and i have bought soy! i am putting my two identical cycles down as a complete fluke because either than those two i have not had regular cycles, i have od the last 4 months on cd16, 18, 18 and 23 so i think i have a semi good case for using it, going to use it cd 3-7

dannii what cd are you on? 

mrsmmm fingers crossed she doesnt find you!

thanks for all your replies, on wards and upwards this month!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh and actually gail is still in with a chance, my prediction was october conception mid november bfp! so this is her cycle! come on gails spirt guide make things happen - perhaps stalk dhs dreams and make him bd me when he has to! lol


----------



## mrsmmm

FUHJHFDKFJDKJHFWITHTSS%&*%%$%^$#&*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got me. Stupid witch!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Aw so sorry mrsmmm!

On a light note we are now on the same cycle day! You going to be doing anything different this month?

I got my preseed and opks at the ready making an effort to drink more water and have just bought the soy iso for cd 3-7!

cant believe how positive i am! 

so sorry she got you though mrsmmm would rather have had you get your bfp then be on same cycle day! fingers crossed that everything works out this month for both of us!


----------



## mrsmmm

Hope so nomore. If not this month, then I'll probably stop doing mostly everything but bd'ing. I'm not a very patient person and see this as trying my patience and nerves. I'm not good with either.


----------



## Shey

NOMORE hope you get your :bfp:

Im waiting to see when AF shows up.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know what you mean mrsmmm if i had a regular cyce where i ovulate even between say cd16 and 18 each month i would quit using everything and just bd around those days but i dont! i have to track ov as one month it is cd18 the next cd23 can guess that lol! 

i tell you one thing i will NOT be doing i will not be using any more of those stupid slightly pink lined pregnancy tests! b**t**ds! i dont think i can go through that again! just going to have keep myself busy until af does or doesnt show


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Loving the spirit NOMORE :kiss:


----------



## slb80

Nomore my gail prediction says I will have a late october early nov conception so this is going to be both our months :)


----------



## mamadonna

sorry she got you noremore and mrsmmm :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know madly i cant believe how positive i am feeling, i think it may be because i am trying the soy for the first month, it gails month as well, i know that a silly thing but hey ho!

also my sandra said december conception via using something natural that i had been thinking about using for a few months - i wanted to use soy a couple of months ago but chickened out but kept going back to that soy natures clomid thread on here thinking hmmmm . . . . 

finger crossed this is our month ladies xkx


----------



## Shey

NOMORE good luck and hope you get your :bfp: soon.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks shey! you still waiting for af? what dpo are you hun?


----------



## Shey

I think im like 5 or 6 dpo


----------



## DaretoDream

NOOOOOOOOO! I wanted you two to be pg so bad!!! 


Now i'm scared. Was thinking about testing tomorrow at 9 dpo... maybe i should wait...


----------



## mrsmmm

Dare - Thanks so much. We'll get there. I promise. What's crazy is if we got pg this cycle, my due date would be dh's birthday. Another reason to get pg this time!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw thats so sweet thank dare! we'll do it this month! i have got such good pma about this month! i dont think i have ever been this positive at any stage of any other cycle especially not this early in a cycle, i am normally a complete mess not coming on here, crying, getting upset when other people get pregnant and all those nasty feelings but this month . . . . i actually feel positive, relaxed and really happy! 

thanks for the support the last few days dare, me and mrsmmm are hoping you and shey are going to get the bfps for us!!! if you have internet cheapies i honestly would not bother until dpo13 or 14 because if you are anything like me you will look and it and look at it and get a stupid pink non evap looking line! 

i have my fingers crossed for both of you ladies!

Mrsmmm i have had reasons to get pregnant every month such as last cycle it was my birthday cycle, the cycle before our wedding anniversary, cycle before brothers birthday (we have a running joke that we always have news on my brothers birthday) cycle before husbands birthday would have been dd, it goes on, this month i have no reason to get pregnant this month and no special event in the dd month sooo . . . .


----------



## gilmore85

:witch: arrived this morning, 

on a break from ttc now until after christmas but will still be checking in on you to see who gets their :bfp:


----------



## sianyld

just dropping in girls and cautiously announcing I have my :bfp: confirmed by blood test yesterday! 

hope lots of you will be getting yours soon xxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------



## slb80

Congrats :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

congrats hon :wohoo: :bfp:


----------



## molly85

Hey noyt been back up here in a while after going over to the dark side of pregnancy chat threads. Congrats Hun on your :bfp: you can come over to the dark side toooooo


----------



## Shey

Congrats Siany


----------



## we can't wait

Girls--- Just to update you. I've taken two pregnancy tests this morning...
and got two :bfp:s! 
Don't lose hope ladies, it took me two years to ever get a bfp... and you're going to get there too. have faith <3 :hug:


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Danniii

Congratulations on the BFPs!! FXd for those waiting and keep up the PMA for those starting a new cycle. NoMore, I think your PMA is rubbing off on me! I'm CD5 today (it's been a while since I've been able to say that!) and I'm taking Soy CD3-7, about 115mg which is 5 Holland and Barrett tablets. How much are you taking, and which days are you taking it? I'm tempted to increase the amount I'm taking to 200mg, but 5 tablets seems a lot in one go already, so I might do a little (more!) research before deciding...


----------



## PeanutBean

Another one! Congrats!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

well i am feeling so positive that i do think i have a little extra pma to share! normally i am having to scronge round the bottom of the barrel for pma but not this month!

i was soooo tempted to take it days 1-5 because i would love twins lol and am impatient to start new things lol but am going to take 3-7 like you going to take 120mg a day because at least if i dont think it has any effect i can increase it the next month knowing that it may have been too little

so excited for this month! you know what it might be? it might be because the first 2 or 3 weeks is just pure waiting and hanging around for o and i am always anxious i am going to miss it, this time i have something that i can actively do to help for 5 days and then hopefully will get o 5-10 days later so for once i feel like i am doing something to actively help and not just sitting back and waiting!

wohooo! PMA all round sharey sharey!

congratulations on the bfps! ladies!


----------



## DaretoDream

9dpo bfn.


----------



## DaretoDream

Btw, does anyone use those internet cheapies that you get from early preg test.com? Have you seen that last minute surge where the pink goes to the opposite end? It's in the last minute of the test running. 

Well mine lingered for a few seconds in the spot where it should have been if there was a second line. Lingered for a good while actually- i was almost convinced i had a light bfp. Then, it finally moved on. has anyone else since this?

It's never lingered ANYWHERE for me before.


----------



## sianyld

we can't wait said:


> Girls--- Just to update you. I've taken two pregnancy tests this morning...
> and got two :bfp:s!
> Don't lose hope ladies, it took me two years to ever get a bfp... and you're going to get there too. have faith <3 :hug:


Aww congrats hun xxxx


----------



## sianyld

DaretoDream said:


> Btw, does anyone use those internet cheapies that you get from early preg test.com? Have you seen that last minute surge where the pink goes to the opposite end? It's in the last minute of the test running.
> 
> Well mine lingered for a few seconds in the spot where it should have been if there was a second line. Lingered for a good while actually- i was almost convinced i had a light bfp. Then, it finally moved on. has anyone else since this?
> 
> It's never lingered ANYWHERE for me before.


hey hun have u tried using a FRER as they tend to be better for picking up that early...had my faint faint :bfp: on 9DPO with a FRER xx


----------



## DaretoDream

sianyld said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> Btw, does anyone use those internet cheapies that you get from early preg test.com? Have you seen that last minute surge where the pink goes to the opposite end? It's in the last minute of the test running.
> 
> Well mine lingered for a few seconds in the spot where it should have been if there was a second line. Lingered for a good while actually- i was almost convinced i had a light bfp. Then, it finally moved on. has anyone else since this?
> 
> It's never lingered ANYWHERE for me before.
> 
> 
> hey hun have u tried using a FRER as they tend to be better for picking up that early...had my faint faint :bfp: on 9DPO with a FRER xxClick to expand...


I've used them before- but they get too expensive after a while. I'll wait it out, and if af doesn't come this weekend as it's planned, then i will consider actually a clear blue digi.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hun that is exactly what i had! dont be fooled, if you have to search for a lin just bin it! 

good luck for tomorrow hun xkx


----------



## Bids

sianyld said:


> just dropping in girls and cautiously announcing I have my :bfp: confirmed by blood test yesterday!
> 
> hope lots of you will be getting yours soon xxx

OMG CONGRATS YAY :happydance: i knew it wouldnt be long so happy for you!!!

Goodluck girls wont be long for the rest of you :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrats again we cant wait :bfp: so happy for you :kiss:


----------



## Bids

MADLYTTC said:


> Congrats again we cant wait :bfp: so happy for you :kiss:

OH i missed this one YAY congrats tooo :happydance::hugs: great news!!!!

luckiest thread ever??!! :flower:


----------



## mrsmmm

Congrats to new bfps! Hubby's job sending him away again during all but first 2 of my 5 fertile days. I give up. Somehow someone is blocking this from happening. We got in a huuuuuge conflict over it. Sothat is that. No Nov bfp for Ginger. Lol. Moving on to Dec.


----------



## slb80

Well the witch arrived in the night, so heres to the start of another month. Keeping my fx for you dare, hope you get that bfp


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

mrsmmm get some preseed, if you bd on the closest day to ov and use preseed it acts like fertile cm and in fertile cm spermies are supposed to be able to survive days so DONT GIVE UP! you could be one of those preseed miracles that we all read about!

well today is the first day of soy! going to take it at about 10pm tonight, im on a late shift tonight so a little worried about side effects but fingers crossed will be ok the next two nights and then the following 3 nights i will be tucked up in bed lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw silb no! so sorry! 

come on dare you have to do it for the group!

xkx


----------



## slb80

We are routing for you dare. 

Hopefully my Gail prediction is right and this is going to be my cycle. Might get some preseed this month


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

why not! theres no reason not to use it, although not natural obviously it isnt going to mess up your cycle like other things can potentially do!

gails predicted this cycle for me too so will be a very interesting month if she is right for both of us!


----------



## slb80

Lets hope she is :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck Ladies :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## mrsmmm

Nomore, we'd be bd'ing 3 days before my predicted ov. That would be some kind of miracle.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

it has happened!

and if it doenst then it will prob be me with you the next month anyway lol! the week where i will most likely o is a week where half the week 2 managers are out of the business so me and dh will be doing splits so wont see eachother and the second half of the week is our new menu launch so he will be working all the hours god sends for at least 7 days sooooo . . . missing the eggy very likely this month too!

on another note looks like im taking soy 4-8 as all day yesterday i was saying to myself dont forget to take them to work dont forget and guess what . . . . . so i am having to just accept that i am going to have to work through any side affects through out the day as i am oviously likely to forget to take them to work again tonight

not as big as i thought they would be my asda multi vits are at least double the size!

heres to one big strong egg!


----------



## Danniii

D'oh! :dohh: Never mind NoMore, I almost forget them every day too! I've not really had any side effects though, if that reassures you. Only a bit of a poorly stomach, but it's quite sensitive anyway so that could just be me.
It's my last dose of Soy tonight, so FXd for this cycle. I'm trying to temp every morning, but I forget that too easily too! :dohh: The things we do for a LO! Do you ever think about going through labour wondering why on earth we tried so hard?! :wacko: Hehe! Well, I doubt my DH will mind the next stage of the baby-making process too much at least. Aiming to just :sex: every other day and use pre-seed (for the first time!) on the days I think it's near Ov.
How many of you have had predictions done? I've never really heard anything about them before.
Hope everyone's well and feeling positive today. :hugs:


----------



## Groovychick

Best of luck girls! :flower: :dust:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Hi dannii!

I am really strange i really wasnt scared of labour with my ds and even though i was in a lot of pain i was thinking well if this is it then i can do this on gas and air definately . . things went down hill very quickly and ended up having an emergency c section so perhaps my view of labour is a little tainted as i did not experience the main event part of giving birth so to speak but 36 hours of labour completely in my back? i think i paid my dues to get my boy out lol!

i have had two readings, i always thought it was a bit strange people getting readings but last month i was feeling so unbelievably low about ttcing i really hit a wall with it so i got a couple of readings and they really did put a smile back on my face. im not expecting them to come true but for when i was feeling really low it really injected me with pma

gail is predicting this cycle for my bfp and sandra is predicting december so not this cycle or the next but the one after that, so one or both will be wrong but if you need a smile injection by all means i would recommend it! as long as you dont put all your energy into thinking that it will only happen when they say 

im not having any side affects either so am slightly kicking myself that i didnt take it yesterday morning as opposed to attempting to remember to take them at work! oh well at least i know for future months lol

feeling really good again today, i think it is the fact i am taking soy as i feel i am actively doing something instead of just waiting for o which is the worst time of the month for me! fingers crossed it helps with sorting out my o. i was so gutted last month i thought i was finally getting regular cycles oing cd 18 and bam last month cd 23 stupid mother nature!


----------



## DaretoDream

Good morning ladies- i didn't test today because temps dropped way down today. Still above coverline, but, not having much hope. :( Have had decent cramps the last few days, and feeling depressed.

AF is due tomorrow or saturday. most likely tomorrow. Unless she pulls a fast one. 

Asked dh last night if i should test this am, and he said no, wait until saturday- if AF isn't here, test then, that'll put us at 13 dpo. I don't know. 

On my chart i have an average cycle thing- and it's normal for a slight dip- but not like this.

I'll update you ladies as i go along. :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw no dare! i have my fingers crossed for you hun! 

i am useless with all things charts as i cant temp but i always like to say that there are exceptions to all rules!

good luck hun xkx


----------



## Shey

Dare hope you get your :bfp: you deserve it girlie! fx'd for ya hun! :hugs:


----------



## Danniii

Thanks NoMore. I suppose TTC is so difficult because there never seems to be an end in sight. At least with a prediction, it gives you something to dream about and focus on. Never really thought about it that way. FXd for Gail's prediction though!! :happydance:
Don't worry about the days you took Soy. At least you took it! I'm glad you don't have any side effects either. :thumbup: I understand the PMA as a result of taking Soy. It's the same with me. I've had enough of waiting, but at least I'm actually helping our chances. FXd it works for us!
I have to say, labour still terrifies me! I know it's so completely worth it, and people say you forget about it afterwards, but hmmm! Still sounds terrifying to me! Almost enough to consider adoption instead! :haha: I'm glad you're not put off though, I mean having already gone through it. Can't be too bad!! [-o&lt;

Hang in there Dare. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmmm

I thought about the soy, but I couldn't get it in time this cycle. I'll pick up some pre-seed this weekend. AF is pretty well gone. It bothers me I had 3 days of terrible cramping but only 2.5 days of bleeding. Plus, it wasn't heavy at all. *Sigh* Makes me wonder about my PCOS.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

mrsmm i think if you have regular cycles then the advise is to steer clear of soy, i had two identical cycles in a row so i dropped all thoughts of taking it but then the next month was so completely out of wack that i deemed the two other cycles a complete fluke, but by all means if you are still irregular and your not preggers this month then take it! i still am not getting side affects yet so all good so far . . . . 

danni you are so right ttc is like a long dark tunnel which twist and turns so you just cant see the end but i am sure that the feeling of surprise and relief when we do finally get our bfps will be like finally seeing the light at the end and not expecting it if that makes sense lol

taking the soy if defo helping me, its too early to mean with oving but i am normally so stressed about waiting to o and making sure i dont miss it and getting frustrated that i can do nothing to help i just get so upset, angry and stressed, perhaps my new found relaxation will help everything along a bit, perhaps thats why my o is different every month, because i am so stressed leading up to it?

dare, how you doing today?


----------



## slb80

Just popping in to see how you are doing, won't be online for a few days now, moving house tomorrow, my god I can't belive how much stuff we have!

Dare keeping my fingers crossed that the witch stays away and you get your bfp 

See you in a few days ladies xx


----------



## DaretoDream

12dpo today. 

Didn't test. Still having cramps and so forth and my temp went up a slight notch. But really- i'm still expecting her today or tomorrow. Cramps feel like she's coming. Now, i also woke up FREEZING this am because hubby wanted the freaking fan on because he runs super hot and i'm always colder than him. I need to wear like long johns already jeez. So i don't know how accurate my temp was. Will test tomorrow in the am if still not here.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

dare: i had really really really bad af style cramps when i was pregnant with my ds i couldnt sleep without a hot water bottle! good luck hun!


----------



## luv his face

Dare that's how my hubby is he runs hot and i run -0 and I'm freezing all the time and he starts the fan up at night and when he leaves at 6am he leaves the fan on.. so when I go to get out of bed at 7 or 8 its freezing in the bedroom and if i'm nakey i gotta take all the blankets with me! damn men


----------



## mrsmmm

Dare- I'm just popping in to see how you are doing! I have a very busy upcoming week so I'm not sure how much I'll be on in the next week.


----------



## DaretoDream

luv his face said:


> if i'm nakey i gotta take all the blankets with me! damn men

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAHAHAHA that's hilarious and the same exact thing here. God damn he sweats like a pig!


We only have a sheet, and a comforter on the bed right now. I have one thin extra blanket only big enough for me. I'm freezing my ass off and he's laying in a pool of his sweat. Literally dripping off him. It's gross! lol.

I wonder if it had anything to do with the two lower temps because the passed two mornings i've woken up very cold. 

Still no AF. Not awful cramps but they say HEEEEEEEEEY for a few minutes off and on throughout the day. 

Will be testing in the am. Will be one day late and 13dpo.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh oh dare how'd you get on!


----------



## Danniii

Come on Dare!!


----------



## luv his face

DaretoDream said:


> luv his face said:
> 
> 
> if i'm nakey i gotta take all the blankets with me! damn men
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAHAHAHA that's hilarious and the same exact thing here. God damn he sweats like a pig!
> 
> 
> We only have a sheet, and a comforter on the bed right now. I have one thin extra blanket only big enough for me. I'm freezing my ass off and he's laying in a pool of his sweat. Literally dripping off him. It's gross! lol.
> 
> I wonder if it had anything to do with the two lower temps because the passed two mornings i've woken up very cold.
> 
> Still no AF. Not awful cramps but they say HEEEEEEEEEY for a few minutes off and on throughout the day.
> 
> Will be testing in the am. Will be one day late and 13dpo.Click to expand...


ahahaha a pool of sweat grosssss DH and I can't share blankets, on our bed theres a blanket for me which i'm completely wrapped in and one for dh which he throws on the floor.. my temps have been dropping yesterday and today but no AF and I'm due for a bleed today. Usually AF gets me first thing in the morning just to screw up the nice undies i mighta been wearing the night before.. hope i'm not havin another screwy cycle.


----------



## DaretoDream

Well ladies i tested first thing this am, 13 dpo. 

Made sure no sign of af.


Then when the test came up negative, would you believe right after my shower she appeared. Thanks a lot.

:cry:

Cd1.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw no way dare! i had that one month, i normally come on really early in the morning and this day it was like 9pm that she finally came, was getting so excited about testing in the morning, jumped in the shower came out and well you know the rest

sorry that the witch came hun but dont worry we are here to support you again this month take care hun xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

appreciate it. Feeling very very down. Don't want to try again. I know it's only the 5th cycle starting but honestly, i just, just don't want to do it anymore.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i felt exactly the same way last month i just hit a wall with it all and just felt like giving up but knew that realistically i couldnt because i cant go from knowing the exact point i am ovulating to just not tracking anything but all i felt was i pick myself up to get myself to ttc and then at the end of the month just get crushed again, i did not think i could cope with anymore of that feeling and could not see a time where i would not come crashing back down to earth

this month i decided on cd1 to start taking soy and i tell you it has done me wonders, i am normally really stressed and peed off and really really teary for days until i start getting closer to o and feel like i am doing something, now i feel like i am doing something from cd3 and not hanging around waiting for something to happen. i just feel like i am no longer waiting almost 3 weeks to o getting more and more stressed i actually feel a little bit more in control. is there anything you feel like you could do to make you feel like you are more in control?

or is it a case of just completely stopping ttc actively and ntnp-ing for a while?

im sorry hun i really feel for you i really do, i completely understand

and dont you ever feel like you shouldnt be upset because you have been trying for "only" 5 months, other than last month the worst months for me we the first 3 or 4 i was just so shocked that it wasnt happening, i think ttc is devastating from the first month of bfn and of course it gets really really hard sometimes but we all want the same thing and have all been desperate for our bfps since day one of ttc to dont you ever feel that time is a indicator of how you should feel

i have wanted another a year before we started trying so in theory i have desperately wanted this for almost 2 years now but have been only trying for 8 of those months, dont ever feel that you cant feel the way you do because of time lapsed

xkx


----------



## mrsmmm

Dare, we started TTC at the same time. I know exactly how you feel. I'm sorry the witch came.

For me, it makes me feel like I have no clue what's going on in my body (like when to BD and for sure catch the egg) and I should know these things. If I don't feel like that then I feel my body isn't doing what it should. I go back and forth between pissed and confused when it comes to TTC. We've gone back to ntnp. DH is leaving only after my 2 fertile days and 3 days before I ov. I'm not using opks. I am not using them next month. I'm not testing. I can't. I don't even want to really talk about it most of the time especially when everyone I know including their pets is preggo.


----------



## Danniii

Oh ladies, I'm so sorry. I know how you all feel of course, but that's the beauty of coming on here, and especially talking to people who've been trying for the same amount of time. They don't make you feel bad because you've "only" been trying for 5 (bloody) months in comparison to other people who've been trying for years. It must be heartbreaking to have been TTC for years, but it's equally painful and frustrating after a couple of months. After all, we live in the present. My first few months were worst for me. Perhaps because I had some romantic view that it would just "happen" for us. (Or perhaps I've just been watching too much Jeremy Kyle... :shrug:) Somehow the last couple have been easier. Perhaps I just feel like fate is taking over, or perhaps as it's our first year of TTC, (although I've been ready since before we got engaged almost 2years ago, then we WTT til we were married, argh!) instead of just hoping, I'm counting down til when we'll be offered help (after a year of TTC, which will be March next year). 
Soy definitely helped my PMA too, so I agree with NoMore, if there's any way you can take back control in some way, do that. I'd have got a puppy if we could, and I'm also trying to concentrate on enjoying the lazy me-time I get now, concentrating on my career and enjoying having my DH to myself. Of course it ebbs and flows, and sometimes I can't help but get emotional and sad, and wonder why some people have children who don't even want them and it seems impossible for us, but I'm getting better at pulling myself out of it. Trying to prepare myself mentally and physically is also a good way of dealing with the waiting. I try to come at every situation as a responsible adult, and as someone who would make a child proud to have them as their mum. Also trying to get fit and healthy is a good preparation distraction.
This is tough, but try not to just focus on TTC (hard as that is). Perhaps NTNP is a good idea for a couple of months? Also easier said than done. :hugs:


----------



## Danniii

Sorry, didn't mean to write an essay!!


----------



## DaretoDream

dannii - i thought it was great, thank you for that.

Mrsmmm- i'm glad that we're pretty much in the same boat as far as starting at the same time. I just never imagined it would take this long. 

Nomore - The idea of soy repulses me but maybe i should try it! I should try something.

I'm feeling much better today. it was really bad though because i felt SO good about bd'ing on O day. Dh feels like it is his fault and there is something wrong with his spermies. 

I'm thinking that we'll keep on with this until spring, then i will see a dr if nothing. Because i've been off birth control for about 2 years now, so, all that time we weren't preventing. So about a year and a half we were ntnp and then since june trying. So, they count that time as trying considering we weren't doing anything to prevent it. 

So if nothing i'll go in Jan probably after the holidays and see what's up. Give us a fresh start for the new year. 

Hopefully we'll have the bfp by then and i can relax and no think about drs. I hate going to drs. especially if something is wrong.

I told Dh yesterday i don't want to ttc anymore. And he talked me into staying with it- he really wants this, and i'm glad because if it weren't for him, i would have given up completely.


----------



## MrsMatt

DareToDream... didn't wanna read & run just give you a big hug & say hang on in there. I feel like a useless barren failure after TWO months which is totally irrational... I kno ppl who have got preg after first BD.... and some who still haven't after 12 years. It is heartbreaking but I think you do right to maybe take it easy til the New Year when you can try again with new vigour & don't be afraid of the doc's... I just had a full bloodcount done and I feel better for having DONE something potentially productive if you know what I mean? Anyway best of luck :)


----------



## DaretoDream

mrsmatt- we will continue to try, and we actually just bought OPKs for this cycle. Basically, we're going to go to the drs in jan if nothing comes- so we'll have like 2 more cycles on our own, and we know there IS help if still nothing. :)


----------



## MrsMatt

DaretoDream said:


> mrsmatt- we will continue to try, and we actually just bought OPKs for this cycle. Basically, we're going to go to the drs in jan if nothing comes- so we'll have like 2 more cycles on our own, and we know there IS help if still nothing. :)


Sending you looooooads of babydust honey :) 

:dust:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha dare i could not eat or drink any soy substitutes i can a tablet, the thought of soy milk blah! 

glad you are feeling a bit better today xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

no more- didn't even know they had tablets!!! Maybe i will look into that then!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

YEAH!!! i got mine from tesco for £4 and they have buy 3 for 2 at the moment, go onto the soy, natures clomid thread! theres loads of info on there basically you pop the pills for 5 days and thats it! euch soy milk shudder


----------



## DaretoDream

And soy is good for what though? Man i know nothing. lol soy sounds better than lots of meds though so i could try it.


----------



## sequeena

My period is one day late :) Testing tomorrow.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

ouuuuuuuuu gl sequeena


----------



## DaretoDream

gl sequeena! Fx'd that you get that BFP and that it sticks this time!!!


----------



## Bids

fingers crossed sequeena!!! :D


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey bids how are you doing?!


----------



## sequeena

Thanks girls :) Just have to wait and see!


----------



## Bids

hey dare :D im good thanks, first scan 2nd nov - hoping everythings ok!! 

Missing all your girlies so like to check in on you all and really really hoping you get your bfp's asap ;)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hiya bids ohh scan soon how exciting

sequeena good luck hun you really deserve it!

dare: it is supposed to help you to o in lots of different ways such as if you take it days 1-5 it is supposed to help you release more eggs, days 5-9 you are more likely to release just one egg but a really strong and mature egg so most people take it days 3-7 you know for an in between result.

it is supposed to trick your body into thinking that it isnt producing enough oestrogren (cant spell lol) 

it also is supposed to make you ovulate 5-10 days after the last day you take it so if you o really really late like me cd23 last month it is supposed to help with that as well

with that said if you have regular cycles it can potentially mess them up and cause you not to ovulate at all, if you take too much it will also stop you ovulating

theres loads of info about it on here and peoples experiences of it, i am in my first month using it i am hoping that it will help as opposed to hindering but my cycles are not regular and are longish so . . . . .

xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

Well my cycles can be irregular. Apparently can go anywhere from 30 days, to a very long 50 days. Mostly it's 33. But once in a while i'll get a very long cycle. :( I'm talking it over with DH now to see what he thinks- and if we should try it. I think we're mostly afraid it'll stop the O completely.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thats what i am worried about as well, i think that it is if you take too much and if you take it too many days i think it is more in relation to people who eat soy products in addition to taking the tablets but dont quote me on that one, definately do some research first!


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks no more- i def. will!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls, just to let you know my experience with soy is good, i took it CD2-6 and had a good strong ovulation on CD20 and i had no side effects at all!


----------



## sequeena

Crap count me out. I'm wiping brown stuff :(


----------



## mamadonna

got my :bfp: this morning


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh sequeena sorry to hear that hun! i hope you are ok 

MAMADONNA! congratulations hun well done thats fantastic news!

xmissx good to hear you had a good time on soy i am just hoping that it makes me ovulate sooner! im confused about your avatar that looks like a bfp to me, is that yours?!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> oh sequeena sorry to hear that hun! i hope you are ok
> 
> MAMADONNA! congratulations hun well done thats fantastic news!
> 
> xmissx good to hear you had a good time on soy i am just hoping that it makes me ovulate sooner! im confused about your avatar that looks like a bfp to me, is that yours?!

Yeh thats my test lol at 10dpo but 11dpo was neg, BUT i did pee loads in the night before i took the 11dpo test and today 12dpo ive had another line and its darker than 10dpo one so i dunno if i should take it as a :bfp: lol


----------



## DaretoDream

misszoie- good luck hun! I def see the line. Did you use soy for the first time this cycle? And you got your bfp? It's def. something i will start looking into. We're just afraid it'll stop the O instead of helping it.

sequeena - sorry love. :hugs:

Momma! congrats!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

XMISSX THAT IS DEFO A BFP!!!!! 2 bfps in one day! congrats to you both

xmissx you have made me feel good about the fact i have been piling myself with those pills lol fingers crossed they have a similar affect on me!


----------



## sequeena

I'm fine because af is a no show!! Had sex with Sean which always brings on af (didn't want to do anything longer than a 30 day cycle so wanted to help her along) and nothing!! loads of cm, sore boobs, had some pains a few days ago but now nothing.


----------



## Shey

GL Sequeena! hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh got my fingers crossed for you sequeena!


----------



## mamadonna

xMissxZoiex said:


> NOMORENUMBERS said:
> 
> 
> oh sequeena sorry to hear that hun! i hope you are ok
> 
> MAMADONNA! congratulations hun well done thats fantastic news!
> 
> xmissx good to hear you had a good time on soy i am just hoping that it makes me ovulate sooner! im confused about your avatar that looks like a bfp to me, is that yours?!
> 
> Yeh thats my test lol at 10dpo but 11dpo was neg, BUT i did pee loads in the night before i took the 11dpo test and today 12dpo ive had another line and its darker than 10dpo one so i dunno if i should take it as a :bfp: lolClick to expand...

congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Danniii

Ooooh! Exciting times for this thread! 
Good luck Sequeena, and CONGRATULATIONS to MissZoie (even though I just congratulated you on our Soy thread!) and to Mamadonna!!!
Nice to hear you're doing well too Bids!


----------



## loopylollipop

xMissxZoiex said:


> NOMORENUMBERS said:
> 
> 
> oh sequeena sorry to hear that hun! i hope you are ok
> 
> MAMADONNA! congratulations hun well done thats fantastic news!
> 
> xmissx good to hear you had a good time on soy i am just hoping that it makes me ovulate sooner! im confused about your avatar that looks like a bfp to me, is that yours?!
> 
> Yeh thats my test lol at 10dpo but 11dpo was neg, BUT i did pee loads in the night before i took the 11dpo test and today 12dpo ive had another line and its darker than 10dpo one so i dunno if i should take it as a :bfp: lolClick to expand...

OOOOHHHH MissZoie congratulations!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sequeena - good luck honey hope its this month xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrats MissZoie and Mamadonna

I have been MIA for a few days....I am ill :( and I come back to 2 :bfp:s :wohoo:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

good morning ladies!

any news sequeena!

first day not taking the soy pills - almost took them out of habit! i would say the side affects i had was mild upset stomach, nothing a peppermint tea didnt sort and i felt extra tired but then again could have just been tired from work so all in all not a bad experience at all!

fingers crossed that it has a good affect on ov!


----------



## slb80

Wow it has been all go the last few days hasn't it :) congrats xx

Sequeena keeping my fx for you


----------



## sequeena

I'm out :growlmad: af arrived early hours of this morning.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Oh sequeena i am so sorry to hear that, hope you are ok?

so anyone who has taking soy tablets, do they affect opks in the same way as clomid does, i think i read somewhere that clomid affects the results a few days after the last pill? reason i ask is i took opk today, the first day not taking pills, and although it is defo not positive it is alot darker than i would expect at this point of the month, really hoping this means i am going to ov nice and early this month?


----------



## PeanutBean

Congrats on the two bfps! :hugs: Sequeena


----------



## sequeena

I'm fine, better luck next month :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So sorry Sequeena hon :hugs:

Ooodles of :dust: for this cycle :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

feeling a little bit blah today, i think i am going to o at the same time as me and dh are doing back to back shifts hence not seeing each other at all . . . . hmmmm hope not but oh i dont know i think i just need to get to my fertile time so i can feel a little bit more in control again

on the plus side my opks are starting to get darker cd10 today and i am getting an increase in cm although not ewcm it is clear and no brown blood mixed in so . . . . . . .

how is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Shey

WTF? 4 days late and AF has not shown up dunno where she is.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ooohhh shey you tested yet!?!?!? do it do it do it do it!

i suddenly realised today that on monday it is NOVEMBER what have i done the past 8 months? nothing but obsess and wish time away! i am so lucky with what i already have, some people dont find what i have in a lifetime so time to stop wishing time away and live in the present, not fast forwarding to o day and af day! 

sounds a bit sad but at the end of the year i sit back and think, what i have i acheived this year and i look back and think done this done that, i suppose this year it has been a journey getting to know myself and how to cope with such a longing and not be able to really do anything really substantial to fullfill it but realising that has got me feeling back to how i was feeling before ttc - contented, happy, hopeful etc

so the next two months have got to make up for the last 8 and i need to acheive some goals or at least start them - even if it is something simple like learn to knit so i can make my ds and any new additions their own massive blankets, i wanted to do that for ds before . . . . . hmmm theres one of my goals to google now lol xkx

what about you ladies do you feel that ttc has made you wish the year away?


----------



## mamadonna

i'm not quite sure where my yr has gone:shrug:

wishing for o then wishing the ttw away the months have flown ova


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

it must be such a relief to get towards the end of the year and achieving you bfp though makes all that waiting so worthwhile

i dont really want to set any goals but ending this year with bfp would be so good

OMG UPDATE ALERT just had massive wet feeling down there and i got more ewcm then i have seen the whole time! im only cd 11! i do get a little bit before o so dont think i am out but was getting cramps last night!


----------



## slb80

Nomore lets hope this is your month :) 

Wow my year has been hectic, and I am glad of that because I think I would have wasted a lot of time dreaming if not, I have also changed my job inthe last few weeks, and moved house, got a lot of decorating to do so that will keep my mind off things for at least a few months, just have to rememberr to not wear myself out too much so we can still bd regularly. I am feeling positive this month so far so hopefully I can keep that up :)
hope everyone is feeling good


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wow you have had a busy year so far slb! i honeslty have done nothing but work, sleep, look after ds nothing else! time to get at least one thing done this year!

i just took an opk and its nearly positive! hopefully will get full positive tonight and then will ov saturday! im only cd12! soy has defo worked for me! and relaxing cant have hurt!


----------



## Groovychick

Good luck hun! :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks groovy! going to have to be a couple of midnight bd sessions to catch this eggy though lol! now the next part, ninja seduction techniques!


----------



## slb80

Ninja seduction love it lol

You go get that eggy, keeping everything crossed that gail was right for you :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: hey ladies I have been popping in from time to time to catch up although I dont always post :dohh:

This year has flown for me too :) We started TTC in february and I did all the waiting for ov and af....we had a nightmare holiday in June......m/c in July :cry:....Beanie baby in August :wohoo: and well Oliver birthday two weeks ago.....my birthday on monday and xmas in 8wks ish......on top of this I switched job roles at work in sept and have changed my working days several times since and they will be changing again next week for the last time before I go on mat leave in March/April.....Most of all I cant believe I found bnb and all you wonderful lovely ladies :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey No more- real quick question as i just bought the opks- they have to be DARKER than the control line to mean lh surge right? And, after the surge, then what would the line look like? or do i stop trying after i get that dark line? the directions didn't mention.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wow madly! its not until you think about it and write it all down that you realise what you have gone through in a year!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hi dare

depends on the type you have, mine say that a line equal to or darker is a positive so basically if it is lighter it is still not positive 

mine tend to progress darker and darker until i get a positive which is good because i get like a days warning before i get positive so can bd

if your instructions say it has to be darker than the line then it will have to be darker, if the instructions say equal or darker then well you get the pic

the reason why some ladies dont like them is because not everyone catches the lh surge at its peak so then all you get is like a shade lighter than positive but darker than all the others if that makes sense

confusing yeah!

my advice is to keep each of the opks you take and stick them on to a piece of paper or into a journal type book that way you can compare the previous days, see any progression and for reference for the next cycle if you dont catch the egg!

good luck hun!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

op after the surge they become lighter again but i find with me any i take after ov give slightly darker lines than when they are neg prior to ov if that makes sense

dont worry there is a huge difference between almost positive and positive so you will defo spot it xkx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> wow madly! its not until you think about it and write it all down that you realise what you have gone through in a year!

Its does remind me of how hard this year has been :( We lost my nana in december so decemeber will be the 1st anniversary of her death :cry: so we started the year pants plus me and DH had relationships probs too :cry: and we just lost my uncle, his funeral is tom :cry: I keep saying `new year, new baby will bring lots of new luck` :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

it will do madly, there is nothing like a whole new life starting which makes everything else seem so much more bearable when i look back i realise just how hard the first year was financially, work wise, sleep deprived wise after having our ds was but totally did not notice it at the time

sorry to hear about your uncle hun, hope everything goes ok tomorrow xkx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon :hugs:

I think things are going to be hard financially and getting into a whole new routine when I become a mummy of two :) but I wouldnt change it for the world!

GL for this cycle hon :dust:


----------



## sparklexox

I just got my bfp this morning, after crewing ivf/icis and 5years of ttc...


I TOTAL SHOCK .....

X


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh my goodness sparkle CONGRATULATIONS! 5 years! well done hun, just goes to show you should never give you!

what a special day for you!


----------



## mamadonna

sparklexox said:


> I just got my bfp this morning, after crewing ivf/icis and 5years of ttc...
> 
> 
> I TOTAL SHOCK .....
> 
> X

congratulations thats brill news :happydance:


----------



## roopachoo

sparklexox said:


> I just got my bfp this morning, after crewing ivf/icis and 5years of ttc...
> 
> 
> I TOTAL SHOCK .....
> 
> X

Wow that's amazing!! Congratulations! Good on you!! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

roopachoo your avatar absolutely cracks me up! love it!

just realised something, our thread starter has not been on here for ages! hope she is ok! babywearing! where are you! we miss you! xkx


----------



## Danniii

Congratulations Sparkle! :happydance:
NoMore, I'm glad the Soy seems to be working for you! Yay! :thumbup:
AFM, feeling kinda low today, not even really sure why. I'm hoping the soy has done it's job, and we've :sex: at the right times. I have to say I'm loving the Pre-seed though, it's our first time using it, and I think I'm hooked! :blush: lol! :haha:
Oh well, time will tell, but I'm not feeling overly confident for this cycle. Maybe it's just my bad mood, or not wanting to be too disappointed.
I know what you mean about the year disappearing. I don't know where it's gone. TTC tends to make you wish your life away a little, doesn't it...:nope:
It's not the end of the year yet though, so I'm going to try to make the most of the remaining couple of months. :thumbup:
Hope you're all well.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks dannii!

yeah i plan to acheive one thing un related to ttc last year i got married and moved house, year before had ds, year before new job i suppose this year is ttc but. . . . . no end to that one in sight lol

i like the preseed too! it actually relaxes me because it actually puts me off when i start off dry because i then put pressure on myself to er moisten up so to speak and at 1am after a long day at work its not so easy lol so i defo enjoy things a lot more these days lol


----------



## slb80

My preseed arrived today, looking forward to trying it out :)


----------



## Danniii

Hehehee! NoMore, I know just what you mean! I think my DH likes it too. It seems to make us more relaxed, which is good because I was worried about putting extra pressure on us. 
I'm feeling a little better as I've started to get an achy feeling in my side, FXd it's Ov! (Hehe, never heard anyone say discomfort has cheered them up!)
Enjoy the Pre-seed Slb!


----------



## gilz82

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> roopachoo your avatar absolutely cracks me up! love it!
> 
> just realised something, our thread starter has not been on here for ages! hope she is ok! babywearing! where are you! we miss you! xkx

Nomore I was thinking this too, I tried pm-ing her but I haven't had a reply. I really hope she is ok.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

gilz82 said:


> NOMORENUMBERS said:
> 
> 
> roopachoo your avatar absolutely cracks me up! love it!
> 
> just realised something, our thread starter has not been on here for ages! hope she is ok! babywearing! where are you! we miss you! xkx
> 
> Nomore I was thinking this too, I tried pm-ing her but I haven't had a reply. I really hope she is ok.Click to expand...

hmmmm, hope she is ok! :flower:

on another note i just did another opk and it is completely negative! i am really hoping that its because i drank loads but then again my opks do go negative after a day of positives and then get strong ov pains the next day so hoping i have just caught the end of the surge and not completely missed ov! i tested yesterday at 12 noon and then again today at 10am ish so maybe :dohh:


----------



## slb80

I have started charting and as well as opk and was shocked to find that I ov on cd 13 but got a + on my opk on cd14 last cycle. I always get my + on cd14 so I now have no idea if I am getting my + after I ov for some weird reason. I am glad I have started charting because I am starting to wonder if I have been missing that egg. I did think charting would be a pain but it is not to bad.


----------



## Shey

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> ooohhh shey you tested yet!?!?!? do it do it do it do it!
> 
> i suddenly realised today that on monday it is NOVEMBER what have i done the past 8 months? nothing but obsess and wish time away! i am so lucky with what i already have, some people dont find what i have in a lifetime so time to stop wishing time away and live in the present, not fast forwarding to o day and af day!
> 
> sounds a bit sad but at the end of the year i sit back and think, what i have i acheived this year and i look back and think done this done that, i suppose this year it has been a journey getting to know myself and how to cope with such a longing and not be able to really do anything really substantial to fullfill it but realising that has got me feeling back to how i was feeling before ttc - contented, happy, hopeful etc
> 
> so the next two months have got to make up for the last 8 and i need to acheive some goals or at least start them - even if it is something simple like learn to knit so i can make my ds and any new additions their own massive blankets, i wanted to do that for ds before . . . . . hmmm theres one of my goals to google now lol xkx
> 
> what about you ladies do you feel that ttc has made you wish the year away?

I'll give AF a few more days if she don't show by halloween then imma phone the doctor


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

shey you have far more patience than me! roll on monday hey!

argh why isnt this all more simples! when a person gets within a shade of getting a positive opk it should then go positive, not even more negative than before! stupid sticks humpf lets try and scrape at the bottom of the pma pile and start again tomorrow!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORE hon I was wondering the same about babywearing :shrug: thought maybe I had missed her or something.....I do hope shes alright!

Congrats Sparkle hon :wohoo: :bfp:


----------



## DaretoDream

Has anyone seen Mrsmmm? Have i lost her somewhere in here? maybe i just missed her posts. was wondering how she was getting along. Must be mid-way through her next cycle and about to O again soon.

No More- i believe my tests say equal to or darker than- so i guess as soon as it's equal to, i start the serious BD days right? 

Just bought a ferning test that was on sale over at early preg tests. It seems very simple so i'm glad i got it!

Congrats to sparkles! :dance:


----------



## Shey

Congrats Sparkle :happydance:


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations Sparkle!

Good luck everyone.

:hugs: mamadonna, I didn't know you were back here.


----------



## mamadonna

still not sure whats going on peanut bleeding has stopped just watery brown stuff,sorry for tmi,test still positive,not sure what to think :shrug:


----------



## gilz82

Hey Mamadonna :hugs:

I've had lots of bleeding so far and my jellybean is perfectly healthy. The early bleeding they said was the baby getting really snuggled in, the later bleeding was the placenta attaching and the most recent bleeding they're not sure about but it's not anywhere near the baby so won't affect it.

I know it's really scary but try not to give up hope, it doesn't necessarily mean the worst.


----------



## mamadonna

hi gilz,was urs red? i had it from monday tea time till yesturday morning it was just like a period iykwim,today its just like brown water my test are positive but not really strong i should take pic and put it on here and see what you think


----------



## gilz82

I've honestly had all colours and varieties from bright red to old brown bleeding.

The volume has never been huge, so not soaking through pads really quickly or anything but the first couple of times there was certainly plenty.


----------



## PeanutBean

Oh well there's hope there! Maybe wait a few days then pop along to the doctor for a test to check.


----------



## mamadonna

thanks girls,helps alot :hugs:


----------



## gilz82

Anytime :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

gilz82 said:


> I've honestly had all colours and varieties from bright red to old brown bleeding.
> 
> The volume has never been huge, so not soaking through pads really quickly or anything but the first couple of times there was certainly plenty.

have they kept scanning you to make sure everything is ok?


----------



## gilz82

Yeah i've now had four scans at the following times

6w+6
7w+3
9w+2
10w+3

My 12 week scan is on the 10th November.


----------



## mamadonna

i'm so pleased everything is ok for you,i out my tests on not very good pics tho its on my we did it thread on the bfp announcements


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw so sorry you are going through this mamad it must be so incredibly stressful fingers crossed when you get to the docs you will find that everything is perfectly ok

dare, yeah when you get positive you are supposed to basically bd that day, the next day and for good measure the day after that, they do say that it is best to bd the day before you get positive but unless you get steadily darker opks then that will be hard to judge

you are supposed to ovulate 12-48 hours later, 48 hours later is only likely if you take several during the day and last thing at night and the most common time is 36 hours later, it is best to get the spermies up there a few hours before then, there are different suggestions of how long it is supposed to take sperm to get to where the egg is,most common suggestion is 8-12 hours

he he i have done a wee bit of research into this lol


----------



## roopachoo

Mamadonna fx tightly for you. My friend who's healthily 24 weeks now has had pregnancy bleeding all the way through and is fine so it can be very normal, although no less worrying I know. Congratulations! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## roopachoo

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> roopachoo your avatar absolutely cracks me up! love it!
> 
> ! xkx

Thanks Nomore- I thought I was the only one with 'daft' sense of humour lol! DH thinks it's ridiculous!


----------



## roopachoo

DaretoDream said:


> Has anyone seen Mrsmmm? Have i lost her somewhere in here? maybe i just missed her posts. was wondering how she was getting along. Must be mid-way through her next cycle and about to O again soon.
> 
> No More- i believe my tests say equal to or darker than- so i guess as soon as it's equal to, i start the serious BD days right?
> 
> Just bought a ferning test that was on sale over at early preg tests. It seems very simple so i'm glad i got it!
> 
> Congrats to sparkles! :dance:

Hey Dare, just a quick word on OPKs form another post...

I got a positive on my internet cheapie on CD12 but negative on the clearblue digital. On CD13 the internet cheapie was still positive and the clearblue turned positive- so this was the main surge day. The internet strips are way more sensitive at 20mIU/mL, the shop bought ones are usually 40mIU/mL.

I liked catching my surge on the way up with the internet cheapies and then confirming it with clearblue so I knew in advance that I was entering my fertile window. Unlike the SMEP instructions, I test everyday from my first positive _until it turns negative_. Ov occurs 6-48 hours after an LH surge, and a surge can last for 1-3 days. So if you stop testing after your first positive you might not be maximising your BD opportunities IF your surge last 3 days, with Ov possibly 6-48 after that.

So BD everyday from the day it turns pos, I'd also BD the day of yr first temp shift just in case the egg is still viable... or on the off chance that a second egg is released which usually happens 24hrs after the first...

Now get BD'ing!! FX :dust::dust:

oh I love my saliva OPK- I still use it everyday just to see what it's saying! Although it did cause me major concern when I started ferning mid-way through my 2WW, and for 2 days after bfp. But hopefully all is fine fx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

roopachoo said:


> NOMORENUMBERS said:
> 
> 
> roopachoo your avatar absolutely cracks me up! love it!
> 
> ! xkx
> 
> Thanks Nomore- I thought I was the only one with 'daft' sense of humour lol! DH thinks it's ridiculous!Click to expand...

honestly every time i see it i chuckle a bit lol, its the baby's face and the matching cheeks!


----------



## DaretoDream

Thanks guys that really helps a lot. I bought them thinking it would be pretty straight forward, then was like 'oh crap i have no idea what i'm doing' So you guys really helped out a ton! I don't O until the 11th ish, so i have a bit before i start using them.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

you are more than welcome dare!

argh feeling really down today, cant remember if i mentioned it on this thread or another last night but the cliff notes are my dh came home from work last night saying x is pregnant, not planned, not happy in fact she is really peed off about it. we work in the same place so i know this girl very well. in fact she asked me about 2 months back if we were going to have another and i was like i am so desperate for another one and threw my usual excuse of paying off the credit card first at the question of well why not now

she turned around and was like no i dont want another one yet, it would be really really bad. well the other day she had a bit of a turn at work and i just knew, because i am her boss i couldnt just say oh are you pregnant because that could have been thought of as me forcing her to tell me before the 15 week rule so not shocked but sooooo put off of her. 

she told dh when he asked if she was happy ermmm well i suppose it is time my ds is 3 but not great timing etc and my dh said to me that he felt like just saying you ungrateful cow you unbelievably ungrateful cow he said i had to just leave her there, i just stood up went oh ok and left when he was telling me this he was almost crying made worse by me asking were you thinking how can she get pregnant when she didnt want to and we have been trying for 8 months he just nodded silently

so today i feel bad about how long it is taking, feeling bad for dh, feeling bad for the next 7 or 8 months i have to play it so carefully with this girl as i am her boss so any flicker of negativity and she will be straight to head office i cant even say to her sorry but we have been trying for 8 months and you havent at all and then tell my husband you are not happy about your pregnancy which then leads to me having to comfort him whilst he gets incredibly upset, hurt and angry - because it would be unprofessional, it would put my dh in a vunerable position with the fact she would know she got to him and she would be incredibly unlikely to keep our trying efforts to herself

oh dear, so deflated, i feel so deflated today, i was getting cramps thought i was oving early thanks to say, but then they stopped and opks went from almost pos to completely neg, i know i havent o'd yet im am just getting impatient now. 

let me muter up my pma . . . . i have not missed o yet, i am no where near out this month, i am still massively in with a chance this month

sorry for massive post i just dont want to pent this up because i know that if i am not pregnant soon this situation at work is going to really start bothering a hell of a lot more


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh hon :hugs: what a terrible situation to be in.....this girl sounds like a right cow and your poor DH .....keep faith hon and you will get your gift of a LO real soon. I know its going to be hard but concentrate on you guys not her.....and it may sound cruel but when you do get preggers at least you will do so in the sound mind your LO will be very much wanted!

Chin up :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

you are right madly, dh is putting her on all my shifts because he cant handle it so i guess if i dont get pregnant soon i will have gotten used to it

i mean when i had ds we got pregnant first month of ntnp but i would never ever had gone about telling people look at us we are so fertile or oh my god its too soon i dont want it because you never know who you are telling that to, my goat is she had a conversation with me about how much i want another one and goes to my husband - who is blatantly going to tell me - that she is not happy about her baby!

you are right though, i have had a little cry a minute ago and a massive rant on here, it is time to just forget about her and concentrate on us, and like you said i will know how i feel about our baby, she will have to live with herself knowing she not only felt unhappy about it - because i suppose that is normalish, but was actually going around telling everyone that


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

What a woman honestly :growlmad: maybe she is attention seeking ?is she the type


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

no she is what my dh likes to call a chocolate fire guard.
she is clumsy, useless at the job, really annoying, doesnt listen so jumps at the first sign of anyone taking her to one side or asking her to do something

she is very litigous as well so thats going to be fun, kenny gave her a maternity fact sheet just so she had all the information she needs on all our policies you know just to be nice as she actually has to ask for the booklet as they are expensive - stupid tight company rules lol - anyway she jumps down his throat saying you cant ask me for my matb1 form my midwife wont give me one yet to which point he said through gritted teeth, why do you think i have given you this - dunno - it is a FACT sheet it is for your information so that you dont have to worry about whether you qualify for maternity pay and leave and it has all the rates on there that you will be paid etc, so i believe what you meant to say was thank you. that is why she will mostly be working with just me because he just doesnt have the patience to deal with her most of the time and now she is pregnant it is just like a law suit ready to happen, i hate people who are just out for themselves, stupid thing is one of our supervisors covered for her when she got drunk on shift last week because one of his friends had a drink as well so she could have not been here argh! a theif, a drunk, and an unhappy pregnancy what a package


----------



## Shey

gilz82 said:


> Yeah i've now had four scans at the following times
> 
> 6w+6
> 7w+3
> 9w+2
> 10w+3
> 
> My 12 week scan is on the 10th November.


Aww the 10th is my birthday! Hope you scan goes well


----------



## molly85

Hey caught the full story No more but this woman was drunk a week ago and is pregnant?


----------



## DaretoDream

No more im sorry about the girl at work- that sucks that she's like that. These people that don't even try keep popping up pregnant. Was talking to my friend who recently had a baby- turns out she was on bc at the time she got preg and she was very unhappy when she found out. Now she loves being a mom but still. she was on bc!!!


----------



## Shey

Aww Dare Im sorry! Im praying for ya to get your :bfp:
I had friends that were on the depo shot and friends that had iud and friends that were on the pill and they all got pregnant on those forums of BC. Doesn't matter if you're on bc or not still can get pregnant. Everyone is different. But I really hope you get that :bfp: before thanksgiving.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Def sounds like a choc fire guard hon :( I think your DH is right :thumbup: 

Sounds a little......well......slack to me aswell if you dont mind me saying!

I will NEVER understand why that blooming stork lands in the wrong places :growlmad:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yes, pregnant, not happy, drunk a week ago, on shift, with wine stolen from work 

dare i think this girl will be the same, she already had a son who seems really happy and who she loves so you know but i just couldnt live with myself afterwards knowing i had actually told a lot of people that i wasnt happy

feeling a lot better today, opks still negative, thinking that my almost positives was prob my body reacting to the soy or something oh well i may not have ovulated yet but that means i am not out! 

on wards and up wards i think today, if i dont ov until next week it will prob be better timing anyway as our third manager is back off holiday so prob lots more chance for bd!

how is everyone else feeling today


madly: i love that phrase chocolate fire guard lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Me too NOMORE I know a few people who are worthy of the title `choc fire guard` :rofl:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i think perhaps fashioning some sort of badge may help others understand their condition a little bit more you know to help people not to expect someone who is indeed a chocolate fire guard to be able to do the most common sense simples tasks with any sort of success lol poor things


----------



## slb80

Hey ladies, how are we all today? Hardly had a minute this last week with work, the move and now the re-decorating which I am pretty much alone as DF watches as he is as much use as a chocolate fire guard(sorry had to use that there fits perfectly) with anything hands on. He can't even put a shelf up or wire a plug, bless him he did used to try but I don't let him now lol. I guess some people are not ment to do diy. I am feeling very positive this month which is great :) I used the preseed last night, was a bit sneeky as didn't tell DF and he made a comment on how up for it I was lol. I am guessing he liked it and I did so everyone is happy. Hope you are all well 
xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha i never tell dh when i use it, i am positive that it will put him off lol

am still feeling fairly relaxed about this month - despite yesterdays blip thanks to the chocolate fireguard but moving on from that - i still havent o'd but getting more ewcm than i have ever seen and am starting to get o like cramps, all opks are practically negative but i have a horrible feeling if i dont keep testing at least twice a day it is going to surge really quickly then i will miss it so testing like at 10am, 4pm and 10pm at the moment, body is doing some funny things so far this month soooo dont want to miss o!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wohoo! just tested opk and i think i am right about suddenly surging, i got a much darker opk in comparison to one just a few hours ago, increasingly more crampy

going to bd tonight with preseed and definately monday night going to try and get it sunday night but dh wont be back until 3am and has to get up at like 6am for next shift so not liking my chances hmmmm wonder if i can do some sneaky monday before work bonnking instead? hmmmm might have to have a word with him lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: GL HON

:dust:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks madly!!!! getting stronger cramps now really hope this is o yay!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I have cramps too today....like af cramps and my tummy is really hard....I think my uterus is on the move :dohh: and the pains are right where baby is settled :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i used to get that when i was having braxtons with ds, i was feeling braxtons really early on not painful just a little crampy and super hard stomach lol

oh so jealous come on stork stop skipping over the bnb ladies to impregnant unsuitables! its our turn this month! mass bfp please storky!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

You will be a grad really soon hon....am sure of it :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

gl no more!!!! fx'd for you!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i have got to stop testing! just did again and negative! what is going on with me!!!!!

i think i am testing TOO much from now on if i post more than twice a day you all have the right to send me a virtual slap! going by the cramps and ewcm i am not going to risk thinking that the nearly positive is incorrect, something is rumbling down there so there will have to be some fumbling up there lol!

oh i hate this so much! keep the pma keep the pma! i think i am expecting too much from the soy but honestly if i posted the two almost positives everyone would be saying that'll be positive by morning! i dont get it!!!!! 

thanks dare and madly, i am going to take your good lucks and am going to make my man drop his trousers when he gets in, stupid sticks


----------



## Danniii

Hey guys, hope you're all feeling well today. Good to hear from some grads!! Hopefully the rest of us will be joining you soon. :thumbup:
I'm so confused about Ov! Felt twinges, then possible cramps for a couple of days, although nothing serious and AF was still hanging about. BDd a couple of times with the Pre-seed (which I love!), but felt nothing for the last couple of days, no pos OPKs, but nearly EWCM yesterday. :shrug: This TTC business is driving me insane! :wacko: I was blubbing away during Sex and the City yesterday, watching Charlotte going through it all too. :cry: (Just glad DH wasn't there to witness it!) 
NoMore, I'm sorry you're having to deal with that difficult girl. :gun: A girl at work has just announced she's pregnant, and she's not even with the father anymore. I know it's not my place to judge, but I'm so jealous and sad, and feel like shouting "Why not us?!" I mean we're in a loving, happy, stable relationship, and have waited til we're more than ready to start trying. Almost makes me wish we'd not bothered being sensible for 5 years. We'd probably have gotten pregnant the first month! (although possibly wouldn't be as happy as we are together now...)
Sorry for the rant. :nope: (This is why I haven't written for a few days!) 
Hope you're all feeling better, and those visiting grads, I hope you're having a wonderful pregnancy! I think I speak for us all when I say that your BFPs are almost as wonderful as getting ours. Proves it does happen to nice people who want and love their children as much as the rest of us on here!! :happydance:
Come on Stork!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

dannii i totally understand where you are coming from with o this month!

i am soo peed off now i still havent got positive opk - but at least i didnt get an almost one then my body change its mind i suppose - but now for the next three days me and dh are on split shifts and as all our chefs apart from two dont work mondays and the fact the one of them didnt turn up for work all day today and the other just called in sick it looks like dh is going to be working all day and will totally not be in the mood to bd late night stylie! argh! this is so not our month i can just feel it!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: so sorry for the low pma ladies.....keep faith :kiss:

Thank you dani I never stop praying that you ladies will join us grads real soon!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks madly! i think i will be fine in the morning, in fact now i do NOT want to have a positive opk until thursday morning because at least then me and dh have a chance to bd! now i have said that i am so blatantly going to have my pos tomorrow lol

i think i just need a treat of some kind but already but ds into bed and dh is working - of course - so cant go to the shops bah

hmm i have bread and nutella thats almost chocolate!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Your Welcome hon :hugs: I have three boxes of chocs here.....if I only I could wire one to you :kiss:

Everyone assumes cause am pregnant I couldnt possibly be watching my figure so have bought me chocs for my birthday tom :dohh: I also got a lovely bunch of flowers from my god-daughter, Roses from DH and Oliver and my sis bought me a pregnancy and birth journal so I can keep a record of everything :) We are going for lunch tomorrow on our own a rare treat as seen as Oliver is exceptionally clingy these days and I cant pee without him following me :dohh: however he will be at school although he thinks he might nag us into letting him have the day off hes mistaken, my boy will be going to school tomorrow even if I have to drag him there in his pj`s myself :lol:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha yeah i know what you mean about having a little shadow! lol

i had that when i had ds, lots and lots of chocolates lol, i was 2.5stone bigger after ds came out plus had high sugar levels so when i eventually do get preggers i will defo be making sure i am not overdoing it

just realised that my gail reading is wrong, she said october conception and november bfp, well as i have not ovulated yet and tomorrow is november . . . . unless i suddenly ov overnight and last nights spermies catch it! too much to ask! humpf


----------



## Shey

NOMORE I never had a positive OPK but 2 months ago I had a positive fertility test. Im sure you will get a positive OPK and then a :bfp: wish ya luck.

asfm still no AF gonna go call doc tomorrow morning


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thank you shey, it is amazing how much other peoples pma can rub off on you, thanks shey and madly feeling a lot better

oh shey i have everything crossed for you hun! i hope this is it for you!


----------



## Shey

Thank you NOMORE


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORE hon I may have diabetes this time too :( I have a GTT early at 16wks so 2wks on tuesday and my ob gynae asked me to try and keep my weight steady not that my family listen bless them....chocs galore :dohh: I have every distinct sign and I slipped through the net with Oliver never having a proper diagnosis because my tests were conflicting and of course no medical support....he was a huge 10lb 5oz and he was born with a breathing/lung prob as is common with a babe born of a diabetic mum....I really really really dont want to go there again, he spent 6days on scbu :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

snap same here, my ds breathed in all his meconium so was in scbu 2 weeks, mostly because they said that all the meconium had gone but he had other issues with his lungs which they couldnt get their heads around - scratch scratch - i had high blood sugar levels every time but not high enough i had high blood pressure but they didnt link the two as they should have done and oh of course my 11lb 6 onz baby! he only wore 0-3month clothes for two weeks! he was called the king of buscot babies because all the pthers were teenie tiny preemies!

i think i have said all this before but i know for one thing i will not be the quiet and easy patient i was first time round, i will be demanding extra weight scans and information on diets for gestational diabetes, i would rather be treated as if i have it even if my suger is only a teenie bit lower than their so called cast iron levels then have the troubles again!

well with 3 boxes of chocs and not being able to scoff them you could like have one bite every week and they will last you the whole pregnancy! no? not gonna work? hmmm wouldnt do here either lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG hon sounds like we had a like for like pregnancy :growlmad: cant believe we both slipped through the net.....I am not a pushover this time believe me :thumbup: I wont put myself or my baby through anything like that again.....OH NO and if am not happy I just wont shut up until I am :rofl:...Theres not just me and DH which will be effected this time theres Oliver too and I just wont risk it......I have all the same tell tale signs, thirsty, tiredness I mean totally lack of being able to put one foot infront of the other :(and I currently have thrush on the toungue which my dr told me on thurs can be linked to diabetes :growlmad: AM READY FOR A FIGHT HON!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

good morning ladies how are we all feeling today!

right bit of a weird one now I DONT WANT TO OV YET! mother nature has missed her slot and now she has to wait lol so feeling more relaxed because time has passed by and we cant bd at all until thursday morning at the earliest sooo . . . . no positive until say wednesday night, 4ish would be a goodish time so mother nature if you are listening your next time slot has been issued and it is wednesday 4pm for positive and thursday 4pm onwards for the release of eggy

if only it was that simples . . . . 

so the pma for me today is actually at a good level it has been flaggin the last few days


----------



## Danniii

Good to hear you're feeling the PMA today NoMore! Hope Mother Nature is listening! I'm glad I'm not the only one who is bemused by Ov!
Today I'm ok. Not feeling too hopeful about TTC at the mo,:nope: which actually makes me more relaxed and can only be a good thing. :shrug:
I know my last cycle was 174 days :cry: and I'm hoping this one won't be so long! So I'm going by a "normal" 28 day cycle this month, which means I'll test in about 10 days or so. Like I said, I'm not holding my breath this month, but I'm hoping I won't have to go to that Gyno appointment I finally got. Would also be a lovely birthday present for my DH on the 14th (not the Gyno appointment, a BFP!! :haha:). Here's to hoping! :thumbup:
It's interesting (and a little daunting) to hear about your previous pregnancies. I'm such a worrier, but don't usually have the confidence to be assertive about anything. I hope I'm going to be ok when I finally do become a mum! eek! I suppose when you've got a LO totally dependent on you, you do anything to stand up for them and make sure they're safe.
Happy Birthday Madly!!


----------



## DaretoDream

I was re-reading mine from Sandra and noticed she said Aug/Sept would either be the conception month or the birth months. Obviously it wasn't the conception month for this year. Maybe it's the birth.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh yeah happy birthday madly!!!! have a good day and some nice alone time with your dh!

dannii honestly just ask these questions : how does that affect my baby, how does that affect me, and in relation to another pregnancy related illnesses - what does that mean, how can it affect both me and baby, how is that tested for, how is it managed, can i have extra tests and scans, what level should my blood pressure/sugar levels be to be diagnosed, what are the symptoms and signs and are they linked to anything else - eg blood sugar levels and high blood pressure 

i am trying to relax but today again i got an almost positive followed by a completely snow white negative opk - a girl could get a little bit confused, i keep thinking hmmm what if i am pregnant from the previous cycle and the reason it is not staying almost positive is because i am not waiting 4 hours between weeing and taking tests etc . . . . which then bothers me because i took all that soy . . . . i dont really think i am but a girl could get confused!honestly if i posted a pic of my almost positives you would all be saying yep that will be positve by this evening defo tomorrow morning!

so confusing! going to keep soldiering on though!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

dare i have been reading my sandra reading again, she said that i would get pregnant after taking a herbal remedy that i have been researching for months which is exactly what i have been doing the last few months with the soy, now i am wondering whether her reading is i will get pregnant after taking the herbal remedy in relation to it messing up my cycles for 2 months and then falling after taking it and stopping! 

i think i need to grab a bigger pinch of salt pronto!


----------



## Danniii

Hehe! NoMore, when I read your post, your voice in my head was getting faster and faster!! Hehe!! 
Oh, I forgot to mention, I found this HILARIOUS thread on here. It cheered me up so much, and took my mind completely off my problems! It's called "There are no stupid questions, just stupid people." and I think it's in the TTC forum.
Honestly, if you're feeling stressed, and need a good laugh, I recommend it!


----------



## Danniii

Dare, FXd you're right!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha dannii the whole readon i came onto this site was because i had been on yahoo answers for like 3 months on the ttc bit, i have to say though i learnt a lot from the women who already had ki9ds when i was a new mum but then it turned really really really stupid almost over night

i once asked the following in the wedding section: my wedding is booked at 1pm i dont really want to organise a disco as a lot of people have really young kids and i dont want them to feel like they have to be there all day, its a really long day isnt it what do you think?

the response: wtf are you doing on a computer when you are getting married at 1pm you f-ing t&&t 

i reported them and deleted my account!

some of the questions and answers can be funny but when asking a legit question and wanting an answer divs like that just peed me right off! lol

thank go di discovered bnb!

oh and my voice was getting fast and faster and faster lol lol lol!


----------



## Danniii

I'm so sorry you had a bad experience on there, and I hope I didn't offend you? I certainly didn't mean to. 
People can be so rude, it's one of the things I really hate about the internet. People can say whatever they like and there's no responsibility held for what they say or do, because generally they're anonymous. I know the internet is also great for asking the questions you wouldn't want to ask anyone you knew, but some of the examples I read did make me laugh! (although lots of the pregnancy ones were quite scary - if indeed they were even true.) 
I'm really glad BnB seems to be different though. I was pretty wary about posting anything to begin with, but it does seem a kind place where caring and sensible people chat. Perhaps it's simply that the people on here are more grown up.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh no you defo havent offended me i used to like going through the really obviously stupid questions but it got really silly where people would ask a really decent question and there would be like two or three on every thread taking the p**s out of them

can you imagine if someone did that on here they would be ripped to shreds!

in fact i think i saw one a couple of months back but i think the thread got deleted by the morning it was absolutely hilarious!

yahoo answers is terrible for spam as well

thing is even the really obviously funny ones are so fake that it just got boring you could go ont here now and i would bet money that there is a question saying, we had prtected sex, i got my period, i am pregnant? or pregent as a lot of them like to say lol

there once was a "girl" asking if she was a lesbinam because she had a sex dream about her friend which you know you think fine its a somewhat sensible question and then you read it and its just full of filth

another thing that bothered me about that site was the amount of times people thought it would be funny to post questions like how to do at home abortions in the ttc section, whole thing should be shut down - not before someone copies all the really funny answers to the sad acts questions though! lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

finally some good news! my dh has wednesday off!!!! so i can get a positive tomorrow night and it will be all good! hopefully will get pos opk wednesday morning so we can bd wednesday daytime, thursday anytime and friday pm!!! PMA IS BACK!


----------



## Danniii

Haha! I think you're right, they would get ripped to shreds! I'm glad I didn't offend you though. :hugs: I have to agree about them getting a bit boring too. I mean once you've read a few, the fake looking ones get a bit laborious, and you start to wonder why these people waste their time. They must be so addicted to the net that they have to find _something_ to do.



NOMORENUMBERS said:


> another thing that bothered me about that site was the amount of times people thought it would be funny to post questions like how to do at home abortions in the ttc section, whole thing should be shut down

I can't believe this though. I'm so glad I didn't come across anything like this. It's awful. Backs up my initial feelings that the internet is a dangerous place with a lot of cruel people who are able to tell people whatever they like with no consequences except for the 'innocent idiots' that might take up their "advice". Really worries me that children can come across such damaging information too. Such a shame as it's also a wonderful source of good information, help and advice (although not necessarily Yahoo Answers! :haha:).
Off to work now. :cry: Went in at 7am, to find out I was actually due in at 4pm! Grr! If you find any other (better) ways to cheer us up, promote PMA or take our minds off TTC, please post them up!:hugs:


----------



## Danniii

Oh, and good luck with the new good news!! Yay for days off and good timing!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i did that once lol! and dh came to work to take over from me an hour early yesterday bless him lol lol lol

have a good night at work!

sooo glad i found bnb and left the other site!


----------



## Danniii

Thankyou! I'm glad we all found BnB. xx


----------



## Shey

Happy Birthday Madly hope you have a good one

Dare Fx'd for ya sweetie

NOMORE good luck tomorrow :sex: ing


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Thanks shey! i am hoping tomorrow whilst i am at work dh will just go to sleep he has worked a 20 hour shift today, worked last night and three 15 hour shifts in a row! i cant wait until the other manager is back off holiday from wednesday we are going to see eachother every day and the WHOLE day on thursday how novel is that!!!! havent spent the whole day together alone for like 2 months - with that said i never take him for granted and spend like 75% of my week missing him like mad! cant wait to get preggers and go on mat leave! lol it'll be weird seeing eachother like EVERYDAY! cant wait!

shey you go to the docs today?


----------



## Shey

No I was gonna call my doc but didn't get to. have been taking care of my LO. he's so miserable today


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bless hope your lo is ok and feels happy tomorrow xkx


----------



## Shey

Me too


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

starting to get really bad ov-esk pains but still neg tests argh! enough already!


----------



## SarahBeth23

me 3. count me in !!


----------



## Shey

Feeling nauseated and having heartburn! :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

had really bad night sleep last night!

first it was really painful cramps
then really painful boobies
then the cramps
then needed wee
cramps again

it can all only be a good sign that ov is on its way but wow these cramps are really bad!

how is everyone else today?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

tentatively excited, the last few days i have taken opks they have been dark at 10 and completely white at 13.00, today my 13.00 test is darker than the 10 am test!!! lots of cramps and ewcm would be dead chuffed if i get my pos opk tonight and bd in the am tomorrow!! xkx


----------



## slb80

Looking good nomore, I got my pos sunday pm and again yesterday am, back to neg now , my temps are a little elevated so looks like I ov early on cd 12, managed to get plenty of bd in tho over the weekend.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

fingers crossed this is it for me in terms of o!

AND fingers crossed gail is right for us this month, so far she is slightly wrong for me because she said conception october and november bfp but lets not split hairs here i want the bfp dont care if the conception was 31st oct or 3rd november lol


----------



## slb80

Oh how I hope she is right for us, I have had enough of waiting for that bfp. got loads of pma this mont too. :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

GL Ladies :dust:


----------



## Shey

I got AF this morning so Im all good now


----------



## DaretoDream

No more i hope this is it for you!!!

As for me still waiting to O! got this fancy shamancy ferning test thing from earlypgtest.com and it's kind of fun. Lol but still nothing to show O is coming. But i'm still like 6 days off. (i almost wrote foo!) Just playing the waiting game!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh i have promoted my tentative excitement to almost allowing myself to feel the excitement - took an opk just now to see whether i can get away with just falling to sleep now i am home from work rather then force a bd situation - well the stick is darker than all the others so far, still not quite there so no tired bd for us tonight! hopefully will get my pos tomorrow and we can bd like bunnies the next few days yessss 

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Danniii

Yay! Hope this is it for you NoMore!! Enjoy your time together!
Sorry it's not happier news Shey, but at least now you know where you are. Hope your LO is feeling better.
Dare, how does the ferning test work? Sounds intriguing! I'm getting tired of OPKs now. Not sure when Ov is or whether it's already been for me, but going to POAS next week anyway (though I'm not expecting anything).
Hope you're all well and happy today.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

havent poas opk yet this morning i am actually scared to in case its negative again silly me lol 

i did have a big glob of ewcm this morning more than i have done the last week but still it isnt the first time i have had it this week and still not been oving

i am sorry shey i didnt spot your post despite it being right above mine! im so sorry af came we are getting closer and closer to being able to wrap a test result in christmas wrapping paper for dhs arent we? i really hope that this next cycle is your cycle hun!

i kow for a fact during the last 8 months i have not bd on ov day and only once the day before ov so today, thurs fri and saturday are all days we can bd so come on the pos opk please, this is another call for mother nature it is time, your time slot is valid today!


----------



## DaretoDream

Danniii said:


> Dare, how does the ferning test work? Sounds intriguing! I'm getting tired of OPKs now. Not sure when Ov is or whether it's already been for me, but going to POAS next week anyway (though I'm not expecting anything).
> Hope you're all well and happy today.

It's actually really easy!

It's a small microscope. And you put ONE drop of saliva on it in the am. Every am. Before you eat or drink OR brush your teeth.


In 5 minutes you can read it. And it'll actually look like a fern, or like, frosted glass in the winter time and that's when you're most fertile. AND you don't have to buy it every month. You can just keep reusing it. :) That's my favorite part.


----------



## slb80

Shey sorry you got af. Dare it sounds very interesting good luck with it, is it expencive to buy? Nomore hope this is it for you.

I am 3dpo now, ov early this month, and from the right side, I cant remember the last time I had ov pains on the right. Keeping my fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yes yes yes yes yessssssss!

positive opk with very very diluted wee!!! yes yes yes!


----------



## gilz82

Congrats nomore, now go jump your man!! :happydance:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

he he just did yay!

so i got my positive opk one day earlier on the soy but been having lots of ewcm and cramps for like a week now

i even managed to really sneakily use preseed as well today, have already lured my dh into bding tomorrow by reminding him how we used to watch a dvd with chinese in bed lol so thats the plan for tomorrow! yay finally it looks like we are actually going to bd the day of ovulation - a mysterious day where something always comes up to prevent us - mostly work! yay yay yay yay this is going to be the longest 2ww ever when i get to the other side soooo excited! for once i have a reason to think that this month may be different

this month has been lucky so far two days ago american express credited my dh 150 quid because they overcharged him for something - today the government paid ME 170 quid because i am one of the paye people who overpaid tax the last 2 years phew was convinced i was going to be one of the you owe us 1miiilion dolllaaars pay now people phew good week all round!


----------



## Shey

Yay NOMORE now go do the baby dance! hehe! I bet ya by Thanksgiving you'll have your :bfp:! Im still on a ttc break so won't be trying til next year.


----------



## DaretoDream

slb80 said:


> Shey sorry you got af. Dare it sounds very interesting good luck with it, is it expencive to buy? Nomore hope this is it for you.
> 
> xx


It was about $27 us dollars- not sure where you are located but, normally it's like 35 or something but like i said was on sale. It was so easy and simple, i figured, well thats ONE thing i don't have to buy again every month. You know i didn't want to buy the ovacue thing that they have because it's like 200 - but in the end.... all the opks and fertile aids and other crap we buy- 200 would have been easy. Because you don't have to re do THAT every month either. Just use the sensors and it tells you where you are in your cycle. So simple.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks shey! you know i have just realised that i dont even know exactly when thanks giving is we dont learn about it over here, or at least i didnt lol my secondary school did turkey sandwiches one year which quite frankly no one was thankful for lol lol lol

i really really would like my bfp this month - i say that every momth but still . . . . .

fingers crossed for all of us ladies xkx


----------



## Shey

Aww NOMORE thanksgiving is November 25th here in the States. it's a major holiday
Good luck to you. hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

See you learn something new everyday lol, its really bad i didnt know actually because i have known its a major holiday over there forever i suppose its like st patricks day until it is like a week away i couldnt tell you when it is exactly lol i am rubbish with anything that itsnt birthdays, christmas or bank holidays lol looooooooove christmas though, i work in a victorian train station (now filled with restaurants and shops) and they decorated it with loads and loads of christmas stuff it is absolutely beautiful - i have to keep reminding myself that its only november and i cant put my decs up yet lol

well i dont think i am oving today it will prob be tomorro i got the darkest opk i have ever had so and i took one when i got home from work last night and in comparison you can see that the one from last night is ever so slightly lighter than control line so yay ov tomorrow!

how is everyone else today?


----------



## DaretoDream

NOmore- it's not the same day every year though. it's always on a thursday and it's like the last full week in November or something like that.

Most of the time when i go to those celebrations people can't seem to cook everything right and half the food is cold- and the other half is just plain bad! lol! So i just enjoy having the day off rather than the meal!!! 

I think i'm getting ready to move towards o. My temps have been whackified today though- not following normal pattern at all. My head is bothering me and i haven't been sleeping the best again though. I just don't know!


----------



## Shey

Aww Dare I hope you feel better.

On thanksgiving my mom does the cooking and I make the desserts
So everything comes out amazing and delicious. 

Im getting another migraine and feeling so tired blah!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw no dare and shey get better soon!

not the same day each year i defo did not know that one! its like easter, i dont really see why it should be in april one year and may the next its really strange to me that there is not a set date for it and how the plan when easter is going to be each year very odd lol at least it is the same day each year just not date i supppose lol - do you get presents? am really interested now! also i had a friend who said they had turkey on thankgiving and steak for christmas? 

i went to australia for christmas one year was lovely but NO STUFFING NO ROAST POTATOES! fish was nice though lol

dh just getting chinese hope he doesnt use his im full excuse for this evening! we will be staying up until he is unfull! lol


----------



## DaretoDream

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> aw no dare and shey get better soon!
> 
> not the same day each year i defo did not know that one! its like easter, i dont really see why it should be in april one year and may the next its really strange to me that there is not a set date for it and how the plan when easter is going to be each year very odd lol at least it is the same day each year just not date i supppose lol - do you get presents? am really interested now! also i had a friend who said they had turkey on thankgiving and steak for christmas?
> 
> i went to australia for christmas one year was lovely but NO STUFFING NO ROAST POTATOES! fish was nice though lol
> 
> dh just getting chinese hope he doesnt use his im full excuse for this evening! we will be staying up until he is unfull! lol

Lol we get presents for Easter- well not all families do it though. Turkey for thanksgiving and easter at OUR house, but my mom makes DUCK for dinner for christmas. And it depends for new years. 

And each family does christmas different but we do LOTS of presents for it.


----------



## luv his face

I've known alot of people who get a big HAM for christmas.. My mother in law makes prime rib.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

every year i think about getting this but i get put off in the end it think it is

duck
chicken
turkey

as in the duck is the middle meat, the chicken the next and the turkey on the outside, its all proper meat so not processed but hmmmmm id rather cook whole ones of each lol! easier in my head lol

oving today yay!


----------



## DaretoDream

Like a 'turducken'? I thought that was made up until just recently. 

Duck is my absolute favorite. And my mother ONLY makes it on christmas which annoys the crap outta me. She makes it i swear so she knows that i'll be at their house every single christmas for dinner. Like hell i'm missing my duck!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hmmmmm duck! i cant remeber the last time i had duck . . . . . . . perhaps a change this year . . . . . hmmmmm

i have never seen so much ewcm! dh was going to get away with not bding me tonight but i think i may have to force him - maybe i'll tempt him with the thought if we bd tonight then YOU get to say when we do it next! i could throw the how we do it next but afraid of the response lol lol lol lol xkx


----------



## slb80

You go nomore, this WILL be your month x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i am in tears right now, my necklace that my husband bought me fell of at some point today - it was priceless to me, he bought it for me when we actually had money, it was heart shaped with diamonds, when he gave it to me i actually thought he was proposing because he was on one knee and said as long as you wear this you will always have my heart next to yours - it was like the worst most bloody romantic thing ever i wore it every day and now it is gone :(

without sounding too much like gollum lord of the rings-esk - it was precious to me


----------



## gilz82

Aw nomore hon maybe it's fallen off in the house. You don't sound remotely like gollum


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

its was mine, it was given to me! it was mine, my own, my preeeecious! lol

i really really hope so . . . . .


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh NO hon :sad1: I hope you find your necklace....I do what you mean though :( I dont have much but I do have one or two precious things DH got for me, not expensive but sentimental iykwim!


----------



## slb80

Aw nomore, i do hope it turns up in the house for you x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

have stopped looking, if it is in the house it isnt going anywhere, it'll turn up if it is here when i stop looking and start looking for something else!

well ov is over the eggy is out and hopefully the spermies were waiting, might bd tonight still but not in the mood now . . . . . so tomorrow officially - finally - dpo1 xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

Can you trace your steps for the day? I would go INSANE if i didn't look for it. I hope you find it love.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

for someone who never ever can find anything right in front of his eyes i am just amazed, shocked and full of love that my dh has FOUND IT! it was in ds room under the rug!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? honestly my dh cant find matching socks in a sock pile lol love him so much, my neck is no longer achingly bare

one thing that got me though, dh got his rota wrong he wasnt supposed to start work until 5 today so we could have bd'd on ov just before egg release! never mind he found my necklace he is forgiven xkx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

dpo 1 ladies AT LAST! how are we all doing today?

i am feeling mixed to be honest, i am feeling slightly pessimistic - i suppose it could be called preparing myself for disappointment again - i just keep thinking why would this month be any different?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

PMA NOMORE HON :hugs: you are so not out so give your spermy and eggy a chance.....keep faith and believe :)

I am so glad DH found your necklace for you hon :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

why do men do it?

we went to fireworks display first time for all of us together me and dh never went together before we had our ds and obviously our ds has never really seen fireworks, it was going to be a massive display it was really romantic we were having so much fun we were stood in the cold for 2 hours but it didnt matter because we had eachother to keep us warm

literally 1 minute before 30 minutes worth of fireworks kicked off a kid in front of us APPEARED to shush our ds for laughing i plead with my dh do NOT say anything i really dont care what he thinks, nope dh absolutely goes off on one screams at this teenager - who might i add is surrounded by like 15 friends - everyone is staring at us including this woman who looked like the scrotiest woman i ever did see looking at me as if i was a peice of trash - i couldnt even tell you for sure whether this kid 100% definately was shushing us or one of his mates!

i was so f**king embarrassed! i couldnt even look up to watch the fireworks because the scrotey lady was staring at me the whole time

its been an hour and a half and i cant bring myself to say anything to him, the only person that made me feel uncomfortable was my dh i have never been so humiliated in my life - i know he was standing up for our baby but i am only 50% sure the kid was sushing him and with 15 friends i was honestly worried about whether they were going to jump us in the wooded pitch black car park so we ran out of the park

not the first time he has done this which is prob why i am so pist off, once there were kids just talking at the end of our cul de sac, he left me asleep on the sofa, front door wide open ds asleep upstairs to go and yell at like 12-13 kids i was soooo mad then, and most of the reason i am so mad now

night completely ruined


why do men do this


----------



## molly85

ohhh men, are evil sadly we need their seed.


----------



## slb80

So glad you found your necklace Nomore.

I am 9dpo now and am totally myself for this stage in my cycle, sore boobs, irritable and moody, and now totally down in the dumps because I am sure I am out. Why is this all so hard :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

in 4dpo and time is going sooooooooooooooo slooooooooooooooooowlllllllllllyyyyyyyy

i feel like it is going backwards!

i dont know what i am going to do with myself when i eventually do get pregnant what thoughts will i have! i will have no thoughts bogging me down, just happy ones! ahhhhh no thoughts . . . . .


----------



## DaretoDream

still haven't o'd! so mad.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

what!?! what cd you on dare? thought you werent too far behiind me on the o stakes as i o late x k x

i put some of the christmas decs up at work last night, for someone with a problem with heights and falling swinging from chandeliers on wobbly chairs doesnt scream fun to me lol! looks good though

might have to find some better shoes to wear tomorrow night because the next set of lights to be done are hanging over the stairs hmmmmmm and perhaps someone to hold me and one to catch me should i fall . .. . . . on second thoughts i could just delegate that particular chandelier out . . . . . hmmmm good idea lol!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

not having a good day myself. . . my pregnant by accident friend is due in 2 and a half weeks and i am soooooo jealous! her due date is the same as mine was with my ds so it brings back all those amazing things about that time you welcoming the baby into the world and dare i say it allt he attention lol it just makes the whole feeling of ttc even harder because not only is the attention not on us i almost feel like we are shoved to the side

with that said a few cuddles from a newborn baby might make me smile lol. oh i i really hate myself for being jealous, i dont speak to her much so its not even like i see her all the time and she gloats because she absolutley doesnt, i suppose it just reminds me that it hasnt happened for me yet . . . 

god listen to me, its all me me me me me at the moment at a time where it really should be about her, she is having her first baby she is probably massively scared about the birth and everything that comes after that and i am sat here whinging! i have been dying for one of my friends to have a baby so i have a friend with a child and all i am doing is moaning about it!

time to give my friend a call i think!


----------



## slb80

Aw it is hard when everyone around you is pg, the owner of the salon I work at thinks one of the girls is pg but not telling yet, that will be hard for me if she is as I am working closely with her all the time.


----------



## DaretoDream

I think you should give her a call and it'll be easier for you. 

I'm on CD18. I'm going to O late this month. For sure. Having my normal spotting and cramping right before o- and having some egcm FINALLY. But waiting for that opk to turn positive. And this is my first cycle using them so, it's scary! I'm so afraid i'll screw it all up! or that i'm doing it wrong or something.

They were getting darker than bam back to nothing. And they haven't' been positive yet. Boogers.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i got my first proper positive cd18 this month and cd 23 last month so hang in there, as long as you bd every other day from this point im sure you will catch it, i try not to rely just on the opks just in case i miss it - i never do but wouldnt want to put all my eggs in one basket so now you have seen ewcm i would up the anti lol

i texted her to see how she was as she was good etc, i then said i am sooo jealous of you i've been trying since feb/march still nothing, you are so lucky and she text back saying sometimes she didnt feel it - at first i was like hmmmmm but then i remembered how i felt with my first and how so unseure i was that i would cope and not do any damage to baby like feed them too much or too little or not change them enough or wind them properly 

soooooo good deed for the year i sorted out all of my ds clothes and i am giving half of them to her, the good half as well, i cant keep all of it and i cant hand it all down otherwise the question of why didnt i have ANY of my own clothes mum later on in life will be annoying to keep answering if my second has middle child syndrome (i want three and i have BAD m.c.s lol lol lol) so i text her saying i had three bags of stuff for her and she said thank god i can only afford baby grows i have absolutely nothing else no jackets no socks no baggies so i actually feel really realy really good about doing this for her and hopefully we can have a good chin wag and i will get an invite to see baby when he is really really little lol - i normally wait a couple of weeks to see new babies because everyone storms round all at once and then nothing no visitors after that lol

anyway been massively tired the last couple of days, massively hungry, massively gassy - my dh is going to disown me over it soon lol, and i have been getting a little crampy and boobs feel really really heavy. those are my dpo5/6 symptoms i think i am ready too much into them though 

how is everyone else doing today?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Just popped in to spread some :dust: around and send my love to you all, I miss you all but I know you will be joining us real soon!

NOMORE what a lovely deed for the day esp since your friend has very little :) good for you!


----------



## DaretoDream

About to check my opk running in the other room!! I can't be near it or i'll just stare at it. lol.

However i did find a large amount of spotting when i went to use it- i always spot during O but this was more than the last few times. and TONS of ewcm in it. WOW. Can't take my ferning test because i just ate :doh: so i have to wait til later. Usually i do the opk closer to 8 but have a class so had to do early.


----------



## DaretoDream

:( still negative.


----------



## Cajadaem

what opk's are you using? Are they internet cheapies? are they the strip type?

I tend to find some opk's are terribly unreliable at picking up anything.
As are some cheapie pregnancy tests, same type, the strip ones, i am just about 6 weeks pregnant now, and the cheapie tests are still barely showing a visable line!!!!!! thank god for frer and clearblue digi or i would still be in the dark, not knowing...................


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw feel really sorry for my friend her baby is still breech and might have to have c section but purely doesnt want one because she doesnt think her family will want to visit her! i am only a couple of miles away from her so going to try my best to help out feel so sorry for her! my mum took a week off work to help me out the first week we had our ds home - i just made her do all the cleaning lol lol - but to have no one! 

she was saying that when she told her mum she was expecting all she said was well that was silly wasnt it and then told her not to tell anyone until 12 weeks 

she has felt like she has been pushed to the side and is actually really insecure about the fact she is pregnant - she has a fiancee a flat a job and is 24 not exactly on the same par as a lot of the un desirables is she - god i would be so mad at everyone if that was me! talk about putting a dampner on whats supposed to be the happiest time of your life and the most scary time!

im 6 dpo today, getting a lot of cramping and a hell of a lot of gas lol! xkx


----------



## MrsMatt

How sad and worrying for your friend :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

insomnia . . . . . . . apparantly it can be stress related and oestrogen related hmmmmm

ok last month i was sure i had veins that were not normally there so this month i made sure i checked every day what the veins on my boobs looked like. today i got loads of veins that are not normally there, i am totally not imagining it question is would this normally happen in 2ww even if not pregnant? the more i think about my faint pink lines and then af last month the more i have to wonder whether it was something really horribly sinister about it . . . . :(


----------



## slb80

Hope this is the start of you bfp nomore, I tested today 12dpo and bfn so just got to wait for the witch now. I am going to throw all my ic out and just wait in future, I cant be doing with this disapointment every month :(


----------



## slb80

And I have just done the one thing you are never supposed to do, re look at a test, and what is there the faintest pink line! I know its an evap but can't help hoping i missed it this morning when it was still dark and the light was bad. I am just going to have to try and forget about it until af arrives/late. Hopefully latter.


----------



## DaretoDream

Cajadaem said:


> what opk's are you using? Are they internet cheapies? are they the strip type?
> 
> I tend to find some opk's are terribly unreliable at picking up anything.
> As are some cheapie pregnancy tests, same type, the strip ones, i am just about 6 weeks pregnant now, and the cheapie tests are still barely showing a visable line!!!!!! thank god for frer and clearblue digi or i would still be in the dark, not knowing...................


i'm using ic- the earlypgtest.com ones- and the lines get darker, but then go light again. But i'll see what tonight says because i'm having other signs that are telling me this is it.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw slb i would take one in the morning and if that one is bfn after the time frame then chuck them all out if you chuck them now you will be thinking what if what if! 

7dpo today and really really gassy and crampy, really really hope this is it! woke up with a stuffy nose too and am really tired - dh gave me a well deserved lay in this morning but even that hasnt helped!

aw really hope af doesnt come for you silb!


----------



## gilz82

Good luck girlies :dust: we could be doing with some new grads.

Anyone heard from Babywearin yet?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

nope was just thinking of babywearin, she must be having a break from bnb she wouldnt not get in contact if she knew we all were asking after her, i just hope she is ok xkx


----------



## Shey

GL Dare I hope this is your month

NOMORE that happened to me and I wasn't pregnant happens whenever 
AF is around and even after AF.


----------



## slb80

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> aw slb i would take one in the morning and if that one is bfn after the time frame then chuck them all out if you chuck them now you will be thinking what if what if!
> 
> 7dpo today and really really gassy and crampy, really really hope this is it! woke up with a stuffy nose too and am really tired - dh gave me a well deserved lay in this morning but even that hasnt helped!
> 
> aw really hope af doesnt come for you silb!


Yeah I might do that, see what happens. I have a feeling it will be bfn anyway. I hope these are all good signs for you nomore and your bfp is just around the corner x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

GL Ladies :dust:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks ladies, i know its all symptom spotting and i am prob going to be disappointed but if i dont let myself think i could actually be preggers this month then i will just be depressed th ewhole 2ww then would prob give up trying - which i dont want to do!

i really hope we can all join you ladies in the grads very soon!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oooh i just read that insomnia in the 2ww can be a sign but it is normally caused by higher levels of progesterone! am thinking this is a good thing you know a sign that i dont have a progesterone difficiency or something

did something really bad and i blame you slb! yes you!lol i am such a poas addict i just ordered myself 25 ic pregnancy tests hidden in amongst a massive amazon christmas present order lol l am such a flake, if anyone else says they are testing then so am i lol lol this time round though i am going to look at it unti lthe time has gone past and then squeeze some sort of sauce - ketchup or bbq maybe - all over it and shove it in the bin so i am NOT tempted to stare at it all day! oh such a flake .. . . . .


----------



## slb80

Ha ha nomore, good idea about the sauce because mine did get fished out of the bin lol. I am still saying mine will go in the bin after my bfn tomorrow am, but I have a sneeky feeling they will be shoved to they will be hidden away until this stage in my 2ww next time, who decided to make them so bloody cheap, If I had to use a fr every month there is no way I would be a poas addict.

whats this about christmas prezzies? are we not still waiting for summer?? better get planning then. Already got mine of my mum, Take that tickets to go with my sister, I am hoping I can't go because I will be far to big and preggers :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha my sister did this whole emotional thing about taking me with her to see take that and i was stunned, then did quick pregnancy math and mentally said f*ck really wanted to go, oh bloody hell im going to have to buy us some sort of west end show tickets to make up for it better start saving lol

i know what you mean if they were even £5 more expensive i would have to think twice about it lol at least they wont turn up until 10dpo at the earliest so i wont be peeing on them until then lol i was being so strong and then caved, lol i kept saying its just 7 more days if that! then i will know with out spending money but . . . oh even if it bfn at least i dont have to wait as long you know, driving myself crazy spotting symptoms that i actually had last month but then convince myself that last month might have been a chemical as yes i did keep the tests from last month and yes there are definately lines on them so it makes me even worse thinking well if i am feeling the same as last time maybe just maybe arghhhh!

breathe . . . . breathe . . . . breathe . . .


----------



## DaretoDream

fx'd crossed no more!!! 

Shey- are you trying again? Your thing doesn't say next year anymore?


----------



## DaretoDream

https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad58/theworldofhansel/other/CIMG0061-2.jpg


Wow ladies this is my first positive opk!!!! how excited am i!!!!

time to get on bding!!!!

:sex:


----------



## Shey

Yay Dare hope you get your :bfp: really soon. and no i am not ttc until spring next year


----------



## slb80

Go Dare, hope you get your bfp x

Well did another test and it was bfn as expected, if it carries on like this I will be going to see Take That after all, Temps have started to drop today too so just waiting for the witch :( 1 more cycle and I am going to the doctors 6months ttc with opk and charting, more than 12 ntnp. It is starting to get to me a bit now.

Nomore hope you get your bfp and gail was right for 1 of us x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks silb not feeling hopeful, im back on the why would i think this month will be any different road 

congrats dare you go jump your man! xkx


----------



## slb80

God I am so bloody angry, I am trying to look at bnb on my phone at work and one of the girls thinks its ok to sit so close and look over my shoulder at my phone, I mean how rude!! No one knows I am ttc and I do not want her to see this site. I just can't belive a grown women is trying to look at what i am writing and not even trying to hide the fact. Cheeky cow! Wow I can tell I am in a bad mood now after yet another bfn lol.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw silb what an annoying cow! some people are so bloody nosey!

there was this girl in college who used to love gossiping about me i hated her so much and she hated me, the most far reaching gossip she ever said about me was telling one of my friends who has moved to AUSTRALIA that i was pregnant before i could despite the fact i hadnt seen this biatch for 5 years! nice!

doing a wee bit more christmas shopping! 

my dh is getting a little impatient i think because normally i hint that next week hun when you are doing our rota we need to be able to "see" eachother mon tues wed and fri and he goes ahhhhh well this morning he said when are you going to be ovulating next, why hun, well (and this is the romantic but) im going to give you the week off (and not so romantic bit but touching in the wanting a baby way) why hun , well i am going to give you the week off so i can feck your brains out so we definately get a baby next month! awwww, i think . . . . 

lol


----------



## slb80

Nomore that is out of order! Why are people like that! 

Aww bless your hubby :) we sometimes forget how hard it is for them. Mine made a statement the other day how we will be dtd as much as is possible next month, bet he will wear himself out before I even ovulate lol. 

Just heard an the news Pink is pregnant, talk about rubbing the salt in today!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw silb another one! every day a celeb is coming out pregnant it seems doesnt it! i keep thinking that most of them will not hint how long it has taken them to get preggers though

the only one lately that has was myleen klass it took her 18 months for her second other than that celebs are happy to let people think it was a magical pop pregnant situation

did you know katie price has had ivf from like 8 months of trying! would be so good to have lots of money so we can all get private assistance!


----------



## slb80

No i didn't know that, it would be fab to know you can have all the help in the world if you need it. A client of mine is due her baby over xmas and she had ivf, was talking to her the other day and in my area it has gone from 3 tries, to 1 and then withdrawn it totally, hope we don't need asistance because i could never afford it. It worries me because df is on a strong cocktail of meds and worry it is effecting him


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

have you got him to ask his doctor if his meds are affecting it obvious question but i know what men are like lol

i know i worry whether we would need help like that, it would actually bankrrupt us so it absolutley would not be an option unless camelot decided to listen to my pleas of pulling our my numbers this week lol i told them i would share it but nope they still pull out all the wrong numbers and tease me with just one of mine lol


----------



## slb80

I have asked our gp about it and she said there shouldn't be a problem but I am hounding him to go and have a full run through of everything, I am certain that steroids can cause problems and he has been on them for some time. I want to bring it up with his hospital consultant but never seem to get a private moment as my MIL comes to all the appointments and has done for many years and we dont want to tell anyone we are ttc. We have made a deal tho, if no bfp by xmas than we are going to go to the docs and see what they have to say, will be a different gp too as our regular one has just gone on mat leave. Hopefully fresh eyes will help fx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hmmmm i suppose its only one more cycle and then you can get him to the docs and then you wont have to worry about telling her you are ttc or upsetting her by telling her she can come to the appointments anymore or anything

you know what you should do? book appointment for january and you will be tempting fate a little bit and may have to cancel!


----------



## slb80

Yeah, I like the idea of tempting fate. I dont want to upset my mil by telling her she can't go to his appointments or anthing because she is so lovely and we get on so well and he needs an extra pair of ears when i can't make his appointments, it all goes in one ear and out of the other with him lol. I do keep thinking not long now until we go to the gp for a chat, just hope there is no need for asistance and it is just taking its time , fx.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah i know what you mean i have to go to all my dh's appointments because he hears right mr hill good news for you today and his brain goes yipee! we are getting better yay oh crap what did he just say, nope missed it?? diet dont like the sound of that?

lol

i keep thinking in march it will be a year BUT i know i did not ovulate until my august-september cycle and have only timed it perfectly once (twice including this month) once in 7 months! im hoping my previous lack of ovulation and bad timing is all that is preventing me

although getting to march and that year mark totally makes me want to poo myself!


----------



## slb80

Aw nomore, I am sure you won't get to the year mark, you can work at getting the timing now and sounds like your dh is working at making sure he is available at the right times, anyways I am so sure you will get yor bfp next week :)


----------



## slb80

Feeling so much better now I have had a rant and got some stuff of my chest, thanks for listening :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i really hope so, i hope i get those ic hpts on monday because i am dying to poas hpt! dont want to waste one of the digis lol

i really threw the book at it this month, opks, water, preseed, soy, bd twice at right time! stayed in bed for 10 mins afterwards argh!

you are not out yet silb!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thats ok silb, i should really get ready to go out whilst ds is asleep, have to go lug christmas trees around town along with buggy and child all in the name of our company having all the same christmas trees in all the stores - does it matter? do people really notice the difference between a 6 foot tree from marks and sparks where i can only park about a mile away from the shop OR a 6 foot tree from b&q where i can park next to it and take it back to the car in a trolley - apparantly so . . . .


----------



## slb80

I have gone all out this cycle to so hopefully the witch stays away.

Have a good day shopping for trees, don't envy u doing that x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know!

i dont wanna!


----------



## DaretoDream

slb (this is late) but i so would've called the girl out on looking over my shoulder. I would've turned around and said 'can i help you?' all sweet and obnoxious. I hate when people try to do things like that, i just can't let them get away with it.

Got the bding done last night, still tons of ewcm this am, so going to dtd again tonight and tomorrow and hopefully we can catch that egg for O this time. 

Hoping! Have everything crossed.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

haha dare im like that i either go for the slow turn of the head im giving you a head start to realise i know you are nosey and allow you to turn your head in time, my favourite is to spin my head quickly and go NOSEY! makes them jump lol lol

I HATE WAITING AN HOUR TO LEAVE A CAR PARK
I HATE DRAGGING TREES AROUND FOR A MILE WITH DS AND PRAM
I LOVE the fact i am going to get lots of treats fo my hardwork


----------



## slb80

Ha ha I did glare at her, I think she is to dim to get it even if i spelt it out to her! god she is anoying, thankgod she is only there 2 days a week!

go get that eggy dare fx for you.

Nomore at least you are getting spoilt now after what sounds like a nightmare shopping trip x


----------



## slb80

Ha ha I did glare at her, I think she is to dim to get it even if i spelt it out to her! god she is anoying, thankgod she is only there 2 days a week!

go get that eggy dare fx for you.

Nomore at least you are getting spoilt now after what sounds like a nightmare shopping trip x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

nightmare doesnt cover it, could do the 2nd trip to the shop after putting the tree and garlands in the car as ds has wee wee'd lots and gappy nappy from big wee + not being quite finished yet = wet trousers - was totally going to get him some buttons for being so good and me a macdonalds - which i never have - as i really wanted one and didnt want to cook but nope - to make matters worse going to have to go back tomorrow to get the rest argh!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

im so glad to be home, my stomach has been killing me today, i thought hmm if i eat it might make it better - nope all i got was more pain and what felt like really bad indigestion 

felt a bit nauseas at one point too, thinking it is prob a bit of a bug, if feeling fine tomorro will scrub it off the symptom list lol

how is everyone else feeling today - dpo9 fingers crossed the ic hpts come tomorrow! xkx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey hon :hugs: Sorry to hear your feeling under the weather.....I wont SS for you :dohh: but I cant help it am sorry :lol:


----------



## slb80

I do hope you get a bfp nomore

The witch is here :( I am getting so ill with it, evey cycle is gettting worse, I am going to have to go to go to my gp. Af pains are coming in the night to the point I cant sleep, I am then being sick throughout the day and today I have almost passed out on several occasions :( So I am lying in bed watching my fave film of all time moulin rouge, feeling very sorry for myself. x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: slb80 so sorry your having a rough time too :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks madly! bad stomach pains were the only symptom i had with my ds but i really do think i am looking into things, dont worry madly i love a good symptom spot! makes the time go faster lol

aw sorry the witch arrived for you silb :( i have 5 days left of imagining i am finally pregnant before af prob arrives yet again and then it will be all systems go go go again lol 

just think though silb, a christmas bfp! bd your heart out this month silb and christmas will be very cheap for you this year! a box and a test lol! my dh would be like ah thats the best present ever!!! and like half an hour later be like so like seriously i get a used pee stick! lol lol lol


----------



## DaretoDream

@ no more- hoping you get your bfp love!!! I'm rooting for you! 

@ slb- i'm so sorry you're feeling so poorly right now. :( btw i LOVE moulin rouge as well! Though i was the only one. My friends all go 'whaaaaaaaaaaat' when i mention it's my fav. sending good wishes and healing thoughts your way.


----------



## gilmore85

well :witch: was due yesterday and was a no show, but this morning i have had a few spots so looks like it will be full flow by the end of the day :cry:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks dare! well postman still not here with the ic hpts argh looked at the tracking and they might not come until wednesday! nooooooooo! lol

finger crossed for you too dare!

gilmore aw im sorry hun! hope you are ok!


----------



## slb80

Oh no wed! Nomore what will you do with yourself ha ha, would be driving myself mad by now lol

Dare keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Gilmore so sorry hun x

Feeling a bit better today, not as faint and pain is calming a bit, today is my day off so just going to potter about cleaning today while waiting for mr bt man to connect my phone, 3 weeks without my pc and internet has been a killer, thank goodness for internet phones!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha i know, i have 2 digis upstairs .. . . . . no no no no i cant! lol, i can wait hmmmmmm lol

glad you are feeling a bit better today hun xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

Ok so i think i finally o'd i need one more temp to confirm it. Was thinking that maybe, i won't temp the last bit of the cycle and try to relax.

We'll see how THAT goes.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha if you are anything like me it will go right out the window dpo 3 or 4 

im going out of my mind waiting for these blinking hpts knowing my luck they will come day after af arrives lol


----------



## gilmore85

full flow :cry: on to cycle # 9!! 
Heres hoping i get a birthday :bfp: !!

:hugs: to us all 

and congrats to the :bfp:s

:dust:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw soo sorry gilmore, if i dont get my bfp this week then i will be moving onto cycle 9 too :( fingers crossed this month is lucky for you hun xkx


----------



## slb80

Oh so sorry gilmore, hope you get your bfp next cycle


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies :hugs:

No more maybe theres a reason why they are late.........mmmmmmmmmmmm.......I could sympton spot for you ladies all day :trouble: 

So sorry Gilmore hon :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha madly i keep thinking the same thing!

stomach still really hurts! dh is getting excited because the only other time i have ever been in this sort of pain for this long at the times of the day i am getting it was when i was pregnant with our ds

i keep setting myself up thinking of how i will react when i get af and bfn because last month i kept thinking about those lines appearing and it killed me when af arrived so this time pessimisstic is the way to go methinks!


----------



## DaretoDream

no more - I am so sure ur right about the temping- asked dh and he wants me to temp the whole time. And I think pessimistic is the way to go. I will try that too maybe :). 

gil I'm so sorry about af... Hoping this cycle will be it for you!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

well tomorrow is d day, last month i came on dpo 12, the months before that af arrived on dpo 14 so if i get to Friday and no af i will be absolutely jumping!!! 

i keep getting really bad cramps in the evening and dont feel like af is on her way whereas normally by now i would be feeing like she would be hmmmmmm fingers crossed ladies this is it for me!

how is everyone else doing today? xkx


----------



## slb80

Keeping my fingers crossed nomore

I am feeling tons better now, getting geared up for another month. This WILL be my month x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw thanks silb! i really hope so i am really starting to get excited over my symptoms im putting to much pressure on myself to get my bfp now lol im trying to keep busy but not really working!

really hope that the postman comes with all my goodies tomorrow! if he does will prob just poas hpt straight away lol lol lol i have 25 coming so am able to be a bit fast an loose with it lol!

hope this is your month silb! christmas bfp! 

are you taking soy this month silb? xkx


----------



## Cajadaem

hiya,
good luck on the tests. i have no confidence in IC tests. i bought 25 supposedly early ones (10miu) and found they did not show a positive untill 3 days after af was due. i would have believed i was not pregnant going by the negative IC'sfrom 6 days before af was due onwards, but 3 days before af was due i decided to do a frer (as i had bought so many on boots bogof offer) and that had a clear line, i was amazed, did a few more of them, still positve, 7 in total, and a cb digi which said 1-2weeks, did some more cheapies but still negative, for days, did another digi, 2-3weeks, there then started to appear a very faint line on the cheapies, a week past af due. i think i would trust the frer more anyday. good luck with yors hun.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw thanks for the experience, i think because i have tested so many times and then af came i would be gutted to use one of my digis and then get af you know? believe me if i dont get af on friday - as that would be the absolute latest af would arrive - i will be whipping out those digis so quickly!!! lol - or if i get a whiff of a line on a cheapy again out will come the digi lol

h&h pregnancy to you!!!! xkx


----------



## slb80

Nomore, I have no idea what soy does or if it would benefit me, feel free to educate me :) I have pretty regular cycles ovulating between cd 12 and 14 so always a bit worried about messing them up, I am drinking grapefruit and taking evening primrose oil as i get no ewcm but it doesnt work as well as I would like. I hope I get my bfp this month, and my prediction could still be right with a mid nov conception, weel streching it a bit as will ov around the 26th 27th but you have to live in hope :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i think if you have regular cycles then the general consenus is steer clear of it! like you said if it aint broke dont fix it! it basically works like clomid, releasing more eggs/more mature eggs depending on when you take it, it can also bring ovulation forward as you are supposed to ovulate 5-10 days after taking it

i would worry about taking it hun if you are regular, like i said if it aint broke, dont fix it lol

i did soy for the first time this month and also used preseed properly this month too! im not sure i have enough energy, pma or anything left to try again next month although i find myself saying that every month but cant switch off from ttc completely you know?

argh roll on friday!


----------



## DaretoDream

No More i hope this is it for you! Was looking at your siggy saying baby girl conceived in october- and thinking about mine ---- Sandra said either conceive or give birth to in aug-sept. So if i get my bfp this month, my due date would be Aug 6th. Pretty damn close. 


I hope this is it for both of us! I'm a week behind you, 10 days to go until af shows.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

im just so scared, i just want this whole thing to be over, the only good thing about it is talking to you ladies! i can have jiggy jiggy with dh whether we were trying for a baby or not so not even that makes this journey better lol

10 days behind me! thats not too far! if we get preggers this cycle our dd will prob be vvv close as i will have to have c section next time round which is normally done early!

i am trying to decide whether to tell dh straight after getting the elusive bfp or wait a week? im not sure i will be able to wait full stop!


----------



## DaretoDream

Why a C section? I would never want one! i have known too many people who have gotten them and i would never want to go through that.


----------



## Shey

I had a c-section cause i didn't dilate and stayed at 3cm and jayden started to cone so they had to do a c-section on me and after that my stomach was flat


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Any news NOMORE?


----------



## slb80

Yes nomore where is our update lol fx :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

right ladies postie only showed up about half an hour ago and of course ran up stairs lol i figured it had prob only been 2 hours since i last weed so not sure, i think i see something but have been fooled by that before

tomorrow is dpo 13 day whioch af came last month and day before af came the month before that soo . . . .

will be getting up early tomorrow so can take test before work whilst dh is asleep and actually have time to sit and stare at it for the full ten mins, announcing just going to the bathroom and then being in there for 10 mins would raise some nasty questions from dh lol lol lol darn it will have to wait till tomorrow morning!

i had to have emergency c section because of non progression and also my ds pood in me which is a sign of distress, he was 11lb 6onz so there was only ever going to be one way for him to come out but they had to make my incision fairly big to get him out plus he almost died because when they couldnt get him out he breathed in all the poo and was put in induced coma for 5 days, dont think i could go through a 36 hour labour again only to get c section and also be put in the hands of people who didnt listen to me when i said i think i can still feel him kicking my ribs despite being very low down, is he big? nope he will be small was the answer! whatever!


----------



## we can't wait

Hey, I was just poking around some of my old threads and I noticed on the front page that my name hadn't been updated. Did I forget to update this thread? 
I got my BFP back in October. Can you please update my name?
I didn't mean to forget about you ladies! I wish you all the best of luck and babydust.


----------



## nalavarado

Hello ladies, 

Just thought i'd log on and post a little update - i've avoided this site for a month or so, as TTC mania was starting to get to me. Manic symptom spotting and dissapointment each month seems to have taken the joy out of the TTC experience. 

I guess i'm just wondering how some of you guys feel, and how you plough on with it each month and don't let the worry get to you - as we all know this could have an effect. 

I guess in the grand scheme of things we haven't been trying as long as some others - but once we passed the 6 month mark it has really got to me. 

Any pearls of wisdon out there? 

Thanks guys xxxxxxx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hiya ladies

well cd1 cycle 9 for me today, i am in between feeling really positive to feeling like i want to cry the next

i know what you mean nala, reaching cycle 9 is huge for me, its closer to being a year than anything else 

i just dont understand why when you time everything fantastically, you dont drink or eat anything deterimental, take soy, use pressed, look after yourself through out the whole month and nothing! i have done everything i could have done this month! i dont know whether to feel like that is good because at least it was a good shot at it or feel bad because i had done everything, i was even really really relaxed! FOR ONCE!

i dunno, kinda wish i bought that baileys now . . . . . oh well i guess if i get preggers this month i will find out a few days before christmas and i can tell dh on christmas day . . . if i get the chance . . . . . hmmmmmmmmmm . . .sniff sniff. . . . .sob sob . . . .waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## gilz82

Oh nomore hon I'm so sorry the witch got you :hugs: Do you think it'd be worth having a chat with your doc now that this is cycle 9?


----------



## slb80

Oh nomore I am so sorry, I had such a good feeling, but like me you will have a cheep christmas pressy for dh, a test with 2 lines :)

I had a good chat to a friend yesterday, the first person I have told we are ttc and she got preggers in the 9th cycle in November so it has given hope. 

It WILL be our month nomore xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i dunno! i only started ovulating 3 months ago so part of me is like well i couldnt have got pregnant the first 6 months . . . . . . i think i am going to leave it until it has been a year, my docs are pretty tight and prob wont do anything until then anyway, i know its silly but i kind of want to just bury my head in the sand for a little while longer, and just give myself the chance, i would be very very surprised if i do not ovulate, i get ov pains, ewcm, positive opks the only thing i dont do is temps, 

also i have a 12/13 day lp, i dont think i have low progesterone but i suppose that could be it . . . . i get slight insomnia during 2ww which i have read is a sign of a progesterone increase and some women going through ivf get it . . . . dunno. . . .

head, sand, buried . . . . for now . . .


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks ladies, i had a good feeling about this month too but nope

you are right, nice cheap christmas pressies !

its our month silb!


----------



## slb80

I was shocked when I started temping nomore, It seemed I ov a day or two earlier than I thought and I get my pos opk on the day I ov. I started just to confirm I was ovulating.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hmmm will have to google temping whilst working on shifts, last night i got to bed at 3am and had to get up at 8 and tonight i am going to be going to bed asap for
al (long) ap lol i might do it, i will be doing my ttc shopping later, opks and preseed so hey why not throw in a cheapy thermometer with it! 

dare how'd you get on with your microscope ferning thingy ma jiggy? 

i always bd on first opk day and this month actually bd the two days before as well i get good progression on opks but because of our schedules we cant just bd every other day and hope for the best as some times we dont see each other for four days in a row because of stupid work!


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey guys, 5 dpo here, no symptoms at all. Just a sore back.

Everything else, i just feel... well like a normal person. Less symptoms than any other cycle i think. But possibly because i'm not really looking into them too deeply this time so i don't get my hopes up.

means 8 days until AF shows. I don't know if i'm going to test early either. I'll see how i feel next week.

But, with the ferning... mine never looked like they show in the photos- i mean like full out covered screen ferning, HOWEVER- they did LOOK like ferns and what they described just less of it. I kind of enjoyed it. But as soon as i got the positive opk and we bd'd those three nights, i had stopped all opks & ferning tests and now am just temping. 

But the ferning looked pretty darn cool when it formed- like 'holy crap my spit looks like plants!' for real!

So sorry the witch got you NOMORE, i was rooting for you. :( this will be your lucky cycle!


----------



## Danniii

Hi Ladies, just popping in to see how you all are. I'm so sorry NoMore, I had my hopes up for you this cycle. 
AFM, I had my first appt. with the Gynecologist on Wed, and they're sending me for an ultrasound (eek!) and did some blood tests so I'm feeling happier that my lonnnnng cycles are being investigated. Some good news today though, I got AF!!! CD36!!! My last cycle was 174 days long, so I think the Soy has worked for me!! I'm so happy, I could dance!! CD1 has never felt so good. Looks like we're on similar cycle days this month NoMore. Are you thinking of taking Soy again?


----------



## nalavarado

Hi Ladies, 

Thanks Nomore.. at least i know it's not just me! Its so ridiculously easy to start getting overly paranoid! I also was thinking of going to the doctors - but i know what they'll say......stress - they know i've been under some stress the last few months so will no doubt send me packing! 
Things have calmed down now - so if nothing happenens in the next few months I will be heading straigh down there! 
I had all my blood tests done and nothing abnormal came up - so not really sure what te next stage would be anyway. 

Like many of you I am desperate to be able to give the news to dh as a christmas pressie.....i have a baby pair of Timberland Boots ready to wrap and put under the tree for him (he doesnt wear anything else!!!) thought it waould be so cute and great to see his face as he unwraps them - hopefully the confusion would give way to him realising - and not just that he though i got his shoe size seriously wrong!!! 

My cycle is really long also most months sibl and not regular at all - i might try and monitor it more closely also as maybe my timings are slightly off - also have you ever experience opk positive twice in one cycle? 

I've hear a few of you mention SOY, and Nomore you mentioned pressed? Just wondered if anyone could give me a quick low down on these as its not smth im currently doing/using. And like you nomore i'm doing everything else so can't quite figure out why nothing is happening. Any info would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hiya!

well soy does lots of things but basically it is the natural version of clomid

it helps with ovulation
it can bring ovulation forward
it can help with progesterone levels in 2ww
it can help lengthen luteal phase
you take it for 5 days, any more than that it could potentially stop you ovulating that month
the days people take it are:
1-5
2-6
3-7
4-8
5-9

the earlier you take it the more eggs you could potentially release but they will not be massively mature
the later you take it the more likely you will release just the one egg but it will be very mature

preseed is a sperm friendly lube which can help the spermies get to where they need to go and helps with prolonging their life to the longer end of the time timescale - the less fertile your cm the less time the sperm last up there, no good when it takes several hours to get to where they need to be and then waiting around for the egg

i have used soy for the last and now this cycle, i took it days 4-8 last time then kind of went on a mental ramage with the whole ttc thing and took it cd 1 to - and this is a quote - give those spermies more targets! lol

i have used preseed the last two cycles, the first one though we were away over fertile week so it was a long shot, so really this is my second proper month using it, i know there are a lot of reports of people getting pregnant the first month but dont get your hopes up because there are also a lot of people that dont get their bfp first month inc me!

this month i am proper proper going for it, i have already done the rotas for work so we have the opportunity to bd 10 days straight - normally its like 2 days - i got a new tube of preseed through and will be using that of ocurse, on my final day of the soy, ot my basal thermometre this morning so will be temping as of tomorrow! this month isnt going to know whats hit it!


----------



## slb80

Nala, never had a + opk twice in one month but after I get my + and it goes back to a - I stop doing them. 

Well went to my GP today about my very bad AFs and she said you could go back on the pill :nope: Told her we are ttc and have been off the pill for 18months for a reason, she has said it could be my Endo returning but getting pg will cause the endo to shrivel up and go away, the problem is I cant seem to get pg :cry: anyway ran through DF medications and none of that will reduce his fertility thank god!! she thinks that maybe the endo could have left scaring and causing problems so she wants tesing to begin, I have got a form for bloods, DF has to call her for a SA kit and we go from there, I am glad in a way so we can see if there are any problems but also terrified that there is a problem. Anyway FX all will be fine and I will get my BFP now all the testing is begining :baby:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know what you mean im am terrified of the same!

i just want all this to be over now! come cd10! roll on!

at least you know the meds arent affecting things! xkx


----------



## slb80

Yeah that was a massive weight off my shoulders and off his, She even got out all her books just to double cheak so that is good. DF is terrified that it is all down to him but it is looking more likely that is is my endo returning or old endo scaring, but got to stay positive about it all and we can still try and hope we get what out bfp this month in time for christmas, Have heard it happens a lot once the tests start lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

sorry dannii completely missed your post! yeah taking it again this month didnt do any harm last month so the more things that can help the better lol! fantastic for you though! cd36!!! you must be so chuffed!

dare hows it going! you avoiding the symptom spotting or have you got some good ones to compare with us ! last month i was so sure that i was getting good symptoms so this month although not going to not symptom spot i wont be putting to much faith in them this time round lol

silb it could be that some people really go for it gthe month before tests or because others just relax and let it happen becuase help is just round the corner you know? i think if i get to your stage and have testing in the next month i would prob do the bding every day like a manic lol


----------



## slb80

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> i think if i get to your stage and have testing in the next month i would prob do the bding every day like a manic lol

LOL i did think about that but my gp has said only everyother day and it has been proven if you dtd every day you reduce your chances because the quality and quantity of the litte swimmers just isnt there! so maybe will go with every other day this month.


----------



## gilz82

Not that i'm arguing or advocating the everyday theory, but my OH and I did it everyday while we were on holiday so for 16 days straight and that's the month that we got pregnant.


----------



## DaretoDream

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> dare hows it going! you avoiding the symptom spotting or have you got some good ones to compare with us ! last month i was so sure that i was getting good symptoms so this month although not going to not symptom spot i wont be putting to much faith in them this time round lol

Hey love, things are alright here. Af is due on friday. Trying desperately to avoid symptom spotting unless they are right there in front of me. last night, my knee hurt! Like the joint was all messed up. I've heard leg pain could be a symptom and because it hurt so bad i thought about that. I never have trouble with my legs. Had VERY vivid dreams last night too. Can't deny those either. They were crazy.

But i've had mild cramping, still checking the cp- med med med all med. i'm trying not to get my hopes up but i've been checking charts- you know like i said i wouldn't and anyone who bd'd timing like i did, during the opk pos, all got preg. Or there is a very very high rate of pg. 

So i'm hoping we're alright but damn, i'm scared shitless to do any tests!


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave: Hope you ladies are all doing ok and fingers crossed for some more bfps! Where's babywearinmum these days? :(


----------



## nalavarado

Hello ladies, 

Thanks nomore for the info - i got straight onto the internet and bought myself some pre-seed and some soy isolfavone tablets - and am now wishing for af so i can start cycle 9. Should be any day now!!
loving your attack on this month coming - i'm gonna try and do the same - i think dh will have a fit of shock lol. 

im sure it will be fine slb80. my doctor said that loads of people get pregnant as soon as the burden of finding out why is passed over to the doctors etc...plus once all the all clear comes back it will get rid of a bit of stress ur under and so much easier to concieve. Im sure it will all be fine hun. 

keeping my fingers crossed for you both - lets hope we all get bfp for xmas day!!

xxxxx


----------



## DaretoDream

10 dpo today, bfn on ic.

Feeling pretty sad about that. Was confident in our bd days, but maybe i'm just being an idiot. 

Also, saw girl i used to work with who is 4 weeks pregnant. OH but she had to rub in that she was only on cycle 2.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

my friend is giving birth as we speak sooooo excited but very sad at the same time, is a very very weird feeling - feeling completely polar emotions at the same time

yeah wont be able to bd everyday! dh would give up before ov, i have left the opportunity to bd everyday but will be going for every other day from tomorrow! i have also done our rota so that we are able to leave at least 24 hours between sessions lol if we were to bd two days in a row!

im about to have the worlds most organised bd week ever lol!


----------



## slb80

Dare you are not out yet, you could still get your bfp. 

How frustrating, just hate it when people brag at how quickly they got pg :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

its the worse! i got pregnant first month with my ds - im now on cycle 9 now for d? - but even back then when i did not understand what it felt like to be trying for a long time i would never ever have gone round and boasting! especially to people who are trying! in fact i distinctly remember leading a couple of people to believe that it had taken a few cycles because i did not want people thinking he was an accident! 

some people just have no social tact whatsoever, you never know who is trying to conceive and how long it has taken them because many dont disclose prior to a bfp but people still go round saying oh i am not happy i am pregnant, or it took one month! etc etc i am always careful about saying something that might upset another but others dont tend to look past the end of their own noses sometimes . . .


----------



## DaretoDream

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> its the worse! i got pregnant first month with my ds - im now on cycle 9 now for d? - but even back then when i did not understand what it felt like to be trying for a long time i would never ever have gone round and boasting! especially to people who are trying! in fact i distinctly remember leading a couple of people to believe that it had taken a few cycles because i did not want people thinking he was an accident!
> 
> some people just have no social tact whatsoever, you never know who is trying to conceive and how long it has taken them because many dont disclose prior to a bfp but people still go round saying oh i am not happy i am pregnant, or it took one month! etc etc i am always careful about saying something that might upset another but others dont tend to look past the end of their own noses sometimes . . .

You know, she knows how long we've been trying- because she was one of the people i told about it- because she was going to be trying right after me. 

But what made it worse was later i text her telling her i was sorry i couldn't be more excited- that i was really happy for her but it would totally take me a bit of time, and she said she understood. Then she said 'Well i felt bad telling you' and proceeded to tell me HOW it worked for her and what i have to do to get the job done. Seriously? All she did was BD every other day after her pd left. So, yeah i've done that. Didn't work for me.

Like hell she felt bad. This is the girl who will go OUT of her way to try to make herself look better. She knew what she was doing. And she did a good job.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw hun what a cow!

i havent had anyone try and give me advise yet but if they do i would probably go mad!

i'd be like do you think i am a complete idiot that i would be on month 9 and not even dipped my toe into the internet to see how to get the job done? in fact do we not do that the very first month of trying? but thanks for pointing out the most blinkingly nlindingly obvious and not only make me feel jealous and angry at you but have made me feel small, pathetic, baron and stupid! thanks!

oh that would be a good fb status! lol

her advice is about as good as this:

did you know if you bd every other day you can get preg
did you know also if you bd every day you will get preg
did you know caffeine affects things
did you know you are only fertile a few times
did you know we dont all ovulate cd14
did you know that mish position is best
did you know it takes a healthy couple up to a year to get preg
did you know if you relax it will happen


YES WE KNOW!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies just popping by to spread a little :dust: and send my love for the upcoming weeks :kiss:

Dare hon I wanted to say there is no set regiment in how a couple concieve (as of course you know!) and your friend is so wrong to believe that whatever worked for her will work for you guys :trouble: We had no set regiment the month we concieved baby Charlie :nope: I was too distraught about out :angel: to even give a damn :sad1: and we got our :bfp: again and I have absolutely no idea how (well of course I know how :dohh:) but I find it so hard to still believe....The same happened with DS just before Christmas 2004 we resigned outselves to the fact that icsi was the only way for us to have a baby infact the FS practically laughed at DHs spermy and told us it would be a miracle for us to concieve naturally :( We had a really nice Christmas plenty of us time just really nice and well :bfp: 1st Feb next cycle :) I guess what I`m trying to say is your :bfp: will come when you least expect it will and it will come right on time :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw charlie! is that your nickname for beanie or is that THE name! charlotte for girl charlie for boy! i love it!

i love it when you pop by madly you always know what to say to make us feel better! i was going to go all out this month temping and everything but now i think i am just going to bd every other day and then and extra day when we get our positive opk, i am going to use preseed but only really because i am a little dry (lol) until like the day before o 

after i do o it will be the build up for christmas so am hoping i have lots and lots of distractions during 2ww, its time to stop the poor me im on cycle 9 and save the negativity IF the witch shows again, only PMA allowed from this point!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sounds like a plan NOMORE :thumbup: Like I said it seems to happen for us when I give up :wacko:

yes Charlie William for a boy and Charlotte for a girl (no middle name yet!) DH is still working on a middle name for her....I keep telling him he needs to get a move on only 20days until our next scan :wohoo: I think we are having another Little Man but I dreamt last night we had a Little Girl so :shrug:

I am always popping in and out....I may not always post but am here :)
 
OH yeah and a little PMA :lol: apparently a huge amount of babes are born in sept/oct cause the concieve rate goes up at Chrsitmas/New Year just thought I would share :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah i heard its because sperm levels are higher in winter because the environment around us all is colder! ha ha will switch heating off over fertile week lol lol lol

charlotte grace is nice

i like the classic louise as a middle name too charlotte louise, charlotte victoria, ha ha what about charlotte madly as a reminder of her journey on here lol lol lol i wonder if anyone has done that? mine would be luke nomorenumbers hill lol lol lol or lisa nomorenumbia hill lol lol lol actually charlotte lisa is pretty too!


----------



## gilz82

Good luck guys this month, here's to loads of christmas :bfp:s

Like Madly said too, i still read every post on this thread, just don't always post my random comments into it all the time :haha:

:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: Funny I like louise but only cause its my middle name but DH doesnt cause she would have same initials as me CLS and he doesnt think its unique to her :dohh: although I think its a nice idea.........

:rofl: Ladies all of you switch that heating off :lol: I forsee lots of :bfp:s in the coming months :thumbup:

I really like Charlotte Rose but my baby niece is called Summer Rose so thats out :nope: Well its DH decision that was the agreement if we called her Charlotte :dohh: I do worry about what he will come up with :wacko:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thats funny cos my dh wants to call any girl we have rachel victoria even though victoria is my middle names! tbh i wouldnt worry if someone else has the same middlename, i think like louise was a popular middle name a while ago, rose is very popular now charlotte rose is lovely!

heya gilz! hope everything is going well you'll both be having your second scans soon wont you! how exciting!

me and my dh are both k.h and me and my dad both used to be k.w and you know what i actually really liked having the same initials as my dad! maybe charlotte might like having mummy's initials wouldnt be forever if she takes her future husbands name! aw just think we could be having eachothers baby's future friends/ partners/ work colleagues!

ladies my ds is going to be a heartbreaker . . . .just for future reference lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So it my DS hon :)


----------



## Danniii

Haha!! I love coming on here, it always cheers me up. :hugs:
You ladies are wonderful company for this sometimes heartbreaking journey. I feel like I'm not alone (with the worries and feelings of despair, jealousy and impatience), this whole experience is fun and exciting (hearing about your plans and BDing schedules!) and perhaps most importantly, there is hope (thanks to all you grads that pop in and check up on us). BnB is wonderful.
I hope you're all feeling the PMA and are determined to give our OHs the best Xmas pressie ever!! 
:dust::happydance::dust::happydance::dust:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hiya dannii! yes i am determined! it is soooo hard to keep going but it would be even harder to give up! i would have a hard itme not to blurt it out over the dinner table at christmas though lol!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Loving the pma Danniii :)


----------



## slb80

Dannii i also am determind, i will get my bfp this cycle, ans as we said no presents this year it will be even better, the look on his face would be just amazing, or should I say the look on his face WILL be amazing :) x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh i really really really hope that this is it for us all! the past 8 months has just been childs play! month 9 is it its time for the game face!


----------



## Danniii

Yeah!!! Let's do it ladies!!!! Here's to a very happy Christmas!!!


----------



## Danniii

Wow, I've seriously got butterflies!!! Haha!! :happydance: I could almost jump DH now!! (Bloody :witch:, GO AWAY!!:gun:)


----------



## DaretoDream

Hi ya ladies having cramps similar to AF today, jumping around here and there. Totally down and tired as hell! i just want to curl up and go to bed!!!!! 

2 days. Til af.

Total drop in temps. 

But slept horribly last night. Very vivid dreams the past two nights- but normal for me.

So.... here i am. Feeling sad, and feeling like i missed it this month. Because my temps should be higher. But dammit, our bd'ing was so good this month! best ever! night of pos opk and two nights after. And still nothing.


crammmmmp.


i just, feel so down. ladies help. :( :( :cry:


----------



## Danniii

Oh Dare, I'm sorry you're feeling so down. :hugs:
You're definitely not out though!! Try to keep up the PMA, and remember, you've still got loads of wonderful stuff to look forward to!! Plus, as you said, you timed your BDing brilliantly too. I'm crossing my fingers for you though, and sending you tonnes of :dust:, PMA and :hugs:.


----------



## slb80

Dare you are not out until AF shows! keeping my fx for you, Your temp drop could be because you slept badly or even with your mouth open. 

Try and stay positive hun, easier said than done I know xx


----------



## DaretoDream

i'm trying girls. I just, have no pma this time around. :cry:


----------



## slb80

Aw Dare, I know how you feel, I find I am fine at the beginning of my 2ww but toward the end I feel so down *hugs*

I have been having ov pains today but still no pos opk, hope I haven't missed my surge, will have to seduce my DF tonight just to be sure we don't miss that eggy. My poas addiction is out at home now, I was so busy yesterday I did an opk and took it with me to the next room to save time running back to the bathroom but I kept loosening them lol. I got home from work last night and DF said what are these things all over the place? everytime I lost one I just did another from the ones I did see they were all neg, thank god forICs. So thats it the addiction is out :)


----------



## DaretoDream

Ladies, i think i got a very faint bfp on a test this am. I'm 12 dpo today, and i swear to you it was so there. I took a photo but it's still too light to show up on a photo. Will test again in the am and hopefully will have a stronger line. :dance: I think i got my bfp finally. 

I so hope i'm not just insane. But i haven't seen the line before on any others- AND i made dh look at the line, and HE thought he saw it too! :) And he's a total downer and tries to be realistic, but he's sure he saw it!


----------



## gilz82

Congrats Dare :happydance: hope this is your :bfp:

Fx'd the test in the morning is even clearer!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Looked at it again, and it's totally there. Came up within the time limit- so not an evap line, and i'm saying i'm pg!


----------



## gilz82

That brilliant hon. Nicely in time for Christmas too!!


----------



## DaretoDream

You think it's safe for me to say i am though right? Starting to doubt myself!

AND only on bnb- not teling anyone else!


----------



## slb80

Whoop whoop dare sounds good, Congrats hunni :) xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah baby!...............................congrats dare :) so pleased for you hon!


----------



## luv his face

Congrats DARE! I so hope this is it for you!!


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks ladies- I'm over the moon but still scared to believe it and then af show tomorrow


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

BELIEVE DARE HON!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

ok but only if you girls think it's safe!


----------



## molly85

congratz dare.


----------



## PeanutBean

:happydance: Congratulations! Do come and chat with us in grads when you feel ready too.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

get in there dare finally!!!! one of the old mother concep followers finally finally has a second line! please let this be the beginning of the next wave of bfps and stork dont you dare pass me up this time! lol

fyi my friend is STILL in labour its been 3 days and she only has 35 mins before they do c sec im so excited! no bad feelings at all which is good as a few days ago i was sad with jealousy now i am just so happy for her! she is having a rough time they cant get her epidural to work and if they cant she will probs be have to be put to sleep to have him! my poor friend!


----------



## DaretoDream

no more - I can't help feeling nervous and crazy and that in the morning there will be no line AND af.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i felt like that with my ds, just constant running to loo thinking af had arrived, i vote take another test in the morning, it shoudl be darker and a second/third bfp is conclusive for me! i am sooooo chuffed for you hun! xkx


----------



## Shey

Yay Congrats Dare!!! Im so happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey ladies, could use your eyes. I finally put up Photos of my test this am <--- click that to visit and tell me if you see the line? PLEASE see the line. No pressure. :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh yeah dare def a :bfp: :wohoo:


----------



## slb80

Dare that is a BFP, So happy for you :)

Congratulations xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

defo defo defo defo bfp! spread the baby dust!!!!! xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad58/theworldofhansel/other/CIMG0071.jpg


Thanks ladies!! this is this am's test!!!!! whooo hoooo :dance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: no doubting that hon :bfp: :dance:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wow dare defo no denying that those are bfps! congratulations hun! xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks so much, im so freaking excited, and cant seem to tear away from bnb and talking about it. I'm going to become a downright pain in the ass!


----------



## Danniii

Yippee!!! Congratulations Dare!!! That's such wonderful news, I knew you weren't out!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## luv his face

wonderful news dare! hopefully our time will come soon


----------



## DaretoDream

it will it will! if it did for me, it sure will for you!!!


----------



## Shey

Dare I am so very excited for you I am crying tears of joy for you cause I know you've been trying for so long. you deserve it girlie! :hugs: :happydance: :cry:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

getting really excited! started to get lots and lots and lots of clear cm!! cd10! wohoo! dont normally get this until like cd 14 and then it is still like 4 days before o! wohoo!!!

i am almost tempted to not use the preseed tonight .. . . almost lol!

dare i am soooo pleased for you hun! i keep going over to first tri to see what it is like and have to leave cos im jealous lol! xkx


----------



## slb80

I am cd14 had my + opk yesterday am and been getting o pains today, keeping my fx I catch that eggy this month and save df from having to get a SA, he has got the kit ordered so just got to wait for it now, I have had a whole load of bloods done now and waitilng for the results. Hope o is moving forward for you nomore x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks silb! it is defo movig forward for me, im defo entering the important time!!! yay!

got my fingers crossed for you this month silb! hope the we're getting test next month mind set works for you this month lol it is amazing how many ppl get preggers once the testing begins!


----------



## slb80

Thanks nomore, not sure I how much longer i can go on feeling this disapointment every month.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know, i have said that the last couple of months but i just have to keep going back over the facts with myself

i have only ovulated 3 times in these last 9 months, was away for one of those months so couldnt bd and the first time i ovulated i dont think i timed it right because i only bd on the positive opk day and no other time so last month was my only really 100% bone fide proper could have got it with absolutely no excuses about timing or cm or anything, just once in all these months! i know that if i just gave up we would prob miss eggy because of my and dh rota, i have had to do the rota 2 weeks in advance and it took us like a hour to figure out how to manage it! so i just think i cant go through this anymore but if i gave up then it would actually be even less likely to happen for me

at least you are a step closer to finding out if anything is wrong and if there is then you can fix it and if there isnt then hopefully you will be offered bloods and scans to find out exactly when you are oving so you can time it all perfectly!

my friend gave birth a couple of days ago and it has kind of put a fire in my belly to just keep at it. that girl at work that doesnt want her baby well thats fine she can just get on with it im not going to let her get me down! i am having no - one mess up my pma, not even some girl who doesnt want "it" and still drinks etc this is my month and hopefully yours! 

things are moving forward for both of us, and i think we should look forward and not worry too much about what has happened to get us to this point.

i do wonder though, once you get your bfp after trying for so long does all the stress and pent up emotions just disappear instantly? when i thought i got my bfp a couple of months back i just sat burst in to tears and just prayed that this was it and how grateful i would be if it was . . . it wasnt but THIS month is!

pma silb we will get there!


----------



## DaretoDream

Shey said:


> Dare I am so very excited for you I am crying tears of joy for you cause I know you've been trying for so long. you deserve it girlie! :hugs: :happydance: :cry:

Thanks so much shey! i'm pretty excited too!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> getting really excited! started to get lots and lots and lots of clear cm!! cd10! wohoo! dont normally get this until like cd 14 and then it is still like 4 days before o! wohoo!!!
> 
> i am almost tempted to not use the preseed tonight .. . . almost lol!
> 
> dare i am soooo pleased for you hun! i keep going over to first tri to see what it is like and have to leave cos im jealous lol! xkx

Hey love, i didn't use pre-seed the one night. I say, if you have enough cm, use YOURS before you do the pre-seed. It's meant to be there if you don't have enough. SO the first night, i didn't use it because there was tons of cm. gross!

But the next two nights i used it. so don't know when the :spermy: actually got there, but, it can't hurt to use your own if you have enough!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thats the thing i always seem to have loads of cm whenever dh is at work! and never seem to have much when he is home lol!


----------



## DaretoDream

tell him to get his ass home!


----------



## gilz82

Fx'd for the rest of you girls this month. Hopefuly Dare is the start of more grads! On the whole cm thing I never got any before my :bfp:

Only way I knew what was going on was if I had a check about inside, sorry for the tmi. I was going to start taking cough syrup in the next cycle to help boost cm and low and behold got pregnant anyway. 

I know cm is important but at least for me there can't have needed to be what a perceive as loads of it to get pregnant cos I never had any, but I am pregnant. 

Loads of :dust: :hugs: and pma!!


----------



## luv his face

are we still considered grads to get our bfp's in november, december, january? i know this thread said august-september-october. i think all 12 months should be the mother of all conception months


----------



## gilz82

Totally considered grads the more the merrier over here!


----------



## DaretoDream

Ok so where is this grads spot? Would love to join you girls. Or are you saying it's like first tri- because i want to go with the girls who were in this with me!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no dare hon avoid 1st tri at all costs :thumbup: I will post the link for you :thumbup:

and yes you are all welcome to join the grads Ladies :) The more the merrier :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/397747-mother-all-conception-months-graduates-375.html

heres the link dare....please trust me do not visit 1st tri :nope:


----------



## DaretoDream

MADLYTTC said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy/397747-mother-all-conception-months-graduates-375.html
> 
> heres the link dare....please trust me do not visit 1st tri :nope:

how come lady? I just announced that i was preg there, but i haven't done much else... what's so wrong with first tri?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm SCARY!


----------



## DaretoDream

lol ok i'll take your word for it! they don't seem as friendly either- strange. I'd think they'd be happy because they have their bean on the way!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha! glad you said it madly! i keep going to peek at first tri, keeps me busy lol, and i saw one thread about drinking whilst pregnant and woah!!!!!!! there was also another about this woman feeling guilty about having to tell her lttc friend about being pregnant and i posted on it saying look dont worry blah blah blah basically mentioning i was still ttc and how i would like to be told, this other woman came on saying i dont give a rats about what someone else feels i have worked hard for my pregnancy and i would not let anyone make me feel bad i wouldnt pussy foot around basically, you know when you so want to say you are soooo looking for an argument! 

i will be making a note on which page the grads link is on and skip straight to there i think lol when i finally evenutally get on there!


----------



## DaretoDream

I did see a link to a women being UPSET that she's pregnant. I was kind of sad to see that. So much negativity over there... think i will skip the tri like Madly says. Does it get any better with second and third? or do i just stick to graduates?! how sad!


----------



## gilz82

Second tri is also kind of scary Dare plus the same faces tend to pop up being argumentative. Most of the grads tend to steer clear of there too. None of us have gotten to third tri so who knows what it's like in there :dohh:


----------



## PeanutBean

Everyone's welcome to grads, even if it's an age from now (which I really hope it isn't). It's just meant to be somewhere away from the scary preg forums and to keep in touch with the ladies you've been bonding with. :D


----------



## DaretoDream

gilz82 said:


> Second tri is also kind of scary Dare plus the same faces tend to pop up being argumentative. Most of the grads tend to steer clear of there too. None of us have gotten to third tri so who knows what it's like in there :dohh:

That's good to know, i will just kind of stick to grads! i def want to be with the ladies who i started out with! 

Glad i get to go with everyone, can't wait to see the rest of you there as well.


:happydance:


Sat down to do some wrapping gifts today- and only got 4 done. Found i'm going to have to pace myself this year. Normally i sit and do them all the same night. I so CANT do that this year. My back is aching, and my head got dizzy. :dohh:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

it is such a shame isnt it when a few people seem to enjoy rubbing people up the wrong way or starting arguements, i mean the one i saw it was so obvious that she was asking for advice on how to tel her lttc she was preggers NOT biatching about her or being rude about her but it only took like 5 or 6 posts for the rudeness to begin such a shame!

cant wait to join grads! its lovely that there is a small safe haven over there waiting for us all! 

i have been having a huge insomnia problem lately so decided to put the christmas tree up, 4 hours later its done! argh!


----------



## DaretoDream

NO more i haven't been sleeping much either. Been very restless. I also had already joined a july/aug group in first tri that i'm about to run away from because it's scary now that i know how rude they can be.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i havent been able to sleep for weeks, i have done quite a few night shifts lately, i think my body clock is off, i actually had to have a NAP today! im putting on loads of weight and had funny af so did a test (lol any excuse for being a bit lardy lol) and was neg so now going to have to accept that i have officially got my "no longer able to go for such long walks as in summer" jelly belly :( noooooooooooooooooooooo! people are going to be asking more and more if i am preggers! i put weight all on my tummy since having my ds which does not help! argh!


----------



## Danniii

Oh no NoMore! I hate when I've got a bit of a jelly belly! (Haha!! I love that!) I do at the moment, and I'm so worried someone's going to ask me soon, and I might actually start crying! Reminds me of when I was at Uni, and my housemate went shopping. She got stopped my this man in the middle of the supermarket who started shouting at her, calling her names and saying she was pregnant with someone else's baby so she'd obviously cheated on him!! Luckily she had her boyf with her, but she couldn't seem to get through to this man that she didn't know him, and she wasn't pregnant!! Poor thing, I'm not sure what would have been more upsetting, being called a slut and shouted at in the supermarket, or someone thinking she was pregnant when she wasn't! :cry:
Though at least she didn't have the added pain of actually TTC. Would be heartbreaking for me ATM. :nope:
Think I might start a diet today...


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

my prob is i seem to spend half the month bloated and the other half overeating which does not help with the next months bloating lol! i was really badly bloated on my way home from a holiday last year, i walked up to the check in desk holiding my ds and the woman asked are you pregnant again? nope! instead of being like really sorry she turned around to me and went its really hard to shift the weight isnt it! er no as i have actually lost 2.5 stone and this is my pre af bloating THANKS! grrrrrrrrrrr! might have to do an excercise vid later lol!

on another note after going from almost pos opks i now have completely snow white ones! semi relieved as we havent bd for 3 days now and now i am on split shifts with dh tomorro double grrrrr


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

woah just got loads of ewcm, we still havent dtd!!!! bit annoyed cos saturday dh came home early from work but then proceeded to watch tv until 3 am so since then has been too tired what with work and not sleeping much that night grrrrrr 

hoping for the same ov as last month now cd 17/18 because any earlier than that we might be at risk of missing eggy! 

i was just so tired that night i didnt have the energy to go come on lets go but if he had whisked me up the stairs i would have bene up for it! cant wait until i dont have to always be the one to initiate all the bding! come on bfp come to me this month!

how is everyone else doing today?

xkx


----------



## slb80

Oh Nomore, I hope you haven't missed it and you get your + opk soon.

I am 3 or 4 dpo FF said i ov on cd12 but i missed taking my temp on cd 13 and I am certern I ov on cd 13. Timed bd to perfection again so hope that I will get my bfp this month. 

I am currently sat at home waiting for a bathroom guy to over so I can pick all the colours for my new bathroom, the appointment was at 10 and he still isnt here. Cant get through on the phone and I need to go out in half hour


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

PHEW took opk and although darker than the last couple of days it wasnt positive and now the ewcm is gone! WILL be bding tonight! no excuses even if i get back from work at 3am! i will storll in and say wake up! and drop em! lol xkx

silb i would LOOOOOVE to ov cd13 like you! i would like erase 5 days off my cycle that would be sooo good! got my fingers crossed for you hun, hoping that dares bfp will have opened the flood gates for ours! xkx


----------



## Danniii

Agreed! Open those flood gates!!! :gun: I'm feeling all positive today. Looks like we've all got good chances this month - make sure you work your ninja seduction moves tonight NoMore! :ninja: (I'll be doing the same!) Got some EWCM today, woohoo! So here goes! (putting off booking my ultrasound, hoping that a BFP will come first...:blush:) xxx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha no need for ninja techniques tonight lol i dont have the time to pussyfoot around tonight its going to be "welcome home honey" " alright enough of the chit chat drop them!" lol lol lol

he is still smarting from the i dont want my baby convo with our employee so he is well up for it this month!!!! yay! it is exhausting thinking of different ways to ninja seduce! so glad to be able to have at least a few bd sessions without having to worry about it lol although i am sure i will be pulling them by the end of the week!


----------



## slb80

Oh how lovely not to have to do the ninja seduction for a bit nomore :) go get that eggy. 

I am keeping my fx that Dare bfp is what we needed to kick start the run of bfps again.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

darn it dh had really really horrible phone call with his new boss - one which is resulting in me getting him to record the next meeting with him and taking it down to the c.a.b to potentially sue their asses! im not one for suing but they are speaking to my dh as if he is a c u *n*ext *t*uesday they obviously want to fire him because they dont like him but have absolutely nothing on him because he is a fantasic employee soooooo hoping that his boss puts his foot in it and we can send the tape to someone that can help us! 

anywho, ninja techniques would be required for tonight, did an opk a minute ago and its not pos but i am worried that the reason we havent caught so far is that we are not bding much during the beginning stages . . . hmmmm will have to see, we are both off tomorrow night but really would feel happier doing it tonight . . . .


----------



## DaretoDream

Really hoping i opened the gates as well. :) Fx'd for you ladies! And already at O time again ?! SLB so jealous of your cd 13 O. Man! this time i o'd on cd22. But the days were slowly moving back each cycle. Like the one before that it was 21. and before that was like 20 and 18 or something like that. Horrible guessing game. slb did you say you use opks? i might've missed it. Fx'd for you girls!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know ov time has sprung round quickly this month! 

you have JUST made me feel better dare, i read somewhere that oving after cd 19 is considered late and you are not likely to get pregnant! if you ov'd on cd22 and got preggers this month then i am totally going to relax about that one now!!! 

dh is NOT going to get away with not bding me tonight! and forget ninja techniques i am going for blindingly obvious get yourself upstairs now! lol 

getting excited for christmas now! got me tree up , working tomorrow and dh is off in his words " i like to come home and go wow its done! none of the working progress stuff thats just messy" so put it up a little early this year, started filling my cupboards with christmas day stuff like soft drinks and things! bought some cards to fill out tomorrow! wohoo! i have basically got all my christmas shopping done as well! and i might actually send them early so the post man cant blame the snow on my cards arriving in january!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Good luck Ladies :dust:

NOMORE hon I always ov on cd21/22 and I got preggo too :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yay madly! thats cool defo defo defo going to stop worrying about what cd i ov on, i should count myself lucky that i ov at all!

i am just impatient!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hon I used to worry with my 10/11day LP also as it was verging on the borderline of not been able to sustain a pregnancy :( I thought this was why I m/c :shrug: seems may have not been the case cause again I got preggo.....I think guidelines regards your LP and when you OV should be ignored as it only leads to worry and in both cases I was the exception to apparently the rule....you just gotta question it knowing that hon!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks madly! my lp is 12/13 days long so never really been worried about that i just would love to ov earlier, get in to 2ww earlier and have more chances through out the year lol i am super duper impatient and it is only getting worse! lol 

gotta get some sort of action plan ready for tonight lol dh still really angry about yesterday and his boss so its going to take some work! i cant believe this though! our work affects our ttc EVERY SINGLE MONTH! no matter how hard i try!


----------



## DaretoDream

no more- i heard from a bunch of girls the same thing you did. after cd 19 it's harder to get pg. But i started thinking about that and i don't believe it and i made myself not believe it and not pay attention. because it's obviously NORMAL for me. And that's all i could go on. And my opk was so dark- yeah, i know i'm O'ing so i'm gonna go for it! Just go for it.

Don't worry. This cycle, using the opks actually relaxed me some. I knew we weren't randomly bd'ing and grasping at straws. we would have a plan and get it done.

My LP is 13 days.


----------



## slb80

Yes dare I use opk, I used to ov on cd14 but is has changed the last few months, last month it was cd12 this on cd 13, my lp is 13 to 14 days again it was always been 14 days but over last few months shaved days off my cycle, not to bothered tho as like you sais nomore gives me more shots in a year. Only bad thing is af comes sooner and I get bad af :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

well silb hopefully there will be no more afs on this thread! still not got pos opk over here cd12 but not going to expect one now or worry about that until cd19 - crap thats almost a week grrrr - anywho!

having lots of fun today watching all the naked guns and airplane, cant believe leslie.n. has died! funniest man to have ever lived i reckon! xkx


----------



## slb80

Oh I know I couldn't belive it when I heard, his films are so funny, great films to lighten the mood a bit.

I hope your right nomore. AFs are bard fro this thred only bfps aloud :) x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i would honestly be expecting a decent but not positive line on these tests by now, im basically cd 13, i normally get really really good progression, have taken 3 tests now all completely white as a sheet! i got an almost postitve like cd8 but that is waaaaay to early plus wasnt really getting the right cm at that point, after that i had loads of clear cm, a couple of bouts of ewcm but other than that nada. i really hope i havent messed things up with the soy! if i ov cd18 im gona ditch it next month as thats the same i always ov more or less, and if i dont ov well i will be burning the damn things lol

grrrrrrr i hate waiting to o


----------



## slb80

Sounds like a real nightmare nomore do hope that + shows soon. Did you say you had six months of not oing at all? How did you find that out? 

My opk didn't have progression at alll this month all snow white then 10am pos by 2pm the same day it was white again :s If I hadn't done the am test(i dont always) I would have totally missed it. FF has now changed my ov date from cd12 to cd14 which now means we only bd once in the window :( tried seducing DF on cd14 but we had been out for the night and he was so tired he fell asleep on the sofa :( so I am worried I am out already, still sure i ov cd 13 tho.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

for 6 months i never had a true positive opk - i read that some people didnt get that so just believed i was one of them - thought i had decent ewcm - only stretched 1cm if that - had no cramps or ov pain, and no bloating

3 cycles back - grrrrr - i got the most positive opk i had ever seen, massive ov pains, ewcm thats stretched a mile - te hee - and was massively bloated before hand, i have had that every month for the last three, today and yesterday i have been mega bloated and getting more cm again which is a really good sign for me, i think though if i havent ovd by cd 18 which is next monday i am just going to ditch the opks and just relax for the rest of the month! xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

don't give up on the opks!!! sounds good and promising go for it!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

HMMMM dunno, i just want this to be all over now . . . . i hate being all bloated and looking pregnant with ppl staring at my belly thinking go on ask her! i would love to tell them yes instead of no just fat and bloated grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

i really hope this is IT this month . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## slb80

Fx for us nomore, I hope it is IT for us both :) xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhh flabberehghgggarggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhha ajd shittititisisssssssssesarghhhhhhhhh


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

look at my signiture . . . . . perhaps this will be a christmas conception after all . . . .


----------



## gilz82

What's up Nomore?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Whats up NOMORE hon?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

same siht different day . . . . . . still getting white then snow opks :( once i get past ov stage i am an angel but waiting to o grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

to make myself feel better we went to feed the ducks today, swang past a grit bin thinking hmmmmmm wonder if it has grit in it .. IT DID! so now i am all set for getting our whole cul de sac out through out the winter! i am trying to keep my mind off of o and most of the time i am quite relaxed but the second it pops back into my mind argh! it took an hour and losing £50 worth of hours on my rota to get our bd sessions right for this week - my supposed fertile week - and now im down 50quid and no o! so now have had to lose another 50 quid worth of hours so we can bd at the beginning of next week! after next monday night me and dh wont be in the same place at the same time for days so after monday i will officially be forgetting about this month and will just enjoy the christmas cheer ready for a new start in the year . . . . its taking it out of me i think i just need to give myself a few more days and then just forget about this month and enjoy myself, i would never forgive myself if i was this irritated and angry over my sons birthday and christmas . . .deep breath . . . walnut whip . . (yum cant believe how long its been since i had one yum) ahhhhhhh feeling better already!


----------



## gilz82

Aw hon :hugs: I so understand your frustration, my OH works away from home 12 days out of 14 so most months for us there was the most teeny chance we could ever have gotten pregnant. Luckily we got pregnant on holiday but trying to get time to bd when i was fertile was the thing i worried about most.

Don't count yourself out for this month yet, i'm sure you'll have all your bases covered now that you've re-jigged your shifts again.

Huge :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORE my advice....ditch the opks now :) I did when I got an almost postive only to then get snow white....I was like wtf :shrug: and got stressed so I ditched them and totally forgot about TTC...hey presto!

I mean it stop TTC in a sense!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks gilz, i sound a bit like a broken record dont i lol, its just this is the most important time of the month or at least its supposed to be, if you miss it then thats it for almost 5 weeks for me.

you have calmed me down though yes i have rejigged everything, yes we can bd tonight, saturday night and monday night so should be covered for an ov on tuesday . .. . . 

on a lighter note went to the newish jamie oliver restaurant in reading last night all i can say is yummmmmmmmmmm never knew i like ricotta cheese, tomatoes and basil so much! why cant i cook like that! lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

you know what madly i am going to ditch the opks NOW i am going to make sure is still bd tonight sat and mon but other than that THAT IS IT! i am off to going to put them and the wee pot some where downstairs so when i need a wee i cant pee in the pot and go get them lol! dh keeps saying well your af was weird last month are you sure your not preggers to which point i say in that case these opks should still be pos as they detect preg too!

right, gilz i take your rejig and relax advice and madly i have your ditch opks advise, they are stressing me this month THATS IT until the new year (hopefully not) my little green tipped friends . . .


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Good for you hon :thumbup: It was the best move I made :)

We just bd regular like whenever we could or felt like it which is more or less what we do anyway :lol: I had a rough idea of when ov was but thought that I tried to hit the time every month and so far no luck so lets not try too hard :thumbup: We got our :bfp: unfortunately an :angel: but also adopted the same policy the following cycle...no opks just vits (me multi vit and DH zinc and vit c) and well we only bd once near what would have been ov infact we only bd twice all cycle and once was just days before my :bfp: Considering our past TTC history and DHs :spermy: we managed it when I didnt know if we ever would least of all so soon after :angel: It came when we least expected it!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

it is done! i feel really good! thanks ladies!


----------



## slb80

I thought about taking the laid back approach but with over a year ntnp but knowing roughly when I o and nothing so feel like I need to do more.

anyone know how long it takes for blood results to come back, wondering if I should ring my gp and see what they say?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i think i just need a break until next cycle from everything, it'll be nice to just relax in the lead up to o, if i do o this month i will know cos i get pains etc but no pressure hopefully


----------



## slb80

Chill out, and wait for your bfp to arrive :) x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

and if it doesnt i can at least start the new year and cycle feeling refreshed! hopefully lol

on a good note dhs meeting with his horrible horrible horrible boss didnt go as exceptionally badly as we thought - just reasonably badly - so he is defo going to be up for it tonight! yay!

he has an interview tomorrow with a really really good restaurant with people who have a really good reputation to work for so fingers crossed that goes well just massaging dh's ego because he thinks its too good for him but thats what 4 years of verbal bashing will do to a persons self esteem despite being incredibly successful but hey ho!

feeling really good now i have ditched the opks, if i dont ov this month then will be ditching the soy as well next cycle. i just want to thank you ladies for calming me down and making me see sense and for all your advice! time to get this positive cycle on track even if illusive ovulation/bfp is not the end result, relaxing about ttc this cycle comes a good second.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

dh just fell asleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

the universe doesnt want me to get my bd on!

what to do now!>!>!>!>!>!>


----------



## molly85

Aww nomore men huh?
If it's of any use opk's never worked for me, and we did indeed take the relaxed approach infact OH was away when I thought I'd O'd so serviced the man on his return and here we are nearly 4 months later. Jeez did I say 4???? 
I haven't a foggiest what works but know lots of people get pregnant drunk planned or unplanned.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha he fell asleep at 9pm, tried to wake him up in a nice way (wink wink) but even that didnt work, managed to get him today though so is all well and good in the household again lol

did one last sneaky opk which i found lurking but again nada so thats it now, its all out my syslem and all out of my bathroom cupboards! on to just relaxing! and dtd every other day xkx


----------



## Shey

NOMORE it's so true people can get pregnant drunk, that's how I got pregnant a couple yrs ago. So anything is possible girlie! I am rooting for ya!


----------



## sequeena

Got my :bfp: ladies :)


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw thanks shey!

i think i am getting there, when i am oving dtd is uncomfortable if its too deep lol and it was today so am hoping i am getting there, i am cd16 now without a whiff of a pos opk so have stopped those now. just going to bd today (check lol) tomorrow, monday and hopefully going to swap my shifts around to get some on wednesday that'll be cd 21 if i havent ovd by then i would be very very surprised! time to just relax and enjoy the christmas spirit!


----------



## slb80

Sequeena was only thinking we hadn't seen you for a while, congrtulations hun xx

Nomore I am ditching opk next month, just going to dtd every other day around ov and relax, while we are waiting for all our results. Called for my blood results today and they still don't have them, got them done last friday am, will try again on Monday fx they are all ok.


----------



## PeanutBean

:happydance: sequeena!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Hey silb! Just realised your name isnt silb its slb but hey ho lol never going to get out of the habit of calling you silb lol!

I am tempted to do the same next month, have the tests in a drawer just in case i get the urge but other than that just go back to basics! which should be the name of the thread! lol silb and nomore's back to basics thread! lol

hopefully not though lol


----------



## slb80

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> Hey silb! Just realised your name isnt silb its slb but hey ho lol never going to get out of the habit of calling you silb lol!
> 
> I am tempted to do the same next month, have the tests in a drawer just in case i get the urge but other than that just go back to basics! which should be the name of the thread! lol silb and nomore's back to basics thread! lol
> 
> hopefully not though lol

Lol everyone spells my name wrong anyway so used to it now, not as if Sarah is a hard name to spell ither :)

Yeah a back to basics thred :) that would be good keep us motivated and. less tempted to poas. My opks are going in the bin when I get home from work :) x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thats a girl! well my maiden name is watkins i have had the following spellings:

whatkins
whatkings
wotkins
wotkings
whotkins
whotkings
watkings
watkinson
watson

i am pretty sure there a others, i believe i had one with a g in it something like waghtkins, i used to order things over the phone a lot and never used to spell my name out, funnily enough i have more trouble with my married name hill. i am officially called mrs katie hill h.i double l, that is my name dont wear it out!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

OMG I AM SUCH A FLAKE!

we dtd the earlier and used preseed cos had a bit of a dig around lol and didnt have any ewcm every since i keep getting wet feelings down there would wipe and would see what looked like ewcm! obviously thought hmmm prob just him from earlier. well just had another dig around and - warning tmi - you know that mens juices well smell so bad it kind of induces vomitting, well had a sniff and (gonna go for some funny rhyme here) and there was no whiff!!! it is ewcm!!!! MY ewcm!!!!!!! then just now started getting a few twinges and a big glob of ewcm (going for really good imagery tonight!) sooooo i fished out the opks from the shed lol and it is basically positive!!!! YES!!! So hoping to ov later tonight or tomorrow! yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

this is the official countdown for the 2ww estimated arrival for dpo1 SUNDAY!

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Shey

Yay NOMORE! good luck girlie! hope you catch that eggie!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrats (again!) Sequeena :) I could never tire of saying it...you so deserve it girl :)

NOMORE you naughty girl leave those opks alone :trouble: AND you didnt need to poas cause you knew what your body was telling you....lesson to be learnt....listen to it more!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

ok so dare and sequeena is it just me of have those floodgates opened......gosh am excited :rofl:


----------



## Shey

Im so happy for Dare and Sequeena! love you ladies!


----------



## sequeena

I'm a bouncing bunny! I'm so happy you ladies have been with me through it all. Though today I had very bad news this has just made my year!


----------



## Shey

What's the bad news Sequeena?


----------



## sequeena

My abuser was found not guilty :( of 13 charges mind!!! Oh well, I know I told the truth and that's all that matters!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sequeena hon god works in mysterious ways and as hard as I can only imagine it is :( he has sent you a precious beautiful gift :) be so happy hon and dont let the F**ker win!

(excuse my language ladies!)


----------



## sequeena

I got my good karma at last :D and he'll get what's coming to him!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Exactly hon :thumbup: I do believe he will!

Dont let it spolit your journey to mummyhood :) enjoy every minute!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah keep them open! me, silb, dannii need to get through this month! definately definately our turns! wouldnt it be great to be able to close the thread this month with all of us graduating!!!!!!


----------



## Shey

Aww Im sorry Sequeena! he'll get whats coming to him.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ooh ooh and shey! sorry forgot you hun!

i believe in karma too hun and he will never ever forget what he is whereas you now have this wonderful new life growing inside you and a new life ahead of you whereas he will just fester and rot where he is

congratulations hun spread the baby dust to us!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Oh lots and lots of sticky baby dust for you all! :D


----------



## Shey

huh? NOMORE i think you meant Sequeena not me. Im not pregnant


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

no no i meant you! i posted earlier that me, silb, dannii etc need to get through the bfp floodgates and i missed you off they have to stay open for you too!!! - the rest of the post was about sequeena so can see the confusion

xkx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: and I thought it was only me with babybrain :lol: I wonder if you can get pre-babybrain too LMAO!


----------



## slb80

Go get that egg nomore :)

How fab if we all graduated this month, I am terrified I am going to be the only one left on this thred chatting away to myself like some crazy lady lol.

Sequeena, he will get what is coming to him. Congratulations again on your bfp xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

if thats the case then i suffer terribly from it all the time, i have to re-read everything on here or read only part of a post and get wrong end of stick, one post last night was talking about cm or something to do with down there, another person posted something about being fishy . . . my mind had a mental field day for a good few minutes . . . lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha silb thats what i worry about too! every morning will be a post from me so, ladies, how we feeling this morning . . . . . . tumbleweeds blowing past . . . . a bell chime-ing in the background . . . .silence

lol lol lol

it had best be our month! ov pains getting worse so am thinking tomorrow will be dpo1 for me! what you on now silb, feels like ages ago you ovd!


----------



## slb80

Ha ha nomore I did just that on the cm fishy thred! I have to re read all the time. 

I am 7dpo but ff says 6, I am sure it is a day out. I am trying so hard not to ss but it is almost imimpossible, I had cramping all yesterday, but my boobs are not as sore as they normally are by now so who knows!

I am having a new bathroom fitted at the moment so cleaning the crap they leave behind at the end of the day is keeping my mind off it a bit.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am hoping the whole christmas thing is going to keep me occupied over the next few weeks however there are just so many christmas cards and decorations that a person should send/put up . . . .by the end of the 2ww my house will be the one you can see from space with all the lights lol

at least i will know before christmas whether to join in the drinky pops or not! i do think next month i am going to lay off everything, i might still take the soy as it appears to be working but other than that, i will only poas opk if i think i am already oving and will use it to confirm purely for countdown to poas hpt lol! it hasnt escaped my attention that i finally got a pos opk the very first day i actually just relaxed!


----------



## slb80

I have worked out if I don't get my bfp this month, i will be ov again around christmas day so maybe a drunken christmas night will work its magic for me. Listen to me talking myself out already. I so need to chill about this now, I am just going to relax until all results are in then go from there :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw christmas conception! BUT NO no no no no no! this is our month! sod christmas conception you are going to get christmassy bfp!


----------



## Shey

Oh now I get it NOMORE lol! I wont be trying til May 2011


----------



## slb80

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> aw christmas conception! BUT NO no no no no no! this is our month! sod christmas conception you are going to get christmassy bfp!

Your right we ARE going to get christmassy bfps :) 

How are you today nomore? you think 1dpo? Hope you got that egg :D


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

well i am still getting lots of cm and a bit of cramping so just going to say tomorrow will be dpo1 will stop me fro testing too early, dpo4 isnt too early right? lol

ah shey may! didnt realise! sorry hun xkx hugs xkx

feeling good today about things, like i always do. she-demon the week before o, angel for the week after and then she-devil waiting to test lol!

going to tell dh i am ovulating today - which i am yay! - so i can get bd in tonight and still going to bd monday night! thats the one thing we have never done because of our schedules! never bd on o day and normally bd like a week after o never a couple of days afterwards! thats going to be my trick! yay!


----------



## DaretoDream

You got your positive opk right no more? Well you bd'd yesterday- do it today AND tomorrow. Because i think the opks say you can get your O day 36 hours after the test sometimes, so just to make sure you should BD until you know you def o'd. I used FF thats how i knew to stop.

and you are BOTH going to get the bfp this cycle!!! i know it!


----------



## slb80

Aw thanks dare I hope so.

Nomore go jump your man


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

he has to come back from work first!!!! he has been at work since 9 am this morning and prob wont be back until midnight tonight! but he knows and will be trying to get back earlier! 

i am defo oving today so have done yesterday, will do tonight which will be borderline on sunday lol and will bd monday night too!

will be using preseed the whole time too as i am already drying up! i get ov pains loads of ewcm and then the second the pains stop so does the cm!

we have to join dare this month silb! xkx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Never laughed so much in my life! i posted on facebook on the 1st december this little gem of a joke:

woke up this morning to find all the windows and doors open and everything gone .. . . what sort of sicko would do that to my advent calendar! 

loads of people "like it" and commented on it

my mum jst called me up really annoyed and very drunk demanding to know why i hadnt told her that i had been burgled except the advent calendar! dofus! it isnt normally very funny to have to explain jokes but my goodness! my mum! this one is going to be added to the list of things she has done lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

LMAO NOMORE.....bless your mum :dohh:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

she is always getting the wrong end of the stick lol 

when i get bfp i will be waiting a few weeks then will tell everyone via an "i am the big brother t shirt" on ds, i would bet my house she will be the last one to notice lol bless her!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: When I rang my nan I said `your going to be a great-nana again!` and she said to me `who with?` oh dear oh dear bless them!


----------



## slb80

I love that status update, one of my friends had it! Bless your mum!

Been feeling so pants today, have felt so irritated by everyone, the silly cow in work was driving me insane just by being in the same building as me ha ha, then suddenly had an overwhelming urge to cry my eyes out! My god I hate the 2ww it turns me into a crazy freak!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

it does do me too, at the moment i am in that happy stage where i know that there is no point testing and just happy that i ovd etc etc, give me a week!

ha ha i thought it was really obviously a joke lol! i said to her were you not a bit curious as to why people were "liking" my status? lol


----------



## TTCandWaiting

Hi, guys. I have read the previous posts and have felt all of the excitement and pain for everyone telling their story. 

I have been off BC for a year and a half and have been actively trying to concieve for about a year. This is my first month using PreSeed. I have seen so many sucess stories and hope that I can be one of them soon. 

I was on Clomid for 4 cycles and received a BFP on my 4 cycle that ended in a MC. 

This is my second month on Femara and an Ovidrel trigger shot to time ovulation. I have also thrown PreSeed in the mix for better luck. 

I try not to talk about TTC too much because I dont want it to consume me - but guess what... internally I am consumed with TTC. 
Thank you all for being there for everyone and sharing your feelings. I never realized how much this helps to just get a little off my chest and hear that I am not going through this alone. 

I pray that we all receive BFPs soon. I am in the dreaded 2ww. I am 3/4 dpo and am wishing for the best. 

Thanks, again, for listening.


----------



## sequeena

Good luck ttcandwaiting :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw hun welcome, i always abbreviate ppls names on here so tonight matthewm you are going to be . . . . . t&w!!!!! welcome t&w! (soon to be shortened to tnw for ease of typing lol) 

bless you hun i am the same i never wanted to be one of those women that all she can think about is ttc and badgers the poor old husband to drop his shorts on command but i have somehow morphed into what i like to call ninja obsessive!

welcome, i used preseed the last two cycles and havent caught - first one doesnt count as we went away a couple of days before ov but for the sake of the next sentance it will - i am hoping for third month lucky on it!

good luck hun, post on here how ever much you want,i feel somedays that this is my own personal journal lol lol lol welcome again!


----------



## molly85

Girls the involuntry need to crydon't end with the TWW lol right pain when your driving.
Heya TCCandWaiting. These girls areare great and there is a grduate thread for when you get your :bfp:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Welcome TTCandWaiting.....I`m also one of our grads like Molly but welcome to our TTC thread....us ladies stick around to support our TTC ladies we want you all with us :)


----------



## slb80

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> aw hun welcome, i always abbreviate ppls names on here so tonight matthewm you are going to be . . . . . t&w!!!!! welcome t&w! (soon to be shortened to tnw for ease of typing lol

Or in my case managed to lengthen the abbreviation lol

welcome ttc and waiting :) so good to see a new person on here, we have had a lot of ladies graduate and our numbers are falling, feel free to post and chat about anything you want :) xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha silb lol! 

i feel really really really bad

to start from the beginning i spent a couple oh hours doing our rota to enable plenty of bd
i have stayed up ti the wee hours of the morning waiting for dh to come home from work to bd
one day he fell asleep at 9pm 
we only bd once during fertile time despite having the opportunity to bd everyday if we wanted to

so last night dh comes home at midnight and goes give me half an hour to just wind down, fair enough, 1.30 am i wake up and end up being really rude to dh! i think i said the following

its how early! you are kidding me! hun i am so pissed off right now
why
you realise how hard it was to organise this week so that we can bd and because i didnt want to force you we have only bd once this week
it only takes once
if you are lucky, we are 9 months away from what would be classed as lucky
oh so how many times should we have bd
like at least 4 times this week!
oh, well i am up for it now if you are
no i am fecking pist off and in a right bad mood and incredibly chuffing tired
oh, we can try in the morning
yeah right i am up in 5 hours you are seriously thinking you can even keep your eyes open at the time let alone bd
er

with that i stormed upstairs because i didnt want to upset him further by him seeing me crying

he was soooo pist with me and all i could think was how guilty i had felt being horrible but i just couldnt believe that we hadnt bd again

i feel even worse this morning when he set his alarm, woke up, bd'd me and then said do you think we have bd enough now (not sarcastically but in that little lost boy voice men do sometimes) 

soooooo . . . . lamb dinner for my dh tomorrow night to apologize, argh i was so tired that i couldnt stop myself talking and talking and getting angry with the situation, i just was so made at the thought of another month wasted, another bfn, another month having to ttc . . . . . . 

lamb dinner and massage will right any wrong doing but cant help but feel guilty, especially when i know what i was saying was actually true . . . .god i hate this ttc side of me sometimes

on a lighter note i am going to put tomorrow as dpo1 as i have still been having cramps and an almost pos opk today, i wonder if i ovd twice due to taking clomid 1-5 this month . . . . . . if i did at least there were more targets!

grrrrr


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:( oh hon :hugs:

Sorry please dont get me but you just never know your DH might be right.....it does only take once we are living proof of that one :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know thing is the last three months we have "only done it once" in proper fertile time because of work and we didnt catch . . . 

i think i was just uber uber tired from staying up all week to see him when i was so tired anyway and then just the thought of another bfn and having to do this all over again when we had plenty of opportunity to really go for it this month just really really boiled me over . . . . 

i feel more guilty now than anything though . . . nothing a lamb dinner wont sort out though lol! oh oh or beef!!!! with home made yorkies! hmmmm google good yorkie recipes!!! oh i want them now!

i am still getting ewcm so am getting really excited thinking that i may have released more than one egg, my mind runs away with me so quickly once i know i have ovd, last night i was all bfn bfn now i am thinking twins! goodness someone slip a sleeping pill in my cocoa please lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: bless you hon.....:hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks madly . . . fyi found a really good looking recipe . . . . .hmmm practise run tonight . . . hmmmmmmm yummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DaretoDream

Oh no more i'm so sorry hun you didn't get in there more- but you did it the night of the + opk right? That's really good!!!

OH and the advent calendar and your mom made me laugh quite hard!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha i called her today and was like were you drunk when you asked me that - nope!

oh well bless her

well i think i ovd either yesterday or today (or both due to soy cd1-5 twins scary lol) so if yesterday we bd the day before and the day after and if i ov today then we bd 2 days before and the of . . . .fingers crossed for me i think im gonna need it! lol

rroad testing yorkies as we speak yum yum! never made them before so this could be a very interesting dinner lol!


----------



## Danniii

Aww, NoMore! What a roller-coaster catch-up read! I'm sorry you seem a bit TTC-crazy! The facebook status thing with your mum did make me laugh though! 
This evening I've been super snappy with poor DH, and I suspect that it's not because my Sunday flew by too quick, or our kitchen is too small, or dinner wasn't going perfectly but probably more to do with all this TTC. Gets to us all sometimes.
Meanwhile Congratulations Sequeena!!! Woohoo!!!
And welcome to TTCandWaiting, I hope you find comfort and support here like the rest of us do.
Lovely to hear from you grads too!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am not dealing too well this month, last month i had massive pma, this month its grrrrrrrrrr why isnt everything going right and last night was the last straw lol, nothing i can really do about this cycle now so no point crying over it i just ordered 4 books to read over the next couple of weeks to give me something to do lol 

i think i have had enough ttc malarky i think next month i am only going to do opks when i genuinely think i am oving just to confirm it other than that i am just going to bd, i need a break from this quite clearly lol


----------



## Danniii

I know what you mean NoMore. I've ditched the OPKs, not bothered temping once this month, didn't even know what CD i was until just now, and not sure if I've ovulated or what. Just trying to BD every other day, and that's about it to be honest. I'm just tired of thinking about it and hoping and dreaming. Got to enjoy our lives as they are now, otherwise we're going to waste them looking into the future. Sorry, guess I don't have much PMA at the moment either! I think keeping busy is the key. Just ordered a new magazine subscription, and starting to get all organised and excited about Xmas.
Sending you some hugs though. Hope you're feeling better about it soon. Knowing there's not much more you can do this month helps. (Though I'm secretly hoping of course that it'll just creep up on us all when we're not looking!! Sort of like the Weeping Angels in Dr Who... though no where near as scary!!)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

im the same hun, i feel like i have wasted the majority of the year wishing it was two weeks into the future. its ds birthday on the 14th, then its christmas time, then in january/february time dh is going to either be forcibly relocated or will (hopefully) get a brand new job, i think the distraction of all that happening will be enough in january

i suppose i have low pma too, just cant see a light at the end of the tunnel at this stage . ...... time to lift myself up and get on with it i think xkx


----------



## Danniii

Me too. Don't worry though hun, we're so lucky to have wonderful families already. It will happen for us both. Sweet Dreams for now, and let's get into the magic of Christmastime!!
xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Ha ha i just got into the magic of christmas time by passing the buck for christmas dinner at mine! lol having a bit of a quiet christmas this year, normally its round mine because i have the biggest place but this year there will only be 5 of us plus ds who is 2 so this year methinks i will just relax! and you know what if i dont get my bfp i will be relaxing ALOT if you get my drift lol lol lol - will prob still kick my mum out her kitchen though, i am a wee bit of a control freak, mum likes to cook sensible portions whereas christmas is all about the unsensible! i want to be so full i cant move yesssssssssss!

made some yorkshire pudding for the first time yesterday! went so well i am going to make it for dh tonight! will prob go wrong this time lol

trying my hardest to just forget ttc and testing and bfns and / or bfps time to enjoy christmas! at least i dont have to spring clean my house ready for the big day now lol lol lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

omg i am still cramping and still have lots of cm! what is going on! 

told dh i was going to make him a nice dinner to apologize for my wee little outburst the other night, got all psyched up for some lamb yum and now he wants steak! what a guilty person will do to make the injured party feel better - especially as i feel like i should still bd tonight due to cramping and cm?!?!?!? hmmmmm

how is everyone else doing today?


----------



## slb80

Hi hun, I have had such a pants day and am in a vile mood because of it! and now to top it off df is having a paddy and sulk, and has took off having some alone time accusing me of not loving him! god i am so bleeping angry!! I have screamed and cried and now I just feel mad esp as his fb profile is basicly saying the only person who loves him is his dog, he is behaving like a child and I have no idea what has brought it on grrrrr men!


----------



## TTCandWaiting

I wish that I could be brave and give up the constant thoughts TTC and counting the days down. I am 1 week into my 2ww. Next Monday is when I am supposed to have AF. 
Nomore - I know what you mean about always wishing it was two weeks later. We wait two weeks for OV then we wait two weeks for AF/No AF. 
Hopefully this month will work for all of us so we dont have to go crazy anymore!!! :wacko: 

It is good to hear that I am not alone with my thoughts!! 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i have been really really struggling today, i actually feel a little bit depressed, not in general but in relation to ttc, i am really really going to take a break next month from being so obsessive about it, it is not doing me any good.

haha i had to cook steak and shrimp for dinner tonight as a way of apology to my dh! thankfully my dh is really really understanding and bless him said that next month dont worry about hinting about being fertile just to tell him because he thought this week was my fertile week, he even asked if we bd tonight would it help bless him i am 1/2 dpo today so prob not lol bless him though

got quite an empty week this week which is only allowing me to allow negative ttc thoughts to fester in my head . . . . . . . 

stomach has been cramping quite badly tonight, tried to find one of my more well hidden opks to double check but couldnt find any lol!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

well well well the hormones have stepped aside to some more happy ones i think, i am actually feeling fairly happy today! really have had enough of all these mood swings! 

how you doing today silb? and how are you doing tnw?


----------



## DaretoDream

Woo hoo no more love to hear that. Baby dust to you all, i want you to join me in the grads section!!! :dust:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am just trying to remain as positive as possible if i start thinking about things then i get all pessimmistic again lol

i want to be in grads so much! 9months is long enough! lol


----------



## slb80

Hey nomore, so glad you are feeling more positive.

I am feeling a lot less of a crazy maniac today thankfully, I am sure df was struggling to cope woth me this month. Think I am getting another cold I have got a banging head but at least I am in a better mood. I am 10 or 11dpo and so want to poas but just dont think I can bear another bfn, might just hang on and see if the witch gets me. 
Just called for my blood results and all is normal so just need to wait for this flipping SA kit to come now, they won't investigate any further now until DF has done that so kind of in limo but fx it is the start of some positive news.

Hopefully we will graduate this month nomore.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

you see with me i can have all the bfns in the world and seeing them doesnt make me sad because i just think well i might have tested too early, but that comes with being a poas hpt addict! lol lol lol

this will be our month!


----------



## TTCandWaiting

I dont know if it is hormones or just being depressed because of TTC. Ugh... Nomore... I think that I am feeling the same way you felt a few days ago. I just feel so down and asking myself stupid questions - like - "why is this happening" and "why is it so hard". Hopefully, my days will get better too. 
Sigh...


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i think i am just the worlds most impatient person! for example if i get a slight whiff of someone wanting to know what i got them for christmas i just ruddy well tell them because i want to see the look on their faces NOW! lol so 9 months ttc is well trying my patience!

the last few days i felt so humpf blah grrr and really struggled to pick myself up 

hope you are feeling better about things soon xkx


----------



## slb80

Well I have a feeling af is going to show, my temps are starting to slowly dip and getting cramps, af is due in 2 or 3 days :( I feel rubbish today :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw silb no! didnt dare think she was out a couple of weeks ago and now look at her!! i know i have tell tale signs of af too but please dont give up the pma until she shows if she does!

i have my fingers, arms, toes, legs all crossed for you!!!!


----------



## slb80

Will try and stay positive, I find these last few days so hard :( I can not put into works how I am feeling right now, I am starting to think I will never be someones mum :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw silb you will be a mummy i have a feeling i will be the only one left on this thread! i get exactly the same as you, the last few days before af is due i just feel deflated, unsucessful and really rubbish about the whole thing

i am hoping to be caught by surprise this month and got my fingers crossed that you will be too! xkx


----------



## slb80

Thanks nomore, It breaks my heart to think it might never happen for us.

Just done a google search to see if room temp effects bbt and it seems it does, well the last 2 mornings I have woken up freezing cold and shivering so maybe that has caused my temps to start to dip. Heres hoping anyway.

I do hope we get our bfps soon xx


----------



## DaretoDream

Guys i totally thought i was out. Even when i got that bfp. My temps were irregular- from the beginning of the cycle. (i still have the chart link in the siggy if you wanna look) and they dipped TWICE before af was due.

I had cramps as if af was coming, and i had no confidence at all. From the beginning i thought i was out.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

there you go silb! i dont bother temping for the reason that half the time my dh switches the heating on and half the time i have the window open lol! we are not out yet, been getting some cramps the last few days which are sitll going on now but nothing else really, any other symptoms i have i can place with being tired from work lol xkx


----------



## slb80

Thanks dare, funny I remember telling you that you were not out with a temp dip and heres me getting upset about mine!

Think I am going to ditch everything next month and try and relax, no temping no opk, just listening to my body and dtd every other day


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

snap silb, that my plan for next month, i will opk though if i GENUINELY think i am ovulating other than that just going to bd as much as we can xkx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

slb dont believe that temmp dip :nope: Dare is proof its not to be trusted :thumbup:


----------



## slb80

Nomore I have pretty much run out of ic opk so i wont be ordering anymore and the same with the ic hpt, I am trying to cure my poas addiction. 

Madly hope the dip is wrong fx.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hon I have read about so many Ladies thinking they were `out` cause of a dip and they got :bfp: So I wouldnt trust the dip really I wouldnt :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am literally just going to use mine to confirm ov on the day i think it is going to happen, i get very tell tale signs of ov. i keep getting stressed out the days leading to ov with all the weird "patterns" i get on them prior to ov. next month it will all be about relaxing, dtd as often as we can and just generally looking after myself.

been getting a few pinching feelings today and feel knackard but thats nothing really out the ordinary lol xkx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORE can I ask if you ov on the same cd each month and if so how long has this been a pattern for you?


----------



## molly85

anyone want a weird chart look at mine, never did figure out it worked so your not out til the fat lady arrives


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:thumbup: Molly


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

nope not the same day i would looooooooooooooove that! no opks would be sooo good

i have ovd the last 5 months:

18
19
23
18 soy cd4-8
17 soy cd1-5

i dont think i am ever going to ov earlier than cd 17 but whilst i am still experimenting with the soy i would hate to not have a slight warning if i am going to ov earlier than that

at the very least i know roughly the 9 days i should bd on. next month the plan is:

bd:

cd10, 12, 14, 16, 18, 20 perhaps 22 as well hmmmmm the more i think about it the more i think DO i need to risk falling into my hideous opk trap another month hmmmmm NOPE

SCRATCH THAT LADIES THE OPKS ARE BEING SHELVED COMPLETELY NEXT MONTH


----------



## molly85

have you seen my crazyness.
Droppedthe OPK's, HPT's and vitamins that month and OH was away until the nightr before our first BD session def thought we were out.even joked with a friend about it as shes a mnth ahead of me


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mmmmmm I just wondered if you ov roughly around the same time but I see theres about 6days from earliest to latest althought seems fairly consistant whilst on soy....are you using soy this cycle too? I just thought that a BD plan may be all you need if ov is pretty much confirmed :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah you see Molly we did pretty much the same....DH ditched his vits and I only took my multi vit only really for the folic acid....I gave my opks to a lady on here, I posted them off to her and also gave away my thermometer too.....I was devastated after :angel: so :sex: was totally not on my mind and we :sex: once near OV and then I wasnt sure it was close and literally a day or two before :bfp: so once near the window so it really is true what they say....`it only takes one!`


----------



## sequeena

I ditched everything because I was meant to go on birth control but never got round to it because I got my court date.

Started taking folic again as soon as I found out though x

We only dtd the once too and I think it was exactly the day I ov'd... not sure.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw see i am hoping in a few weeks to be able to say the same thing ie plan a being bd and thats it, will take the soy still as wouldnt want to stop and end up oving cd23 or anything stupid lol but other than that i am done! lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

We bd on what was apparently ov day too although as I said I wasnt sure I did ov/or was even guna after :angel: But if my scan EDD is correct then working out OV is exactly the day we bd :wacko: MENTAL! Still not convinced my scan EDD is right though!


----------



## slb80

Well ladies i have been inspired, if af arrives over the next few days I am ditching everything except my multi vit and just going for it. I seem to always ov between cd 12 and 14 so dtd every other day from cd 8 should cover all bases. Hopefully there will be no need tho with the bfp flood gates opening again :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: slb :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

back to basics silb! back to basics!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im being inseminated tonight! oooh the joys of TTC lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wohoo you go girl!!! got my fingers crossed for you hun! xkx


----------



## molly85

damn who'd have thought having sex would get ya PG? lol Jump that man


----------



## xMissxZoiex

No i am acctually being inseminated :haha: With the syringe and everything, No sex for me tonight my poor DF is making love to a specimen jar :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol saves on the romance and fiddling about, hope it works for you. lol might try a syringe next time since he does nights lol


----------



## slb80

Good luck miss zoie xx

I am going to have to get df to hide my thermometer, going to be so hard to give it up. I just keep thinking 12 months doing the basics didn't work! Sod it I am just going to enjoy christmas and forget ttc and enjoy plenty of :wine: if the witch does show her face. I am sure she will another dip today and I was lovely and warm, only just above my coverline now. Oh well heres to getting pissed at christmas :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw silb BUT i am loving the new year new plan! i will be testing on my ds birthday next week (cd10 but still lol) we are at least lucky even if we do get af because i would be so peed off if i had not ate and been merry over christmas for nothing, at least we find out before christmas day! xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

no more? you're testing on cd10? what? So confused.


10 dpo you mean? 


SLB rooting for you that the dip doesn't mean anything. :)

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## slb80

Thanks dare but af is here, LP is getting shorter every month, only 11 days this time

I am so upset right now :( guess thats me moving onto cycle 7.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah sorry dpo 10 lol lol i need sleep!

silb you are not out yet hun! you could be very surprised in the next couple of days! xkx


----------



## slb80

Nomore af has arrived :(


----------



## mamadonna

:hugs:slb


----------



## molly85

Awwnoooo, Party time this CHristmas then Hugs


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: slb :( but I think your plan for Christmas/New Year sounds great hon :thumbup: may just be the break you need :winkwink:

GL MissZoie :wohoo:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you Madly!

CD16
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5289/5246896747_77da276d35.jpg

4 days early! :happydance:
Going to do another OPK in a min

Lets hope i catch that eggy​


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! i missed the most important part of your post! hun i am so sorry! i was so rooting for you hun i hope you are as ok as you can be! 

i keep forgetting who is and who isnt on soy you arent are you? i have read it increases lp because it increases progesterone, i could be wrong so dont quote me but a simple google search may help?

at least you can eat drink and be merry over christmas. lots of events to distract you from ttc in the next few weeks - thats what i think will help me through the next month, genuinely distracted

nothing new to report over this way except my increasing pessimism xkx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Tonights OPK strip is still negative. I think im going to listen to my monitor tho

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5247/5247798100_a95d7efe4f.jpg


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thats what my opks look like as little as few hours before i get a pos maximum the day before (well normally this month was a bust with the opks lol)

i would defo be bding now and for the next few days that opk is not that far off at all it may be that this is as dark as you will see it like some women do, defo go by the monitor!

good luck hun 

xkx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks hun, Im going to be doing AI tonight! We will get those swimmers were they need to go! x


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies.. can i join in... :blush: me and oh have been ttc for 18 months now.. but after another mc were taking it abit more seriously and im starting to temp this cycle and treatment.. im hoping this cycle works and would love to chat with others ttc :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Welcome Redrose!

So sorry for your MC xx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks.. its my 3rd one... so im well and truely ready for a sticky bean..

anyone else temping?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry huni!

I try to temp but im really rubbish at remembering to do it before i get up


----------



## RedRose19

lol i was too i now have an alarm with a reminder on my phone lol otherwise id forget :rofl:


----------



## DaretoDream

slb i'm so sorry love. I was really rooting for you. well, i'll just keep rooting for you this cycle! No More when are you testing again? My brain has shut down.


----------



## slb80

Welcome redrose, so sorry about your mc :(

I have been temping but I am having a relaxed month this month, not temping no opk just lots of :sex: might go back to it the month after if still no bfp.
Today has been the first day not temping and for me it felt strange not to do it, just have gotten into the habit of it.

Nomore not been taking soy, have been scared of it messing up ov with me oing between cd 12 and 14. will do a bit of reading on it x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am going to test on the 14th

and then the 15th

and 16th

17th

af due 17th lol lol lol lol lol

yeah look into it silb, i know other things help with lp like progesterone cream, b6 vits but to be honest i dont really know much about them xkx

welcome to our thread rednose! what cd you on? xkx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Welcome Redrose :wave:

So Sorry to hear about your little :angel:`s :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks for the welcome ladies :hugs: today is cd 2.. though its very light still.. :wacko: not sure why its being like that :wacko:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

HUMPF not even wrapping all the presents is making me feel good :( dont know what to think

how frequent is frequent urination and is it seriously possible at 6dpo? i need to wee like every hour. defo have not got a uti, i have had loads in the past and always get a lot of pain and funny wee with them and this time nothing. part of me really hopes this is it the other part of me realises that every single month i think i am having good symptoms and obviously wasnt pregnant!

argh! roll on tuesday lol xkx


----------



## slb80

Aw nomore I am counting on you getting that bfp for christmas :) at lease one of us can get away with a cheep stick in a box for a gift lol.

Decided against the soy, I am worried it will mess up my cycle as I am fairly regular. I just want the sa kit to hurry up, I was hoping we would have the results by christmas, not looking likely now is it. I just want to know what I am dealing with. Poor df is convinced it is him :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bless him! at least he doesnt seem to be burying his head in the sand and is getting tested to rule himself out and hey if he has a slight problem it can be fixed! even simple zinc tablets and a good diet can help those little guys! 

to be honest though hun i think you are both going to be a ok!

i am convinced all of our problem is simply timing and not bding enough but now our other supervisor just quit we are going to see each other even less! oh well already thinking this cycle is a bust and the next cycle but maybe once work gets less busy in january we might stand half a chance . . . . . . am seriously thinking going full ntnp even not planning any sort of bding . . . . . it is taking over my life 

i am sat here wrapping presents and all i can think about is ttc and how this month is prob not our month, how next month is going to be near impossible .. . . . . it is bringing me down and i just dont think it is good for me anymore . . . . i know my fertile week, i know roughly when i am going to ov .. . . . . . .


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

i was just getting into the christmas spirit when this happened:

ah i know what i will do i will buy loads of batteries
wait till ds is asleep
build and battery-ize all his toys
wrap them
all prepared and ready to play with christmas day
receipt says AA
code say AA
battery size i was given and very quickly shoved into a bag so i didnt realise until i got home
AAA


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr bahumbug!


----------



## DaretoDream

OHHH nooo nomore! that's awful!!!!! ahhh turds! 


Like the idea though of getting everything ready!!! How old is your ds again? 


And ladies, it'll come for you soon. That bfp fairy. I'm so sorry nothing as of yet, but it'll be here!!!

And i can't wait til you test nomore!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

He is 2 next week! too young to really understand but he is a pro at getting into all the presents!

Swapped the batteries was worried they were going to charge me for one of the boxes that i had opened but katie is very clever with the celotape! lol

so i am finally done christmas shopping so now i can just enjoy myself, still think af is going to show but thats not for another week and should be over for all the festivities so . . . . no reason to be sad really


----------



## slb80

You are so organised to have done all your shopping, I have only got 1 prezzy, going to try and get the rest over the weekend. I haven't even got my tree up. DF wants a real tree this year but we have a lovely artificial tree upstairs, I don't see the point in buying one if we have a perfectly good one already. Think he is just excited because it is our first christmas in our new house.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha its only all done because the last three 2ww i have been doing a spot of retail therapy lol lol the only thing was i oculdnt afford to buy stuff for myself so thought hmmm spread the cost of christmas lol lol lol thats my story and that is what i am sticking to lol lol lol

argh just argh! i am semi happy, much happier then i ever am the week before i o, as with that week i am just petrified of missing the egg or not even ovulating! it is actually a phobia of mine: 

misaegaphobia (miss-a-egg-a-phobia lol lol lol)
noovulatinobia (no-ovulatin-obia lol lol lol)

symptoms include furiously peeing on opk sticks and attempting to see some sort of colour progression, screaming, shouting, claiming that you are not going to ovulate. only cure, 1x positive opk, symptoms disappear instantly

lol lol lol lol

ha ha


----------



## DaretoDream

HA I think i had those phobias too!!! i was a nut before the pos opk. It was madness!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ah . . . . so it just so happens that my frequent weeing WAS down to a water infection waiting to happen, glugging down water and cranberry juice as we speak, hopefully it wont develop!

took a test today 8dpdo lol of course bfn but i got all excited because i was looking at it and it was a really obvious line, it wasnt until i looked closer that it was a mark on the test lol lol lol silly me! :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no sorry about the UTI NOMORE hon :( nasty little blighters :trouble:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

dont i know it! never had one without the pain before and yesterday got stuck in traffic had to wait for like an hour to get home and pee. if i have one brewing then something really simple as that will just set it off fully. its a lot better than this morning i was in constant pain but now not too bad, hopefully by tomorrow night will be much much better! xkx

keep looking at that hpt i did and was starting to convice myself that apart from the mark that there was something there, suddenly i went NO not this AGAIN so took inspiration from men behaving badly episode where they go camping and dorothy puts tomato ketchup all over garys cigarettes (love that show!) that did the trick!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: bless you hon :hugs:

No I never suffer from them and had two a few weeks ago in space of three weeks :wacko: I ended up hardly been able to walk :( I had no clue and put it down to SPD and the weight of babe cause I had similar issues with Oliver...I thought hey another little heavy monkey :lol: until dr dipstick my urine and diagnosed me with a UTI...so of course the second time it started I just bloody knew....not nice at all :nope:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

the last one i had was very nasty, i couldnt walk and dh was like right get yourself to docs whilst i am at work and i was just like no not happening i cant drive like this but there is no way i can wait until tomorrow to go it was awful! the worst one ever, and it came all of a sudden! 

they are the worst non life threatening thing ever! so horrible!

keep think aw its my ds's birthday on tuesday but that is also your scan date! you going to find out if you are having a charlie or a charlotte?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh yes we are hon :lol: AND I CANT BLOODY WAIT :rofl:

Charlie Aine (although christen and registered Charlotte Aine!) :pink:
Charlie William :blue:


We decided at long last intime for our scan too which was the agreement with DH in order to find out babys gender :)

:wohoo: double celebration as its your DS birthday :cake:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yay! my dh doesnt want to know, thats fine by me cos i am still going to know lol! i wont even let him change his mind on that, i have it all planned, we will have a 4d scan done and ask the nurse (or whatever . . . . sonographer!) to tell only me, i just know that if i said to an nhs nurse i may get one that will conform and another one that will go yep thats a boy/girl and spoil it lol

i am so hoping for my bfp this month, i got 2 special presents for dh for christmas, one is a wallet from our ds and a card saying sorry i broke the old one and i got a pair of cufflinks and going to write hello daddy, hopefully i wont inherit mummys breaking and clumsy gene like leo did! enjoy the new cufflinks (mummy told me she was sorry for breaking the old ones) and i will see you in 8 months!

that would be sooooooo good!


no kate dont get your hopes up no dont do it! ohhhhhh!


----------



## slb80

I used to get bad UTI oh the pain!! Hope you are starting to feel better soon.

I am hoping more than anything that you get you + and you get to write your card for the cufflinks. What a lovely idea. 

Had a good weekend got all my shopping done, and picked my tree. DF got his own way and got a real one, and I do like it :) 

I am hoping the builders will be done tomorrow, I just want to get the bathroom sorted now before christmas and we are now already running 3 days over, they think they will be done tomorrow but i have heard that before!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw thanks silb! such a good idea isnt it although i suppose i could do it anytime of the year lol

i am in so much pain, just trying to get through to 3pm until i can get into the drop in clinic, my surgery literally just changed its policy, last week i could have called and got a same day appointment now my best bet is drop in clinic but when you are continuously dying for a wee i am not really looking forward to sitting there for ages waiting lol

on another note, you know people say they get yellow tinged cm, weeeeell i got some today but i think i know why it was yellow i had another tiny glob of ewcm with a streak of blood in it and nex to it was this illusive yellow cm, so of course had a play on the tissue paper (lol and gross all at the same time) and when mixed a little the blood ewcm turned to yellowy cm

hoping it is a good sign, i am 8 dpo today so perhaps a little early for af to hint at her arrival and me and dh have been working splits the last 5 days so have not had sex so it wouldnt be that either otherwise the blood would have been brown. never had this before so part of me is starting to get very very excited the other part is saying hmmm could be early af

oh well if it is implantation then i know there is no point testing over the next couple of days . . . not that peeing every two hours in the night allows for an actual first morning urine anyway lol

should prob tell doc that we are trying should i so they dont give me the full wack anti-bios . . . but those ones are sooooooo good!


----------



## slb80

That is sounding good nomore, I hope this is it for you :) EEKKKK I would be sooooo excited it i found that when I went tot he loo xxx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am trying to make myself think it is just a preview of af lol (but 8dpo would be far too early for that wouldnt it?!?!)

i saw it on the tissue and was like huh! its yellow! and whats that??? its ewcm with dash of blood! this could be the upside to being sat on the loo all morning weeing! i might have missed it! - the pessimistic side of me is saying yeah well you could have missed it every month and this is normal for you . . . . . 

oh well at least i have an actual excuse for not drinking at my sons birthday meal round my mums tomorrow and could always extend it to over christmas if i do get bfp lol - especially if i pop a pill in front of everyone! no on ewould question it in a weeks time! he he evil laugh he he

i feel really bad talking about my ewcm blood when you are having af silb, you ok you got any different plans this month or are you sticking with the back to basics - that defo what i am going to do if i get af. just going to attempt to bd every other day for 10 days, thats only 5 bd sessions that cant be that hard to achieve! can it? lol


----------



## slb80

ah dont feel bad nomore, i am counting on you getting that bfp for christmas, just dont leave me here wittering on to myself when you do lol

Yep still doing the back to basics, only using ff to keep a track on what cd i am on still no temping, no opk, no early testing hpt. I know roughly when i o so just going to go with it and enjoy christmas. It will between the 20th and the 23rd with af arriving early this month. I am still going to have a drink over christmas and in the first part of the 2ww, af will be due around the 3rd of Jan so won't drink for newyear but I dont think we are going out anyway, and hopefully I will get a new year BFP :) 

DF was at the doctors today, he has done his back in bless him, not stopping the BD tho lol anyway he asked about his sa kit as it still isnt here and they have only just wrote the letter!! Gp said it might not come until the new year and if it does come early not to do the test until the new year with all the closing times over christmas. Was hoping we would have all results by new year so we can just carry on knowing everything is fine or at least know what we are dealing with!


----------



## DaretoDream

hey ladies stopping by to see how you are today. Hope af leaves you soon slb, and no more, i'm rooting for you.

Have to say ladies, today, i feel like absolute crap. I am MISERABLE but i have to go into work or the one girl will be all alone. And, i can't do that. The other one will come in at some point in the am, so i will leave then. I can't be there like this all day. No way.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw thanks silb and dare! i am rooting for me too but i am still being pessimisstic old me! lol

if that small blood streak and ewcm was implantation bleeding then i can totally see how people miss it, oh god i really hope that it was and this is IT 9 months is long enough to wait lol, i am actually really scared to test now! there is a flicker of hope that this is it


----------



## gilz82

Fx'd this is the month for you nomore!

Loads of :dust: for everyone else waiting to test or for af to go away.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks gilz!

forgot to ask, dare why you miserable today hun everything ok?xkx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: NOMORE I cant help but get a ickle excited :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know me to (shhhh dont tell anyone!)


----------



## slb80

I feel a excited for you too, my god I would be poas every morning from now on lol

I so hope this is it for you x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORE hon I had something similar about 4days (I think this was when it was!)before I got that vvvvvfaint :bfp: I never had IB with Oliver and having just had m/c I didnt think anything of it straight away until I saw a post on here and lady got her :bfp: mine was like a little scab in mucus (sorry tmi!) but once I got the faint :bfp: I was like `oh yeah` IB :dohh:


----------



## gilz82

I had IB too although mine was slightly different. Mine was more like pink cm for a few hours. I was actually convinced the witch was coming early and that I was out for the month. That was 7 or 8 dpo. Got my :bfp: 10 dpo of a 12 day LP


----------



## molly85

I didn't get one sadly i had that weird hunch thing


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: Molly I had that too the `hunch` however I wasnt convinced :dohh: 

In fact I nearly broke my neck when I tripped over my pants after I poahpt and it came up with the vvvvfaint :bfp: :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol it was like a it can't happen this month but summit was different I'd walked miles at a steam ralley and gone off pork pies not had one since. did the HPT outta habbit as I had a few. then was rather vacant getting matt to watch it change


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw getting really excited now - mucus with blood scab is a very good - and nasty - description! thats exactly how it looked! 

i didnt have ib with ds but had terrible cramps! i am cramping a little bit but not alot really, still got pain from uti so its kind of masking things

i am not going to get my hopes up no no no no no ok a little but not much more than that


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hon as I say I never gave it a second thought and put it down to m/c iykwim but now I know differently................ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I really hope this is it NOMORE eekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!


----------



## mamadonna

i hope this is it for you nomore its sounding really hopeful


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks so much ladies, just want to stand in the middle of the room and do a wee bit of an impression of leisel from sound of music after that nazi postman boy whats his name - rolf? after he kisses her like

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyay!

havent told dh yet about it because would hate to say that is the first actual really good sign ever because if i am wrong or its not meant to be he will be distraught - also want to tell him christmas day! if i am! 

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyay!


----------



## molly85

lol we are a pain aren't we.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

no not at all! i love that everyone gets excited for eachother on here lol because not so secretly i am desperately excited about it too!

its the one thing really that cant really be attributed to anything else

af is too far away
we have dtd for days so wouldnt be from that

i always have "symptoms" like tired, sick, bloated, a little crampy, not being able to sleep, cold symptoms, hunger, not hunger, all of which can be put down to other things but a little bit of red blood in ewcm . . . . . i am fairly dry down there as well whereas the last few months by now i would be really really wet . . . .hmmmmmmmm fx fx fx fx


----------



## molly85

ohh dry sounds good to. i think i dried up then POAS then the flood gates opened lol
Tierdness was deffinatly on the list. Not been hungry since august.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyay!

actually i think thats how i will eventually announce my illusive bfp if i ever get it lol!

you'll all wake up one morning whether its next week, next month or in 6 months and just see eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyay and you'll know lol xkx


----------



## molly85

lol, I can't remember how i did mine lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I was like `wtf!` whilst trying to pull my knickers and kegs up with one hand whilst trying to scrutise the test holding it up to the window light with the other hand.... no wonder I fell over and nearly broke my flipping neck :rofl:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha ha madly that image is comedy gold!


----------



## slb80

Oh nomore I so so so hope this is it, when are you testing? keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha tested at 3.30 this morning lol! it was of course bfn and expected it to be, had only had 4 hours sleep by the time i needed to wee (stupid infection) and it was so diluted from all the water i almost didnt bother (almost lol) 

totally testing daily like i normally do but this month i am putting ketchup all over them and chucking them in the bin so i dont spend all day staring at them, i was like bfn - ketchup - bin this morning lol! 

i drive myself crazy not testing! lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies.....wanted to give you a little update :)

We are Team :blue:


----------



## slb80

Aw madly a little boy congrats hun :)

Nomore I don't blame you dousing your tests in ketchup I would keep going back to them! How are you feeling today? infection getting any better? I feel for you there is nothing like a uti :(

Well DF has decided it was about time we booked our wedding, he wants to get married within a year so time to get organising! God knows what we are going to do, I wanted to just take off and do it and then throw a party afterwards but our families would kill us. I have a beautiful venue but having worked out just our families numbers it is looking unlikely we can afford it :( we have 80 with just our immediate family! Looking like it is going to be a small registry office wedding with a big knees up afterwards for all friends and family so we can shop around for catering. It think with all our friends we are looking numbers of 150 possibility more! crikey thats a lot!! and we want to do it within a year! obviously if I do get my bfp it will get postponed.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i had my wedding at our registry office luckily it was a really nice one it was an elizabethen manor house! so look around your area and see which ones are nicer! you dont HAVE to get married at your local one but you do have to register intent there. 


we then had our reception at a small independant hotel so was really cheap to hire the room, £500, and the food was amazing, they are trying to get michelin status but havent got there yet so we had an ex gordon ramsay chef tailor make our menu for us £25 a head and there was shed loads of food!

we had 75 guests (like you immediate family lol) and the total came for everything to £6000 the most expensive thing wwas the photographer 1250 but he had slashed his rates from 3000 because of the recession!

also because of the recession loads of people have cancelled their weddings and if you find a place which has had cancelations you just pay the difference that the other couple didnt pay, one of my friends paid £3000 for a £10000 wedding - i dont think i could have someone else wedding but it was a lovely day and they saved a fourtune!

MADLY! A boy! congratulations! i had a feeling you were going to say boy lol

for me the infection is feeling a lot better with one days worth of tablets left so i think they will clear it all up without having to go back for more tablets!

on another note bfn again this morning but again, only 4 hours between wees and very diluted wee again. am starting to think that af will prob show even though i know i am not out, i dont want to get my mind prepared for a bfp and af gets me, have been cramping the last couple of days which could be good could be bad lol

how is everone else today!


----------



## Cajadaem

Hi, ive been following this thread for months now, before my bfp, cant remember if i have joined in at some point early in the thread tho.
Been keeping watch over it, and rooting for your :bfp: 's.

Nomore, i do hope you get your bfp very soon, what tests are you using at mo? 
I used internet cheapies, strip type, and they were still negative the day after my af was due, they only started getting a faint line about a week later, so i wouldnt use them again, i did however test with a first response early result 2 days prior to af due, and i got my faint bfp!!! i wouldnt have know with the other tests until much longer, even the cb digital said 1-2 weeks before the IC's showed anything, and they were supposed to be 10miu sensitivity.

Still holding out hope for you hun. x


----------



## slb80

I am feeling ok today, af has gone at last, seemed to be spotting for ages. I am having strange ov type pains today which is weird I can't be ov a week early surely! I am going to jump DF tonight just incase lol.

keeping my fingers.crossed the cramping is a goos sign for you nomore


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw thats sweet thanks ladies!

yeah i am using ic hpts but have 2 lovely blear blue digis waiting for me, if i dont get a line on ic and af is late then i will defo crack one out lol

i dont really feel anything at the moment other than those faint few and far between cramps. i am fairly dry normally i do have a few days before af where i have a lot of watery cm which turns to white lotiony and so far have not had a single woosh (sorry lol) of water cm which i normally do.

i am sleeping well
dont have a lot of energy

thats the only difference between this month and all the others, just really really really hope af isnt on her way! only got 3 more days until i find out either way, af is ALWAYS on time. this sunday will be 1 day late . . . . .


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :hugs:

NOMORE sending oodles of sticky :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

the month i got my bfp was the month of least symptoms ever, i did hoever have a very light bleed a week before af was due, which was accompanied by cramping, i did think af was early, used a tampon, but on removal there was only dark blood, and only at the tip (sorry, tmi), i didnt for one second think i was pregnant that month. so there is always hope!!! all i did different that month was cut down caffiene, and used pre seed. good luck to you!!!!!!! :dust:

madly, congrats on boy bump!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

OMG! I'm throwing out a faint eeeeeeeeeeyay


----------



## xMissxZoiex

8dpo tomorrow, Too Early to test??? :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

no! i read the earlist you can test is 8dpo and get a pos! lol it did say afterwards though that it was really really rare but by the time i had read that bit i had already poas! lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> no! i read the earlist you can test is 8dpo and get a pos! lol it did say afterwards though that it was really really rare but by the time i had read that bit i had already poas! lol

ooooooo YAY I can POAS In the morning then :happydance:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha thats what i did! never have gotten anything on 8dpo though lol, not even an evap lol!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

No, im not expecting anything either but i have some new cassette type ICs that i wonna try out :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i always try and rework the maths to make myself an extra dpo! lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

LMAO! I am deffintly 8dpo tomorrow tho, there is no doubting it :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

he he i can t even explain to mysekf how i get it so i am 1 dpo sooner, probably convincing myself that my pos came after oving and it was risidual lh that made is poss which means that when i think i am going to ov the day after pos i am oving during pos or something like that lol lol lol - doesnt really work though lol but if i let myself believe it for 5 mins thats more than enough time to poas hpt lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:rofl: That makes no sense what so ever! :haha:

You tell your self what ever you need too though ;) lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha i know i just re-read it back! i have given up trying to make it make sense lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol silly billy lol

i am defo 12dpo af is due tomorrow got what i am tentatively calling faint bfp (ok ok 2x fbfp) this afternoon am really really hoping this is finally it!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

ouuhh how exciting!, Do you have piccies?


----------



## Danniii

Wow NoMore!!! How exciting!! Have my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i dont! i hid my camera from my ds because everytime i put new batteries in it he would take a million pics in an hour and run it out, now i cant find it ANYWHERE! the lines are defo there and defo pink i just am fully aware that things can go wrong still so not wanting to get too excited (but totally am! shhhhhhh)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Boys and their toys :haha:

I have one of those special hiding places too, it keeps things extra safe .... never to be seen again lol


----------



## gilz82

Oh my god nomore do you have a :bfp:???


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i have a faint one!!! its faint but it is defo defo defo there and defo defo defo pink! i am getting far too excited! af is due tomorrow, i just know all too well that things can go wrong so early! omg though!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I hope your testing again in the morning!!! And find that camera missy!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am trying! the last time i hid something (£40 way back in the spring) still has not surfaced! grrrr where is it!!!! would it be bad to pee on a cb digi in the am? hmmmmm i have 2! hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## xMissxZoiex

No it would be perfectly acceptable to Pee on a Digi! :D


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yesssssssssssssssssss! omg i really really really really really hope this is IT!


----------



## gilz82

Fingers super super crossed this is it for you honey :dust: :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks gilz! will be gutted if this isnt meant to be . . . . .


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I really hope it is positive hun!, ill be looking out for the results tomorrow!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG I get busy for the day :dohh: and miss this :wacko:

OMG NOMORE is this really it for you? do we have another grad?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

potentially! dont want to jinx it! i feel like if i say yes i am graduating it will all come crashing down on me! lol eeeek! want to tell dh but at same time want to stick to my christmas day plan! eeek!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh the christmas day plan...def stick with it :thumbup:

Am rooting that this is it for you hon :hugs:

and oodles of :dust:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

he he every time i wee i take a test - this one was fairly diluted but the line is still there! omg! how many days until christmas??!?!?! eeek!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well it sounds like your :bfp: hon and remember from 10dpo until 21dpo mine were incredibly faint :wacko: until digi picked up at 21dpo!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know i remember!!! ahhhhh!!


----------



## Cajadaem

i hope this is it for you no more


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

me too!!!


----------



## slb80

Omg omg omg, i have been so busy all day and come here to find you have lots of fait bfps :) 

can't wait until you do your digi in the morning eeeeekkkkkkk. Hope this is it for you hunxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

anyone know and good remedies for an annoying tickly cough!??!?!?!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i have a tickly cough too its going round

i am thinking maybe honey will do something to help but not sure what lol lol lol!

i know silb! cant wait to do the digi in the am! its defo there! just hope it stays there and shows up on the digi!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> i have a tickly cough too its going round
> 
> i am thinking maybe honey will do something to help but not sure what lol lol lol!
> 
> i know silb! cant wait to do the digi in the am! its defo there! just hope it stays there and shows up on the digi!

Yeh :( I hate honey lol, Im recovering from the worse case of laryngitus EVER!!! :haha:

I had it bad!! I havnt had a proper meal since last thursday, I had some mashed potatoes last night and a bit of DFs chicken chew main tonight. They wanted me to go to hospital to have my throat cleard .. i was like nooooo thank you and made myself sick :blush: that cleard my throad :haha:


----------



## sequeena

OMG nomore! Yay I hope this is it!! :D


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Thanks sequeena!

XMZX: you will probably be the only person who has lost weight over the christmas period though!!! always look on the bright side of life dada dada dadadadadaaaaa

sounds rubbish hun, i am coming down with the worst illness ever! feel sick from scratchy throat, can eat because of scratchy throat have hot and cold flashes grrrrrr i hate being ill! can i never just have some good news and then be nice and healthy to enjoy it! dont know how i am going to cover this bfp up, dh asking questions already, sooooo if you are feeling so bad why dont you have some of my man strength cold and flu tablets and horse strength sore throat spray errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

so testing update i got bfp on the ic and bfn on the digi (stupid digi) af due today and is always on time, i think once i get passed today it will all start sinking in a bit and feel a lot more real!


----------



## slb80

Whoop whoop nomore, am I aloud to coongtatulate you yet?? so excited for you :)


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow nomore! :happydance: Well done!!!! That's super exciting and you know what almost everyone ever seems to have a horrid cold when getting bfp. So exciting!!!! Can't wait til you can join us!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks ladies, oncei get a positive digi i will be officially calling it!

feel like i have been hit by a bus! really dont know how i am going to be able to keep it secret though, im never ever physically sick, i have been sick 3 times so far this moring


----------



## slb80

Sounds like you migh have to give DH is cuff links early :) x


----------



## gilmore85

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> thanks ladies, oncei get a positive digi i will be officially calling it!
> 
> feel like i have been hit by a bus! really dont know how i am going to be able to keep it secret though, im never ever physically sick, i have been sick 3 times so far this moring

hope this is it for you, I have been lurking on this post for a while now and really really hope this is your :bfp: !xx


----------



## gilz82

Oh you should try a first response test Nomore. I was too scared to use a digi until about a week after I got my bfp on a first response.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:O NOMORE!! Congratulations!!!

Stupid me didnt test this morning :dohh: well i woke up after about 3 hours sleep (Damn cough!) and i got up went to the loo and barf i was sick 3 times.... Ive never has MS before lol is it any different to the normal sick up?.. It felt very strange indeedy. Im currently holding so i can go POAS!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha xmzx i almost didnt test this morning because my dh was stil home and i was bursting! lol i am not sure if it is different not got much experience of it lol i get the feeling if i am pregnant i am going to suffer for having an easy pregnancy last time lol i have been sick more times today then the whole of my pregnancy last time!

i think i might have to give them to him early silb, i have a wee bit of a problem covering up the fact i have been sick today, on the rare occassion i am sick i burst all the blood vessels in my face - looks like a purple rash - anywho he will prob take one look at my face and go errr you been sick? he knows me too well lol lol lol i have plastered my face with foundation but its coming through!

i did consider getting a fr but i wouldnt be able to stop at buying just one pack lol!


----------



## Cajadaem

here here, buy a 2pack first response!! if you get a positive on that then thats a definate answer!!!! very reliable, no false positives on them, and they are quite sensitive!!!! first response has always been the "confirmation" test for me


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hmmmmmm oh go on then! i am such a flake! i'll get one this afternoon and test in the am lol!


----------



## Cajadaem

i will look for the result, if its pos then congrats, a deffo answer, especially since it will be after af is due, as i did mine 2-3 days before af was due and got a faint positive, showed in pics easily, not very very faint, just faint, the digi i didnt do until a week after af was due, and i got 1-2 weeks on that, they are not very sensitive thought, so at least a week after af due is best time for them, they not cheap!!! lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

still no luck finding that camera NOMORE lol

ive just POAS and im uploading photos now :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ok so here are my 8dpo SMU
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5287/5268706012_273ce303e7.jpg

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5083/5268710188_88a76e6b38.jpg

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5083/5268712516_fa993cfbbb.jpg

I see something but have line eye :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah i was 70% sure that it was going to come back neg lol before i started ttc i thought they were the most super duper sensitive ones - er no!

xmzx i think i can see a whisper of something too but couldnt tell you if it has any colour

nope still cant find the camera! freaking typical!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yeh i will test again with FMU x


----------



## slb80

You will just have to get a new camera nomore when u get your fr tests, I am sooooooooo excited for you :) xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks so much silb! i know i keep thinking of sneaking down with dh's phone later but i think that will draw more questions from dh lol i have camera on my video camera but its rubbish but if all else fails . . . 

cant go out to get test now ds has woken up ill and is just a fuzzy ball of upset and angry bless


----------



## slb80

Oh anothers days suspence! gl hunni, I am sure this is it for you :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

me too! i am going to tell dh when he comes home tonight, he has had a really rough day and needs cheering up big style and i think me being in bed reeking of illness is just not going to cut the mustard lol

still going to give him the cufflinks though! 

had second thoughts on waiting till christmas day because knowing my dhs reaction he will be dileriously happy and then go when did you find out? thursday WHAT 3 DAYS AGO! errrrr last thursday! lol


----------



## slb80

I couldn't keep it in for that long, I would be throwing tests in df face jumping up and down like a crazy freak. 

Looks like dare did open the flood gates, long may it continue and the rest of us get our bfp soon. Who is left now?? Only 2 or 3 isn't it?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

I have my money on you this cycle! What with the christmas cheer there is bound to be some jiggy jiggy round your way lol is it you that is oving on christmas day? if your dh is anything like mine you will need to grab him before food comes because my dh eats himself into a stuper by 3pm on christmas lol same on boxing day lol

xmzx is still here too and dannii? and our newbie!so deefo 3 of you! but hopefully next month there will be noone left!

dipped into first tri and man it is scary over there!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im still here but i have decided that santa is coming early and giving me a :bfp:


----------



## slb80

I would have been ovulating christmas day if af hadn't arrived early so will be o around the 23rd now, still not temping or using opk just chilling this month and hoping for the bestab and if I get my bfp this month I wont have to postpone the wedding! 

misszoe are you leaving me aswell? wow another bfp thats fantastic news hun, hope this it it for you hun x


----------



## mamadonna

thats great news nomore :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

slb80 said:


> misszoie are you leaving me aswell? wow another bfp thats fantastic news hun, hope this it it for you hun x

I havent got my bfp YET! im keeping up the PMA lol i just feel really good about TTC this cycle lol and i 100% know that i will be pregnant by februrary :D


----------



## slb80

Aw it is good to see pma at the moment, I feel like mine has well and truely up and left after af showing last cycle. Hope you do get your bfp soon, I know how hard it is when you want it so bad, I see you are ltttc, have you and df had tests ectab seen a fs? We are just starting our testing and just hoping all is fine and it is just taking a little while. Good luck in getting your bfp this cycle. If it wasn't for this site i would be such a mess, I love sharing all those bfps and the seing the happiness they bring and when it is people you have been chatting to daily it makes it all the more better and gives me hope It might just happen for me one day. x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

slb80 said:


> Aw it is good to see pma at the moment, I feel like mine has well and truely up and left after af showing last cycle. Hope you do get your bfp soon, I know how hard it is when you want it so bad, I see you are ltttc, have you and df had tests ectab seen a fs? We are just starting our testing and just hoping all is fine and it is just taking a little while. Good luck in getting your bfp this cycle. If it wasn't for this site i would be such a mess, I love sharing all those bfps and the seing the happiness they bring and when it is people you have been chatting to daily it makes it all the more better and gives me hope It might just happen for me one day. x

Yeh we have been tested all my tests have come back clear and there is no reason for me to not conceive which i am very pleased about, But my DF has very low sperm motility (Lazy sperm), its unlikely we will get pregnant and stay pregnant with his poor sperm unless we have IVF which we arnt able to get on the NHS for 3 more years. so we are using a donor in februrary :) x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

NOMORE have you called it :bfp: yet?


----------



## slb80

Aw hun :( why can't you get ivf for 3 years. I am terrified they are going to tell us that, ivf isn't offered on the nhs where i live anymore. DF will be getting a SA done in the newyear. So far all mine are ok but I do have endo so that could be causing problems. Hope you get your bfp naturally hun, I has been known xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

slb80 said:


> Aw hun :( why can't you get ivf for 3 years. I am terrified they are going to tell us that, ivf isn't offered on the nhs where i live anymore. DF will be getting a SA done in the newyear. So far all mine are ok but I do have endo so that could be causing problems. Hope you get your bfp naturally hun, I has been known xx

We cant have IVF for 3 years because of my age, im only 20. and then we would only get 1 shot at it! so a donor is our last option really, we have already waited almost 3 years trying to get pregnant ill be damned if im wasting another 3 waiting for my 23rd birthday LOL


----------



## luv his face

NOMORE-- Super excited to hear what you have comin!


----------



## slb80

Aw hun thats bad, If you need ivf then what difference will a few years make to them! that is pants! Our local authority in the last 12 months has gone from 3 ivf cycles to 1 and have now withdrawn it totally. I think it is dreadful they are taking the chance to have a child away from so many for budget cuts. The are so many that just can't afford to have ivf privately! Makes me so mad!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

its awful the way that one area can be so different in treatment to another, i wonder why though, even if yuou lived in an area where most residence are say retirement age and alot of money goes into their care but then surely the amount of people requiring ivf treatment would be lower anyway? or is that the point that in some areas there is high demand for it? doesnt make sense to me really.

Have told dh so it is defo on now! bless him i made him a card basically from the baby and he thought all along it was from our ds until it said something about not inheriting my clumsy gene like leo did and he paused looked massively confused and went omg are you pregnant then burst into tears bless him!

i think this is your month silb! it is definately your turn! 

xmzx it totally sucks the non treatment for you, i agree with silb, if you need it now there is no difference if you require it in 3 years time in my opinion, if you will only get pregnant via ivf then why the wait, i can understand if someone has a slight chance of getting pregnant but still 3 years!ridiculous! it would bankrupt up if we needed to go down ivf route, so silly that people get put in these positions!


----------



## slb80

I hope so nomore :)


So can I say the big C word yet :) xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yes!

hows the bding going silb? so got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## slb80

Congratulations :) :) xxxxxx soooooo soooooo happy for you. I just knew it was your month. 

Bd is going well, just aiming for every other day but trying not to think about it to much, just having fun at all times this month, not temping no opk, although i was tempted to poas when i found a stash in my bag yesterday, but I was strong.

Hope to be joining you all in the grads soon :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

me too! wouldnt be the same without you there!

you have really helped me through the last few months, i have been so close to giving up and it was you that just kept me going. thank you so much and got everything crossed that this is your month! 

I was going to say that i have loads of opks and a brand new tube of preseed if you want them but no no no i wont tempt you lol might put them up on offer in a week or so lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

NOMORE was the digi positive!!?!?!?

Anyone wona see this mornings test?


----------



## slb80

Aw nomore that is such a lovely thing to say :) brought a tear to my eye, I have to say having you has kept me going too. 

Preseed will be my only flaw in the back to basics plan, I get hardly no ewcm so I feel it is a must to help the little swimmers get where they are going.

Miss zoe I for 1 want to see this mornings test, is it good news? x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

didnt get another test in the end but did another ic and it is much darker and af due 2 days ago so officially calling it lol

i wana see it!

well i am going to be here until everyone grads!


----------



## slb80

I wanna see, you found your camera then?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

no i have no idea where it is! then i thought ok will take one on my rubbish video camera but can find the usb cable to connect it to laptop grrrrrr! so ill just cant be bothered to do a man hunt, whenever i think hmmm could be there i go look but am normally disappointed lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

slb80 said:


> Miss zoe I for 1 want to see this mornings test, is it good news? x

Im hoping its the start of good news.

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5289/5270477689_e13915288c.jpg


----------



## slb80

Ha ha nomore, I am useless at remembering where I put things when they have a safe place lol

Glad to hear you will be still poping by:)

Misszoe do we have pics? oh how exciting


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I posted it above :) is it not showing up?


----------



## slb80

No can't see it, hummm could be my phone, will turn it off and on again. That usually does it


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

xmzx that looks promising to me hun!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I hope so NOMORE :) Im really looking forward to testing again in the morning :haha: x


----------



## slb80

How did your test go today missz? keeping everything crossed for you, hopefully we can close this thread at the start of the new year because we have all graduated x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

The test look pretty much the same this morning maybe the tinyest bit darker but i dont know if thats just me wanting it to be darker. But the FRER was totally Negative. Im slowly loosing all my PMA


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: NOMORE so pleased to hear you have called it :)

I forsee great news for this thread by the New Year 2011....plenty of grads :kiss:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

MADLYTTC said:


> :wohoo: NOMORE so pleased to hear you have called it :)
> 
> I forsee great news for this thread by the New Year 2011....plenty of grads :kiss:

I hope you are right MADLY!! I feel really angry right now, Im angry because i feel like me heart is about to burst in my chest and there is nothing at all i can do about it!.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I hope so MXZ :hugs: 

ps I dont like FRER and wouldnt totally trust the :bfn: and I do see the faint 2nd line on your test :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yeh those cassette ones are new ones ive been trying out, hayley has been trying them aswell and it looks like they are just rubbish tests. I hope its real but im very very doubtful that is real, im saying they are evaps. x


----------



## slb80

Aw hun, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.

thanks madly, I so hope we all grauate soon.

I have had a fantasic day df and I went out with a sled with my friend herdh and dd and the dogs and weall had an amzing time df was so good with there little girl I felt a tear stinging my eye, When we got home he said to me how much he wants his own child and how he feels like there is a hole in his life right now, exactly how I am feeling. Christmas is making ttc a bit harder because we so want to share it with our own family and we feel like there is a peace of our life missing. I do hope we get our bfp soon. Wow I am feeling very emotional tonight !


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw silb at least you are on the same page, the thing that made my dh finally cave in and actually make an effort was when that girl at work announced and didnt want the baby - although have to say a bit worried about her she has progesterone issues and had to be rushed to hospital the other day havent heard how she is yet but hoping she is ok 

at least your dh is up to making it happen and even though it is heartbreaking to be let down and least you guys are working as a team with it times like christmas are always hard when you are so desperate for a child because you imagine what next christmas might be like

i really get the feeling that this is your month hun, sounds like you are having fun and are really relaxed -with the odd emotional night which quite frankly is your right to have lol - a change of plan might just be the best thing!


----------



## DaretoDream

NO MORE!!!! omg that's awesome!!!!!


----------



## slb80

Thanks nomore, I so hope the more relaxed approach works for us this time. Not sure how much longer i can keep on taking the disappointment. 

Feeling much better today, will be ov in a few days for fingers crossed I catch the egg this time :)


----------



## slb80

Thanks nomore, I so hope the more relaxed approach works for us this time. Not sure how much longer i can keep on taking the disappointment. 

Feeling much better today, will be ov in a few days for fingers crossed I catch the egg this time :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

have you got the s.a pack yet silb? i just think things are heading in the right direction for you! got a feeling! xkx


----------



## slb80

No still not had the s.a kit! Dfs gp did say they may hold sending it out now until the new year with all the holidays. It has been 4 weeks since it was ordered, what a joke!! 

looks like I am talking about the sofa company when i say dfs lol.

How are you today nomore? you starting to feel better? have you done the other digi yet?


----------



## PeanutBean

Does ANYONE know where babywearinmum went? I feel sad about her every time I visit this thread.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

no havent done another digi yet prob do one in a couple of days, been doing ic every other day since i got the first bfp and each has been double the darkness of the previous. its not quite the same colour as the control but the control is super duper dark, i think if it is extremely close to the control line in two days will defo be dipping the digi in the pot after it lol lol

that sucks about the pack, have vague recolections of you saying that you might not get it until the new year a while back grrrr i know its nice to say well new year new plan and enjooy christmas but bah bet you just want the ball rolling now! hopefully with christmas and new year the time will go past a bit quicker though!

ha ha yeah had to re-read cos thought you jumped to talking about sofas lol!

no havent seen anything of babywearing, i keep checking her profile to see if she has at least logged on i think the last time i checked she last logged on in the beginning of october maybe she is just taking a break from bnb, i know i had days where bnb made me worse and i suppose if you start a thread and everyone is ovulating and getting bfps and she wasnt even ovulating it prob would be a bit hard to stomach after a while bless her. although still not nice i do hope it is nothing worse than that, her thread has bought so much of us together and has bought so much support to everyone on it, it is a shame she hasnt seen how much her thread has helped so many people out - i do hope she rejoins us all soon xkx


----------



## PeanutBean

That's kind of how I feel, without her we might not all really have ever got properly talking and I've not bonded with any of the April ladies so I might have had bones friend's at all! I wasn't in ttc to much chat beyond this thread. Poor babywearing... I hope she starts ovulating and comes back to share the joy.


----------



## slb80

I do hope babywearing is ok, I agree with you that if it wasn't for her we would never have got talking, and I don't know how I would have managed without you ladies.

Well had a few o twinges yesterday and I even had a litlle bit of ewcm and I never seem to get that! I was tempted to poas but I decided not to and just go with it. I am cd12 so tend to o between 12 and 14 anyway. So the babymaking is in full swing. This WILL be my month.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

YES SILB!!!! What a productive week for you this week! your checklist in my head looks like this:

turkey - check
presents - check
wine- check
make baby- check

ready for christmas - check

lol

good luck hun! ooo ewcm! this is YOUR month! xkx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think i could have just found a christmas miracle?

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5087/5279429111_8ca9d9e2ab.jpg


----------



## gilz82

Oh that's definitely a second line Misszoie :happydance:


----------



## slb80

Yes nomore this is it!! 

misszoe that is with no shaddow of a doubt a 2nd line, how many dpo are you?


----------



## PeanutBean

Totally a bfp!! Congratulations xMissxZoiex!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

xmzx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yesssssssssssssssssssss! well done you! congratulations!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im 12dpo, Are you sure??? Theres no way that could be an Evap right???


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i got my bfp 12 dpo xkx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG MissZoe def a :bfp: bloody hell those floodgates def opened around here :wohoo:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im so scared!! That best not be a evap if it is i will be writing a nasty letter to the company.


----------



## PeanutBean

Not an evap unless you took the pic 20 minutes after testing and there wasn't a line in the timescale!


----------



## sequeena

Congats!!


----------



## slb80

If the line came up in the time frame it isn't an evap, congrats hun so happy for you.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It came up in about 10 seconds, before the control line :)


----------



## slb80

I would say you got your christmas miracle hun :) xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It would truely be a christmas miracle if i am Preggers! I would be the happist girl on the planet if the digi says pregnant tomorrow!


----------



## DaretoDream

miss zoie- congrats!!!!

SLB come on you're next!


----------



## slb80

I do hope so Dare. 

All o pains have gone, got some browny cm yesterday, never had that at o so not got a clue what that is all about, going to bd again tonight just incase I haven't o yet, how I am missing my opk and charting lol. Hopefully i won't need to but if af arrives I will be going back to it next month.


----------



## DaretoDream

well maybe you just had O spotting- i get that. It's supposed to be a good sign of high fertility. Will keep fx'd for you love!


----------



## slb80

Thanks Dare, I am on the verge of giving up, and facing the fact it just isn't going to happen for us :(

misszoe, how did the test go this am? x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

dont give up hun! you are so close i can feel it! you have the new year sa pack coming! and you got good results from your tests! 

i felt exactly the same as you do last cycle, i was starting to think about completely giving up, me saying that i was going to do back to basics plan was me basically saying next month i am doing this plan and if it doesnt work i am giving up, but if i have learnt anything from this horrid journey is that you should never give up hope, sometimes when we get to the lowest we feel we can ever get, good things just seem to happen

i feel like this is absolutely meant to happen for you!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh god feel so so so so bad, you know that girl at work who got pregnant didnt want it blah blah blah, the last few weeks she has been really really happy about it stopped doing all the bad things that she had been doing on and off sicne finding out, she was actually really happy, she had low progesterone levels so was being treated for it and had scans so her change of heart was prob down to seeing her baby on the screen

she lost her baby yesterday. i feel so numb for her. how cruel to get to the stage where you finally realise that what is happening is one of the best things that can happen to you and to fall in love with baby and become really happy and content about it all only for this to happen

one of my friends at work called her and she was so distraught, she hasnt spoken to anyone since it has happened apart from this one person who she said everythings not alright and everything will never be alright ever again. god i feel so bad for ever being jealous of her. i feel so bad that she had finally become so happy about everything only for this! no one ever deserves this, no matter what their personal feelings were at the beginning of it all as quite clearly she had had a major turn around 

i already have a rounded belly due to being so bloated that people are already whispering, i started showing at 10 weeks with my first which is just 5 weeks away, i hate the thought that something that i have been absolutely desperate for and finally have can not be celebrating amongst a lot of my friends and even worse for me is the thought that my pregnancy is going to cause her so much pain! me and dh are potentially going to be moving to a different location soon so hopefully there will be no need to really tell her. what a mess that poor poor girl


----------



## xMissxZoiex

The Digi was NOT PREGNANT this morning :cry: and i started spotting :(


----------



## slb80

Oh misszoe it could be that you tested to early with the digi I know nomore got a bfn on hers. I have heard some people get spotting too, I am keeping everything crossed for you xx

Nomore that is so sad she lost the baby. I can imagine how you are feeling right now hun but please don't feel bad about feeling jealous when she announced her pregnancy. Anyone would feel the same way! Infact I felt so jealous when a customer of mine told me she was pg with her 8th child, I remember feeling so angry and jealous that she was getting her 8th and I couldn't even get my first! I have since found out that she has had to have a termination, don't know the ins and outs but she was told she was at high risk of loossing her life if she carried on, she is devastated and i felt terrible for feeling the way I did. It is just such a shame :(

I have crumbeled and poas! my opk was almost positive so I haven't o yet as it always goes back to bright white once I have, so keeping up with the bd and hoping I get that egg this month.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks, If i dont have full on AF by the morning i will do another tests. Not another digi tho! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no NOMORE that poor girl esp since she realised her baby was just the best thing in her life yet :( Please dont feel guilty though hon every TTC Ladies would confess to being jealous at one time or another and would be lying if they said they never felt this....dont let this tragedy however hard dampen your amazing news :hugs:

xMxZx I am rooting this is it for you hon....and remember digi arent reliable in the early stage either :thumbup:

slb also rooting YOU WILL BE A GRAD :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks Madly! :) x


----------



## slb80

Thankyou madly


----------



## DaretoDream

miss zoie i'm so sorry about the stupid digi. I didn't ever use one because if it were negative look at all the money i wasted! blech! so i just used cheapie ones and they told me! :) So i'm rooting for you and saying that maybe you should try more cheapies, and don't give up yet.

slb- the cycle before the one i got pg on, i had told dh i wanted to quit. i was done. Didn't want to do it anymore. I gave up completely but he talked me into continuing. To think i almost gave up and look what we got next time. 

DONT give up!!!


----------



## slb80

So I am now 1dpo! opk was + last night and had shocking o pains over night, they have all gone now so I think that was it. Wondering if I o twice as had o pain on both sides on differebt days, oh well an extra target to go at! 

misszoe how was your test today? fx hun


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

YAY SILB! DPO1!!!! your are on your way to joinging us!!

my digi was negative on the day af was due! was saying to someone else yesterday if they are soooo sensitive then why do the instructions suggested waiting a whole week after af if it is not positive! surely if they were super duper sensitive then you wouldnt have to wait another 7 days! 

erm . . . going to sound really really bad now but hmmm that girl who lost her baby was talking to loads of people at work about it everyone is really shocked and feel sorry for her but i was shocked when someone said well to be honest she probably feels so bad because she feels guilty for doing this to her baby, i was like omg how can you say that she told me that she had stopped drinking and smoking . . well not only had she not stopped drinking or smoking she was also doing hard drugs and drinking pure alcohol 98% proof! watered down!!! although i feel absolutely mortified for her part of me is like omg what exactly did you think would happen! i mean pure alcohol watered down with water and lemonade! and drugs! as soon as last weekend! i felt so bad for her but now its like wow i feel bad for her but wow! someone put it perfectly they said at the very best that is stupid and completely ignorant! theres no way she cant have known what might happen behaving like that! she already has one child! that poor baby! what on earth did she think that that poor baby would come out like! there are so many women on herethat are struggling to get pregnant it just sickens me that she obviously took it all for granted and now she has had to pay the ultimate price! like i said i still feel mortified for her but wow!


----------



## slb80

My god it is so sad she lost the baby but to abuse yourself and your unborn child beggers belief! I find those kind of storys hard to take when there are people who so badly want a baby but strugggle :(

Just wanted to wish you all a fantastic christmas and you all get lovely things off santa. I just want my sticky bean. xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Happy Christmas everyone! Hope you get your bfps.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know you dont really know what to say to someone like that! still horrible for her but blimey!

Happy Christmas everyone!!!! Silb your bfp is in the post i can feel it!!!! 

xkx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Happy Christmas Ladies may santa bring plenty of :bfp:s in the making :kiss:


----------



## victorial8

Hey everyone, got my :BFP: on xmas eve and then confirmed with another 3 tests since :haha: Fingers crossed this little bean sticks. x x x


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrats on your :bfp: hon :)


----------



## slb80

Congrats hun xx


----------



## luv his face

onto cycle 7 for me.. woke up with horrible AF today. got conceive plus and a bunch of OPKs and my softcups in the mail today.. i'm gonna give it my all to get my BFP as a late birthday present in january


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw hun sorry af showed! hope you are ok! got my fingers crossed for your belated birthday bfp! xkx


----------



## luv his face

thanks nomore!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies.
Im having trouble with my computer, my keyboard isnt working. its only typing numbers lol im using a online keyboard

so im CD7 fingers crossed i will get my bfp this cycle and that it will be a real one not like the stupid one i got last cycle!

Hope you all had a good christmas!
Speak soon
Zoie x


----------



## DaretoDream

oh miss zoie i'm so sorry, i thought it was a bfp too. :( You'll get it this time! 

and slb- where are we at now?


----------



## Shey

Aww MissZoie I hope you get your :bfp: this time


----------



## DaretoDream

shey!!! when did you set a wedding day?! When did you get engaged?! AHHH i missed everything! Congrats!


----------



## slb80

DaretoDream said:


> oh miss zoie i'm so sorry, i thought it was a bfp too. :( You'll get it this time!
> 
> and slb- where are we at now?

Miss zoie i so thought that was your bfp, I am so sorry hun

Dare I m 6dpo I think, lost track a little bit with not charting this month? No symptoms to report, just the usual temder boobs and that is it. Why do I feel out already? god how I hate the 2ww.

Hope everyone had a good christmas x


----------



## victorial8

My bfp wasnt meant to be :( started bleeding and getting bad pain early this morning. My poor little bean :(


----------



## gilz82

Oh hon I'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## slb80

I am sorry hun x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:( am so sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

AW hun i am so sorry darling i hope you are as ok as you can be much love xkx

silb i was exactly the same last month! was talking about giving up and just felt so blah i had very very few symptoms, in fact the only thing that made me think i was was the implantation bleed which was so miniscule that i almost dismissed it. you will get your bfp hun, and probably (and most frustratingly) when you least expect it xkx


----------



## slb80

Thanks nomore, I thought the laid back approach would make things feel less pressured but it hasn't helped how I am feeling this 2ww. I am trying to relax but finding it almost impossible! Just been watching the repeat of one born at christmas and I got a bit upset. I am totally shocked I am even this way at all. I have never been a broody person until we decided we wanted children and I have never gotten broody towards other peoples children, I have never even liked kids, and now I have turned into this raging hormonal broody wreck who can't let a day go by without having a million baby, and pregnancy thoughts.


----------



## DaretoDream

slb80 said:


> DaretoDream said:
> 
> 
> oh miss zoie i'm so sorry, i thought it was a bfp too. :( You'll get it this time!
> 
> and slb- where are we at now?
> 
> Miss zoie i so thought that was your bfp, I am so sorry hun
> 
> Dare I m 6dpo I think, lost track a little bit with not charting this month? No symptoms to report, just the usual temder boobs and that is it. Why do I feel out already? god how I hate the 2ww.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good christmas xClick to expand...

I felt totally out the time right before i got the bfp too. I also completely gave up the cycle before. figured it wasn't meant to be. Try to be strong. 




victorial8 said:


> My bfp wasnt meant to be :( started bleeding and getting bad pain early this morning. My poor little bean :(

I'm so sorry love, that's awful. :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Aww Dare Im sorry I didn't tell ya. We just decided last month to move the wedding date to 2012

Victoria Im so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

So sorry for the bfps that didn't stick. :( I find that often that happens a cycle or two before the real thing. I said the same to loopy before she got hers. Sometimes I think our bodies just need a trial run to kick them into action. Good luck for 2011 ladies, this will so be your year!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree with Peanut Ladies :thumbup: We had an :angel: the exact month before Charlie so hang in there :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Aww sorry for thenon sticky beans Girls.
Thought I was out before august began and look where we are now. HUgs.

Shey little confussed why do you a photo shopped pic of you and Andrew, and what happened to the other bloke you were seeing earlier in the year? Maybe I missed something.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hows it going silb! 8dpo now arent you? when you testing!!!!! xkx


----------



## slb80

Its going ok nomore, yes I am 8dpo now, been having a nigling pinching/pulling pain on my left hand side the last 2 days, I am trying not to be to hopefull about it tho as have had similar pains before and still got bfn. I will probably test 12dpo and if bfn will just wait and see if af arrives. Hope you had a good Christmas with dh, ds and your bean :) x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw yeah we did lol was very busy though with work and we were all really ill but looking forward to my 4 days off now lol! need it! how was your christmas? got my fingers crossed so hard for you!

oh dear, was talking to my neice online and burst had to tell her the news lol which then meant i had to do some emergency emailing round to dh's sisters they dont live close plus we arent really ones to call eachother up you know? (thought it would be ok as when i said when are you going to tell your sisters he said why should i bother?) one of them wasnt online but the mother of the girl i was talking to - who just so happened to have a massive bust up with dh a few months back - defo got the message because my neice told me she did, no message in response!

i was like so sorry to tell you over fb but just burst to neice over chat so thought i would tell you now! blah blah blah when you back home so we can jump around the living room! it was light hearted, fun, apologetic for being an email but we havent seen her for like a month and at this rate would be another month at least! 

i honestly thought that it might bring us all back together you know? can you imagine if we just didnt tell her! all hell would break loose! oh well if she is peed off that i told her over fb email then more fool her as dh didnt even want to bother telling her! 

grrr family politics!


----------



## slb80

Aw thanks nomore :) 

I hate family the way families can be sometimes, sound to me like you told her it the best possible way and like you said left to your dh she would never have known!

I am having a family issue at the moment, We have booked our wedding venue, and we decided on the small but stunningly beautiful grade 2 listed building, but in doing so we will be putting a lot of people out as we are going to be harsh with the guest list, which I told my mum yesterday only to go to hers today to be told she has invited her auntie and uncle, my great auntie! and has also told all my sister kids they will be bridesmaids and pagie boys, she has 2 of each! Maybe I am wrong in thinking this but who the hell does she think she is! we haven't even discussed guests, bridesmaids, bestman or anything yet! I was raging with her. At least having a wedding to organise will take some of the pressure of ttc away and I am hoping I works and we have to postpone the wedding :)

Have you anything planned for new year?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

god thats terrible! my mum did that she invited a whole table worth of people i hadnt seen for ten years! but when she saw that there just wasnt enough money and definately not any room she did actually just say i told my lot they can come for drinks afterwards but that you had chosen an intimate venue so phew at least i didnt have to call them! can you imagine having to call people you hadnt wanted to invite and hadnt seen for 10 years that they were not invited! 

i would tell her that she will just have to tell anyone that she has told can come that in fact it will be an intimate wedding and there is a very very limited amount of space which is intentional as that is how you want it! silly!

mums just get excited and want everyone to see but thing is these days the bride decides on a lot of the aspects of the wedding! 

well still not heard anything from her, if she has sent my dh a nasty message i will be washing my hands like dh has already done! so glad my family are normal!!! neice was really really excited and the fact that we hadnt heard anything from her on our sons birthday or at all over christmas (despite the fact we have to get over to her 5 kids within hours of the sun rising on her childrens birthdays!) i thought that the quickest easiest and most likely way to tell her would be this! this would have been the message should my dh have done it:

we having another baby . . . . thought you should know from me!

oh well at least i can do the annoying facebook announcement when we get a scan done knowing full well i told her weeks before, last time dh didnt tell her we were having a boy, i kept wanting to spread the news but we couldnt because he hadnt told her . . .well forgot one day didnt i and put kate is . . having a boy! the message we got wasnt omg congrats it was she is is she! nice! if i dont hear anything from her personally i will just forget it!


no plans for ny all my family are at the ages that they are all doing seperate parties and with ds its just not practical to go out over ny, also dh works every single nye and only gets back literally minutes before midnight - which can be very romantic, one year he came home 5 to 12 with bunch of flowers and champange and hollywood kissed me on returning home lol! dont expect him to be home before midnight this year but think i will prob get dressed up pause the tv 5 to 12 and just pause the ny until he returns!

gona take down the tree too tomorrow, normally leave it up till the last minute but after the longest most heartbreakingly frustrating year of my life i am more than ready to leave this year behind and look forward to the next!

wow essay! cant you tell i have done nothing but work! all gossipy today!

whats your plans for nye! cant wait for all the present and future children to be a bit bigger! that first year i am totally going to throw one of our famous fancy dress new years!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

my god essay much!


----------



## slb80

Lol I love your esseys, they make me smile :)

nye we are just going to a friends, have a few drinks and eat very well, they have a little girl so don't go out and often spend nye alone just the 2 of them. We were going to stay over until about 2 minutes ago, we were taking the dogs and staying the night but the pup has just come on heat so she will have to stay home so we will be coming home, got to break the news to her now! Good job DF doesn't drink.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw no! what fantastic timing! that sort of thing never happens when you have an invite to something you DONT want to go to lol! aw well i dont really drink either and obviously not at all now so my idea was to just buy all of the massive carb filled dinners that i want mashed potato, stew, curry, rice, naan everything i want all the time but dont allow myself to have wack them in the oven through out the evening as and when the starvation hits again and yum! just spoken to dh defo unlikely to be home at midnight so will defo be pausing the new year!

lol yeah rant and a half, just told dh i told his sisters he went oh crap . . . . oh well at least its done now, did she reply to you . . . . ha ha ha ha he got the much more detailed version! lol you can imagine how long that one will have been!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

slb80 said:


> Aw thanks nomore :)
> 
> I hate family the way families can be sometimes, sound to me like you told her it the best possible way and like you said left to your dh she would never have known!
> 
> I am having a family issue at the moment, We have booked our wedding venue, and we decided on the small but stunningly beautiful grade 2 listed building, but in doing so we will be putting a lot of people out as we are going to be harsh with the guest list, which I told my mum yesterday only to go to hers today to be told she has invited her auntie and uncle, my great auntie! and has also told all my sister kids they will be bridesmaids and pagie boys, she has 2 of each! Maybe I am wrong in thinking this but who the hell does she think she is! we haven't even discussed guests, bridesmaids, bestman or anything yet! I was raging with her. At least having a wedding to organise will take some of the pressure of ttc away and I am hoping I works and we have to postpone the wedding :)
> 
> Have you anything planned for new year?

You know my MIL was like that. Had a whole list of people she wanted there- and completely went against things i wanted. We had the wedding at THEIR church- and even though i paid out of pocket for everything she didn't pay a dime, she made it OPEN to anyone who wanted to come. I demanded a closed reception and actually LOCKED the doors to the room so her minions couldn't get in. Then at the reception she made her own seating cards (after i asked her not to and removed them all) she stayed up late making new ones- because i didn't want friends and family to be sectioned off like that. I wanted inter-mingling and sharing of stories and friends and she snuck down the morning of the wedding and put them back up again. SO i had my aunt remove them AGAIN but the mil had told her family where to sit- which table. I don't know why she just couldn't let it be my way!!!!!


----------



## slb80

DF is not happy about it and I just know he will say somthing, afterall we are paying for it ourselves!

I am having a very bad day today and will be glad to leave this year behind! I changed from being self employed to being employed a few months back and I hate my new job! My days off and shop closing has changed almost daily over christmas and today has been the final straw, I was ment to be finishing at 2 then off to the farm for my last ride of 2010 and I haven't seen my horse for 3 days so feel bad I have left it all to DF and now I have been told this am that I am working until 4.30 so will be dark so no riding for me. I know it sounds crazy but I could just cry my eyes out right now:( and to top it all I have got a banging headache I just cant shift! 3 days I have had it now!

Think I might just go off and have a cry to myself, i feel so angry and upset and totally sorry for myself. Roll on tonight :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

gosh i really dont know what peoples problems are! esp mil! mine is lovely and wouldnt dare stick her oar in but my friend her mil was constantly gripe-ing about things inviting loads of people even though it was the bride paying for everything, in the end my friend exploded and in her words told her she was an unbelievable such and such but not such and such 3 days before the wedding!!!


----------



## slb80

I can see myself exploding at my mother, my mil is lovely and even told us to elope if we want, starting to wish I was doing that now


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw silb no! you know sometimes it is best to go to one side and let it all out, regroup and rethink about what you are going to do! that toally sucks about not being able to go ridng today especially as it seems you have not been able to and have been looking forward to it! xkx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah do it! everyone said to us, thought you guys would just elope! well great thanks, could have saved ourselves 6 grand! lol! do it! go somewhere hot get married come home thow a buffet and disco done! lol


----------



## slb80

See it is mum and sister, they would both go mental lol.

I was so looking forward to it, not rode in about a month because of the snow and ice, and then being in beauty christmas is a crazy time of year. I know being employed was the right thing to do esp relating to maternity pays ect but god it is hard being a joey after 5 yrs being the boss of yourself. Just a big change. Just being a big hormonal freak today!

I am going to treat myself to a glass of wine tonight and hopefully it will be the last one for a while! Is that bad of me being in the 2ww? I don't drink much anyway but I feel the need tonight lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i wouldnt worry about it! think of all the women who dont find out for ages and get trollied! also they say a couple of units across the week is unlikely to do harm so even if you are one drink isnt going to hurt! this is of course coming from the person who doesnt touch a drop but still lol! 

i hated going from being a manager to being at the lowest level on the ladder! i quit after my first round of maternity, hated it there and my boss was only 23 and was a power mad cow! she fired my friend because she was jealous that we were friends and when i made friends with one of the agency ladies - at my bosses request - she screamed at me saying we shouldnt bond over our pregnancies! god hated her so much! felt fantastic going in there and quitting still one of the best feelings ever lol!

well without sounding too much like a sponger get your mat leave and pay and during that time you can decide what you want! xkx


----------



## slb80

Happy New Year :)

Well today has probably one of the worst starts of a year I have ever had! We got back from our friends about 1.30am to find the pup had rumaged in the bins and then somehow manage to get a pack of 50 heart tablets that is for my old dog and scoff the lot. We had to rush her to the emergancy vets, her heart rate was over 200 bpm, they enduced vomiting, gave her meds to try and slow her heart and put her on a drip. She was in a bad way and I think we were both worried she wouldn't make the night through, but she did and we got to bring her home a couple of hours ago, she is weak and tired but she is going to be just fine, thank god. I cried my eyes out when we left her last night :( Thank goodness for insurance.

On the bright side, It can only get better


----------



## gilz82

Oh hon I'm so sorry, its terrifying when something happens to one of your dogs. Glad everything turned out ok though :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw hun no thats awful! glad to hear pup is going to be ok though!

you know what 5 years ago i had the worst starts to the year i had ever had, i had spent the previous 2 weeks trying to split up with my ex and it took that long because he was out sh**ging anything with a pulse especially if they were a friend of mine, so finally managed it on the 2nd jan, on the 5th jan was in a car crash where the car flipped over and parents divorce was getting nasty worst start ever BUT that february i finally managed to get the attention of my now husband, we moved in together that year and just quite frankly once i got past that first month the year rocked!! 

so goes to show that although a year can start out really really bad it can turn around really really quickly! things can only get better lol xkx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So sorry to hear about your pup slb but so glad everything is going to be fine!


----------



## slb80

Aw thanks ladies, she is my baby, I am just so glad she is ok. Things can only get better :)


----------



## DaretoDream

slb- what a horrible way to start a year!!! You know what the worst part is? they never learn. She'll do it again if she gets the chance! 

Our dog is annoying like that, so when we leave we crate him. Only way i know everything is safe. I just can't trust the little piece of crap.

Glad your baby is doing well, and will be praying for her quick recovery.


----------



## molly85

aww what on earth do you have in your bin that the tastiest thing is heart tablets?

Glad their ok tho. I had a nasty accident6 years ago in december decided to see the new year on my friends behalf as she was seriously in hospital 3 day hang over i will never forget I hink the year never really improved in some ways in others it was very enlightening,


----------



## slb80

Ha ha molly sounds crazy doesn't it. She polished off eveything in the bin and then moved to the sides. The heart tablets are meat flavored to encourage the older dog to take them. Still hvae no idea how she got them from where they were and she didn't take anything else from the side. She is doing well now and has been bouncing about all morning :)

Dare we usually do create her when we go out but df was worried that break ins happen a lot nye and thought he would leave her out to bark if anyone came to the door.. Never again.

I had loads of dreams last night getting my bfp, I dreamt I did lots of different tests and they were all stacked up around me all bfp. So when i woke I had to test and bfn :( will just wait for af now


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awh slb sorry to hear about your pup we also have to crate maxxie he's 10 months now bit still can't be trusted. The last time we left him out he ate the kitchen lino lol x


----------



## DaretoDream

slb80 said:


> Ha ha molly sounds crazy doesn't it. She polished off eveything in the bin and then moved to the sides. The heart tablets are meat flavored to encourage the older dog to take them. Still hvae no idea how she got them from where they were and she didn't take anything else from the side. She is doing well now and has been bouncing about all morning :)
> 
> Dare we usually do create her when we go out but df was worried that break ins happen a lot nye and thought he would leave her out to bark if anyone came to the door.. Never again.
> 
> I had loads of dreams last night getting my bfp, I dreamt I did lots of different tests and they were all stacked up around me all bfp. So when i woke I had to test and bfn :( will just wait for af now

I'm glad she is doing so well, and you know, she could still bark from the crate :) But i understand why - and that's what happens with some people, it only takes one time to learn that. I am not talking about you- but i've known people who's homes burnt down because animals chewed on wires, and the owners didn't believe in crating. Well then they lost the house AND the dog died too. I knew them before i got my dog. Needless to say, he will never stay out of his crate when we are gone! just to be safe. Plus i think he'd chew things.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

you just dont realise what it take to keep larger more demanding pets until you talk to people who already have them, i would have thought hmmmm maybe the dog might chew the furniture without me here but it would never have crossed my mind that they could start fires! 

my ds would love a cat, he loves them, and whenever we go round someones house that has a cat we dont see anything of him unti lgoing home time lol but still dont think we have the time for one lol


----------



## DaretoDream

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> you just dont realise what it take to keep larger more demanding pets until you talk to people who already have them, i would have thought hmmmm maybe the dog might chew the furniture without me here but it would never have crossed my mind that they could start fires!
> 
> my ds would love a cat, he loves them, and whenever we go round someones house that has a cat we dont see anything of him unti lgoing home time lol but still dont think we have the time for one lol

I have 2 cats- (i'm a vet tech and we wind up collecting) and everyone says i have the pets from hell. I mean the medical issues i've had- plus how BAD some of them can be. 


My calico/tabby has anxiety problems. She ATE my carpet when i wasn't home- destroyed lots and lots of things. I mean, literally ate a hole in the carpet. Cats aren't supposed to have anxiety!! And it was when i would leave her. So they think it's separation anxiety. Then she sometimes PEES on things when she's mad. Nice.


The other cat we got to keep her company. She HATES him. But, she will play for a while, and then tries to bite him. Only plays on her terms. (i will never have another female cat again) she's 4 and hasn't grown out of her destructive personality. No one told me cats could be so bad! i had no idea. 


Then the other cat likes to eat wires. We put a Scatttt thing up that helps a lot- but yeah, kittens, are just as destructive as dogs. He is way cute though and likes cuddling, where the female can't be bothered. 


But if anyone ever tells you kittens are so great because you can leave them alone- NO NO NO you can't! The female now has to be locked in the laundry room when we're gone, and the male FINALLY can be out by himself because his destruction isn't as bad as it used to be.


See the animals can feel the currents moving through the wires so they bite it because they like the feel. Crazy nuts. These are probably my last animals if i have any say.


----------



## slb80

My god they chew wires! I know bunnies do, got one of those too and have lost internet connection a lot because of her but never had distructive cats, I guess I am lucky that mine are well behaved, my old little cavvi is an angel and the pup well I have learnt my lesson the hard way, I thought we were going to loose her. I don't the would chew the furniture but she obviously has a rummaging tendancy. Create from now on for her!

How are you today ladies? hope you are keeping well. Dare your edd is the day before my birthday


----------



## DaretoDream

slb80 said:


> My god they chew wires! I know bunnies do, got one of those too and have lost internet connection a lot because of her but never had distructive cats, I guess I am lucky that mine are well behaved, my old little cavvi is an angel and the pup well I have learnt my lesson the hard way, I thought we were going to loose her. I don't the would chew the furniture but she obviously has a rummaging tendancy. Create from now on for her!
> 
> How are you today ladies? hope you are keeping well. Dare your edd is the day before my birthday

LOL yeah i never knew they chewed wires either. But lord i certainly got a batch of 'em. I love them but hell. 


:) Seems like so far away!!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

omg what a nightmare! i think you have to do so much research when you want to get an animal like that especially dogs! i used to want a springer spaniel thinking oh they wouldnt need walking that much they are small medium dogs NOPE they want hours and hours of excerise each day and apparantly get a bit agressive and naughty if you dont its definately a commitment and i can totally see why they become like children and part of the family to people because they affect your daily lives just like children do!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

We have two boxer dogs Ladies (live at my parents!) and Tyson the male was very destructive as a pup he would chew the doors and the door frames :( When my parents lived in the house I grew up in we would get reports from the neighbours saying that they had walked passed to see Tyson sat on the side of the sink looking out of the window :wacko: We worked out that whilst we were out he would pull the oven door down with his mouth climb on it and then hitch himself up onto the worktops then he would walk all the way around the kitchen on the worktops knocking everything in his path to the floor until he reached the kitchen sink and window where he would get himself settled waiting for us to come home :wacko: If we happened to leave pots on the draining unit they would also be pushed to the floor :loopy: We would come home to destruction but could never quite understand how items that where at the back of the worksurfaces ended up to be on the floor cause they were out of his reach and he used to put the oven door back up so we were none the wiser :dohh: One day we decided to `spy` on him and caught him at his tricks :lol: It was one of those `candid camera` moments we were absolutely gobsmacked :rofl:

Then my parents decided to get Diamond our bitch boxer who is such a lady well that was until they had her sterilised after 3 litters of pups :wacko: She is now worse than Tyson was as a pup and she just loves to chew wood :shrug: Door frames, the kitchen unit doors whatever she can get her mouth around :dohh:

Pets are just the funniest things :loopy:


----------



## PeanutBean

Pets are variable. Our dog was a rescue dog, terrified of men. We think a lab/staff cross. We've had her for 7 years now and she is a delight. The most bother is sometimes getting on the sette when we go out. We haven't had to do any training or anything, she is just fabulous and excellent with kids. Our old dog who died a year ago now we literally picked up on a walk. Various happenings later and he was ours. He was a pure black lab and gentle as anything. He was also a physical wreck (was at least 8 when we got him 5 years ago) and cost us a fortune in vet bills and anti-inflammatories. He was the most frightened dog I've ever known and spent 6 months too afraid to step through doorways - we had to carry him outside; pooing and weeing on the floor - we had permanent newspaper carpet; and chewing things up like a puppy. He did settle on e he eventually felt secure with us and became I think the happiest dog I've ever known. If a dig can be grateful... We had a good couple of years then his last year he became incontinent in his bowel and his back legs so bad he had to be carried up and down stairs. It was pretty sad and all in all he was very difficult to manage but needs must. It was us or he'd have been put to sleep for sure.


----------



## DaretoDream

Did you know the leading cause of pet euthansias are due to BEHAVIOR problems? Unfortunately there are way more TROUBLED pets. Especially dogs. If they think they can get away with something, they totally will. And use you every step of the way. They will treat you like another dog. Sad as we're treating them like our kids. But it's true.


I can't tell you how many families i have in my line of work that come in and say the dog is great, except... blah blah some sort of behavior issue. Lots of urinating inappropriately cats, and tons of nasty or just not listening dogs.

I can tell you i've only met about 10 in 5 years where they said 'all around, good dog. no problems.' but its also when they're older dogs too... so i don't know if the owners just FORGOT what the dog was like as a puppy- or if really, they were good dogs. 

But the Mutts- the rescues, they usually make the best pets. 

We have one rescue, and he's wonderful. Also a cat. He's the best cat ever. BUT, yeah, he has behavioral issues too. Still wouldn't trade him for the world.


----------



## PeanutBean

I'll only ever get rescue dogs I'm sure.  I prefer mongrels too. Invariably much cleverer. We wanted to get a new dog whilst I was still on mat leave but as we had a baby none of the shelters would house dogs with us. Very annoying. Jess is getting on a bit now, at least 9. And though she is healthy she'll not be with us forever and I'd like a second dog to learn from her. Ebin copied her no end and it really helped him gain confidence. The general consensus in everyone I know with dogs is that Jess is actually the best possible dog so I suppose we should brace ourselves for worse next time!

P's me off when owners don't deal with dog behaviour then try to ditch them or worse. It's always the owner.

No cats for us as DH is allergic though I don't mind. They're more trouble and snooty and more likely to dis unnaturally which just makes them more difficult all round!


----------



## DaretoDream

PeanutBean said:


> I'll only ever get rescue dogs I'm sure. I prefer mongrels too. Invariably much cleverer. We wanted to get a new dog whilst I was still on mat leave but as we had a baby none of the shelters would house dogs with us. Very annoying. Jess is getting on a bit now, at least 9. And though she is healthy she'll not be with us forever and I'd like a second dog to learn from her. Ebin copied her no end and it really helped him gain confidence. The general consensus in everyone I know with dogs is that Jess is actually the best possible dog so I suppose we should brace ourselves for worse next time!
> 
> P's me off when owners don't deal with dog behaviour then try to ditch them or worse. It's always the owner.
> 
> No cats for us as DH is allergic though I don't mind. They're more trouble and snooty and more likely to dis unnaturally which just makes them more difficult all round!


unfortunately not ALWAYS the owners fault. Bad breeding will make nasty dogs- and that is not owners fault. Take cocker spaniels. They are nasty! They were bred so much and so poorly they are now hard to find nice ones. Dachshunds are the same. But if you have a dog that is set in it's ways and that nasty sometimes there is no other way than to give them up. :( 

as for cats- yeah they can be snooty but- it's again in how they are raised. Mine were raised like dogs- to be part of the family. So they greet people and play with them. The female can be snobby- but the male- not at all. He wants to be with you all the time. They follow us like the dog and they actually sleep I'm rooms where we are to be near us. They were raised to be social.

but then there is my dog. Someone had him first- he was also from bad breeding... And he has bitten me on a few occasions- for picking him up when he didn't want to be. He is a terrier... And the breed can be nippy. 

my mother has a purebred dog- and hands down the smartest dog I ever met. I don't think one breed is smarter than another- nor do I think rescues are smarter... But I've seen just about every breed through work... Each kind has it's quirks- mixes too. Some of them get bad behaviors from the mix so I've seen some aggressive mixes as well. There are many breeds I would never have- due to being mixed with a nasty breed, neurotic breeds, health problems etc. It's hard. Because honestly... I don't think there is a perfect. More like pick ur poison? Which can you live with.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

How poo is it that admiin are moving all of the groups to the back and beyond! could at least make it easier for people to find! thats why i havent posted too much on the graduate thread before i just kept forgetting where it was lol

think they are going a bit over board with the sectioning of everything!

silb silb! hows it going!


----------



## sequeena

Have I missed something?? Haven't noticed any changes :wacko:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah they have moved every single group in ttc 1st tri etc to the lounge area, its easier to go between the 2 conception month threads but wo!


----------



## PeanutBean

You just need to click on user cp and all you're subscribed threads are there, you won't even notice them moving!


----------



## slb80

I have found you all, wondered where you had all gone, was starting to think that it had been ddeleted as most of you have graduated now. 

So I think I am 12dpo, I feel lost without ff keeping track for me. AF usually comes betweed 11dpo and 14dpo so she is due any time now, and hopefully she is staying away. I wasn't ss at all until df said my boobs look bigger and that set me off, so I am now lay in the bath feeling a bit sicky thinking ohh is that a sign? I felt dizzy before and though oh another sign?? god you can drive yourself mad with this stuff. I think I might test tomorrow and if bfn well at least I know.

Back to work tomorrow, yuck not looking forward to it but hey ho got to be done, had a couple of good days after the stress of ruby eating all those pills! Got to ride twice before the snow comes back and have even laid the new living room flooring, DF is useless bless him and I wanted a proper job doing so I did it. So that is 1 room done now, just the rest of the house to go.


----------



## slb80

I have found you all, wondered where you had all gone, was starting to think that it had been ddeleted as most of you have graduated now. 

So I think I am 12dpo, I feel lost without ff keeping track for me. AF usually comes betweed 11dpo and 14dpo so she is due any time now, and hopefully she is staying away. I wasn't ss at all until df said my boobs look bigger and that set me off, so I am now lay in the bath feeling a bit sicky thinking ohh is that a sign? I felt dizzy before and though oh another sign?? god you can drive yourself mad with this stuff. I think I might test tomorrow and if bfn well at least I know.

Back to work tomorrow, yuck not looking forward to it but hey ho got to be done, had a couple of good days after the stress of ruby eating all those pills! Got to ride twice before the snow comes back and have even laid the new living room flooring, DF is useless bless him and I wanted a proper job doing so I did it. So that is 1 room done now, just the rest of the house to go.


----------



## slb80

Bfn :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: slb :(


----------



## slb80

Gutted Just not sure how much of this I can take, found out yesterday a friend is 3 month pg, she got married 3 months ago and started trying right away and bam pg. What is wrong with me??? Why is this so hard :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh hon :hugs: I want to say has the :witch: landed yet and your not out until she does but you might want to :trouble: me :( Please dont give up...it will happen right when its meant to :thumbup: Did you guys get SA kit yet?


----------



## slb80

Yeah she has just landed :( sa kit still hasn't shown up! I am going to get df to call gp if it isn't here by Friday. I am also going back to the gp as soon as I can, I am certain my endo is coming back and I want refering back to the hospital to get that sorted, I am sure that isn't helping. I am so P****d off right now. Gone through a full range of emotions in the last hour.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh hon :hugs: Please hang in there :thumbup: If its a tiny bit of hope right now I see :blue: I always have for you so def something there :)

AND DONT WAIT UNTIL FRIDAY CALL THE GPS NOW FOR THAT SA KIT :thumbup: YOU GUYS HAVE WAITED LONG ENOUGH!


----------



## slb80

Oh I hope you are right madly. When df asked the gp just before christmas about sa kit she said the referal had been sent to the hospital and they probably wouldn't send it out until everyone was back to work in the new year. Thats why I am planning on holding fire until fri.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ok in that case I suppose it makes sense :) here the drs give them to you or of course the hospital if you see a consultant barmy that they have to send off the referral for one :wacko:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw no silb ! i cant believe it i am so sorry! well friday will be a week after the new year began and also well over a month since you were told that you were going to get sent one, can totally see why people end up doing all the testing privately - my dad and his partner are getting tested privately at the moment but only cos his work give him fantastic health care packages! and yes i know my son and future child will be older than their aunt/uncle eek!


----------



## DaretoDream

:hugs: slb, i'm so sorry. i really thought you had it this time. :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ah girls, Im in need of a cyber hug.

My brothers girl friend had a scan today at 10 weeks (Read my Journal for full story) and i feel so emotionally unstable now :( I think im still angry that she is pregnant and im not! :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh hon....sending HUGE virtual hugs your way :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awh slb! I think we need to be TTC buddys! it looks like you are going through all the same emotions as i am!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks Madly! x


----------



## slb80

:hugs:I agree Zoie, I am going through every emotion possible right now :( I totally understand how you feel about your brothers girlfriend, I am so worried my dfs brother and his girlfriend will get pg before me and I don't even know if they are trying. It is so hard


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Lets buddy up then :) it seems we are the only two yet to graduate ol


----------



## Isabel209

hello girlies,

can i join you? 

desperate for a #1 baby

xxx


----------



## gilmore85

xMissxZoiex said:


> Lets buddy up then :) it seems we are the only two yet to graduate ol

don't worry your not the only ones who are yet to graduate I've been here since this thread started as well just don't post much lol I'm currently waiting to see if the :witch: will arrive shes due either today or tomorrow


----------



## luv his face

I'm still here waiting to graduate too! theres alot of us who haven't made it.. YET.. We will I promise it!

I'm onto cycle 7 and DH and I are both going to see a doc hopefully late this month or early february.. so hopefully we can get some answers... i still come on and check this thread every day..


----------



## slb80

Isabel209 said:


> hello girlies,
> 
> can i join you?
> 
> desperate for a #1 baby
> 
> xxx

Welcome :)

Tell us a bit about yourself xx


----------



## slb80

Gilmore, Luv his face not seen you for a while, welcome back ladies :hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

slb80 said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> hello girlies,
> 
> can i join you?
> 
> desperate for a #1 baby
> 
> xxx
> 
> Welcome :)
> 
> Tell us a bit about yourself xxClick to expand...

here i go...... well, i am 29 years old. i am married and have been with my partner for 13years. i have been ttc since june 2010 but no luck. my cycle is around 30 days and we usually ttc on days 12,14,16. i am not sure if this is enough. i have to admit that i am going through a lot of stress and dont have the appetite for BD'ing. we desperately want a baby...

i suffer from low abdominal pain and sometimes back pain. my gynae thinks it is IBS but i am not sure about it as i keep getting thrush every month. i try to cut down all sugars but somtimes i feel helpless. today i ate 2 pieces cakes. hope i dont get thrush again this month as i heard that it s not good to use medication like cremes or passeries after ovulation - this will hinder conception. i am forcing myself to drink 2litres of water everyday

i use preseed lubricant becasue i am most of the time dry down there. this cycle we are trying to BD every other day after the period so maybe we start cooking the little bean :) i took B6 vitamins(stopped taking them 2 days ago) and i also take evening primrose to help me with my mood. but my mood these last days is very bad. i feel very upset, down, sad and very sleepy.

this cycle i took 4 pills of 2.5mg of femara (fertility pill) because my progesterone is still low. gynae wants it to go higher just to prevent miscarriage if i ever conceive.

i really need your prayers as i want this month to be our month....
:dust: to all 
xxxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Welcome Isabel209 :wave: and welcome back Gilmore and luv his face :)

Ladies I know I`m a grad but I still like to pop into this thread every now and then because it feels like home to me :thumbup:


----------



## slb80

Its lovely to have the grads popping in. It is fab to see the thred busy and so lovely to see how you grads are getting along. Can't wait to see the baby pics when all the little ones start to arrive :)

I never guet the jelousy pangs I get when another fb friends announces there pregnancy, I guess that is because we can all relate to each other and you grads know exactly what us girls waiting to graduate feel like. You grads popping in keep us going I am sure of it xx


----------



## gilmore85

grrr just tested and :bfn: looks like I'm waiting for the :witch: to show


----------



## slb80

Oh Gilmore so sorry hun, but your not out until she lands xx


----------



## gilmore85

well still waiting for the :witch: to arrive and after last nights negative hpt i reckon she will make an appearance today as scheduled :cry:


----------



## slb80

Aw hun I know how you feel, I noticed you have been ttc for 10 months, have you been to your gp yet?


----------



## gilmore85

slb80 said:


> Aw hun I know how you feel, I noticed you have been ttc for 10 months, have you been to your gp yet?

no not yet i'm too scared to go to my gp i'm going to wait until its been a year (which is only in 2 months how depressing) kinda hoping it will happen before then but its not looking likely


----------



## slb80

I have just made a fool of myself and cried my eyes out down the phone to my mum who didn't know we are ttc because she told me my sister is 6 weeks pregnant with her 5th child, another unplanned pregnancy. 3 of her were pill babies 1 planned and this one her coil had slipped. I have obviously told my mum why I was so upset now but I can't understand how some people keep getting pregnant when they don't want to and those that do find it so bloody hard. I am finding it very hard to be happy for her but right now I am deverstated!


----------



## DaretoDream

slb- i'm so so so sorry you are going through such a tough time. It WILL happen for you. Have you seen your gp yet? You are much stronger than i. I was ready to give up on the 4th cycle.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh Ladies sending HUGE :hugs:

You will become grads I just know it :)


----------



## slb80

DaretoDream said:


> slb- i'm so so so sorry you are going through such a tough time. It WILL happen for you. Have you seen your gp yet? You are much stronger than i. I was ready to give up on the 4th cycle.

Going next wed to see my gp. I feel so bad for being so upset now but all i want to do right now is :cry: and to top it off DF has said he is not having her and 5 kids at the :wedding: which makes me want to cry so much more :cry:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw hun that is so frustrating and heart breaking!

i am so sorry hun i can imagine how hard it is if it was a first child or at least a child she had ttc then that might have dented it a bit but a coil baby grrrrrrrrrrr you are definately a better person than me cos i would have been ranting and raving about it!

at least now you have the support of someone else as well and perhaps she can steer conversation away from her million kids with a simple raise of an eyebrow from you

hun i just get the feeling that this is meant to happen for you i know its bad but sometimes you just think blimey that person is really up against things here arent they but with you i just feel like it is just taking its own sweet time and it will happen - going back to the docs is a fab idea because of course information is power! 

i completely forgot to post that stuff for you hun but i will get it done in the am promise lol xkx


----------



## slb80

Aw thanks nomore, I feel like I am loosing the plot right now lol, The funny thing is I have been trying to prepare myself for a while that she would say she is pg, I know that sounds odd as she had the coil but I just had a feeling it would happen and when my mum told me I felt like I had the wind knocked out of me, I tried to hold it together but just crumbled. I havent even called her to congratulate her yet, I just can't I feel on the brink right now. I think what makes it so much harder is she doesn't work, never has, drinks, smokes and has such an unhealthy lifestyle and I have all but cut out drink, have never smoked, eat well and take care of myself, I have even cut out caffine, runny eggs, soft cheese and the list goes on. 

I don't know if my mum will think like that, Infact she forgets to think, She told me before when I told her why I was upset she said, well your trying to hard and with your endo it might never happen!! the icing on the cake I think. She doesn't mean anything bad by it but she doesn't tend to think :( 

Think the :witch: is making me extra hormonal and sensitive this time lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i dont think it is down to the witch hun i would be exactly the same, and fancy saying that! i am one of those people who really thinks before i speak but you know what i know so many people who will just blurt out things so quickly that what they said has barely touched the brain before leaving their lips


grrr it makes me so mad that people take something so precious for granted especially when it comes so easily to them - it would take all my strength not to "jokingly" suggest sterilisation next time lol lol lol lol

my dh sis has 5 kids and all year she has been going oh when you having another, its time, oh its easy, you not giving it to him enough eh eh wink wink nudge nudge - i was getting to the stage where i was liek i'll friggin nudge you! i'll nudge you alright lol it isnt that easy for everyone grrrr and no matter how long it has taken it is so disrespectful to your unborn child to do potential damage, imagine what her kids will say when they remember her smoking etc through this pregnancy and then realise thats what she did when they were in there hmmmmmm karma


----------



## slb80

I text her last night and my mum had told her I had been crying but not why so I told her, I didn't want to because I don't want her to feel bad. She jsut said she is gutted for me. My mum has text me asking how i am saying she has been upset for me. I am so glad my mum told me yesterday because her friend has just been in the shop i work and told me, and to add insult to injury told me it should be me soon, then one of the girls said yeah have a baby! My god how am I holding it together lol.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw hun thats so horrible! why do people think it is their business to go about telling people that their family is pregant/telling everyone the x is pregnant and then telling people they should get pregnant its their turn - yeah you know! 

you never know who you are talking to and what they are going on though behind closed doors! i have even stopped asking my sister when she is planning on having kids cos she has been with her boyfriend for 8 years, is 26 next year, moved in with him a couple of years ago blahblah blah the last time i asked her a long time back i said i thought you wanted kids by the time you were 25? she went really quiet and although i dont think they were trying it might have been the cause of a few arguments if she was ready and he wasnt you know - i felt so bad! i dont ever ask anyone when they want kids anymore!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

forgot to add my sister is very career minded and loves to travel and sleep so doesnt come across as ready to have kids but you just dont know! so dont ask! god i would have hit them! at the very least i would have been like i am not sure whether my sister wants the whole world to know yet .. . . . .


----------



## slb80

I just need to pick myself up, brush myself down and go on! 

and who knows we could end up enjoying pregnancy together. fx


----------



## nalavarado

Hello Ladies, 

Back after a few months break from BNB - and so many BNPs

Congrats everyone - NOMORE - so pleased for you :)

I finally got myself organised 2 months ago and got a CBFM and some soy - and was all set to get my BNP for xmas - but AF got shy on me and have had to wait over 2 months for my new cycle - HOW DOES SHE KNOW????

Anyway - on cd5 today so set to start testing with the monitor tomorrow and have been taking the soy for 3 days now. so keeping everything crossed. 

Also, i finally got my GP to send my off for a scan as the irregular periods are concerning me together wih TTC for just over a year now. 

Am hoping for the best pressie for dh at the end of Jan, 

Good luck to all

xxx


----------



## luv his face

bahhhh! Those unwanted pregnancies could drive me to bats! I've got a friend who discovered her :bfp: as soon as i started TTC and baby has just been born 4 days ago... healthy as can be and let me tell you how this woman has taken care of herself, mind you they've been trying a few years, she continues to take vicodin and codene as well as morphine to "ease pain" than a few years later she gets her wanted :bfp: than smokes ciggs and weed throughout her pregnancy and continues her pill taking as well, than as pregnancy is about 4 months along starts "dieting" by dieting i mean not eating at all and when she feels hungry she needs to smoke to curb her appetite... i can't begin to tell you how this disturbs me........ and at the end of her pregnancy all she wants is baby out of her and by god do you ya know it baby turns out perfect, all fingers n toes and not a thing wrong.... for me i'd eat one raw pea and end up having a baby with a disorder cause that just how the world turns... I know i don't post on here much ladies but i do read daily and stalk around your journals... i just gotta speak my mind every once in a while.


----------



## Shey

Congrats NOMORE! hope you have a H&H 9 months!


----------



## DaretoDream

slb i'm so sorry you're going through all of this. glad your mom is trying to be supportive- at least you have that! 

My mother HATES that i'm pg. hates it. 

I hate that you're having such a hard time. Have you done anything for your endo? I knew a lady who had surgery to fix it. Was wondering if you tried that yet?


----------



## sequeena

slb I'm sorry :( when I found out OH's 17 year old half sister was pregnant I was absolutely devastated :( The entire pregnancy I felt like miserable every time I saw her or if she was mentioned. It got to the point I would deliberately avoid her and avoid any conversations about it. When she had the baby it was like a weight was lifted.


----------



## slb80

I am so glad it is not just me who has been so devastated at the news of a family pregnancy. I am dreading watching her grow, I just hope that I get my bfp soon so that I wont have to see another persons new born before I get my bfp I am not sure how I would cope with that especially my sister.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

slb80 said:


> I am so glad it is not just me who has been so devastated at the news of a family pregnancy. I am dreading watching her grow, I just hope that I get my bfp soon so that I wont have to see another persons new born before I get my bfp I am not sure how I would cope with that especially my sister.

:hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

slb you are doing well to hold it together hun!

My DF said to me last night that no one else in the entire world is allowed their BFP untill we have ours :haha: bless him Hes such a sweety

I think i ovulated today ive had loads of twinges last night and more today but ive forgot EVERY morning this month to use my CBFM I just finish peeing in the morning when i rremember lol but ovulation sticks are pretty dark but i dont ever seem to get a test line darker than the control line but i know that i ovulate lol.

Fingers crossed this month girls x


----------



## slb80

xMissxZoiex said:


> slb you are doing well to hold it together hun!
> 
> My DF said to me last night that no one else in the entire world is allowed their BFP untill we have ours :haha: bless him Hes such a sweety
> 
> I think i ovulated today ive had loads of twinges last night and more today but ive forgot EVERY morning this month to use my CBFM I just finish peeing in the morning when i rremember lol but ovulation sticks are pretty dark but i dont ever seem to get a test line darker than the control line but i know that i ovulate lol.
> 
> Fingers crossed this month girls x

I didn't think I was holding it together, I cried myself to sleep last night :cry: and have had a huge lump all day today after that silly moose of my sisters friend came in the shop this morning. My mum bles her came in this afternoon to see how I was but we couldn't talk but I am glad of that. I feel much better now and have even managed to speak on the phone to my sister today. She said she is sorry and my time will come, and that she just feels so gutted that we have been trying for so long with no luck :( 

Bloody SA kit is still not here so I am instructing DF to call drs on monday and chase it up!

My opks only ever get as dark as the control line never darker, How are you going about things misszoie this month, are you inseminating again? GL hun, hope we catch the eggy this month :dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We are Inseminating this cycle then in a couple of cycles we are using our donor. I read some advice th other day, something i havent hear before thats to NOT have a bath or shower for at least 24 hours after Sex/Insemination. becuase it will upset the delicate balance of the semen ... dont know if its true but worth a try. I usially have a bath or shower ever night maybe that will work ay. x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw thanks for the congrats ladies! hope you both had good christmases and new years!

silb you are doing so so so well! posted your stuff this evening so hopefully be with you monday! hopefully though you will have ovulated before then and will not be needing them! ha ha if you got your bfp and that box remains unopened i would be suggesting that it is some sort of magic box of preseed which brings bfps without use lol!

sucks about your here again gone again opk line, i had different patterns for the last three months of ttc one month they went dark really early and stayed that way for two weeks until ov, the next month it was in and out in and out and the last month completely blank until ov however i will say i ovd around the same time each of those months still!

xkx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh oh xmzx i used to do shed loads of reading up about how to help implantation and i thought well if progesterone raises the body temp slightly to help conception etc etc purhaps a hot water bottle will help, so i googled it and found a forum of women who were going through embryo transfers and all of them were suggesting to this one woman that it is absolutely recommended to NOT use hot water bottles or raise the body temp over a certain amount for longer than 10mins eg a hot shower as this can damage the process

now i know that embryo transfer and doing it "natural" is going to be a slightly different implantation process but still exactly how different could it be

so the second i got pos opk i stopped having my much loved long hot showers (obviously still had showers lol just slightly over luke warm) and stopped over heating myself with too many layers and hot water bottles and that was the month i got bfp!

dont know if it is a complete coincidence but i can honestly say that it was the only thing that i had actually done differently that month

hmmmm you never know!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I just moved the lap top off my tummy lol i shall sit up and use the computer from now on!! I think i will have a quick warm showers aswell from now on ;) Fingers crossed that works, i LOVE LOVE LOVE long hot bubble baths, where i come out looking like a lobster lol but i think i will only have them before ovulation now

Thank NOMORE x


----------



## slb80

ohhh No I love to cook in the bath/shower DF goes mad if he jumps in the shower after me as it burns him, thats it 2ww i am giving them up too, and I wrap up in bed as I just love to be taosy warm and bake, I stand by the fires in work and even wear thermals everyday lol, heres to being cold for 2 weeks a month lol


Af is still here so wont have ovulated by Monday. Thanks nomore :)

Good luck misszoie i am routing for you xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

im routing for you too slb!! I soooo want us to be really close in dates :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

that would be sooo cool if you ladies were proper bump buddies together! got my fingers crossed for both you ladies this month! come on this is silb and xmzx 's month!!!!


----------



## slb80

Your right nomore, this is our month, It just has to be! xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It tottally has too be lol we have waited TOO long already! x


----------



## DaretoDream

Ladies i took hot baking showers every day. I didn't change that at all during our O day, or any other time... i didnt know it would be a problem? But, it didn't seem to change anything for me. Hope that you guys get your bfp this month!!! 


SLB and MZ- do either of you use softcups? I did and i really think they helped a lot. As well as the preseed.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im using the Divacup and Conceive plus. My DF has low motility.


----------



## Shey

Dare how you feeling girlie?

MZ and slb hope ya'll get your :bfp: this month.


----------



## DaretoDream

shey- pretty good. Mostly tired. Food doesn't taste the very best but I'm able to eat again. Nausea isn't as bad as it was. Most of the time not even there. Next appt this tuesday. :)


----------



## molly85

recommend soft cups girls. Dnt throw themout whenyou get your :bfp: though.

I have been led to believe sperm can help soften the cervix, so am going to try and use my little friends again once abbys ready to arrive. whether its the good old fashioned way or he has to do his duty into one i do not care as long as im not going to 42weeks.

Good luck girls, Miss Zoie has your bfp arrived or not I am generally slow


----------



## DaretoDream

molly i kept my preseed and soft cups even though i got my bfp. I'm scared to throw them out or give them away. If i (god forbid) have a miscarriage, i would need them again. I"m a bit superstitious and fear tossing them would create this situation. So i'll hold on to them for now.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

molly85 said:


> recommend soft cups girls. Dnt throw themout whenyou get your :bfp: though.
> 
> I have been led to believe sperm can help soften the cervix, so am going to try and use my little friends again once abbys ready to arrive. whether its the good old fashioned way or he has to do his duty into one i do not care as long as im not going to 42weeks.
> 
> Good luck girls, Miss Zoie has your bfp arrived or not I am generally slow

Nope it didnt :( I really need to change my avatar lol, That was last cycles evap :growlmad: 

Determind to get the real thing this time!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

OMG silb your preseed came today . . . back to me! i put a return address on it and no delivery address!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! noooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

some stupid scientist keeps telling everyone there is no such thing as baby brain but honestly this is not the stupidest thing i have done lately! an example from today, my waitress was late today so i set the restaurant up for her . . . . instead of walking round the table and putting cutlery down the correct way round on the far side of each table i thought i would be a clever dic and attempt to put them on the table from just one side . . . .the result one half of the cutlery was facing the correct way . . the other half upside down . . .we have 60 tables . . . . humpf
have already repackaged and will put in post in the am!

sorry hun!


----------



## molly85

it might not be a direct cause but when pregnant your mind is deffinatly not your own. your tierd your worried your sick your in pain and you spend half your life in the loo


----------



## slb80

Hello:wave:

Not been on for a few days, had a lot going on! the whole family thing for the wedding has gotten out of control so we have decided to change what we are doing completly. We have decided to book a regestry office and just have a meal afterward. So only very close family will be invited, We also want to have photos with our horses and maybe have a little ride and photos. It is far more us. So we have moved it forward. I now have 5 months to loose my middle and get everything planned EEKKKK 

Nomore that is so funny, It sounds like something I would do anyway so god knows what I will be like when I get my bfp lol


----------



## molly85

Awww soulds nice SIB not worth the stress. 

Sorry Miss Zoie, I don't get on here all the time so miss half of what you girls are up to, I'm always in the Grads.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hope everyone is good :)

Ive had positive opks for AGES now lol, CD16 was very almost positive CD17 was positive and i had all the twinges so thought i Ovd then. but CD18-21 morning and night have been positive.. except CD20 Morning.....

I have no idea how many dpo i am.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

slb80 said:


> Hello:wave:
> 
> Not been on for a few days, had a lot going on! the whole family thing for the wedding has gotten out of control so we have decided to change what we are doing completly. We have decided to book a regestry office and just have a meal afterward. So only very close family will be invited, We also want to have photos with our horses and maybe have a little ride and photos. It is far more us. So we have moved it forward. I now have 5 months to loose my middle and get everything planned EEKKKK
> 
> Nomore that is so funny, It sounds like something I would do anyway so god knows what I will be like when I get my bfp lol

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH how romantic hon :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw that is what i wanted to do silb! even if you go to a really really expensive restaurant and not even care about what you order you will never spend as much money as some people do! oh that is so romantic! i wanted to do registry and go to our fave restaurant but i had too much immediate family and then dhs added to that . . . oh i am so jealous i loved being the bride lol

what sort of dress are you going to wear? wear a corset and you will immediately have to lose 3lbs less than before lol lol lol aw so romantic!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

We only wed July 2009 and had a similar wedding. We booked reg office and had a small party of close family (parents, siblings!) and close friends attend we then went across the road to toast with them in the pub before driving home, changing, packing the car and heading to the coast on our honeymoon with Oliver in tow (we doubled it as our family summer hol away!) We initially booked the full shebang for October 2009 and were going all out then decided (also due to damn family squabbles) we didnt want the hassle so we initially changed the reg office from Oct to July on the secret with the intention of taking two friends as witnesses going away on our family coastal holiday already booked by that stage and announcing upon our return however we got a slight attack of guilt more so me than David cause it was so important to some family members to finally see us wed that I could just ignore it so we announced we had brought it forward ceremony only no party. Must say some people were unhappy we never celebrated we even cancelled an eve piss up we got railroaded into booking after our holiday which we didnt really want which really upset some people and I dont think one or two have still forgiven us but hey ho it was our day the way we wanted it. We had hen/stag dos, the dress, suits, flower girl, two pages boys, a bridesmaid all in full attire, flowers, cake, attendant gifts, photographer you name it we just did the reg office and no party. My wedding day was perfect and special to us :thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awh all this talk of weddings makes me want to get married very soon! we were ment to be getting married this april but everything was too expensive. The place were i wanted to get married went up almost £2000 from £5000 to almost £7000 which is too much for us to pay. Im very tempted to find a nice registry office and have a nice sit down meal for just a few close family members. but ive still got to have the dress i wanted :haha:


----------



## slb80

I am thinking a corset type dress so that is a bonus, just need to tone my arms a bit too. I so wanted to do it just the two of us but my mum would never forgive me so here we are. I haven't told the family yet, We will be emailing them all tomorrow now that the reg office and resteruant are booked. I am just praying for good weather so we can have the pictures with the horses as that is the one thing df wanted. It is proving a bit of a nightmare to plan as to where we will ride as the two places we wanted are national trust and they seem to be a bit funny about it, as we are hoping to have a bit of a champaine picnic. We will have to have a 2nd plan in place should the british summer choose to throw it down as we will have a few hours to kill between the reg office and the meal. I actualy feel happy and excited about it for the first time since we started planning. It is crazy how other people can take over without you even noticing.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Its great that you are happy with your plans.

I really want to start planning all the little details but tbh i havnt got a clue were to start lol.


----------



## slb80

awww I havent lol It is just all just slipping into place now.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

We booked our wedding in Jan and wed in July and I thought I was time restricted but it all worked out :)


----------



## slb80

Thought I would update you all on my trip to the gp today. I went to a different dr and I just felt so comfortable with him, I am going to him in the future. It turns out I should never have been told my bloods were all normal as my Fh,fsh levels are abnormal so he is repeating that test on friday. He has given me the direct number to the people at the hospital who should have sent the SA kit as as been getting the run around with that a bit so will get that sorted tomorrow and he has booked an appointment with me for a FS on the 24th Jan which is cd21 so he wants repeat bloods doing then. So at last we are moving! Just so angry that I was told all was normal when it clearly isn't.

Told the family the wedding date has been moved, DFs family are all so thrilled saying it should be what we want and they are happy for us. My sister is the same. My mother on the other hand was horid, she has said to my sister how inconsiderate of me to book it when my sister will clearly 7months pg on the photos. I was fuming at that eh hello whos day is this. She also has had a big wobbler at it being moved forward and is clearly not happy with the smaller wedding as she will now need to un invite all those she invited. We havent told them yet about the champaine and strawberrys luch at the park while we ride. I know DFs family will all be thrilled with it as it is so us but I can see my mum pulling her face and I wont be at all suprised if she doesn't want to do that. Well it isa tough if she doesn't like it she doesn't come. Simples


----------



## molly85

Jeez whats wrong with be photo'd at 7 mnths gone, if you sister dresses in a markee she will look like one if she dresses nice she will look lovely lol.

Poke a horse poo in ya mums mouth lol


----------



## slb80

molly85 said:


> Jeez whats wrong with be photo'd at 7 mnths gone, if you sister dresses in a markee she will look like one if she dresses nice she will look lovely lol.
> 
> Poke a horse poo in ya mums mouth lol

Love it lol 

and don't tempt me withthe horse poo in my mums mouth, I love her to bits but she can try and be so controling at times lol


----------



## DaretoDream

slb80 said:


> Thought I would update you all on my trip to the gp today. I went to a different dr and I just felt so comfortable with him, I am going to him in the future. It turns out I should never have been told my bloods were all normal as my Fh,fsh levels are abnormal so he is repeating that test on friday. He has given me the direct number to the people at the hospital who should have sent the SA kit as as been getting the run around with that a bit so will get that sorted tomorrow and he has booked an appointment with me for a FS on the 24th Jan which is cd21 so he wants repeat bloods doing then. So at last we are moving! Just so angry that I was told all was normal when it clearly isn't.
> 
> Told the family the wedding date has been moved, DFs family are all so thrilled saying it should be what we want and they are happy for us. My sister is the same. My mother on the other hand was horid, she has said to my sister how inconsiderate of me to book it when my sister will clearly 7months pg on the photos. I was fuming at that eh hello whos day is this. She also has had a big wobbler at it being moved forward and is clearly not happy with the smaller wedding as she will now need to un invite all those she invited. We havent told them yet about the champaine and strawberrys luch at the park while we ride. I know DFs family will all be thrilled with it as it is so us but I can see my mum pulling her face and I wont be at all suprised if she doesn't want to do that. Well it isa tough if she doesn't like it she doesn't come. Simples

If your sister doesn't want to be photographed- then don't be in the photos. If it's SO horrible that she's pg and lord help us if we would remember it in a photo. And your mom- sounds like MY mom. Lord. 

DO what YOUUUUUUU want!!!!!!!!! It's your wedding!!!!!! 



molly85 said:


> Jeez whats wrong with be photo'd at 7 mnths gone, if you sister dresses in a markee she will look like one if she dresses nice she will look lovely lol.
> 
> Poke a horse poo in ya mums mouth lol

:rofl: Molly- you are hilarious!!


----------



## molly85

hehe. we don't do grumoy relatives your rude to me you can take a hike


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG slb tell her your Mum to take a hike if she isnt happy.....HELLO WHOS WEDDING DAY IS IT? grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr seems just like the hassle we had :( Even my two younger sisters managed to ruin my hen do by brawling in the street, just couldnt bare not to have the attention on themselves for a few hours. I still havent forgiven them now :nope:

And has for your sister simples dont get in the bloody photos :trouble:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

silb i do hate family sometimes! luckily ours were expecting to be told hey we eloped so were happy with the whole wedding thing that we provided!

Honestly how about how selfish of your sister to get pregnant when she knew you were engaged and likely to get married in the summer! how selfish of HER - that is how ridiculous your mum's statement was! 

im a going to be over 8 months pregnant at a cousins wedding, i am simply going to be careful about what i wear, probably nice shoes, leggings (its not a posh posh wedding) and get a really really really nice top which doesnt look like a tent and if i do still look huge then a clever handbag or hiding behind dh with my head smiling lovingly over his shoulder in group photos will be plan b lol 

that is unbelievable about your last results! i read somewhere that a doctor had told loads of women that they had come back with normal fertility because he didnt agree with nhs funding fertility treatment! that was donkeys years ago but it makes you think doesnt it! glad to hear that you have a doctor who is not just going to help but is going out his way to help! 

at least you are moving forward now! xkx


----------



## slb80

I know DF thinks I should complain as we could have carried on for months as we are and I might not even be ovulating. Just goes to show that opks and temps are not 100%. Chased the SA kit and it was posted monday. If we don't have it by next monday I am to call again and they will resend. GP is hoping the sa results will be back by the time i have my appointment with the fs on the 24th.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

that would be so good if you could get them back that quickly! perhaps its a case of your doctor giving them a little bit of a ticking off to get a move on with it all

i did read that opks can show a surge but doesnt mean that surge ended in ov and also most docs will not even take any results you find from temping because it is so unreliable! its amazing isnt it these things a vital for people who know there is nothing wrong and do help pinpoint ov but when there is something wrong they can still suggest ov! crazy!

got any more wedding plans sorted? i did ALL of mine online! the only person i actually met with was a cake woman - that was her official name lol - and also a woman to measure me for a dress i had ordered from her online lol! that was it! got the dress online and everything! luckily it was perfect, it was very cheap at £270 quid and i will admit by the end of the day - had been wearing it for about 18 hours by the time i took it off - some of the beading had come loose in a couple of inconspicuous places but other than that! i also got silk flowers done! my sister was like omg kate that is appauling but when they arrived she had to eat her words because not only were they absolutely beautiful but i still have my bouquet looking exactly the same for as long as one of our future children eventually knocks it over playing football inside or using it to play brides and drops it in a mud puddle - reinacting beach wedding in the garden or something lol


----------



## slb80

Oh can you pm me the dress ladies details? I have ordered silk flowers and pretty much everything is sorted now, all done online!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i've just been trying to find it but it looks like she has changed the way she does things she used to order in ready made dresses but it looks like she is now making them?

if you google villiage brides spencers wood you find it but even though the site is the same i cant find the part of the site which had all the dresses on it? hmmmm will look more though x


----------



## slb80

I will do that thanks nomore. I am feeling very positive right now, ok so the next few months might be a write off for us regarding ttc, don't get me wrong we will still try but can't excpect much but I guess miracles do happen. I am just glad that if it is bacause I am not ovulating properly it should be easly fixable fx, at least I have the wedding to focus my mind on for the next few months. Would be great if everything is sorted by then as there was a mention of me needing a lap to make sure all my endo is gone.


----------



## molly85

have you seen the ebay dresses they make with your measurements in china some are really nice and good prices. Haven't met anyone who has tried them yet


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

I have heard good and very bad things about the dresses coming from china so not sure i would risk that one. it does look as though she has changed her business from prepared dresses to custom designing which i suppose she can make a hell of a lot more money from, it is defo the same woman doing it i suppose she was perhaps getting more business experience and building a good reputation for her business before branching out like she has done now, shame because she used to get in loads and loads and loads of dresses some of them looked like they were worth thousands and were only £800! shame!


i dont know how quick the process is for putting someone on clomid but i would imagine if they discovered you werent oving from this cycle they owuld prob put you on it the very next cycle? i wouldnt see any point in hanging around cos if you are not oving you are not oving so maybe you might get some treatment as soon as that? would be good if you could!

my dads girlfriend is getting all her test results back next week, if they are good he will be telling her i am pregnant after that but i cant imagine how he is going to break the news that he is going to be a grandad again if she gets told she hasnt got a chance of getting pregnant, she has been reacting badly to her really close friends getting pregnant which is of course understandable but how is she going to react to the man she wants a child with becoming a grandad again . . . . hmmmm


----------



## molly85

There is something very odd about that last paragraph Nomore, its sad she can't concieve at the mo but a bit ood its your dads GF


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

tell me about it! you did not read incorrectly it is my dads girlfriend. he is 51 this year and she is 36 with no kids of her own all i can say is he must love her very very very much to be having a baby with her at his age, i mean i know there are older dads but jeez! he has 3 grown up kids aged 26 my sis 24 me almost 20my bro and his 2 grandchildren will be older than his "new" child and my son and baby will be older than their aunt / uncle . . . . . . . part of me wants to scream eek chavvy but at the same time i would never ever deny any woman the chance of having a child whether it makes me feel incrediby uncomfortable or not . . . my sister though WILL FREAK! lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

it will be like father of the bride two . . . . a film that i could never really get my head around. . . . .shudder lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Nomore when I was preg with Byron my MIL decided she and he OH wanted a baby (DH is 28 and his half sister is 15 now). She was in her mid 40s and it was all totally out the blue given that she's spent 15 years wishing she wasn't tied down by kids and her OH is about 40 now and had no interest in having his own kids. She rang up DH in tears saying she hadn't planned on saying anything about wanting a baby at all but had just had a miscarriage and had been seeing fertility specialists and things. Right when he was trying to deal with our own growing family. It was all very odd. But I suppose no more odd than decided it was imperative she get married because we had announced our engagement...


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i get the feeling with my dads girlfriend its a case she has always wanted one but it has never been the right time and now time has rushed by, i do find it a little odd but if anyone had been going round saying i shouldnt have babies becuase of any reason i would flip so even if i find it a little weird its my dad i have absolutely no right to say no its wrong you cant lol i am a lot more accepting, my sister absolutely freaked when i told her! if she ever does get prgnant my sister will prob revert back to being daddys little 4 year old girl lol


----------



## PeanutBean

Different than my MIL who had been a single mum for 20 years.


----------



## slb80

:happydance: The SA kit has finally arrived! 

but it has arrived right when I SHOULD be ov so this month willl be a right off anyway as GP wants it done this week so we can have all results at my appointment, but I don't mind as we are 1 step closer for knowing what is going on now and by the sounds of it I am not oving any way :cr

Nomore your package arrived yesterday too, thank you :flower:

We were out at a 40th birthday party last night and our friend said, have you got something to tell me?? well I was lost lol then I thought oh the date change, but it turns out she thought I was pg, she must be fb storking us lol because she has read into our fb status over the last few weeks a bit much and got the wrong answer. One was about me not taking my horse on a drag hunt (because It is action packed and adrenaline fuled and it scares the crap out of me ) the next was the wedding date change and the other was about the long wait at the doctors. When I look at it from an outsiders point of view i can see it now. Ben said to her not to worry when we are we will be the first to anounce it :)

Regarding the wedding dresses from china, it worries me as I have heard a few bad things about colours being wrong ect but I have been told about a website called all for dress and I called the number. It is a chinese lady who runs it but she has a shop that is opent ot the public 2 days a week and she is only about 4 minutes from me so I think it might be worth booking an appoinment and going and having a look. The prices seem a bit to good to be true but I recon they must just get the fabric imported very cheap.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

mine was cheap because of the fabric it was lovely and silky to touch and felt great on but you could tell it was not worth thousands of pounds lol at the end of the day i looked great, felt great, everyone still mentions how much they liked the dress so job well done for 270! one day we will be rich - hopefully from m assive lottery win say next week? - and we will throw a massive tenth anniversary thing where i go all out and ridiculous but until then my wedding was perfect lol

aw glad you got the package! it was a bit like pass the parcel wasnt it wrapped it back up at work with a4 paper lol lol lol

sucks that it just arrived but then again it gives you maximum time for next month! what cd/dpo is your next appointment on?


----------



## slb80

Aw I know it was great unwrapping all those layers. I am cd 12 now so going to dtd tonight and that will be it for this month as instructions say no :sex: for 3 days before doing the test. I should start getting o pains between now and Monday cd14. I will be Cd 21(gp is thrilled I am there cd 21) and that will be 7ish dpo.

Had a bad start to today, car was booked in for mot at 9am couldn't fine my keys only to remember they were in dfs glove box! Which also ment I had to walk to work in the peeing down rain, guess I am lucky i live 2miles away from work but was still not impressed.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

AW that is crap! i did that before with the keys problem was dh was up north at a whole weekend meeting, had no food in the house and the closest shop is 2 miles away but it was cold rainy so i ran to the chippy everytime i got hungry lol lol lol good thing we did have our ds then otherwise i would have been screwed lol

i was so temtped to put sweets in each layer but would have had to put more stamps on it lol


----------



## slb80

Ha ha that would have been funny but would have done my pre wedding crash diet no good at all :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: for recieving the SA kit slb hon :)


----------



## slb80

So if i am not ovulating then why the hell do i get ovulation pain, pos opk and temp rises?? argghhh why is this so complicated!! Roll on 24th Jan, hopefully will get som e answers then.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

it could be so many things! did he say that you might have low progesterone levels? i dont know whether you would always have a short lp if you had low progesterone? 

grrrr it is so confusing! its amazing anyone gets pregnant really it is all such a careful balance of hormones and timing and sperm ability grrrr


----------



## slb80

He didn't mention that, but my lp can be as short as 11 days more often 12 days and sometimes the norrmal 14 days. Guess I will just have to wait and see what is said on the 24th. I got my pos opk yesterday and ovulation pains yesterday and today.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

slb hon I was told the same thing when TTC Oliver that I wasnt ov`ing and it turned out to be incorrect :( I never understood as I had all the signs, +opk etc but my bloods were taken at the wrong time of the month even though I insisted I ov later in my cycle more like day 21-22 and sometimes even a day or two after but `no` my dr was going by the set bog standard procedure which of course wasnt going to show ov :trouble: he wouldnt listen to me at all :nope: and just by chance the month I started temping to show even more evidence although I had taken my peed on opk to the clinic with me :haha: I got my :bfp: :dohh: 

and my LP with Charlie was only 11days :thumbup: so it can be done with a short LP too :)


----------



## slb80

Oh I hope they have got it wrong I know my bloods were done last time on the day I got my pos opk and got temp rise the day after.

Just keeping everything crossed :) x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I would say it is possible slb hon for your bloods to not pick up ov esp since it was the day of your surge :hugs: I hope everything turns out ok :thumbup: It may just be a case of timing , I think your wedding will be a great distraction you never know you may just get an honeymoon babe :)


----------



## slb80

I am just going to go with the flow over the next few months now and try to relax about it all now.like you said hopefully the wedding will stop me thinking about ttc so much and the relaxation I need :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree hon :thumbup: sometimes relaxing is the perfect solution to ttc even though its so damn hard :dohh: Worked for us both times though...with Oliver we were all set for icsi in the april, we had a wonderful christmas really relaxing lots of us time and dh even quit his stressful job :wacko: I got my :bfp: 1st Feb....this time after our :angel: I couldnt have cared a less about ttc I was heartbroken :cry: we bd once and well Charlies on his way :dance: dh has apparently low sperm count and they dont swim very well mmmmmmmm two babies and one :angel: deems that theres nothing wrong :loopy:


----------



## sequeena

Relaxing did it for us too... well I had my mind on other things so don't know how we could have done it otherwise. Bloody bonkers I tell you!


----------



## PeanutBean

I third relaxing. I've never charted or used opks of anything like that. We just start doing it after my period and hoped for the best. It took three months first time and 1 month second time.


----------



## molly85

we had a month off and look what happened lol. I did chart and used the soft cups but the charting was because I had a hormone problem soI could show the doc if needed, he said bin the OPK's. and soft cups actually make the whole process less messy. slip it in remove few hours later and all that nasty gunks nicely paceled up, and less tissue wastage lol


----------



## gilmore85

hi ladies :wave: how is everyone doing?

well not had a very good weekend, we got a phone call from OH little brother saying that he was going to be a dad. This has come as a big shock as far as we knew he wasn't in a relationship. It turns out that they have only being going out for 4 months and she is now 3 months pregnant!! I just burst into tears i didn't know what else to do.

We're meant to be meeting her for the first time this weekend and I don't know if I will be able to get through it.


----------



## slb80

gilmore85 said:


> hi ladies :wave: how is everyone doing?
> 
> well not had a very good weekend, we got a phone call from OH little brother saying that he was going to be a dad. This has come as a big shock as far as we knew he wasn't in a relationship. It turns out that they have only being going out for 4 months and she is now 3 months pregnant!! I just burst into tears i didn't know what else to do.
> 
> We're meant to be meeting her for the first time this weekend and I don't know if I will be able to get through it.

I can relate to this totally, I found out my younger sister is pg the other week. She was using the coil so wasn't trying at all. I cried my eyes out when my mum told me, I cried myself to sleep that night and it took me a few days to speak about it without feeling like i was going to burst out crying. I still haven't seen her and i am dreading watching her grow.

:hugs::hugs: I know you will feel like you need lots of these right now, so here are some more:hugs::hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

slb80 said:


> gilmore85 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies :wave: how is everyone doing?
> 
> well not had a very good weekend, we got a phone call from OH little brother saying that he was going to be a dad. This has come as a big shock as far as we knew he wasn't in a relationship. It turns out that they have only being going out for 4 months and she is now 3 months pregnant!! I just burst into tears i didn't know what else to do.
> 
> We're meant to be meeting her for the first time this weekend and I don't know if I will be able to get through it.
> 
> I can relate to this totally, I found out my younger sister is pg the other week. She was using the coil so wasn't trying at all. I cried my eyes out when my mum told me, I cried myself to sleep that night and it took me a few days to speak about it without feeling like i was going to burst out crying. I still haven't seen her and i am dreading watching her grow.
> 
> :hugs::hugs: I know you will feel like you need lots of these right now, so here are some more:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

even OH was feeling down because of it and even said 'it should be us' obv we haven't said this to his brother but we just feel like they dont really know what they are doing, hes only 22 and the longest relationship hes had has only lasted 8 months.


----------



## slb80

awww hun :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

AW hun sorry about the baby news it is really hard to hear anyway let alone when it is clear that they werent trying and arent ready relationship wise either grrrrrrr

OMG went round my friends who had the baby in december and i will forever love her now, i have had terrible msickness she went you got sick bands? no! why not!?!? i dunno!!! so bought some and wow! finally i can walk into my kitchen without spewing! yay! 

silb fingers crossed they are wrong about ovulation! sounds like they really did need to just start from scratch with all your testing! you must be really excited to finally be getting some answers!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sending lots of :hugs: to you and your OH Gilmore hon!

When we were TTC Oliver everyone was pregnant :( I mean all our close friends we were the only couple who werent not for lacking of trying of course but we were LTTTC and were looking icsi down the nose :sad1: The last couple to get pregnant had been together a matter of months and it was rumoured shortly after their announcement she got pregnant to trap him because he loved the ladies shall we say and she wanted to keep him for herself and knew he would never leave if a child was on the way :growlmad: DH broke the news to me in the middle of Asda :saywhat: because everytime he told me about another pregnancy I just couldnt stop crying :sad1: So he decided to tell me in a public place so that I wouldnt have the same reaction as if maybe he told me at home because he knew in the middle of the supermarket I wouldnt show my emotions as much. Well at the time I could of knocked him out BUT it worked :wacko: by the time I got home the news had sunk in and I didnt feel so bad about it at all bizarely :loopy:


----------



## slb80

Yes I am excited and scared all at once nomore.

Well my wedding dress fund has just become £0 My car failed its mot big time and is going to cost me a small forture. Grrrr can anything ever go right for me?? I am so peed off right now :(


----------



## molly85

Breathe it willsort itself our, asda hadsome very cheap dresses


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

monsoon have some really lovely dresses it will still set you back a couple of hundred but they got some nice ones also debenhams do as well! that would be even cheaper!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

https://www.monsoon.co.uk/bridal-dr...klist=icat,5,shop,women,dresses,bridaldresses


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

You can have my wedding dress slb although am not sure it would fit as its a size 22 :dohh:


----------



## gilmore85

MADLYTTC said:


> Sending lots of :hugs: to you and your OH Gilmore hon!
> 
> When we were TTC Oliver everyone was pregnant :( I mean all our close friends we were the only couple who werent not for lacking of trying of course but we were LTTTC and were looking icsi down the nose :sad1: The last couple to get pregnant had been together a matter of months and it was rumoured shortly after their announcement she got pregnant to trap him because he loved the ladies shall we say and she wanted to keep him for herself and knew he would never leave if a child was on the way :growlmad: DH broke the news to me in the middle of Asda :saywhat: because everytime he told me about another pregnancy I just couldnt stop crying :sad1: So he decided to tell me in a public place so that I wouldnt have the same reaction as if maybe he told me at home because he knew in the middle of the supermarket I wouldnt show my emotions as much. Well at the time I could of knocked him out BUT it worked :wacko: by the time I got home the news had sunk in and I didnt feel so bad about it at all bizarely :loopy:

i do feel much better about it all now, mainly because we don't see much of them anyway so it won't be in my face all the time and hopefully when the baby is due i will be cooking one of my own anyway!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

of course you will gilmore hon :hugs: PMA love it!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies my computer is still broken so I ain't been on in a while I'm currently 11dpo and think I got a faint line this am but not sure with all the evaps I've had the past few months lol 

I wish I could post the pics but I'm on my phone .

I might take a FRER with fmu see what that says


----------



## molly85

Zoie put the test down. you'll get line eye


----------



## xMissxZoiex

LOL don't think I can put the tests down :haha: not until i have a beautiful little bean growing in my tummy


----------



## molly85

oh you keep peeing then. what tests are u using


----------



## molly85

they actually ask you to constanly provide pee


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Don't know if this link works https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/5363184197/

I'm amazed my phone has copy and paste lol


----------



## molly85

nope ddnt work. Girls another side affect the don't tell you aboutin 2nd tri is blood pressure dropping and nearly fainting. nice. its up there with leeking boobs and eatting your arm your that hungry


----------



## slb80

Did work for me but the picture is so tiny on my phone. So I am afraid I cant tell you if there is a line or not. I am 3dpo today but not even thinking I have a chance this month as only dtd once on ov day as df has had to save himself to do his sa. Fx loosing a month will be worth it in the end. Nomore those dresses are lovely they are an option.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Get a bfn this am on FRER :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw good good! because goldy colours are still in somewhat at the moment there are loads that colour around and then theres debut, karen millen theres loads! i will just post a link whenever i see one that you might like lol!

got my fingers crossed for you all this month! i have my fingers crossed for a ttc miracle story you hear (like madlys!) where you get told you have problems then conceive the month before testing!


----------



## slb80

Aww thanks nomore :)

Stumbled across a websitr called style shake and it looks like you design your own dress and there is some aline type bridal dresses. All for under a hundred pounds. Going to have a proper look tonight when I am in front of my p.c. Mobile phones are not great for that kind of thing.

So sorry for you bfn miss zoie


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

AW sorry for bfn mzx you are still not out yet! fx xkx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I don't know if we are going to carry on TTC after those cycle . Unill we can afford ivf


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Aw hun im so sorry you are feeling so down! 

Are you not able to get any help with ivf from nhs? You have been trying for a long long time is there nothing they can attempt at all hun? xkx


----------



## Cajadaem

:hugs:


----------



## slb80

Aw Hun, it is rubish your feeling so down :( Please don't give up:hugs:

I have just had a very random moment today and tried on a wedding dress in work. I work in a salon and a client got a china made dress, It is a lovely lovely dress and surprisingly well made but she ordered it in the wrong colour. It was peach and had it been in ivory it would be stunning. She brought it in to show us how bad the colour was, anyway I just had to try it on. I felt like a tangerine lol and it was very big. Just a very random thing to do in my day


----------



## DaretoDream

miss z- i can't see a line, but, it's 11dpo. still early. I had a faint line at 12 dpo. Nothing at 10- and i didn't test on 11... but wait two days and then try again!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

blimey goes to show doesnt silb ivory / tangerine nah not even close lol! 

i didnt get a faint bfp until 12dpo on an ic and even then it was really relaly faint, i didnt get a bfp which i didnt have to really look at until 14/15 dpo so dont panic just yet hun!

xkx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

TTC is over for me can't take itanymore I've finally cracked I need to face facts that we can't have kids


----------



## molly85

Zoie not read your journal but have you seen an FS had the test etc?

Hugs


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw hun! im so sorry xkx

i never know what to say im so sorry xxx

i want to say think about what your next step will be, i read a post you made about donors and how excited you were about it, did you use a donor this time or did you guys change your mind about using one? xk


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Our GP did all the tests and I'm find but df has motility problems

We changed our minds about the donor there's too many potential problems and we would never want to tell the child that df isn't his / her biological father and at the age of 18 they have a legal right to know 

We don't want that 

We can't see a fs until I'm 23 and then we would only get 1 round of ivf if they havnt scrapped it by then

The only other option is to save and go private but I will be about 23 when we have enough for 1 round


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw hun i understand what you are saying about the donor i would i prob feel the same

aw darling it sucks so much! you never know though you might get a miracle in the time between or one or both of our might get a pay rise making it quicker to save the money for ivf! 

i know it sucks but by the time you are 23 you would be eligible for a free one on nhs AND have the money forr a second go privately! and if you do get pregnant on the first go then you would have a nice little nest egg ready!

i know trying to find a positive spin for you . . . . does your dh take anything for the motility like zinc tablets or anything - or is that just for sperm count?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

He has taken a lot of different vitamins and nothing has worked


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw hun im so sorry about everything

there are miracles out there though that happen all the time!

Babyhopes got her bfp recently after trying for so long, i think it was two years

And then there was samira who got told her dh had zero motility and they got bfp naturally

I know it sucks that this is other people and not you yet but it goes to show it isnt 100% impossible especially as you have had the all clear as well hun 

Have you spoken to anyone professional about this,not a fertility doc but someone different because i know everything i am coming out with is prob not helping at all, it is always good to get some proper advice and completely factual info and have someone who can help you acess your feelings and look at things in a completely different way

i feel so useless and unable to help i hate that you are feeling so low xkx


----------



## molly85

Zoie remember there is a big difference to being a dad and being a donnor. Your child will know they are wanted and loved. And that their Bio dad was a careing man who wanted a family to have a happy and complete future. Aww so young to have such issues. Hugs


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

MZ hon I just want to say PLEASE DONT EVER GIVE UP :hugs:

I was there 21yrs old and DH was told he had mobility issues and me PCOS and look at us now :) It is very possible but the one thing I did was NEVER GIVE UP I knew in my heart I was going to be a mummy one day and always believed it would happen....I hope the same for you hon I really do :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Hows it going ladies! xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

hey no more how you feeling?


----------



## slb80

Thought I would update you all on our first fs appt.The re test of my bloods were fine so all normal there. Had an internal and all seems normal, having cd21 bloods today. The sa report is not back yet and they want a. 2nd sample from him. I will be having an ultra sound and xray to make sure my tubes are all clear, we will get all results back on 7th march, 6 weeks today. Hopefully all will come back fine. They don't want to do a lap yet but if there is anything even slightly abnormal with the ultra sound or the xray that is the next step.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sounds fab so far slb :) fxed it stays that way and its just a matter of when its your time :thumbup: After you wed maybe :shrug:


----------



## slb80

Fx madly we are hoping for a honeymoon baby if it doesn't happen before :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:thumbup: fxed you get your wish hon...it sounds very possible :wohoo:


----------



## slb80

Aw thanks, DF is totally convinced the problem lies with him, with him having medical problems.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

AW Silb sounds fantastic! aw bless him no doubt because your results are coming back looking good and they want a second sample now he is bound to be really anxious, hell if his sa came back good and you still didnt have results back it would be you worrying, i am sure he will be fine, although was it the same doctor that told you his tablets werent going to affect things a while back?

got my fingers crossed for a baby between now and honeymoon lol, before preferably!

starting to feel a lot better now! had been being sick 5-6 times a day and continuously keeping everything down. no longer feeling anywhere near as sick - although still have my moments lol - but still not much food appeals to me at the mo nevermind though!

xkx


----------



## slb80

It was our gp that said it wouldn't effect things. Just hoping everything will be ok. Just waiting for my boss to come into the shop so I can tell her that one of my tests will be pretty short notice. I know that she is going to be funny about it :( stress I can do without!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

pull a sicky! duvet day is what they call it now lol xkx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Tough titties hon THIS IS IMPORTANT TO YOU GUYS tell her to stick it in her pipe and smoke it :hugs:


----------



## slb80

Having a bit of a thing with work at the moment over my holiday entitlement ect so I know this wont go down so well. I have asked to take the hospital appointments as a holiday and they have told me no I will have to take them as unpaid. I have to say I am shocked about this because it means they will still have to give me my holidays to take before April and I have 11 days. Could do without taking them as unpaid with the wedding coming up but if I have to I will. That place makes me so mad! they are trying to say I don't have a total entitlement of 28 days a year at the moment( the legal minimum)!! My boss is a very clever lady and has some how managed to pull the wool over the eyes of the other staff but she is picking on the wrong person with me lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Go slb :thumbup: I am feeling much the same regards work at the minute too :growlmad: My boss is `trying` to get away with crap right now too....he wont though not on my conscience :trouble:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I would love to know what you ladies with ohs with motility issues did the month you got you bfps


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well hon DH was taking vit c, he cut back on the ciggies and alcohol but the month we concieved we let it all hang out :haha: It was Christmas and we had such a wonderful time me and him occassionally staying at our friends house overnight and well relaxing worked wonders. I think also that before Chrsitmas we began to realise our only way to have a baby was icsi so we setled our minds on concieving via that the following April, I guess we also realised we couldnt control TTC any longer :shrug: The relaxed approach has a lot to answer for because again with Charlie we had just lost our :angel: and TTC was the furthest thing from my mind :sad1: but somehow it worked and we only :sex: once!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

What mg vit c did he take?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

I just googled it and found this for you! Hope it helps xkx

Take 1,000 milligrams of vitamin C every day. Vitamin C doesn't necessarily increase sperm count, but it greatly increases sperm motility and helps to protect existing sperm.

Eat a diet high in zinc and folic acid. Zinc and folic acid help encourage new sperm production. Oysters are a good source of zinc, and eating them has been known to increase sexual desire. Red meat, poultry and beans are good sources of these essential nutrients; you can easily add them to your daily diet.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you nomore. Fingers crossed that works for us :)


----------



## slb80

Good luck xmissxzoiex keeping everything crossed for you.

AF has arrived today so on with another month :( called the hospital and got the hcg in 10 days, so booked the time off work. I am terrified about it as i heard it can be very painful, also got the ultrasound booked so all tests ect will be done before my next appointment. 

Hope everyone id ok. Nomore how is the sickness going?


----------



## slb80

*HSG


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Aw silb never mind about af, it is a step closer to getting to that hsg appointment and sperm analysis and everything i just know you are going to get there hun! i just know it!

sickness is a lot better now so of course now i am worried that it means something is wrong, i have got to just relax and start enjoying everything. i had no symptoms with ds so i know i am just being silly!

silb how are all your wedding plans going!so excited for it to come round so we can all see the pics!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sorry to hear af arrived slb but wanted to say theres a high conception rate after a HSG :)


----------



## slb80

oh nomore I am sure everything is fine and the sickness has just run its course hun, I can't belive your 10 weeks already. Doesn't time fly!

Thanks Madly I am hoping we are going to be one of those stories soon :) 

As for wedding plans, not done much more, still not been dress shopping lol going to an appointment next saturday. Not looked at music, readings or anything! Haven't looked at rings, suits, menus, seating arrangements. We still haven't even sent out the invites LOL we are not being very organised at all. Better get a move on and get some things in place. Not long to go :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

you know i was going to say the same thing about the hsg! you might need to shop for a bigger dress! i was looking on some maternity sites as i have a wedding in july/august and wanted to find something that made me look nice lol and found a site that is wonderful does all the celeb dresses that you see, i picked a dress that looked really lovely on a model with a small bump and another with a really large bump was just about to buy it when i decided to look in bridal, the dress i had chosen was the most popular one for use as a wedding dress! not sure on the rules but i am sure i am not allowed to wear what is technically a wedding dress to someone elses wedding!

dont know the dates yet but might be a little close for my liking to due date! god could you imagine do you take thee . . gush . . .errrr sorry guys have to go water just broke oh sorry about the shoes lol!

i know i cant believe i am 10 weeks either! since i stopped puking this week has gone so much quicker than the others!

so what exactly do they look for in an hsg? and what do they do? xkx

mxzx have you got your dh on the vit c?


----------



## slb80

I hope your right nomore and you are having to give me the website witht he maternity wedding dreses on :) 

A HSG is checking for any blockages in my tubes. It is done under X-ray and they insert a cathater into your cervix and push dye into you. This will then show any blockages in the tubes, if there is any minor blockages/ a slow down of dye they push more through to try and free up the blockages. I guess thay is why bfps happen so often afterwards. I have mixed things about the pain, some say it is very painfull and others say not at all! My appointment is 9am next Monday and we are not to have any :sex: between now and then, DF is going to be thrilled!!!

So glad you are feeling better now, you can now start to enjoy being pg :) When is your forst scan?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i thought that is what it was! everyone has a different pain threshold dont you worry about it! would be fab if you got bfp afterwards! sounds like it is going to be good timing too! will it defo be before ov? trying to count the days . . . . . .. yeah cd10ish yeah? 

wohoo!!!!! fingers crossed that the results are good and you get your bfp! xkx


----------



## slb80

yep cd10, so will be a couple of days before ovulation so FX :)

I do hope it isn't the same consultant I saw last time, only because he was stunning looking!! I am sure he was gay but omg i am sure I blushed when he did the internal last time lol don't think I could cope with him doing this aswell lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

slb hon for me it didnt hurt and until labour with Oliver I had an horrendously low pain threshold :haha: so hon if I can get through it so can you :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies sorry i havent been around lately i still havent gotten my laptop fixed! I have borrowed my mothers for the night :happydance:

Yep I went out straight away and got DF some vit c tablets! I really hope it works. We are NOT going to stress about this cycle because we were thinking about moving, but i cant seem to find a house that i like lol. I think we are just going to end up and stay were we are and do the garden up with some lovely decking for the summer, and organise our space a little better! we dont have any cupboards or storage in this house and its been getting me down. so we are concentrating on getting the house all lovely and nice.

We ARE still TTC this cycle and im still taking OPKs alot lol, ive got alot of different OPKs so i know for deffinate when i ovulate. I did a FSH test this morning and negative is good right? I mean no line at all!!!? The instructions wherent that clear on the result lol.

My sweet DF bought me 5 boxes of Clearblue digi OPKs and 2 boxes of Clearblue ordinary OPKs just as i orderd 50 opks and 50 hpts ooops :haha:

I sooo hope it works this cycle. not getting my hopes up though


slb sorry AF arrived huni, i hope the HSG goes well and is pain free. Another step closer to getting your perfect little beany!

NOMORE & MADLY I really cant believe how far gone both of you are!, I only seems like last week you were both announcing your :bfp:s

I hope everyone is well.

xxxxxx


----------



## luv his face

Hello ladies.. It was about time for my monthly drop in... Although I try to read B&B daily. 
NoMore! I can't believe your already 10 weeks! Congrats again.
Zoie I really hope the Vit C works for you, I think I'm going to try getting DH on that as well.
Slb, I really hope your HSG works, I have just been referred to a specialist, the doctor is recommending they do that if my bloods come ok and DH SA comes back good, I just have a strong feeling your headed for a BFP real soon.

I went to an appointment with my GP this last Friday, she says I'm just shy of the 1 year mark and she referred me to a specialist, after telling me the things I would be going through, she explained to me that it is very expensive and only covered under my insurance 50%, so that bummed me out, but she also gave me advice for things I can do until I'm able to go see a FS.
She didn't really recommend anything for DH except for healthier eating and she wants us both to quit smoking. For me she said I should keep doing my OPKS continue taking me prenatal vits and go on a diet, which I am on now, going to try tossing the ciggies tomorrow... well not going to try.. i'm going to DO it. It'll probably be the 50th time i've quit smoking but I really need to do this, getting DH on board to do it with me would make it that much easier. I left the doctors feeling pretty bummed knowing that if something were wrong it would take us forever to afford the FS appointments and the necessary treatments if needed. But I felt happy knowing that i'm going to take this time until we can afford it to keep trying and mainly work on myself and my habits. 


Sorry about the rant!

xx


----------



## gilmore85

well the cramps have started today so just waiting to see when exactly the :witch: will show but i have started to do something about it i have decided to start temping to see if we are actually dtd at the right times i wont be using opks as with OH working nights i think it will just bum me out if a get a positive when he's not there cos it would be over 12 hours till i see him again


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Oh no! i just wrote a really really long reply to everyone and i lent on my laptop and signed off the internet! lost everything grrrr 

i think it basically was lol:

silb: Oh no how embarrasing! fingers crossed it isnt him! there shoudl be an ugly rule for people like that lol got my fingers crossed for at least an ugly one this time round lol! booked my scan this week thinking that it would be in like 3 weeks time, nope next friday! so excited but incredibly nervous i keep thinking well i know i am pregnant because of the sickness but what if there is something wrong! i hate that we have to wait so long to find out! i honestly think you are on the way to your bfp hun! got everything crossed for you!!!

mxzx: fingers crossed that the vit c works! Time is flying by now i am not hugging the loo so much lol, i defo still have triggers, the left over chicken carcuss from dh's dinner last night stunk the kitchen out, that defo required a few deep breaths out the window to stop a situation!

luv: aw bless thanks! it is going nice and quick now! my dh stopped smoking just before we found out we were pregnant with our ds, he was smoking 40 a day and just stopped cold turkey not had one since that was 3 years ago now! like you he had tried to quit loads of times but this was the first time he had actually wanted to do it. if you genuinely want to do it you can and you will hun!

Gilmore: heya! you are so right dont do anything you think could potentially upset you! temping is a good idea i couldnt do it, every month i was like i am going to temp this month, then i would get my rota for the next 2 weeks see i was on day then night day then night day then night etc and just thought grrrr no! lol


----------



## Danniii

Wow!!! I come back after a little break from BnB and you're pregnant NoMore!!!! Congratulations!!! I haven't read through anything yet, so apologies for not congratulating anyone else, but you've made my day NoMore!!!! Yippee!!!


----------



## slb80

Gilmore I have now stopped temping! I was for a fair few months but decided because I have a rough idea when I ovulate so stopped to try and stop me from becoming so obsessed with ttc.

Nomore and luv thank you both, I hope your feelings are right and we get our bfp soon, hopefully before the wedding :) x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw dannii bless you! i got my scan nnext week feeling really nervous about it, i think that has just come from watching so many people struggle ttc and then still struggling afterwards i just feel really tentative about things still, i think once the scan is done i will finally breathe a sigh of relief and my shoulders will go from being above my ears to where they should be lol

yeah you missed loads! silb is getting all her tests done which is fab and long over due! yay! gilnore is temping! mxzx is getting her man all on vit c! luv is quitting smoking and has been referred! how far back did you start your break? dare got her bfp too agggggggggges ago this is gong to be everyones year! things are moving forward for everyone! xkx

oh luv this will make you chuckle, there was a thread in first tri yesterday about women who were still trying to quit smoking - which obviously got heated for the obvious reasons - and one lady who had already quit put:

"i could really murder a fag still though, i admit"

and an american lady replied

"i really hope that means something else because over here it means something VERY different"

lol that has left me chuckling for ages, amazing how their can be a language barrier in the same language

although my dh turned to me the other day and put on a northern voice (he lived up north for 15 years) and said "i could really do with a pea mix" errrrrrrrrrr k apparantly means fish and chips with peas. pea mix! going to try that one next time i go to chippy!


----------



## DaretoDream

no more - wow that REALLY does mean something different over here. And, actually i think in canadia they are trying to ban that word. You know what it means here right?


----------



## Shey

Dare hey girlie! how are you feeling?


----------



## molly85

lol means the same over here but also cigarette. depends on the context then it can still be dodgy.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah totally different! yeah fag is just cigarette here, although yeah it does mean homosexual as well but if you were to say i want a fag the instant image would be cigarette lol

wow trying to ban it in canada, i think really the only two words that are still really really taboo around here is the c word and the n word and even then alot of programmed have a lot of both those words in it, you just wouldnt use them in respectful every day use of language you know? 

i wonder if anyone has gotten into trouble for it, you know people from over here going to "the other side of the pond" that sort of thing would defo happen over here if the meanings were reversed for both of us, you cant say anything these days without being jumped on by the pc brigade lol


----------



## DaretoDream

Shey said:


> Dare hey girlie! how are you feeling?

Hi love feeling good! Just had my scan today- will post photos- 



NOMORENUMBERS said:


> yeah totally different! yeah fag is just cigarette here, although yeah it does mean homosexual as well but if you were to say i want a fag the instant image would be cigarette lol
> 
> wow trying to ban it in canada, i think really the only two words that are still really really taboo around here is the c word and the n word and even then alot of programmed have a lot of both those words in it, you just wouldnt use them in respectful every day use of language you know?
> 
> i wonder if anyone has gotten into trouble for it, you know people from over here going to "the other side of the pond" that sort of thing would defo happen over here if the meanings were reversed for both of us, you cant say anything these days without being jumped on by the pc brigade lol


It's funny i had a gay friend who used to smoke and he thought it was hilarious that they were called fags where you are, and he called them that all the time. He was a light hearted sort of fellow! It was great!


----------



## DaretoDream

https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad58/theworldofhansel/other/bnb1.gif


https://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad58/theworldofhansel/other/bnb2.gif


13+3 and baby is growing so big- turned out to be tooooo big for the screening (which was the whole reason we were there) and is measuring at 14 +3. Heartbeat was 157 :)


----------



## luv his face

Wow Dare!!! that is wonderful!!! I love the photos!


----------



## Shey

Those are cute pics


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Dare they are fantastic pictures!


----------



## slb80

What great pics dare :) x


----------



## DaretoDream

They made us wait a really long time and i had to pee at one time an HOUR after my appt was supposed to be underway because my bladder was going to explode. I told them i couldn't wait anymore! luckily with that one trip- it was still full and i drank another half bottle of my water- that i i brought just in case. But man- we didn't get in there until 1115 and my appt was at 10 and they had me there at 945. With a full bladder. 

But i didn't complain- it was way too awesome.


----------



## Shey

Yea I never understood why they do that. they need to learn that if you tell a patient to come in a certain time that they should get you in ontime.


----------



## DaretoDream

Shey said:


> Yea I never understood why they do that. they need to learn that if you tell a patient to come in a certain time that they should get you in ontime.

they were running behind schedule- apparently the moms ahead of me were just peeing every time they had to go- so it was harder to see baby. So they were really having trouble. they weren't even TRYING to hold it- i was watching. And i was the only one who brought a water bottle so in case i exploded i could fill right back up. -- for ex. The couple that went in before us was in there for like 40 + minutes, and STILL in there before we went in. She peed three times before she went in.

I was in there for maybe 10 minutes tops- and most of that was just getting ready to do it! And lord did i have to pee.


----------



## Shey

aww ok i just thought that they were like that. sorry :(


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha i know what you mean about peeing women with the last pregnancy i waited over an hour to be scanned because of peeing women, although my scan took just as long because ds was in wrong position for nuchal scan lol so got my own back lol, i just go for a wee before i leave and just drink a large bottle of water while i wait! simples! lol

how is everyone doing? im having a bit of a poo time at the mo, dh quit his job because of the bullying behaviour of his bosses, so spent last two days printing off shed loads of evidence and emails etc which prove that they were trying to get rid of dh for whatever reason. suing for constructive dismissal. problem is if dh doesnt sell his car and get another job very quickly we will have to declare him bankrupt. he has heard about job he went for a couple of weeks ago, its his dream job but they said he is the only one they have properly interviewed, they can see him working for them but want to see more people first, it will only take one person to have more experience or impress them just as much as dh and he might lose his shot, it sucks! i understand wanting to see other people instead of picking the first applicant but sometimes fate has a way, this job was made for my dh, he has convinced them it suits him and them but they still want to see more applicants! oh honestly i am not all that religious but i have been praying so hard that he gets this job, he is a good person and such a hardworker, he deserves to work for a company that looks after their employees hmmmmmmmmmmm fingers crossed, karma, prayer, luck i am asking for all of it for him, i would do anything for him to get that job even if we declare ourselves bankrupt so we can afford for him to work and me not so he can be 100% commited to it i would do it for him - its his dream job and as i dont even know what i want to do outside restaurant management i want to support him 100% in at least one of us reaching our career goal - do i sound like a 50s housewife? i just know he would do the same for me if the shoe was on the other foot xkx

anywho enough of my rambling!


----------



## DaretoDream

oh lordy no more- i'm so sorry about dh! that's terrible! I hope that he finds sometihng fast!!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

Shey said:


> aww ok i just thought that they were like that. sorry :(

Ah it's ok- my dr office is usually fantastic about time. :) one of the good things!:thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls.

Yesterday i had some snot like cm with red streaks in it.. so I did a hpt this morning

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4127/5415065397_637d14d53a.jpg
IMAG0678 by zoietee, on Flickr

Am I crazy?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

mxzx i had ewcm + streak of blood at 8dpo and got a good positive on dpo12! in the afternoon! with diuted wee! i do think i can see something but cant tell whether it is evap or, fingers crossed, the real deal! 

good luck hun!


----------



## gilz82

FX'd MissZoie i can't see anything but i'm really bad at IC tests. The month we got our :bfp: i was sure we were out, i had loads of really pink cm about 8dpo but it must have been some implantation :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

miss z i can't see anything but that doesn't mean anything! fx'd for you. And NO you're not crazy. Well, unless we ALL are. :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I don't think I'm preg was just a little concerned about the cm

Im on cd14 and opks are stark white


----------



## slb80

Nomore I am so sorry about your dh hun, I hope he gets this new job xx

Misszoie maybe it is your body getting ready for ov, what cd do you normally ovulate on?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh i am confused are you cd 14 or dpo14? confuzzeled lol, if you are cd 14 then having ewcm with a little speck of blood is a really fertile sign, if you are dpo 14 and got cm with a fleck of blood it could have been implantation bleeding, typically after you seing ib it is another 3 or 4 days before you might see a pos test

got my fingers crossed for you hun xkx


----------



## slb80

Hi ladies how are you all today :) 

Just a wedding update, Put a deposit on my wedding dress today :) was not what I thought I would go for but I guess that is how it happens. So excited now :) 

Just starting to worry a bit about my HSG on monday, I need to relax about it because i know it will be a whole lot worse if I get worked up!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm CD14 LOL I normally o cd20 

The reson I did a hpt was because i just read a story were a women had af as 'normal' and then had what i had so thought I would do a test lol.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i understand now lol i used to test after af all the time lol streak of blood in cm around ov is a very good fertility sign! fingers crossed for you hun!

silb how exciting!!! i went for a completely different wedding dress to what i originally wanted, i wanted full legth, bodice on top with buttons down the back, i ended up getting a dress that came half way up my calfs, had loads of detail on the bodice and had a lace up back! i keep looking back thinking i should have gone for a long one but i think i would have felt over dressed as the wedding was an informal one, not like jeans and trainers or anything dear me no but i had registry office wedding and reception was in a small local hotel - what ever you do do not save money on cars! have at least one that you are not responsible for, me and dh left our wedding ceremony last only to find that he had run over a nail and had a completely flat tyre, we were 2 hours late for our reception!!!! if you have at least one car that you are not responsible for fixing at least you and dh can get to reception lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ooh i was going to ask when you are having your tests! tomorrow! dont be nervous hun you will be absolutely fine! xkx is your dh coming with you to hold your hand?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck for tomorrow slb honestly it really its that bad :hugs:

Great news about the dress :) Mine was BIG BIG BIG BIG BIG think Jordan :rofl: totally over the top when I was originally going for a dressed-down inspicious look!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Here's today opk :happydance:
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5172/5421586932_b7f03462d9.jpg
IMAG0698.jpg by zoietee, on Flickr

O is coming soon!

Good luck slb!


----------



## slb80

yay misszoie, and earlier than expected :) x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: for OV hon :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

get in there hun!!! well done on the opk!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Early night for us tonight :D Got to go make a baby :haha:

Ive got good PMA this month!, More than i can say for DF. He keeps saying whats the point its not going to work :(


----------



## DaretoDream

slb! good luck tomorrow! everything is going to go just fine :)


----------



## slb80

I'm back from the having my HSG and I feel as though I have just got my BFP!! 

It was a bit painfull but mainly as she couldn't get the catherter in, There was a substacial mucus blockage at my cervix that nothing will have gotten through (wonder if that is why I never got any ewcm) She spent a good 5 minutes trying to get the catherter in place why saying to me this is the easyest fertility problem to fix and that once the catherter was in place the blockage would be gone :happydance: I would say I took 5 minutes to get the catherter in but once it was it was a breeze and eveything else was fine and blockage free :happydance: She then said to me that this could be the start of us getting some happy news soon. 

I feel so happy :cloud9: at the moment, I swear you would think I had just gotten my BFP, Hopefully now DF SA will come back fine(he wouldn't call for the results as he was so scared it was him) and it is all systems go and we will get our BFP soon :flower:


----------



## gilz82

Oh congrats slb :hugs: hopefully this blockage has been whats caused you not to get pregnant yet and now it's gone there's nothing to stop you :wohoo:


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations slb, that's great news! Hopefully you'll soon be joining us in grads!


----------



## slb80

I am hoping so :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: great news slb hon :)


----------



## Shey

Congrats slb I hope you do get your :bfp:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

That is great slb! Do you think the blockage at your cervix was stopping you getting your bfp? I hope so! Your going to be pregnant in no time at all!! :D good luck!!! xxxx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw silb you have given me goosebumps!!! part of me was thinking it sucks that there has obviously been a small problem but if they found a blockage that they could remove then that would be fantabidozy!!! sounds fantastic! and to be honest would that woman say that this is the start of your good news if she suspected anything else could be wrong? prob not! wohoo! get in the sack! i dont want to see you on here for the next few days because you will be too busy making your baby lol! oh would be sooooo fantastic if you got your bfp this month! or even next! but this would be better lol!

yay you go silb! xkx


----------



## slb80

Misszoie she said there was no way anything was getting through that blockage so it would have been stopping my bfp.

Nomore I am in bed now lol but only because the hsg has left me with the most painful cramps I have ever had and my back was killing so have taken some cocodamol and am having I lie down, I need to be 100% for when df gets home from work. When I called df and told him before I could hear a lift in his voice, Just got to keep our fx that everything is ok with his sa now but I does sound like they have found the cause of our problems. I am just keeping my fx that we get out bfp soon.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw good for you silb you relax this afternoon and jump him once the cramps get better lol. got my fingers crossed so tightly for you hun! xkx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

slb remember my DH and his SA they said :nope: never ever to been a daddy to him and look ..... two boys and one angel later :) Take the positive in this I have a good feelings bout this :wohoo:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Well that's fantastic! bump buddies here we come! :D


----------



## slb80

I am still feeling very tender and brused internally so dtd id out of the question tonight, hopefully I will be feeling much better tomorrow as I will be CD11 and Ov usually happens between CD12 and 14, more likely to be 14 this month as it was 12 last and it seems to go like that.


----------



## slb80

Feeling tons better today, going to get stuck in doing some decorating I think as I booked a couple of days off work. 
DF finally called to get his SA results, I just knew he would when he found out about my hsg results. They have asked him to make a telephone appointment, so he has booked one for tomorrow, and now I am worried there is something wrong because they didn't tell him there and then.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

slb hon this is the norm with results because the receptionist isnt qualified to read them :thumbup: It was common practice at the GP surgery where I worked it doesnt mean there is def anything wrong honestly :hugs:


----------



## slb80

Phew, Will keep my fingers crossed all is good and we are set to go and get our BFP!!


----------



## DaretoDream

go get that bfp!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw glad you are feeling much better today hun! you have had someone rummage in you lol! silb i am going to be really really really annoying and say our bfp month we bd day before ov and day after, it was the first month out of all 9 that we had managed to bd after ov and wohoo! being able to bd the next few days with your days off plus feeling so relaxed and happy plud being unblocked! your odds are going to be nice and high this month!

also i agree the receptionist cant give results because they wouldnt be qualified to even say yeah they are good or no they are bad - they dont know it would be like handing me a results sheet! i wouldnt have a clue! i am so excited for you tomorrow is going to be so exciting!


----------



## luv his face

xMissxZoiex said:


> Early night for us tonight :D Got to go make a baby :haha:
> 
> Ive got good PMA this month!, More than i can say for DF. He keeps saying whats the point its not going to work :(

I went to a doc who told me to do it the day of positive OPK and the 2 days after, I thought for a long time it was the few days before and the day after


----------



## DaretoDream

They moved my due date up a week ladies, and my gender scan will be on March 23rd. :)


----------



## slb80

DF has just sent me a text, SA results are abnormal :cry: They want ot do a 2nd test. Just tried calling him to find out a bit more but can't get hold of him. I am gutted, Just when I was feeling like we were getting sorted this happens, Talk about back to earth with a bump :cry: 

Will we ever have a :baby::cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh hon :hugs: I`m so sorry :(

Please dont give up hope yet :nope: it could be something really simple that can be sorted out with a few vits :thumbup: Wait to see what he says remember my DH and look at us now :thumbup:


----------



## gilz82

Oh slb80 hon i'm so sorry :hugs:

Don't give up hope though, especially since you don't know exactly how bad or good things are with the SA yet.


----------



## slb80

Well Just spoke to him and he didn't ask! They just said an abnormal result so I am going to have to wait another month to find out at out FS appointment. I am deverstated and I can tell he is too, he isn't saying much and his FB status is 'knew it :( '

They want to run another SA.
Thanks madly your story gives me some hope


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh hon :hugs:

Your OH is going to feel really down about it :sad1: My DH kept telling me to find someone who could give me a baby :cry: Which of course was not what I wanted :nope:

Is there no way the results can be discussed with you properly before your FS app or can it be brought forward a little :shrug: Worth a shot because the worry wont help at all :( 

We were worst case senario too....DHs spermy werent swimming at all and lots were damaged so couldnt swim....it only takes one remember that :thumbup:

Does your DH take any vits hon :shrug: cause if not now may be the time to start :thumbup:


----------



## slb80

He takes loads of vits, Mainly Zinc and Vit C had him on those for months. 

He isn't talking to me at the moment, I know he just needs a bit of time though so not pushing the issue. I also know he will say the same thing to me about finding someone who can give me a baby. I just need to try and stay strong for him now and not show how upset I am. 
I can't move my FS appointment as they wanted all my tests to be done and a 2nd SA for DF before then and I have my ultrasound scan just 3 days before my FS appointment. Will just have to try and forget about it for now, I mean we have waited this long another few weeks wont kill me. 
I have to say I have never felt so alone as I do today :cry: I have a friend I have spoken to about ttc in the past but I just can't tell her this, and with DF not talking at the moment. I feel like everything is crumbling around me :cry:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sorry about the sa results slb :hugs: its probably not as bad as your thinking right now x

I got my positive this am! :happydance: (opk that is lol)

We bded last night and going to tonight and tomorrow morning then most likely the night again :)

Wish me luck!


----------



## gilz82

Aw slb hon we are always here for you to talk to or just vent, whatever you need :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh slb :hugs:

Hon this is classic of how a man deals with things like this :sad1: My DH was exactly the same and they also think if they dont talk about it then its like they arent admitting theres a problem. Fertility issues for us women are different... we say `ok theres a problem how can we fix it` whilst men take it has a HUGE blow to their man pride and thats possible one of the worst things to ever happen to a man :( All men like to think they can reproduce (as do us woman!) so they literally crash and burn to find out that there may be an issue plus woman understand it so much better than men. DH looks at me now like am an alien when I talk about TTC etc :dohh:

Zinc and vit c are the two major vit I was going to recommend and DH took them both times TTC :thumbup:

Think about it this way....worst case scenario is a test result like my DHs...FS told us it would be a miracle to concieve naturally :wacko: boy was she wrong on three counts :thumbup: albeit one :angel: Now who says that the only reason DHs `good` sperm stood no chance was because of the mucus bloackage :) Nows probably not the time to jump him :dohh: but dont give up hon because it funny how these things work out :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw silb honey! big big big cuddles wish i could crawl through the computer - not like the ring but in a nice way lol - and give you a big hug

everything is going to be fine, men are so incredibly sensitive about the quality of their sperm, even though we understand it isnt their fault they see it as being stripped of their masculinity you know? he just needs to have you give him a shoulder squeeze to let him know you are there for him without even saying anything and have alone time in his cave and then he will get to a point where he can be a little more pragmatic about things

aw hun do not feel alone! we are all here for you and a couple of us have first hand experience of this! i agree with madly, whats to say your blockage - now gone - had simply stopped lots and lots of decent ones getting through!

also remember samiraandchris a few months back, she got bfp the very month she got told her dh had 0 motility and all the rest of the results were all really really low, everyone has this image that there is nothing you can do to improve sperm but there really really is!

aw silb darling i am sorry it isnt better news xkx


----------



## slb80

Thank you nomore, Thank you everyone.

DF still isn't talking, he said he will talk when he is ready, which I totally understand. He is now kicking himself that he didn't ask details. I am feeling better about it all today, you are all right whos to say we only needed to get a sa done because I had this blockage, there could be plenty of good swimmers that havent been able to get through. Just have to keep our fingers crossed that is the case. I am having bad ov pains and just got an almost pos opk today and df has sent me a text saying he would quite like desert ;) tonight to make him feel better so who knows ladies my bfp could be just around the corner.

Thanks again, I don't know what I would have done without you all xx


----------



## gilz82

Anytime hon that's what were are here for :hugs:

And definitely don't give up hope, your blockage is gone now so there is far better chance of all the swimmers getting where they need to be.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah hun blockage gone, ov pains, dessert tonight, preseed to fast forward the spermies there! sounds good to me! xkx


----------



## gilmore85

good luck slb fx this is it for you xx


----------



## DaretoDream

slb -- fx'd for you!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thats the spirit slb hon :winkwink:

Us Ladies always have to pick up our men iykwim :thumbup: We have to be the ones to carry on :thumbup:


----------



## slb80

1dpo heres hoping this is our month :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: :dance:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw got my fingers, arms, legs, toes crossed for you! i tried to cross my eyes but i just kept looking downwards!

aw really rooting for you hun!

how is your dh doing today?feeling a little better?


----------



## slb80

Ha ha nomore, I can always count on you to make me laugh! 

DF still isn't talking he has said what is the the point when we dont know details as to how the result is abnormal, he has just said we will have to just see what happens witht he next one and what is said our chances are, then he will talk about it, guess that is fair enough!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Mens way of dealing with things slb :wacko: Such weird creatures but if it helps him get through to the next FS appointment leave him to it :)

Anyways I think you got a good shot now with the blockage sorted so it may just be a case of all things good and may never even have to be discussed :wohoo:

Theres a lady on a TTC thread which I still visit am really close with the ladies....just had her HSG a week or so ago and got her :bfp: the other day :) 

Am rooting that what happened to me will happen for you too hon :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah your right he has a point, it might just be something that a little vit c and zinc will sort out! no need to panic, i wouldnt mind betting that a large number of men have some sort of minor sperm problem which doesnt get picked up because after a year their oh conceives you know? a year is a long time with a slight problem to be trying and then conceive so i guess it is highlyh likely there are a lot of men walking round with sleepy sperm and sperm that liek to swim in circles you know! they just never get to the point of getting tested! - thats what i think anywho!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree NOMORE I think the fact that DH was picked up was a pure fluke because of the problems I had after BC...lots of pain and it sort of escalated to seeing if DH was viable however two months after all the tests we concieved Oliver so :shrug: gotta ask myself if I hadnt of had probs after BC then he wouldnt have been tested and we would have probably concieved anyways only putting it down to it taking us slightly longer iykwim :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hows it going ladies!

i am soooo ill, some nasty customer coughed right in my face like 3 or 4 days ago now i have a chesty cough, sore throat, puking again because apparantly i cant keep down the slime that i cough up - nice image right!- all because some nasty germie gross blah person coughed all over me! put your hand over your mouth nasty! so of course now ds is ill with the same thing although i have to say i am jealous that he can have medicine for it lol! i read somewhere i can have linctus cough medicine but when i went on boots website all the labels said do not take! grrrrrrrrrr and i have to work tonight!

there i think i have moaned enough . . . . . oh did i tell you i was ill!


----------



## slb80

Ewww I can't belive some people nomore. That is just yuck!! I get a lot of that kind of thing at work, they come int ot have there nails done as a treat because they feel ill to cheer themselves up, and I just want to say leave your germs at home, don't pass it on to me.

Sorry you are feeling so rotten nomore, hope you and DS feel better soon.

Hows things going with DH and his job? last I read he was waiting on hearing about in interveiw? 

I am pretty good at the moment, Just tired but nothing new there, I do to much in a day. Think I am about 4dpo but trying not to think about it, but can't help myself lol


----------



## gilmore85

oh wow some people are just so rude!

as for me: well dont ovulate as early as i thought maybe thats why we havent had any success yet just waiting for a temp shift to see when i do


----------



## slb80

Fingers crossed you ovulate soon gilmore, I found temping a great tool and pinpointed to me that i ovulate cd12 one onth then cd14 the following month. Hope you catch that egg soon xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

dh's last day today still hasnt heard but think he will prob call them tomorrow 

lottery win would be sooooo much better! would help if i bought a ticket lol


----------



## slb80

keeping my fingers crossed for you nomore! 

good luck on the lottery win :D


----------



## DaretoDream

gil- i O'd a different time it seemed every month. It was crazy. 

NoMore someone coughed on DH once really bad and of course, we both got it as well. What is wrong with people? However, dh doesn't cover his mouth when he coughs either- which drives me up the freaking wall. just refuses. We've actually gotten into full out fights about it! But he just wont. 


He thinks he's sick right now and guess what, coughed on me yesterday morning, right in the face. So i'm just waiting to be sick.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey Ladies

Just checking in to see if everyone is ok! :)

I will be 5dpo in the morning :happydance: Majorly fighting the urge to test!! I may do an IC with FMU?? i dont know lol.

Maybe ....

Ok, I most deffintly will :haha:

I will be sure to post a picture of my bfn tomorrow :) x


----------



## slb80

Hey misszoie we are on the same dpo. Fingers crossed we both get our bfp this month :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck Ladies :kiss:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

slb It would be amazing for us to both get our BFPs on the same day!!!!

And then of course have our babies on the same day :haha:

Good luck hunni! x


----------



## slb80

Wouldn't it!

Good luck to you too hun x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ok so this is this mornings bfn :)

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5212/5447335685_d22d5a4987.jpg
IMAG0733 by zoietee, on Flickr

oooo and not last night but the night before my df found too puppies on the road side!!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4078/5447336343_3b5e932f3c.jpg
IMAG0731 by zoietee, on Flickr
This is the little girl ^
This is the little boy v
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4141/5447336833_851cd2d2a5.jpg
IMAG0730 by zoietee, on Flickr

The boy was poorly :( the both had the tails docked really badly! which is illegal now! They were both starving and soo thirsty!

The RSPCA found their owners tho :( I wanted to keep them lol, they are home now.

My Maxxie Misses them bless him he keeps looking for them. Sooo My df is getting me a puppy for my birthday :D :happydance:

Hope everyones ok today :) x


----------



## Shey

Aww Zoie that is so sad. I wish you could have kept them they are beautiful doggies. But that's great that your DF is getting you a puppy. My DS wants me to get him a kittykat


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive got to do a little reasearch before i get one tho, i want a little doggy like a chihauau or something like that, but we have a staffy and he is lovely and would never hurt anything/anyone but he is clumsy!! And heavy lol last time we got him weighed he was 19.6kg and that was about 4months ago. He is one chunky monkey lol


----------



## Shey

Aww my sister use to have a Staffy but sadly the Staffy died last year she was 14 yrs old and a very gentle dog


----------



## xMissxZoiex

He is my big softy :)

They have a bad reputation because people use them as fighting dogs but i think its how their bought up
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Shey

Aww he's cute. This was my sister's 
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/162865_464744326495_621316495_6118166_1247844_n.jpg

She was an American Staffy


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I didnt know there was american staffys lol They look really simular :)


----------



## DaretoDream

miss zoie, why did you test so early! of course you'll get a bfn! Wait like 5 or 6 more days!!!! i got my bfn at 10 dpo, and a positive at 12 and 13! Just wait a bit!!!!
:winkwink:



To you and slb, fx'd this is your month!!!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Dare it would be acctually IMPOSSIBLE for me to WAIT to test! the word WAIT is banned in my house :haha:

I know it was going to be bfn though LOL

I really do have a major POASA!


----------



## slb80

I refuse to test before 10dpo and try and hold out until 12dpo. Misszoie you dog is lovely, your right with staffys it is the way they are brought up. 

<-------- is one of my dogs, she is my angel and I love her more than anything, she costs me a fortune in heart medication but she is worth every penny. My other dog is a ridgeback and is a big girl but so soft, love her to bits too. Can't imagine my house without furries.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww bless her, I couldnt imagain my life with out my Maxxie :) even though my carpets would thank me :haha:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i am so ill, been working way tooo many hours and the last 3 nights had two horus sleep each night! walking zombie doesnt cover it! feel sorry fo rdh because he keeps talking to me about his car but zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

people are disgusting! although you know that flu advert where the man sneezes and you can see the mucus and spit coming out his mouth and spraying everwhere? my dh sneezes like that! im like euch WASH YOUR HANDS AND SPRAY DETTOL can you put dettol on carpet JUST DO IT pet peeve! because i always get ill from other people. i am never the first one to get ill, always because of someone else germie! been ill for about a week now and dh still isnt ill! amazing what good heigine does lol at least he can look after me!

aw i cant wait to get these bfps rolling in! on a 5 day count down, although i got bfn until dpo12 but still! got my fingers crossed for everyone! xkx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aw, Sorry your ill NOMORE. I hate it when people dont cover their nose when sneezing! Its disgusting! :S Also i hate it when people dont wash there hands after using the loo!! :S

Anyhoo here is my test this morning lol 6dpo
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5013/5450214925_92397241bb.jpg
IMAG0737 by zoietee, on Flickr


----------



## Shey

Zoie I think I can make out a faint line


----------



## DaretoDream

too early love, too early.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Shey said:


> Zoie I think I can make out a faint line

Me 2 lol but i have line eye!, Maybe you do too lol



DaretoDream said:


> too early love, too early.

I know I know lol sorry mum :haha: i just cant help myself :blush: I think i need help .... Ive just been looking throught my flickr online photo album and its just filled with photos of negative HPTs lol Maybe i should just not buy them anymore lol....... But thats never going to happen..

This is a photo of one of my TTC Draws :blush:
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5100/5403717337_ab3bda3412.jpg
IMAG0669 by zoietee, on Flickr


----------



## slb80

Wow miss zoie you are a poas addict!! :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Wow misszoie that is some stash :wacko:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

That is only half of it :blush:

I have a pic for you today girlys 7dpo (But if i go by my first positive opk 8dpo LOL)
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5216/5453215750_bf561b58f2.jpg
IMAG0738 by zoietee, on Flickr
Croped and inverted
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5252/5452612315_c401a5b315.jpg
invert by zoietee, on Flickr

I think this one may acctually be a better picture
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5052/5453216298_157b0c4e12.jpg
IMAG0739 by zoietee, on Flickr


----------



## slb80

I am only keeping track of what dpo I am because I know we are the same this month miss zoie, I am useless at keeping track and all my days blend into one. I was much better when I was temping but decided to stop doing that for now. 

I have no symtoms what so ever. Just the normal post ov things for me, sore boobs and headaches, but like I said I get them every month! I recon I am out anyway, again nothing new all pma leaves me about now and I expect af to arrive in 5 days.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

All i have is is a sharpe pain in my right boob lol other than that i feel really good.

Dont give up hope hun :)


----------



## DaretoDream

slb i felt out too. :) AND my cycle felt completely normal. Because i had absolutely NO pma. Now i can see little things that stuck out but i was so convinced i was out, and then.... there was that bfp. So, i'll keep the pma up for BOTH of you girls, slb and miss zoie. :)


----------



## slb80

Thanks dare. 

I can't belive you are 16 weeks already, how time flies! Have you got much of a bump yet? x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies heartburn was the first indicator for me bizarely every month I had overwhelming symptons even July the month of our :angel: sympton overload however Aug when I fell with Charlie not one sympton except grief and the `it will never happen` feeling however the damn heartburn was horrendous and as a rule I never suffer from I just knew deep down!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had some brown spotting today :S when i say spotting it was more like a spot :S

Im a little worried that my LP May have sudenly become really short!


----------



## slb80

Or it could be an implant bleed :) keeping my fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My god i hope so lol


----------



## slb80

Got everything crossed hun x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hey ladies hows it going today? this month seems to be dragging come on dpo 12! i want some bfps and i want them now! silb and mxzx i am rooting for you both so much! xkx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you nomore!


----------



## slb80

Thanks nomore, I want those bfps now too :)

My BIL to be proposed to his oh today and I am so thrilled for them, but there was this tiny part of me that thought oh god I hope they don't get pg before me. I do think that would just finish me off. 

what dpo am I? lol. can't you tell I am trying to chill about it all this month! 

My non symptom spotting symptoms are, sore boobs, headaches, sore throat, and I feel like I am getting thrush :( I am hoping beyond hope this is the start of my bfp but and trying to keep my head level.

Hows things with you nomore?


----------



## DaretoDream

slb80 said:


> Thanks dare.
> 
> I can't belive you are 16 weeks already, how time flies! Have you got much of a bump yet? x

Hi lady, yup i have a bump. We are moving a week ahead of schedule. SO- tomorrow i really should be going right into week 16, and instead, going into week 17 because it's growing ahead, and so the due date got bumped up. :) And i've had a bump for a while now- can ONLY wear maternity pants!! My mother actually noticed for the first time this week (probably because she's trying to ignore it) and said 'wow- you can't wear that shirt anymore, you look so fat.' And i just shrugged it off. But apparently- its there, and some REALLY don't like it.





NOMORENUMBERS said:


> hey ladies hows it going today? this month seems to be dragging

:wave: hi no more, how are you feeling these days? to me time is moving SUPER fast. in 3 weeks, i'll be 20 weeks, and half way through. 




SLB & Miss Zoie, come ON! join us!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Dont think i willl ever be joining you


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

YES YOU WILL mxzx! yes you will! i just know it!

you ok dare? feeling good still not well with this stupid cough and cold will hunt down the nasty stranger who coughed in my face! disgusting!

silb they are not allowed! i forbid it! xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

Yeah no more i'm alright, i just wish that my mother didn't think of my pg as a disease that i've been inflicted with. 

It's just ridiculous.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

A little :dust: and an injection of PMA for you Ladies :icecream:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks girls, Im all out of PMA

Im really thinking that now is the time to look into Fostering / Adopting, Getting pregnant shouldnt be this hard even with the problems we have. I really really wish we have the money for ivf, Maybe its just not ment to be. Im about to break :cry:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh hon :hugs: Why do you feel like giving up today?


----------



## Shey

hey ladies! how are u all doing?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh hon :hugs: Why do you feel like giving up today?

I really dont know why its hit me hard today, dont know if it was the bfn this morning or just everything is getting ontop of me. Its also really hard watching people like my brothers girls friends taking everything for granted.. When they dont realise i would die for just one day in thier shoes.

I dont think it is ment to be


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh hon :hugs: maybe it was the bfn this morning and your brothers girlfriend...its not wrong to feel like this and its so very hard to bare when everyone around you seems to achieve things so easy whilst you seem to struggle. It will happen right about the time is meant to :thumbup: I know you`ve probably heard it all before but please dont give up!


----------



## slb80

aww hun, don't give up xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I dont want to give up but i have no more fight left in me :(


----------



## slb80

I know how it feels hun, I do. I have lots of times like this where I want to just give up. We will get there hun and you will get a fresh burst of pma. Your strong pma picks me up so often! Please don't give up, keep fighting and you WILL achieve your dream xxx


----------



## luv his face

I myself also feel out.. FF puts me at 10 dpo and countdown to preg puts me at 12.. either way, i don't know why i'm testing to see the same BFN every time


----------



## slb80

I think I am 11 or 12dpo today, still havent tested, dont want to see a bfn :( Just going to wait it out and see if the witch arrives.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lots of :dust: Ladies :kiss:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im 11dpo, and still having this stupid spotting! its driving me insane!!

I did a test this morning

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5252/5464499790_1a76e83867.jpg
IMAG0807 by zoietee, on Flickr


----------



## DaretoDream

miss zoie i used those same tests and got such a faint positive on 12 dpo i almost missed it. DH thought i was nuts because he could hardly see it. 

So don't give up yet.


:dust: slb and miss zoie!


----------



## gilmore85

6 dpo here and feel out already we only managed once very early on in my fertile window so not got much hope but at least i know when ovulate now so hoping the next few months i'll have more PMA

OMG Madly 67 days to go!!!! doesn't feel like 5 mins ago you were announcing your bfp!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I was thinking about doing a digi in the morning lol probibly be a waist of time but i have loads of them x


----------



## slb80

So angry with myself, tested this morning and bfn. why don't I learn.


----------



## DaretoDream

slb what dpo are you?


----------



## slb80

12dpo dare.


----------



## DaretoDream

hang in there love there is still time


----------



## slb80

Well 13dpo and af still hasn't shown up. The last few months it has 12 or 13 dpo. I don't feel like she is on her way but I am sure she will show up to disappoint me all over again :( Not tested today just going to hang on and see what happens.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

sssssssssssssssssssssssssh secretly excited :winkwink:


----------



## gilz82

Fingers crossed slb hon :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

fx'd hun


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im out :cry: AF got me! onto cycle 38 :cry:


----------



## gilz82

Aw Zoie i'm so sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## slb80

Aww Zoie hun I am sorry x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

On the bright side i now know why my DF has motility Issues!!!!!!!!! Major breakthrough last night lol


----------



## slb80

Oh? what happened x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Well my df has a varicocele and was checked for testicular cancer when he was joining the army but thank fully he was all clear. I read an article yesterday on babyhopes.com and it says that it can directly effect sperm motility!!!!! :O &&&&&&& they can FIX IT!!! :happydance: so we are gonig to the doctors on monday to see what the next steps are for it :) x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So sorry af hit hon but hey major breakthrough on the spermy front :)


----------



## slb80

wow Zoie, that is amazing news :) Bet you are thrilled!!!

Think the witch is on the way, been gettting mild af pains the last half hour or so :(


----------



## DaretoDream

slb hun don't forget i had af cramps pretty bad the whole weekend that AF had been due! and she never came! :) I'm keeping my fx'd.

And Miss Zoie- so sorry about the witch but so glad you have an idea of whats up!


----------



## DaretoDream

***sorry my computer posted it twice, it's been weird today.***


----------



## slb80

She is here :cry: onto another cycle :cry:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: slb :(

I cant wait to get to the doctors on monday :happydance: the procedure dosent look nice but childbirth isnt nice lol so as im going to have to do that he is going to have to do this :haha:


----------



## DaretoDream

:hugs: slb :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: so sorry slb :hugs:

Honeymoon baby me thinks :winkwink:


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs:


----------



## slb80

Madly I hope your right, The stress of sorting this wedding out is probbably holding us back right now! 

At least I have more of a chance of fitting into my wedding dress if I get my bfp before the wedding now lol, Every cloud has a silver lining i guess :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hon everything happens for a reason....we all have a path and I think a honeymoon baby is yours :) or even just before you wed like the cycle before :thumbup: There is a very good reason why the path to motherhood appears difficult for some of us and whilst it feels so hard to bear it really is for the RIGHT reasons :hugs:


----------



## slb80

Thanks Madly, I can't remember who said it to me but I was told that I would get an end of april bfp so fingers crossed you are both right, end april/may x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw silb! sorry havent been around so many things went wrong, dh broke yet another laptop so am currently on one that works for about half an hour before it over heats and dies, this happened 2 days before we went away for a week, typical! 

so sorry there havent been any bfps yet, so gutted for you all, 
mxzx so sorry for af but yay on the spermie front - we not yay co it sucks theres a prob anyway but yay it might be fixed soon! that would be so good!

silb it will happen! i just know it! it is meant to be! xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

no more- you're only 4 weeks behind me :) Hey have you had a sonogram?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah! had one 11th feb . . . couple of weeks ago lol losing track of everything! everything going good so far!

cant believe how fast time is going dare! xkx


----------



## gilmore85

:witch: arrived this morning


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh no gilmore so so sorry af here :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs:


----------



## slb80

Gilmore, so sorry she got you.

How is everyone? not been about much been very busy lately. Got my ultrasound on Friday, it is an early appointment so at least i will have the rest of the day to chillout and then we get all our test results next Monday. I am worried to death about it but fx it will all be fine.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im sure you will be fine slb, it is nerve racking but you will be fine! GL x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i have my fingers crossed for you silb that your test results come out great! you are right on track for everything slotting into place!

xkx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Keeping my fxed slb hon everything turns out ok :kiss:


----------



## slb80

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Argh is it me or is this month DRAGGING i want to be Oing already!


----------



## slb80

I would say it is dragging! I just want my appointment on monday to be here so we know what we are dealing with.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i know its dragging watching you guys! monday seems so far away! i want to know your results now! lol xkx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I really dont know what to do girls, I want a family so bad but it just isnt going to happen naturally, The doctors have said that a varicocele would not effect male fertility at all. So i dont know what to believe my GP or the fertility websites?? Is it just a coincedence that those websites say that a varicocele can effect sperm motility and my DF has a varicocele and a motility problem? They are sending him for an ultrasound to see whats going on in there but idk if they are going to fix it.

I dont really know anything at the moment, im so unsure of everything now. Im trying to look at our options but everything just makes me sad lol

So our options are
Wait to see what the US says & Hope they fix it
Just carry on as we are TTC doing everything that we can naturally
Wait untill my 23rd birthday (in 2 years & 34 days) to go on the IVF waiting list and have one go at it
Use a sperm donor
Try and Adopt (Im not sure we can because of DFs illness)
Try and Foster (again in not sure we can because of DFs illness)
Or get another dog

I just dont know anymore :cry:


----------



## DaretoDream

miss zoie.... I would go to a fertility specialist. Gps and the internet may not be atuned to you in particular. I would see a specialtist.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree hon....get a 2nd opinion :thumbup:


----------



## slb80

I third that hun. Don't give up, get a 2nd opinion.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

How do we get to see a fertility specialist though? Last time after all the tests all he said was the reason we cant get pregnant was the motility problem. That was it!

I just dont know why i bother. Maybe were just not ment to have kids


----------



## DaretoDream

miss zoie have you been to see your OB? That's how everyone i knows gets there. Tells them the problem- how long been trying, what's going on- and then THEY send you. Go to an OB- not a gp.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We dont have OBs here, just a GP


----------



## DaretoDream

Ok well then ask them if there is anything you can do to fix it- ask about a specialist. You have to ASK them for it. Mention how many cycles you've been trying etc. But don't just give up. you'll regret it forever.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I asked if there was anything to help that could inprove the motility and all i get is a straight no!

Its just not getting us any were im so sick of going back to them and them rolling there eyes at us and when i come out just feeling 10x worse than when i went it. The other day when i cam in from the doctors i just layed on the sofa and cried for hours!

I cant keep doing that to myself

I feel i have no were left to turn, All we want is a family and we cant have one.

Going to see what DFs ultra sound says and if they are going to fix it i will give it a three months after that and if im not pregnant im going to get another dog and give up.


----------



## DaretoDream

Hun you can't just do that- go to another gp, get another opinion. 

A friend of mine had someone tell her there was no way she could get pg either- and she did! She demanded help and got it. 


ALL you want is a family right- then you need to fight for it! Don't let them make a decision for you. And if you just give up- you don't deserve it! When you get that family- it's going to be about fighting for them all the time- and worrying and hard decisions! Nothing about having a family is simple and easy.

SO if you think you are throwing in the towel, i'm going to come over there and kick your ass! You fight for this family- and you do everything you can, ask everyone, get a new gp- find someone that is willing to fight WITH you! I will NOT let you give up!

FIGHT FOR WHAT YOU DESERVE!


(btw this is meant to be motivational, don't be mad at me. Or i'll kick your butt.)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hon are you actually under a FS your Dr can refer you to one as a couple :thumbup: Theres generally a little waiting list of maybe 6wks ish for your initial appointment but then things do move swiftly from there on :thumbup: Considering how long you have been trying there are options and is not right for a FS to refuse to help you....there is treatment to help a couple esp over mobillity issues I should know. Is there any chance you could pay to see a FS privately for a private consultation to discuss things? Dont give up hon!


----------



## DaretoDream

MADLYTTC said:


> Hon are you actually under a FS your Dr can refer you to one as a couple :thumbup: Theres generally a little waiting list of maybe 6wks ish for your initial appointment but then things do move swiftly from there on :thumbup: Considering how long you have been trying there are options and is not right for a FS to refuse to help you....there is treatment to help a couple esp over mobillity issues I should know. Is there any chance you could pay to see a FS privately for a private consultation to discuss things? Dont give up hon!

she is just going to an ass of a gp right now- who doesn't want to help her.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

In that case you need to switch GPs or put your damn foot down girl...this means the world to you so fight for it :thumbup:


----------



## DaretoDream

MADLYTTC said:


> In that case you need to switch GPs or put your damn foot down girl...this means the world to you so fight for it :thumbup:

thats what i said!!! lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:thumbup: Dare!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think im going to look into get a private consultation or something, Hopefully it wont be too expensive.

I know i have to fight, Its hard and i dont think i have anything left in me, im so tired of it all :cry:

Thank you for your support girls :hugs: dont know what i would do if i didnt have you lot! :) x


----------



## slb80

Miss zoie, change your GP! I went to one who did bloods and told me everything was fine and did nothing more. A couple of months later i went to a different gp in the same practice, was told my bloods were abnormal and it was time to be refered, they booked the appointment there and than and I was very lucky got a cancelation so was there within a few week. All the tests have now been done within 6 weeks and I go back on monday for the final result.

Fight for this family hun, change practice or at least try a different gp. GL hun xx



I had my ultrasound today and what a cruel day it was! I was sat in a waiting room surounded by pregnent ladies and partners, I was the only one there alone and I kept getting looks like they felt sorry for me!! Then in walks a couple I was very close friends with a good few years ago (I dated her brother and when I ended it we lost contact) I was having a chat with them they were expecting there 1st and then she asked me if I was there for my 12 weeks scan? I felt like crying and just found myself snorting and saying "me pregnant!? Noooo, you know I don't do babies" Where on earth did that come from? I am guessing it is a defence thing :( as for the results I have no idea, she just asked if i had regular periods and what CD i was on and that was it, she took plenty of images and I was told would get the results on monday at my next appointment.


----------



## slb80

I got my endo diagnosed privatly, it cost £100 for the first appointment and then I went onto the nhs waiting list for all the treatment.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw silb that absolutely sucks! defo sounds like a knee jerk defensive reaction to me, thats what i would say when people asked me when we were having no 2. euch no 1 is enough . . .like hell it was!

cant wait to hear your results in the next few days silb! i think you are going to be fine, this is the beginning and hopefully also the beginning of the end of this jjourney for you!

mxzx i am so sorry hun i dont know what to say :( some gps really dont care, i read an article once that a doc got in trouble because they were not refering people for the fertility treatment they needed purely because they felt that it was a "drain on nhs resources" - pile of bull, like i have said before, the governments all want us to take chemical and hormonal contraceptives to ensure that very young pregnancies and unwanted pregnancies are not created, these measures then make it difficult for some women to conceive when the time comes. therefore it is perfectly acceptable to expect help from said government to get fertility to where it should be! 

they provide enough services for self inflicted poor health, feritility can not be controlled if there is a prob therefore it is not self inflicted so you are more within your rights to get seen and tested! x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks girls, i feel a little better these past two days, i had a day of everything and my and my DF had a good day to ourselfs we went to the movies then went and bought myself lots of new make-up and nail polishs then spent the rest of the day cuddled up infront of the tele watching lost lol i didnt even come online yesterday :)

We have deceided to wait and see what the ultrasound says and then DF said if he has to fake pain to get it fixed he will then try for a few months after the operation and then look at our options again if we are not pregnant by then.

This does really feel like a last chance for us but im trying to think positive and concentrate on the NOW not what we may or may not be doing this time in 9 months.

hope you are all ok :) x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: glad you feel better hon.....sounds like a lovely day :)


----------



## slb80

Sounds like a lovely day misszoie and glad you are feeling better about things.

Cd12 already and been having ov pains the last couple of hours. Where does the time go. almost in another 2ww already.

Hospital for me tomorrow fx it is all good news


----------



## DaretoDream

fx'd slb!! I hate those pains. It's like every 2 weeks I was in pain. Time flies by so fast!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck slb for your app :kiss:


----------



## slb80

:cry::cry:It is bad news :cry:

Just got back from the hospital, My hsg showed a slightly blocked left tube, my bloods are all fine, and my US was fine also showing that I had a mature folicle in my right overy (matches my ovulation pains at least) Regarding the slight blockage, nothing will be done. I wasn't impressed by the Dr at all, she said a few things that rattled my cage a bit today. When she told me I had a slight blockage on the left side she said, you only need one tube anyway(doesn't make me feel any better that I almost always ovulate from my left) Then it was onto DFs SA, It isn't good at all from what I can gather. sperm count 1million per ml, Morphology 1% normal and motility is progressivly motile 32% non progressivly motile 5% and immotile 63%

She then went on to say that the NHS isn't funding any assisted conception at all anywhere anymore as of 3 to 4 weeks ago. She gave me a leaflet with fertility clinics on it and said the cost is about £3000 to £5000 per cycle and it is down to us to decide how bably we want a baby!! Can yo belive she even said that!! I was fuming. 

When I went out I got in the car and sobbed my eyes out. Thats it no more appointments for us. They have wiped there hands of us, they didn't even give us any clues as to what we could do to help DF. I am so deverstated. :cry::cry:


----------



## gilz82

Aw hon I'm so sorry for your bad news and the horrible consultant :hugs: 

If the whole NHS has stopped funding assisted conception I would have thought we would have heard more about it. I really hope that's not true.


----------



## slb80

I have just been googling it and can't find anything saying they have stopped funding. I even said to her so trafford has stopped funding and she said no the whole of the NHS! I feel like my heart is breaking :(


----------



## gilz82

Yeah I had a google too, I'm really not see what she's said there is correct. I think it might be worth contacting the patient liaison service for your hospital to get some clarification on what she said and also make a complaint about the way she spoke to you. It's not acceptable hon :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

slb :hugs: I`m so sorry to hear this :(

I agree with Gilz hon I have certainly not heard they have stopped funding and whats more I know someone going through the process on the NHS .... I would certainly check into this a little more .... I cant see how they can stop assistance altogether :nope:


----------



## PeanutBean

I have heard that one or two areas have cut back on ivf, certainly nothing to indicate it's the whole nhs. Slb you should write to your mp about it, copy in whoever is head of the relevant department at the hospital and also whoever is the director of the trust. Take a few days before composing the letter so it's not quite so raw but perhaps jot down the details of the doctor's attitude and comments now so you get them right. You never know where making a big fuss might get you. :hugs:


----------



## slb80

I Just feel so deflated and they have literally just wiped there hands of us now :( I can't even describe how i am at the moment :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: slb :hugs: Im so sorry you got bad news today :hugs:

That women sounds so rude how dare she say that its up to you on how badly you want a baby!! What an awful thing to say, i would consider putting in a complaint about her! I know and all the other girls here know that you would do absolutely anything to get your baby! Maybe you should look into egg share i know that can knock a hugh amount off the cost of IVF i was thinking about looking more into it but it requires daily injections even before you start your IVF and i just couldnt do that.

As for the NHS funding i dont think that is true at all! I think they may have reduced the amount of cycles you get but i dont think they have stopped it altogether! I know when im 23 i am able to get 1 cycle on the NHS. I would really get a second oppinion on that one!

:hugs: again hunny, So so sorry it turned out this way :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## DaretoDream

oh slb... I don't even know what to say. I'm gutted for you. Please look more into it and report the lady- how awful!


----------



## sequeena

Oh God hun I'm so sorry :(

They can't have stopped it everywhere though, I was in cardiff UHW yesterday and they had a sign saying IVF Wales clinic!


----------



## slb80

Thanks ladies.

I am going to make a few phone calls tomorrow to find out for sure. I am still in shock about the way I was delt with and spoken to. I think once I have calmed down a bit I will be making a complaint about her. I am really struggling to come to terms with this x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

i'm glad you're going to compose yourself first. I never can do that and i just strike and it's never ever good. Thinking about it first is a better move- and i do hope you complain about her. It was down right uncalled for.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

slb hon I always say go with your gut instinct in situations like these :hugs: I think reflecting a little is a good idea and do what your heart tells you i s right :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw silb sorry i havent been here, i have been working manically grr

i am so sorry about your news i agree with everyone else, if the nhs had completely eradicated all their testing and treatment for fertility then there would have been national reports on it, there would be national reports on the withdrawal of less required treatment let alone something that is fairly prevelant!

i think she is talking out her bum. i would definately find out exactly where you stand on treatment, i agree there have been cut backs on ivf and that you have to wait a long time for fertility treatment but you are well over the year mark it is definately long enough

i am so sorry that you had such bad news, i find it so odd that they would not offer any sort of conclusion to your results, this is your results goodbye isnt right at all, at least you would have thought she would mention the basic take vit c and zinc to see if there is an improvement in sperm quality - maybe she is one of the ones that doesnt believe it is the job of the nhs to improve fertility, there have been loads of reports of non referal because of the specific docs opinions

my dads girlfriend is going through testing and has all the info needed for treatment, she got it all like 2 weeks ago .. . pile of bull hun

i am sorry sorry about the results, glad to see that you are digesting the info though and are feeling a little better and more determined to get things sorted

xkx


----------



## slb80

A little update ladies. I phoned my local NHS IVF clinic today and guess what, my hopstal have been completely in the wrong! Firstly was the way she spoke to me but secondly because the should have refered us on for icsi. It seems my pct is being funny regarding ivf at the moment but because of DFs levels it puts us in the infertile bracket and for that they are still funding. We have to go to our gp now to get a referal sent now and we have been advised to do it Via DFs gp not mine because it is male factor and we will have more of a chance of getting accepted. The lady at the ivf clinic has also suggested we put a complaint in as what they did was terrible and not everyone would check to see if the information was correct. They should not have been saying all funding has been canceled because it hasnt and to give us our results and basicly wash there hands of us is discusting. So DF is making an appointment with his gp asap. 

I feel that there might be a light at the end of the tunnel now


----------



## sequeena

Thank GOD you got some good news! That bloody woman is a witch trying to shatter you dream like that.


----------



## slb80

Just got to keep our fingers crossed it all works out and we will be accepted for treatment


----------



## gilz82

Oh slb hon that's fantastic news :hugs:

So glad you contacted them and go the proper information you should have been given in the first place.

I really think you should follow this up with a serious complaint to the PAL service about the consultant you saw, especially now that you can back it up with the information given to you by the NHS IVF clinic. Can you imagine how many women this Dr has told the same thing as she told you, and who haven't been as strong as you and known to investigate things further :grr:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh hon thats great :hugs: I bloody knew it and icsi is the treatment me and DH were lined up for when we concieved Oliver naturally so .......... :winkwink:

Do make a complaint though can you imagine if she carries on telling people such crap how many couple `might` not follow it up and just except thats the case :sad1: doesnt bare thinking about imo!


----------



## molly85

Yay there is hope SLB, bloody doctors and people ask why we question their skills? You may still have to pay for drugs but not teh care and that is the really steep bit


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw silb thats fantastic! you are right lots of people would accept that information she gave you and just give up - i am so glad you are not giving up!

it would be fantastic to get yourself and dh some proper treatment, you have been messed around so much through this whole thing its about time you get yours!


----------



## PeanutBean

:thumbup:


----------



## DaretoDream

Hurrah slb!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

That is great news slb!!! :D Deffinitly complain!


----------



## slb80

Oh I will be.

on a different note I have had a phone call from a company who has heard about me and has invited me for an interveiw. So I have snapped there hand off! It is next Monday for the same job I am doing now but with better prospects and a much better salary. So fingers crossed.


----------



## molly85

SLB if it doesn't rain it poors and good luck is def showering on you wounder if you can go for a hattrick and you can get one those swimmers through that blockage


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: for the interview slb ..... great news!


----------



## gilz82

Brilliant news slb :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

AW Silb thats fantastic news xx


----------



## slb80

So I get some good news and then the bad smacks me in the face! I have called my PCT to find out the latest on the funding. Well they are holding all referals until they review there cutbacks. No referal has gone onto treatment since last December. I feel like crying because they have no idea how long it will be or if even there will be money. We haven't got 5 grand hanging about for treatment. Just got to sit and wait now :(


----------



## molly85

Not a disaster slb in the mean time you can save up and put the cash in to treatment if need be or spend it on a baby when you get there.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

One step at a time slb :hugs: am sure it will all work out for you guys :thumbup:


----------



## slb80

I know was probbably being a drama queen, I just feel so up and down at the monent


----------



## molly85

oh it's enough to send u mad. Pregnancy will be just as bad hun and from what i hear parent hood is to so your getting a bit more practice than most of us


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: I always think if you tackle one thing at a time hon then the rest wont seem as bad :) and you have every right to act like a drama queen imo :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i dont think you are being a drama queen hun its very difficult going from a real high thinking that everything is being sorted and it will be over soon to being back in a place where you have no idea when everything is going to end

i really do think that it wont be long hun and although massively frustrating you are on that list! if it does take a little while to decide on funding then at least you are on the list there will be others who will be at the very bottom of that list with months to wait, you got on there fairly quickly xkx

i think madly is right, one thing at a time, the most you can do at the mo is get on that funding list -DONE get on with your wedding plans -DOING get your dh all the spermie boasting pills - DONE and buy a sneaky lotto ticket - ON THE LIST lol also it is a fantastic idea to start saving for treatment and then find that you do not need it for that! 

i hope they make up their minds soon on everything xkx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree NOMORE and just imagine slb whatever you do save may not be needed for treatment in the end but can pay towards baby buys :winkwink:


----------



## slb80

Hi ladies, thank you for all your support, I have had so many highs and lows the last week. I can't believe I have only known a week! I have started training for a 21 mile triathalon in September to raise money for research into the liver condition my DF suffers from. Just completed my 3rd run and managed 4.35 miles so very pleased with that! I also have had a very successful interview today and got offered the job there and then! which is fantastic. Just need to tell my boss now but going to sit on it for a week as I only need to give a weeks notice. Enjoy my weeks well earned holiday next week and then start fresh in the new job!

How are you all doing?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sounds like a great plan :thumbup: Congrats on the new job and the running achievement......We all have a path hon and I have a feeling yours has just started :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

silb you are going to look so stunning in your wedding gown with all this running! and i dont think i need to bother telling you about all the health benefits of running on well every single health point of the human body! 

that is fab what you are running for, i always said i would love to run a marathon but dodgey knees and back have completely put paid to that! 

fantastic news on the job too silb! you dont do things by half do you! new job, charity marathon, wedding, got yourself on the waiting list! good for you!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Argh Girls i have no idea what my body is doing!

Last cycle i got a peak, smiley face and a postive opk on CD19 and then nothing on CD20

Im currently on CD20 and no peak, no smiley face, negative Clearblue OPK but POSITIVE FREROPK ive had it for two days now i have no idea when im going or have ovulated!
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5137/5526672907_f954ca6d01.jpg
The top test is CD19 and the bottom one is CD20.

i did a cheapy OPK but they are faulty and have nothing on them at all, i also did a IC hpt from the same batch because i was feeling unbelievably dizzy and sick last night for no reason. BFN of course.
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5297/5526670529_572692b637.jpg

:shrug:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hmmm out of all of those xmx is the most sensitive? did you use the same urine for all of them?

i found i got my pos always in the afternoon at 4pm did you use them throughout the day one at a time or all at the same time?

ooooh hoping that this is your ov! get to it woman! lol


----------



## slb80

Hope this ov for you hun. I am 10dpo already! how time flies. not bothering with tests now unless af is late x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck Ladies :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

NOMORE all the tests are the same sensitivity i think, I just called this cycle Annovulary


----------



## slb80

So 12dpo and no sign of AF. I know it is my body being cruel making me think that miracle might have happened. I ovulated CD 12 therefore my AF should be her 12dpo. It is the was it has always worked. I refuse to test! I am not testing to see another bfn! 

We have had contact from the ivf clinic saying we will get an appointment date by the 30th March so at least we have the next point to work towards then. 

How is everyone?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

cant believe you are 12 dpo already silb! i am not saying a word no jinxing coming from me silb lol 

what will you find out at your appointment silb whether you will get funding or not? march 30 is really not that far away either! fingers crossed so hard that you get it hun! 

how are the wedding plans going silb? not long to go now!

any update on your ov xmxzx? xkx


----------



## molly85

SLB I tested and tested wasn't sure I'd O'd then thought hmmm sure this should have happened and just felt odd voila. No saying it worked but you save money bleeding tests


----------



## slb80

I have no idea what will happen at the appointment but am hoping we will find out if we get funding. AF still isn't here, a very cruel game she is playing :(

Everything is pretty much sorted for the wedding except the invites still havent gone out, whoops. A job for my week off next week I think! How are you nomore? 17weeeks already, how time flies x


----------



## DaretoDream

slb- fx'd for you love. And i hope that you get the funding you need for ivf!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

slb sorry your in limbo. TTC is so horrible :( i wish we didnt have to do it :hugs:

No luck with Ov NOMORE i gave up testing and im just going to wait for AF and start over again. Im CD24 today so i should be 5dpo im just hoping AF comes when she is suppose to in 8 days and doesnt keep me hanging on hoping and praying a miracle may have happend.

Ive had a bad day today i went shopping with my mother and grandmother and we went in the cafe for a drink and they were talking about my brothers baby because they just found out its a girl and they are really insensitive and they were saying you will be next ... it should have been you not them .... she (bros gf) didnt want another baby.... why arent you pregnant yet!... Its going to be great being a grandmar & Great grandmar for the first time! ... It will be the best thing ever.... and i SNAPED and said well unless you have 15 grand for ivf i will have to wait untill im 23 then have 1 shot at it! and then i burst into tears. Then they said well 23 is a good age to have kids. :cry: :cry: :cry: They just dont understand everything came so easy for them none of thier kids were planned just accedents. I then walked out and when home.

I just wish things were simple :(

Hope everyone is ok xxxxx


----------



## slb80

Awww *hugs* misszoie x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks slb i think we both need a big :hug: right now x


----------



## slb80

Yep, I think we do! Group hug :) x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Deffintly :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hug: all round Ladies!


----------



## slb80

and the :witch: is here, a full 24hrs late! Shouldn't have expected anything less :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: slb sorry AF got you :( Its always hard even when you know your about to start :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: sorry af hit slb


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh my ladies im having such a breakout! I have major spots! I havent had any spots since i was about 15 ANNOYING! I even have one on my sholder blade and my knee :blush: they are driving me insane :haha: Oh well ill get over it lol

How has everyones day been?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hmmmmm interesting about the spots mxzx still got my fingers crossed for you darling! 

aw hun they were prob just trying to fill in the silence some people are physically unable to just say oh darling we didnt think am so sorry do you want to talk about it - they just need to sweep everything under the carpet so they dont have to deal with it right there and then so the whole 23 is a good age thing is just them sweeping it away for a moment. sucks though as you would hope that they would have at least offered a shoulder you know? never mind we are here for you darling if i won the lotto the next day a cheque would be in the post for you and silb whether you wanted it or not lol - god i would love to win the lotto, not just for me but i would use it to help so many others - surely thats a good karma thing thing that deserves a euro millions rollover win? no? darn it!

aw silb i was starting to get excited cruel af what a cow! 10days until meeting though! coming round quick! aw so exciting for all the wedding plans to be coming together . . yeah you might have to sent out the invites out though lol although . . . . . . . no no you should invite people lol . . .

aw i am ok i keep getting really really REALLY bad back pain which i have only experienced once before and that was my back labour pains with leo, going to the docs tomorrow but not really sure what to expect from them the pain goes away almost straight away after i sit down and massage helps which neither of those did when in labour so not thinking it is actual labour back pains cos that would be very worrying.

im ok


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awh sorry you are in pain that really sucks! :hugs:

im having a better day today, kinda feeling mixed emotions really my brother asked if they could name the baby after me (Middle name) which i am thrilled about! but a little sad :( i want to be the one picking out names :/


----------



## slb80

Sorry you are having pain nomore :( 

Misszoie it sounds to me that your brother is trying to understand your pain a little bit and naming the baby after you he is trying to include you. I know how you feel him, my sister is PG at the moment too! xx


----------



## DaretoDream

no more i had those horrible back pains for a few weeks not that long ago and then everything kind of stopped. Fx'd same for you love


----------



## slb80

Not long dare until you know if your blue or pink? Do you have anyguesses?


----------



## DaretoDream

Hey slb- we find out tomorrow! I think we are blue. Been having dreams- not a lot of them, but very serious where i am telling everyone after the scan that it was blue. Text messages, facebook- i'm announcing 'it's a boy!' 

Thinking it means something.

Every SINGLE night before i would test, i would have the test dream. Where you poas and then it's of course a bfn.

The morning we got our bfp, i woke up from a dream that i had poas and it was positive. And even though i hadn't planned to test that day, i had never ever had a dream like that. SO- i went and i tested, and minutes later we had it. It's really odd, i don't usually have prediction dreams.

So i think boy. :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw i cant wait to find out lol fingers crossed you are right about the back although it has happened everytime i have been put on the bar at work so just going to avoid it from now on

how is everyone else doing xmzx and silb?


----------



## slb80

So your going to find out too nomore? what are your feelings.

I am good, got a week off work this week so trying to catch up on stuff I don't have the time to do but it isn't proving to be very productive, the weather is far to nice to be doing chores, so today I did a 2.5hr horse ride followed by a 7mile run and now feel great. I must be sightly wrong in the head to enjoy doing so much exercise lol. The weight isn't shifting tho, If anything I have put more on aand starting to worry my dress will be too small.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls, im doing ok apart from my doggy is poorly :cry: We went to a different vet than my usial one because the one we were going to were chargeing so much more than they should have been. Maxxie has been having problems with his ears and with him chewing his paws, and at this new vets they said he has some sort of skin disease and it has gotting infected inside his ears really deep down and he no longer has an ear canal because they have swollen so much inside he couldnt even get the thing down his ear to have a look :cry: he said he would have been suffering with the discomfort for months and months :( i feel like such a bad mummy :cry: the expensive vet place should have seen to it months and months ago when i first took him to them  so i paid ALOT of money to them for them to do nothing!!  All they gave me was something to clean his ear with. And this new vets said that because of his skin we shouldnt have put anything on it!!!!!! so i could have made it worse :cry: im so angry i wont to complain but im not sure what i would say!

I feel a little better after getting that off my chest now! Thank you for listening girls :hugs:

And on the TTC front im CD28 and i havent tested yet :) AF is due in 3/4 days I had some spotting Yesterday? or the day before... but only brown so old blood hoping it could be a good sign. My spots show no sign of disappearing either! Grrr.

Hope you all are well. GL tomorrow for the scan tomorrow dare! xxxx


----------



## DaretoDream

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey girls, im doing ok apart from my doggy is poorly :cry: We went to a different vet than my usial one because the one we were going to were chargeing so much more than they should have been. Maxxie has been having problems with his ears and with him chewing his paws, and at this new vets they said he has some sort of skin disease and it has gotting infected inside his ears really deep down and he no longer has an ear canal because they have swollen so much inside he couldnt even get the thing down his ear to have a look :cry: he said he would have been suffering with the discomfort for months and months :( i feel like such a bad mummy :cry: the expensive vet place should have seen to it months and months ago when i first took him to them  so i paid ALOT of money to them for them to do nothing!!  All they gave me was something to clean his ear with. And this new vets said that because of his skin we shouldnt have put anything on it!!!!!! so i could have made it worse :cry: im so angry i wont to complain but im not sure what i would say!

Hey love, i work in a clinic- and have been for 5 years now. Yes they should've noticed the ear canal was swollen, but i also wouldn't believe your dog has a 'skin disease' Infection maybe. Some dogs have chronic ear infections and skin infections no matter WHAT you do. The only real cure for that is a dermatologist who will fix it and find out what is causing the problem. Could be a food allergy. Could be hundreds of things. But don't feel like a bad mom because you took the dog- its your idiot vet who didn't do their job. And i would go to see the office manager of the old practice and tell them you had a second opinion and complain about what you had been told. But only a skin specialist will tell you EXACTLY what is going on with your dogs skin and ears.


----------



## PeanutBean

I was gonna say the same as Dare, sounds like a probable food allergy. Our dog has the same problem and needs a special diet. We used to give her Chappie which was only 12% protein but they changed it to be higher and we spent a long time looking for an alternative. Now she has Burns fish and rice hypoallergenic and doesn't tend to get any problems except occasionally in hot weather when we gently clean her ears with salty water which keeps problems at bay. Dare may know more but from our researches the intolerance causes dermatitis which (particularly in hanging ears and trapped areas like paws) gets a yeast infection. It can then get secondary bacterial infection. The first time we saw a vet about it we got antibiotic ear drops and haven't needed them since by taking care and changing her diet. We got extremely expensive allergy testing which showed up nothing so was a total waste of money! But given diet changes fixed her twice it's evident that that was the cause of her problems.


----------



## DaretoDream

Hello ladies, dropping by to inform you we are expecting a baby girl :)


----------



## slb80

Aww dare, congrats :) x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks for the advice girls, ive changed his food alot of time hes tried just about everyone in the supermarket so couldnt be that, he also said it could be food or it could be grass or it could even be what i use to clean the carpets... who knows but his ears do seem a little less swollen now not much but a little which is a start, He LOVES taking the tablets aswell :haha: wierdo dog. Im using the PDSA and then donating as much towards thier bill as much as i can, they are really good especially for a free service!

Congratulation Dare!!!! :pink:

AFM i started having a little spotting today af should be here by the AM Im sad but i knew it was coming after the results of DF varicocele scan. It is worse than we thought it is in both testicles and he had to have his kidneys scan because they think he might have it in them too, also they scaned his heart but told us his heart is ok but we have to wait two weeks to know the results of the testicles and kidney which is going to be a long wait!

Hope everyone is good! x


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry to be sceptical but it unlikely the supermarket will have sufficient range to try a real hypoallergenic food and it can take a long time to work out the system (plus you'd need to get him fixed up first so you could see if anything developed while on the new food). Chappie was only 12% and I've never seen anything below 18% in supermarkets or pet shops. What we did was googled around for hypoallergenic complete foods and then I emailed all the companies asking for advice. We got LOADS of free samples to try which was helpful. Once sensitized to a particular protein it can mean they will react to it even if the overall protein levels are low which is why we went for a fish food as she's never eaten food with fish before. Anyway, it's totally worth researching it and trying out new stuff because the protein seems to be the most common cause and can be so easily fixed. The Burns food we use isn't too expensive either (unlike Hills and some others). Either way, good luck!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks, we will know soon what is causing it anyways, his next appointment is on the 11th April x


----------



## DaretoDream

misszoie- peanutbean is right. It would have to be a prescription food that you can only get from a vet- and you have to be on a three month trial of nothing but that food. No treats- absolutely NO FOOD other than the diet. And switching so much can't help either- that's just in general bad news. Glad you have an appt to check it out.


----------



## Shey

Aww yay congrats Dare! hope you are doing well.


----------



## DaretoDream

Shey- i'm doing very well thanks! How about you? everything good?


----------



## molly85

Aww on teh doggy front my parents dog used to have a flea allergy that was made worse by pedigree chum she used to get hot spots on her bum and would gnore away at it so went on to chappy. which soon settled it but that was 15 years ago.

The dogs they have now can get dodgy tums from from the richer dog foods so the more basic ones work better for them.

Mol's is presently on the weight control PC but she now has a couple of sores on her face and am not sure shes teh right size so will go back to bakers when this bag is done the sores could her be chewing toys in the garden on teh concreate daft mutt.


----------



## DaretoDream

molly85 said:


> Aww on teh doggy front my parents dog used to have a flea allergy that was made worse by pedigree chum she used to get hot spots on her bum and would gnore away at it so went on to chappy. which soon settled it but that was 15 years ago.
> 
> The dogs they have now can get dodgy tums from from the richer dog foods so the more basic ones work better for them.
> 
> Mol's is presently on the weight control PC but she now has a couple of sores on her face and am not sure shes teh right size so will go back to bakers when this bag is done the sores could her be chewing toys in the garden on teh concreate daft mutt.

What kind of bowls is she eating out of? make sure they are steel or ceramic. Plastic makes them get pimples and sores. It has bacteria that leeches on to it- like our plastic stuff. Why they always recommend glass and things. better for you. and your pets.


----------



## slb80

Well ladies I have had a letter from st marys now and our appt is now the 8th June! and it seems we have to see the FS there before they will refer usto the ivf unit! This is because the gp had to refer us because my original hospital messed up. :( so 2 months to wait before the ball even gets moving x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

slb you might not even need that appointment :winkwink: I have faith :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

2 months to save to so not hideous just not now. nip over to the Grads thread and see what your missing you'll happily stay here a bit long hun. Hugs

Yup mols has one of those heavy china type bowls its only just popped up but she has a habbit of sticking her head where she shouldn't daft animal


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

argh no silb! how blinking frustrating! its stupid that they put peopl eback and back and back are they thnking that they will save money by making people give up or something? or pay for it themselves? so stupid! its not like you are asking for 10 tries or anything just the once at least! grrrrrrrr! 

aw dare congrats on team pink! i have no idea what i am having! i imagine it being a girl all the time but wouldnt not be surprised or upset to have a boy i would love another boy. i like the thought of ds having a brother would be so cute

oh i just wish your appointment was still the 30! i am so impatient and your wait is killing me lol! although i think spending the time horse riding and running in the gorgeous sunshine sounds so nice to me! would love that! lol


----------



## DaretoDream

thanks no more!!!

And slb- i am so sorry they moved the date back, BUT glad that you still have a date!!! that's good news. The point is, the road is not ending for you now, you still have tons to look forward to !!! We're going to get you that baby!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

hey ladies hope you are all ok. Im CD3 & Kinda bored with this cycle already lol.

If anyone is interested in the varicocele thing, heres a really good website https://www.varicoceles.com/

That site has given me some hope that we might acctually have a baby! :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i used to get bored at around cd3 too, waiting to o was the worst for me because i was nervous i might miss it and there is nothing you can do but wait for it grrrrrr

good luck hun for this cycle! xkx


----------



## molly85

CD3 was a nightmare still crampy and messy and no idea when I'd O


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It is really getting me down now :/ god i hate this, its so hard not to let it impact the rest of your life.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i kno what you mean hun, when i was ttc for the whole year i had nothing planned but bding, poas opk, poas hpt, waiting to o, waiting to test, ninja seduction techniques, ninja use of preseed, when to take soy, not eating certain things, not drinking certain things. the month i fell was the last month i felt that i had the energy to continue

its easy for me to say now but you cant let it take over your life, i didnt acheive anything for a whole year spent my time obsessing as opposed to having fun with my son in particular and i do regret that

xkx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thnx hun, all i can do is just hope that it is over soon :)


----------



## molly85

doesn't matter how much we say relax and let it happen does it.


----------



## slb80

Well for me I have totally stopped obsessing about ttc, I am aware of my cycles and know when I ov due to pain but other than that no peeing on sticks, no stress, eating as I always eat and drinking what I drink. I think knowing that it is very unlikely has made me stress less. DF on the otherhand has gone mad he has been stacking pillows under me after dtd stressing about timing and keeping a close eye on my cycles, the whole time before results he was so relaxed and wasn't stressing.

On a different note DF couldn't make our appointment on 8th June so have had to call and change it :( But how lucky! we have got a cancellation and it is monday 11th April, less than 2 weeks away! I then called DF to tell him and he told me he is away on conference! Ragh! Called them back and they advised me to go alone to the appointment to at least get the ball rolling for us! So our/my first appt is now 11th April. So happy but gutted that DF won't be there!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

slb :wohoo: for cancellation on 11th April .... that has so got to be fate :winkwink: and bless your DF stressing out now whilst you are all relaxed ... funny we spend months wanting them to take more of an interest and when they do they hit panic mode :lol:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

MADLY! You are full term? not long till your due date!


----------



## molly85

spaces will soon be available the grads threadso you gilrs better get your FS's buts in gear to send you over


----------



## slb80

Im working on it :) x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Me too lol


----------



## molly85

good!!! I'm going to to be there for way to long


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

dont worry ladies i am going to be in there for ages yet!!

silb that is fantastic about the appointment! thats only 12 days after your original appointment! to be honest it doesnt matter that your dh wont be there, i tend to find that men dont listen too well or ask questions so better you in there than just him lol lol lol

dh used to go to the docs about his bad knees and would be in and out in 2 mins despite saying he had loads of questions to ask lol!

cant wait to see those bfps coming in!


----------



## slb80

Only a week to go until my appiontment, scared, nervous and excited. I am guessing I will get a better idea of funding too!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

argh i am counting down the days!!!! you know what i have my consultant appointment coming up and i am one of those people who always have lots of questions which then completely go out my head once im at the appointment soooooooo . . . i am going to write them all down this time and take them with me! you should totally do that! write all the things that you want to double check on even if they briefly mention something on the list bring it up again later to get more detail eg funding .. . 

i seem to wait ages and ages and ages to get into my appointments with docs and midwives where people are obviously going in to great detail about what is wrong with them and asking questions . . . its MY turn to keep other waiting instead of going in and being chucked out non the wise 30 seconds later lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I agree with NOMORE slb its a great idea to write any questions down you both might have :) am sure your DF has some too :thumbup:


----------



## slb80

I will be writing all my questions down before I go! I have lists coming out of my ears at the moment what with the wedding fast approaching! 10 weeks on friday! eekkkk


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies i hope you are all ok.

Its my birthday today im 21! :) & Now i can go vegas :haha: (just got ALOT of saving to do first)

We were suppose to be going to DF scan results today but we are going tomorrow instead because i dont really want to be sitting in the doctors on my birthday


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Happy 21st Birthday hon :cake:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you MADLY! x


----------



## slb80

Aww happy 21 hun, have a fantastic day xx


----------



## luv his face

Happy birthday MS! I hope your day is amazing

Sorry girls I don't post on here often, like I said before I still read this thread daily. 

NoMore--Can't believe your already half way through your pregnancy! time sure is flying by. 
And SLB 10 weeks away from your wedding! Congrats!!! It'll be here before you know it, I'm sure you have plenty of things tying up your brain all at once!


Have any of you heard of a fertility massage to help put your uterus in the correct place to help conceive? I have an employee at work who told me about this and said she was TTC for 5 years until she got this massage and now has 3 daughters! I'm going to get this massage tonight at 7pm and maybe BD afterwards. Needless to say my PMA is UP UP UP this month!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

arggggghhh!!! got my fingers crossed for a massive las vegas win for you mz!!! happy birthday hun!

eeeeekkkkkk!! 10 weeks until your wedding silb!!! can not believe it! you had best post via pics OR OR OR!!!! a live feed via webcam onto bnb so we can all watch lol!!! yay! so excited for you! and its only 4 days to go not including today isnt it!!

aw thanks lyf!!!so almost at v day! have my scan this friday but bet we end up being team yellow lol lol lol lol!


----------



## slb80

Nomore have you had your gender scan yet? I can't belive how time flies :)

Not long now until my appt, can't wait!! You will be all sick of the pictures by the time I have finished lol. I am finally starting to get a bit excited about it now! everything is starting to come together! I got a call telling me my dress should be ready in a week or 2, I can't even remember what it looks like lol!! I was making all my dogs grooming appointments for before the wedding, she is gettign her hair done the day before and the groomer is making her a bandanna to match my colour scheme bless! Have I given you any details about the wedding at all?? Do you know we are having our horses and dogs in attendace for the photos?? Just ask and I will happily give you all the details lol 

This week I was ment to start my new job but my old job offered me a fantastic package I couldn't refuse so I am still where I was and it will be better in the long run when we do have our :baby:

I got news of a friend having her baby this morning, I am thrilled for her but I couldn't help but feel a bit sad. I have no idea how I am going to cope when my sister has hers! I don't know if I will be able to visit, I am struggling to even go and see her at the moment. I feel so selfish but I just can't help it.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

no you didnt tell us that! that is such a good idea! that is so cute that your dog is going to be matching! aw cant wait to see photos!!!! i'll ask questions!

where you getting married
is it still the small wedding you wanted
is your sister over the fact she will be massive at that point (snigger lol)
are you going on honeymoon? WHERE! 

lol i'll leave you with those for now OH OH OH most important (for me because i always think of my belly) what food are you having!!!

oh oh colour scheme! whats colours! flowers! eeeek! i love weddings! 

oh and dont worry i was so jealous of everyone who had babies and got pregnant whilst i was still trying, my friend had her baby 2 weeks before i got bfp and honestly that month i was like DH drop em! i am not going to handle baby talk well without gettting our bfp lol - it was really weird actually i had a dream about her giving birth to her baby and it looked remarkably like her baby does now, and her baby turned into a stork . . .with that i took i will get my bfp when she gets her baby and i did lol! shed wasnt too impressed when i told her her baby turned into a stork lol lol lol lol lol lol lol

scan is tomorrow!!! i am betting that there shall be some crossed legs lol leo did the same gave a small flash and then shut them again lol


----------



## slb80

Aww I can't wait to see if your in team pink or blue! You must come online right away to tell us lol.

So here we go, wedding details!

Getting married at the local town hall, it is a beautiful room, stained glass windows, wood panneling ect.

Having 2 teenage b/m and 3 flower girls. 50 guests in total! Reception is at a local farm that has a lovely courtyard, or a big barn for our wet weater option. While we are having our photos done with the dogs and horses everyone will be having a light champagne picnic in individual named picnic boxes. we will then all get together for group shots. For our main meal we are just having a big bbq party, with lots of booze! Colours are ivory and merlot. Flowers are ivory roses with horse shoes attached to each bouquet. B/m and flowergirls are in ivory and merlot dressed. Going to have picnic tables with ivory/merlot gingham runners, same fabric bunting about the place, grass heads on upturned terracotta pots for the centre peaces. Wheel barrow for gifts and cards. Having a sign saying welcome to our wedding fete, games like hook a duck, coconut shey, horseshoe toss and a ye old sweet shop table with cotton candy hanging from a parasol and little bags of sweets for everyone. all bits decorated with gingham ribbons and bows. A bit different but very us as outdoor people!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Slb your wedding sounds amazing :cloud9:


----------



## molly85

wow you got that all together so quick, doyouactually have time for a :bfp:


----------



## slb80

I have loads of time for a bfp :) I have had loads of help from a very good 
friend. It has all been pretty easy to sort. Just looking forward to it now and hope we get the weather!


----------



## molly85

ohh it's going to be brilliant


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

silb that sounds absolutely fantastic! cant wait to see photos! i was going to ask if you had time for bding lol lol lol lol! 

i know i cant wait either! bet i'll come out team yellow lol! i will be coming straight on here lol we will prob do some shopping (yay!) but dh has a blackberry so can come on here straight away lol!


----------



## luv his face

Wow SLB your wedding plans sound fantastic I can't wait til you have pictures up to see it all come together, and nomore, I'm really looking forward to seeing your post tomorrow :-D


----------



## DaretoDream

no more today is the big day right?!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yes! dh's phone decided not to work at all today, only just got in! we are team pink!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yay for team PINK!!!!! Congratulations x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

thanks mx! so relieved, i was worried about me running around like a complete doufus at work and the health of the baby but she was all fine! looks like my ds lol 

how is everyone else today!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: for Team :pink: NOMORE!


----------



## luv his face

YAY congrats on the little girl!


----------



## slb80

Nomore congratulations to you, your DH and DS so excited for you. Aww a baby girl x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies, hope you are all ok!

I got a smiley face this morning && a PEAK on my CBFM!!! :happydance: we BDed last night but we have been NTNP this cycle but this morning i had the real urge to go POAS! So glad i did. I dont normally O untill CD20/21 and today is CD16 :happydance:
we are going to get in all the BDing in we possible can for the next few days :D


----------



## molly85

Heheh MissZoie hunches are the best thing hugs


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Now all we need is DFs lazy sperm to wake up and get a swim on :haha:


----------



## molly85

next time give his balls a slap get them wide awake lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive hid all his jean!! :haha: now he has no choice but to wear loose shorts all weekend!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

its hot anyway he shouldnt need jeans lol!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

He live in his jeans!! Never takes them off :haha: When we went on holiday to the Dominican Republic he packed his own suit case and when we got their all he had packed were 8 pairs of jeans & 1 pair of swimming shorts :dohh: we were there for two weeks so i had to go buy him some more stuff!! Silly man!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha typical man lol! love the slap his balls idea! very funny image lol!


----------



## molly85

got to take teh matter in hand. Oh matts as bad with jeans you have to prise them from him. I thought he had smelly feet the other day then realised it was the fact he had been wearing the same jeans for 2 weeks and had some how smugled them past me. grrrr you can imagine my reaction


----------



## slb80

Devastated. My PCT isn't funding ivf at all. So thats it! I will never be a mummy I just don't think we will find enough money for 3 tries. words can not describe how devastated I feel right now.


----------



## molly85

What Slb when did that happen? I thought had cleared it because it was male factor or something?


----------



## slb80

Been to see the ivf consultant and the pct have changed everything. They are no longer funding any ivf in our area!


----------



## PeanutBean

slb that's awful news but remember cuts and governments don't last forever. A year or two and things will be back on track. Maybe it's even something to relocate for? I'm really sorry. :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh no slb :hug:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh silb i do not know what to say i am absolutely devasted for you! hun i am so so sorry :( x x x x x x x x

keep your chin up hun i really do think you will be a mummy one day i really really do, everytime you have had a set back i am so shocked by it because i just feel it is meant to happen for you!

have they even given any tips for things your dh can do to help his spermies?


----------



## slb80

Nope! they want me to have a blood test to see if I have enough eggs in reserve to proceed with ivf should the pct change there mind. We go back on the 11th July to get the result and I hope she will talk to df then. He has had 2 SA the first had 4million but non of those were living, the 2nd had 2million but there were some live ones in there. It doesn't look likely that we will conceve naturally. I have been crying all afternoon, I can feel myself starting again now. I just don't know what is next for us. It breaks my heart to think we may never be parents. I have even had a little look into adoption but because DF could one day need an organ transplant means we will be very unlikey to be accepted for that. I know we have each other and that should be enough, but we want a family so bad. 

I so wish my DF was at home right now, why did he have to be working away today, I can't even speak to him until later on. I feel like I am breaking inside :cry:


----------



## luv his face

have you tried having your oh take vitamin C every day? this is supposed to help


----------



## slb80

Luvhis face he takes a load of vitamins so hopefully they will help. Peanut the consultant was telling me about a meeting she went to with my pct to put across the importance of fertility treatment, I have found the report online. It says it is suspended until 2012 with a view to completely stop it with no ffurther reviews after that. They will be the only pct to completely stop fertility treatment permanently. I looked at the pct of our local areas to see about re location and they are all in a very unstable position about fertility funding. 
We just have to pray fora miracle x


----------



## PeanutBean

I maintain that nothing's forever. Managers change, funding changes, I don't believe anything is fixed more than three years at most. There would be uproar if ivf were to be unavailable permanently for a single pct. In fact there SHOULD be uproar and when you have a bit more energy and feel a little less raw you should start a campaign to your mp, the head of the trust, the papers etc. Anyone you can think of. Nothing like bad publicity to change minds. Besides all of which, if Lansley gets his way there will be no pcts so everything will change.

It's also worth pursuing through the other local hospitals under different trusts, we're supposed to be able to choose after all. I know I can go to a different hospital near me and that's a different trust.

Keep the faith. I am sure things will change, awful as the wait will be for you. :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i agree silb have faith i am sure something will turn up! is you dh back today?

that sucks about the adoption, can you guys afford a loan for private treatment or that completely out of the question?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh Slb :hugs: im so sorry :hugs:

This does not mean its the end for you and you wont be a mummy, have you thought about egg sharing? you can do that at a private fertility clinic and the cost of IVF would reduce ALOT i know CARE fertility do it and they have a centre in manchester. I dont know how much it is with the egg share but it is worth giving them a ring and i think that they do open evenings sometimes. "Egg Sharing reduces the cost of an IVF cycle to around £640. At CARE Manchester we have been running a highly successful egg sharing programme for many years, achieving excellent pregnancy rates" that was taken from their website.

Also have you thought about sperm donation? How do you think your OH would feel about that?. If my DFs Varicocele embolization doesnt work we are going to use a donor.

https://www.carefertility.com/loc-manchester/care-fertility-sc0/page-care-fertility/

Im here for you if you need to talk hunni :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wow £640 a cycle! thats not too bad! what does that invlove? basically donating your eggs to others as well as for you to use? sorry i am totally clueless about all things ivf


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yeh, Women that want to go though IVF but dont have any viable eggs, they use donor eggs :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey thats sounds like a possibility :) I would certainly look more into it :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha what a great way to encourage more egg donation! is that something you have looked into mx? i mean 640 isnt pocket money but alot better than i thought it would potentially cost!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I dont think i am stong enough to go though it :( I wouldnt be able to inject myself


----------



## slb80

Will be looking into egg sharing, it has crossed my mind and have started to look into it. At CARE Manchester it is an extra £1000 for the icsi that we will need plus you have to add on the sedative for egg ccollection ect, and all you appointments and consultation fees. It works out about £2500 instead of around £6000. There is a lot to think about though, you have to split your eggs in half so if there are only 4 eggs in the cycle you only keep 2 and your reducing the chances of fertilised eggs. Also have to thing about how I would feel if my attempts were not successful but the donor was, esp as the child born through your egg is legally aloud to know who you are when they are 18. 

As for sperm donation we haven't spoken about that yet but it is a possibility. 
We wouldn't get a loan. It would be different if it was 100% guaranteed that we would be sucsessful but if it failed it would bring back the pain every month it came out of the bank.


----------



## gilz82

Oh mz hon trust me if you put your mind to it you'd cope with it. 

I'm super needle phobic and I had to inject from 8 weeks pregnant all the way through. Hated every second of it but I knew I was doing it for my baby so I just had to cope with it. You would do the same knowing that injecting would enable you to get the baby you want so much :hugs:

I still hate needles as it happens. Infect when the put the drip in my arm just before my c section I had a panic attack and hyperventilated.


----------



## slb80

Will be looking into egg sharing, it has crossed my mind and have started to look into it. At CARE Manchester it is an extra £1000 for the icsi that we will need plus you have to add on the sedative for egg ccollection ect, and all you appointments and consultation fees. It works out about £2500 instead of around £6000. There is a lot to think about though, you have to split your eggs in half so if there are only 4 eggs in the cycle you only keep 2 and your reducing the chances of fertilised eggs. Also have to thing about how I would feel if my attempts were not successful but the donor was, esp as the child born through your egg is legally aloud to know who you are when they are 18. 

As for sperm donation we haven't spoken about that yet but it is a possibility. 
We wouldn't get a loan. It would be different if it was 100% guaranteed that we would be sucsessful but if it failed it would bring back the pain every month it came out of the bank.


----------



## slb80

How odd, a double post! I hate injections but I will do it to have our baby! 

Glitz congratulations on the birth of Noah x


----------



## gilz82

Thanks slb hon :hugs: sorry things are so rough for you just now. I really hope you either find another hospital that can give you treatment or find a suitable alternative.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

see thats what i was thinking all those ethical things like will you get a knock on the door in 18years time, thats prob why there is such a massive discount for the donor wow though 2500 would be somewhat manageable! certainly a discussion to have


----------



## slb80

We have a lot to talk about tonight when df comes home. Will call care manchester and see if they can send us some info.


----------



## slb80

On a brighter note, I have had the call to tell me my dress is ready. Going Sunday to try in on and see if any adjustments need doing


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Dont make no rash decisions slb hon take your time you have a few options :hugs:

Great news about your dress :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

bet you cant wait to see it! you are going to look so stunning! hows all your running going?


----------



## slb80

Won't be rushing into anything madly, got a few options for us to think about


----------



## DaretoDream

glad your dress is done hun :) So sorry about the news though with baby wise. :hugs: but you still have options, just don't give up on your dream.


----------



## slb80

I have forgotten what it looks like so can't wait to see it again lol! The running is going ok, trying to get out 3x a week and doing at least 4 miles each time. I am cycling the mile and a half to work everyday, and trying to cycle the 4 miles to the farm and back 2 x a week. I don't feel like I have dropped one bit of weight but am toning up now. 

My head is swimming with pound signs and options right now, just can't wait for df to get home so we can talk


----------



## molly85

Yay on dress.

On teh donation front I wouldn't worry to much on a child coming to look for you in 18 years some kids do some kids don't. Some parents don't even tell their children they are adopted/ donated. And you will get your baby and if it's the only baby you can afford to makein such away they may not be an only child. (bit weird that one). 

I can'rt wait to see these wedding pics


----------



## slb80

We have been looking into the egg share schemes run localy to us, one clinic does it for about £2500 because they charge you an extra £1000 for the icsi treatment , another clinic charges £904.50 for everything for the first cycle as it includes screaning tests and £500 for each cycle there after. We are going to take our time to think about our options and decide what we want to do after the wedding. We still need to put some money aside as we dont want to put the cost on a credit card, but I do feel we have options now.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thats great slb.....sounds like a really good plan :hug:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh silb that sounds like a fab plan! i am so glad you now feel like you have options to progress with everything now as well when a door closes a window opens and all that! and the amount of the second place sounds really acessible as well!

how many weeks until the wedding? are you in full bridezilla mode lol


----------



## slb80

Ha ha strangely I am not nomore! It is 9 weeks tomorrow. The mil is getting worried that I am so relaxed that I will forget things. The only thing that is bothering me is I have hardly any rsvps and I need to know howmany and who will be there because I am doing personalised picnic boxes. Humm starting to think I need to chaise people. We still haven't chosen our music and we need to discuss that by the first week of may lol, but it will get done! and what doesn't, well it isn't the end of the world. 

Hopefully with the egg share scheme we can will have the money to start treatment september time but will get the ball rolling before that. I want to do the triathalon I am training for now, But if the money comes up sooner we will just go for it right away, at least this way we can give it a fair shot.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw silb thats really soon! yay!

oh people NEVER rsvp! we had like 3 people rsvp, the really REALLY irritating thing is when people say they are coming and then just do not show up until they fancy - i had a grandmother no show because she was getting carpets fitted - nice - and a cousin who was definately definately coming for the reception for food turned up at 10pm other than that it was a case of calling round! people are silly!


----------



## PeanutBean

We were annoyed by no-shows too. We had a fairly small limit to numbers at the venue so had to be selective in invites putting some noses out of joint and also put on a coach from Newcastle to Scottish Borders and still some didn't turn up in the end. We had loads of other people we could've invited had we known.


----------



## slb80

I am going to be chasing numbers now, just want a simple yes or no! Flippin guests, who needs em


----------



## molly85

Send them a bill for any food not eatten


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha well my dh's strange cousin told us yes all four of our kids are coming and then on the day said sorry they went to a friends to playthat was £100 my cousincost me £65 and same with the grandparent we only had a budget of £5000 so £230 could have bought alot more! i could have actually bought my sisters bridesmaid stuff instead of her choosing a dress i didnt like or could have had a luxury suite for our wedding night but NOOOOOOOOO you just wanted to mess us around! honestly defo call round especially as if a couple of people dont turn up you will be thinking idiot that could have been icsi money - just say no pressure we have had a few people say it is too short notice so please be honest (even thought its a lie lol) you may get some honest no's -


----------



## slb80

Will deffo do that! Well I am going to try on/pick up my dress tomorrow! eekk so excited yet scared, what if I don't like it? I would put a pic up for you lovely ladies but unless I can text it to my post I won't ba able to, I can't risk putting it on the pc for df to find! We are also going to the venue tomorrow afternoon to work out tables, music arrangements ect. It is all starting to feel real now! Monday I am getting decorations ordered/made and starting the food list. I am finally getting excited, I am guessing this is one thing I can be in control of now and if I throw myself into the wedding now the other stuff will come around so quickly! 

How is everyone?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

you defo are in control silb! you tell em! lol

Oh silb i am sure you are going to LOVE your dress and with all that running you are going to just glow in it! 

i tell you what it didnt seem real to me until i was walking towards dh and i suddenly thought jesus christ what the feck am i doing! this is serious! omg!

i'll post a pic of the first 30seconds of the ceremony, i am literally trying to stop my lips from quivering out of sheer fear lol lol lol dont get me wrong i would never have gone back lol it just felt like someone had picked me up out the street plonked me at the wedding and said this is your wedding, it all felt incredibly surreal before that! i organised the whole thing online as well so even the organisation seemed unreal lol lol lol

i'll try and post the pic in a bit lol


----------



## slb80

Will look forward to it :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha wouldnt let me do it dunno why probably me being totally blonde, i'll pop it up when you are least expecting it lol may be too big it is super duper high def - which just puts in great detail the silly face i am pulling

dont know what is wrong with me everything seems to be out to get me! what with bashing into tables, walls, doors and generally being my clumsey self resulting in masses of bruises ready for summer i have now got a black foot. i was stood next to draining our board last night and a plate jumped off and landed right on my foot! when the old restaurant closed down it was everyone for themselves and we were able to take some really heavy industry weight blinking heavy plates, yes ladies for me it wasnt a nice side plate or even a bowl! it was one of those plates . . . . so not impressed with myself grrrr

how is everyone else doing today?


----------



## slb80

Oh no, not a good look nomore! I am a real clutz and am always covered in bruises, and have no idea how I get them. 

I am so nervous about going to see my dress today, what if I hate it? I don't have the time to get another one. 
I am very emotional at the moment the smallest thing is causing me to cry my eyes out. I went mad at df for spending £100 on clothes yesterday. Yes he needs summer work shirts but I am being totally unreasonable. Then to top it of my poor little dog had another mini stroke last night. This was a tiny one, the week before she had a big one and I spent all night holding her keeping her warm waiting for her to slip away but she didn't and is fighting back. Infact you wouldn't even know she has had a stroke now but it breaks my heart because I know she hasn't got long left with me and that breaks my heats as she is my baby x


----------



## slb80

Here it is!! 

What do you think? It is a little crumpled at the moment but hopefully with some steam it should drop out, What do you think of the colour detail?? I am not 100% sure on this and thinking of asking her to change it to ivory to match the dress?My mum loves the colour detail!



https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/IMG011.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/IMG001.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/IMG003-1.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/IMG006.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/IMG015.jpg


----------



## gilz82

Aw slb hon you look fantastic :hugs: I like the colour detail it's a nice touch but really subtle :thumbup:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw silb it is absolutely stunning!!! you look absolutely gorgeous! see i like the colour detail but it would look just as good with it matching the dress but at the same time i think it is really beautiful WITH it argh so hard!!! i would say if you keep it like that it is absolutely stunning and creates an extra bit of detail, if you change it then you will be nipped in with people not noticing the extra detail! 

totally useless arent i! lol! i think as long as it matches all hyour colour schemes then i would honestly leave it as it is lol

oh your poor doggy! poor thing! xkx


----------



## slb80

See this is the thing, my bm didn't like or suit the colour so we changed it to a merlot/wine colour. So I don't know what to do, my mum thinks that if i loose the colour i will loose the effect of it giving me a waist(I do not have one at all) Oh I don't know, I can see myself thinking about this all the time now, another thing to clutter my brain lol.


----------



## luv his face

wow silb what a beautiful wedding dress!! and you make it look so much more amazing!


On this side.. I just took an IC HPT and got a very faint second line.. which I haven't ever gotten with those so fx.


----------



## PeanutBean

That's lovely! I like the colour too but if it doesn't match your scheme now I can see why you'd not be sure. I don't think you could put red in its place! But it does look lovely...


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hmmmm i was thinking maybe put the red colour on there but the lace looks so delicate and red is dramatic .. ok i'll stick my neck out here it is lovely but get it changed, i would ask her to show you what it would look like with both options ie get her to tie a matching sample and a red sample and see which looks best, if the red looks really good - especially if you are having red flowers then it might actually tie everything nicely and give you the colourful detail too!


----------



## DaretoDream

holy crap are you thin!!! look how tiny you are!!! Love the dress and the little ribbon- but ADORE the back!!!! it's gorgeous hun!


----------



## slb80

Thank you ladies, I am going to have a chat with the lady who made the dress next week(she is on holiday from today) and see if she will make up an ivory bow. I think the red will be too much. I can decide then when I see it. Going to put my bm dresses next to it an see if the colours look ok together. If it looks fine then I will keep it. Will just see what the new bow looks like.

Luv his face, congrats of your bfp hun xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely dress slb its gorgeous and you look fab :)

Congrats on your :bfp: Luv his face :happydance:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

good plan silb! it is one of those things that you just need to compare lol

luvhf have you taken another one this morning? got my fingers crossed for you! xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

Sorry luv his face- congrats on that bfp!!!! how great!!!! 


I don't know slb if i'd do the ivory bow - why not like a light shade of whatever your bridesmaids dresses are? I think the ivory would blend to much with the dress? just thinking out loud!! You do what you want. :)


----------



## luv his face

i think that dress will look great with a red.. and maybe a red rose in your bouquet would be beautiful.. I'm sure the way your putting it together will be just amazing. 

I used IC hpt and got a vvvfaint line which I have never gotten on the IC's so I told my friend we had to go get a better test.. Went to the store and got the 2 pack of FRER and both of them came up extrememely positive, really dark line for only 11 dpo


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: another grad :happydance:


----------



## luv his face

I'm so shocked as I didn't think it would happen this month. I got a uterus massage the day I ovulated and I think that had a lot to do with me getting that BFP. We only DTD 1 day in my fertile period and that was the day of ovulation and my uterus massage, so I think that is the only reason i got this BFP, I wasnt even testing early on. I was so sure I was out.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

it only takes the once hon :winkwink: we only had :sex: the once the cycle we concieved Charlie sadly the cycle before we m/c and :sex: wasnt on my mind...we went to a friends garden party had a few drinks then :sex: and well Charlie is all but here 

Lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh congratulations luvhf!!! that is absolutely fantastic news! well done you!

the month i got mine i was so sure i was out i was already planning what i was going to do the next month, all the other months i had planned bd so much that month we dtd twice 4 days apart lol 

congratulations hun!

yeah you're right about red, i think with the dresses which have red ribbon on it they tend to have red ribbon detail at the top as well as the middle and through the lace up back too!


----------



## PeanutBean

Congrats luvhf!!


----------



## molly85

yay a new grad and a beautiful dresss, now you wouldn't want toruin that with 1st tri baby bloat


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

how is everyone doing today ladies? xkx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies, my internet has been down so i havent been on much lately!

If i havent said already, Congratulations Luvhisface!!

Not long to go now MADLY!!!! Cant wait to be reading your birth story

Im on CD2 i really hate being on AF it makes me feel totally miserable in everyway!. On the bright side DF has got his appointment through for a sergical consult to get his Varicocele fixed, The letter said to bring an over night bag because they may keep him in that night and do it the morning after :happydance: His appointment it Thursday the 28th! So Pleased that it has been put through so quickly for once i have something good to say about the NHS!. Hopefully this will me my last AF in a while! Wish us luck ladies, we need all the luck we can get right now! xxxx


----------



## molly85

ood luck zoie and ouch to your OH though the surgery sounds good his poor balls are going to be black and blue if it's thesame op they do on leg veins so you might get another AF purley coz they are recovering ready fo action lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Its only a key whole surgery :) he will be fine :haha: Easy for me to say i know but hes a big boy i know he can handle it lol.
The physical recovery time is only a couple of days if that and most people conceive between 1-3 months after surgery
We will see :) I just dont want to imagain another AF it makes me so depressed lol


----------



## molly85

i only meant allowing for bruised balls lol
thats the only AF allowed, I can't rememebr if you have other issue or just balls. 
Oh dear balls on the brain, i could still imagine after keyhole they be bruised as they are when a bloke gets the snip


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:happydance: MissZoie so pleased your OH got his appointment through ..... some of us grads are almost ready to pop making space for new ones :winkwink: I`m routing for you :kiss:


----------



## luv his face

TY and Zoie I'm rooting for you and OH to have a speedy recovery and you get back on the ttc boat!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yay for the appointment!!!!! ha ha love it-he WILL be ready lol lol lol i love the new found PMA hun, so fantastic!!!! xkx


----------



## slb80

So glad his appointment is through misszoie. I am glad one of is has loads of pma at the moment. Good luck with it hun x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies! :D How are you all today?

We got back from his appointment and the radiologist has agreed to do the Embolization! :happydance: :happydance: We are so pleased he doesnt have to have the other option which looks like this

Spoiler
https://www.keepingyouwell.com/desktopmodules/documentlibrary/popup.aspx?id=3291

He is having the much nicer Embolization which is pretty much just a big needle lol


Spoiler
https://journals.prous.com/journals/dot/20023801/html/dt380059/images/Chan_f3.jpg

So it shouldnt hinder out baby making at all! and should be ready for my next cycle! :happydance:

One little downer though lol they were suppose to be doing it tomorrow but because of the stupid royal wedding (which i am totally sick to death of hearing about) and its now a bank holiday! Grr how dare they get married on the day my df wanted to get his balls fixed :haha:

oh well we are ever so happy about it! :)

slb, sorry things havent worked out for you YET i have faith that everything happens for a reason. If we were to have fallen pregnant when we first start trying to conceive i dont think we would have been the best parents we could have been now i feel is the perfect time for us everything seems to be falling into place nicely, i hope it does for you very very soon :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## molly85

excellent zoie. poor nuts.
we are trying to make grad space


----------



## DaretoDream

miss zoie that's great news! hope all is well here with you ladies.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks :) Cant wait for it to be done :)xxxxxxxx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

he he bet you cant wait for it to be done!!! lol 

those pictures .. . . . . . ouch! my phantom balls really hurt looking at those lol lol lol


----------



## slb80

Eekkk 6 weeks today and I will be getting married! So excited, but so scared, all eyes on me scares me to death! I just hope it all goes to plan.

8 weeks until I will find out if egg share will be an option for us! I am keeping everything crossed that my egg reserves are good. I went for a smear yesterday so everything is up to date for when we hopefully get the nod. 

The girl I work with confided in me the other day that af was late. I took her to mine and gave her a test and she got a bfp. She is all over the place and her df even asked if she had been with someone else. He had an op as a child and was told he would probably be infertile. She feels she is too young for a baby but is worried if she aborts the pregnancy it will be there only chance. She is all over the place at the moment. I couldn't help but think is that the only bfp my bathroom will ever see? I feel for her in this


----------



## slb80

Whoops posted early!

I feel for her in this but I can't help but feel envious. Why can't it happen for us :( So bad of me to think like that.


----------



## molly85

shows it can happen though hun. ohhh wedding!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

That must have been really hard for you slb! :hugs: It isnt bad of you to think 'Why not me!' I would be thinking the exact same thing if i were in your situation. You are a good friend to her helping her through this. Does she know what you are going through? x


----------



## slb80

Yes she knows we need ivf and she knows the nhs isn't funding us. She keeps saying she feels guilty because she doesn't want the baby and there are people who do want children and can't. I have just told her to not think about that, it is her life and if she isn't ready she isn't ready and in no way should she feel guilty. She has told me she is going to have a termination and I told her I will be there and support and help her in any way I can. 

Miss zoie have your df had an appointment yet? or the op? how are things for you? xx


----------



## molly85

wwww slb your a brave lady but guess it would be hard to see someone carry an unwanted baby


----------



## slb80

Oh Molly it is, my sister is 24weeks pregnant at the moment and she doesnt want the baby, I find that so hard :(


----------



## molly85

no chanse she will give it to you? iknow not the same but you would prob love it as much and it would be wanted


----------



## slb80

No, she has only kept it because her df has no children and he wants it. She makes me so bad because she abuses her body so much, she doesn't eat, she smokes. She is just dreadful. Her eldest who is 11 has asked if he can move in with my mum because she doesn't give them the time of day. Such a shame :( breaks my heart.


----------



## molly85

aww poor kids. at least the daddy will want it. all ways an option he can care for it


----------



## slb80

I am hoping that she will change her mind when she meets the baby.


----------



## molly85

hope so. hugs


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I admire your courage slb! such a hard thing to support someone in never mind when you want to be in the situation so badly yourself. you are one stronge lady i dont think i would have been able to hold it together like you have good for you!

We are still waiting on the letter with the opp date it seems to be taking for ever but we had the pre sergical consult thingy and we are all set to go and we going to opp we wanted :) looking forward to being about to try and not feel like i am just waisting my energy iykwim. My sex drive has been out the window just recently! Sex feels pointless right now. Im sure that will all change when he has the op

Hope everyone is ok!

MADLY Have you popped yet!????


----------



## xMissxZoiex

After posting that question to MADLY i went back a few pages to see her ticker saying her Little boy Charlie is 5 days old! Congratulations to you and all your family hunni!!! Im going to search bnb for posts from you :haha: xxxxx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

sorry i have been M.I.A for a while so busy working almost full time hours so is dh BUT we are moving next week and the only one who has anytime to pack the entire house, paint it, real seal the windows, paint all the doors and scrub carpets etc etc is me! we rent this place so the £13 i spent on gloss paint would be like 250 quid worth of the landlord repainting all our bumps and scrapes, cant afford to lose a penny on this place so muggins is doing everything 

i have completely burnt myself out i dont have energy to do anythign tonight plus have work again tomorrow! cant wait to fast forward 3 weeks for it all to be over and done with on both ends!

silb you honestly are such a wonderful woman! i would have flushed her down the toilet with the bfo lol you have such a healthy and wise head on your shoulders! it is absolutely true other peoples fertility has absolutely no affect on your own and at least in some way her story can inspire you in that her dh had sperm issues, it just sucks that she so obviously doesnt want her baby . . . 

your sister just needs a slap, an 11 year old saying they dont want to live with their mum any more! gosh! eeek 6 weeks to go!!!!!!


----------



## slb80

I am shocked at how well I have handled it all, she has felt she needed me there for her so what can I do but be there for her. 

As for my nephew it breaks my heart, I have made moves for him to come and live with us many times over the last 5 or 6 years as he has always been troubled. He saw his mym in a very abusive relationship and it has scared him deeply. She is no longer with his farther but he has been left very troubled by it, all I can do is be there for him when he needs us. He stays a lot at the weekend. I have started teaching him to ride my horse too, he seems to open up when he is riding! 

I know 6 weeks. I am just praying the weather is good. I would so love to use the summer house and outdoor option for the wedding :) I can't belive you are 24 weeks already! how time flies!!


----------



## molly85

SLB bit of info for your nephew we found out to late for me.

Family fostering is available where they will grant a sort of gardianship to a family memberand pay benefits for the child to them if he needs more 1:1 imput and the move is in his best intrest


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Just popping by and catching up .....been MIA for a few days :winkwink: Charlie is now 6days old :wacko:

slb your such good friend and sister :hugs: cant believe only 6 wks to go :happydance:

misszoie how are you?


----------



## slb80

Madly a huge congrats to you df and ds on the birth of Charlie :) xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey Madly, Im doing good just getting really impatient waiting for DFs Opp i though we would have had an appointment date through by now.


----------



## Shey

Madly he is adorable!


----------



## DaretoDream

oh madly i missed everything! what a handsome man!


----------



## Shey

Dare how are you doing mami?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Whos next to pop then? Molly?


----------



## molly85

yup. going in wednesday if not before


----------



## slb80

well af finally arrived over the weekend and I have been to st marys today for my CD 3 tests, I am now terified that my results will be so bad that ivf won't even be an option, let alone egg share!!

I came away feeling very emotional, the worst I have felt for a while, I was sat in the blood room with people discussing bounty packs and due dates, and everywhere I went there were bumps:cry: Keeping my fingers crossed now for good results x

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## DaretoDream

:hugs: slb :hugs:


Shey- thanks hun i'm doing very well thanks- only 12 weeks left!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hug: slb


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw silb you have been through so much in the last few days though surrounded by pregnant women and to be honest you have dealt with it way too well! its about time you let yourself feel sad and upset for yourself. if you are anything like me the majority of the time its complete denial then every now and then bam hits you

you are more than allowed a cry and ice cream day! 

moving house tomorrow honestly so peed off about it the more time i spend looking at the "new" place the more i just want to cry. we are moving above a pub its a live in place going to save us a fortune BUT gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! yesterday we went with my mum to show her and i was feeling positive . . . until we walked in to the flat and i said you got a telly on in here . . .nope it was people talking downstairs i could hear the actual conversation!!! im going to invest in a series of classical music cds to just play as background music to drown it out and hopefully (as research suggests) the baby and leo will turn out to be maths wizards with all the classical going on .. . . this is going to be a hard thing to live with! gah


----------



## slb80

I have had the worst weekend of my life so far. My beautiful little dog had to be put to sleep and it has torn me apart. She chose me at just a few weeks old in what was a very dark time for me and has been with me through everything since. She was the one there comforting me throughout everything. She always knew when I was sad and gave me a cuddle and now she is gone. She went everywhere with me, even to work! She has had a heart problem for a few years and the last 6 months she has had to stop having walks and to take it easy but you wouldn't know she was ill to look at her, but Saturday morning she took a very bad turn and her heart started to fail, my poor lady was struggling to breathe and started to cough up some blood. I rushed her to the vets but the vet hadn't arrived so the nurse put her on oxygen, I sat with her holding the oxygen and she settled for the first time, I could see she was fading, when the vet came I knew there was nothing that could be done, I had to let her suffering end. I am so heart broken, I am wondering about the house looking for something feeling lost but I know it is my princess I am looking for. I can't stop crying. 
I am sorry ladies, I just needed to write all this down as it is all swimming about it my head. 

Sleep well my princess, I will love you forever xxxx


----------



## slb80

I have had the worst weekend of my life so far. My beautiful little dog had to be put to sleep and it has torn me apart. She chose me at just a few weeks old in what was a very dark time for me and has been with me through everything since. She was the one there comforting me throughout everything. She always knew when I was sad and gave me a cuddle and now she is gone. She went everywhere with me, even to work! She has had a heart problem for a few years and the last 6 months she has had to stop having walks and to take it easy but you wouldn't know she was ill to look at her, but Saturday morning she took a very bad turn and her heart started to fail, my poor lady was struggling to breathe and started to cough up some blood. I rushed her to the vets but the vet hadn't arrived so the nurse put her on oxygen, I sat with her holding the oxygen and she settled for the first time, I could see she was fading, when the vet came I knew there was nothing that could be done, I had to let her suffering end. I am so heart broken, I am wondering about the house looking for something feeling lost but I know it is my princess I am looking for. I can't stop crying. 
I am sorry ladies, I just needed to write all this down as it is all swimming about it my head. 

Sleep well my princess, I will love you forever xxxx


----------



## mamadonna

just wanted to say sorry hun i kno how it feels i had to do the same with a dog i had and it was heartbreaking :hugs:


----------



## molly85

oh slb massive hugs. i remember this feeling it's hideous. i always say find another lovely doggy to fill your life as soon as you are ready unless she was makingway in your life for a 2 legged bundle of joy?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hug: so sorry slb hon ..... I am praying Molly is right and that your doggy is making way in your life :winkwink:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Just wanted to say congratulations to Molly :) She is beautiful!

Born on my dads birthday lol xxxx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Aw silb that is so sad hun i am so sorry you poor thing, sorry havent been on here moved house (to the worlds loudest pub with just plaster board floors NOT happy) and only got internet back half an hour ago! first stop!

aw silb i can well imagine it is just like losing a family member but in a way more so as she was literally always with you poor little babe! 

sending you massive hugs, you are going through so much darling things have got to start looking up for you soon xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

SLB- i'm so sorry i'm late on hearing the news, and saying how sorry i am. I am so glad you were there for her in the end- and that you were strong enough to make that decision. Being a vet tech i see things like this all the time- i'm sorry to say- but, it never ever gets easier. I hope they were kind to you in your time of need, and gave you and your baby all you needed to help you through the process. No matter how prepared we are, we are never EVER truly ready for something like that. I'm here if you need to talk ok? My heart goes out to you during this difficult time.


----------



## slb80

Thank you ladies for your kind words. I do feel like my heart is broken right now and feel totally lost without my beautiful girl. I know the pain will ease and the tears will dry up but right now they are still in full flow. 
I know i will have a little cry on our wedding day as she was ment to be coming and we were having photos with her our other dog and the horses as to us they are our babies.


----------



## DaretoDream

Slb- remember all the good times and talk about her often, it does help to talk about her and heal yourself that way- never forget your baby. You will heal, but it may take a bit of time. :hugs:


----------



## xLisax

Slb ~ I'm so sorry to hear of your loss :( :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Thinking of you :hugs:

I was just popping in (we have no internet at home atm and its driving me mad not getting on here!!) to update that we found out we are TEAM PINK!! :pink: Very excited!

xx


----------



## molly85

Yay loving the pink


----------



## DaretoDream

congrats on the pink!!!


----------



## Shey

Congrats Molly! she is adorable


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Hello ladies how are we all doing?

any appointments been confirmed yet? xkx 

wedding bells are chiming in very soon!!!!


----------



## molly85

zoie 1st of june black ball day yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

LMAO yes :haha:

We might not need it after all AF is 6 days late. Still testing negative but no sign of AF


----------



## DaretoDream

:) hope everyone is well. I just realized my ticker says 67 days left. that's insane!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh xzx! Got my fingers crossed so tightly!!!


----------



## DaretoDream

zoie when are you testing again?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: Great News Zoie ..... keeping everything crossed for you :winkwink:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies,
So AF is 7 days late and ive had no spotting either.
I went out and got some SD tests and couldnt resist taking one straight away after holding for about an hour lol

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3252/5762111279_9096ae087a.jpg
I think i can see the start of a line but im not sure, Im going to post this in the pregnancy test section aswell :)

Im going to do a superdrug test in the morning if AF hasnt arived by then.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I see it ..... I see it ..... I see it :happydance:

Looks just like mine did :winkwink: keeping everything crossed still :thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you MADLY! :) Love the new user name btw xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon :kiss:

The TTC bit didnt seem appropriate now and BOYS is rather apt :winkwink:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Are you not planning number 3 any time soon then :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

DH wants the snip but me I would TTC again tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awww lol Tell him you need a little girl next to complete the set :haha: My DF wants 4/5 lol he might change his mind once we have 1


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Please can your DF talk with my DH cause I want at least one more :lol: not particularly bothered for a girly though :dohh:


----------



## DaretoDream

Didn't even know you could change user names!!! 

Miss Z- i'm worthless can't tell if i can see it or not, i've always had total line eye. 

Madly- glad that you'd ttc again tomorrow- it's good to hear that!!! After 2 you'd still like another. :) :thumbup: hope i'm like that when this one comes out!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Dare hon :kiss: even with my two crap labours/births it hasnt put me off :) like I say my DH doesnt agree :dohh:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Madly Remind me, How far gone were you when you had your first REALLY positive hpt?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

20dpo :dohh:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I should be 20dpo today

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2511/5764079242_ce33704266.jpg
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3336/5764100404_db2e3f84e6.jpg

They are pretty dark, Im doubt that i am pregnant now, i mean with a test that light this far on its looking less and less likely!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I can def see a line hon :shrug:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Shouldnt it be darker by now tho? This is with me holding for 4 hours aswell.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well mine where still faint on the `line` tests but came up on a cb digi as `pregnant` :shrug:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im going to keep testing anyways, there is always hope while AF stays away


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

There sure is :winkwink:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I did a stupid thing and went to google, i searched for other reasons AF could be late. :/ Now i dont think im pregnant :(


----------



## DaretoDream

MADLYSBOYS said:


> Thanks Dare hon :kiss: even with my two crap labours/births it hasnt put me off :) like I say my DH doesnt agree :dohh:

I think its so great that you still feel that way!!! I haven't had anything horrible happen yet but the birth hasn't gotten here yet... but it's just such a wonderful thing to know that through all you've been through you'd still do it. That gives me hope for so much! I can't even explain what i mean.



xMissxZoiex said:


> I did a stupid thing and went to google, i searched for other reasons AF could be late. :/ Now i dont think im pregnant :(

Ohhh hun i did that once. My FIRST cycle trying i thought i was pg, and af was almost 2 weeks late. Turned out for me it was just stress. :( 

Hun do you chart or anything?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I dont think im under stress. Can you be under stress and not know your stressed lol


----------



## DaretoDream

I don't know? lol that's just what mine was!!! :) Doesn't mean it's yours :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yeh im just trying to look into every option, i start to feel myself getting excited then i need to slap myself that it isnt real / Real YET :) xx


----------



## molly85

zoie what ever happens i would still go ahead with black ball day


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh yes we are deffintly going ahead with that no matter what :) x


----------



## luv his face

I swear I could see something Zoie, but like most of these gals, I have total and complete line eye!


----------



## slb80

Wow misszoie keeping everything crossed this is your bfp hun xx

Less than 3 weeks to go until the wedding. Starting to get excited now :D x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

omg silb that is getting so close!!!! those weeks are going to completely fly past! eeek!!! what did you decide with the bow in the end? my sister got engaged (finally after 9 years!!!!) a couple of months back, she isnt gettting married for 2 years but i figured that would 1 give me enough time to get skinny pants again and 2 give me enough time to find pippa style knock out bridesmaid dress and pay for it lol dont think my sis would want me taking attention away from her like that though lol! doesnt matter i am sure with two children in tow one of them will do SOMETHING to take the look down a peg or two lol lol lol

oh mxzx so excited for your potential bfp and if not your 100% confirmed ball crunching appointment! yesssssssssss


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks girls, i really hope this is it :/ Still no AF

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5302/5768985104_5a72589bc3.jpg

Do you see it lol


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i see something, i see something faint and something that looks pink . . . . .

oh i really really hope this is it for you!!!! xkx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks hun. Still no AF :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I see it too :wohoo: keeping everything crossed still :thumbup:

slb I cant believe your wedding is just weeks away time sure has flown :wacko:


----------



## molly85

come on zoie classic timing if itsa :bfp:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

LOL It would be AMAZING timing

i just took a test now

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2692/5772695273_1569495f69.jpg


----------



## luv his face

I see something on that! But it could be my line eye.. Do they sell FRER where you are?? I used a IC like that and got a tiny itty bitty line which promped me to go get a FRER which showed a true dark BFP. If possible, go get one, they're worth it!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Here is the lightend test. I think you can see it alot more on this one

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5109/5773353722_4a565de6ff.jpg

Yeh they do sell FRERs here im going to wait a little bit though probibly untill all my ICS are gone. Im going to be ringing the doctors tuesday for a blood test x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh my goodness i dont want to jinx anything but thats what mine used to look like. those tests were evil for me because every month i thought i saw a line - i did it just wasnt the right sort lol. when i saw the first pink line it was so different to the others, still incredibly faint but completely different, it felt different too

oh gosh me laydeeeeee fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you no more :) i think my test are getting darker, but its only a tiny tiny bit each day... :( they should be great big lines by now! :(


----------



## molly85

zoie how many dpo are u? don't go much on colour my friend from here peacelove baby had light tests so eventually went to doc after a bit of a bleed she had an emergency scan and its twins so depth of colour doesn't mean a lot. get your bloods done and watch the irony roll in


----------



## DaretoDream

zoie i DEF see a line on that one. You know my ICs were very very light as well. I whipped out a frer that i found in the cabinet- i didn't even know i had it until that morning i tested and it was much darker than the IC. But, a line is a line right? Glad you are going to call the dr and discuss a blood test. :) fx'd for you hun!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

If i ovulated bang on time like i usially do, i should be 23dpo today. I hope the doctors can get me in tomorrow aswell. Would i need to make an appointment with the doctor or nurse??

or should i just ask for a blood test when i ring?


----------



## DaretoDream

zoie- i called once and said i was a week late and they said call back when 2 weeks late and schedule an appt then. I spoke to the nurse at my office. :) Then af showed. :( 


So i would just tell them what is going on and they can schedule it where you need it. :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks dare :)


----------



## slb80

Keeping everything crossed for you misszoie, is that line getting darker yet? X


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i want to know too! you have us all on tenderhooks lol xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

WELL miss z?!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies,

DF has had his Embolisation! :happydance: They were trying a new way of doing the embolisation where they when through his right arm!! He had a tube put all the way up his arm down through his chest through the stomach to get to the veins that needed fixing! They didnt even have to go near his testicles :D he never even had to remove his boxer shorts! :D. It was a complete sucess and he is ALREADY home!! The veins that were in his left testicle have completely disappeared!! His has normal balls :haha:

I havent tested today. I went to the doctors yesterday to get a blood test and the doctor said that a urine test is more accurate then blood work!?!?!?!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I pressd send before i finished :haha:

So i gave them a urine sample to send to the labs but it got left ALL day and ALL night and has only just been sent off today!!! I always thought that the hormones slowly start to 'die' as soon as they leave the body????

I just know its going to come back negative because of this reason! I most deffintly will NOT be taking anything to get 'AF' started if i dont have a clear conclusion!


----------



## DaretoDream

you know i had gone to my doctor (before we were trying - a reg doc) and had hurt my neck REAL bad. I needed muscle relaxers and i was LATE for af. Scared late. So they did a urine test then too. I remember asking- and said i took a test at home but i was told doc offices had better tests? They told me - no they are about the same. And that urine test was enough for them. Still didn't take the pills until i got AF a few days later. 

But i've heard lots of ladies saying the blood test was the only thing that would show up for them, the urine didn't work. FX'd that the blood test works!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yeh i hope thats the case for me too, I have to ring up tomorrow to get the results then go back and see the doctor and discuss the results. I am just going to demand a blood test! if they come back negative then we can discuss things further


----------



## DaretoDream

stupid me- I didn't realize they didn't do the blood test at all! Thought they did both on you! Drs. They had done the test right there when I was there. Told me it would take 10 minutes and they'd come in and tell me. 30 minutes later another dr came in and asked me why I was in there. I told her I was told to wait for results- she got them came back said " negative- now go because I need this room'. Never went back!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha got to love doctors havent you i had a similar experience on a telephone consultation for results once before i had even said anything i was asked " who told you to book a telephone appointment!" reception "oh really" yes why "its a waste of time" oh thanks can i have my results please, "everything came back clear" and with that there was just dial tone lol or humpf rather!

oh sounds fabulous mz! even if you are pregnant this time at least you have dh's ball balls sorted out ready for no 2 lol lol lol! so excited for you either way hun fantastic progress for you!

silb is it 2 weeks to go yet!


----------



## slb80

keeping everything crossed for you hun

Almost 2 Weeks!!!! decided to leave the bow as it is :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thats what we thought NOMORE :) we couldnt even imagain going another 3 and half years TTC #2


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

its funny silb after seeing pics of your dress with the bow i started looking around websites for dresses for my sisters wedding (for her not me how bunny boiler would THAT be lol) and loads and loads of them have the same sash in a similar if not identical colour! you must be bang on trend with it! 

mz such a good plan, it obviously wasnt a problem that was going to be sorted out with zinc tablets now was it lol, what a fantastic dh you must have hun to go through that normally its the woman that has to cop all the invasive procedures your dh deserves a big pat on the back! xkx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

He is truely amazing!, I have been very blessed to have him as my soul mate :cloud9:


----------



## DaretoDream

any news today z??


----------



## slb80

Miss zoie the suspense is killing me. Praying this is your bfp xx


----------



## molly85

zoie?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

mz! lol

she is prob out enjoying the sunshine lol lol lol xkx


----------



## slb80

I don't blame her, I would be if I wasn't stuck in work :( on the plus side only in work for 8 more days before the wedding. I am praying this weather holds out! x


----------



## DaretoDream

MISS ZOIE!!!! heeeeeeeeeeellllllooooo!


Whooooo hooooo slb!!! it's getting so close!!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Its supposed to be like this for the whole of june!!!


----------



## slb80

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> Its supposed to be like this for the whole of june!!!


I am praying so hard you are right nomore, I would love the wedding to be outside in the court yard! I is so beautiful! and if it stays like this the rest of the month even better as we are honeymooning in the uk. 

I just want everything done now but can't do anymore until the day before now! All I want is good photos lol, I have got this image in my head of me in my dress riding my horse. Can't wait to do that ha ha .


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:haha: you girls do make me laugh :haha:

Ive been up the hospital all day with DF speaking to his new neurological doctor :)

I called the doctors today and they said the urine came back negative :shrug: Ive got another appointment with the doctor on wednesday. I think she wants to give me something to start AF but there is no way i will be taking anything untill i have had bloods or a scan :/


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

stick to your guns hun! if this has never happened before and you have had faint positives and you have a family history of urines and at home tests not working (thats you right?) then i woudl say you have more than enough reason to not want to take a test at face value


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yeh, there is a history of hpts not working in my family! my mum never found out she pregnant with me untill she was 6 months along, then only found out because they eventually had a scan :| I dont want that to happen to me, i couldnt imagain only having 3 months to prepare for a baby!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

that would be crazy! in a way i only have 3 months to plan fo rthis one because i was working so much before mat leave (yes 3months worth yessss!) that i hadnt done anything! but with that said at least i already had loads of things from ds! 

i cant imagine having to get EVERYTHING in 3 months! that would be crazy xkx


----------



## slb80

A friend of mine didn't know she was pregnant until she went into labor! she was rushed in to have her appendix out and came home with a baby, believe me you would never have known!


----------



## DaretoDream

xMissxZoiex said:


> Yeh, there is a history of hpts not working in my family! my mum never found out she pregnant with me untill she was 6 months along, then only found out because they eventually had a scan :| I dont want that to happen to me, i couldnt imagain only having 3 months to prepare for a baby!

My mom found out she was pregnant with me at 5 months. So i understand what you mean. She found out because she FINALLY took a test- but she hadn't taken anything before that and was kind of getting very light periods. Never checked though. Luckily i haven't had the period thing like she did because that would just be cheap!!! But- really hoping you have your bfp and you just didn't get it on the damn stick. :hugs: 

Proud of you for holding out- don't let them force af on you until you know for sure!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks girls :)

Im going to take another hpt in the morning ive not taken one for a few days now so we will see if there is any difference. if there is a good line or even a line i will take a digi!

Thanks for all your help over the past 16 days girls i dont think i would have been able to stay strong with out all your help and advice x


----------



## DaretoDream

Hoping that the line is darker tomorrow :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw bless you i have my fingers crossed that your line is darker! xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

Morning! Zoie- where's your test this am?! :test:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

omg dare i didnt realise your post was late last night! i though she was testing again tomorrow!!!!

eekk! just been given the gift of time! lol hate waiting for things lol xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

:) hey nomore how you feeling these days?? I still can't believe you are only a month behind me!!!! So exciting!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I forgot to test this morning :dohh: i got up to pee early hours of the morning and didnt remember i needed to test untill i was back in bed lol! I will deffintly 100% test in the morning :haha:


----------



## DaretoDream

zoie you are killing me!!!! Lol!


----------



## slb80

Zoie how did you forget? put the hpt on the loo lid for the morning so you don't forget tomorrow!

Dare and nomore how are you both doing? Nomore are you still going to take that? I went last night with my sister who is about the same stage as you and there were pregnant women everywhere! We were seated mind you!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

im probably not going to go,i have major dizziness issues when i stand too long which is why i went on mat leave so early lol we arent seated, if we were i would defo go but we are not, i'm a gonner as well if it is hot . . .so gutted . . . .

i am so tired, we moved into that flat above dh's pub a few weeks ago, even though i am used to the noise now it is still too loud in the bedroom so have to go to sleep on the sofa if i want to sleep before midnight . .. . last night i fell asleep at around half 11 i thought yesss i am finally getting to sleep before 1am and also yes couple of hours extra sleep, i have been a walkng zombie lately . . . well dh got up early this morning and woke ds up . . . so no extra sleep i fact a lot less than i got even falling asleep at 1am! 

other than that i am feeling alright thank you! excited for wedding pictures lol!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

so i tested this morning and i got the same stupidly faint line that i have been getting for the past 18 days! :|


----------



## molly85

do the digi!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I dont think there is much point lol ive done loads over the past 18 days, dont want to waiste anymore money x


----------



## DaretoDream

slb80 said:


> Dare and nomore how are you both doing? Nomore are you still going to take that? I went last night with my sister who is about the same stage as you and there were pregnant women everywhere! We were seated mind you!

Doing well SLB thanks for asking :) I just noticed i can't walk as far as i'd like- i mean, walking the dog around the block for exercise and i can't go very far because my ligaments start to pull. :( A little annoyed about that.

Are you excited about the wedding?!



xMissxZoiex said:


> so i tested this morning and i got the same stupidly faint line that i have been getting for the past 18 days! :|

:hugs: aw hun, thinking about you.


----------



## slb80

aww nomore sounds like a nightmare for you :( hope you start to settle and get some more sleep soon.

Dare that is the kind of thing that I will find fustrating with me being such an active person!

Getting excited now, just praying for the good weather to come back and running about doing the last few bits. Hardly have a free second at the minute!

misszoie, am sorry you are getting such faint lines, insist on bloods and stick to your guns xx keeping everything crossed this is it for you x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ok girls, so i was sitting doing the ironing with all the windows open having a hot flush LOL and realised i had not had a drink since breakfast so decided to squeeeeeeeze some pee out to take a HPT

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2656/5804918637_5355d91d66.jpg

Is that even possible when my lab test was negative?


----------



## slb80

There is 100% a line there! take it with you to the doctors and request bloods xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I most deffintly will :)


----------



## DaretoDream

i def see it! for real! it's there zoie!!!! you demand some bloods!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im tempted to take a digi but DF thinks i should wait a few days


----------



## DaretoDream

how long?! i need you to test now! hahaha


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I took it earlier :D and the update is in my testing thread! My Avatar should give you a clue to the outcome :haha: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## slb80

OMG I am so bloody thrilled for you hun! Congraulations of your bfp miss zoie! xxxx


----------



## DaretoDream

Zoie!!!! oh my gosh! Oh man i'd call up that freaking doctor who wanted to make AF show up and make sure i let them know they're stupid! Oh my gosh i'd be so mad!!!! Zoie huge congrats to you love! so happy!!!


----------



## gilmore85

congrats zoie! xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Zoie hon I have been watching from afar :winkwink: I do find it difficult to post these days holding a baby :lol: so alot of reading goes on instead :dohh:

I am so bloody thrilled for you :wohoo: :happydance: :dance: see its all about timing and god gives right when things turn a corner ( your DFs op :) ) dont know if you remember but my lab test was negative as well :dohh: sent it in on the Wednesday it was suppose to come back on the Friday but didnt and I couldnt wait over the weekend so I peed on a IC and there was def a line there like yours :) the girls on here persuaded me to pee on my digi and I also got same digi result as you :dohh:


----------



## molly85

there is irony in this pinkclaire had her baby over night and you have slipped into her slot zoie. fingers crossed for the last few mother of all conception months girls


----------



## slb80

Think there is only 2 of us left now. myself and gilmore. Hopefully all the news today on nhs funded ivf and pct not following NICE guidelines will push them into reinstateing some funding. Af arrived over night :(


----------



## gilmore85

hey slb dont feel too down with af arriving now you could be on your way to a honeymoon baby :winkwink:


----------



## slb80

I hope your right Gilmore, have you had any investigations done yet? X


----------



## gilmore85

yeah hubby has low mobility but the doctors think thats because of the medication he is on and want to do another test when he is off the tablets (due to come off them in two weeks) so fingers crossed for that


----------



## slb80

I am keeping things crossed for you, what meds if you don't mind me asking? My oh is on loads of meds but the hospital are insisting that it isn't his meds x


----------



## DaretoDream

slb i'm sorry hun. I won't disappear though, i'll stay right here with you til you get your bfp. You too gilmore. :) :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

he has been on antidepressants since his mam passed away last year cant remember the exact name of them I'll check when I get home

thanks dare not long for you now!


----------



## molly85

Abti D's can give real issues if he's geting it up in the first place I'm pleased for you. i can never remembe the difference between mobility and motility. slb glad she came now rather than for your wedding if she insists on coming at all.


----------



## gilmore85

molly85 said:


> Abti D's can give real issues if he's geting it up in the first place I'm pleased for you. i can never remembe the difference between mobility and motility. slb glad she came now rather than for your wedding if she insists on coming at all.

i know it was such a relief to him that it didn't affect him like that and he feels much better about everything now so the doctor told him just to finish this perscription and see how he feels


----------



## slb80

See my df is also on them, but they said they shouldn't be causing a problem. He is on them because he has other illnesses that restrict his lifestyle and he find it very hard to cope with. Will ask about that at our next appointment. He is also on steroids and immunosepresives, anybody know anything about them? 

Thanks dare x


----------



## luv his face

Congrats Zoie!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I will still be here Gilmore and slb am not leaving until everyone has graduated :thumbup: may I add I get a feeling its the medication issue for both of you :winkwink:


----------



## molly85

slb you up fudge creek without a paddle with that little combination yet again a miracle getting it up to start the process. steriods do weird things to the body and wth is your doc doing saying just finish the prescription he should be weaned off. Shame Loopy doesn't get in here she would agree. Whats he on andwhat dose? I would def get a 2nd opinion on that he is feeling better coz the meds work just stopping them could be disastrous. Gilmore before he comes off ask to speak to a mental health nurse or psychiatrist to make sure he is getting the correct step down support (I work in mental health as well as having been on Anti d's i was fine for a few weeks PG then with SpD I became a right useless lump so not great going cold turkey)


----------



## slb80

There is no way he would be able to cope without his steroids and immunosupresives,he would be so very ill. he is reducing his anti ds at the moment, We have had advice off 4 different docs and 2 of those have been fs and they all say they shouldn't be causing a problem. He has never had a problem in that department thankfully. I don't know his dose off the top of my head but will find out later when I get back from work. I don't know what we could do if it is his meds as coming off them isn't an option :(


----------



## molly85

slb i was more refuring to glmore and her doc just say don't get a new prescription. all meds have an impact on the body


----------



## slb80

Ah right!


----------



## DaretoDream

steroids are horrible to the body :( I still have tons of hope for you slb and know you will get that bfp somehow!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh my goodness i cant believe i missed it!!!!! lol zoie!!!!!!! that is absolutely amazing!

it brings so much hope to the other ladies here that it can happen after a long time! goodness me remember how you were feeling only a couple of months ago! now look at you you lucky thing!!!!

there are so many success stories amongst couples told they cant conceive naturally and then do! got my fingers crossed for a honeymoon baby for you silb! sucks af is here but at least she will be out the way for the wedding! oh and thats great news that they have been going against nice guidelines as at least now they have to discuss bringing back funding!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you everyone for the congratulations I feel on top of the world right now!! Even if im very gassy :haha:


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow congratulations zoie!! Will you be joining us in the grad thread?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i bet you are! congrats again! xkx


----------



## slb80

Miss zoie, how you feeling? Hope you are keeping well x

A week today! I can't believe by 12 noon a week today I will be getting married to the man of my dreams! I am getting so excited now and even have a few butterflies now! I can't believe how fast the last 6 months have gone! 
Hope your all well ladies xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I feel great, I really want my morning sickness to come :haha: I do feel preg with all the bloat, gas and not being able to see past my boobs but i want to be sick :haha:

Can someone give me the link to the grads? cant find it anywere lol


----------



## molly85

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/397747-mother-all-conception-months-graduates-1709.html


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks Molly x


----------



## DaretoDream

xMissxZoiex said:


> I feel great, I really want my morning sickness to come :haha: I do feel preg with all the bloat, gas and not being able to see past my boobs but i want to be sick :haha:
> 
> Can someone give me the link to the grads? cant find it anywere lol

Why do you WANT to be sick? I was so glad that i didn't have any!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

omg silb! 1 week! how fast has that gone! that is amazing! cant wait to see all the pics! 

i got so fed up with my hair (mid way down my back) and sooooo did not want to go to the hairdressers with my pregnancy dandruff (oh zoie you can totally have my pregnancy dandruff if you like! in fact it is more annoying than hugging the loo for 14 weeks! at least you get sympathy for morning sickness! lol dandruff = eugh!) sooo i chopped my own hair lol lol lol lol i have totally gone off the rails with this pregnancy with my hormones. .. i literally went RIGHT THATS IT! wet my hair and chopped it! somehow i managed to keep it to a sensible length and all one length ready for a proper hairdresser in a couple of months time but aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh! so much better! looks healthier! easier to dry and straighten! yes! finally look less like an guest from jeremy kyle show and more like a human being! yes! lol


----------



## molly85

really u did ur own hair?

i need mine done again thought i had gone into labour when i was due to go at 8 months


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

yeah i was so fed up it looked AWFUL i cant even describe, it was frizzy, dry, knotted in fact more like matted itself within 30mins of combing it was just awful! havent done much to it just chopped it all one length just below my shoulders just means that it only take 30mins to do from wash to straighten as opposed to well over an hour and half which i dont have the time or energy for! honestly i was so embarrassed to go out with it like that i have been wearing hats the majority of the time!

i only wear it up at the moment at the moment so didnt need to look fabulous! it is about 4 inches longer than i want it to be when a professional gets on to it so that plus 3 months and it will be fine! took blinking ages though!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

DaretoDream said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> I feel great, I really want my morning sickness to come :haha: I do feel preg with all the bloat, gas and not being able to see past my boobs but i want to be sick :haha:
> 
> Can someone give me the link to the grads? cant find it anywere lol
> 
> Why do you WANT to be sick? I was so glad that i didn't have any!Click to expand...

Its probibly more that i want some major sign that i have a tiny human growing in me :haha:


----------



## molly85

eww minewas nausea and my pelvis splitting


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:S pelvis splitting sounds painful!


----------



## DaretoDream

I had serious back pain though. I'll take that over morning sickness any day. i HATE throwing up. have you made your first appt with your dr/mw yet? In 4 weeks you can hear a heartbeat- and i bet that'll make it real for you. :)


----------



## molly85

it bloody was. ruined pregnancy for me and we'r gnna do it again i'm almost garunteed to get it again


----------



## DaretoDream

molly- my friend had terrible sickness with her first- a boy- and with her second barely anything- her girl. So hopefully if you do this again- you won't have any!


----------



## luv his face

You may be able to hear the hb earlier, i had a vaginal ultrasound at 6 weeks 0 days and heard the perfect lil heartbeat <3


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha i am opposite to your theory!

boy no symptoms what so ever girl have been so ill! xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

Yeah and girl for me no morning sickness!! :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I guess I totally bust that theory to pieces :rofl: two boys for me no sickness whatsoever with Oliver but plenty with Charlie right up to 18wks :sick: makes me ill just thinking about it :dohh:


----------



## loopylollipop

Congratulations Zoie :thumbup: am so pleased for you xx

Sending lots of baby dust to remaining ttc ladies :dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I havent seen the doctor / midwife about pregnancy yet! my GP has refused to give me a blood test, no blood test = no scan :cry: Because my Urine came back negative a few days before i got my BFP she says that urine was the most accurate! She doesnt think i got my bfp! :( Im going back tomorrow if she doesnt give me a blood test i might have to tell a few lies to the hospital to get a scan or pay for a private scan which is £50.... Im so scared that i dont have a viable pregnancy!


----------



## molly85

early pregnancy unit hun. most gps take hpts try another digi if u get higher numbers all is good


----------



## slb80

Yeah I agree with molly take another didgi. I think your doc is out of order, everyone knows you can have a neg test and a few days later get a pos test! Can you see a different gp? out of order!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Zoie hon the exact same thing happened to me hon which was why it took me so long to get my :bfp: confirmed I dont know if you remember?? Basically at the lab they dip pt in your urine and if it doesnt instantly come up they bin it :dohh: a friend who works in the lab told me this :winkwink: as we know it can take a few mins in early preg for any result to show :thumbup: mine came back neg twice and it still came back neg after the cb digi said `pregnant!` lab testing is crap believe me!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw hun dont panic! i think that some doctors dont want to "waste their time" with all things fertility and make it obvious! go back and demand a blood test! to suggest that a later test with more hcg in your system is less accurate than one taken a few days before with less hcg in your system is total rubbish! i would say that to them as well! 

i swear some docs think we are stupid! i am still fuming that i told my consultant that i wasnt sure i wanted to vbac and was siding for c section but still wrote very keen to vbac all over my notes! honeslty! was i born yesterday?!?! lol


----------



## DaretoDream

yeah i would make sure i let them know i'm not stupid and know that hcg levels increase. make sure you tell them you didn't just do this without any knowledge.

I remember when i told my mw that i had opks so i knew the due date because i knew when i ovulated and so forth and she just stared at me like i was an idiot.


----------



## molly85

i got a note on my notes saying unusual early scan. i thought rude much


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Dare I got the daft look over OPKS too :wacko:


----------



## DaretoDream

yeah what the hell is that about? It's not like it wasn't real because obviously we got pregnant in some part DUE to the damn opks telling us it was time.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I told several people I knew when I OV for sure and that my scan EDD was wrong :thumbup: apparently the scan is never wrong and I must have mistaken OV .... `oh yeah like just for this month I ov at a different time to the previous months and not just that I ov TWO WEEKS later! mmmmmmmmmm I dont think so :dohh: I know Charlie was well over cooked he was so wrinkled and his cord fell off in record time :dohh:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My doctor is still being stubbon so ive booked an early scan for wednesday at 1 so i will have to pay, im so sick of her pretty much calling me a liar, She kept saying its not possible if you did ge a postivie it is a false positive because our tests are the best!.

I will find out on wednesday! But i started spotting this afternoon :cry:


----------



## mamadonna

misszoie when i got my bfp in march i started to bleed a week later so i went to the docs and there test showed up neg so i went away thinking i had mc,1 week later i took another test and it turns out i was still pg.... the docs tests arent very good,have you took another digi yet??


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hon I would say the digi is as accurate as they come and they are not the most sensitive either :) I think this is your :bfp: I got pretty much the same attitude from my Dr about false positives etc etc .... I was always told you dont get any sort of a positive without a bean cooking in their and you got a `pregnant` on a cb digi it sorts of spells it out ... :trouble: your Dr!


----------



## molly85

glad u photo'd ur digis
hope it was a nothing spot for you hun


----------



## slb80

zoie, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that the spoting is nothing.
xxx


----------



## gilmore85

thinking of you zoie!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Spotting has turned to bleeding :cry:


----------



## DaretoDream

MADLYSBOYS said:


> I told several people I knew when I OV for sure and that my scan EDD was wrong :thumbup: apparently the scan is never wrong and I must have mistaken OV .... `oh yeah like just for this month I ov at a different time to the previous months and not just that I ov TWO WEEKS later! mmmmmmmmmm I dont think so :dohh: I know Charlie was well over cooked he was so wrinkled and his cord fell off in record time :dohh:

bleck- my edd should really be august but they said she was measuring a week ahead so they pushed it up- and then said at the second scan she was growing more towards the original date I gave them. :dohh: but they are keeping it July 31st and my belly is measuring along with that. But i can't help thinking about it if they are going to try to force me to get her out sooner if she comes closer to the original date- saying she's too overdue you know? drs.




xMissxZoiex said:


> Spotting has turned to bleeding :cry:

:hugs: hun can you contact another office? Another doctors office? Because normally if you are pg and your dr admits it if you start bleeding they get you in- i had a friend bleed around this time in her cycle- and it had to do with a fibroid - and she still has the baby and is now at 19 weeks. I think you should try to see if you can contact SOMEONE and see if they can do a scan today?!


----------



## slb80

Zoie I am keeping my fingers crossed so hard that the bleeding is nothing to be worried about. Thinking of you hun xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

got my fingers crossed for you zoie that the bleeding is nothing hun xkx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thinking about you too Zoie :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Zoie I hope things get better for you and that everything goes well.


----------



## molly85

oh zoie, did u sayyou had a scan booked today? hope its not bad bleed


----------



## gilmore85

:hugs: zoie x


----------



## DaretoDream

Zoie- hope you are well. Thinking of you! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you for all your support ladies, i lost the baby :cry:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Oh zoie i am so sorry hun. sending you all my love darling really hope you are as ok as you can be and you are looking after each other . . i am devasted for you big hugs xkx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Huge :hug: Zoie hon I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## slb80

Oh Zoie, I am devastated for you hun, I am so so sorry. I wish I could give you a big hug for real right now xxx


----------



## molly85

big hugs zoie, am really sorry


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you for all your support girls it means alot to me x


----------



## mamadonna

so sorry zoie,sending lots of:hugs: ur way


----------



## DaretoDream

oh zoie no!!! That's horrible! I'm so sorry!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## slb80

Just wanted to say ladies I am not sure how much I will get on line now until after the honeymoon so wanted to say have a great week xx


----------



## molly85

Have a great wedding hun


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

slb enjoy your big day hon :kiss:


----------



## gilmore85

so sorry zoie can't even begin to imagine what your going through :hugs:


----------



## gilmore85

slb80 said:


> Just wanted to say ladies I am not sure how much I will get on line now until after the honeymoon so wanted to say have a great week xx

have a great wedding and an amazing honeymoon :winkwink: xx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Have an absolutely amazing day silb so excited for you!

xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

Slb- have a wonderful wedding and honeymoon!!!!


and zoie, more :hugs: to you love


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Have a great wedding slb x


----------



## luv his face

I'm so sorry for your loss Zoie :hugs:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Good evening ladies? How is everyone doing xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

No more- i'm doing ok how about you? I am insanely tired, hips hurt, back hurts, nesting like a fiend which is hard when you feel like crap- so i could be better. Anything new and exciting your way?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

slb will be married by now :wohoo:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yay! Congratulations Mrs slb :haha: xxx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

DaretoDream said:


> No more- i'm doing ok how about you? I am insanely tired, hips hurt, back hurts, nesting like a fiend which is hard when you feel like crap- so i could be better. Anything new and exciting your way?

aw hun snap, insomnia and major pelvis pain here but i am used to no sleep and pain in the butts lol lol lol

my only news really is that i have now demanded a c section because of what happened to me last time and although i have been told to go and see a woman for a final try at convincing me they arent all complete idiots at the hospital (have never met a person who isnt who will be in charge of me . . .) i will not be declined the c section so am finally not crying every night worrying about them fecking up 

i have the urge to nest but the energy to rest . . . that is a defo t shirt slogan if i ever did see one lol

ohhh so excited that silb has gone from miss silb to mrs silb! 

how are you doing zoie hun xkx so glad to see you posting here been thinking about you over the last few days xxkxx big hugs


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

omg zoie just saw your adoption journal!!!! xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

nomore- that sucks that you have the pain too. Walking totally hurts!!! Wishing it would just give me a break. I feel crippled


----------



## xMissxZoiex

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> omg zoie just saw your adoption journal!!!! xkx

:D Its great isnt it!!! :happydance:

The past few weeks have been a complete emotional roller coaster! Going from feeling like my heart has been ripped out, to great joy! its hard to know what to feel. I feel guilty for being happy right now. I should be crying and greaving for my baby :cry: I do feel sad. I am also overwhelmed with happiness for the two babies we are adopting!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

I would say it is probably a lot like the women who miscarry and then get pregnant the next month, i would imagine you dont feel any less sad for the child you have lost but are so incredibly happy about becoming a mummy again

let yourself feel what you are feeling, if one day you feel really sad for the baby you lost allow yourself to feel sad but on those days where you feel so happy for the two children you are adopting then feel happy! 

the boy you are adopting is due at the same time as my girl! bet you they will both be stunners! lol 

so so so happy for you! 

did you find out if you will be fostering first? or will the adoption be fast tracked? oh it is so exciting zoie!


----------



## molly85

ahh zoie it's all for a reason and you get to missout on m/s, swelling, dodgy pelvis, practically being incontinent. What you do get is 2 lots of shopping to do ohhhhh pretty clothes, toy shopping doing a boyand girl rooom. Damn you I am jealous now. And you give to lovely tiny people a brilliant loving home


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I can't wait! :)


----------



## molly85

zoie how do you line your tickers up?


----------



## slb80

Hi Ladies, well I am still on my honeymoon but will be home over the weekend. I can't believe it is all done and dusted and I am now a MRS. Just got all the hassle of changing my name now lol. It was a fab day and I will post a few piccies on Monday. Got an email to say our professional ones are ready too!

So much has happened in here this week. Zoie it is amazing news for you hunni. 2 babies. How fantastic. look forward to following your story.


----------



## DaretoDream

HI slb!!!! hope your wedding was lovely and that your honeymoon will be even better :)


----------



## molly85

oi your meat to be rockingthose bed springs and kitchen cabinets get off bnb


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

ha ha molly lol!!! she is right though you! enjoy the rest of your honeymoon! xkx although will admit to being on tenderhooks awaiting the pics on monday!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

molly85 said:


> zoie how do you line your tickers up?

With the ones you want next to each other dont put any spaces and dont start a new line between the BB codes and then for ones you want under just press the enter to start a new line :)

Hope that made sence :haha:

Is it normal for me to be still spotting??


----------



## molly85

no idea. was it a full on bleed? i missed the full details. one of the other girls sequeenai think bled a lot and shes 30 odd weeks gone


----------



## molly85

i tried that hmmm


----------



## slb80

ha ha Molly, plenty of that went on! 

Well we are home now and I couldn't wait to look at some of my photos and I just had to share them, I am going to say sorry for the overload, had to be strict with myself!!

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/265135_10150209185991975_691521974_7487217_7142144_n.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/P1050393.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/P1050284.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/P1050453.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/P1050411.jpg

Yes we had a trampoline, and yes I did get on it! There will be a picture somewhere but I am yet to see it! 
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/Ben2020Sarah20wedding20047.jpg

Our other special guests!
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/Ben2020Sarah20wedding20079.jpg

This is the puppy DH bought me a couple of weeks before the wedding.https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/Ben2020Sarah20wedding20080.jpg


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh wow slb such gorgeous wedding pictures :) you look fantastic :thumbup: 

Hope you had a good honeymoon :winkwink:


----------



## DaretoDream

omg hun your dress- was simply stunning! you look fab! and i love the horses- and of course the dogs (you have a beagle or a bassett pup? looks big like a bassett) what a lovely wedding!!!!! :)


----------



## slb80

Thanks ladies, Dare she is a beagle


----------



## DaretoDream

i love them both, i have a soft spot for bassetts and beagles- although i would never have one- but i simply ADORE them. Always have. :)


----------



## molly85

Sod dress loving the dogs lol Aww is puppy to fill that small hole?

I really hope you got a honeymoon eggy


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw silb you look absolutely stunning!!!

i absolutely love that shot of your dress drapped over the back of the horse! 

oh and my vote for the best one is the "just married" photo! hilarious and totally different!

congratulations hun looks like an absolutely amazing day!

i didnt realise you had a new puppy! such a cutie pop!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

awwww congrats again slb! You look amazing!!! I LOVE the dress!! & Your pup is adorable :)


----------



## slb80

https://blog.suewestwood-ruttledge.co.uk/2011/06/29/ben-sarahs-wedding-horse-shoot/

Have a look at this blog, there are some of the pro pictures of the wedding


----------



## Shey

aww slb those pics are lovely. you look so pretty!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh my goodness silb they are absolutely stunning!!!! well done you that photographer was a real find! will have to see if she will come this way for my sisters wedding lol lol lol! doubt it machester to reading? highly doubt it lol lol lol

honestly they are the best wedding pics i have ever seen! well done! xkx


----------



## slb80

Thank you ladies! 

Nomore the photographer keeps her horse on our yard so we know her. It only cost £75 for the shoot! she did no guest shots. We have however spent£500 on pictures lol. I feel we have done very well as she charges from £1700 for a wedding!


----------



## DaretoDream

omg slb they are wonderful! only was able to get on the computer to see them now- and they are great! 

You looked GORGEOUS hun!!!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

SLB! Those are fantastic photos!! Congratulations again hun xxxxxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Gorgeous photos slb :)


----------



## slb80

Af has arrived :( no honeymoon baby for us


----------



## gilmore85

so sorry slb thought this was your month :hugs:


----------



## DaretoDream

:hugs: slb. But what a beautiful wedding you had! and your photos! wonderful! Much nicer than any i've seen. :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Huge :hug: slb .... dont give up :kiss:


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw so so sorry silb hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## slb80

I so feel like giving up right now :(


----------



## molly85

give upfor a month or 2 ntnp and give your self a married life break


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw hun i wish i could make it all better for you i really really do hun xkx

what happened to the egg share plan? did you decide against it in the end?


----------



## slb80

We can't do any more with that until our next appointment at hospital at the end of the month. We will fine out then if we are suitable for it .


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw hun at least it is only a few weeks until the appointment rather than months. it will be good to finally know whether this is the path for you as well xkx


big hugs hun xkx


----------



## slb80

Thanks, Well had a glimmer of hope only for it to be totaly dashed! I found out my pct is alowing 1 cycle of ivf again but the cut off age is 29 so I am now to old!! Can you believe at 30 I am too old for nhs ivf!! Shocking! I am sick of all these emotions I am feeling, I want our baby so much but I feel like it is never going to happen :cry:


----------



## molly85

What they used to say you had to be over 30! WTF?

Hugs hun, i'll lend you abby so I can have some sleep and you can reconsider


----------



## gilmore85

slb80 said:


> Thanks, Well had a glimmer of hope only for it to be totaly dashed! I found out my pct is alowing 1 cycle of ivf again but the cut off age is 29 so I am now to old!! Can you believe at 30 I am too old for nhs ivf!! Shocking! I am sick of all these emotions I am feeling, I want our baby so much but I feel like it is never going to happen :cry:

So sorry slb, can't believe your classed as too old at 30 just ridiculous!

As for me well currently in limbo, no af but no positive hpts just nothing


----------



## DaretoDream

slb :hugs: i'm so sorry hun


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thats fecking riddick slb I dont understand how anyone can say you are too old for ivf at 30 grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Its like saying your too old to be a mummmy at 30 and we know thats not damn true :hissy: makes me so damn mad for you :hugs:


----------



## slb80

Thanks ladies, I had a good old cry about it last night. Most pct say 39 a few say 35 ours is the youngest by far saying 29. We have just got to hope and pray that my egg reserve is good and we can proceed with the egg share scheme now.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw hun that is absolutely ridiculous! gone are the days where you had to be x age before you could have ivf! 30 is no age at all! ridiculous! and one attempt too that is poor! i am so angry for you! 

i have my fingers crossed that you are suitable for the egg share scheme! 

i honestly can not believe that 30 too old for ivf! ridiculous


----------



## DaretoDream

that is pretty ridiculous slb. My co-worker got pg through ivf and she's 31. i don't get how they can put an age limit on something like this? It's having a baby- most ladies wait until their thirties (around here anyway) before they even get married! Never mind have a baby. i'm gutted for you. 


But glad to hear their is an egg share thing? i don't know anything about it- just happy there is another option.


----------



## molly85

Go see CAB or get hold of PALS thats agest if other PCTs are so much older


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i just spotted a story in the paper where this couple were refused ivf because he partner already had a child, i skimmed through their personal details but i gather that he is not in contact with the son for whatever reason and she has never even met the child but they are because of this not classed as a childless couple - think that was nottingham county!

if anything sell your story to the same newspaper and see if you can get a bit of funding for your egg share, cuts to nhs seem to be a big story at the moment!


----------



## slb80

I know DH is planning on writing a few letters regarding this. The crazy thing is we see this report released this month saying out pct offer 1 try between the ages of 23 and 29, then today we get a letter saying there is no funding for anyone! So it looks to me as if our pct are telling lies to someone to have published that they are offering tries and then we get it in writing todaysaying all funding has been stopped for everyone! we are most certainly going to be fighting our corner now as there must be a lot of very confused couples in our pct! I am furious about it all!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

O SLB thats terrible!! :( i cant believe that!

Deffo write a letter to the papers try get some funding from them for private IVF! GL :hugs: x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hows it going ladies?

terrible week so far my grandad is seriously ill in hospital we have been told his chances of survival is about 3% so really really crap. we are really close to my grandad so absolutely devastated about it

woke up today with the news some piece of scum has stolen my front wheel

lost my keys up north when i specifically said i didnt want to take them with me grrr

£250 bill coming my way tomorrow for the break in of, the making of 2 keys and the labour for the car

not to mention i now need a new tyre but as dh feels guilty that we are living in a dump because of his debts and its come at the worst time for mehe has offered to pay for a new one, its only £40 but because i was not expecting a £250 bill i am now having to rebudget everything so i can pay my credit card off before baby is here. without this bill i could have done it without scrimping as we are getting council tax refund plus have a littel extra to get the rest of the baby stuff. so now its going to be honey why dont we have any biscuits . . . why dont we have any branded coke?.. . what no take away this month! grrrrrrr

at least i can get my card paid off within a month with left over pay, child tax, child benefit and council tax refund but gah its going to be tight. i really dont want to be paying off the credit card longer than this month. i still have tax and mot to come in the next 3 months

sorry ladies just ranting and raving and thinking out loud.

gah and i wanted to buy a vax because dh walks shit all over the house as we have to walk through the industrial kitchen to get to the flat grrrr might have to put that on my birthday pressie list. . . money for vax . . . gah


----------



## molly85

yikes you know your a grown up when you want a vacuum for your birthday


----------



## xMissxZoiex

molly85 said:


> yikes you know your a grown up when you want a vacuum for your birthday

My DF got a Vaccum for his 21st birthday :haha: He is most deffintly NOT a grown up!!

I hope everything works out before the baby is here NOMORE x

This next week is going to be tough my brothers gf is being induced on tuesday i feel so bitter about it :( Its not a nice feeling im happy to be coming an auntie but devistated that it isnt me :wacko:

& im looking after his gfs 5 yr old daughter for a week whilst house hunting which will be fun lol

&& I have an update on my houseing situation in my Adoption journall

&&& im awaiting AF!! Im CD33 i think...... i only usially have 28 dayers!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw zoie it will be hard to see her having her baby but just hold on to the adoption and also cd 33 out of 28 is looking non too shabby either, it will happen for you one way or another (or potentially both lol)

gah finanicals are a complete disaster, i dont even want to think about the fact i spent 250 quid on those keys and then found then the next day in the very place i told dh they would be so please check . . . .

my grandad died as well still in shock, today is the first day i havent hysterically cried about it, so i think i am getting used to the thought of him not being here kind of, it was just so unexpected, either that or i am just going into complete denial, thats probably more likely because my heart jumping when i see someone in a crowd far away looking like him isnt exactly normal is it . . .

i know its terrible wanting a hoover for your birthday, either that or i'll save the pennies, rent a rug doctor then insist on getting my dh some surgical socks to put over his shoes, mine and leos feet are filthy within minutes of walking on the carpet barefoot where he doesnt take his shoes off, cant have that with a baby crawling on it getting filty hands gross lol


----------



## molly85

ewww on the carpet. 

Nomore perfectly normal thinking you see a dead relative you are close to that person is always alive in your head it's just very close to the surface at the mo


----------



## DaretoDream

no more :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: Nomore

AF got me last night :( i was expecting it.

Ive had a really bad night, we have been looking after my brothers gfs daughter and she would not go to sleep! she wanted one of us to get in bed with her, every 30 mins from 7.30 to 1 am she was up and shouting for one of us! Then it was every 1 and half hours untill around 7.30 ... no reason for it she wasnt ill or anything she has stayed with us before and she was fine, but ive just put it down to not seeing her mother since friday morning. Then my DF has been really ill all day and i couldnt leave him on his own so we were stuck in the house she was bored and frustrated i was tierd df is having seizure after seizure on the sofa, she is teasing the dog to jump up and then squealing when he jumps up her... then i have really bad cramps i just want to curl up in bed with DF. So i sent her to stay with her grandmar tonight. I could see the dog getting frustrated with her and i would hate for him to snap at her.

Its made me sad, maybe i wont be a good mother after all :cry:

I hope you ladies are all ok. x


----------



## molly85

how olds this kid?

Whats up with your DF? Will his health have any baring on the adoption?

ALL MUMS GET FRUSTRATED AND WHEN THE CHILDS A BIT OLD GRANDPARENTS COME IN VERY HANDY mwahhhhhh


----------



## xMissxZoiex

She is 5

My DF has Non-Epileptic Attack Disorder, which is very simular to Epilepsy but without any scaring to the brain.

The local authorie is very keen for disabled people to adopt as long as we can prove that we can take care of the children, and with me being healthy thats not a problem at all :) x


----------



## molly85

ohhh a nice little tick box for them then. yikes you poor oh and you. My mums what my dad affectionatly terms and epie so know where you are with that plus when my bp drops i fit its happened a few tomany times for my liking once after abby was born and i was taking my first shower in the hospital willnot be doing that again alone yikes scary


----------



## DaretoDream

xMissxZoiex said:


> :hugs: Nomore
> 
> AF got me last night :( i was expecting it.
> 
> Ive had a really bad night, we have been looking after my brothers gfs daughter and she would not go to sleep! she wanted one of us to get in bed with her, every 30 mins from 7.30 to 1 am she was up and shouting for one of us! Then it was every 1 and half hours untill around 7.30 ... no reason for it she wasnt ill or anything she has stayed with us before and she was fine, but ive just put it down to not seeing her mother since friday morning. Then my DF has been really ill all day and i couldnt leave him on his own so we were stuck in the house she was bored and frustrated i was tierd df is having seizure after seizure on the sofa, she is teasing the dog to jump up and then squealing when he jumps up her... then i have really bad cramps i just want to curl up in bed with DF. So i sent her to stay with her grandmar tonight. I could see the dog getting frustrated with her and i would hate for him to snap at her.
> 
> Its made me sad, maybe i wont be a good mother after all :cry:
> 
> I hope you ladies are all ok. x

hun- its not your kid. And she apparently knows that she can get what she wants and you would run in there and sleep with her. In my opinion- you are probably doing MORE than her own parents do. you were there for her- and if you hadn't felt so bad would continued to have done so! do NOT feel bad at all, you are doing a fantastic job! AND you noticed with the dog and so forth- and you probably saved her from getting bitten. 

:thumbup: in my opinion- you'll do fantastic. :) Please feel better soon!


Are you still ttc then while adopting the two babies?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks :)

I had to keep getting up to her because she would be pokeing and screaming at the dog and he has sensitive ears. 

its just put doubt in my mind, maybe there is a reason we dont have a baby yet? I hope im wrong and i will be a good mother.

We are NTNP but being more careful around O time. If we fall pregnant when we have them that will be VERY hard be we will do it :) x


----------



## molly85

You'll be fine hun don't you worry it's deffinatly different with your own and it's unlikely the little girl will tease your dog frankly a 5 year old should know better.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

She should no better, I must have told her a thousand times to stop shouting at him and poking him, she said ok then two seconds later she is back shouting at him :/ She even was teasing him through the window when he was outside (He is super mardy and likes to be inside all the time lol) to make him bark.

Anyway, im going to try relax tonight


----------



## DaretoDream

your poor dog! You know my sil had brought her girl over a few months ago and when I asked when she picked her up why she didn't have any toys she said "i just figured she would be chasing your cats" I replied "we don't do that in my house." some people just don't teach their children that animals are to be respected and treated right. I feel bad for the cat that lives in their house that they RESCUED because when the girl is up he hides under the crib all day long. He's terrified of her.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww poor cat! She wasent sent any toys or anything with her, and i dont have anything at all for her to do except watch the tele so she must have been bored too.

Anyway my sil is in the hospital and has had all the nessisarys for the induction so hopefully she will have baby soon, My mum things she will have her by this after noon because thats how long her induction took, but she was 42 weeks pregnant with twins lol.


----------



## molly85

42weks pregnant with twins????????????

Bleeding heck note to self when having number 2 send abby to grandparents with toys


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I know lol! They wernt too botherd about it back then mum said she couldnt move for the last few weeks! She had a natural delivery aswell both babies weighed 6lbs 6oz each exactly lol


----------



## molly85

bleeding heck, were they poaitive on her dates? Soz my brain just can't get round it


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

wow twins and 42 weeks gone she must be climbing the walls!

zoie you are going to be a brilliant mum! hwo many people can say that they think on the level you did re the girl irritating your dog! not many people have that sort of forsight around kids, i know my sister doesnt! she loves kids but erm shall we just say a lot of accidents happen at hers lol nothing major just bumps and bruises but when you ask what happened its always things that make you go er doi! think! lol

i think the reason you havent got your bfp so far is that your babies are already on their way to you (one here now and one coming very soon!) xkx

silb how are you doing hun?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

They were 100% on dates lol

Its been a rough day today we when to the hospital today while my sil was in labour she said we should go up because the baby will be born soon but when we got there she was only 3cm :dohh: she went into active labor about 5pm monday after being induced that morning and at 3 o'clock this afternoon she only 3cm, so she has a while to go yet i told everyone but i get stupid looks and stupid remarks 'how would you know' or 'oh how many times have you given birth then'. I would have acctually been happy for the ground to open up and swollow me and pray it never spat me back out when we were there. I think i may have a bit of depression, ive been looking online and apparently it is common to have infertility depression so im thinking about seeing a doctor about it, I went to bed last night just praying that i never woke up because the heartache is too much to bare. It doesnt help when you have stupid ignorent inconsiderate people around you who know exactly what is going on in your life and they say to you wait till its your turn you will be straight on the epidural...... FFS ARE YOU SERIOUS!!. I would give my right arm to be where she is right now!!!!. pfft.

Ive got to speak to the person who is dealing with the adoption tommorrow because i saw on FB a status from the mother saying they are her kids and no one is getting them apart from her.... I hope that she had not changed her mind and has decided to parent :( im worried about it now!.

We have got the sils daughter again tonight and i decided that i am going to have to be firm and tell her off, which i feel bad about telling someone elses child off but im going to have too. She has a habit of when she gets told off to pretend she has tummy ache or she will start crying. but im afraid she will have to cry, i dont want her to cry but she soon stops when she knows i mean business! and she has acctually been better with the dog (After ive told her of a thousand times lol).

Sorry for the long post tonight ladies, Ive unloaded alot of stress on yall  xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Just want to add that my Niece Sarah Zoie was born just after 10pm weighing 7lbs 10 and looks just like i did x


----------



## molly85

Awwww, welcome sarah.

Zoie stop worrying what will be will be, I guessing this persons daughter has already been taken from her and her son will be too if she's that unfit to parent and it takes aalot she won't get them back anytime soon so you will still get them whether its adoption or similer you will be mummy and thats all that matters


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks Molly,

I went to see Sarah today, she is lovely, She looks almost exactly like i did she has AWSOME hair lol ive never seen a baby with so much hair in my life!

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6002/5961772539_5c0bf7c727.jpg

xxxx


----------



## molly85

jeez i've seen a few now i want to know their secret lol so sweet


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

:( zoie hun why have you changed your status to infertility has won :( dont let it hun, what has happened :( big hugs


----------



## slb80

Hi everyone, had a little time away as I have got a bit down latey so trying not to think about ttc. Miss zoie I know how you muct feel regarding your brothers baby. My sister is due in 3 or 4 weeks and I am dreading it! I know both me an dh are going to come away from the visiting upset and I am sure I will shed a tear. I spoke to my mum the other day telling her I am worried and how I just don't know how I am going to feel, to which she replied well you will be filled with joy for your sister how else could you feel? I am sure I can think of a few emotions I willl be feeling. 

My god nomore your pregnancy has flown by, whare is time going? are things settling for you in the flat now? are you getting a bit more used to it? 

I have got an appointment with the fs on monday, D day to tell us about my egg reserve results and about the lack of ivf funding, after that we will have to discuss our options if we have any and fx make an appointment to get the ball rolling for egg share. We are still going to be fighting to get at least 1 cycle on the nhs, and will take it to the press if we need too. 

hope your all well xx


----------



## DaretoDream

:hugs: slb- it's really sad that your sister doesn't understand that you could be feeling really down at the time I'm sure you'll be happy for her but at the same time... maybe she could possibly understand? at all? She should at least try. 

And yeah, no more has flown by hasn't she?! Only 4 weeks behind me, i'm always surprised when i look at her ticker! not much longer!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> :( zoie hun why have you changed your status to infertility has won :( dont let it hun, what has happened :( big hugs

I just cant do it anymore. Its been 3 years 6 months, No one will help us. I really dont have the strength to go through it anymore. As far as the adoption goes, is it normal for social services to not ring you back? and then the messages about her wanting to keep them now. im scared that she has talked thier grandmother into keeping them so she can see them. Ive told DF that i am so sorry but he will never be a dad. I think its just the way our life was ment to be.



slb80 said:


> Hi everyone, had a little time away as I have got a bit down latey so trying not to think about ttc. Miss zoie I know how you muct feel regarding your brothers baby. My sister is due in 3 or 4 weeks and I am dreading it! I know both me an dh are going to come away from the visiting upset and I am sure I will shed a tear. I spoke to my mum the other day telling her I am worried and how I just don't know how I am going to feel, to which she replied well you will be filled with joy for your sister how else could you feel? I am sure I can think of a few emotions I willl be feeling.
> 
> My god nomore your pregnancy has flown by, whare is time going? are things settling for you in the flat now? are you getting a bit more used to it?
> 
> I have got an appointment with the fs on monday, D day to tell us about my egg reserve results and about the lack of ivf funding, after that we will have to discuss our options if we have any and fx make an appointment to get the ball rolling for egg share. We are still going to be fighting to get at least 1 cycle on the nhs, and will take it to the press if we need too.
> 
> hope your all well xx

I was acctually ok when we when to visit the baby at the hospital, i suprised myself that i didnt break down there and then, it was so tough but i managed to suck it up. After all i do love my niece. When i got home i was ok because i had to be because i was still looking after sils daughter it was when i got into bed that night i had a complete break down. DF was so amazing though he didnt wake me up in the morning he took her out to the park so i could lie in. It is so hard but you will get through the hospital visit hun :hugs:. After all its not the babys fault xxxxxxx


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw silb had a feeling you may have just been taking a break! i defo think you should go to the press its not like you are asking for unlimited attempts, just one! and at 30 being told that is too old for ivf which i thought was designed with older women fertility wise and couples who had fertility issues in mind. eve being 35 and being told you would be too old would have me going erm . . . really?!?! 

hun you allow yourself to react in the way you want to, when my friend gave birth it was the month before we go tour bfp and honestly hun i was so so so jealous and really sad for myself and at the same time excited for her . . that said do you remember my rants about that girl at work who got pregnant by accident and continued drinking, drugs and all sorts that absolutely killed me and i still cant look at her when i bump into her because it just bought back all those feelings. just allow yourself to feel what you are feeling, if your family doesnt understand that when they are so incredibly blessed with children then they are more stuck up their little backsides than i would ever have thought. it is incredibly brave of you to want to go and see the baby and however you react to the baby i for one am incredibly proud of you for planning on going to see baby

aw zoie i just dont know what to say my darling, re ttc it was killing me and it took us 10months i honestly can not imagine what it feels like for you and for silb i really really cant if i had been the euromillions winner (dratt it that i wasnt) you two would be at the top of my list for people i would help honestly! re the adoption i have no idea, al i know is that the whole process is incredibly frustrating and alot of people always seem to feel up in the air about it all perhaps the lack of communication is part and parcel of the whole frustration thing

silb i have my fingers crossed so tightly for you on monday and am really really hoping for some good news for you and your dh xkx

afm yeah it is kind of flying past, we are hopefully getting our section date this thursday which will be odd as well as exciting. i have mixed emotions about it all, i just can not help but relate the whole thing back to my grandad never being able to meet her. it absolutely kills me. we are all writing letters and things to put in with my grandad and i have put a picture of leo holding the blanket my nana (his wife) who passed two years ago and also have picked the best of our 4d photos of rachael to go in. i never told him her full name because i wanted it to be a surprise but she is going to be rachael joan after my nana (his wife) leo is already named after him just do not know what else to write, just still so much in shock :(


----------



## slb80

Aww no more hun I am so sorry to hear of you grandad. Thinking of you at this difficult time xxx


----------



## molly85

Gah I just wrote a really long post for you nomore and it's vanished I think


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am so please mine didnt vanish lol, took me ages

thank you silb, feeling ok today but going to have to bite the bullet and write my letter to grandad tonight because tomorrow is the deadline and dont really want to be doing that when leo is awake :(


----------



## slb80

Aw hunni, I hope the letter writing went ok. I know how hard it must have been but it can also help you feel much better. I hope your ok. xx


Well deverstated isn't the word we had the hospital appointment yesterday and my AMH levels are 6.3 when it should be 30-40 so basicly I have low egg reserves, So firstly egg share can't happen but to top things off my consultant has said that to be with any kind of chance we need to do IVF within the next 12 months, ideally 6. I have no idea where we are going to get £5000 from in that amount of time. I know a loan is prob going to be our only option but I am now so terrified that if we go forward with a loan and it doesn't work it will kill me inside everytime the payment comes out of the bank. We have looked into adoption but as my dh will need and organ transplant at somepoint in the future we wont be considered. How on earth am I going to hold it together when my sister has this baby?


----------



## molly85

SLB i know a loan would be painful but it's worth the risk I think if it works then every time that payment goes out it will be money well spent. Hugs hun if FS is right you have 12 months to win and look at it this way if it failed for whatever reason you will be paying out less money than if you had a baby and you can indulge your fir babies and your little niece or nephew more. I know it won't make up for not having a baby but you have to look for the positives.


----------



## DaretoDream

i'm with molly- i think you need to take this chance with the loan. I know it's rare- but, my co-worker got pregnant her first try with IVF. seriously- she's due this november.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

slb I am also in agreement :hugs: take the risk hon :kiss:

Me and DH are terribly unlucky but everytime we have taken a risk on something it has paid off :thumbup: I am a firm believer that luck comes from risk :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh silb i am absolutely devasted for you darling i really am. i agree with all the other ladies, take out the loan hun, if it doesnt work at least you will know that you have literally tried everything and you cant go through life with what ifs. I know it will be incredibly difficult to see the payment go out if it doesnt work but man you wont even notice it if it does work! 

other than that i really do not know what to say, i am heartbroken that your journey has stumbled again xkx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awh SLB! :hugs: I wish i had won the lottery i would make sure you got IVF this cycle!! :( RE the loan i think it would be worth the risk! There is the chance it will fail, but there is a better chance of it being sucessful. Maybe try and get £10,000 from the bank so you have enough for 2 tries, But you need to ask yourself would you feel worse IVF having fail seeing the money leave you account every month or never getting the loan and see the money sitting in your account that you could be paying back the loan with Iykwim. If that fails maybe you could look into surragacy.

IVF rates are really good hun. I hope you and DF make a desicion soon you deserve a family :hugs:


----------



## molly85

zoie where is your adoption ticker? what happened?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

The ticker is still on my Lilypie Account but ive taken it down for now because i feel i am being messed around, ive been trying to get in contact with the person that need to arrange the home study so its down for now untill i get somewere with it all!. x


----------



## molly85

oh bum hope they get a shifty on soon not long til wee mans due date. hows the house hunting?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We are moving on monday! :) I dont feel anywere near ready to move lol i need to get my butt in gear and finish packing lol.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

eeek zoie! good luck with the move on monday! busy busy couple of weeks for you! sorry you are being messed around with the adoption it must be so so so hard xkx


----------



## slb80

Hey ladies hope your all well, haven't been on much as I have been an emotional wreak! I want to go for the loan, sell my horsebox and whatever else I can to raise the cash and DH isn't so sure! He keeps saying this is happening for a reason and we shouldn't play god blah blah blah, I am sure he wouldnt be saying that if we got free nhs tries! I can't help thinking he would rather have the new car he wants than give our family a shot. He keeps saying we will try for adoption or a long term foster as we have so much to offer. I am struggling so hard with this I am crying all the time. I keep thinking what have I done to deserve this?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: slb :hugs:

Im so sorry your DF is being like that. :hugs: I hope you can change his mind x


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

oh silb hun i am so sorry. it sounds like typical bury head in sand blokeyness, i mean when i think of ivf i think wow that is hardcore and a massive strain so you can see why a lot of men do kind of get a bit funny about it. doesnt make it any easier or better to have to deal with the bury head in sand trick at all :( 

i dont know what to say silb, of course it is a good idea to get yourself registered for adoption the process can be very long so the sooner you are on it. . . but at the same time it would be hard for me to move on to that without exhausting all possible routes 

you have done absolutely nothing wrong to deserve this, life can be incredibly unfair and really really fecking shite. i am so sorry 

big hugs hun xkx


----------



## slb80

The think dh isn't thinking about is how he will need an organ transplant in the future. This will without a doubt effect us adopting. I feel so drained by it all, and I have moments where I think to myself just accept it your never going to be a mummy so I should just snap out of it and get on with my life and then I break down again :cry:


----------



## molly85

what organ will he need?
there are some that a living donnar can give and your baby might be grown up enough to be able to keep daddy healthy so a loan would be a baby and his health if you got lucky. 

Whens he looking at needing a spare part if its 18+years I can't see why they would say no. But then I don't get many of their rules


----------



## slb80

It is liver due to a rare liver condition. Yes it can be a living donar but it is a huge op and he has said in the past he would never ask anyone to do that for him. We don't know when it will be. He is fit and well now but it could be 2 years it could be 20 years we jsut don't know.


----------



## molly85

tell him not to be a daft sod i'm sre any loved one would go through it for him. 

I lost my granny to a liver disease because she refused a donnor so tell hin to behave and take what hes offered


----------



## DaretoDream

slb- i'm so sorry i feel like you keep raising your hopes and having them dashed about- its not fair. What about a family member- i mean, would you consider having someone carry the baby for you? I would ask around and see if they would do that for you- i mean, i don't know how it works over there but that would be so great for you both. It wouldn't be the same as carrying it yourself- but, you'd still get YOUR baby. But i still think IVF is a great option for you guys, and i really hope you can talk some sense into him. Especially since this is the one thing that means the very most to you- and after all you've been through with it- ok, so take that shot- and then if it doesn't work- then you can discuss foster/adoption etc. BUT, i think you should give yourselves that extra try.


----------



## molly85

Dare your over due how the heck did that happen?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

molly85 said:


> Dare your over due how the heck did that happen?

I second that OMG! Overdue? :saywhat:


----------



## DaretoDream

lol yeah i'm overdue. The stupid midwife told me 3 weeks ago she'd be here by the end of july. the very next week she told me she couldn't tell. The same one! Even though neither time did i ask when she thought she'd be here. Then this last week (friday) they are now talking about induction at 42 weeks. But, my baby was measuring smaller at the last ultrasound- making her closer to her original date at August 7th. So i'm pushing the induction as far as i can.

I have a non-stress test scheduled for next monday- monitoring her heart, and the amniotic fluid. 

But just waiting on baby to get her butt out here. Yeah, overdue and miserable!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw hun especially in this weather! i keep wondering whether reports that heatwaves bring babies on early is in fact true! i do not think it is! lol

silb i totally agree with everyone take this last shot! xkx


----------



## DaretoDream

no more how you holding up?


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

i am really really really wanting to get this baby outta me especially as dh has given me his nasty sore throat and ocld that i told him not to! feel like crap! 

had an appointment with the head midwife today to talk in more depth about why i want a section and stuff and she was absolutely amazing, i was in there for almost 3 hours talking about what happened with leo i really really worked through a lot of things so i - get ready for this - have agreed to wait until 41+4 for a section. i said to her that i still fully intend to complain about how i have been treated throughout this pregnancy and how a simple lets talk about it rather than shut the hell up and wait for you next appointment has managed to get me from being like no way i want a section to right lets do natural but on my terms - she said hell yeah go for it! complain! she actually said that she was surprised after my past experience and experience of staff during this pregnancy that i hadnt chosen to go to another hospital - better the devil you know was my response


----------



## slb80

Dare Ava is beautiful, you must be so proud xxx

Nomore how are you holding up? 

I am trying to stay away from here at the moment ladies, It seems we are at the end of the road. We can't get the money together for even one try of ivf :( for some reason we can't get a loan. I have now just got to accept that it isn't ment to be for us, I have found it very hard. Hopefully in a few months we will try for adoption but not holding much hope there. 

I hope you are all doing well and I will still pop in from time to time to see how you are going. If you want to keep in touch feel free to pm me your name and profile pic and I will add you on FB xx


----------



## molly85

awwww slb your story makesme want to help any way possible 

Dare she isso goegeously hairy thats so cute


----------



## DaretoDream

Thanks molly- :) she takes after me apparently. All of Dh's family was born bald, and i was born with thick dark hair- just like baby. :) 

SLB- i'm so incredibly sorry hun. I feel so awful and i want to say the right things or anything to make it better and i think thats even worse knowing there is nothing i can say or do to make it better. Just know how sad i am for you and thinking of you hun :( :hugs: i will pray things go better for you.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry SLB :( :hugs: I Just wish there was some way of raising money for you! :( xxxx

Congratulations Dare, she is beautiful :)


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

aw silb hun i thought you might have been i have been checking up on you to see if you had been on (stalking if you like lol)

like everyone else has said i really wish there was something we could all say and do to make it all better and work out :( i will pm you my facebook details! - more so i can just stalk you even more dan dan daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!! oh you wont add me now will you lol lol lol

you have been through so much in the last year darling xkx

i am holding up well thank you ladies, super uncomfortable but not long left to go!


----------



## DaretoDream

nomore! You are so close now!!!!! That's awesome!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey Ladies,
I was just thinking about this thread and all of you lot :) How are you all??

xxxxx


----------



## molly85

we've migrated to FB you andSLB should come join us


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Is it a puclic group?


----------



## molly85

nope its secret I think Ozzie set it up PM her and i'll get her to add you


----------



## molly85

just looked i can do it PM me your details u'll never find me


----------



## xMissxZoiex

PM'd you hun :) thanks x


----------



## molly85

iv added u as a friend


----------



## DaretoDream

woo hoo zoie see u there!


----------



## gilmore85

I'm still plodding along no real change hope everyone is ok


----------



## molly85

oh gilmore i forgot you hun i'm sorry


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: Gilmore x


----------



## molly85

Zoie i'v just realised your ttc spending could found IVF!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I know right!, If i only knew then what i do now i would have saved every penny and been pregnant by now


----------



## molly85

scary, must not buy any more hpts grrrrr


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Its a hard Addiction to kick :/ lol


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: hi gilmore hon


----------



## gilmore85

molly85 said:


> oh gilmore i forgot you hun i'm sorry

lol don't worry about it i was always more of a lurker :thumbup:


----------



## gilmore85

:wave: hi madly


----------



## DaretoDream

:wave: hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ladies


----------



## luv his face

Hi guys! I was wondering why no one has been posting on here very much, and the graduates too it seems like everyone's gone over to facebook! 

I hope you are all doing well


----------



## molly85

Ahhhh girls do we invite these lurkers over too? Ozzie set it up


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

boo!!!


----------



## mamadonna

Hi nomore


----------



## molly85

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mamadonna

Hi girls lovely to see some life in this thread after such along time


----------



## molly85

I think most of us are over on facebook. the conversation is still pretty random lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:argh:


----------



## molly85

Lol at that Zoie. Your not stuck your just watching us all cock up parenting so you can get it perfect. ANd eeek wedding day!


----------



## mamadonna

I'm still right here with you zoie


----------



## gilmore85

me too xx


----------



## mamadonna

Ee its like a reunion!


----------



## mamadonna

Hi gilmore,i see you've had 21 day bloods done,i have too,not sure what my results are yet tho,just know they are ok,gotta go in a day or 2 for cd 3's to be taken,and I've got a scan booked for the 7th may


----------



## gilmore85

yeah they want me to get them done again as i was borderline but i think it was cos I ovd at CD10 so af came 2 days after getting my bloods done!


----------



## mamadonna

Have they mentioned lap and dye?I'm kinda nervous about getting that done


----------



## gilmore85

not yet but my fs appointment isnt until june so it might get mentioned then


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Hi Ladies


----------



## Gemie

Sorry to bring this thread up again girls. I need to know something.

Have I ever upset any of you in any way?

I'm really upset to think someone thinks I have. I just want to clear this up please?

How are you all? :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

You've certainly never upset me gem x


----------



## molly85

Jeez Mamma what a collection!


----------



## mamadonna

Lol i know,don't think i need to test anymore,been to docs this mornin,he wants me to put a sample in tomorrow,but that'll be the last one!


----------



## molly85

a wee sample or blood?


----------



## Gemie

Thanks hun! I dunno what I've done... I've even managed to upset some more people now by putting it on my fb and my friends commenting....I give up!

tbh why would I want to keep in touch with people like that anyway.

Donna! I' so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

molly85 said:


> a wee sample or blood?

Wee sample


----------



## mamadonna

Gemie said:


> Thanks hun! I dunno what I've done... I've even managed to upset some more people now by putting it on my fb and my friends commenting....I give up!
> 
> tbh why would I want to keep in touch with people like that anyway.
> 
> Donna! I' so happy for you :happydance:

Got a scan booked for the 11th June


----------



## Gemie

Everything crossed little bubba is in the right place! Xx


----------



## mamadonna

Anyway gemie i noticed you are wwt,have you got a time in mind that would like to start tryin again?


----------



## Gemie

Hmmm good question lol we both know we want another and df would definitely try now but with my MS it's kinda hard work lol BUT that said I haven't got forever left I'm 34 this year so it's got to definitely be in the next few years.. I am broody now :haha:


----------



## molly85

lol I think the Digi sums it up. 

Gemie please let the matter go, I appreciate that it stings to not be included. This is an issue from a secret FB group not a public debate.


----------



## Gemie

I'll say no more on the matter my lovely just a bit shocked to wake up to it all.

I've made some great friends on bnb on the time I've spent on here so far and I'd hate to make enemies. Just no my style (intentionally anyway)
I think it's great you're all so close :flower:

Sorry if I caused any friction in your group. xx


----------



## Gemie

There's no denying a digi is there :happydance: Love it!! xx


----------



## mamadonna

Gemie said:


> Hmmm good question lol we both know we want another and df would definitely try now but with my MS it's kinda hard work lol BUT that said I haven't got forever left I'm 34 this year so it's got to definitely be in the next few years.. I am broody now :haha:

Take a leaf outta my book,dh wanted another from us being about 32 but i wouldn't,i hung on till i was 35,its took till I'm 37,never had this bother when i was younger.i understand your ms making it harder for you though x


----------



## mamadonna

Nope there's no denying the Digi lol,had to do at least one!


----------



## Gemie

you need to do one every week now to see it go up :haha: it's a lovely feeling.


Yeah you're right, we take our fertility for granted when it comes so easy... but time isn't on my side anymore... maybe in the next year we'll begin to try :) xx


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah i probably won't be able to resist getting another Digi


----------



## slb80

wow can't believe the thread is still going, not been here for ages!!!


----------



## Gemie

How are sweetie? Sounds like a long old battle you've been having :( :hugs: xx


----------

